#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-24
<ivoks> zna netko kako se sad mijenja primarni i sekundarni DNS?
<ivoks> u caranetu
<ivoks> zna netko gdje je megatrend na zitnjaku?
<ivoks> pa idem probati potraziti :)
<drj_cro> ivoks:  kaze google Slavonska avenija 26/9, Žitnjak 
<budz0r> ivoks: kaj je megatrend preselio
<hbogner> pozdrav
<bubi> pozdrav ekipa
<bubi> evo i mene na Ubuntu-u
<bubi> ovako trebao bi pomoć oko Open Officea
<bubi> dakle trebao bi ono da ispravlja riječi, Č/Ć/IJE/JE
<bubi> a open office je na engleskom
<drj_cro> bubi: instaliraj si hr lokalizaciju pa ce ti poinstalirati i sve sto ti treba za hr-spell
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> pa to naci, nemoguce
<bubi> evo našao instaliram :D
<drj_cro> ivoks: si nasao megatrend :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> u parku su
<ivoks> i onda u tom parku ima 50ak zgrada
<ivoks> a nigdje znaka
<ivoks> vidis ga tek kad lupis autom u zgradu
<drj_cro> :)
<bubi> ovako imam jedan problem skinuo sam language pack no kad pokrenem bilo koji .deb file otvori mi sustav za instalaciju programa i ne dozvoljava mi kliknuti INSTALL
<ivoks> ?
<bubi> sad cu screenshot uploadat
<ivoks> ne, krivo radis
<ivoks> system -> administration -> language support
<ivoks> tamo samo kliknes na hrvatski i ok
<bubi> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/2135/screenshotfa.png
<bubi> ok pokušat ću
<ivoks> sta je ovo pobogu?
<ivoks> ti si skidao deb pakete za open office
<ivoks> i to jos neke cudnog imena
<ivoks> kak ljudima navike kompliciraju zivot, nevjerojatno
<bubi> da, to sam našao na hr.openoffice.org
<bubi> al ja nebi htio cijeli ubuntu na hr, smao office, jednostavnije mi je imat sistemski jezik engleski
<hbogner> jezik ce ti ostati engleski osim ako ne promjenis u hr
<bubi> evo!
<hbogner> ali instalirat ces cjeli hr prijevod
<bubi> odabrao sam pri instalaciji jezika writhing language croatian
<bubi> evo sad nešto vrti kad je instalirao jezik
<bubi> hvala vam, sve radi super :D
<s1hr> bok ljudi,ima li tko da koristi Ati graficku sa fglrx 8.801 driverom? na mavericku ili lucidu? 
<s1hr> koristi li tko drivere sa xubuntu- xup?
<s1hr> tiho je ovdije ,zašto???
<s1hr> nema veze pozz svima koji su ugledali svjetlost na kraju microšrot tunela...
<dodobas> s1hr: pa driveri su isti...
<dodobas> ode...
<hbogner> o rsedak 
<MmikeMRMA> kako zalockam odredjeni paket na neku verziju?
<hbogner> neznam jel ti netko javio, mozda ja jesam a mozd ai nisam, ali osm mjenja licencu
<hbogner> pa ako zelis da su tvoje promjene i dalje tu odi pa ju prihvati
<rsedak> hbogner: ok, 
<rsedak> hbogner: sto ja imam od toga?, nemam vremena citati licencu
<rsedak> moze kratki info?
<rsedak> znam da se mnalis nesto buni
<rsedak> stvano nemam vremena citati kilometarske mailove i licence da bih "skuzio" da li to uopce ide meni u korist 
<hbogner> vecina nas je prihvatila
<hbogner> e oni koji ne prihvate nastavlaj se dalje bez njihovih podataka, tako nekakao, a sad detalji licence
<hbogner> caka je oko mogucnosti prava koristenja podataka i daljnjih promjena
<hbogner> sad se mora sve korisnike pitati,a kasnije osm fondacija moze mjenjati uvjete....
<hbogner> ja sam prihvatio, meni je bitno da mogu crtati i da mogu koristiti
<hbogner> totalno mi je nebitno tko to jos onda koristi
<rsedak> ok, tnxc
<hbogner> sto vise to bolje
<rsedak> ndo kada je rok?
<hbogner> dodobas bi ti to bolje objasnio, on ima iskustva u debatama s nalisom
<hbogner> neznam do kad 
<rsedak> btw ja se pomalo pocinjem odmicati od volonterskog rada: dosta sam vukao da bi netko drugi pobirao vrhnje :-)
<hbogner> http://odbl.de/croatia.html
<hbogner> ovo je lista tko je a tko nije
<hbogner> ti si 52.
<rsedak> tnx vidim
<ivoks> we ha
<ivoks> poceli su upiti za kajak i bicikl :)
<Mmike> novi virtualbox - spor
<Mmike> misilm, sucelje je uzasno sporo
<Mmike> virtualke, cini se, rade jednako
<rsedak> hbogner: 
<rsedak> hbogner:  ping
<hbogner> rsedak, pong
<rsedak> hbogner: jesu li tvoji doprinosi OSM i Public Domain?
<hbogner> kad sam prihvacao nisam tu stavio kvacicu, ali zato jer je receno da ce se to kasnije moci odabrati
<hbogner> tako da za sad nisu
<rsedak> ok, moji jesu :-)
<hbogner> super :D
<rsedak> iako neznam kada cu imati vremena dodaveti nove trase :-)
<hbogner> ako stignes super, ako ne, nema problema, bar si do sad nesto napravio 
<ptlo> Mmike, primjetio sam da dobijem vise konstruktivnih komentara (i/ili ispravaka) kad napisem blog post nego kad samo spominjem na ircu ili twitteru :-)
<Mmike> ptlo,  :)
<Mmike> da, rsync je skroz kul, a ovaj rsync-diff je isto jos jako kul :)
<dodobas> dakle da pitam i tu...
<dodobas> dobio novi laptop... hp... dosao s win7 i 4 primarne particije :D
<dodobas> dvije su kao od windowsa... + hp_tools i hp_recovery
<dodobas> jel itko ikad koristio hp_recovery...?
<dodobas> hp_tools koliko kuzim je za onaj quick web i nesto...
<Mmike> moja preporuka
<Mmike> uzmi partimage
<Mmike> zabackupiraj to sve
<Mmike> sprzi na DVDje
<Mmike> i pregazi :)
<ptlo> ja pregazio bez ovih prvih predradnji :)
<budz0r> ja bi za backup preporucio duplicity
<budz0r> a za desktop svakako deja-dup
<budz0r> koji je u biti graficko sucelje za duplicity
<Mmike> ja uvijek prvo image napravim
<Mmike> prije prvog bootanja - sysrescuecd, partimage
<Mmike> budz0r, nisam probao duplicity
<Mmike> fora mi je sto partimage dolazi na sysrescuecdu
<budz0r> Mmike: odlican je
<ivoks> gledam ovu emisiju Hrvatska uzivo
<ivoks> pa to je politicka emisija :/
<Mmike> Duplicity works best under Unix-like operating systems (such as Linux, BSD, and Mac OS X),[3] though it can be used with Windows under Cygwin
<Mmike> znaci, fail
<Mmike> partimage napravi backup patricije cijele
<SilverSpace> ako vodi Severica onda je
<ivoks> o cemu vi to?
<budz0r> Mmike: a sorry, ja sam se nadovezivao na senkov blog i na rsync i rsync-diff :)
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, ae :)
<budz0r> i na bekap desktopa
<Mmike> ivoks, o nadolazecim izborima i o tome kako se u svakom od nas skriva hadezeovac
<ivoks> bacula
<Mmike> meni partimage izvrstan za laptope i to
<SilverSpace> jao koje komplikacikje sa free hr domene i hostinga
<Mmike> plus, kad ekipi windowse slozim
<Mmike> partimage opet
<Mmike> pa kad dodju za 2-3-4 mjeseca sa 'kmeee, potrgalo mi se sve'
<budz0r> ivoks: prekomplicirano :)
<Mmike> samo restore imagea, eventualno novi updateovi
<Mmike> milina
<ivoks> prekomplicirano za one koji ne znaju
<ivoks> al radi sve
<budz0r> ivoks: ali svakako nije za desktop i za po doma kak bi rekli
<ivoks> ak sutra ne pobjede ove janeze
<ivoks> pa joj... poludit cu
<Mmike> ivoks, prekomplicirano je za backupiranje desktopa/laptopa
<Mmike> rsync radi izvrsno
<Mmike> rsync-diff jos izvrsnije
<ivoks> rsync-diff
<ivoks> ?
<budz0r> a deja-dup jos bolje :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> rdiff-backup
<Mmike> pardon :)
<dodobas> interesting... bootao je s unetbootin bootabilnog usb-a
<ivoks> lsync
<ptlo> ivoks, znao sam da ces baculu spomenut :)
<ptlo> a ja radim backup svog htpca da mi ne odu filmovi ako rikne disk :)
<ptlo> mos mislit kak cu baculu za to koristiti :)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> bacula za servere
<ptlo> budz0r, nisam cuo za duplicity (ili bar nisam puno vidio, ako sam koji put i naletio), bas cu pogledati, thx
<ivoks> lsyncd
<budz0r> ptlo: frend mi neki dan otkrio
<budz0r> ptlo: odlican je
<ptlo> ivoks, rsync -a --link-dest=/backup/prethodni /whatever /backup/novi
<ivoks> da, to sam i ja koristio
<ptlo> a prednost je sto je rsync vec svugdsje instaliran :)
<ptlo> plus, updatea mi 850G backup za jedno 10 sekundi
<ptlo> (u slucaju da nista nije novo dodano, naravno)
<ivoks> lsyncd bi to napravio jos brze
<ivoks> u 0 sekundi
<ptlo> osim sto je lsyncd mirror
<ptlo> a ne backup
<ptlo> gle, mogao sam ja i raid staviti da sam htio
<ivoks> mirror?
<ivoks> nije mirror
<ivoks> lsyncd je super rastezljiv alat
<ptlo> jooj
<ivoks> moze on biti i web server ako ti to hoces :D
<jelly> gumast
<ivoks> lsyncd samo poziva rsync
<ivoks> kada se sadrzaj promijeni
<ptlo> ivoks, ok ak cu iakd bit na pustom otoku bez riba pamele anderson interneta i svega ostalog i samo i jedino cu imati komp na kojem nema niceg drugog osim lsyncda instaliranog, onda cu provesti neko vrijeme proucavajuc ga
<ptlo> dotad, manite me se
<jelly> a kak radi kad imas 30M fajlova?
<ivoks> jelly: slaze queue
<jelly> pa koliko ga slaze
<ivoks> svakih 5 sekundi
<ivoks> odnosno, koliko slozis :)
<jelly> ocu rec, koliko dobro radi kernel backend uopce (inotify?)
<ivoks> pa testiraj :)
<jelly> ne da mi se (komplicirano slozit testni sustav koji dovoljno lici na pravi ;-)
<ivoks> problem lsyncda je sto ima losu dokumentaciju :)
<hbogner> http://fak3r.com/2009/09/14/howto-build-your-own-open-source-dropbox-clone/ ovo sam nasao :D
<Mmike> ptlo, cek, pa nisi li ti tamo htio cuvati backup history?
<dodobas> jebo windowse da jebo windowse...
<Mmike> dodobas, ne vrijedi ako ne shareas izjeb
<dodobas> pa pisem..
<dodobas> nisu se 'digli' pa su odlucili otici u neki repair mode'
<Mmike> koji windowsi?
<dodobas> nakon 10tak min gledanja progressbara vamo tamo
<dodobas> rucano gasenje i paljenje kao da se nije nista desilo
<dodobas> win7 neki kurac
<ptlo> Mmike, ?
<dodobas> naravno taj progress bar nema neki cancel ili status nedao bog...
<Mmike> ptlo, zato sam sugerirao rdiff-backup
<Mmike> inace, ako su to samo filmovi
<Mmike> to je overhead
<Mmike> rsync - vise nego dovoljan
<ptlo> Mmike, pa cuvam backup history
<Mmike> pa ok
<ptlo> Mmike, ne cuvam diffove pojedinih fajlova
<ptlo> sto recimo rdiff-backup moze
<ptlo> a rsync obican ne
<ptlo> (on bi mi napravio 2 kopije)
<Mmike> moze, al' na ruke, hardlinkanjem i tako to
<ptlo> kak na ruke? :)
<ptlo> nije bas da je neki teski hack
<ptlo> imas opciju, iskoristis, rsync sve sam napravi
<ptlo> sta tom fali?
<Mmike> hm?
<ptlo> ne kuzim sta su se svi zapjenili oko toga da zasto ne koristim neki od postojecih backup alata za moje velike potrebe
<ptlo> jos ce mi korunic doci reci da moram mc umjesto cp-a koristiti :)
<hbogner> meni rsync zakon
<Mmike> cpio umjesto cpa
<Mmike> meni isto
<Mmike> rsync ueber ales
<Mmike> jel' netko probao novu 'cedegu'?
<jelly> čega cedega?
<Mmike> a onaj wine prilagodjen za igranje
<Mmike> ima neka nova forkasta verzija
<ravilov> od tog winea sad ima valjda vec 500 forkova
<ivoks> a devede
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> sad ima i crossover gaming 
<Mmike> http://gametreelinux.com/
<dodobas> cemu sluzi hp recovery?
<dodobas> instalira mi nove windowse? ili sto?
<ravilov> da vrati HP na dane stare slave? :P
<dodobas> kad sam upalio prvi put laptop nesto je instalirao...
<dodobas> 30min...
<Mmike> dodobas, to ti poslozi prvi boot, brijem
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<dodobas> mislim...a ko mi taj hp_recovery instalira windozere 'legalne'
<dodobas> onda ga se iplati zadrzati... 
<dodobas> mislim koji K zauzima 12.6Gb ...
<ravilov> vjerojatno je upravo to
<Mmike> kako u VLCu dodati subtitlove za film koji vec playa?
<budz0r> Mmike: drag&drop :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet kukash
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma joj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kad je drek :)
<ravilov> pazi da ne stanes u to onda :P
<Mmike> ravilov, :) ti si ljubitelj? :)
<ravilov> cega, vlc-a?
<ravilov> pa nekako sam se vise navikao na mplayer i to...
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> na twiteru
<Mmike> mysql sam blatio :)
<ravilov> a to
<ravilov> nisam ti bas ja previse na twitteru :)
<Mmike> a SilverSpace prenio tu, pa sam mislio da sam tu pricao o tome :)
<Mmike> uglavom, mysql je drek :)
<Mmike> i onaj kome produkcija ovisi o tome nije bas normalan ili ima puno srece :)
<Mmike> doduse, lufthansa to koristi k'o velika
<Mmike> al 'valjda znaju sto rade ;)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> Mmike kakva plata, takva vrata;)
<PsyTrance> ima zivih? :) trebao bih pomoc oko diska s nekoliko bad sectora
<PsyTrance> mozda i nisu bad sectori, ne znam
<PsyTrance> cime to mogu provjeriti i 'popraviti'?
<ravilov> Mmike: mysql je ok jednom kad shvatis koja su mu ogranicenja i kako ih zaobici :)
<Mmike> ravilov, kad shvatis da ima puno boljih baza koje mozes koristitit :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> je, ali nekad ne mozes nazalost
<ravilov> nekad si ogranicen bas na to... pa si prisiljen smisljati workarounde
<ravilov> pa skuzis da je to svojevrsna umjetnost :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> svatko ima svoje fetise :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji je tvoj
<hbogner> njegov je pokusati natjerati mysql da radi kao pgsql :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> njah
<Mmike> bed su obje te baze s megavelikim setovima podataka
<SilverSpace> optuzit ce ga za kradzu koda
<Mmike> recimo, imas postgres server koji ima 10 baza koje imaju 250 gigabajta svaka
<Mmike> kak' ces to backupirati?
<chaky> pg_dump jednu po jednu :)
<hbogner> na veeeliki disk :D
<Mmike> chaky, yeps, al' to traje predugo
<Mmike> mosh rsyncati 
<Mmike> to traje puno krace
<chaky> zato sam i stavio :)
<chaky> rsynca data dir?
<Mmike> al' onda kad radis restore moras CIJELI cluster skopirati, pokrenuti postgres, pg_dump baze koja te zanima, i pg_restore na produkciju
<SilverSpace> sto duze traje bolje je
<Mmike> sto je isto bed
<Mmike> u takvim ekstremnim slucajevima dignes 10 (ili 5) instanci postgresa
<Mmike> pa onda svaki cluster ima svoj datadir, pa kad restoreas ne moras restoreati sve
<ravilov> Mmike: sto ti preferiras za megavelike setove podataka?
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj u toj bazi ima 250gb
<Mmike> ravilov, #define megaveliko. Moji postgres clusteri su u rangu cca 100 GB
<Mmike> SilverSpace, primjera radi samo
<ravilov> Mmike: pa bas to, sto god je tvoja definicija megavelikog :)
<Mmike> mssql je bio super tu - svaka baza - svoj set datoteka.
<ravilov> 20:31 < Mmike> bed su obje te baze s megavelikim setovima podataka
<ravilov> pa reko, sto ti onda koristis
<Mmike> ravilov, pa mysql ima iste takve bedove
<Mmike> pa za relacijske baze postgres
<Mmike> nisam nasao nista bolje
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> a ja se taman ponadao :P
<Mmike> cemu? :)
<ravilov> boljoj/skalabilnijoj bazi :)
<Mmike> mongodb! :)
<ravilov> umm
<ravilov> jel to jedna od onih nosql baza?
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> primijeti smile :)
<ravilov> uff, onda nis :P
<ravilov> hehe
<Mmike> ja sad nesto filozofiram sa dosta velikim setom podataka
<Mmike> imam neke sonde koje mjere tlakove i temperature
<Mmike> a ima ih oko 20k
<ravilov> ajme
<Mmike> i svakih 10 sekundi daju feed
<Mmike> pa sam upogonio tokyo cabinet
<Mmike> i fakat je brz
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> ja bas mislio rec, svaki dan napravi novu bazu
<ravilov> nazoves ih po datumima
<ravilov> i to je to :P
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj plniras nesto kao www.pljusak.hr
<Mmike> ravilov, a moram moc pregledavat podatke unazad 2-3 mjeseca
<Mmike> hbogner, ma, ne, u biti :)
<ivoks> firma se zove peroperic travel
<ivoks> i carnet im nece dat peroperic.hr, vec bi moralo biti peroperic-travel.hr
<ivoks> jel netko naletio na takvu glupost?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja cak sam im i pisao zasto bas mora bit kako j u registracijskim papirima napisano
<SilverSpace> a trebali su samo dva slova izbacit
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-25
<bubi> pozdrav
<bubi> evo htio sam samo pohvalit i podjelit s vama iznenađenja koja mi je donio ubuntu 10.10
<bubi> dakle, javio sam se tu negdjeprije pun sumnje prema ubuntu-u, bio sam prije mnogo vremena na njemu i nisam bio zadovoljan
<bubi> no sad otkad su mi se nonstop crashali windowsi nakon 5-10 min rada
<bubi> nonstop im je bio CPU na 100%
<bubi> odlučio sam na ubuntu
<bubi> imam slj. konfiguraciju: 2.00 GHz jedno jezgreni procesor, 256mb grafičku i 1gb rama i ubuntu doslovno leti
<bubi> kad sam palio windowse uvijek sam morao sačekat 5min da se pokrenu svi procesi jer inaće nisam mogao ići na net ili bilo što drugo raditi
<bubi> a na ubuntu-u koji se podigne ekstremnom brzinom čim se logiram mogu odmah radit što me volja
<Selac> Å¡ra se radi ovdje
<Selac> :)
<bubi> evo upravo hvalim ubuntu koji mi je otvorio oči nakon windowsa :D
<Selac> hehehehe
<Selac> i meni
<Selac> vidio sam tek koliko je windows promašaj
<Selac> za 20 sekundi se startuje
<bubi> daaaaaaaaaa
<bubi> meni su se windowsi nonstop rušili nakon 5-10min rada na njima, sad mi je računalo skoro cijeli dan upaljeno i praktički uopće se ne zamrzne
<bubi> to je odlično
<bubi> windowse moram čekat da pokrenu sve procese
<Selac> vista im je bio totalni promašaj
<Selac> malo se popravili sa 7
<bubi> o visti ne želim uopće pričat, na računalu sam imao win xp, na jednom laptopu Vistu na drugom win7
<bubi> možda im je xP najmanji promašaj ali 7ica i Vista su smeće
<Selac> jesi li ikad pokušao konvertovat DVD na divX sa windows
<Selac> samo to probaš i onda  vidiš kakvo su smeće
<Selac> koju verziju si instalirao?
<bubi> 10.10
<bubi> P.S. jesam da ubilo me čekanje
<Selac> pa bolje instaliraj onu 10.04
<Selac> imaš long term support
<Selac> ne moraš da upgrekduješ svakih pola godine
<bubi> ne, LTS je 10.04 ne 10.10
<Selac> da
<bubi> aha
<Selac> ja tu koritim dok ne izadje nova LTS
<bubi> koja je razlika možeš objasnit?
<Selac> imaš update nekoliko godina
<Selac> sv je isto
<Selac> a ove druge se ukida čim izadje nova verzija
<bubi> aha, a zašto je onda 10.10 nešto lošiji po tom pitanju?
<Selac> tako da svkim pola godine... uzme vremena za upgrade
<Selac> kod mene neće da radi
<Selac> dell laptop ne rade svi
<Selac> bilo ej na forumu
<bubi> aha, e sad ja sam tebe razumio update koji se mora radit, ali upgrade je što? jl to ono kad moraš na veću verziju se prebacit?
<Selac> upgrade s verzije na verziju
<bubi> aha, ali zar je to pod 'moram' ili mogu nastavit samo koristit 10.10?
<Selac> svaka verzija ima svoj kernel
<bubi> mislim mogu li ignorirat upgradeove?
<Selac> da, ali se poslije izvjesnog vremena ukida update
<Selac> a za ove LTS imaš podršku po nekoliko godina
<bubi> a dobro preživit ću :D
<Selac> u tom ke razlika
<Selac> ove dodju kao experimentalne
<bubi> kad ukinu updateove neće linux ništa lošiji bit
<bubi> razumijem
<Selac> ma neće
<bubi> prije koliko si prešao na linux?
<bubi> ja sam još i prije bio na linuxu pa se sječam dosta komandi u terminalu i sl.
<bubi> pa mi je to olakšavajuća okolnost
<bubi> :D
<Selac> jedina stvar, što nema adobe flash dobar za 64 bitne računare
<bubi> ja imam 64 bitni procesor pa vrtim 32 bitnu verziju ubuntua
<bubi> meni super radi flash :D, a i prije mi je odlično radio kad sam vrtio 64 binu
<Selac> onda će sve bit ok
<Selac> ovisno od videa
<Selac> ne rade baš svi isto
<Selac> a dobra stvar za viruse
<bubi> haha predobra stvar dođe mi da napravim koji ovim levatima na windowsima xD
<Selac> nekad sam fasovao skidajući filmove sa torenta, sad od toga ništo
<Selac> :)
<bubi> pa da, ako video ne radi ili ako je virus unutra čak mislim da možeš izlučit virus spremit ga negdje i stvarat tako kolekciju :D
<Selac> hehehehehe
<bubi> jbg...kad microsoft ne želi ispravit svoje neke već dobro znane greške
<Selac> ma Apple ih je prevazišao
<Selac> gotovi su
<bubi> nikad nisam bio na appleu
<Selac> a da Linux radi na reklamama kao oni, bio bi prvi
<Selac> mada i jeste medju studentima
<Selac> ista stvar kao linux
<bubi> a da linuxovci imaju para ko bill gates i apple mogli bi poradit i na marketingu
<Selac> nikakve razlike
<bubi> čekam neki linux phone :P
<bubi> ovaj iPhone ne želim kupit što zbog cijene što zbog isfuranosti brenda
<Selac> pa to ima već
<Selac> program za telefone
<Selac> i onda ga sam sbi štimaš kako hoćeš
<Selac> mislim da ovdje ima i soba za taj program
<bubi> ja imam nokiu n97 pa sam mislio na nju stavit linux al neznam postoji li to
<Selac> drugačije je ime programu
<Selac> bio sma tu kad su o tome rpičali
<Selac> ali se ne sjećam kako se zove
<bubi> jbg, možda se javi netko tko zna kako se zove, ali evo guglam i piše da je nemoguće na n97 pokrenit linux
<bubi> jel to možda neo freeruner?
<Selac> sad gledam ove sobe, ne bi li se sjetio
<Selac> koja je brzina interneta u Hrvatskoj
<bubi> 4 Mbit/s
<bubi> http://t-com.hr/privatni/internet/maxadsl/
<bubi> zašto?
<Selac> mali upload brzina, obično treba ići 1/8 kod DSL i 1/4 kod kablovske'
<bubi> e neznam to....
<Selac> opet bolje nego kod nas, mi smo i dalje na 1mb za 15 eura
<Selac> :)
<bubi> gdje si ti? koja država?
<bubi> 15 € ??????
<Selac> sve dalje je preskupo za naše uvjete
<Selac> Srbija
<Selac> Novi Pazar
<bubi> mi ja mislim imamo za 10€ brzinu kolko sam vidio na računima
<Selac> ma i plaće su kod vas utoliko bolje
<bubi> vjerovatno ...
<Selac> ovdje je Internet skuplji nego u Njemačkoj
<Selac> plaće etiopskea cijene američke
<Selac> odoh malo vani
<bubi> ajde pozz
<Selac> Bog pa se pišemo
<bubi> idem i ja
<drj_cro> pozz
<Mmike> phaj
<Mmike> ihaj te ohaj
 * Mmike se ujeo
<dodobas> Mmike: pa koje su ovo debilane... sad mi kaze 'bankarica' da inozenma firma mora otvoriti OIB (pravnu osobu) u RH da bi mogla platiti porez
<dodobas> i da se ne moze drugacije poslovati
<dodobas> pa tko bi radio tako uopce???!?
<Mmike> dodobas, ae?
<Mmike> dodobas, cek cek
<Mmike> dodobas, koja banka, tko ti je to reko, te sto si pitao?
<dodobas> ma 'bankarica' == frendica koja radi u nekoj banci nesto
<dodobas> kao oni moraju platiti porez na osnovu ugovora koji sam potpisao
<dodobas> tako da posalju, presliku putovnice, suglasnost za otvaranje oiba i ugovor...
<dodobas> ono koji K
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> telefon :)
<ptlo> dodobas, ja pretpostavljam da mozes i ti platiti porez (ako se radi o ugovoru o djelu)
<Mmike> bck
<Mmike> dodobas, to je ako ne zelis raditi preko firme neke, right?
<dodobas> nemam pojma :D
<ptlo> da, najjednostavnije ti je dogovoriti sa domacom firmom da ti radis za njih a stranci njima placaju
<ptlo> cist racun duga ljubav
<ptlo> a taj deal ti funkcionira cak i ako ides na studentske ugovore
<ptlo> sto strana firma bas i ne moze :)
<dodobas> i opet onda firma placa doprinose..
<ptlo> pa da, placa
<ptlo> ne govorim ti shemu za utaju poreza, nego najjednostavniji nacin za legalno poslovanje :)
<ptlo> sta bi ti, radio bez da platis; e ne moze :)
<dodobas> pa u principu... jefinija mi je karta za avion od 35% poreza :D
<ptlo> welcome to croatia
<dodobas> bye bye croatia...
<dodobas> nije niti cudo sto paypal nece niti prismrditi u RH
<Mmike> kak sad 35% poreza?
<Mmike> 20% je porez na dobit
<dodobas> Mmike: kao mi frendovi.. pa se tebi uplati na firmu, i kako onda ja da dojem do tih novaca ? :)
<dodobas> ti meni platis preko autorskih/og i to je manje 35% manje, bez tvog 'poreza' :D
<Mmike> Ne, ja tu nemam porez
<Mmike> jer sam potrosio tu paru
<Mmike> samo si ti platio porez
<Mmike> meni je u firmu uslo, neznam 10.000 
<Mmike> ja tebi isplatim tih 10.000
<Mmike> ja nemam dobit nikakvu
<Mmike> a ti od tih 10k moras dati drzavi njen dio, da
<dodobas> pa to da...
<Mmike> pa da :)
<Mmike> a sto bi ti htio? :)
<ptlo> pa jednostavno
<Mmike> pa kad imas placu od 5k kuna, sto mislis, koliko to poslodavca kosta? :)
<ptlo> radi na neki drugi nacin a ne preko autorskog ugovora
<Mmike> tako je
<ptlo> otvori svoj obrt
<Mmike> otvori obrt
<ptlo> ili firmu
<ptlo> Mmike, :)
<Mmike> ili firmu
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ma znam koliko poslodavac placa
<Mmike> pa to je isti dio koji ti placas preko autorskog ugovora
<dodobas> pa znam + povrat poreza... ali dubioza je bila oko otvaranja OIBa... i to
<Mmike> pa sad
<Mmike> to ne znam
<Mmike> ali banka je krivo mjesto za pitati takve stvari
<Mmike> odes na poreznu, oni fakat znaju sve tamo
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> fakat
<SilverSpace> kupio si novi tv
<Mmike> mislim da ti je najbolje otvoriti svoj obrt
<Mmike> mosh si kupit TV bez da platis PDV, recimo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji, koliko, de URLove, i jel' bolji od ivoksovog? :)
<SilverSpace> ima i mreznu za internet i wifi
<Mmike> Beat That, Ivoks! :)
<Mmike> no, de su urlovi? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jeftinije.hr/audio-video/televizori/lcd-tv-30---39/toshiba-televizor-lcd-32-32rv733g_-_CX00177A15?tab=pod
<SilverSpace> samo je cijena druga 2700kn
<jelly> opa, dlna i dvb-t za 2k7 novaca
<SilverSpace> 2999 je inace
<SilverSpace> imao sam 10% popusta
<civija> SilverSpace: u kojem to ducanu?
<SilverSpace> http://www.technomax.hr/Webtrgovina/Proizvod/tabid/62/rbpid/3801101/Default.aspx
<SilverSpace> civija: taj
<civija> aha
<civija> btw, cemu sluzi taj eth port na tv-u?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisam jos isprobao citam upute 
<Mmike> DLNA, to je samba i ino, right?
<jelly> i web servisi za daljinski i plejanje
<SilverSpace> tv u mrezi
<SilverSpace> budem proucio pajavim
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> mogu laptop konacno bacit :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> ovaj, uz telku koji imam
<Mmike> i koji nece mkvove sa mpeg4 filmekima playat
<Mmike> jel' ima centrino proc
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> tv ima mips il arm neki
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de isprobaj pa javi :)
<Mmike> cura ima asusa sa atomom i taj bez beda playa mpeg3
<Mmike> cura ima asusa sa atomom i taj bez beda playa mpeg4
<ptlo> jel sa ionom ili cistim atomom?
<SilverSpace> meni HD video steka na dvoglavom atomu i intel grafici
<Mmike> cisti atom
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> ovo nije HD
<Mmike> samo je mpg4
<ptlo> ahaa
<ptlo> onda nije fora:)
<ptlo> ionci su zakon, po 2 hd videa bez problema vrte
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nemam to :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kako da izvucem iz: "ded550 nobody nobody /usr/bin/memcached -m 8192 -p 11211 -l 0.0.0.0" samo '11211'
<Mmike> s tim da se isti moze pojaviti i na kraju, naravno
<SilverSpace> arm + tergra to cekam 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/5dcsGn
<dodobas> Mmike: cut -d ' ' -f 8 ?
<Mmike> dodobas, eh! :) al' taj -p nje nekad ispred ovog -m nekad na samom kraju....
<ptlo> Mmike, sed 's/(.*)-p (\d+)( .*)/\2/g' ili tako nesto?
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> slozio nesto
<Mmike> ne bas tako, al' radi
<Mmike> sad kombiniram kako za izvucem onad ded500 s pocetka
<Mmike> na kraju bih trebao dobiti: ded550 11211
<dodobas> Mmike: hebiga... nisi dobro definirao :d
<Mmike> dodobas, to sam sad naknadno skuzio da mi treba :)
<Mmike> a reko sam sebi 'e nesh to s pythonom ic rjesavat' :)
<sale> jelly: ping
<jelly> pong
<sale> ako se ne varam, ti radis u Iskonu?
<jelly> yep
<jelly> naivac, nisam trebo priznat
<sale> :-)
<sale> moze na private, imam par pitanja?
<ivoks> ne moze
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di si danas na istom mjestu
<ivoks> danas cu opet biti tamo negdje, da
<ivoks> al mislim da sam u 4. redu
<SilverSpace> ja sam na drugoj strani u A 
<ivoks> tamo sam bio prekjucer
<ivoks> odma iza bencha
<SilverSpace> 10 red sam
<ivoks> ja sam bio 7.
<ivoks> nije neka sreca
<ivoks> ne vidi se nis
<SilverSpace> ne valja bas prenisko bit
<ptlo> jelly, wow, ti si vec kolko, 12 godina u iskonu? :)
<SilverSpace> 10-15 je ok
<jelly> ptlo: 10
<jelly> ptlo: al od toga 7-8 kao vjecni student, pa ti vidi
<ptlo> to je u redu :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6k76vuw9Rk
<Mmike> biti VRLO oprezan sa iptables -j LOG :)
<ptlo> ili -j DROP ako si remotely spojen
<ptlo> :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je ist obed
<Mmike> al ja sam, na zahtijev klijenta, upaliio logiranje svih konekcija na memcached
<Mmike> na 6 strojeva
<Mmike> na kojima je memcached + apache
<Mmike> svi su poispadali van iz load balancera jer se u 10ak minuta,izmedju ostalog, zapunila /var/log patricija :)
<ptlo> cool je da toliko vjerno pratis zelje klijenta :)
<Mmike> /var/log/syslog je 12 GB velik :)
<Mmike> i jabber je opet down
<Mmike> to je valjda najnestabilnij servis koji koristim
<Mmike> a koristim
<Mmike> :(
<drac0> zdravo
<drac0> chaky, kako zaledjeni radi? :)
<Neuromanc> ne, nisu jjos dosli helikopteri
<Mmike> helikopteri?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Neuromanc> mmike a rsedak je istog narucio poslije mene, doslo mu prije vise od mjesec dana
<Neuromanc> mmike mene ne vole postari u kini
<Neuromanc> nbogner bok
<hbogner> oj oj oj
<dodobas> ajme, ovo je naj pachiraniji laptop koji imam
<dodobas> hp probook 5320m
<dodobas> prvo za intel i kms neki kernel patch...
<dodobas> pa onda open source driveri za broadcom jer oni binarni ne rade s hidden mrezama
<dodobas> brightness monitora radi samo preko xbacklight
<dodobas> na ubuntu sigurno sve radi :D
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> Mmike: sto ti servira jabber?
<Mmike> :) ma joj :)
<Mmike> ne radi
<Mmike> hp = drek
<Mmike> dodobas, jabber.org
<dodobas> Mmike: a zasto ne dignes svoj jabber?
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> neznam :)
<dodobas> ima laptop zanimljiv feature :)
<dodobas> nema nikakvog indikatora aktivnosti kad ga zakolpis
<dodobas> :D
<hbogner> ima netko ideju kako dobiti sliku kalendara, tipa iz naredbe "cal 2011" dobiti neki jpg ili png
<ivoks> zig zag jakov fak
<ivoks> vrckasti su ovi slovenci :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-26
<tparcina> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ne instalira nove verzije kernela, zašto?
<ivoks> zato sto to radi dist-upgrade
<ivoks> upgrade ne instalira pakete koji nisu bili instalirani
<bubi> dobro jutro
<bubi> zanima me kako se zove onaj program za virtualizaciju?
<bubi> pronađeno virtual box
<bubi> :D
<bubi_> eej bok
<bubi_> trebao bi pomoć
<bubi_> dakle imam cd u kojem su dvije mape, jedna je sa operativnim sustavom kojeg trebam instalirat
<bubi_> kako mogu bootat iz te mape sa cd-a?
<civija> tako da snimis cd pravilno ...
<bubi_> ok, al' mislio sam ako je kako moguće bootat samo tu mapu :D
<MmikeDOMA> Stenkec! :)
<ptlo> mmiketalo!
<ptlo> kako mysqliranje i phpiranje?
<MmikeDOMA> mysqliranje nikako
<ptlo> te di zaboga nalazis tolike klijente sa sjebanim bazama koje treba popravljati .)
<MmikeDOMA> pa radim za hosting kompaniju americku
<ptlo> aaa, nisam znao
<MmikeDOMA> pa oni imaju klijenata hrpu :)
<ptlo> ajd super
<ptlo> ok da to ima smisla :)
<MmikeDOMA> to je ovaj popodnevnoo/predvecerni job :)
<ptlo> sta shared hosting, ili managed/vps?
<ptlo> a jutarnji?
<MmikeDOMA> po danu sam freelance phpatalo i stotrebalo :)
<ptlo> pijes kavicu u kaficu?
<ptlo> aaa
<MmikeDOMA> nije shared hosting, iako ima i toga
<MmikeDOMA> pretezito je managed
<MmikeDOMA> nema vpsa
<MmikeDOMA> s tim da su klijenti takvi da imaju po 2-3 haproxyja iza kojih stoje po 10ak apacheta i 3-4 myslqa sa jos 2-3 memcacheda nekud okolo te ngnix za staticki content i tako :)
<jelly> takvih u .hr ima tri u kirz
<jelly> onaj kojem imam pristup ima jedna tri apacheta i jedan load balancer ;-)
<jelly> jedva*
<jelly> mala zemlja za mali hitcount
<MmikeDOMA> :) 
<MmikeDOMA> ovi se pretezito bave over21 sadrzajima :)
<ivoks> mmike di smo mi ono stali? :)
<tparcina> ivoks: Hvala na odgovoru.
<SilverSpace> bemti skrsilo me ne michem se iz kreveta
<ivoks> tparcina: np
<ivoks> vijest na, mislim, dnevnik.hr:
<ivoks> snjezni top tesko ozlijedio skijasa; snjezni je top prvo zaslijepio, a potom zasuo snijegom 65-godisnjeg skijasa
<ivoks> naravno, snjezni topovi su podmukla bica, prikradaju se i uvijek te zele potrgati
<ivoks> nema niceg goreg nego cekati da se uploada 200MB preko ADSL-a
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, curu mi skrsilo u ledjima pa sam skroz desyncan... a i ovi se nisu jos javili pa nije nikakva hica, al' nisam te zaboravio. Nit tebe, nit tvoj punjac :)
<jelly> prek fantasticnih 1Mbps (ak imas srece) = 100kB/s
 * MmikeDOMA ima 1Mbps
<MmikeDOMA> cak i nesto pride ponekad :)
<jelly> mozda cable provider (= bnet) daje vise 
<jelly> Iskon mi po defaultu daje 1:10 :-| (5Mbps down, 512kbps up)
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam na amisu
<MmikeDOMA> 6.8 Mbps download, 1.1 Mbps upload
<MmikeDOMA> 6Mbps/768kbps je ono sto su mi prodali
<ivoks> ja sam bogu iza nogu
<MmikeDOMA> ja se ne bunim, eto
<ivoks> u Drnisu 30cm snijega
<ivoks> u Zadru snijeg
<ivoks> u Splitu
<ivoks> Sibeniku
<ivoks> A OVDJE?! nis.
<ravilov> ovdje je sunce
<ravilov> go figure
<ravilov> bit ce da smo pokrali svo sunce svima ostalima
<jelly> ivoks: SUTI
<jelly> jebo snijeg, sva sreca da ga nema
 * jelly ide do last-mile odjela da mu podese dsl profil sa vise uploada
<ivoks> snijeg mora past
<ivoks> mora
<ivoks> necu se valjda po blatu bordat
<MmikeDOMA> snijeg!
<MmikeDOMA> snijeg snijeg snijeg
<MmikeDOMA> :(
<MmikeDOMA> 7 stupnjeva je vani
<SilverSpace> ivoks: samo dalje od topova :)
<ivoks> zakaj?
<ivoks> topovi su zakon
<ivoks> pogotovo po noci, kad nis ne vidis
<SilverSpace> pa vidis da su opasni
<ivoks> opasni su skijasi, ne topovi
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> lik se ziher pravio vazan, naletio na snijeg od topa (koji nije tako sklizak)
<ivoks> to ga je zastopalo i pao je
<ivoks> vidio sam to bezbroj puta
<ivoks> bilo je pitanje vremena kada ce si netko tako i kicmu strgat; zakon velikih brojeva
<SilverSpace> sad ce netko bit kriv kak ove novine pisu a ne stari
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> zeleni spust je zatvoren
<ivoks> ispred njega je uvijek natpis da je zatvoren, s ogradom
<ivoks> ljudi, ukljucujuci mene, to ignoriraju
<ivoks> dapace, ne da ima ogradu, nego stavljaju i mreze po stazi, ispred topova
<ivoks> po noci je to prava adrenalinska avantura
<SilverSpace> bas citam malo ptije policija istrazuje je je tpisalo da je zatvoren
<ivoks> ne vidis nis, samo cujes i vjerujes da znas stazu na pamet :)
<ivoks> secer je kada ti top napuni gogle, pa bas nista ne vidis :)
<SilverSpace> kaj uleti unutra
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> ne, nego ti napravi par milimetara debeli sloj na goglama
<ivoks> u roku keks
<SilverSpace> hbogner: i tebi
 * hbogner se osjeca sretno sto jucer nije izasao na ispit jer nitko nije prosao pismeni
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol pa kakav je to ispit
<hbogner> SilverSpace, specifican profesor
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vis da si izasao mogo si biti jedini :))
<hbogner> lol, nebi
<ivoks> 'Djevojci (14) nije bilo ugodno, ali to nije silovanje'
<ivoks> pa mutave li sutkinje
<ivoks> budem ja nju mlatio bicem
<ivoks> nece joj biti ugodno, ali to nije silovanje
<SilverSpace> da citao
<ivoks> Prema optužnici, D. G. je djevojku ljubio po vratu, skidao je, dirao nju i sebe, zavlačio joj ruke u gaćice. 
<SilverSpace> nebuloze
<ivoks> i to je sutkinja!
<ivoks> U obrazloženju presude navodi se kako je D. G. oslobođen jer kazneno djelo za koje je nesporno utvrđeno da ga je počinio, nema obilježja silovanja.
<ivoks> neosporno je utvrdjeno da je sve to radio
<ivoks> al nije kriv
<SilverSpace> i to jos sutkinja
<ivoks> kaze da nema prisile, a onda kaze ovo:
<ivoks> Jasno je da djevojka to nije željela, nije joj bilo ugodno, no u ovom slučaju nema riječi o silovanju, ustvrdila je sutkinja
<ivoks> ako netko nesto radi sto ne zeli, onda je prisiljen to raditi
<hbogner> bas me zanima da to neko njoj napravi bili to bilo silovanje
<SilverSpace> da bi sad gledao digitalni signal moram zvat svojeg kabelskog distrbutera radi dvb c kartice
<SilverSpace> tj. neki modul 
<SilverSpace> koji se stavi u tv
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa kaj ti tv nekuzi digitalni signal?
<hbogner> novi je trebao bi kuziti
<SilverSpace> kuzi samo ne pustaju sve 
<jelly> DRM, enkripcija, ovoono!
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat na kakav bug naletim u DLM-u
<ivoks> node se pridruzi clusteru
<ivoks> ntpd se pokrene i pomakne sat
<ivoks> vrijeme je sad prije nego li sto je stroj usao u cluster
<ivoks> stroj faila
<ivoks> i lock se ne oslobodi
<ivoks> jer je node failao prije nego se joinao :)
<ivoks> i za dlm, fencing se jos nije desio
<jelly> puno servisa pretpostavlja monotono rastuci clock
<jelly> zato ti ntpd nikad nece stepati sat unatrag, nego ce ga usporiti 
<jelly> sad, drugo je ak ti distra poziva ntpdate prije startanja ntpd
<jelly> i ako to radi _nakon_ sto pokrenes lock manager
<SilverSpace> jao baba uopce ne ide u svemir
<SilverSpace> svemir pocinje iznad 100km
<jelly> jel ima di nacrtana granica di pocme svemir a zavrsava atmosfera
<MmikeDOMA> je, i zastavice su, sad bas mecu i rotirajuca svjetla :)
<Neuromanc> jelly ima
<jelly> ma stavi samo crvenu crtu, er, plohu pa da se lijepo vidi
<SilverSpace> jelly: ima
<SilverSpace> mada se svi ne slazu koliko je tocno km
<MmikeDOMA> gdje gledate te mape?
<ivoks> jelly: ako je pomak veci, i ntpd ce pomaknuti sat, nece ga usporiti
<ivoks> jelly: npr., par sati
<ivoks> Jan 25 07:33:18 ubuntu01 ntpd[2527]: time reset -28800.003829 s
<SilverSpace> kazu na novoj da je  Lexus model toyote
<MmikeDOMA> ae
<sale> MmikeDOMA: prejak si :-)
<MmikeDOMA> sale? :)
<sale> prejaka su mi podjebavanja izmedu tebe i gpeuca na twitteru :-)
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<hbogner> crkel baterije na misu a nemam rezervne
<hbogner> bljak
<hbogner> a baterije na punjenje prazne
<hbogner> bljak na kvadrat
<chaky> KDE 4.6 is up and running
<chaky> hbogner: tko ti je kriv kada koristis misa na baterije :P
<hbogner> chaky, to je bila jedina crna tipkovnica 2003. i imala je mis au paketu
<chaky> primjetio sam da u gnometu imas upozorenje na praznu bateriju u misu
<chaky> medjutim, ja to upozorenje i dalje ignoriram :)
<ivoks> eto, lik je bio na zelenoj
<ivoks> a ona je bila zatvorena
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks to u novinama nekim citas/
<ivoks> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=6009138
<ivoks> ne seri!
<ivoks> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=6009166
<ivoks> Rizla - it's what you make of it
<ivoks> hahahahaha
 * ivoks cestita echo $(( $( date +%s ) / 86400 ))
<ivoks> proslo je 15000 dana otkako je unixa
<ivoks> tj., epohe :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> http://www.snowdb.com/ii/elan/2009/600/el-grande.jpg
<ivoks> bas imam komi dasku :)
<ivoks> radnicka klasa i to
<ivoks> 31 Mar 16:14:08 ntpdate[3385]: step time server 10.211.37.1 offset -5512710.813780 sec
<ivoks> oh lol
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-27
<drj_cro> ima ko ideju kako vratiti indicator-message u gnome-panelu? (probo ga reinstalirat,briso konfig fajle...)
<jelly> ivoks: to bi trebalo biti podesivo
<ivoks> jelly: sto?
<jelly> ivoks: ntpd i stepping unatrag
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo: u bashu: ctrl+xe
<ptlo> MmikeDOMA, sta?
<MmikeDOMA> stisni ctrl+xe
<ptlo> stisni ti rm -rf /
<ptlo> ne stiskam nista dok ne kazes sta je :)
<ptlo> Invoke an editor on the current command line, and execute the result as shell commands
<ptlo> aha
<ptlo> guba
<petar> ej
<MmikeDOMA> ptlo digne ti$EDITOR, pa malo kompleksnije onelinere mozes lakse napravit
<ptlo> hah
<ptlo> upravo sam dobio spam telefonski poziv iz pekinga
<ptlo> about investment opportunities in central europe
<ptlo> gnj kako junk filter na to posloziti :)
<bubi> pozdrav :)
<Mmike> ptlo, bogme, that's the first one :) automat, ili live persona? :)
<jelly> jucer je bilo spam SMSova is .cn
<jelly> iz*
<ptlo> Mmike, live
<ptlo> popricao sam sa zhenom
<ptlo> glede c-xe - zgodno za znati, vidjet cu hoce li mi trebati u praksi
<ptlo> recimo na c-r sam se tako navikao da bez nj ne mogu vise nista tipkati u shellu :)
<Mmike> ptlo, trebao si joj reci da ti imas biznis propozisn za nju ;)
<Mmike> o, da ;)
<Mmike> i onda kad mysql recimo to nema ukompajlirano poludim ;)
 * Mmike ozbiljno razmislja o napustanju Eclipse
<ptlo> za?
<ptlo> ja testiram editore i trenutno naginjem wingu
<Neuromanc> :)
<ptlo> doduse kosta nekih $150
<Neuromanc> ptlo mogao si dobiti grdne pare
<Neuromanc> kinezi ne znaju kaj ce s novcima i investiraju masovno po europi
<Neuromanc> tu kriza pa im sve jeftino
<ptlo> Neuromanc, slijedeci put kad me nazovu svakako cu im tebe preporuciti, reci cu da imam ja kolegu koji ima proposal za njih :)
<Neuromanc> moze:)
<Neuromanc> oni samo nek daju apre:)
<Neuromanc> pare
<ptlo> oni pare ti guze
<ptlo> tak to ide
<Neuromanc> kod nas se veli: za pare se i vragovo dijete ziba
<Neuromanc> a kazu da su njihovi alati tanki
<Neuromanc> ;)
<Mmike> kaj?! :0
<ptlo> Neuromanc, vidis, Mmike se ne bi slozio sa tvojom konstatacijom
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> jel' gleda tko 'it is always sunny in philadelphia'? :)
<Mmike> imal' neki gnome-applet koji bi mi pokazivao belosvecku ip adresu?
<Neuromanc> ptlo kojom mojom konstatacijom:)?
<Mmike> da bi ti i u guzu za dovoljno para :)
<Neuromanc> ma dobro to je figurativno
<Neuromanc> ali ako oni hoce uloziti milijardu dolara u nesto ovdje, rado cu im za pišljivih 10% odraditi teren
<Mmike> svi nagios memcached pluginovi izvjestavaju o kolicini memorije koju memcached trosi
<Mmike> i onda WARNajui CRITaju 
<Mmike> ako je potrosnja 99% dozvoljene memorije
 * jelly trenutno ima samo zuto u Nagios appletu \o/
<jelly> zapravo u nagstamon aplikaciji
<ptlo> e jel znate vi za koji ok app da mi moze monitorirati stvari (imam par servisa up), i da mi moze crtati grafove, a da nije overkill za jedan mali vps na kojem se vrti 10 servisa koje zelim monitorirati jesu li up ili nisu
<ptlo> nagios mi se cini overkillom
<ptlo> veci mi je od svih servisa zajedno :)
<drj_cro> ptlo: vidi munin
<Mmike> ptlo, monit
<Mmike> munin je ok za trendove
<Mmike> (sto god kre rekao o tome)
<Mmike> ptlo, ovako ti grafovi izgledaju: http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin
<Mmike> ptlo a monit je bas za monitoring/alerting
<Mmike> ptlo munin ima svojih mana, al' je izrazito jednostavno napraviti pluginove za svoje neke servise
<dodobas> yes yes
<ptlo> hm, trenutno koristim supervisord za start/stop/restart, moram vidjet jel ima on koji pametan monitoring addon
<ptlo> thx budem monit i munin pogledao
<ptlo> Mmike, fora su ti ovi grafovi, cak i vremensku prognozu imas :-)
<ptlo> ja bih vjerojatno modificirao grafove tako da mi pokazuju RSS i VSIZE od mongodba i slicne stvari
<Mmike> ptlo, vjerojatno imas vec gotovih pluginova
<Mmike> vremenska prognoza ne radi, frend ugasio stanicu :)
<Mmike> pa eto :)
<Mmike> ptlo imas i http://selma.megafon.hr/munin
<Mmike> ja sam neke postgres plugine sebi slagao koji su mi trebali
<Neuromanc> ptlo cacti za grafove
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV-AmaMadSA
<ptlo> Mmike, uf pa ta selma nis ne radi, vidi konstantan 100% cache hit
<ptlo> :)
<Mmike> ptlo, ae :) 
<ptlo> Mmike, nisam nezadovoljan s linodeom, nego pokusavam shvatiti tko bi i zasto uopce kod nas nesto uzimao od VPSova
<ptlo> pogledaj na facebooku komentare na taj moj tweet
<ptlo> prakticki nema dobrog razloga
<ptlo> najbolji razlog kojeg se mogu sjetiti je da ti hostinzi ionako imaju prodaju, pa su uvrstili vpsove jer eto, ponekad mogu to prodati
<ptlo> mislim da su im jedini korisnici vpsova stalni korisnici shared/dedicated servera koji su si uzeli i vps kod njih da im je sve na jednom mjestu
<Mmike> postoje neke stvari za koje ti server mora biti u .hr
<Mmike> recimo, knjgovodstva razna, kladionice i to
<Mmike> pa onda nemas izbora
<Mmike> Megafon ima servere u Croadriji zato sto, kao, SMS, latencija, operateri, pa da ne kasne poruke :)
<Mmike> mozda je to imalo smisla pred 5 godina, danas vise nema
<Mmike> a hosting u croadriji je skup za popizdit
<ptlo> da, to sa latencijom vjerojatno nema smisla
<ptlo> uzevsi u obzir da je Hetzner u .de prilicno blizu
<ptlo> ovo za pravne zavrzlame se slazem to je dobar use-case
<Mmike> jedini koji ja vidim
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ima jos nekih brija
<Mmike> zakon o zastiti osobnih podataka
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> naime, ako skupljas osobne podatke
<Mmike> (btw, osbni podatak je gotovo sve)
<Mmike> onda iste ne smijes izvoziti van hrvatske
<Mmike> sad, kako se tretira 'skupio sam podatke tako da ih je lik ostavio na americkom serveru' - nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> al', recimo, broj mobitela je osobni podatak
<ptlo> bas me zanima koliko je onda facebook legalan u hrvatskoj :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nije u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> niti je hrvatska firma
<Mmike> niti ga boli kufer za hrvatske zakone
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/zjDI2g
<jelly> gorgeous?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ptlo> Mmike, nit je google belgijska, francuska i njemacka firma pa je gubio sporove tamo :)
<ptlo> da se nasi zainate ... nema!
<ptlo> ali naravno, nasi se zainate kod malog poduzetnika
<ptlo> ne kod neceg velikog :)
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/debljaju-nas-sati-provedeni-domovima-centralnim-grijanjem-clanak-244942
<ivoks> znao sam da nisam ja kriv jer jedem puno
<hbogner> hmm da radi irclogs ond abih znao o cemu pricate, ovako moram pitati 
<hbogner> kaj sa googlom i nasima i malim poduzetnicima?
<Mmike> ptlo, cek, kaj to znaci - nema?
<Mmike> ptlo, facebook ima servere u americi
<Mmike> kaj njega briga tko se spaja gore i dal' se to smije ili ne?
<ivoks> google je njemacka firma
<ivoks> i francuska
<hbogner> sale, zgodna akcija :D
<ivoks> i belgijska
<ivoks> pa i hrvatska
<ivoks> opet se netko razbio na spustu
<ivoks> Tvrtka
<ivoks> Google Hrvatska d.o.o. za internetske usluge
<ivoks> Sjedište
<ivoks> Zagreb, Primorska 26
<ivoks> Temeljni kapital
<ivoks> 500.000,00 kuna
<ivoks> Matični broj
<ivoks> 080694830
<ivoks> OIB
<ivoks> 06861541063
<sale> hbogner: a da vidis tek navalu ;-)
<sale> hbogner: btw. jesi li se ustekao? :-)
<hbogner> sale, bas razmisljam uzeti li i kaj uzeti?
<hbogner> ono kaj sam prvo gledao je sve zauzeto
<ptlo> Mmike, ivoks: ok, great, google je hrvatska firma; google ti (za neke stvari) koristi tvoj broj mobitela; da ne kazemo da ima pun q ostalih privatnih podataka; gdje se ti podaci drze?
<ptlo> Mmike, i sta ces sad?
<hbogner> sale, ak sad uzmem mogu kasnije .hr prebaciti na udrugu?
<hbogner> ili firmu?
<sale> da, hosting mozes bilo kad prebaciti na drugoga
<ivoks> nije poanta bila di drze podatke
<hbogner> a domenu?
<ivoks> samo sam htio reci da firma, ako zeli djelovati na podrucju hrvatske, mora biti otvorena u hrvatskoj prema hrvatskim zakonima
<sale> hbogner: com, net, org, biz, info ili com.hr
<sale> jedna od ovih ti je besplatna
<ivoks> tak da one price 'e, ovo je hrvatska, a ovo strana banka' padaju u vodu
<hbogner> sale, aha, krivvo sam procitao
<ivoks> sve banke su hrvatske, placaju porez hrvatskoj i rade po hrvatskim zakonima
<ivoks> njihovi vlasnici... e sad, tak je svejedno je li turcin ili hrvat milijarder :)
<ivoks> idem doma... uzivajte
<Mmike> ptlo, dunno, al' ih mosh tuzit :)
<hbogner> sale, budm izvidio to jos nocas
<Mmike> ptlo, ili imaju to sve na .hr serverima
<Mmike> tele2 ima tih bedova
<Mmike> svi SMSovi i cijeli billing im je u sveckoj
<sale> hbogner: imas vremena do sutra do 12:00 :-)
<Mmike> i onda su morali nemampojmakaj raditi 
<hbogner> znam vidio
<hbogner> sale, a ak vec imam user akod vas bez problema uzmem preko njega?
<sale> yup
<hbogner> col col
<hbogner> *cool
<ivoks> Mmike: meni racune salju iz nizozemske
<ivoks> tele2 mi salje racun iz nizozemske na kojem pise '0kn'
<ivoks> koji mutavci
<Mmike> buahahaha :)
<jelly> Mmike: dio billinga im je mirroriran u .hr AFAIUI
<jelly> minimalno koliko treba da bi podaci koji trebaju biti tu, bili tu
<Mmike> jelly, yeps... cak i nebi smjeli neke podatke imati u .se, al' eto, imaju, neki dogovor postigli, stojaznam :)
<Mmike> cijeli taj zakon o zastiti osobnih podataka ima smisla ali je tako los :)
<jelly> ma ima kurac smisla, zadovoljavanje forme koju propisuje EU bez aplikacije na stvarni svijet
<jelly> sve ce to podzakonski akti rijesiti <G>
<ptlo> vanzakonski akti? :-)
<ptlo> (== nelegalna pornografija?)
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<sale> drac0: oy
<drac0> oy sale
<Mmike> jelly, zasto mislis da nema smisla/
<jelly> query, query bazu mi poderi
<jelly> Mmike: napisao sam zasto
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa, ne bih se slozio s tobom, ako ces mi dopustiti takav stav :)
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> ja ako ti dam svoje podatke
<Mmike> moram tocno znati za sto ces ih koristiti
<Mmike> a ne da me spamas poslije
<Mmike> i to mi je skroz ok
<Mmike> ne vidim to kao zadovoljenje EU-forme bez stvarne aplikacije
<jelly> ali nasi to nisu donijeli zato sto je to korisno i jer ce to sprovesti, nego sto im je to brisel postavio kao uvjet
<SilverSpace> drac0: pa di si ti :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, posvuda pomalo :)
<Mmike> jelly, to stoji, al' svejedno ima smisla
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj zameo te snijeg
<SilverSpace> drac0: kupio sam si tv toshiba
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma nije, bio malo vani pa nesto obaveza tu i tak
<drac0> sta si uzeo, daj link :)
<ivoks> pa svi zakoni kod nas su samo zato da se zadovolji forma
<ivoks> mi kao drustvo ne shvacamo zakone
<ivoks> potpuno nam je normalno krsiti ih
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/Ipt7ed
<SilverSpace> samo cijena nije ta nego 2700
<ivoks> dvb-c
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> pa onda mozes kabelsku gledat
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa nije tak ni losh ;)
<SilverSpace> da samo kaj ih sad trebam zvat da mi modul dostave
<ivoks> osim sto je ruzan... :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> u mraku se ne vidi
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, jel mozes updateat firmware preko ovog usb porta?
<SilverSpace> nisam jos wifi ili zicu
<drac0> jes ga bubno na zid il je na stalku
<SilverSpace> stalak
<drac0> SilverSpace, iiiii jesi zadovoljan, sve ok?
<ivoks> moj je na podu
<SilverSpace> drac0: jesam ok je 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak gledas na podu
<ivoks> pa ne gledam
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi vrtio kakav fullhd film
<ivoks> dobro da nisam kupio TV
<ivoks> opce ga ne gledam
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> evo, hana montana
<ivoks> zakaj bi dao novce da to mogu gledat?
<SilverSpace> drac0: nisam malo me hebu zglobovi pa se ne micem iz kreveta
<drac0> ivoks, a poroci majamija :)
<ivoks> rtl2 i doma uopce ne gledam
<drac0> SilverSpace, mislim da ti je dosla baterija, pa kad budes za, samo me cimni, nije hicha
<SilverSpace> budemo sad ne mogu
<SilverSpace> gadno me bacilo u krevet
<drac0> ma nema frke
<drac0> SilverSpace, nadji neku tetu bolnicarku da zaljeci ;)
<drac0> btw, ako nekom treba  http://bitURL.net/a3ys
<SilverSpace> koji je to proc
<drac0> amd geode 500mhz
<SilverSpace> nist od toga
<jelly> geode je i 2009 bio spor.  Pozitivna strana - ima nesto hw akceleracije za enkripciju, i mislim da podrzava ECC RAM
<jelly> Atom (namjerno) ne podrzava ECC RAM jer bi potkopao intelu trziste serverskih komponenti
<drac0> geode je za neki omanji ftp, nas ili torrent masinu mila majka jel cijeli sistem ne guta vise od 20W
<drac0> a sve pasivno hladjenje
<drac0> maverick radi cisto pristojno
<drac0> xubuntu leti :)
<jelly> da ima pristojni video output, gurnes u minipci onaj H.264 dekoder i gledas filmove i tv
<drac0> nije to tako zamisljeno :)
<jelly> mda, nego posebno makinu za nas, posebno za filmove, posebno desktop pc...
<drac0> pa tablet, pa smartphone, pa dildo, itd ...
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> hmha, libreoffice izasao
<jelly> sudo aptitude install libreoffice/experimental
 * Mmike ima puno makina doma :)
<jelly> ak cemo tako, i set top box je kompjutor, i dsl router, i ...
<Mmike> mogu li vidjeti TTL za neku domenu iako ne kontroliram DNS ?
<Mmike> tj, kako da to vidim?
<sale> Mmike: dig nekadomena.tld ?
<Mmike> dig +ttlid blog.bored.com
<Mmike> al' ne pokaze ga
<jelly> a sta su onda svi oni silni 3600 na stdoutu
<jelly> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<jelly> blog.bored.com.		3600	IN	A	216.18.169.110
<jelly> blog.bored.com.		3600	IN	A	216.18.169.88
<Mmike> blog.bored.com.		IN	A	216.18.169.88
<Mmike> blog.bored.com.		IN	A	216.18.169.110
<Mmike> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<Mmike> blog.bored.com.		1556	IN	A	216.18.169.110
<Mmike> blog.bored.com.		1556	IN	A	216.18.169.88
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nisam to bas htio tako ;)
<sale> Mmike: ako te zanima tocan TTL, bez countdowna, mozes queryjati autoritativni NS - dig blog.bored.com @ns1.reflected.net
<Mmike> sale,  :*
<Mmike> thnx, to sam trazio :)
<sale> pretpostavio sam :-)
<budz0r> poz
<budz0r> jel je netko u zadnje vrijeme koristio usb-disk-creator
<budz0r> i sa njime kopirao lucid-a na usbdisk?
<SilverSpace> budz0r: lucid ne ali natty da
<budz0r> ne radi ni lucid ni maverisck
<SilverSpace> budz0r: jel ga pravis iz iso 
<budz0r> da
<SilverSpace> ili iz live 
<budz0r> iso
<budz0r> server install
<SilverSpace> ni meni nije radio 
<SilverSpace> samo sa live
<SilverSpace> hm ne znam za server
<SilverSpace> mislim da za server ne ide
<budz0r> jebemu
<SilverSpace> natty ide i iz iso
<budz0r> morat cu zaprzit na cd
<dodobas> budz0r: probaj unetbootin
<dodobas> ili kako vec
<Mmike> budz0r, imas onaj unetbootin
<Mmike> a imas i grub2
<Mmike> meni tako radi
<Mmike> multiboot Å¡tik sam si slozio s time
<Mmike> samo drknes grub2 na stick i onda u menu.lst (ili kako vec) kazes di je iso
<Mmike> milina
<ivoks> drknes
<budz0r> dodobas i Mmike probao sam unetbootin i ne radi 
<Mmike> kak' se manifestira to -ne radi-?
<Mmike> i koij ubuntu
<Mmike> ja sam 10.04 i 10.10 probavao i radi ok
<hbogner> Mmike, i 10.04.1 si isprobao :D
<Mmike> fakat :)
<SilverSpace> starac vise ni simulator ne moze voziti :) http://is.gd/xnj9MQ
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> pa starac lol
<drac0> umro sam :D
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad se ivoks ne javlja :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> uu ova vrhunski izgleda http://is.gd/AJwJL1
 * Mmike ne voli umjetne sise
<jelly-home> gledat ili dirat?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si probao
<Mmike> kaj imas probat
<Mmike> pa ruzno je
<SilverSpace> hm kam ti gledas
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> u umjetnu grud :)
<SilverSpace> jah
<Mmike> super mi je temperaturni prijevod u ubuntuu :)
<SilverSpace> :) imao sam par zalbi da tko je to prevodio
<SilverSpace> nazalost toga vise ne bude u natty
<jelly-home> ja sam se odusevio datumom u win 7
<jelly-home> piše ... "27. siječnja 2011."... em ispravan padež, em točka nakon godine
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj ne?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemabar za sada te opcije nego to radi nova aplikacija
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/indicator-weather-update-brings-many.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ima minicd za nattyja?
<SilverSpace> ?
<dodobas> koliko je statan spin up diska...
<Mmike> statan?
<dodobas> setan...
<dodobas> *Å¡tetan :D
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> daj kontekst neki :)
<Mmike> kol'ko je stetno paljenje auta? :)
<dodobas> dakle... laptop...
<dodobas> uglavnom napravi spin down diska
<dodobas> kada nesto treba zapisati onda napravi spin up
<dodobas> e sad... to je nekoliko puta u 10min
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je lose :)
<Mmike> imas nesto sto se zove power cycle count
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<dodobas> kaze 81...
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda to nije to 
<dodobas> iam start_stop_count = 257
<dodobas> da to je... sad je na 259
<Mmike> samse
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> inace, PCC  je meni na 100 na oba diska:)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> cime to gledas?
<dodobas> s ssc?
<dodobas> smartctl
<Mmike> da, nest nevalja kod mene
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> oh, well :)
<dodobas> start_stop_count = p0rn detected ?
<SilverSpace> Laži mi #hrt2
<SilverSpace> serja 
<SilverSpace> neloša
<dodobas> a nista... morati cu se kupiti SSD i pokusati ubaciti u laptop
<Mmike> lie to me
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> pogledao prvu sezonu i tak
<Mmike> jedno-te-isto
<Mmike> gledam sad 'it's always sunny in philadelphia'
<Mmike> preporucam :)
<Mmike> dodobas, :) eh! :) 
<Mmike> ssd je kul, da
<dodobas> ima nekih uber 120G za 1.6k
<SilverSpace> super
 * Mmike je 30GB ssd platio 109 kuna
<SilverSpace> ja 30G skoro toliko platio
<dodobas> Mmike: znamo znamo
<SilverSpace> 900kn
<Mmike> :)
 * Mmike se mora hvaliti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ili otvoriti racun u sloveniji + paypal pa.... tu i tmoa otici na izlet u Ljubljanu :D
<dodobas> sorkač, wrong chat :)
<Mmike> ma samo da je porez smuljat :)
 * Mmike se tako odusevi svaki put kad nadje na uredno napisan i fino dokumentiran kod
<Mmike> najradije paru nikakvu nebih uzeo za troubleshooting
<Mmike> apt-get install sl
<Mmike> ako vec niste :)
<jelly-home> whee
<jelly-home> (ak je to ono sto mislim da je)
<jelly-home> aptitude moo
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto dobio si odgovor "uviđaj"
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-28
<ptlo> dodobas, osatli koji su mi preporucili duplicity: bas sam ga jucer postavio za backup cijelog servera na amazon s3, so far izgleda super
<ptlo> fora je sto gpga pa ne moram brinuti o sigurnosnom aspektu, i sto zna odmah spremiti na s3 pa ne moram ja rucno transferrati
<ptlo> Mmike, stavio sam si monit, zgodan, samo sto sam morao svoje programcice modificirati da saveaju pid file negdje tako da ih on skuzi kao procese :-)
<ptlo> jos moram munin za grafove staviti
<ptlo> ali to mi se nije dalo sve jucer
<ptlo> heh, nginx mi ima update 47 dana
<ptlo> err uptime
<ptlo> a server postoji 47 dana
<ptlo> to se zove softver
<ivoks> 47 dana?
<ptlo> da, 47 dana
<ptlo> i ne, ovo nije pissing contest oko toga koji server koliko postoji
<ptlo> samo kazem da je nginx dobar komad softvera
<ivoks> ma sve 5, nego mi nije jasno
<ivoks> apache ili varnish ili nesto trece ti ne traju 47 dana inace?
<ptlo> zapravo ono sto me cudi je da sam ga ja nonstop reloadao jer sam slagao 5-6 stvari gore, igrao se sa cachingom, itd, i ovaj niti jednom nije nasao za potrebu actually se restartati
<ivoks> super je osjecaj kada znas da ti je rjesenje prezivjelo 5 paralelnih testova koji traju 24h
<ivoks> restart ide samo kada se mijenja binary
<ivoks> isto kao i sa apachem
<ptlo> i to, nije imao security fixova u zadnjih 47 dana :)
<ptlo> ugl opcenito sam bas hepi sa nginxom
<PsyTrance> koristi li tko eggdrop?
<ptlo> malo sam se pomucio sa php / clean urlovima
<ivoks> sto manji kod, to manji potencijalni bugovi
<ptlo> ali otkad sam presao na php-fpm odlicno stvar radi
<ivoks> ja ga koristim kao proxy za ssl :)
<ptlo> php-cgi + fcgi me malo zezao, znao se php zblokati
<ptlo> dosta ljudi ga koristi kao proxy
<ivoks> varnish http, ngix https
<PsyTrance> imam cudan problem koji pocinje lagano nervirati :)
<ptlo> evo ja ga koristim kao bas server (doduse bilo kakve dinamicne stvari su upstream fastcgi, wsgi ili http :)
<PsyTrance> bot kao da mi je na ignore listi, ali slusa moje naredbe..
<PsyTrance> recimo, ako zelim postaviti password preko msg, napravit ce to
<PsyTrance> ali mi ne posalje nikakav notice.. ista stvar je sa greet message on join
<PsyTrance> a kad se spojim s nekim bla nickom, sve normalno sljaka..
<PsyTrance> s drugog klijenta
<PsyTrance> imate ideju gdje bi mogo biti zajeb?
<PsyTrance> super ste :)
<jelly-home> ...
<budz0r> ptlo: rekoh ti da je duplicity bas zgodan za bckp
<ptlo> budz0r, pa zato sam ga i isao pogledati :)
<ptlo> thx
<budz0r> ptlo: np
<Mmike> ptlo, munin je simple-as: apt-get install munin
<ptlo> Mmike, umm
<ptlo> Mmike, ne
<ptlo> Mmike, nakon toga ti sere svakih 5 minuta u cronu da nema kaj za radit
<ptlo> dok mu ne podesis sto da gleda :)
<ptlo> trenutno je as simple as: apt-get install munin; vim /etc/cron.d/munin i disablean cron da me ne gnjavi dok ga ne poslozim
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> apt-get install munin
<Mmike> to ce ti staviti bar memory/cpu/vmstat i slicne grafove
<Mmike> nemas stso podesavati
<ptlo> FATAL] There is nothing to do here, since there are no nodes with any plugins.  Please refer to http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/FAQ_no_graphs at /usr/share/munin/munin-html line 38
<ptlo> nece
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Mmike> instalirao si munin, on ti je automacki povukao i munin-node?
<ptlo> da, doduse moguce da sam samo munin-server stavio
<ptlo> :)
<ptlo> bas da provjerim
<Mmike> ja nemam munin-server :)
<Mmike> munin samo
<Mmike> i jost stavis munin-plugins-extra
<Mmike> al' neznam dal' tamo imas sto mudroga
<ptlo> noup, munin mi nije instalirao munin-node
<Mmike> ja ga koristim za haproxy
<ptlo> sad instaliravam rucno munin-node
<Mmike> rekao bih da imas potrgano nesto :)
<ptlo> ubuntu 10.10
<ptlo> slazem se da je potrgan :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja curi neki dan instalirao 10.10
<Mmike> i apt-get munin joj je povukao i munin-node
<ptlo> curi si instalirao munina?
<ptlo> cudan si ti neki lik
<ptlo> to na laptop?
<ptlo> eto, munin-node je u Recommmends on munina, ali apt-get install munin nije instalirao munin-node
<ptlo> mozda nam ivoks pojasni jel to normalno za apt-get u ubuntuu ili nije
<ptlo> ja sam se vec pogubio u recomments, requires, suggests i makesyourlifeharder
<ptlo> *recommends
<ptlo> eto, instalirano ovo, sad cemo vidjeti za 10tak minuta sta ce bit
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin
<Mmike> dva su stroja tamo :)
<Mmike> inace, ptlo, si vidio piwik?
<Mmike>   95  apt-get install munin
<Mmike>    96  cd /etc/munin/plugin
<Mmike>    97  cd /etc/munin/plugins
<ptlo> jesam vidio piwik
<Mmike> eto, tako je to islo na tihaninom stroju
<ptlo> i ne moze se  usporediti sa google analytics
<ptlo> kojeg koristim
<Mmike> nisam munin-node instaliravao
<ptlo> tako da sam maknuo piwik
<Mmike> ptlo, jel? placas analytics, ili besple verzija?
<ptlo> bespl
<ptlo> cist dost za mene
<Mmike> sto google ima a ovaj nema?
<Mmike> ptlo, naravno, ocekujem da mi das da bacim oko na grafice :)
<ptlo> pa....svasta nes
<ptlo> gledao sam zadnji put piwik pred godinu dana
<ptlo> svakako vise mozes splitati i gledati segmente posjeta, itd
<ptlo> znam da nesto sto inace svaki put gledam na GA na piwiku nisam uopce nasao
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/piwik
<Mmike> hajd baci oko
<Mmike> ovo je relativno svjez piwik
<ivoks> kad je tekma danas?
<ptlo> Mmike, gah, srusio se
<ptlo> Mmike, ah, up je
<ptlo> Mmike, evo za pocetak nema funnel analizu
<ivoks> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ptlo> dalje, ne vidim kako mu ja mogu reci date range, sigurno se negdje moze ali meni daje samo jedan datum da odaberem
<ivoks> nekom slovaku Audi trubi vec 3 sata
<ivoks> upalio mu se alaram
<ivoks> sign in
<ptlo> Mmike, map overlay ima samo po zemljama, ne i gradovima (ili us stateovima)
<ivoks> cuj ovog :)
<ivoks> map overlay ima full screen
<ivoks> googleov nema
<ivoks> to je killer feature :)
<ivoks> map overlay se moze exportat u bitmapu
<ivoks> to nisam vidio na googleu
<ptlo> dodatna stvar je da piwik moram instaliravati na server na kojem ionako imam nakrcano sve i svasta (+ nemam na svima mysql/postgresql bazu ili cak php)
<ptlo> dalje, sporiji mi je (njegov onaj JS analytics kod) od googleta
<ptlo> i tak, ne sjecam se sad detalja, ali znam da sam ga imao instalirano i nikad ne pogledao od kad sam ga instalirao
<ivoks> netocno
<ptlo> a GA gledam svaki dan
<ivoks> kao i GA, ima API
<ivoks> nije da ga koristim... to su moja zapazanja u zadnje 2-3 minute
<ptlo> gle
<ptlo> mogu ja ako imam puno vremena napravit kaj god hocu
<ptlo> mogu ja integrirat api
<ptlo> mogu ja preprogramirat piwik
<ptlo> ali koji q
<ptlo> GA mi radi bolje bez da se moram zajebavat s njim :)
<Mmike> ja ne znam, zato pitam
<ptlo> + besplatan je :)
<Mmike> koristim piwik na 2 sajta + ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> i cini mi se jako ok
<ptlo> pa je, nije da nije
<Mmike> al nisam nikad GA koristio
<ivoks> ma slazem se... zato i imam andorid telefon
<ptlo> samo mi ne nudi nikakvu prednost nad GA
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> plus, 90% sajtova sa GA ima delay kad mora doci do GA sadrzaja
<Mmike> mudri sajtovi imaju to u footerima negdje
<Mmike> ne-mudri u headerima
<ptlo> svi sajtovi imaju to u footerima
<Mmike> a piwik, kako je na istom stroju, radi trenutno
<ptlo> jer ti google analytics kaze "kopiraj ovaj kod odmah ispred closing </html> taga"
<ptlo> a piwik ne radi trenutno
<ptlo> osim ako kombiniras php piwik sa php app
<Mmike> e?
<ptlo> ako imas python app pa jos dizes php za svaki call
<Mmike> php piwik?
<ptlo> onda masina radi 2x vise
<Mmike> a
<ptlo> aha
<Mmike> makes sense :)
<Mmike> al' cek
<ptlo> sta mislis sta taj piwikov JS zove :)
<Mmike> ma ne, sv5
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja imam PHP svukud pa nisam skuzio :)
<ivoks> SUTI! MOJ TATA JE JACI!
<Mmike> ivoks: znamo
<ptlo> da, zasto se svaka rasprava ovdje mora svest na pissing contest
<Mmike> ptlo nego
<ptlo> ciji auto trosi manje
<ptlo> koja je baza bolja
<ptlo> sta za backup
<ptlo> sta za GA
<ptlo> pa jebemu
<Mmike> php-fm
<Mmike> sto je to?
<ptlo> php-fmp ti je fastcgi podrska za php, koja je prije bila set patcheva a od nedavno (?) je u php mainlineu
<ptlo> recimo na 10.10 sam ja samo apt-get php-fpm i to je to
<ptlo> prije toga je kombinacija bila koristiti php-cgi sa fcgi wrapperom od lighttpda
<Mmike> i kako to radi?
<ptlo> sto radi , ali ja sam imao neke probleme s tim (a po casual googlanju nisam jedini)
<ptlo> pa, so far super
<Mmike> a, ngnix koristis sa PHPom kako?
<ptlo> fastcgi
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> a python?
<Mmike> ngnix + python?
<ptlo> http proxying posto su mi ova dva servisa u tornadu, koji prica http natively
<Mmike> kuzim
<ptlo> eae, moram sad nac kak da dodjem do tih muninovih grafova
<ptlo> slozit' neke aliase u nginxu
<ptlo> jer ovaj dodje samo sa apache boilerplateom :)
<Mmike> ee
<Mmike> kaj? :)
<ivoks> ptlo: kaj tebe muci? :)
<ivoks> kakav pissing contest?
<Mmike> ivoks: ti fakat imas los internet :)
<Mmike> ptlo: ne kontam....
<ivoks> ma nemam
<Mmike> ovo za boilerplate?
<ivoks> nego radim, ne zajebajem se okolo
<ptlo> Mmike, aha, kako pristupas muninu?
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin
<ptlo> um
<Mmike> il' ne kuzim pitanje :)
<ivoks> pa ne radi to bas :)
<ptlo> kako si rekao web serveru da ti je na /munin munin?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> apt-get install je to odradio
<ptlo> hahah :)
<ptlo> ok
<ivoks> s muninom dodje apache conf
<ptlo> apt-get install je postavio apache conf sa boilerplateom za alias
<ptlo> ja koristim nginx, pa moram taj dio rucno sloziti
<ptlo> sto sam rekao 10tak linija prije
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sad kuzim :)
<ptlo> e :)
<ivoks> mislim da je obican alias
<Mmike> pa, nisi bas, al' ok, falilo mi je malcice informacija :)
<ptlo> ivoks, pa je, samo bi ja mozda ipak prije stavio bar nekakvi auth
<Mmike> je, samo je po defaultu zasarafljen da pusta samo s localhosta
<ivoks> ptlo: ja stavim i auth i na ssl
<Mmike> ja sam to maknuo
<ptlo> ivoks, pa je vise od jedne linije, pa cu to navecer :)
<ptlo> posto sad radim (srsly; my code's compiling)
<ivoks> issssssss
<Mmike> index-recreation :)
<ivoks> ovaj slovak
<ivoks> i njeov crveni audi
<ivoks> bacit cu mu stolicu na auto
<ivoks> od 7 ujutro tuli
<Mmike> ivoks, 92
<ivoks> koliko taj ima snage u akumulatoru?!
<Mmike> tipicni hrvat :)
<Mmike> jabmra, a nebi nista napravio :)
<ivoks> Mmike: 92 ; birali ste broj koji se ne koristi
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> strasno :)
<Mmike> tebi cak nedaju da nista napravis :)
<ivoks> ne ozbiljno
<ivoks> policija nije vise na 92
<ivoks> 192
<ivoks> Do 31. listopada 2011. godine predviđeno je prijelazno razdoblje do kada će se policiju moći nazvati i na stari pozivni broj 92. Nakon toga na broju 92 glasovna poruka pozivatelje će uputiti na poziv broja 192. 
<ivoks> ne kuzim zasto ce onda glasovna poruka upucivati na drugi broj
<ivoks> zasto jednostavno ne kaze 'broj se ne koristi'
<Mmike> kaj?
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ptlo> pa ako si u panici i zoves policiju, ako ti samo kaze "broj se ne koristi", nije ti bas od koristi :)
<ivoks> gledam kroz prozor i deda ispred ducana
<ivoks> na ex
<ivoks> popio sve
<ivoks> i bacio u kantu bocicu
<Mmike> 0192 - javi se policija
<ptlo> drugo, ne znam otkud im broj 192, posto je 112 standard za takve stvari
<ivoks> naravno, pricam o jogurtu
<ivoks> 112 je nesto drugo
<ivoks> i 112 postoji
<ptlo> 112 je unificirani emergency broj
<ptlo> koji bi te trebao routati svemu, ovisno o tome sta ti je
<ivoks> 192 je zasto sto sa 9* pocinju mobilni brojevi
<ivoks> pa no, to postoji
<ivoks> 192 je direktan poziv policiji
<ptlo> pa 112 i trazis policiju, trebao bi moci dobiti policiju
<ptlo> aha
<ptlo> hajd, dobro da sa 1 ne pocinju nikakvi brojevi
<ptlo> (recimo zagrebacki)
<ptlo> moja majka ima broj telefona u kojem su 2 znamenke swapane sa lokalnim brojem policije u jaski
<ivoks> jebiga :)
<ptlo> pa je znaju u 3 ujutro nazvati da je neko sranje negdje
<ivoks> mene stalno zovu na mobitel; gospodin Hecimovic?
<ivoks> lik ima 091/ 44 44 499
<ivoks> a ja umjesto jedne cetvorke imam 1
 * Mmike ne zeli reci svoj mobitel, tako me rijetko zovu :)
<ivoks> da cujem, tko je tu iz caraneta? :)
<Mmike> e?
 * Mmike ide instalirat neki OS u linode VPS host
<Mmike> jel' prvo kreiram disk-image ili deployam distribution?
<ptlo> Mmike, postojeci host ili ces novi uzeti?
<ptlo> Mmike, kod uzimanja novog te pita sta zelis staviti gore
<Mmike> novi host
<Mmike> al' je klijent to zakupio
<Mmike> krenuo
<Mmike> pa odustao
<Mmike> pa sad ja odo dalje
<ptlo> pa cek
<ptlo> jel vec kreiran il nije
<ptlo> to te pitam :)
<Mmike> nije :)
<ivoks> kakav image?
<ivoks> odaberes OS i kliknes buy
<ptlo> da, tak nekak
<ptlo> nemrem sad provjeriti osim da jos nesto kupim :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> imam gore 'dashboards'
<Mmike> di imam " Rebuild | Deploy linux distr | Create new config profile "
<Mmike> i ispod toga 'disk images'
<Mmike> al' sam sad procitao malo dokumentacije, pa vele da moram 'rebuild'
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-syVw7Ojq0
<ivoks> hahahahahaha
<ptlo> Mmike, dakle, imas postojeci :)
<Mmike> ptlo, nemam, sad sam ga napravio
<Mmike> ha
<ptlo> pa imas ako imas rebuiold
<ptlo> rebuild ti je kad vec imas host
<Mmike> pa imam host, da
<ptlo> (to sto je mozda prazan ne mora nista znacit)
<Mmike> al' nemam nist au njemu :)
<ptlo> umm
<ptlo> "imas disk?"
<ptlo> "nemam"
<ptlo> "nemas disk?"
<ptlo> "imam, al je prazan"
<Mmike> btw, trikoder, ti likovi stalno trazse PHP programera, a nikako da ga nadju :) frend bio na razgovoru tamo i nakon 3 dana odustao i rekao im da ne trazi posao vise :)
<Mmike> ptlo, :P
<ptlo> Mmike, stalno traze php programera jer ih zaposljavaju masu
<ptlo> mislim da su tipa 10 novih ljudi u godinu dana zaposlili
<Mmike> neznam, velim, ovaj je bio jako nezadovoljan
<ptlo> frend tamo radi u odjelu koji trazi programere masovno, njegov odjel je narastao sa 1 na 5 :)
<Mmike> male place, veli
<ptlo> aha
<ptlo> oni ti imaju politiku da su svi pocetnici kad dodju
<ptlo> nema veze kolko iskustva
<ptlo> znam apr ljudi kojima se to nije svidjelo pa su odustali
<Mmike> pa to ima smisla
<Mmike> pocetnik si, kak da netko zna koliko znas
<ptlo> well, pocetnici -> male place
<Mmike> al' ono, pocetnik nemres bit 6 mjeseci :)
<Mmike> ili 3 mjeseca
<Mmike> netko u 5 dana pokaze da zna
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> bootao mi se linode :)
<Mmike> Warning: Permanently added '178.79.145.16' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Mmike> root@178.79.145.16's password: 
<Mmike> Permission denied, please try again.
<Mmike> root@178.79.145.16's password: 
<Mmike> ovo samo ja mogu
<Mmike> i nitko vise
<ptlo> kak nemres u 3 mjeseca bit pocetnik?
<ptlo> nema sanse da u 5 dana pokazes kakav si
<ptlo> da sto znas (ali i to slabo dok se ne upoznas sa sustavom i sve)
<Mmike> mozes pokazati koliko znas
<ptlo> ali nakon 2-3 tjedna ili mjesec dana se i vidi kakav si inace u komunikaciji s drugima, jel si konstatno ok ili si se potrudio tih 5 dana a poslije BMK
<Mmike> nemosh pokazati kakav odnos prema poslu imas
<ptlo> well, u 5 dana mozes bit na probnom roku
<Mmike> ali ako traze iskusnog php programera, u 5 dana znaju dal' ga imaju ili ne
<ptlo> ali si jos uvijek pocetnik bar 3 mjeseca, to je moje misljenje
<Mmike> ok, 10 dana
<Mmike> imam 4 procesora u linodeu?
<ptlo> osim toga uzmi u obzir da ce prvih mjesec minimalno bit privikavanje na sve pa ionako nisi previse koristan firmi u tom razdovblju
<ptlo> well, pokaze ti sve underlying procesore
<ptlo> nije da ih dobijes sve 100% :)
<ptlo> bar mislim
<ptlo> ugl. mislim da to sa 3 mjeseca pocetnistva ima smisla
<ptlo> ali shvacam da neki ljudi ne bi pristali na to
<ptlo> ja recimo ne bi
<ptlo> :)
<Mmike> pitanjce: ako rebootam masinu, samo sam ju rebootao, nisam nista izgubio,r ight?
<ptlo> pa
<ptlo> izgubio si sve u ramu
<ptlo> i /tmp-u
<ptlo> imas i web konzolu mozes gledati boot proceduru ako zelis :)
<ptlo> ali da, taj reboot gumb je obican reboot stroja
<ptlo> ne clean reinstall
<ptlo> ako to pitas
<ptlo> ima i grafove neke
<Mmike> ok
<ptlo> io, mem, cpu, net
<Mmike> vidim, da
<Mmike> guba
<Mmike> cini se da stroj radi ultrabrzo
<ptlo> koju instancu si uzeo tj koju imas?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> 1024?
<Mmike> to mislis?
<Mmike> ili ubuntu10.04?
<Neuromanc> nda
<ptlo> 1024 to sam mislio, da
<ptlo> ja sam si sad upravo ovih dana prebacivao sve sa jedne 1025 na drugu 512 (zato i slazem ove nove backupove i monitoring itd usput), jer sam skuzio da sasvim ok radi
<ptlo> tj da mi je dovoljna za moje potrebe
<ptlo> ali recimo nikad se ne bih usudio staviti gore apache + php + mysql kombinaciju u standardnoj postavi
<ivoks> ovisi sto imas
<ivoks> meni clamav guta najvise rama
<ptlo> postfix mi je gore
<ivoks> poslije njega amavis
<ptlo> s tim da sam maknuo postgrey, u praksi mi ipak ne treba
<ptlo> antivirusne ne trebam
<ivoks> clamav i amavis gutaju vise nego sve ostalo zajedno
<ptlo> (radi se o masini za mene, nije da odrzavam neciji sustav)
<ivoks> a meni je ovo svojevrsni hosting
<ivoks> slucajno tako ispalo
<Mmike> ja cu gore imati apache+php+pg
<Mmike> za pocetak
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjeti kako ce se to nositi
<Mmike> mislm, liku treba dedicated server, samo to jos ne kuzi
<Mmike> a ja mu ne mogu to objasniti, pa reko, ajd
<ptlo> any special reasonz asto apache?
<ptlo> mislim, apache moze sve i svasta, svakako je ekstenzibilniji od nginxa ili neceg drugog
<ptlo> ali u 90% slucajeva vidim da to ljudi koriste za mod_php i mod_rewrite i eventualno aliase i serv. statickih fajlova
<ptlo> a ne trimmaju ga i onda to trosi ko lada
<Mmike> ptlo, nemam pojma, default mi je
<ptlo> + multiple workeri + php + persistent konekcije na bazu su odlican recept za "Cannot connect to database" greske 
<ptlo> ne kazem da nije apache dobar, samo da je dfl. konfiguracija cesto neoptimalna za neki "php web app / cms / blog" setup
<Mmike> lako maknem/promijenim ako/kad dodje do potrebe
<Mmike> ma, to jasno :)
<ptlo> pogotovo na slabijoj masini, posto se ovaj zaforka i izforka
<ptlo> ok, ovo je ironicno: htio sam te pointati na http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/19/running-apache-on-a-memory-constrained-vps/
<ptlo> ali je down :)
<ptlo> hm, temp glitch, nije down: http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/19/running-apache-on-a-memory-constrained-vps/
<ivoks> pa kao i svaki drugi apache
<Mmike> ae :)
<ivoks> izracunas koliko imas rama
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> vidis koliko imas rama
<ivoks> izracunas koliko jedan apache proces uzme RAM-a
<Mmike> daklem, meni ovaj linode pise 250 MB/sec po disku
<Mmike> ok, 100 mb/sec :)
<ptlo> Mmike, ko zna koliki je cache i raid iza toga ionako
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> rewrite je 30-50 mb/sec
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> opce se ne cini lose
<Mmike> moram se tusnut
<Mmike> brb
<ptlo> ivoks, nije samo do rama nego i do napadanja na bazu - tipican primjer, imas dovoljno rama za 10 procesora, ali mysql ti prima samo 5 konekcija :)
<ptlo> s/procesora/procesa/
<ptlo> nego ljudi sa cime testirate (ako sa icime) performanse web aplikacije? ja sam malo gledao ab, httperf i siege, ali nisam ulazio u detalje
<Mmike> za sada samo ab
<Mmike> ima li smisla da se prebacim na ext4?
<Mmike> ptlo, osh da ti odradim testiranje? :)
<ptlo> ako zelis :P
<Mmike> ok, trebam pismeno (mailano) da smijem, trebam pristup serveru, trebam grafice, i trebam neka peciva! :)
<ptlo> aha, ti mislios kao da "odradis"
<ptlo> ne treba :)
<ptlo> ja mislio da hoces nategnut ab pa vidjet sta kaze
<Mmike> :) ma, ono sve je bilo da zakamufliram peciva :)
<Mmike> mogu potegnut ab ako zelis
<ptlo> peciva uvijek :)
<ptlo> ma ne trebas, ali ako zelis slobodno (gadjaj http://senko.net/)
<ptlo> sa siegeom smo frend i ja izmjerili nekih 130 reqs/s
<ptlo> (na wordpress blog)
<Mmike> ptlo, linode IP mi je uvijek isti, dok god ne napravim - sto?
<ptlo> Mmike, hm ... dok ne rebuildas masinu? a mozda i tad ostaje isti, mozda je moras bas obrisati
<ptlo> meni se nije nit jednom promjenio, ali nije da sam radio svakojake gluposti
<ptlo> inace linode ti ima jako dobar library/support wiki sa gomiletinom dokumentacije
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> malo sam lije
<ptlo> od kako neke servere staviti gore do bas docs
<Mmike> n
<Mmike> :)
<ptlo> :)
<ivoks> ab je los
<Mmike> pa cu to veceras sve
<Mmike> ivoks, ae, ovisi sto ti treba
<Mmike> ok je za pocetak
<ivoks> pa ab nikad ne mjeri nista realno
<Mmike> e, a backupe, jel' koristite linodovo backup rjesenje, ili ne?
<ivoks> siege je ok
<Mmike> ivoks, izgenerira prilican load na serveru pa ti pokaze stosta
<ivoks> ja ga koristim
<Mmike> a jednostavan je
<ivoks> taj te load moze zavarati
<Mmike> ovo sto izmjeri, da, manje relevantno
<ptlo> Mmike, ja sam koristio dosad linodovo backup rjesenje za oba 
<ptlo> (2 od 2 linodea)
<ptlo> i fakat je ok
<Mmike> ptlo, to se extra placa nesto?
<ptlo> stavis dnevni, tjedni, 
<ptlo> to se placa $10
<ptlo> zato ga necu vise koristit'
<Mmike> ja cu onaj tarlib  ili kako vec upogoniti
<ptlo> duplicity + S3 ce me negdje $1 kostati mjesecno
<Mmike> ono mi se cini jako ok
<Mmike> ooo
<ptlo> tarsnap?
<Mmike> tarsnap, da
<Mmike> al 'ovo sto si rekao sad
<Mmike> mi je
<ptlo> da, ja sam isto gledao tarsnap
<Mmike> onak
<ptlo> ali sam vec s3 customer
<Mmike> super? :)
<Mmike> aha
<ptlo> a duplicity ima s3 support + gpga stvari
<ptlo> pa mi je to ono, trivijalno
<ptlo> da nisam vec na s3u vjerojatno bih uzeo tarsnap
<ptlo> s druge strane, da nisam na s3u vjerojatno bi signupao jer sad dijele free gigabajte mjesecno
<ptlo> ali samo za nove korisnike
<ivoks> Mmike: http://blog.init.hr/?p=9
<Mmike> ivoks: hm
<Mmike> ivoks, moram priznati da mi malo smrdi to
<Mmike> na prvu
<Mmike> al' budem se  bas poigrao
<Mmike> curu mi pokocilo
<Mmike> jel' netko tu ima problema s isijasom morti/
<ivoks> pogledaj i http://blog.init.hr/?p=28
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja imao
<SilverSpace> doljni dio leda
<Mmike> jel' ima linode 64bitne distribucije?
<SilverSpace> tako da mi je i nogu kocilo
<Mmike> ivoks, skimnuo, thnx, budem se posvetio tome veceras
<SilverSpace> na snimanju se vidjelo da je disk 6mm pomaknut
<Mmike> al' znam da ovi, di radim, koriste lighthttpd umjesto apacheta za staticni content jer je masu brzi
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  i kak' si rijesio?
<Mmike> cura mi je u komi
<SilverSpace> ja bio mjesec dana u komi
<SilverSpace> dok mi nije dosao od frenda kolega sa posla i rijesio stvar
<SilverSpace> drugo jutro sam mogao hodati
<Mmike> ovaj linode je fakat super
<SilverSpace> nikakve inekcije mi nisu pomogle 
<SilverSpace> cak su rekli da cu morat na operaciju
<Mmike> i kak' si rijesio to?
<Mmike> kaj je napravio?
<SilverSpace> namjestio disk
<Mmike> jel' mosh preporucit tog lika?
<SilverSpace> i reko da moram vjezbat
<Mmike> ivoks, / ptlo, koja je razlika izmedju 'rebuild' i 'deploy'?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mogu ti dati broj
<SilverSpace> i mojem frendu je pomogo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ajd, bio bih zahvalan
<Mmike> tj, cura bi bila zahvalna :)
<SilverSpace> inace je iz jaske 
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> ovaj gilete fusion je koma
<ivoks> gillette
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> gillette.com
<ivoks> srbija je u zapadnoj, a slovenija u istocnoj europi :)
<dru||d> nece vlc iso pokrenuti :(
<dru||d> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdnav/+bug/570716
<civija> ivoks: ma kakav fusion, probaj DE brijace i ubrzo ces zaboravit na mach3-ove, fusione i sl. :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.headblade.com.hr/
<SilverSpace> http://i55.tinypic.com/2dm5hkm.jpg
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> brine me potrosnja SSDa... ako se uzmu uber modeli
<dodobas> 5W je puno
<hbogner> dodobas, koja je ono bila naredba za potrosnju powtop ili kako
<sale> hbogner: powertop
<dodobas> hbogner: ali samo na bateriji
<hbogner> dodobas, pa tu je i bitno
<chaky> danas je dyndns imao problema s azuriranjem svojih dns servera sa ostalima
<dodobas> hehe http://imgur.com/a/nFzgS
<dodobas> windows admin
<sale> lol :-)
<dodobas> can you make me a 'putty' account ? :D
<sale> prejako :-)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Neuromanc> fu qashqai
 * Mmike je doma
<dodobas> Mmike: pa gdje bijase...
<Mmike> pa po doktorima s curom
<Mmike> ubio ju isijas
<dodobas> promjeni madrac na krevet... pobogu
<SilverSpace> da madrac je jako vazan
<Mmike> ptlo
<Mmike> de je sad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je doktor reko
<SilverSpace> vjerovatno inekcije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a da, kao, ak bude jace bolilo da ode na hitnu i inekcije
<Mmike> slikali joj kicmu
<Mmike> i to
<Mmike> bili kod frenda fizioterapeuta
<Mmike> idemo i sutra
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> ma sranje
<Mmike> cim ju prodje to idemo rolat
<Mmike> i biciklirat
<Mmike> stalno
<Mmike> jeboga, 30+ godina, oce to
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno sad ima upalu
<SilverSpace> i mora mirovati
<Mmike> ptlo,  :)
<Mmike> ptlo, onaj text editor
<Mmike> sto si poslao
<ptlo> Mmike, zasto mislis da bih bio na ircu cijelo vrijeme? :)
<Mmike> pa ono, neznam :)
<Mmike> irc je to, gad demit :)
<ptlo> senko.rasic@gmail.com na gtalku ako me trebas sta
<ptlo> na tom sam cijelo vrijeme
<ptlo> irc - not so much
<Mmike> eeeeeeee
<Mmike> pa to :)
<Mmike> cekdatedodam :)
<dodobas> ajmo svi sad dodat ptloa :D
<ptlo> dodobas, moja "block & report for spam" tipka samo ceka :)
<ptlo> za spamere naravno, ne za dobre ljude iz udruge
<dodobas> da isprobamo
<ptlo> koji nek me slobodno dodaju
<Mmike> etosamtedodo :)
<dodobas> ali ja nisam vise ubuntisa...
<Mmike> sad ti mene dodaj isto :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ma jesi, u krvi ti je to :)
<ptlo> ahahaha koji message imas :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a koji je tvoj ? :D
<ptlo> dodobas, lud :)
<ptlo> dodobas, ko te ne bi takvog dodao :)
<Mmike> mmajk@jabber.org
<ptlo> uff jabber.org .... 
<ptlo> kolko ti to stabilno radi?
<Mmike> pa ok
<dodobas> :D jako :D
<Mmike> 95% vremena
<ptlo> ja isto imam jabber.org ali svako malo cackaju po serveru
<ptlo> odustao sam od koristenja bas
<Mmike> da, zna se desiti da ne radi  :)
<ptlo> nego, ako pitas sta za editor - pitaj sad
<ptlo> jerbo odlazim za 5min
<Mmike> a i ja cu se vjerojatno na gmail prebaciit
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> jel' to open source?
<Mmike> i di je source?
<ptlo> ne, nije, placa se $59
<ptlo> softver, kupis
<Mmike> a
<ptlo> dobis 1y support/upgradeove
<Mmike> kupio, zadovoljan?
<ptlo> nisam jos, tek sam na 15min pogledao
<ptlo> ali izgleda da cu kupiti
<ptlo> odusevljen sam ovim sto sam vidio
<dodobas> wingware?
<ptlo> s tim da je to alpha verzija od dvojke
<ptlo> ne, sublime text 2
<ptlo> mislio sam uzet wing, da
<ptlo> koji kosta 3x vise, nota bene
<ptlo> ali tako mi je ovaj sjeo dobro
<ptlo> da iako nema pametan completion pythona (sto wing radi odlicno) mi se cini boljim
<ptlo> pod pametan mislim na akoj anapravim mujo.py sa Mujo klasom, da mi completea u haso.py tog Muju
<ptlo> ali mislim da ce imati python plugin api pa ce vjerojatno netko i to dodati, nije tolko komplicirano
<ptlo> ugl. jos nisam dao novce
<Mmike> meni eclipsa to radi skroz ok
<ptlo> probat cu jos par dana
<ptlo> ali je odlican, odlican
<Mmike> iako mi foetus kaze da je eric jos bolji
<ptlo> eclipsu, aptanu i pydev ne diram nit stapom
<ptlo> a kamoli loaptopom s manje od 64gb memorije i bez ssd raid polja
<dodobas> e.. SSD... kazu trosi puno struje
<ptlo> bloat, bloat, preveliki
<ptlo> dodobas, hahaha :)
<Mmike> ptlo, pa, e
<Mmike> al'
<ptlo> dodobas, cujem da i tipkovnica puno trosi
<dodobas> bar ovi ultra 'DESKTOP' 
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja zadobvoljan :)
<ptlo> jako puno interruptova napravi :)
<ptlo> wakeupa ti cpu na svaku tipku :)
<dodobas> pa sto ne ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ti mene neces dodat kao kontakt na jabber... pa naljutit ću se
<Mmike> wo-ha!
<Mmike> sam' da znas, dodao sam te u ubuntu-hr grupu :)
<dodobas> dakle... teorija.. vise memorije trosi vise struje + jos ultra napredan kontroler
<dodobas> Mmike: a dobro... imas valjda toliko slobode :P
<dodobas> gledao specifikacije.. 5W se cini puno
<dodobas> za tzv 'active' state
<ptlo> komparativno, koliko zaspinani disk trosi?
<dodobas> nisam nasao... :)
<Mmike> 6-9W
<ptlo> hm ... 
<Mmike> brijem
<Mmike> mozda serem
<Mmike> sam sec :)
<ptlo> nekako mi je nestvarno da solid state trosi samo 1W manje od neceg sto ima pokretne dijelove i motor koji se jaaako brzo okrece
<ptlo> doduse vjerojatno ih nitko niti ne optimira za potrosnju vec samo za brzinu
<ptlo> ali ipak
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> oko 6-10W
<Mmike> i oko 20-30W da se zaspinaju
<dodobas> http://is.gd/0daOV7
<dodobas> 1.5W spined up disk
<Mmike> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-hdd-battery,1955.html
<dodobas> dakle to je iz 2008
<Mmike> jel' tko koristi voice kakav osim skypea?
<dodobas> u principu mi se ne isplati uzimati SSD ako zelim duze trajanje baterije
<dodobas> ali performase su ... OOTW
<dodobas> Mmike: ja danas probao nesto preko jabbera... pa nije bas islo
<Mmike> dodobas, jeps
<Mmike> dodobas, ja imam SSD de mi je sistem
<Mmike> doma
<Mmike> i to je 
<Mmike> milinica :)
<dodobas> kaze hdparm za ovaj disk... 105mb/s
<dodobas> Hitachi Travelstar 7K500
<Mmike> hdparm izmislja brojeve
<Mmike> uzmi bonnie za sekvencijalni test
<Mmike> uzmi fio za megaturbotest
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> onaj 'battery use' na androidu bas i nema smisla
<Mmike> right?
<ptlo> nema
<ptlo> sad sam jos malo surfao o ovom battery life + ssd ... na anandtechovim forumima se slazu sa tomshardvareom . .. 
<ptlo> apparently nije da su losiji, nego su i disk i oni manja potrosnja nego ostatak laptopa
<ptlo> tj puno manja potrosnja
<ptlo> ah well
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> ja sam mislio da onaj ivoksov megalaptop tako dobro baterijski radi bas zato jer ima SSD
<SilverSpace> natty dobio 2.6.38
<jelly-hme> .38 vec izasao??
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: da na natty
<SilverSpace> 2.6.38-1-generic
<jelly-hme> ah.  To nije 2.6.38.
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: nego sto je nego 38
<jelly-hme> s obzirom da 2.6.38 jos ne postoji, samo ubuntuovci znaju sto je.
<dodobas> lol 
<jelly-hme> ok, ubuntuovci, i tkogod odluci pogledati u changelog
<SilverSpace> mozda je ferrari http://is.gd/t75V2z
<Rukeuvis> Halo, ima li koga?
<Rukeuvis> Mozete li mi malo objasniti ubuntu, je li na njega moguce svejedno instalirati windows programe
<dodobas> samo ako windows programi imaju verziju koja se moze instalirati na ubuntu
<Rukeuvis> dodobas, mislio sam da postoji emulator ili nešto slično
<jelly-hme> Rukeuvis: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<Rukeuvis> Dakle moguće je :-), nisam probao, pa me interesira zbog ukućana, ne znam kako bi se generacija +50 mogla uklopiti u ubuntu
<jelly-hme> ovisi sto trebaju pokretati i koliko ti se vremena da uloziti poducavajuci ih razlikama
<Rukeuvis> stvarno malo znam, ucinilo mi se da je potrebno utrositi dosta energije samo instalirati printer ili je to mozda slozenija verzija linux sucelja - zato mi se cini emulator dobra stvar, ali citam na stranici koju si mi poslao da to nije puna verzija tog emulatora. E sada da mi se dogodi da ne sto ne mogu moji ukucani pokrenuti, strpali bi me u top
<jelly-hme> za dosta stvari treba potrositi vise vremena; za neke ne; za dosta softvera postoje pristojne zamjene, koje nisu identicne po izgledu ili funkcionalnosti, ali su dovoljno dobre
<Rukeuvis> privlaci me ta brzina i stabilnost kod ubuntua, mozda da krenem preko live cd-a
<jelly-hme> Wine odn. Crossover Office ne podrzavaju sav Windows softver.  Zato sam te poslao na crossover site, jer tamo eksplicitno pise sto je dobro podrzano
<Rukeuvis> Ok, hvala. Dakle Live cd je moguc
<SilverSpace> printer? za instalaciju kod velike vecine ne treba nista upiknes u usb i za 10sec printas
<Rukeuvis> ne mogu se sjetiti koji je to bio linux za printer.... svakako bih volio probati ubuntu... koje su mu jos prednosti?
<jelly-hme> "nista ne kosta"
<Rukeuvis> da, to je dobra stvar, sto nista ne kosta...
<jelly-hme> bas sad gledam jel bi uzeo Win 7 OEM uz novo racunalo, i to je cca 1500 novaca sto nije bas malo
<jelly-hme> radije godinu dana supporta za cxoffice, i onda ih gnjaviti ako starcraft2 ne radi dobro u tome <g>
<Rukeuvis> da istina, mada gledam popis s programa koji prodrzava codeweavers i impresivan je... prakticki svaki office podrzava, sto je sjajna stvar... gledam i neke programe za programiranje podrzava osim VB 2008 express, sto je steta 
<jelly-hme> nota bene, ako pise da podrzava npr. MS Office 2007, to _ne znaci_ da podrzava MS Offics 2007 SP2 ili koji je vec zadnji
<Rukeuvis> jelly ti vec duo radis u ubuntu ili 
<jelly-hme> vec dugo koristim Linux.  Ubuntu imam samo na netbooku.
<Rukeuvis> bavis se i programiranjem ili si samo korisnik
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-29
<Mmike> linode mi kaze da sam potrosio 2% od 70GB, al' ifconfig kaze da je eth0 propustio samo 180+20 MB... nesto krivo gledam, ili?
<jelly-hme> Rukeuvis: ne bavim se programiranjem, ali me placaju za administraciju Linux sustava
<Rukeuvis> Lijepo :-) definitivno ubuntu ako bi otvarao firmu, sve besplatno :-D... krenut cu sa live cd
<Rukeuvis> ljudi pozdrav, vidimo se drugom prilikom, ubuntu se poceo skidati :-D
<drj_cro> jutro
<rukeuvis> pozdrav ljudi
<rukeuvis> ima li koga
<rukeuvis> imam problema s ubuntu live cd
<rukeuvis> ne ucitava 
<rukeuvis> izbacuje error 8000
<dodobas> uh... morati ces biti specificiniji oko tog errora 8000
<darkwood> poz
<dodobas> darkwood:  poz
<darkwood> imam pitanje, neki lamer mi prijeti, rekao je da je nasao nacin da mi obrise sajt, ja sumnjam u sql inject
<darkwood> rekao je da je provijerio rupu
<darkwood> sad mene zanima, jel postoji neki nacin da pogledam te logove
<darkwood> pa da vidim ali je bilo upada preko sql-a
<dodobas> kako poceti...
<dodobas> da ako znas sto treba traziti
<darkwood> sumnjam u sql inject
<darkwood> neznam sta bi drugo moglo biti
<dodobas> no, ako ne znas niti gdje su ti logovi, mozda odrazvanje sitea nije posao za tebe
<darkwood> ma znam ja di su logovi 
<darkwood> samo mi log ima 1.3 gb
<darkwood> pa me zanimalo dali recimo ima neki string koji da kucam u searc da mi izbaci te sql pokusaje :/
<dodobas> kad je to bio problem za alate poput awg grep itd...
<dodobas> *awk
<darkwood> xD
<darkwood> imao si pravo, nije to posao za mene
<darkwood> ali ono ucim
<darkwood> nije da je sad to neki profesionalan sajt i firma
<darkwood> tek tolko da naucim
<dodobas> a ocito neki lejmer ima neki interes kad ti prijeti...
<darkwood> ma ima kad su gore 2 velika sajta :D
<darkwood> odrzava jos 2 covjeka to
<darkwood> ali ono ,to ti je sve volonterski
<darkwood> tako da nitko nije 8 sati na serveru
<darkwood> evo, prvo da te pitam mozda ovo
<darkwood> access su mi prepuni announce.php logova
<darkwood> sto bi ignoriro
<darkwood> stavio sam ovo u httpd.conf
<darkwood> SetEnvIf Request_URI "^/announce\.php$" dontlog
<darkwood> ali mi i dalje to logira :(
<dodobas> to je kao da kazes... ja sam dolio gorivo u auto
<dodobas> pa si ti sad misli koji auto i koje gorivo i gdje
<darkwood> evo za pocetak, nebi htio da mi apache server logira announce.php i scrap.php upite
<darkwood> jer mi samo rade zbrku na serveru s logovima
<darkwood> skuzio sam :)
<darkwood> velis grep ili awk funkcija
<dodobas> to su OSNOVNI alati bilo kojeg administratora necega na linuxu
<dodobas> :)
<darkwood> moze onda ovako, koju literaturu preporucas :D
<dodobas> pa.. nema se tu sto.. awk grep sed cut uniq sort ...
<dodobas> recimo http://www.the-art-of-web.com/system/logs/ 
<dodobas> da vidis mogucnosti
<rukeuvis> ERROR 8000 mi se javlja kada se CD ucitava, i onda ide tipa nesto 4548, nekoliko redova s razlicitim brojevima. Mozda nije dobro sprzeno
<darkwood> hvala
<rukeuvis> Oprostite na kasnom odgovoru. Uglavnom, pitao sam kakav je problem sa Ubuntu Live Cd-om jer kada ga stavi na citanje, izabcuje mi error 8000 i onda u nastavku jos jedan broj tipa 4458. Kada ga pukusam otvoriti i windowsima, nece isto. Niti jedan exe ne pokrece. Mozda je ipak do sprzenosti
<rukeuvis> Mada je po slici i to uredu
<darkwood> mozda te zeza cdrom
<darkwood> znam da je meni tako bilo
<MmikeMRMA> rukeuvis, kada pokrenes CD, imas opciju da provjeris CD, mozda je CD los?
<darkwood> kad sam ga promijenio sve je radilo
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, :* za link
 * Mmike bas sav sretan slaze apacheta u linode
<Mmike> a onda ce malo istraziti, te odustati od apacheta i prebaciti se na NGNX
<Mmike>  :)
<rukeuvis> da, imam jedan CD-Rw, i sada sam izbrisao ubuntu i stavio neke druge fajlove i to normalno otvara 
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e... mazohizam je IN  :)
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<Mmike> rukeuvis, nene. 
<Mmike> rukeuvis, kad bootnes livecd, drzi SHIT ili nesto takvo, pa ti nece odmah krenuti u graficki mod nego ce ti ponuditi opcije - jedna od njih je 'check this CD' ili tako nesto, s time provjeris
<dodobas> 'provjeri CD medij' :D
<rukeuvis> Dakle treba drzati SHIFT kada ucitava i onda check this CD, mada ne kuzim zasto da ga checkira kada je već spržen, ali dobro probat cu
<SilverSpace> rukeuvis: provjeri i iso
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj je nuxeo?
<Mmike> rukeuvis, nisam siguran za SHIFT, mozda je ESC ili tako nesto....
<Mmike> checkiras ga zato jer postoji sansa da je lose sprzen
<Mmike> rukeuvis,  mozes li bootati taj stroj na koji pokusavas instalirati ubuntu sa USB sticka?
<Mmike> imas li USB stick od bar gigabajta?
<dodobas> Mmike: nemam pojma :D
<rukeuvis> Nemam USB tolike velicine zato ga przim na CD-u ovom RW
<Mmike> dodobas, enterprise content management ;)
<Mmike> "The lack of array datatypes in the stored procedures language leads to poor ACL checking performance."  - wtf?
<rukeuvis> Sada ga przim u onom Infra recorderu i prije nego li je krenuo izbacio mi obvajest Warning the DMA speed test has been skiped
<jelly-hme> rukeuvis: cd-rw mediji su grozno nepouzdani
 * jelly-hme je davno odustao od cd-rw, dvd-rw, dvd+rw
<Mmike> "And (which leads to more complex Nuxeo internals) it has gratuitous nonstandard syntax, bad datatypes conversions and lack of proper value checking."
<Mmike> osim ako nije u STRICT modu
<Mmike> dodobas, malo ga je zasro lik :) 
<rukeuvis> Da slazem se s tobom jelly-hme, nisu pouzdani 
<rukeuvis> ali trenutacno nema nista
<Mmike> "So the government of Egypt has blocked all internet access. The country can now be renamed gypt." <- lol!
<rukeuvis> Ok ljudi, idem butnuti Live CD, drzite mi palčeve :-D
<rukeuvis> mozda vam se javim s ubuntua
<rukeuvis> :-D
<Mmike> rukeuvis, s tobom smo!
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B2UbbJH_Xo
<dodobas> Mmike: kad si frustriran onda malo i pretjeras...
<Mmike> dodobas,  :)
<Mmike> dodobas, mislim, sve to stoji, manje vise, al' stoji i za postges, manje vise. FullTextIndexSearch u postgresu je dosta 'cudljiv'.
 * Mmike se nada da ce mysql umrijeti u gadnim mukama
 * jelly-hme se nada da BerkeleyDB, takodjer u vlasnistvu Oraclea, nece
<Mmike> au
<Mmike> to nisam znao
<Mmike> jelly-hme, za sto koristis(te) berkleydb?
<jelly-hme> Mmike: locate .db
<Mmike> ae :)
<jelly-hme> ili, dpkg -l libdb4\* i probaj ih obrisati sa sistema
<darkwood> dodobas
<dodobas> darkwood
<darkwood> jel postoji naredba na unixu da recimo
<darkwood> ako linija sadrzava npr scrape.php
<darkwood> da ga obrise sa log fajla ?
<jelly-hme> grep -v
<dodobas> ne zazivaj ime svemoguceg uzalud, jer ce ti inace rootat masinu
<dodobas> prvo zasto bi mijenjao orgainalni log file..
<jelly-hme> darkwood: petljanje po log datotekama nije previse pametna ideja
<dodobas> napravi kopiju pa onda brisi
<darkwood> ma jelly-hme znam
<darkwood> ali trazim mogic sql inject
<darkwood> jel netko isprobo ovo
<darkwood> http://code.google.com/p/apache-scalp/
<rukeuvis> Nista ljudi od ubuntua - dosao sam do izbornika i probao check disk i probao ga pokrenuti ali stalno javlja sljedeće: proces 285: GLiB-warning Getpwuid_R(): faild
<jelly-hme> rukeuvis: keshiraj 5kn i kupi dva DVD+R medija pa przi
<jelly-hme> tko god da ti je rekao da je Linux besplatan, lagao je
<rukeuvis> nema druge jelly-hme, ali i nece biti dvd jer imam samo CD przilicu
<jelly-hme> dobro, moze i cd-r medij
<rukeuvis> da linux ipak nije bespčatan :-D
<Mmike> rukeuvis, rekao bih da ti imas problem hardverski :)
<jelly-hme> ima rw medij, 95% sanse da je medij losh
<rukeuvis> reklo bi se da je i prblem u hardveru, mozda ce biti malo veci jer namjeravam uzeti paliucu i zatuci kučište koliko me iritira
<jelly-hme> kućište
<rukeuvis> da, kućište sa mekim :-D
<jelly-hme> zato je bilo bolje dok nitko nije koristio kvacice
<darkwood> grep -v announce.php error.log hmm, ovo radi
<darkwood> kak sad da napise to umijesto da mi prikaze? :D
<darkwood> znaci da napise u txt fajl neki
<jelly-hme> naredba > nekadrugadatoteka
<jelly-hme> darkwood: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<rukeuvis> hvala vam na podrsci, vidimo se drugom prilikom
<darkwood> ovaj grep je mocan :D
<jelly-hme> jeste jeste
<darkwood> e sad
<darkwood> sigurno mogu u istu lajnu mu rec vise toga sta da izbaci
<darkwood> grep -v announce.php file2.php error.log > file.txt
<jelly-hme> dodaj -E opciju, i pisi '(announce.php|file2.php)' kao jedan argument
<jelly-hme> dakle grep -E -v '(nesto|nesto drugo|nesto trece)' nekadatoteka
<darkwood> thx
<jelly-hme> ili mozes izbacivati jednu po jednu rijec svaku sa svojom grep naredbom
<jelly-hme> grep -v announce.php error.log | grep -v file2.php | grep -v 'nesto trece'
<jelly-hme> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/InputAndOutput#Pipes
<darkwood> e da te jos pitam, pokrenem jednu python skriptu
<darkwood> i veli mi permission denied
<darkwood> a root sam
<darkwood> nekuzim /:
<dodobas> oh lol
<darkwood> bas je lol :D
<dodobas> zasto bi pokreto skriptu za koju ne znas sto radi ?!?!?
<darkwood> ma znam sto radi
<dodobas> pa onda bi trebao znazi zasto je premission denied :)
<darkwood> hmm :D
<jelly-hme> znas sto _bi trebala_ raditi, ali ne znas kako radi?
<darkwood> pa da xD
<darkwood> pise u helpu sta radi i na stranici
<jelly-hme> i kako je tocno pokreces
<darkwood> ./scalp.py --help
<jelly-hme> i sto tocno kaze
<darkwood> bash: ./scalp-0.4.py: Permission denied
<jelly-hme> jel' ./scalp-0.4.py ili ./scalp.py?
<darkwood> ./scalp-0.4.py
<darkwood> samo sam skratio ovdje
<jelly-hme> onda tako reci kad te pita "kako je TOCNO pokreces" ls -ld 
<jelly-hme> erm. sto veli   ls -ld ./scalp-0.4.py
<darkwood> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 20950 2008-09-17 02:01 ./scalp-0.4.py
 * Mmike se sjeca kad je prvi put upoznao jellyja i kad je bio ISTI OVAKAV  ;)
<jelly-hme> darkwood: ta skripta nema dozvole za izvrsavanje, pa je shell ne moze izvrsiti.  chmod +x scalp-0.4.py 
<darkwood> e sad radi
<darkwood> hvala :D
<jelly-hme> Mmike: jebagapas, ak pitas nekog da ti kaze sto tocno radi, vjerojatno ima razlog
<jelly-hme> darkwood: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<Mmike> jelly-hme, ma e! :) mrzio sam te onda, al' super mi pomoglo to sve :)
<Mmike> ja: 'kako da xxx'. on: jesi li procitao 'man'?
<Mmike> gnjk!
<jelly-hme> ehehehe
<Mmike> sjecam se kad mi je marijo zabranio da pokrecem ista osim 'man-a' :)
<Mmike> a onda mi je zabranio da pokrecem 'pine' kad je skuzio da citam newse iz toga :)
<jelly-hme> neki manuali su stvarno korisni, drugi su referenca i nemres nis pametno naucit 
<jelly-hme> Marijo je... poseban ;-)
<Mmike> http://imgur.com/a/nFzgS
<Mmike> je :)
<Mmike> nisam ga vec dugo vidio, naletio na njega pred par godina, s djetetom u krilu :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/3w1Uc1
<darkwood> Loading XML file 'default_filter.xml'...
<darkwood> The rule '(?:union\s*(?:all|distinct|[(!@]*)?\s*[([]*\s*select)|(?:\w+\s+like\s+\")|(?:like\s*"\%)|(?:"\s*like\W*["\d])|(?:"\s*(?:n?and|x?or|not |\|\||\&\&)\s+[\s\w]+=\s*\w+\s*having)|(?:"\s*\*\s*\w+\W+")|(?:"\s*[^?\w\s=.,;)(]+\s*[(@"]*\s*\w+\W+\w)|(?:select\s*[\[\]()\s\w\.,-]+from)' cannot be compiled properly
<darkwood> znaci nije sad problem u meni, nego u toj skripti?
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> "cannot be compiled properly" :) in your face! :)
<jelly-hme> grozota
<Mmike> darkwood, moram tweetnuti ovo :)
<darkwood> lol :D
<jelly-hme> ne stane u 140 znakova
<darkwood> jbg, lako se budali smijat :D
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne stane ;)
<Mmike> daklem, ljudi, linode je presuper! :)
<jelly-hme> mrmlj, zove me neko s blokiranim caller-idjem
<jelly-hme> bas me zanima hoce li nazvati ponovo bez toga
<Mmike> :)
<darkwood> jelly :D
<darkwood> recimo
 * Mmike skuzio da ima 400 a ne 70 gb prometa mjesecno :)
<Mmike> woo-ha :)
<darkwood> koje bi komande koristio u grepu da zelis otkriti moguc sql inject ?
<jelly-hme> grep -i 'bobby tables' 
<jelly-hme> <g>
<dodobas> grep -i ' 1=1'
<dodobas> -i je jako bitan kod ove naredbe :D
<darkwood> hmm, bokte ovaj grep ua sve ima rjesenje
<jelly-hme> ne vjerujem da ima itko tko ne kuzi referencu, al za svaki slucaj http://xkcd.com/327/
<CrazyLemon> little bobby tables :D legendary :D
<darkwood> a koja je razlika
<darkwood> izmedju -i i bez toga?
<darkwood> man grep
<darkwood> ne kuzim sto mi kaze tamo za -i
<jelly-hme> mala i velika slova
<jelly-hme> case [in]sensitivity
<darkwood> aha, thx
<darkwood> idem sve to zapisat
<darkwood>  grep -i 'bobby tables' 
<darkwood> ovaj bobby to me zajebavas :D
<jelly-hme> da
<jelly-hme> mozda imas php include() umjesto sql injectiona, tu bi se grepalo nesto tipa '=http' 
<darkwood> joj, ako me frajer blefira ubit cu ga, neki mamlaz mi prijeti
<darkwood> kao mogu ti obrisat cijelu bazu
<darkwood> a ovo
<darkwood> grep -i ' 1=1'
<darkwood> to je neka univerzalna sql fora ili sta?
<jelly-hme> darkwood: ak imas redovne bekape, boli ti djon
<jelly-hme> s/ti/te/
<darkwood> ma da
<darkwood> ali kao 
<darkwood> dok smo se selili na drugi server
<darkwood> rekao da je i taj bugovit
<darkwood> e sad, jedino sta mi pada na pamet je sql inject
<darkwood> jer gore su jos samo unrealircd
<darkwood> i onaj postfix
<darkwood> zelio bi vidjet koji je fajl korumpiran
<jelly-hme> ako je nas i prijeti ilegalnim aktivnostima, reci mu da si zapisao konverzaciju i da ces je u slucaju problema s podacima proslijediti nadlzenim tijelima
<darkwood> ma je seronja
<darkwood> radi sugavog t-coma
<darkwood> nemogu mu spicit ban na ircu
<darkwood> jer svake sekunde mijenja ip
<darkwood> a useri su 90% sa t-com-a
<CrazyLemon> unrealircd ako nije najnajnoviji ima backdoor 
<darkwood> sta ima??
<darkwood> jer prije
<darkwood> par mijeseci
<darkwood> sam u unrealircd folderu
<darkwood> nasao 5 txt fajlova
<darkwood> dok sam ih otvorio su bili backdoor
<CrazyLemon> http://forums.unrealircd.com/viewtopic.php?t=6562
<darkwood> ali sam imao neke druge prioritete u zivotu pa mi nisam sitago ://
<dodobas> KOKICE :D
<jelly-hme> darkwood: nije bitno.  Ako imas vrijeme i ip, i logove sa prijetnjama, prijavi ga policiji i basta.
<darkwood> to cu i ucinit
<darkwood> nego, grep -i ' 1=1'
<darkwood> jel to pravilna komanda?
<darkwood> nista mi nije naslo
<jelly-hme> to je cesti dio sql injectiona
<darkwood> ok, nadam se da nije napredan
<jelly-hme> makni razmak u ' 1=1'
<darkwood> ali kao sto CrazyLemon kaze, mislim da je sigurno
<darkwood> u tom unrealu
<darkwood> jer bilo je 5-6 txt fajlova, kad sam ih otvorio, neki backdoor sugavi
<darkwood> cak je mislim i dobio root-a prije
<darkwood> * Logging #ubuntu-hr to 'C:\Documents and Settings\wood\Desktop\#ubuntu-hr.freenode.log'
<darkwood> puno ste mi pomogli hvala
<darkwood> i isprike za tlaku, znam kak vam je :D
<darkwood> fala bogu da imam najnoviji unreal, nema backdoora :D
<Mmike> sto je unreal?
<darkwood> unrealircd
<darkwood> e, je moguce da kao root imam 
<darkwood> [15:00] <_IRC_BOG_> pa eto, ti analiziras na taj nacin jer imas ogranicen pogled :)
<darkwood> ogranicen pogled? 
<jelly-hme> kontekst?
<darkwood> [14:56] <_IRC_BOG_> rekoh, necu o detaljima vise jer se moze skuzit onda :p
<darkwood> [14:56] <_IRC_BOG_> bitno je da nitko to ne moze exploitat vise, pa cak niti ti ;)
<darkwood> [14:58] <darkwood> znaci pokrpo si? :D
<darkwood> [14:59] <_IRC_BOG_> lol, recimo
<darkwood> [14:59] <_IRC_BOG_> a jebote
<darkwood> [14:59] <_IRC_BOG_> nisam ti nis trebo ni govorit :)))
<darkwood> [14:59] <darkwood> ma ti blefiras :D
<darkwood> [14:59] <darkwood> da bi nest pokro
<darkwood> [14:59] <_IRC_BOG_> haha
<darkwood> [15:00] <_IRC_BOG_> ja ne blefiram
<darkwood> [15:00] <darkwood> pkrpo trebas imat ssh pristup
<darkwood> [15:00] <_IRC_BOG_> velim, da blefiram onda bi odkad blefiro s takvim forama
<darkwood> [15:00] <darkwood> pa evo
<darkwood> [15:00] <darkwood> da bi pokrpo trebas ssh pristup
<jelly-hme> darkwood: zasto pricas s njim?  Prekini pricu, reci da je cijela konverzacija logirana i da prekidas razgovor zbog legalnih razloga,  da vise nema dozvolu za koristenje tvojih resursa i da ce svaka dosadasnja i daljnja akcija biti proslijedjena nadleznim tijelima. 
<darkwood> ma pricam da imam logove :D
<darkwood> sad kad sam logiro, cu poslat to
<jelly-hme> to je bedasto s tvoje strane, i to ce ti reci i advokat.
<darkwood> lol :D
<darkwood> imas pravo. hvala na pomoci i drzte se momci
<jelly-hme> pretpostavljam da imas nekakva pravila koristenja tog irc servisa za svoje korisnike.  Neovlasten pristup administracijskim dozvolama ili bilo kojem drugom servisu bi trebao predstavljati krsenje tih pravila.
<jelly-hme> mozes ti imati vrata na kuci bez brave i sirom otvorene prozore, ali to ne znaci da bilo tko smije uci
<jelly-hme> ja bi liku tak zabiberio da se gadno usere, i onda prekinuo kompletno razgovor
<jelly-hme> ali cim si isao raspravljati s njim, izgubio si kredibilitet da mozes efikasno isfurati takvu spiku :-)
<Mmike> presuper je linode :)
<Neuromanc> bas mi je drago
<Neuromanc> nek bar nesto danas valja
<Mmike> ako instaliram nesto u /usr/local
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> postgres 9
<Mmike> stoji u /usr/local/postgres9
<Mmike> logove metnem u /var/local/postgres
<Mmike> pardon, /var/local/log/postgres
<Mmike> datadir u /var/local/lib/postgres/9.0/main
<Mmike> dal' je ok da konfiguraciju metnem u /etc/local/postgres ?
<Mmike> dal 'se uopce ikada igdje koristi /etc/local?
<jelly-home> /usr/local/etc
<ravilov> Mmike: mislim da to ovisi iskljucivo o samom programu
<ravilov> kako je kompajliran i to
<jelly-home> Mmike: mislim, ak te jako muci, citaj FHS ;-)
<jelly-home> <dpkg> Debian follows the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard.  The filesystem is categorized by purpose, not application.  This allows, for example, the easy and efficient deployment of a read-only /usr area across a number of thin clients.  See http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ or install the 'debian-policy' package (/usr/share/doc/debian-policy/fhs/*), or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard, or "man hier".
<jelly-home> /opt/postgres9, /var/opt/..., /etc/opt/..., etc.
<MmikeNekud> tja
<MmikeNekud> :)
 * MmikeNekud sjedi na terasi :0
<MmikeK> evolution still sucks
<MmikeK> zna li netko cime bih snimio fotku sa ugradjene kamere u laptop?
<jelly-home> cheese
<obruT> jutro!
<jelly-home> obruT: ti si na havajima??
<obruT> nisam :) ali dosao sam iz Tajlanda prije 2h :)
<jelly-home> jutro, onda!
<obruT> bio sam u informacijskoj izolaciji 3 tjedna pa sad gledam i citam cega ima :)
<jelly-home> nemiri u gyptu
<obruT> prvo tunis, sad egipat, sta je sljedece ? :
<jelly-home> total thermonuclear war!
<obruT> bio sam u kinu u bangkoku, koja smijurija, prije projekcije pustaju himnu, svu ustaju i dok pici himna prikazuju mozaik fotki kralja i kraljevske obitelji :)
<obruT> u biti smo isli u kino to vidjet :)
<obruT> odnosno dozivjet
<jelly-home> sam se ti zezaj, mogo bi u zatvrou zavrsit drugi put
<obruT> malo se sad tesko preswitchat sa 25-30 stupnjeva na faking minus
<obruT> tamo se ne zeli zavrsit u zatvoru
<jelly-home> izgaktli
 * jelly-home ne zna kucati po tastaturi
 * obruT isto :)
<ivoks> slijedeci je iran
<ivoks> pa onda saudijska arabija
<Neuromanc> lol
<ivoks> al ta dva ce biti krvava
<Neuromanc> ivoks?
<ivoks> molim?
<Neuromanc> malo sam te izgubio
<ivoks> 'dogadjana naroda'
<ivoks> "The Enlightenment crew has finally released the first version of the Enlightenment Foundation Libraries, which the E17 desktop is built on."
<jelly-home> E17 je ono sto nikad nece izaci, jelda?
<ivoks> pa evo, napravili su library
<jelly-home> \o/
<ivoks> trebalo je 7 godina, ali... cini se da su napravili :D
<ivoks> dok sam furao gentoo i brijao na sam cu si slozit sve
<ivoks> koristio sam e16
<jelly-home> i Wine se deset godina cuvao do 1.0
<ivoks> ponekad se s nostalgijom sjetih tih dana
<ivoks> sjetim
<ivoks> http://seilo.geekyogre.com/uploads/2011/01/232088808.jpg
<ivoks> vodom po vjernicima :)
<jelly-home> mozda im je vruce
 * ivoks skida fedoru :)
<drj_cro> ivoks, ko te na grijeh naveo? :)
<ivoks> moram dignuti 50ak virtualnih osova
<ivoks> pa sam zakljucio kako je to dobar trenutak za istraziti sve te male i nepoznate distribucije :D
<ivoks> vidis, mogao bi i freebsd i tako to
<drj_cro> :)
<Neuromanc> ivoks aha, onda riječi ti se pozlatile
<ivoks> upisem solaris u google i prvo sto dobijem su hoteli solaris
<jelly-home> ivoks: u www.google.hr?
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> nis neobicno.  Promijeni si jezik i rezultate na engleski
<ivoks> znate neki egzoticni OS koji bi radio u virtualki?
<ivoks> jel beos jos ziv? :)
<ivoks> haiku
<Neuromanc> probaj os/2
<Neuromanc> i tos
<Neuromanc> next
<Neuromanc> android;)?
<ivoks> zar se os/2 moze skinuti?
<Neuromanc> ja sam imao original cd svojevremeno
<Neuromanc> nekad u proslom tisucljecu
<jelly-home> ivoks: nexenta!
<ivoks> e da
<jelly-home> nije neka egzotika, opensolaris kernel
<ivoks> sta ce biti sa time sad kada su ovi zatvorili opensolaris
<jelly-home> vec je to odforkano
<ivoks> pa da, ali ce se i kernel onda forkati
<jelly-home> nece, zasto bi
<ivoks> nece li onda nexanta i opensolaris-fork imati drugaciji kernel od solarisa?
<jelly-home> nexenta ce se bazirati na illumos.org kao sto su se do sada bazirali na opensolarisu
<ivoks> nexenta
<jelly-home> opensolaris je uvijek imao drukciji kernel od solarisa i bio manjevise development tree
<jelly-home> sve sto je Oracle napravio je da je opet zatvorio development proces, i da ce izmjene na sorsu davati vani samo povremeno
<jelly-home> ondak ce ih illumos pokupiti i jebavat se sa mergeanjem
<jelly-home> sto nije neki problem jer solaris ima stable APIje _i_ ABIje 
<jelly-home> third party kernel driveri i softver koji je radio na Solaris 8 isto radi i na 9, 10, SolarisExpress 11 od Oraclea, i na illumos buildovima
<jelly-home> (za razliku od nekih drugih OSova kojima stable api ne treba, pa svako malo strgaju third party drivere)
<ivoks> pa kad svi driveri moraju biti u treeu :)
<dodobas> hmm, niti 2.6.38 rc2 ne pomaze
<dodobas> intel je jos bugovit
<dodobas> zna li netko ulazi li drm-intel-next patchset u .38 ili tek u .39
<dodobas> ahh .39 :/
<ivoks> solaris ni ne prepoznaje disk u kvmu :/
<ivoks> a haiku installer ne zna particionirati disk :)
<ivoks> ni misa ne vidi :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-30
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GoboLinux
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> boghner
<hbogner> mlajke
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> kakosikaj?
<hbogner> svakako :D
<Mmike> ojel?>
<Mmike> nekiposebanrazlog?
<hbogner> zene :D
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> meni je slicno, upravo sad
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Ivek rasturio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hbogner koje vi ono gpsuredjaje za trackloganje imate?
<Mmike> te koliko su oni dobri/precizni?
<hbogner> Mmike, mobile action gt-200, te garmin gpsmap 60csx
<Mmike> i kol'ko su dobri, precizni ?
<hbogner> 60csx je alfa i omega za logove, a gt200 je za otvorena prostranstva, u gradu malo felsa
<hbogner> cek evo ti pa usporedi
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/hbogner/traces/739570
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/hbogner/traces/739571
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/hbogner/traces/739574
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/hbogner/traces/739575
<hbogner> skini s gpx logove, ucita i usporedi
<Mmike> kaj gledam?
<Mmike> nisu svi isti?
<hbogner> nisu
<hbogner> jedan je 60csx
<hbogner> a ostala 3 su 3 razlicita gt-200 uredjaja
<hbogner> evo ti jos jedna usporedba: http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/hbogner/traces/741088
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/hbogner/traces/741087
<hbogner> ja ih numeriram i po uredjajima s kojima su snimljeni
<hbogner> jer je 60csx puuuno precizniji
<hbogner> pogledaj malo bolje moje traces pa usporedi
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> kol'ko je desire neprecizan/precizan, znas li?
<hbogner> e to neznam
<hbogner> pitaj koko-a da ti napravi usporedbu, on ima i garmina i mislim htc ili kaj vec je sad nabavio
<hbogner> #osm-hr
<Mmike> hbogner, koji kanal?
<hbogner> on cita logove
<Mmike> k
<ivoks> laptop mi se smrzo :)
<SilverSpace> kak ovaj papak zna da mu bolid nije pogresan http://is.gd/vDJUSH
<ivoks> noge mi otpadaju
<ivoks> a jesu ovi kinezi smijesni
<ivoks> tunis ce postati serijatska drzava, cini se
<jelly-home> kao i egipat za par godina
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> tko je bio, bio je :)
<ivoks> biti ce to veliki pritisak na saudijsku arabiju
 * Mmike bio u piramidama
<Mmike> precijenjeno
<jelly-home> http://tissi.apcdn.com/full/38135.jpg
<ivoks> ameri i izrael to nece dugo gledati
<SilverSpace> bit ce tu jos puno frke
<Neuromanc> i kod nas ce biti jos gpore
<Neuromanc> kao u italiji
<Neuromanc> nakon demokrscana dosao im je berluskoni
<Neuromanc> nama ce kerum i bandic
<ivoks> ma nece
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> bandicu je istekao rok trajanja
<Neuromanc> onda netko poput njega
<SilverSpace> milanovic
<SilverSpace> isti kujac
<Neuromanc> ne ocekujes valjda od prosjecne glasacke bagre da ce izabrati nekog boljeg od sebe
<Neuromanc> kosorica u koaliciji s kerumom i bandicem
<Neuromanc> to ce biti vlast poslije ovih izbora
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> tek sam sad skuzio sliku jelly-home 
<ivoks> Egypt :D
<ivoks> o jeb... pa ratuju u Iraku, a ne znaju gdje je :D
<ivoks> Kroselj brani u Linzu
<ivoks> Salzburg - Klagenfurt
<ivoks> to je negdje dobra tekma
<Neuromanc> a gle, oni se pitaju jel se veli hrvatska ili srbija
<Neuromanc> kak bi znali gdje je irak
<SilverSpace> 30 minuta a Tottenham gubi 3:0
<SilverSpace> medo vodi 1:0
<ivoks> 1:!
<ivoks> 1:1
<ivoks> i jesenice su izjednacile
<ivoks> 1:2! :D
<ivoks> Frank
<ivoks> kad bi medvescak zavrsio regularni dio kao 5., iza villacha, to bi bilo odlicno
<ivoks> nikako ne smije ostati 7 ili 8; jednostavno oni ne mogu igrati s KAC-om i Capitalsima
<ivoks> prespori su za njih
<SilverSpace> i jesenice povele
<SilverSpace> 1:3
<SilverSpace> Prpic
<ivoks> dva gola je dala prva, a jedan druga postava
<ivoks> treca samo klize, a cetvrtu nemamo :)
<ivoks> zanimljivo je da je renudlic u drugoj postavi, a kinasewich u trecoj
<ivoks> kroselj sad ima +3, samo iz ove trecine :D
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovati da je Veliki jedini koji je imao na kraju sezone vise od 200 bodova
<ivoks> mislim da mu je to supjelo 3 ili 4 puta
<SilverSpace> 3:3
<ivoks> mora kinasewich zabit
<ivoks> nije to to ako on ne da gol :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> konacno su zabili s igracem vise
<ivoks> u areni ga nisu znali niti postaviti :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/vuIPLq
<SilverSpace> hebate tableta ko u prici http://is.gd/AHbgjh
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> 5:5
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> a jos 10min
<ivoks> 6:5
<ivoks> tj 5:6
<SilverSpace> bemti
<ivoks> hecimovic i kinasewich ce pobrati hrpu bodova iz ove tekme :)
<ivoks> kinasewich 2 gola i 2 dodavanja
<ivoks> tri asista
<ivoks> 5 bodova... to ce ga lansirati 3. mjesto u lizi
<ivoks> pa jos cemo mi za godinu-dvije imati jebenu repku :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jos danas igramo bez dva branica
<ivoks> uvijek igramo bez dva branica
<ivoks> pa gazdic nam je u drugoj postavi :)
<ivoks> a sijan u trecoj
<ivoks> u 4. imamo samo napadace :)
<SilverSpace> letang i moj imenjak danas ne igraju
<Mmike>  mario@buntor ~/work/pg_diff/lma/2011-01-30$ ifstat -b
<Mmike>        eth0                tun0       
<Mmike>  Kbps in  Kbps out   Kbps in  Kbps out
<Mmike>    38.60   1273.89      0.00      0.00
<Mmike>    53.69   1019.70      0.00      0.00
<Mmike>    24.82   1096.45      0.00      0.00
<Mmike> moj upload :)
<SilverSpace> bemti izgubili u produzetku
<SilverSpace> hebi ga bod je bod
<Mmike> kaj se za poraz dobije bod?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u regularnom vremenu je bilo nerjeseno
<rukeuvis> Ljudi pozdrav - već par dana pokušavam spržiti ubuntu na CD i nikako ne mogu, javlja mi stalno grešku, tj. kada ga stavim na simulation javi da ne može zadnji track spržiti... cd je nov, pržilica radi jer mi normalno prži ostale stvari
<rukeuvis> probao i u neru i infrarecordu
<DominiCanes1> dobar vecer....evo i noob ovdje
<DominiCanes1> kao ide
<DominiCanes1> kako provjeriti ako imas bluetooth u terminalu
<DominiCanes1> lsmod | grep blue???
 * hbogner risajza lvm particija
<hbogner> *particije
<DominiCanes1> i kaj sad
<ravilov> DominiCanes1: hciconfig
<DominiCanes1> to sam i napravil
<DominiCanes1> he he he
<ravilov> pa i?
<ravilov> sto ti javlja?
<DominiCanes1> javlja  da ima
<ravilov> pa eto
<DominiCanes1> eee pa da si prije napisal....bi ti rekel hvala, al ovak nis
<ravilov> a dobro
<DominiCanes1> idem ja gledat crni monolit
<SilverSpace> svasta
<budz0r> ekipo, jel tko probao ovo: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<SilverSpace> bila je vec rasprava ovdje
<SilverSpace> sam ne znam jel ko probao
<SilverSpace> ne znam jel su to ugradili u .38
<DominiCanes1> pomoc kod instalacije xampa
<DominiCanes1> su
<DominiCanes1> password za su
<CrazyLemon> sta zelis da ti mi kazemo password za tvoj root? :>
<DominiCanes1> ha ha
<DominiCanes1> pa ne pali moj password
<DominiCanes1> nije mi jasno
<DominiCanes1> sudo nije su
<CrazyLemon> nije tvoj password..nego root password
<DominiCanes1> damn
<CrazyLemon> pa baš zato što sudo nije su tvoj password ne vrijedi ništa :)
<DominiCanes1> rofl
<DominiCanes1> i kak da dobijem su password
<DominiCanes1> kak da ga cekiram
<CrazyLemon> ne čekiraš ga..ako ga još nisi nastavio onda ga nastavi :)    al neznam zašto ti treba root za instalaciju xampa ?
<DominiCanes1> pa sljedim instalaciju
<DominiCanes1> i kao pise na xamp situ da je to prvo kaj napravim nakon downloada
<DominiCanes1> ocito nisam nastavijo si password
<DominiCanes1> Go to a Linux shell and login as the system administrator root: su
<DominiCanes1> evo kopirano sa  njihove stranice
<CrazyLemon> super..kažem ti..nastavi root password i igraj se sa rootom kolko hoces :D
<DominiCanes1> crazy .....kaj te nerviram 
<CrazyLemon> ma jok :>
<DominiCanes1> vec nemres vjerovat koji neznalac sam za ubuntu
<DominiCanes1> jebat ga...imam ga tek tjedan dana
<DominiCanes1> sredil
<CrazyLemon> nemoguce :>
<DominiCanes1> znas nas 
<DominiCanes1> mi mozemo sve
<DominiCanes1> radi ko beba
<DominiCanes1> cak cu instalirat wordpress
<DominiCanes1> kaj kazes na to
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-23
<MmikeDOMA> nj
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> nemos vjerovat
<ivoks> ups krepao
<ivoks> pa cijelo vrijeme palio/gasio uredjaje...
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> zanimljiv failure mode, to je valjda najgore sto mozes opremi raditi
<ivoks> srecom pa su samo switchevi :)
<ivoks> http://uvrnuto.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/obrat-u-eu-e-sad-mi-necemo/
<ivoks> a pazi komentare...
<jelly-home> ajme
<jelly-home> tu i tamo ima neki dobar komentar, doduse. "Boli me kurac sto je prosao referendum za EU , ne dam im svoj ajvar !"
<Mmike> tuzno je to sve
<Mmike> ovi za EU nemaju pojma sto je EU
<Mmike> a ovi protiv EU imaju razloge od kojih me sram sto sam ziv
<ivoks> a i masa ovih protiv EU nemaju pojma sto je EU
<ivoks> opcenito su ljudi prilicno lose informirani
<Mmike> pa 95% njih. 'izgubit cemo suverenitet'. Mislim, halo? :) Pa nemas suverenitet pitaj boga od kad :)
<jelly-home> gle, otkad su promijenili ustav samo zato da bi referendum prosao, sasvim je jasno u kom smjeru se ide
<jelly-home> suverenitet smo izgubili uskladjivanjem zakona, popustanjem za svaku glupost, prodajom banaka i HT-a, ... ne znam sto se vise ima izgubiti
<ivoks> i to nis nema veze sa EU
<ivoks> slovenci jos uvijek kontroliraju vecinu svojih bogatih tvrtki
<Mmike> haha, naravno da su 'suci krivi' sto smo izgubili od spanjolaca :) :)
<ivoks> ukljucujuci i banke i farmaceutske kompanije
<ivoks> a imaju i svoj telekom
<Mmike> ivoks, or so it appears so :)
<Mmike> koristite li thunderbird?
<jelly-home> ne al cuo sam da je dobar <g>
<ivoks> ja ga koristim
<hbogner> Mmike, i ja ga koristim
<Mmike> jel' imate bedove da se povremeno smrzne na 2-3-5 sekundi?
<Mmike> za to vrijeme cpu usage je 100% (tog procesa)
<Mmike> desava se na random, nekad kad pisem novi mail, nekad kad kliknem na novi mail folder...
<hbogner> Mmike, da smrzne mi se kad pretrazujem inbox od par giga
<Mmike> btw, ako nemate 'auto compact', upalite ga :) Ja si inbox cistim jednom tjedno i rijetko kad imam vise od 30-50 mailova unutra. Medjutim INBOX file u .thunderbird direktoriju je imao oko 2 gige :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, autocompat odavno nastima, a znam i rucno pokretat
<hbogner> da jer oni ostaju u inboxu sve dok ne compactiras
<Mmike> sad mi .thunderbird ima samo 1.2 gige. Imao 5 :) a brijem da cu veceras ubit sve, i iznova si slozit accounte (blazen bio imap)
<hbogner> he hehe
<hbogner> 3.8G	total
<hbogner> ali imam par pop mailova unutra
<hbogner> na njih pizdim
<Mmike> imam ssd od 30 GB
<Mmike> 18 GB mi zauzme ubuntu
<Mmike> a 5 gb mi zauzme .thunderbird :)
<Mmike> strahota :)
<Mmike> hbogner, s time da se meni svako malo smrzne
<Mmike> ne kuzim opce zasto
<api984> Mmike: zanimljivo
<Mmike> ne rokam po velikim folderima, stovise, kad odem u veliki folder ne smrzne se, neg radi i dalje, samo sto pise dolje 'opening' ili nesto
<Jackdamiels> evo i ja pogledah sada, ravno 3.3G
<Mmike> ovo 'smrzavanje' je takvo da mi se opce nece iscrtat thunderbird prozor
<api984> iostat?
<api984> neki bog ga koći
<Mmike> cpu usage je 100%
<Mmike> kad se to desi
<api984> koji proces TB?
<Mmike> da, thunderbird-bin
<api984> add-ons?
<api984> ver?
<Mmike> doduse, imam 12 IMAP accountova i 4 od njih imaju hrpu prometa. Na 2 pratim hrpu mailinglista, a na jednom imam hrpu alerta od nagiosa/kayaka i inoga. Al' te foldere u biti rijetko otvaram!
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.24) Gecko/20111108 Thunderbird/3.1.16
<jelly-home> Mmike: fyi, SSD tome i sluzi da na njega stavis podatke!
 * jelly-home se skriva
<api984> mora da indexira ili downloada offline
<api984> to je i meni radio
<Mmike> addona imam 2. EnigMail i ReplySearch
<api984> samo se ne sjecam koja je bila caka
<Mmike> jelly-home, znam :) to sam i napravio. :)
<api984> nisi razmisljao da upgreadeas TB
<api984> mislim da ta ver 3.xx inace malo zeza
<hbogner> Mmike, ja sma na lts 10.04.3 na thunderbird 9.0
<Mmike> hbogner, neki PPa, ili/
<hbogner> Mmike, da ppa
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sace da probamo :)
<api984> http://perfprotector.blogspot.com/2010/08/thunderbird-3-is-it-really-all-yours.html
<hbogner> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<api984> nesto mora da radi od navedenog..... :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ista stvar je i za firefox ako njega koristis
<hbogner> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ivoks> Imoćanka ozlijedila 8-godišnjaka jer joj je grudom pogodio Mercedes!
<Mmike> hbogner, koristim, rijetko, ne kuzim, kak mislis, 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da, koristim
<hbogner> ja sam na 9.0.1
<hbogner> ff
<ivoks>  Thunderbird 10.0
<hbogner> ili jednostavnije: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable  i sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<Mmike> ivoks, hbogner  nemate ovih bedova koje spominjem?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> meni je .thunderbird oko 5GB
<ivoks> ne koristim compact folder
<hbogner> Mmike, ja imam bed da mi je spor, ali to je do citanja sa diska i do cpu-a, na tom disku su torenti i jos neke aktivne stvari, i cpu iz 2004-2005
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> mislim da cu obrisati .thunderbird
<Mmike> instalirati 9 ili 10
<Mmike> i onda sloziti svaki email acc ponovo
<Mmike> ovo postaje iritantno neupotrebljivo
<dodobas> Mmike-talo si vidjelo https://plus.google.com/u/0/107397941677313236670/posts/61m14ssuCL2
<hbogner> aaargh
<hbogner> pizdim sa openwrt-om
<Mmike> dodobas, jeps
<Mmike> dodobas, iako default (8k) meni radi cist fajn, tj, nisam nikakvih ubrzanja primjetio kad smanjim to na 4k
<Mmike> ili su tako sitna da su zanemariva
<Mmike> a treba rekompajliravat postgres za to
<obruT> hbogner: ona slikica koju si jucer linka, to je s te tekme klinaca ? onaj autic je programiran da automatski slijedi nacrtanu traku ? koliko brzo ide ?
<hbogner_> mrsh open wrt
<hbogner_> nemam tolko vremena za igranje
<Neuromanx> je li smijesno ili tuzno da je moj sin koji ide u drugi osnovne prvi na Å¡kolskom natjecanju iz Loga za pete razrede:)?
<Neuromanx> druga je učenica trećeg razreda koju sam isto ja pripremao;)
<Neuromanx> sudjelovalo je još 3 učenika cetvrtog razreda i 6 učenka petog razreda:)
<obruT> Neuromanx: hej :) obzirom da hbogner ocito nije vidio pitanja jer ga zdere openwrt, jel ti znas odgovor na pitanje ? :)
<Neuromanx> turbo e to je moj sin sa svojim robotom na slici:)
<obruT> to sam i pretpostavio :)
<Mmike> hbogner_, reko sam ti fino - tomato :)
<Neuromanx> a koliko brzo ide, a ne ide bas brzo pogotovo sto prati crtu i ispravlja putanju...
<Neuromanx> pa ga namjerno stavimo na sporije da mu crta ne pobjegne
<obruT> e bas zato me zanima, ne vjerujem da juri, cisto me okvirno zanima
<Mmike> hbogner_, obruT Neuromanx ajte link na slicicu opet
<Neuromanx> ide sporije od ljudskog hoda
<Neuromanx> mmike: http://www.facebook.com/os.svarca
<obruT> Mmike: http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/395389_352894831405760_155219281173317_1373797_312427725_n.jpg
<Neuromanx> mmike tu su ti sve slike s natjecnaja
<Neuromanx> da, i ja sam na slici u pozdaini:)
<Neuromanx> pozadini
<hbogner_> Mmike, evo sad scp-am gore dd-wrt
<hbogner_> pa cu njega fleshat gore
<hbogner_> Neuromanx, koje pitanje
<hbogner_> ponovi
<hbogner_> disconectalo me dojche telekom
<hbogner_> tj obruT koje pitanje?
<hbogner_> aha, skuzio :D
<Neuromanx> :)
<Neuromanx> moje pitanje je vise retoricko:)
<Neuromanx> ucenik drugog razreda 113 od 150 mogucih bodova
<Neuromanx> ucenica treceg razreda 93 
<Neuromanx> a nakon toga slijedi 3 ucenika 4tog i 6 ucenika 5tog razreda
<hbogner_> cuj Neuromanx sve ovisi o tome koliko su roditelji zainteresirani za djecu i koje im vrijednosti prenesu
<hbogner_> ako roditelje boli k za djete kako mu se obrazuje onda ce djiete u 99.999999% slucajeva pokazati i toliki entuzijazam
<hbogner_> evo flesham na dd-wrt
<hbogner_> jer necu biti jedini koji ce upravljati mrezom
<hbogner_> ostalima ipak treba web sucelje
<hbogner_> a nemam vremena sve im objasnjavat
<jelly-home> hmha, malo sam se zanio
<jelly-home> trebam rsyncati 100GB fajlova na 90GB fs, i gle cuda ne ide
<hbogner> jelly-home, ma neee
<hbogner> ko bi reko :D
<Neuromanx> ma mora ici
<Neuromanx> pa nije voda da se ne da stisnuti;)
<ivoks> mislis kapljevina?
<hbogner> Neuromanx, i voda se da stisnuti, samo trebas stabilnih 4°C
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> samo ju zagrij dobro da predje u plin
<Mmike> i stisci brate onda koliko zelis :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ja imam cesto slicnih problema :)
<Mmike> kupio sam novi disk
<Mmike> Samsung
<Mmike> zuji manje od segate al' i dalje drnci za popizdit :/
<Mmike> mislim da je vrijeme da ulozim u novo kuciste
<Mmike> lik promjenio sve " u ' u svom PHPju
<Mmike> cpu usage pao na cca 30% sa cca 50%
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> bonus: aplikacija vise ne radi ispravno
<api984> Mmike: sta ne radi u phpu
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> valjda je pazio :)
<Mmike> api984, kad imas "" onda php 'evaluira' sto je unutra, kad imas '' onda ne
<Mmike> znaci: echo "Ti si: $ime";
<Mmike> i ispisati ce "Ti si: konj", ako je $ime == 'konj'
<Mmike> ali: echo 'Ti si: $ime';
<Mmike> ce ispisati: 'Ti si: $ime'
<Mmike> pa onda moras: echo 'Ti si: ' . $ime;
<Mmike> vele da je cak ovo jos brze: echo 'Ti si: ', $ime
<Mmike> al' moja mjerenja nisu to uspjela pokazati
<jelly-home> njihvo tokenizer je jednostavno smece ako ne skuze da "Ti si: konj" jednako ne treba evaluirati kao i 'Ti si: konj'
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> aha, da
<Mmike> smece je :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sto-nas-tocno-ceka-u-europskoj-uniji/595204.aspx
<Mmike> bitno da se kolinje jos moze raditi
<Mmike> eto sto je nasem covjeku bitno :)
<Mmike> ovo s roamingom veseli, sad fakat, pederi, deru
<ivoks> kakva je ovo glupost
<ivoks> POVRAT PDV-a - S ulaskom u Europsku uniju nema više povrata PDV na granici nakon kupnje primjerice u Italiji.  
<ivoks> toga nikad nije ni bilo, osim ako se svarcalo; sto je protuzakonito
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak mislis - toga nikad nije nit bilo?
<ivoks> ako si kupio robu vani, platio si pdv italiji
<Mmike> jesi, i dobio si taj PDV nazad
<ivoks> moga si traziti povrat poreza
<ivoks> ali onda si to morao prijaviti kod nas
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> nisi morao
<ivoks> gdje ti lupe hrvatski pdv
<Mmike> tj, morao si, zakonski
<ivoks> pa to ti i govorim
<Mmike> al' da bi ostvario povrat njihovog PDVa dovoljno je da ti oni, kod njih, na granici, lupe 'izasao'
<ivoks> morao si, po zakonu
<jelly-home> to sto to niko pametan nije radio, manje je bitno
<Mmike> meni su , btw, cesto oprostili PDV
<Mmike> (nas pdv)
<ivoks> sto nisu smjeli
<ivoks> i onda se pitamo zasto smo u kurcu
<ivoks> nisi ti jedini kojem su oprostili
<Mmike> zakaj nebi smjeli?
<ivoks> neda im se zajebavat, pa puste
<Mmike> putnicki promet, ima granica do koje ti mogu 'oprostiti' pdv
<Mmike> stovise, ne placas ga do nekog iznosa (neznam kojeg)
<ivoks> to je drugo, za osobne potrebe
<Mmike> e, pa o tome pricamo
<ivoks> pa kome se zajebavalo oko povrata pdva za 2 kobasice?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ivoks> ti nis ne kuzis, jebo ga patak :)
<Mmike> tj, ne kuzim ono prije 'za osobne potrebe'
<Mmike> ne, sinek, neg si ti nejasan :)
<Mmike> kad netko nesto ne kuzi, kriv si bar koliko i onaj kom objasnjavas :)
<ivoks> osobne potrebe = hrana do nekog iznosa
<Mmike> daklem, ako zelis biti shvacen = potrudi se :)
<Mmike> ne samo hrana
<Mmike> bilo kaj
<Mmike> u putnickom prometu imas limit do kojeg ne placas PDV
<ivoks> pa ne bas bilo kaj, ali da, sire je od hrane
<Mmike> da, metci, cak i ako ih imas za 200 kuna, ne spadaju tu :)
<ivoks> a sad
<ivoks> tj. u EU
<Mmike> uglavnom, to su sve pizdarije. Sitne beneficije i sitne anti-beneficije.
<ivoks> mozes kupiti prozivod u drzavi gdje je pdv 18% i dofurati ga tu
<ivoks> je, to je sve nebitno
<ivoks> Prag za registraciju poreznih obveznika PDV-a u Hrvatskoj, koji sada iznosi 85.000 kn, u EU može biti oko 255.000 kuna
<jelly-home> taj mi dio nije jasan
<ivoks> to ce bit fora novim 'klincima' :)
<Mmike> mene veseli jedino to s romingom. Da mogu otic van i pricat normalno, a ne da za 20 minuta pricanja u austriji dobijem 400 kuna telefona!
<Mmike> jelly, ako radis preko 85k kuna prometa godisnje, moras u sustav PDVa
<ivoks> jos si i malo dobio :)
<Mmike> ispod - ne moras
<Mmike> a sad ce to dici na 250k+ kuna
<jelly-home> Mmike: prometa?  Pa to je grozno malo
<Mmike> iako ne kuzim zasto nebio htio biti u sustavu PDVa
<jelly-home> Mmike: zato sto kreditiras drzavu
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ima situacija kada je bolje ne biti?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa nemrem se domislit nit jedne
<ivoks> npr... pdv je super ako imas troskove
<Mmike> jelly-home, ako nisi u sustavu PDVa kreditiras, da
<jelly-home> Mmike: i ak jesi, jer prvo moras platit PDV a kad ce tebi duznici platit nije ih briga
<ivoks> ako nisi u sustavu pdva, mozes imati nizu cijenu proizvoda
<ivoks> i time biti konkurentniji
<Mmike> kak?
<Mmike> moj sat programiranja kosta 100kn + PDV = 123 kune
<ivoks> pa ne naplacujes pdv
<Mmike> u sustavu sam PDVa
<ivoks> 125 :)
<jelly-home> heh
<Mmike> znaci naplatim 123 (ok, 125 :) ) kune 
<Mmike> krajnjem korisniku
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> znaci, pero ti da 125
<Mmike> drzavi tam tih 23-25, i imam 100 kuna prihod
<ivoks> ja nism u sustavu pdv-a
<ivoks> i naplatim 100kn
<Mmike> a ako NISAM u sustavu PDVa
<Mmike> naplatim 100 kuna
<ivoks> peri sam jeftiniji za 25kn
<Mmike> al' si onda onaj s druge strane nema pravo odbiti predporez
<Mmike> pa s takvim automacki necu radit
<Mmike> da, ima smisla
<Mmike> ako si maloprodajni ducan ili tako nesto
<ivoks> pa no
<Mmike> jer, ako je 100 kuna, pa si ne odbijam PDV, ili 123 kune pa si odbijam PDV, isti mi je kufer
<Mmike> al' meni, koji 99% stvari radim s drugim obrtima/doojevima
<Mmike> al' da radim s grdjanima vulgaris mozda bi se vise isplatilo biti out-of-pdv
<Mmike> jeps, thnx :)
<jelly-home> ili skolama ili institutima koji nisu u PDV-u
<ivoks> wohoo!
<ivoks> zdravstveno u cijeloj eu
<ivoks> ne moram osiguranje vaditi kad se idem polomit u francusku
<jelly-home> pise se "dolomiti" ne "polomiti"
<ivoks> ISPLATA NOVCA Ako se na bankomatima unutar EU podižu euri, naknada ne smije biti viša od one koju bi građanin EU platio u matičnoj zemlji.
<ivoks> a to je 0kn
<jelly-home> znas sto to znaci... da ce banke uvesti naknade za dizanje love
<ivoks> sumnjam
<jelly-home> uopce se ne brinem da ce banke to nadoknadit
<ivoks> meni rba ni sad nije naplacivala naknadu kod dizanja novca u inozemstvu
<ivoks> a sumnjam da ce uvesti naknadu za dizanje novaca na svojim bankomatima
<jelly-home> zivi bili pa vidjeli
<Mmike> rba ima opake naknade
<Mmike> dizem li lovu s tudjih bankomata fakat me oderu
<Mmike> a i ako netko dize s njihovih
<Mmike> doduse, ovo prvo mozda i nije do rba
<Mmike> btwl, zna li se nesto oko toga kad ce ukinuti tokene?
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/East-Hem_476ad.jpg
<ivoks> sicilija je bila dio 'vandalskog kraljevstva' :D
<Mmike> citam 'silicija'
<Mmike> reko, o cem ti :)
<Mmike> ok, instaliras windowse 7 na friski hardver - nema drivera, sve jasno
<Mmike> opce neznam kaj sam htio reci
<ivoks> super je kad nema drivera za usb, a ni za mrezu
<Mmike> nadam se da ce biti za usb, da
<Mmike> ali! imam disketu u tom stroju!
<Mmike> jedino sto je to jedini flopi koji imam doma :)
<Mmike> sestri kak sam kupio novi stroj, njen stari ide starcima od cure
<api984> Mmike: dobro iskorišten hardver. tak treba.
<Mmike> a da, mislim, oni su na facebooku cijeli dan, igraju zumu i tu i tamo nesto isprintaju 
<Mmike> cak furaju openoffice :)
<ivoks> ja dodjem tu kod frenda u kanadu
<ivoks> a svi imaju ubuntu na strojevima
<ivoks> u kuci, jel
<api984> long live open source!
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod toga
<Mmike> ima tko ddr1 memorije za prodati?
<api984> ddr1 hmmm koliko ti treba, ako imam imam nesto malih modula 256mb (nista od gb).. moram vidit
<api984> siromah na ddr1 :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliki keks ddr1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kaj imas
<Mmike> api984, trebam ddr1, da
<Mmike> imam 3 utora na ploci, pa jel', kol'ko ide - ide :)
<Mmike> a imam i jos jednu kistsru di bi dobrodoslo jos rama malo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: trebam pogledati mislim da je 1G 2x
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja bih te posred pleca ljubio ak bi mi to prodao :)
<SilverSpace> moram pogledati 
<Mmike> uh huh, git na ssdu, pa to leti
<Mmike> eclipsa project dir na ssdu, ma milina
<Mmike> SilverSpace, fakat je brzi disk, ne puno, al' brze radi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj pogledaj, kumim te u rebra!
<SilverSpace> za sad sam naso 1x512
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nazalost ne ovo je ddr2 1Gx2
<Mmike> SilverSpace, heh, nofrx :) k'o da jesi :)
<Mmike> ja imam 2x1GB, al' su od razlicitog proizvodjaca i memtest kaze da rade na 700mb/sec
<Mmike> iako su oba ddr400
<Mmike> kad imam samo jedan keks unutra onda kaze oko 1400mb/sec
<jelly-home> kisa
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> bit ce snjega
<Mmike> DA BAR!
<jelly-home> ne vjerujem da ce toliko ohladit
<jelly-home> g. Vincek na radio sljemenu
<jelly-home> veli da nije prodao slasticarnicu
<Jackdamiels> a
<SilverSpace> o
<hbogner> argh, pojeftinio tp-link
<hbogner> 222->212 kn
<jelly-home> zasto je to lose
<hbogner> jelly, jer sam ga kupio prosli tjedan za 222kn :D
<jelly-home> dam ti ja 10kn ak ces prestat kukat
<jelly-home> tak je to kad se ne pazi a nabavne cijene u dolarima
<hbogner> ma sve ok, ionako moram jos 2 uzet tak da je super :D
<SilverSpace> meni stize tp-link za 24$
<api984> tp-link? router?
<SilverSpace> TL-WR703N
<Mmike> jelly-home, lol :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> imal' jos tko DDR1 memorije za udijelit?
<SilverSpace> api984: http://www.volumerates.com/product/genuine-tp-link-tl-wr703n-150m-11n-mini-wifi-wireless-router-for-instant-wifi-connection-99273
<api984> SilverSpace: bas gledam
<api984> SilverSpace: zanimljivo, a mala cijena
<api984> SilverSpace: samo nisam skužio šta je toćno s tim 3G signalom
<jelly-home> Mmike: oces ECC :>
<jelly-home> Mmike: skup sa kramom u kojoj se nalazi
<Mmike> jelly-home, kol'ko je bucna krama?
<Mmike> tj, kakva krama?
<Mmike> kol'ko diska ima? :)
<SilverSpace> api984: tu bi trebao 3G stick upiknuti u usb
<api984> SilverSpace: sad bas citam... kao podrska za 3g mreze umjesto WiFi-a i convert 3g u wifi
<api984> SilverSpace: izgleda zanimljivo
<jelly-home> Mmike: obicno imaju 2x72
<api984> SilverSpace: dosta je malen i kompaktan
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly-home> Mmike: bucna ko tipicni 1U serveri iz 2004 :-D
<jelly-home> brb ducan
<SilverSpace> api984: mozes i OpenWRT na njega staviti
<api984> SilverSpace: to sam sada bas citao jos
<api984> https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=31729
<SilverSpace> api984: ili imas bez 3g http://www.tp-link.com/Common/Subject/wireless/TL-WR702N/?siteid=1
<api984> SilverSpace: cool
<api984> je tko probao kada FreeNas ili OpenFiler mozda.. pitam tak informativno... rastući storage cluster?
<api984> sa failover
<api984> npr nesto tipa 4-5 web server -> iSCSI storage
<jelly-home> zakljucio sam da mi je grafulja preslaba za novodolazece tehnologije, pa gledam koje sve komponente treba upgradeati
<jelly-home> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=226&area=en
<hbogner> 1.5kW wtf
<hbogner> kja mislis s tim, grijat kucu?
<jelly-home> jasta
<jelly-home> http://www.testvision.org/
 * jelly-home corav: http://imgur.com/nf7Lu
<Mmike> hbogner, eto mecem tb 9
<hbogner> Mmike, javi utiske :D
<Mmike> pa ok za sad
<hbogner> jesi ikad imao problema sa atachmentima?
<hbogner> recimo da ga nekad neskine u cjelosti?
<hbogner> ako jesi: https://kb.wisc.edu/helpdesk/page.php?id=12472
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/.thunderbird$ du -skh .
<Mmike> 37M	.
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> imao sam problem da ga skida 2-3 puta :0
<Mmike> ok giga rama
<Mmike> nije lose :)
<Mmike> idem spat
<Mmike> sutra nastavak
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-24
<ivoks> vozac tramvaja ima skoro 6000kn placu
<ivoks> ma nemojte me j.
<ivoks> jel to onaj isti zg holding koji ne moze spojiti kraj s krajem?
<ivoks> a oni s plaćom većom od 20 tisuća - ostat će bez 300 kuna
<ivoks> ma jeb. vam m.
<ivoks> :)
<igcek> caw decki
<igcek> kako remote tunnelirati?
<igcek> mislim, da bi moralo biti nesto tako: ssh -R 5900:192,168.1.12:5900 igcek@nekiserverizmedju
<igcek> onda samo vinagre ::5900 i to je to... al ne radi?
<igcek> u cem je stos?
<Neuromanc> note to myself: do not feed the trolls, do not feed the trolls, do not feed the trolls...
<Neuromanc> nije vezano uz irc:)
<MmikeDOMA> cini se da tb9 radi puno bolje
<MmikeDOMA> igcek, -R znaci da si na remote stroju pokrenuo tunel
<MmikeDOMA> tj, ako taj vinagre pokreces tamo to bi trebalo biti to, (ako imas lokalno nesto sto ti slusa na 5900)
<MmikeDOMA> igcek, ssh -L 1234:localhost:5900 igcek@nekitamoserver
<MmikeDOMA> i onda na stroju s kojeg si pokrenuo ssh: rdesktop localhost:5900
<MmikeDOMA> i spojit ces se na 5900 na nekitamoserver
<igcek> ja skonto sam, da je -L
<igcek> al na kraju se spojim na "localhost" il neki lokalni comp, nekitamoserver je samo stanica izmedju
<igcek> koja preusmeri dalje
<igcek> znaci -R znaci da je konekcija remote, ne u lokalnu mrezu nego dalje u internet... mislim da sad "razumijem "  :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: tb9 ??
<MmikeDOMA> igcek, da, -R otvori tunel 's one strane', -L otvori 's ove strane'
<MmikeDOMA> mosh ti recmo ovako nekako: ssh -l majk fly.srk.fer.hr -L 1234:www.google.com:5678
<MmikeDOMA> to ce meni lokalno dici port 1234 koji ce biti tuneliran na www.google.com:5678, ali kroz fly.srk.fer.hr
<MmikeDOMA> znaci, googletu ce se ciniti k'o da se fly spojio na njega
<igcek> aha, znacimogu li jih i zbrajat ako imam vise portova?
<igcek> npr. ssh -L 1111:nekdje:1111 1112:nekdje:1112
<MmikeDOMA> jeps
<MmikeDOMA> mosh vishe -Lova ili -Rova turnit
<MmikeDOMA> mosh i oba istovremeno
<MmikeDOMA> a mosh rec i : man ssh :)
<MmikeDOMA> a govorim ti to zato sto kuzis koncept pa ces citajuci man vidjeti sto jos mozes napraviti
<igcek> :) bas taj koncept me je malo jeb**, niš, hvala onda
<MmikeDOMA> igcek, kaj te jebe? :)
<igcek> prestalo je :), 
<igcek> jebo me je
<SilverSpace> lol, covjek si zakriptirao neke dokumente i sad zove mene da mu to spasim, a nezna ni koji je program koristio, bogami ni password 
<SilverSpace> reko baci se u savu
<SilverSpace> jos ce me i optuziti jer sam mu ja to predlozio 
<SilverSpace> koji tukac
<igustin> SilverSpace: potvrđuje pravilo da dumb useri ne smiju koristiti passworde, trebaju im drugi oblici zaštite
<igustin> i onda se još i ljute ako se to ne može "probiti", a zbog toga su i htjeli kriptati ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: :)
<igustin> Mađarski javni sektor prelazi na ODF http://is.gd/doM0on
<SilverSpace> bas se pitam dali ce se kodnas sogod promjeniti 
<igustin> SilverSpace: hoće :)
<jelly> apis će dobiti milijunski posao prebacivanja uprave na ODF
<jelly> jel se ko kuzi u linode instance, probleme sa freezanjem kernela, nginx i php5-fpm na debianu 6 i hoce zaradit nest
<jelly> ja nemam vremena niti iskustva za Xenom, a linode je Xen ak se dobro sjecam
<MmikeDOMA> je
<MmikeDOMA> al' to bi trebalo raditi outofthe box
<MmikeDOMA> ja imam tak slozeno to gore
<MmikeDOMA> kak hitno je?
<MmikeDOMA> do 19 nema sansi da pogledm
<jelly> Mmike: izgleda da je to ok, tak sam mu i ja rekao, pa je rekao da ce jos malo sam pogledat
<Mmike> tja, zasto bi thunderbird imao opciju --rc-file ili nesto tako, pa da mu mosh rec 'aj se pokreni s tim-i-tim konfigom'
<Mmike> zasto, bas, sto sam ja glup covjek, mislim, pa uzas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<civija> nema nista ljepse nego kad postavis backup i zaboravis na njega s vremenom
<Mmike> i onda skuzis da restore ne radi :)
<civija> i onda nesto sjebes i ides provjerit imas li backup i onda se ugodno iznenadis :)
<civija> hehe, radi
<civija> mislim restore je prosao sad oce li stvari radit ili nece to cu tek vidjeti :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> cesta greska koju ekipa radi je 'imamo backup, al' nemamo pojma jel' valja'
<Mmike> lik koji je radio samnom davno i koji je osmislio nase backup rjesenje je na moje pitanje, nakon havarije, i skuzivanja da nam backup ne radi, 'dal' si testirao restore' odgovorio sa 'hm, vidis!'
<jelly> ja se dva tjedna jebem sa disaster recovery procedurom (za sam backup server)
<jelly> sad zamisli da to krenes provjeravati tek u trenutku kad ti _treba_ restore
<Mmike> tja :)
<Mmike> svakakvih nas adminova ima
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jos cesca greska je 'pa imamo mirror'
<obruT> Mmike: jesi prodao kindle ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ivoks, o, dadada, ta je isto dobra! :)
<Mmike> obruT, stovise, vish, taj email nisam stavio u novi tb, pa neznam dal' mi se netko javio :)
<ivoks> - Kakav euroskeptik, čovječe, ja sam balkanoskeptik - kaže mi inženjer Kemo iz Zenice
<ivoks> I trebalo bi ih staviti u BiH ili Srbiju samo mjesec dana da im izduva evroskepticizam.
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://hercegovina.info/vijesti/vijesti/bih/euroskeptici-u-bih-ne-postoje#news_view
<ivoks> a pazi grafit
<ivoks> HSP = SDP 
<ivoks> :DDD
<ivoks> - Normalno da nisam imao 11 mobitela. Radilo se o tome da sam po pravilniku samo ja mogao dobiti iPhone, pa su se onda ti telefoni naručivali na moje ime, a završili su kod nekih drugih zaposlenika gradske uprave kojima su oni bili i potrebni - istaknuo je Čehok
<ivoks> jadno moja i bijedo
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> imam mogucnost ovdje kupiti nexus galaxy za 600 kanadskih dolara
<ivoks> jel se isplati to, ha?
<Mmike> kol'ko je to u nasim novcima? (eurima, dakako)
<Mmike> bez sale, koliko je to kuna?
<ivoks> skoro ko i americki dolar
<Mmike> 3k kuna
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> oko 1k kuna jeftinije nego kod nas
<Mmike> u tmobilu ga ima navodno za 1200 uz neke pretplate
<Mmike> u vipnetu oko 2k kuna
<Mmike> uz ovu moju
<Mmike> kajjaznam, frenda 2 to imaju i nelose skroz
<Mmike> jedan je cak stavio android 4 gore
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa ics je default na njemu
<ivoks> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/samsung-virgin-mobile-samsung-galaxy-nexus-smartphone-3-year-agreement-gt-i9250m/10186333.aspx?path=bd68e139fc88cb7bc1304405400ee18den02
<ivoks> kao, ako ih nazoves i platis 300 dolara, otkljucaju ti ga
<ivoks> jedino je bed sto nema sd card slot
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> Lists the compatibility of the phone with Linux operating systems.
<ivoks> Compatible Linux Versions
<ivoks> ma necu
<ivoks> na ljeto mi istice ugovor, pa cu produziti i uzeti sto se nudi u vipu
<ivoks> al ako netko drugi hoce...
<ivoks> Mmike: vip ga prodaje za 5000kn
<ivoks> a uz ugovore za 4000, pa sve do 500kn
<Mmike> firefox je neupotreljivo spor
<Mmike> pa nit vip.hr ne radi s njim kak spada
<Mmike> bas me zanima u cem oni testiraju te stranice kad ih naprave :)
<ivoks> eto, objavili ubuntu hud
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' to ovo: http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3935
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da su uspjeli ddosat blogove koji pisu o tome :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> da, 2k kuna
<Mmike> to su meni nudili kad sam kumio i molio da su mi ukrali mobitel (legend) pa da ajdte znam da mi nije istekao ugovor pa ajde
<ivoks> ja sam na tarifi 400
<Mmike> pa mi to previse para za dat za mobitel :)
<Mmike> ja sam na 200
<Mmike> i cura i ja, imamo ravno 400 kuna telefona mjesecno, ne racunajuc parking
<Mmike> ili ako odem u austriju :)
<Mmike> nikad nit 2/3 ne potrosim koliko mi daju
<ivoks> http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Searching_menus
<ivoks> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<SilverSpace> felefon je najveca pojedinacna stavka 
<SilverSpace> vise nego plin za grijanje
<Mmike> strahota
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0NzU
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa jesi pogledao linkove koje sam pejstao? :)
<SilverSpace> nisam :)
<SilverSpace> instalirao 
<Mmike> ukratko
<Mmike> tb9 se cini PUNO bolji
<SilverSpace> hm na precise je vec tb10
<SilverSpace> hm ne radi
<ivoks> kaj, ivica slabo?
<SilverSpace> ma i nije tako los osim za prvim i drugim
<SilverSpace> uvjeti su loshi
<SilverSpace> ovaj hub radi 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je sporo od najsporijeg puza
<ivoks> kaj je sporo?
<SilverSpace> hud*
<ivoks> stisnes alt i pokaze se odmah
<SilverSpace> meni ne
<SilverSpace> no dobro to je tek u zacetku
<Mmike> say hello to the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications
<Mmike> jel' mora taj covjek potrgat sve
<Mmike> Kakva utakmica :)
<SilverSpace> uh da zuvce trga
<SilverSpace> trgamo francuze
<Mmike> jebena utakmica!
<Mmike> ubili smo ih!
<jelly-home> Mmike: jesi pogledao sta je bilo s onim likom il da se okusam 
<Mmike> jelly-home, jok, nije mi se javio lik
<Mmike> obruT, cini se da sam ga prodao
<jelly-home> Mmike: ma joooj
<jelly-home> prvo, lik ima fb aplikaciju, i za svakog klijenta, kojih ima desetke-stotine u skenudi, aplikacija se spaja nanovo na mysqld, napravi nes, i odspoji se
<jelly-home> i to ide prek iste eth0 prek koje mu dolazi promet s interneta.
<jelly-home> also prek istog ifacea ima i NFS
<Mmike> auh :)
<jelly-home> oh well
<jelly-home> nist, objasnio sam mu da postoji nesto sto se zove "connection pool" i da to istrazi, takodjer i da 16000 konekcija u TIME_WAIT stanju izgledaju ruzno
<jelly-home> ... sad mi se cini da je 50EUR/sat mozda i premalo
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-25
<Mmike> rangers:/etc/bind/zones# more anal
<Mmike> Display all 234 possibilities? (y or n)
<Mmike> less anal, same thing ;)
<jelly> anal bind
<ivoks> jos jedan let
<ivoks> pa voznja
<ivoks> i eto me :)
<ivoks> sad sam u EU :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi u jednome komadu :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, rats, znaci nemas vise mogucnost jeftino kupovat androdie?
<hbogner> heh, kupio jucer jos jedan tp-link, ali na ovom drugom punjac/adapter cvrkuce
<hbogner> znaci glasa se zvukom izmedju dial-upmodema i pticice
<SilverSpace> lose
<SilverSpace> elektronski ili trafo adapter
<SilverSpace> trafo hoce za elektronski ne znam
<Mmike> hbogner, tb9 - super za sad :) fakat, superica, radi k'o vurica :0
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/.thunderbird$ du -skh .
<Mmike> 122M	.
<hbogner> Mmike, eto samo treba pitat :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, zvao protis rekli da donesem nazad da ce na servis, pa ce tamo potrazit drugi adapter
<Mmike> lol :)
<hbogner> kaj lol?
<jelly> jel moze taj tp-link radit za Eduroam
<hbogner> jelly, na njga ide i openwrt i dd-wrt ak ti to pomaze
<jelly> ne
<hbogner> za eduroam neznam kaj treba
<jelly> tj. ne znam jel mi pomaze :-)
<hbogner> uglavnom ide custom firmware na njega
 * jelly cita http://eduroam.sourceforge.net/conf_of_eduroam_aai.html
<hbogner> jelly, nikad nisam istrazivao eduroam pa neznam na kom principu radi, ali ja cu slozit wds sa ovim tp-linkovima
<jelly> well, google daje neke rezultate za openwrt i eduroam, pa bum vidijo
<jelly> jel bolje openwrt ili dd-wrt? :-)
<hbogner> koliko sam skuzio dd-wrt je .bin koji dolazi vec gotov i mjenjas samo postavke preko web sucelja
<hbogner> a openvrt je .bin kojeg naknadno sam modificiras preko ssh sucelja
<hbogner> vise je linux-like
<hbogner> i trazi vise zajebancije
<hbogner> valent u osijeku koristi openwrt koliko sam skuzio
<jelly> za koga
<hbogner> i on bi trebao biti skroz otvoren, dok je dd-wrt free ali zatvoren
<hbogner> za projekt otvorena mreza
<hbogner> za koga mislsi vise zajebancije? za onog koji to odrzava
<hbogner> korisnik se nema kaj spajati na ruter i konfigurirati
<jelly> ne, mislio sam za kog je to slagao :-)
<hbogner> aha dobro sam to skuzio
<hbogner> slagao je za projekt otvorena mreza
<hbogner> udruga 
<SilverSpace> osijek
<jelly> pretpostavljam da je to Valent koji radi sa mnom u firmi :-D
<jelly> well, osim sto je njih par u Osijeku, jelte
<hbogner> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=190412521031016&set=pu.182223955183206&type=1&theater
<hbogner> http://kernelreloaded.blog385.com/index.php/archives/projekt-otvorena-mreza/
<hbogner> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/166317/Tri-razlicita-projekta-za-bezicni-internet-u-Osijeku.html
<hbogner> evo ovaj valent i ta mreza :D
<jelly> yep, ljepsa slika nego u human resources aplikaciji
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> od nega sam i saznao za tp-linkove, prije sam koristio samo linksys
<hbogner> ali ovi su duplo jeftiniji
<jelly> tsk
<jelly> slagat embedded "distru" mi nije problem, nisam to radio, al se ne bojim :-)
<hbogner> a ako radi iz svog novcanika svaka kuna je bitna
<hbogner> jelly, openwrt napravias po zelji kaj ti treba kaj ne
<jelly> jedino je problem ak je hardver kvrgav pa ne bude radio dobro kad se nakaci 10 ljudi sa smartfonovima
 * Mmike je imao i openwrt i ddwrt i na kraju je tomato ispao najvise super od svih
<jelly> hbogner: jel na sve modele ide custom fw ili...?  Gledam http://protis.hr/products/details/access-point-tplink-tlwa801nd-wireless-n--300mbps-24ghz-80211ngb-passive-poe-supported-qs/42559 ...kad vec probavam, da odma probam i N pored B i G tehnologije
<hbogner> jelly, ne na sve
<hbogner> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start#tp-link
<hbogner> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<hbogner> ja koristim 841nd
<hbogner> http://protis.hr/products/details/tplink-tlwr841nd-wireless-n-router-300mbps-24ghz-80211ngb-builtin-4port-switch-with-2-d/42558
<hbogner> ovisi i o verziji
<hbogner> ja imam 7.2
<hbogner> i on radi
<hbogner> odoh u dubravu, oporovecka, u tvoje susjedstvo SilverSpace  :D
<hbogner> ali nemam vremena za svratit
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> eh
<dodobas> zna netko koliko kosta karta do praga... busom ?
<SilverSpace> pitaj twitter
<jelly> pitaj www.akz.hr vozni red
<dodobas> pa prvo sam tamo pitao...
<dodobas> vlakom... 15h preko Minkena, ili 19 preko bundimpeste
<calmpitbull> koji programcic je kao dreamweaver
<Mmike> dodobas, busom je oko 12 h
<Mmike> neznam koliko je karta?
<dodobas> tnx Mmike 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes puko :)
<SilverSpace> ups
<Mmike> knj? :)
<jelly> iga
<ivoks> eto me i u skoro-EU
<igcek> zdravo, u cemu moze bit fora da mi nece izvesti for loopa u bash skripti?
<igcek> uvijek kaze, da je bad for loop variable
<SilverSpace> igcek: nesto si krivo uradio
<igcek> znam, samo izvedem kopi pejst pa opet ne radi i to mi smeta
<igcek> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/
<igcek> pokusavam for loop izvesti
<igcek> ali onaj c varjanta for (i=0;i<10;i++)
<SilverSpace> nemam ti ja pojma o tome
<igcek> ni ja :)
<CrazyLemon> probaj for i in `seq 1 10`
<Mmike> igcek, a daj negdje paste koda nekog :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, for i in {1..10}
<Mmike> no need for subshell
<igcek> mah skonto sam foru, malo mi je neugodno al jebi ga...
<igcek> sh je posve drugi shell nego bash
<Mmike> i, ako vec radis subshell ne koristi `` nego $(), znaci, ovo tvoje gore bi bilo: for i in $(seq 1 10)
<Mmike> igcek, ovisi gdje, al' da, najcesce je :)
<igcek> znaci ako hoces praksirati bash moras i startati sa bash :)
<igcek> znaci ne sh skripta.sh, neg bash skripta.sh
<Mmike> ae :)
<igcek> :) tenks svjedno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znas za ovo http://systester.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<Mmike> http://slavic-unity.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=42
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hm, ne
<Mmike> al' zanimljivo
<Mmike> idem probat
<Mmike> (zanimljivo je kako, kad odlucim raditi do kasno, nikad nista ne napravim) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> "Zanimljivo je da je za 13:13 zabio igrac s brojem 13, a i na madjarskoj strani usao je igrac s brojem 13" :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> zasto ja sad isntaliram 1001 qt4-dev paket? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisi mogo nac nesto gnomabilno? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod mene radi 
<SilverSpace> nista nisam istalirao
<Mmike> skinuo si sors ili binary?
<SilverSpace> imas i cli 
<SilverSpace> binari
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ja skidam sors
<Mmike> konj :)
<hbogner> Mmike, he he he
<hbogner> meni na xfce radi normalno :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ma nisam bajnari skido opce
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ovo je hard-core :)
<Mmike> a i izgleda k'o da nesto pametno radim :)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> racuna :)
<SilverSpace> puko mi zub
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> koji?
<SilverSpace> zadnji vec popravljani
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa di to poravljas, kod samira u garazi?
<hbogner> i kaj jedes da ti zubi pucaju?
<hbogner> ljesnjaci i orasi se NE jedu s ljuskom
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hebiga ima dosta vremena kad je taj zub popravljan
<Mmike> hbogner, :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> taman danas bio kod zubara
<hbogner> u tvom kvartu :D
<hbogner> oporovecka :D
<hbogner> kaze svrati da opet popricamo za godinu dvije :D
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> 0 karijesa :D
<SilverSpace> ja tek za desetak dana cu moc kod zubara
<hbogner> zakaj za 10?
<SilverSpace> ne mogu hodati 
<SilverSpace> koljeno mi u komi 
<hbogner> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/usdi.png
<hbogner> krivi kanal
<hbogner> e jel netko osim SilverSpace koristi chrome
<hbogner> treba mi nekaj pogledat jel radi a nemam sad chrome 
<hbogner> http://osm-hr.org/bing.htm
<hbogner> jel se prikazu plave povrsine na karti
<SilverSpace> hbogner: taj radi
<hbogner> pa pito sam te jal taj radi, reko si ne
<SilverSpace> ne radi kada kliknem u dropboxu
<SilverSpace> na ovom linku radi
<hbogner> aha chrome nezna parsirati lokalne fajlove?
<SilverSpace> eee
<hbogner> iii
<SilverSpace> ooo
<hbogner> uuu
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrr
<SilverSpace> joj odoh spat
<hbogner> ode i ja
<Mmike> varnish je smece
<Mmike> pa taj se drek rusi svako malo
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-26
<igustin> Mmike: kre se ne bi složio s tobom ;)
<Mmike> igustin, pa neznam
<Mmike> igustin, iako ovo je bed s losim strojem
<Mmike> tj, memorijom
<Mmike> git mi se rusio isto :)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<ivoks> Mmike: varnish je zakon
<ivoks> to sto se rusi sa potrganom memorijom tesko da je kakav argument protiv njega :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nadajmo se da je losa memorija
<ivoks> meni varnish ima maksimalni uptime
<Mmike> mi ga imamo na 40ak servera i povremeno se neki srusi, pa ga haproxyji izbace van, pa se oporavi, pa dodje nazad. i tak. povremeno = jednom u 2-3 tjedna.
<Mmike> Al' ovaj stroj je bas ono, umirao, pa me ispizdilo - na kraju ispalo da je losa memorija bila.
<Mmike> iako ne kuzim zakaj ti konji koriste varnish
<Mmike> imamo 101 drugi cluster sa nginxom koji radi savrseno
<ivoks> joj... vrijeme je da ustanem
<ivoks> kvragu i porezna i zahebancija s time
<SilverSpace> ide mi na kujac ovaj chrome kaj se srusi cim mu veza nije prema netu najbolja
<jelly> meni se ne rusi
<SilverSpace> jelly: imas dobru vezu
<ivoks> eto, opet sranja u novom sadu
<SilverSpace> pokaze mi se onaj plavi ekran 
<ivoks> zapalili aute na cuvanom parkingu
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne srusi se app
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ni za sto godina ne bu dobro
<ivoks> pa nije da im nasi primitivci ne ostanu duzni kada dodju na more :)
<SilverSpace> istina 
<jelly> ivoks: onda nije bas bio cuvan
<ivoks> ocito
<SilverSpace> cuvar pozvao ekipu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj nikada kraja tome
<SilverSpace> sad mi ovi idu na kujac na RTL sa prevodima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, que?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prevodima srpskih filmova
<SilverSpace> dobili su naredbu da se svi strani filmovi moraju titlovati tako i srpski
<ivoks> pa tako je
<SilverSpace> tako je po zakonu
<ivoks> i tako treba biti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: je slazem se i ja
<ivoks> ja znam engleski, pa se ne bunim sto imaju titlove
<ivoks> netko zna francuski
<Mmike> kakve su to gluposti? :)
<ivoks> netko spanjolski
<Mmike> joj, daj
<Mmike> ksenofobi, obojica :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisu gluposti
<Mmike> jel' bi i zagorski/dalmatinski mozda titlovali? :)
<ivoks> dapace, u americi je sve titlano
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sorry, to je, po meni, zatucana malogradjanstina
<ivoks> zagorski i dalmatinski su dijalekti, ne jezici
<SilverSpace> doduse ne sjecam se koji sam zadnji film pogledao njihov
<Mmike> ivoks, kakve to veze ima? manje razumijes nekog zagorca (ili jos gore, medjimurca) nego srbina
<ivoks> kako tko
<Mmike> da, hrvatski i srpski nisu isti jezici
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je do tebe
<ivoks> nemoj po zebi zakljucivati
<Mmike> cek, ti ne razumijes srpski?
<Mmike> btw, kaj je titlano u americi?
<ivoks> razumijem dobar dio
<ivoks> sve
<Mmike> nije istina
<Mmike> nist nije titlano
<Mmike> tj, je
<ivoks> i to live emisije imaju titlove
<Mmike> ako si gluhonjem
<Mmike> da, za gluhe 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> sve
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> mozda je to posebni kanal
<ivoks> al u svim bircevima su titlovi :)
<Mmike> da, imaju one uredjaje koji titlaju automacki sve
<Mmike> nekad sjebu :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, to sa srpskim je tako smijesno i tako jadno :/
<Mmike> cisti izdrk 'napacenog naroda'
<ivoks> nije izdrk, nego je zakon
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle jel zakon postoji
<dodobas> ja bih radije da ih sve sinkrnoniziraju na rvacki
<dodobas> tako je najbolje...
<SilverSpace> i kaj je tu sporno
<ivoks> mi ovdje ne raspravljamo o tome jesu li hrvatski i sprski isti
<ivoks> nego treba li strani jezik imati titlove
<SilverSpace> doduse boli me kita ja ih ne gledam 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to kaj je zakon u kurcu :)
<Mmike> istina, zakon je
<ivoks> nije zakon u kurcu
<Mmike> i treba ga se pridrzavati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije zakon u kujcu 
<ivoks> jer jezik uopce nije definiran zakonom :)
<ivoks> vec ustavom
<Mmike> ok, aj se odmakni od toga
<Mmike> i pogledaj cisto prakticno/ekonomsko/korisnu stranu
<Mmike> mislis da zbilja to treba titltat?
<Mmike> trosit novce i vrijeme na sprdacinu?
<Mmike> po meni bi nase malo misto trebalo titlat
<SilverSpace> RTL je privatna firma i ako hoce takve filmove dilati neka se drzi zakona
<Mmike> ili gruntovcane
<Mmike> iako ja jako dobro razumijem dalmatince
<ivoks> ajde sad ti stani i razmisli samo
<Mmike> i zagorce isto - medjimurce pak UOPCE ne razumijem
 * Mmike sjeo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gruntovcani su dijalekt
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji - ne razumijes!
<ivoks> ne mislis li da takva politika upravo utjece na degradaciju jezika
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nauci :)
<ivoks> hrvatski i srpski su slicni bas zbog takve politike
<ivoks> nisu bili prije 100-150 godina
<SilverSpace> da nije bilo juge nebi bili toliko slicni kao danas
<ivoks> i zato bolje razumijes srbina nego svog sunarodnjaka koji nije izasao sa sela
<Mmike> ivoks, dobro, i?
<Mmike> kakve to ima veze?
<ivoks> ne zato sto je on seljak, vec zato sto se on nije odmaknuo od svog jezika
<Mmike> po meni je to super
<Mmike> sto se nije odmaknuo od svog jezika
<ivoks> pa super je
<Mmike> jer je hrvatski bas zbog toga bogat
<ivoks> slazem se
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bi se sad mi morali odmaknuti od svog
<SilverSpace> zbog neki tamo filmova
<Mmike> (uz to sto je prejebeno slusati moju nonu, bracko/hvaranku kako se svadja s medjimurkom) :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakvo odmicanje od svog? o cem ti pricas?
<ivoks> pa to ti insinuiras
<Mmike> kako?
<ivoks> kad kazes da treba titlati moje malo misto, a ne srpski
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to si gore reko :)
<SilverSpace> bas tak
<Mmike> kak je to odmicanje od svog?
<Mmike> poanta je da gledalac ne razumije
<Mmike> i da mu pomognes da razumije
<Mmike> jebala vas politika i nacionalni ponos :/
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa da,mislim, jedini razlog zbog kojeg vas to smeta je sto je to 'srpski', pa je to odmah zlo.
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> smetalo bi me i za slovenski
<ivoks> i za crnogorski
<ivoks> i za madjarski
<ivoks> i za cescki
<ivoks> i za slovacki
<Mmike> ali, slovenski ne razumijes
<Mmike> madjarski jos manje
<ivoks> ma je li
<Mmike> pa jeps
<Mmike> razumijes li?
<ivoks> pa razumijem
<ivoks> slovenski
<ivoks> i slovacki
<ivoks> i engleski
<ivoks> ali netko drugi ne razumije
<ivoks> isto kao i srpski
<ivoks> pogotovo u filmovima
<ivoks> gdje ne pricaju knjizevni srpski
<ivoks> i onda, kada si covjek ne moze prevesti neku rijec, pocne ju koristiti
<ivoks> kao spam
<ivoks> kao televizor
<ivoks> kao basca
<Mmike> ok, jasno ti je da je to bullshit sto pricas sad? :)
<ivoks> kuzis?
<Mmike> prvo, to sto ti razumijes slovacki je samo tvoj plus
<Mmike> 90% hrvata ne razumije
<ivoks> nije bullshit
<Mmike> kao sto ne razumiju niti madjarski
<Mmike> a drugi bullshit je ' kada si covjek ne moze prevesti neku rijec, pocne ju koristiti '
<Mmike> kako ce titlanje to sprijeciti?
<ivoks> 11:51 < Mmike> kako ce titlanje to sprijeciti?
<ivoks> eto, titlanje
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> pitam te
<Mmike> kako ce to biti sprijeceno?
<ivoks> upravo si upotrijebio tudju rijec jer ne znas nasu :)
<Mmike> "titlanje", ok
<ivoks> isto kao i citanje
<Mmike> ok, i pitam te, kako "potpisivanje" to sprecava?
<ivoks> citanje knjige oplemenjuje vokabular
<Mmike> kenjdrek
<Mmike> pricamo o 'titlanju', ne o knjigama
<ivoks> ista je stvar
<Mmike> mislis da 'titlanje' engleskih filmova oplemenjuje vokabular?
<Mmike> ili 'madjarskih'
<ivoks> u odnosu na necitanje knjiga i gledanje filmova?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> 'titlanje' se radi samo i jedino zato sto inace taj program koji nudis nitko nebi razumio
<ivoks> ne nitko
<ivoks> svi
<SilverSpace> eto
 * igustin ijaoo, ne i ovdje... :/
<ivoks> trebalo bi biti svi
<Mmike> i kao takav, nerazumljiv, nebi imao smisla
<SilverSpace> igustin: :D
<Mmike> nitko-svi? izgubio si me sad
<Mmike> 'svi nebi razumio'? ne kuzim
<ivoks> svi bi trebali moci razumjeti, ali to je utopija i van ove teme, nebitno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja ih ne gledam kad ih ne razumijem
<Mmike> cekte malo
<Mmike> ljudi
<Mmike> http://www.economy.rs/vesti/19153/Zemlja-ima-jos-60-godina-da-istrosi-sve-resurse.html
<Mmike> sto tu ne razumijete?
<Mmike> ok, ovo je 'knjizevno', cek malo
<ivoks> odlican si primjer uzeo
<SilverSpace> ne citam to
<ivoks> bas da pogledam
<ivoks> Populacija najsiromašnijih zemalja svijeta raste bezmalo četiri puta brže od stanovnistva bogatih država.
<ivoks> koji k je bezmalo?
<dodobas> koji k je kariola ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije da ne razumijem ali ne citam sa razumjevanjem bas svega
<ivoks> al u tekstu nije bilo onoga sto sam se nadao da ce biti
<ivoks> dodobas: kariola se koristi u dijelovima hrvatske, kao rijec
<ivoks> ja stvarno ne znam sto je 'bezmalo'
<dodobas> i jel to književno 
<ivoks> iako, otprilike, shvacam kontekst, ne znam sto je tocno htio reci
<Mmike> dodobas, di si to naso, brate mili :)
<ivoks> skoro cetri puta brze?
<dodobas> trebali bi sve iz RH titlat s knjizevnim jezikom
<ivoks> nadao sam se da ce u tekstu biti planeta
<Mmike> ivoks, bezmalo je hrvatska rijec
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> mozda je
<Mmike> nije mozda, je
<ivoks> ali ja ju nikad nisam cuo
<Mmike> bas provjerio u rijecniku
<ivoks> opet ti neki svoj rjecnik
<Mmike> daklem, ne kenjaj :)
<ivoks> rjecnik, ne rijecnik
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> Vladimir Anic
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> koji fail :)
<ivoks> jel ima u njemju i 'Planeta'
 * Mmike ce sad malo sutjeti radij 'rijecnika' :)
<Mmike> my point, razumijes tekst
<Mmike> ne treba ti 'titl'
<ivoks> ne razumijem
<ivoks> ne znam sto je bezmalo :)
<Mmike> ivoks, znas sto je 'bokin'? :)
<Mmike> ili 'bola' ? :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> ili 'bokun'? :)
<ivoks> ali sam ih barem cuo
<Mmike> ili 'bericetan' :)
<ivoks> bezmalo, jeb. me pas, prvi put sad :)
<ivoks> nego, nisi mi rekao
<Mmike> bezmalo = umalo, zamalo, tek sto nije
<ivoks> je li ima i 'Planeta' u tom Anicu?
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<ivoks> dodobas: mi danas pricamo jos uvijek hrvatsko-srpski
<ivoks> knjizevni hrvatski je danas isto sto je i bio i prije 30 godina
<Mmike> pise vako
<ivoks> i to se ne treba forsirano mijenjati, treba pustiti jezik da zivi
<Mmike> planet m (planeta z), blablabla, astr. nebesko tijelo koje blablabla
<dodobas> e pa kariola nije u tome... a opet se naveliko koristi, kao i kacavida...
<ivoks> e, pa planeta nije zenskog roda
<Mmike> planetarij je doslo od planeta, a ne od planet
<ivoks> planeta ne postoji
<ivoks> svaki planet je planet
<Mmike> ti si strucni jezikoslovac? :) :)
<Mmike> znas li da se i dan danas spore oko toga sto je narjecje a sto je drugi jezik? :)
<ivoks> pitaj bilo kojeg jezikoslovca
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> zagrepcanin ce reci "Kaj cemo radit?"
<ivoks> joj, na koje ja gluposti trosim vrijeme
<Mmike> ili 'kaj bumo radili'
<Mmike> dok zagorac veli 'kaj se radece'
<Mmike> infinitiv futura - ne postoji u hrvatskom jeziku
<ivoks> ne, pa ti nisi pravi zagrepcanec :)
<Mmike> i sad ti meni reci da je to 'isti jezik'
<ivoks> kaze se 'Kaj bumo delali'
<ivoks> pitaj Bandica :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> fakat :) :)
<ivoks> idem radit...
<ivoks> pozdrav
<Mmike> moja poanta je da ces bolje razumjeti autohtonong zrenjanincanina nego visana
<Mmike> ili ludbrezanina
<ivoks> i eto me natrag
<ivoks> i ja se slazem s tobom
<Mmike> i nepotrebno je 'potpis s prevodom' stavljati na srspki film
<Mmike> cisto zato
<ivoks> a moja je poanta da je to posljedica politickog forsiranja priblizavanja jezika
<Mmike> politicke ideologije i nacionalna sranja na stranu
<Mmike> mislis, tamo, od 45te?
<ivoks> knjizevni hrvatski, kakvog danas znamo, je poslijedica politicke namjere
<ivoks> od 30ih
<ivoks> od kraljevine jugoslavije
<SilverSpace> 1914
<ivoks> procitaj senou
<ivoks> procitaj matosa
<ivoks> u izvornim oblicima
<ivoks> i vidjeti ces da je slicnije kajkavskom nego li 'knjizvenom hrvatskom'
<ivoks> knjizevni hrvatski je izmisljeni jezik
<ivoks> isto kao i knjizevni srbski
<ivoks> srpski
<dodobas> joj... pa svaki književni jezik je izmišljeni jezik
<ivoks> umjetno napravljeni da budu sto blize jedan drugom
<ivoks> dodobas: al barem ima uporiste u narodu
<dodobas> je... diskutabilno
<dodobas> nek netko danas napise knjigu fajsbuk dijalektom
<dodobas> pa ce za 50g govoriti kako je to knjizevno
<ivoks> i to je sasvim u redu
<ivoks> ako se jezik razvija normalno, ok 
<Mmike> zasto je to bitno?
<ivoks> ali ako izmislis gramatiku, pismo i rijeci, onda to nije ok
<Mmike> osim za filozofiju o jeziku (sto nikako nije nebitno, da se razumijemo)
<dodobas> i sad... neki istarski dijalekt ne treba titlovat... jer je to kao rhv jezik... unutar granica
<Mmike> my point je - besmisleno je inzistirati na 'titlanju' (ivoks ,jebali te navodnici!) srpskih filmova
<dodobas> a srpski i bosanski treba, jer je izvan granica
<Mmike> da, fakat
<Mmike> bosanski isto!
<ivoks> koji nered od geografskog prostora :)
<dodobas> ali ne hercegovacki, jer je to 'prirodno' unutar RV prostora
<Mmike> druze dodobas, mi mora da pojedemo neko meso sa razanj da stomak bude pun i da piva sedne kako dolikuje radni narod od ovu drzava
<dodobas> ba, ofkors :)
<Mmike> meni su pirocanci super :)
<ivoks> pivo
<Mmike> ti likovi znaju samo za - nominativ:)
<ivoks> idem radit
<Mmike> ivoks, ja radim i serem, beat that! :) 
<dodobas> jezik nije djeljiv granicom...
<Mmike> al' je djeljiv s nulom! :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: tebi je sranje u genima, meni to bas i ne ide :)
<ivoks> ili seranje
<Mmike> jedini bed je sto mi ruke otpadnu svaki put
<Mmike> kad je netko u krivu na internetu! :)
<dodobas> ste vidjeli ovo http://www.20thingsilearned.com/en-US/home
<dodobas> HTML5 knjiga
<Mmike> guba :)
<SilverSpace> bas 
 * Mmike ce od sad SilverSpacea zvat - BRE :)
<dodobas> ili dabar :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sory kaj sam te malo umorio i kaj su ti prstichi otpali :)
<Mmike> nah, ja sam glupan kad se navucem na tanki led :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422851_2886515915321_1032867241_2933282_1281596433_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> opa nova fora u unity kad drzis super tipku pokaze ti se shotrcut menu 
<SilverSpace> odlicno
<igustin> super tipka? to za unity treba neka super tipkovnica koja ima tu tipku? :)
<Mmike> kaj nije to alt? :)
<Mmike> http://www.infoworld.com/d/applications/google-chrome-remixes-worth-trying-out-184923
<jelly> Control, Alt, Meta, Super, Hyper, sve standardni X11 modifieri
<jelly> Super su obicno na ubuntu mapirani na Windows, a Meta nije mapirana nigdje
<SilverSpace> igustin: windows tikpka hebemu kaj ti treba titlovati :)
<SilverSpace> evo ako vam nije jasno http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202012-01-26%2014%3A32%3A51.png
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> etio
<Mmike> tomcat7
<Mmike> kad ce to doci u debian?
<Mmike> Il' da skinem pakete iz testinga i molim se bogu?
<jelly> Mmike: /msg dpkg ssb
<Mmike> jelly, hm!
<Mmike> jelly, thnx, cem vidim/probam!
<igcek> decki,kad ja mounta neki disk, jeli moguce da što je veči disk, to dulje traje mountanje?
<jelly> nikad ne uzimat pakete iz testing ili unstable, osim rucno downloadane .deb-ove -- ako stavis u apt testing ili unstable postoji opasnost da se poinstalira vise nego si htio
<Mmike> a nene
<Mmike> to nisam nit mislio :)
<Mmike> igcek, ne bas :) koji FS je na disku? sto ti logovi kazu?
<Mmike> jelly, samo sam mislio na ruke downloadirati .debove i nadati se da nece bit previse dependency zavrzlama
<Mmike> jer onda mogu napravit nase internet tomcat7 pakete i milina
<igcek> hmm... malo komplikovanje je sve skupa. pokuso sam na particiju kopirat disk sa dd pa da ga onda vrati, zato da ga pretvorim iz trenutacnog lvm u ful kul mega ext3
<igcek> pa je nekaj zaglavijo, kad sam ga pokuso mountat
<igcek> interesantno, particija je bila ext3, al erorr kod mountanja sa npr. ext3 ili ext4 je bio non suported fs. kad sam dao ext2... no sad ga melje :)
<igcek> kad smo vec kod toga, najbolj elegantna metoda za pretvorit iz lvm u ext3
<igcek> ?
<igcek> ova mi malo smrdi http://daniel-albuschat.blogspot.com/2008/02/converting-lvm-to-normal-partition.html
<jelly> igcek: backup, reformat, restore.
<jelly> "iz lvm u ext3" je, pedantno gledano, mijesanje krusaka i jabuka.  "lvm" je block device, "ext3" je filesystem (koji se nalazi NA nekakvom block deviceu)
<jelly> "iz lvm na normalnu particiju" je preciznije
<igcek> mnja, hebeno kako god
<igustin> SilverSpace: rotfl
<igustin> Asus eeePC X101 MeeGO 1449 kn http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_X101 http://eurotrade.hr
 * igustin besramno reklamira dobru stvar
<SilverSpace> 10" malo mi je
<igustin> to se zove netbook
<igustin> konačno dobar model za male novce
<SilverSpace> 13" mi je ok 
<SilverSpace> ali 10" mi je mali 
<igustin> to je malo kao glavno računalo, ali kao pomoćno prijenosno malo - idealno, niš veće od toga ne treba
<Mmike> igcek, kol'ko para?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> igustin, kol'ko para?
<igustin> ?
<igustin> Asus eeePC X101 MeeGO 1449 kn
<igustin> ^^^
<SilverSpace> igustin: vidis da Mmike moras titlovati :)) 
<igustin> :D
<igustin> Mmike: tisućučetiristočetrdesetdevetkunainulalipa
<Mmike> ides
<jelly> igcek: ma nije, samo imas downtime.
<Mmike> pa to fakat nije puno
<Mmike> jel' ide gore neki normalni OS?
<igustin> ?
<igustin> o.O
<igustin> Mmike: Å¡to si pio danas?
<Mmike> ubuntu, recimo
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<igustin> ili koliko? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ak pise meego, onda valjda ide meego jebemu
<Mmike> igustin, par kava premalo :)
<Mmike> ne, meego je gore
<Mmike> reko, jel' ide nesto normalno? :)
<igustin> Mmike: meego je gore, a ti stavi win2K8 server ;)
<Mmike> ne, ja bi turuntu gore
<jelly> Mmike: forkaj ga, pa napravi YuGo
<igustin> ma vjerojatno ide sve, ali nisam probao
<igustin> jelly: LOOOL
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si ksenofob :)
<jelly> za tu cijenu ne bi me cudilo da ima arm i zalockani UEFI koji boota samo signed kernel
<SilverSpace> ksenomob
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kako iz .thunderbird direktorija iscupati username/password
<Mmike> zastso je to zlockano
<Mmike> sunce im
<igustin> jelly: Atom
<igustin> jelly: AFAIK, nije UEFI, barem ne zlockan
<SilverSpace> hebemu svima danas potreban titl :)
<igustin> Mmike: na Linuxu nisam još čupao, ali na win imaš utility za to koji radi uredno
<SilverSpace> da na win radi ok
<Mmike> najlakse je , cini se, ugasit tb, podmetnut drugi tb, upalit, prepisat, ugasit, vratit, upalit
<SilverSpace> kemija
<igustin> Mmike: stavi profil pod windows thunderbird i opali mailpv
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> promijnio password na njuskalu
<Mmike> i zovu me iz njuskala
<Mmike> da dal' sam ja to htio mijenjat
<Mmike> reko jesam
<Mmike> ok, hvala
<Mmike> :)
<igustin> wow :)
<SilverSpace> imali neku frku izgleda
<jelly> 1024x600 mi je premalo za radit
<jelly> al da konacno ima pristojnu cijenu i na nasem trzistu, je
<igcek> decki, ako ste zainteresirani za nabavu racunala se u sloveniji sad isplati laptom sa SUPER performansama i 17'' lcd-om za 390€
<igcek> uzo sam ga i super je!
<igcek> opa zalim slucaj, rasprodali su sve
<igcek> :(
<Mmike> jelly, slazem se
<Mmike> moja curka ima 1024x600, isto 10", acera, atom, 120GB obicna disk, 7 sati traje baterija, windoze gore, spor za poludit, al' za pogledat film iz kreveta milina
<Mmike> SilverSpace, osh prodavat mozda svoj legend? :) trept :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne znam u 4mj mi istice ugovor
<SilverSpace> pa bi nesto uzeo drugo
<Mmike> ma cura oce bas legend
<jelly> Mmike: al jedino za to je i dobar
<Mmike> a ide u bolnicu za tjedan dana
<Mmike> pa gledam kaj bi joj uzeo
<SilverSpace> onaj caa cao kak se vec zove
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jos nikoga ko ga ima nisam cuo da je nezadovoljan 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ha? :)
<jelly> o cem SS prica
<jelly> Cao Cao 1] was a warlord and the penultimate chancellor of the Eastern Han Dynasty who rose to great power during the dynasty's final years.
<jelly> ... vjerojatno ne taj
<CrazyLemon> htc cha cha :D
<SilverSpace> bas tom
<jelly> nakon ovih dva mjeseca sto ga imam, ne bi preporucio uzimati sa ebaya ovaj sa singapruskim firmverom 
<jelly> ne kuzi hrvatski busy tone
<jelly> drugo, ima samo 160M mjesta za aplikacije, a updatei postojecih aplikacija i podaci instaliranih aplikacija gutaju taj prostor
<jelly> hrpa aplikacija ne ide na "install to SD", a i za one koje idu, ispadne npr. 4MB ode na SD a 6 ostane u glavnom storageu
<jelly> trece, vecina Android UI-ja pretpostavlja portrait mode i da je po defaultu ekran duzi nego siri.  Na nekim aplikacijama se dosta toga ne vidi ili je ruzno (g+, skype), na drugima te po defaultu prebaci u portrait i moras okretati mobitel na bok
<Doktor-X> hello
<jelly> cetvrto, gore je android 2.3.3 (ima update za 2.3.5) i flash mu je zakljucan - S-ON, nema roota, treba ti netko sa xtc-clipom za prebaciti u S-OFF
<jelly> implicitno, android 2.3.3 i no root znaci da nema tun.ko, i da ne radi Cisco VPN
<jelly> SilverSpace: ako ti gore navedene stvari nisu kriticni problem, model je cisto ok
<Doktor-X> ekipa imam problema sa flashom
<Doktor-X> kada je jubito u fuul screanu slika trza
<Doktor-X> i fps padne za pola
<jelly> Doktor-X: koji procesor? koja grafulja? koji driver?
<Doktor-X> a drop frames samo raste
<Doktor-X> graficka je ati 3870
<jelly> Doktor-X: jel radi bolje ako smanjis eksplicitno kvalitetu na 480p ili 360p
<Doktor-X> ne
<Doktor-X> probao sam i iskljućit hardversko dekodiranje i opet neća
<jelly> meni na i3 540 procu radi ok i softversko dekodiranje
<Doktor-X> nemam pojma zašto to tako loše radi
<Doktor-X> na win 7 sve je ok
<Doktor-X> i da imam gore 10.04
<Doktor-X> 11.04
<Doktor-X> sorry 
<Doktor-X> jer mi 11.10 neda ugasit ni resitirat komp kak spada
<jelly> Doktor-X: zato sto flash opcenito lose radi na Linuxu.  Nisi odgovorio na druga dva pitanja.
<Doktor-X> amd 9750 cpu
<Doktor-X> driveri open source
<Doktor-X> ali ni Proprietary nerade ništa bolje
<jelly> hm, quad core iz 2008, ajmo rec da bi to mozda bilo dost mozda ne
<Doktor-X> nije valjda na cpu nema snage
<Doktor-X> ako mi radi 1080p preko cpu-u
<Doktor-X> pa valjda i usrani flash može
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> flaassh ne moze ni sa cime :)
<SilverSpace> zakonom zabraniti
<Doktor-X> samo Å¡to je pola weba sa njime
<SilverSpace> jesi probao sa html5 na youtube
<Doktor-X> aha
<Doktor-X> to mi ni na prozorima neradi dobro
<Doktor-X> mislim na linuxu radi bolje od flesha ali nije to to
<SilverSpace> to je sve pomalo ati flash ...
<SilverSpace> sve kaj ne radi na linux dobro
<Doktor-X> dali se može skompajlirat flash specifično za moj pc
<SilverSpace> ne
<Doktor-X> neznam što bi rekao imam volju preć na linux ali ovakve stvari me ubijaju u pojam
<Doktor-X> jednostavno to neradi dobro
<SilverSpace> da problem je kaj sa gaznoo raznom grafickima ne radi dobro
<Doktor-X> kako da stavim full screen html5
<Doktor-X> jer kad stisnem full screen samo mi ga poveća
<SilverSpace> tek se sad prilagodio misu malo bolje
<jelly> Doktor-X: ukljuci fglrx drivere sa svim komponentama, podesi flash da koristi akceleraciju bez obzira na sve, restartaj browser
<jelly> u /etc/adobe/mms.cfg stavi:
<jelly> OverrideGPUValidation=1
<jelly> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<CrazyLemon> otiso doktor :)
<jelly> ode
<jelly> ko mu krif
<jelly> prva greska je apravo sto ima ati kartu a ne nvidiju
<CrazyLemon> imam i ja ati (integriranu) pa radi flash @ 1080p brez problema :)
<jelly> vjerojatno imas i pristojniji cpu
<SilverSpace> i neku koja radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> neka ati radi a druga ne radi 
<SilverSpace> i pitaj dragoga boga zasto to hebe
<jelly> iznenadio sam se da na stroju sa cpuom iz ~2010 na poslu uredno radi youtube 1080p sa intelicom
<SilverSpace> da intelica radi super
<SilverSpace> meni na atomu radi sve ok 
<SilverSpace> osim flasha
<SilverSpace> u fullscrinu
<ivoks> brijem da sam pobrao mononukleozu
<SilverSpace> ma da
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sestra ju je imala ovih dana
<ivoks> i kak sam otisao u kanadu
<ivoks> prvo me bolilo grlo, pa sam dobio temperaturu
<ivoks> i onda je sve proslo zadnji dan
<ivoks> dosao ovdje, vozio iz budimpeste
<ivoks> i sad opet... predvecer, teperatura preko 38
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/403173_181042045329780_100002719560003_247694_85692150_n.jpg
<drexcya_> jelly, za S-OFF bez xtc-clipa pogledaj http://htcdev.com/bootloader
<Mmike> vele: gledajte u crvenu tocku na nosu osobe cca 20 sekundi, trepcite sto mannje ako uopce
<Mmike> nakon 20ak sekundi pogledajte na zid i trepcite
<igcek> LJUDI"
<igcek> imal koga?
<igcek> vidim, da je default u ubuntuju u cronu za skripte sh... a ja bi htio koristiti bash.
<igcek> moze li se to kako drukcijje pored metode da promjenim u crontabu iz sh u bash?
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kaj? :)
<Mmike> ti imas napisanu skriptu, right?
<Mmike> koju pokreces iz crona, right?
<Mmike> i ti bi htio da se ta skripta pokrene sa bashom, a ne sa shom?
<Mmike> rajt?
<Mmike> ako je to to, onda na pocetku skripte moras imati: #!/bin/bash
<Mmike> slicno, da skriptu pises u pythonu, na pocetku skripte imas: !/usr/bin/python
<jelly-home> drexcya_: jedino ako su izdali update u zadnjih dva tjedna
<drexcya_> jelly-home, zašto?
<jelly-home> zato Å¡to prije nije bilo!
<drexcya_> baci pogled na sajt, čini mi se da ima za HTC Cha Cha
<jelly-home> sad ima,da
<igcek> ja? mokej. tnx
<jelly-home> yay.  Sad si mogu sjebat mobitel sa custom firmwareom
<jelly-home> još kad bi znao kako ga backupirati
<drexcya_> jelly-home, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1431969
<drexcya_> to je za moj, ali potraži na xda, naći ćeš
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-27
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> bit ce dobar ovaj 12.04
<SilverSpace> utuntu
<drj_cro> jutar
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vIaTmELSe58#!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, oce li?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a unity? jel' ima kaj novo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: unity zakon
<SilverSpace> u alfi sad sljaka predobro
<Mmike> da, SilverSpace, znam da je tebi i malobrojnoj nekolicini zakon :)
<Mmike> pitam jel' ima kaj novo? :)
<SilverSpace> za sad bas i ne 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo jedino kaj je na njemackom http://seeseekey.net/blog/6102?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<SilverSpace> jel tko koristi encfs
<SilverSpace> http://www.arg0.net/encfs
<api984> SilverSpace: zanimljivo, nop
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ubuntu po defaultu na netbook instalaciji postavi encfs
<api984> brzina, perf na encFS?
<jelly-home> "netbook"
<jelly-home> kakva brzina!
<api984> read, write
<jelly-home> mislim, to mi je manje bitno
<jelly-home> netbook je sam po sebi spor
<api984> to da
<api984> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EncFS
<api984> Anyone having access to the source directory is able to see how many files are in the encrypted filesystem, what permissions they have, their approximate size, and the last time they were accessed or modified.
<jelly-home> da, meni je to skroz prihvatljivo
<api984> mount unutar home, limit prema useru i deny all user to your home dir recimo :)
<api984> fragmentacija je malo veća također
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> sta nije bolje iamti u hometu nekvi file
<Mmike> i untura imati kriptirani blockdivajs?
<Mmike> i mountati ga u userspaceu?
<Mmike> osim ako nisi ueberparanoik
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne znam nikada nisam to koristio osim keepassx sto koristim 
<jelly> keep ass x?
<jelly> Mmike: "bolje?"
<jelly> encfs je vrlo komotan
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' je spor
<Mmike> mislim, enkripcija je spora
<Mmike> i sad, zasto da imam .thumbs kriptiran?
<Mmike> ili .thunderbird?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne bi sve 
<SilverSpace> mapu jednu odredenu
<jelly> Mmike: jel? ne vidim zas bi bio bitno sporiji od block-based pristupa
<Mmike> jelly, mislis, encfs vs any-other-crypto-fs?
<jelly> mislim encfs vs any-other-blockdev-crypto-fs
<Mmike> da
<jelly> s/other//
<Mmike> nema razlike
<Mmike> al' crypto vs non-crypto, razlika je jako osjetna
<Mmike> zato velim, nemas kriptan cijeli houm nego samo ono sto ti treba
<dodobas> hmm, znate neki lib nesto, sto omogucava infinite photo zoom
<jelly> who's this douchebag <tparcina> I have just installed 6.0.3 netinstall and when I try to connect via SSH I get message - ssh: connect to host xx.xx.xx.xx port 22: Connection refused
<Mmike> dodobas, no/can/do
<Mmike> dodobas, osim ak nije vektorska sljika
<Mmike> tparcina, meet jelly , jelly meet tparcina  :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ma moze, ako slozis rasterku piramidu...
<dodobas> *rastersku
<dodobas> slicno kao google maps
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> nemre do beskonacnosti
<Mmike> al' kuzim kaj hoecs reci sad
<Mmike> neznam za taki lib
<Mmike> u biti nisam programirao ozbiljno nesto tak
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> jako dugo :/
<jelly> ključna riječ je izgleda multi scale image
<tparcina> Mmike: Meet jelly?
<tparcina> Mmike: Može odi Debian pitanje? :)
<dodobas> Mmike, jelly , pa moze i to... ali ne nuzno...
<dodobas> znam kojom bi to tehnologijom napravio...
<Mmike> tparcina, a moze :0
<tparcina> Kad sam root na Debianu, onda kad upišem apt-get inst   tu mi više tab neradi. Zašto?
<tparcina> BTW, nisam razumio ono - tparcina, meet jelly , jelly meet tparcina
<Mmike> tparcina, zato sto shell nezna kompletirati apt-get parametre/opcije
<tparcina> Mmike: Ubuntu shell to zna. :(
<Mmike> jeps, ubuntu je napravljen za korisnika debila :)
<Mmike> vidi completione u ubuntuu i prekopiraj to u debian
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> radi i na debianu
<Mmike> apt-get install bash_completion
<SilverSpace> bash-completion
<SilverSpace> hm 
<dodobas> nisam znao za ovo http://www.thevarguy.com/2012/01/23/why-dont-other-linux-distros-use-unity-a-few-thoughts/
<dodobas> skoro kao prica sa AIGLXom i Compizom
<Mmike> http://johtopg.blogspot.com/2010/12/queues-in-sql.html
<Mmike> dodobas, mozda ce ti biti zanimljivo stivo
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo dodobas 
<dodobas> sad ce neki ubuntisa reci da je to problem forkova koji nisu implementirali unity...
<SilverSpace> pa nije problem
<dodobas> ali zasto onda fedora i debian nemaju pakete 
<SilverSpace> pitanje je iz cega ce fork raditi te silne dosdasnje izvedenice
<SilverSpace> dodobas: za unity
<civija> dodobas: zato sto unity sux a debian ne zeli nesto sto sux
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> za fedoru ne znam, on sama vjerojatno sux pa onda zasto stavljati jos nesto sto dodatno sux :)
<civija> ona*
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> http://distrowatch.com Mint je poprilicno odskocio
<SilverSpace> kaj ono treba drzati da vidim grub na pocetku
<civija> Å¡ift
<SilverSpace> hm nisam onda krivo mislio ali mi se ne pojavi dva puta probano
<SilverSpace> utuntu sux
<civija> trebas drzati desni shift
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i ljevo slovo U
<civija> da
<civija> to isto radi
<civija> ja na tipkovnici imam normalno U i ono ustasko U
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> dodaj default timeout 5 sekundi u grub
<civija> echo 5s > /boot/vmlinuz-`uname -r`
<SilverSpace> ne radi 
<SilverSpace> da dodat cu u grub 
<civija> treba ti sudo
<SilverSpace> ma editirat cu grub2
<civija> a dobro mozes i tako dodati timeout :)
<SilverSpace> determines the SHIFT key is depressed during the boot process
<SilverSpace> to pise i u grub
<SilverSpace> ali kaj ja krivo radim 
<SilverSpace> da se meni grub ne pojavi
<civija> ne vjeruj dokumentaciji na linuxu
<civija> cesto zna zavarti korisnika da stvarno je tako kako pise
<SilverSpace> imam cudan problem
<SilverSpace> nece se podic racunalo kad je ugaseno preko noci 
<SilverSpace> moram u kozli rebotati i onda se digne
<SilverSpace> i poslje mogu paliti gasiti koliko hoces i sve radi
<SilverSpace> samo ako duze ostane ugaseno onda nece
<SilverSpace> a ne vidim radi splash di stane
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sredio grub
<jelly> civija: u jebaga, koji je Unicode point za ustasko U
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<ivoks> nisam znao
<ivoks> najbrzi dizelas je brzi od najbrzeg benzinca :)
<civija> jelly: ne znam, ja sam sebi narucio tipkovnicu sa hardverskim tipkom :)
<dodobas> 409km/h ? :)
<civija> veca je od entera
<jelly> to te pitam
<ivoks> 560km/h
<dodobas> road legal ?
<ivoks> ne, naravno
<ivoks> 750 konja
<ivoks> ostali, brzi, su svi na raketni pogon
<civija> tko tu ima htc i moze potvrditi da ako upisujes dijakriticke znakove u sms-u skracuje velicinu poruke na 70 znakova?
<ivoks> to je tako sa svima
<ivoks> nema veze s mobitelom
<civija> nije na svim mobitelima
<ivoks> je, jer nema veze s mobitelima
<ivoks> prebaci iz ascii u utf8
<civija> kako nema jebote znam da sam imao nokiu koja to nije radila
<ivoks> slao si vise poruka, samo to nisi znao
<ivoks> i meni je to nokia radila
<civija> pise na njemu
<civija> koliko znakova uzima
<ivoks> ascii je 7bitni, a utf8 je 8bitni
<civija> jedino ako je krivo ispisivao
<ivoks> krivo je ispisivalo
<ivoks> nokie su znale prebaciti sms u mms, bez da ti ista kazu
<ivoks> Short Message sizes of 160 7-bit characters, 140 8-bit characters, or 70 16-bit characters.
<jelly> a ja mislio da me Skype krade kad šaljem SMSove s našim slovima
<jelly> da je bar UTF-8 ne bi bilo samo 70
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> meni mob opce ne pokazuje broj znakova :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/best-60-linux-applications-for-year-2011-editors-pick/
<chaky> Linux skynet 3.2.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jan 26 08:40:20 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Mmike> PREEMPT
<jelly> Q6600, vrlo oldschool
<chaky> jelly: znam
<chaky> ali eto radi
<jelly> pouzdano djubre, nikak da se pokvari
<Mmike> kol'ko je taj proc losiji od i5?
<civija> chaky: arch?
<jelly> Mmike: kojeg i5.
<Mmike> 2400
<Mmike> recimo
<jelly> dvije - dvije i po generacije razlike
<chaky> civija: da, desktop i laptop
<civija> chaky: cemu ta preopbrazba?
<civija> preobrazba*
<chaky> civija: pobjegao od unitija. Koristio sam KDE4, Xfce na Ubuntu, sve je super radilo - stabilno. Bilo mi dosadno, pa ajde da probam rolling release distru :)
<jelly> rolling != release
 * jelly se skriva
<chaky> civija: btw. meni suspend/hibernate na archu na laptopu radi out-of-the-box :P
<civija> chaky: koji laptop?
<chaky> jelly: :) znam
<civija> radi i meni sad uz malo hakiranja
<chaky> jos cu staviti intelovu wifi karticu, tako da mogu maknuti broadcom-wl drivere
<dodobas> http://i.imgur.com/JQGva.jpg :D want
<chaky> instaliram jucer CentOS 5.7 na jedno Lenovo racunalo, realtek mrezna. Ne radi tijekom instalacije, ali kako je instalacija pukla na kraju jer nije bilo mreze, a nesto zajebavao drugi DVD, stavim instalirati CentOS 5.6 pa cu kada sredim mreznu, nadograditi na 5.7. Kad ono, mrezna radi na 5.6
<jelly> madjija
<jelly> also: noviji driver mozda treba firmware a stariji ne
<Mmike> chaky, jel' bi ti se dalo skompajlirat source neki i pokrenit?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<Mmike> ha-ugh!
<Mmike> jel' se ceka utakmica?
<josipsb> èeka se, nego ¹ta :)
<hbogner> ajmo opensource-ashi pomozite otvorenim projektima: http://is.gd/4wdjFQ
<hbogner> provjerite jeli vase naselje, kvart, ulica ounaceno na karti, ako nije kliknite i napišite gdje sto fali pa cemo ucrtati
<josipsb> .. u mom sluèaju je sve dobro - èak ima ucrtana i lokalna birtija :)
<hbogner> josipsb, ako skuzi da nesto fali smao pikaj, mozes i kucne brojeve :D
<dodobas> to pogotovo
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> nema pojma previse informacija, njemci crtaju i lezece policajc
<Mmike> josipsb, hajd se prebaci na utf-8 :)
<josipsb> Mmike: ok - samo dok to u KVIrcu pronadjem :)
<josipsb> evo, jesam 
<Mmike> gut :)
<Mmike> odo pred telku
<Mmike> adio :)
<SilverSpace> yah
<josipsb> odoh, laku noć :)
<SilverSpace> index ne radi :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, meni radi TM
<hbogner> ali sporto
<hbogner> *sporo
<SilverSpace> da malo proradio 
<SilverSpace> okupacija 
<hbogner> sale, zgodna slika
<hbogner> 16 giga keksi, nisam ni znao d aima takvih
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-28
<ivoks> fino, jamming adventures je ucrtan :)
<ivoks> ucrtan je tommy, studenac i ostali manji ducani
<ivoks> al konzum, najveci na otoku, nije :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> jutro
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<dodobas> elol
<Mmike>  olol
<Mmike> BLOL BLOL
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di je to ucrtano
<Mmike> u mentalnu retinu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: poceo si danas piri rano :)
<SilverSpace> piti*
<Mmike> joj, nisam
<Mmike> fakat nisam dugio pio
<Mmike> dugo pio
<Mmike> idem vecras na neki rodjendan
<Mmike> to ce bit, flj
<ivoks> SilverSpace: na murteru
<SilverSpace> osm
<ivoks> pa da
<SilverSpace> cak ima i bing podloga
<ivoks> na google maps je odavno ucrtano
<SilverSpace> uh obala je lose ucrtana
<ivoks> na bingu?
<ivoks> bing je opcenito los
<ivoks> na bingu je benkovac veci od zadra
<ivoks> tisno je tijesno
<SilverSpace> satelit bing
<SilverSpace> u josm
<SilverSpace> gledam
<ivoks> a na svim tim mapama je grenland veci od afrike
<SilverSpace> lol voksic
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercator_projection
<ivoks> Greenland takes as much area on the map as Africa, when in fact Africa's area is approximately 14 times greater than Greenland.
<ivoks> Alaska takes as much area on the map as Brazil, when Brazil's area is actually more than 5 times that of Alaska.
<ivoks> Finland appears with a greater north-south extent than India, although India's is greater.
<ivoks> Antarctica appears as the biggest continent, although it is actually the fifth in terms of area.
<dodobas> ivoks: pa naravno :)
<ivoks> pa naravno
<dodobas> sve je to zvjera ...
<ivoks> je, zavjera cilindara i kugli
<ivoks> al da treba naci neki bolji nacin prikaza, treba
<ivoks> jednostavno prikazivati svijet na kugli, kakav je
<ivoks> a ne ovako
<dodobas> naravno da ima boljih prikaza 'svijeta'
<SilverSpace> tko kaze da je zemlja kugla :)
<dodobas> a i zemlja nije kugla... :)
<ivoks> ima onaj nasin
<ivoks> pa nije kugla
<ivoks> al je blize kugli nego ploci
<dodobas> ivoks: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mollweide_projection 
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equirectangular_projection
<dodobas> ova na primjer ima podjednake deformacije
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> poante projekcije je da prenese 'kuglu' na plohu i sacuva neka svojstva tipa... kutove, udaljenosti ili površine
<dodobas> merkator je super jer cuva kutove, pa moze navigirati po njoj
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> kut između dvije točke na karti, odgovara kutu u stvarnosti..
<ivoks> ono sto sam ja htio reci je
<ivoks> tehnologija je otisla dovoljno daleko da zumiramo i panamo po kugli
<ivoks> umjesto da skole imaju papirane karte
<ivoks> daj im touch screen, pa neka vrte kuglu
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> a daj, a da unisits izdavačku industriju...
<dodobas> jer na taj tač skrin uređaj, možeš i sve knjige staviti :)
<ivoks> pa da
<dodobas> ili recimo Goodeova https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goode_homolosine_projection
<dodobas> ili Bonneova https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonne_projection
<Mmike> i onda nestane struje
<Mmike> i nemas vise touch/n/pan :)
<ivoks> http://www.enterpriseappstoday.com/management-software/canonical-enterprise-apps-ubuntu-linux-desktop.html
<Mmike> "The only thing you need to know about woman and man is that woman are crazy and man are stupid. And the main reason woman are crazy is because man are stupid!" :)
<ivoks> and man are stupid cause of women
<ivoks> men
<dodobas> koja je ovo fora da skrate spusteve ?
<dodobas> skijanje...
<ivoks> ja bi taj spust zabranio
<dodobas> mogli su onda i sa sanjkama niz brdo
<SilverSpace> lol kaze Žbogar da se nada da ce arbitrazna komisija naci orginalna rjesenja 
<ivoks> orginalna :)
<ivoks> kakva god da jesu, nas je (a i njihov bi trebao biti) interes je da budu u skladu s pravom
<SilverSpace> pa da
<SilverSpace> bilo bi zalosno kada bi bilo drugacije
<SilverSpace> ne svidalo se to nama ili njima
<ivoks> isss...
<ivoks> koliko ja novaca dam drzavi svaki mjesec...
<SilverSpace> previse
<ivoks> umalo saborsku placu
<ivoks> a cini se da cu sad i jos nesto malo vise :)
<SilverSpace> dobro je ako to prati i zaradu
<ivoks> pa vise od pola je predujam poreza na dohodak
<ivoks> ostalo otpada na doprinose i na, pazi ovo, porez na zaposljavanje
<ivoks> naime, ako nekoga zaposlis, drzava ti lupi porez na to... kak se usudjujes nekog zaposlit
<SilverSpace> da znam za taj porez
<ivoks> Uvođenje poreznih izmjena profitirat će samo oni s ispodprosječnim primanjima i dvoje djece, za život će im ostat 114 kuna više 
<ivoks> 114
<ivoks> mogu si odma uzeti kredit za veci stan
<ivoks> zanimljive su ove grafike
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/tri-obitelji---koja-dobiva--a-koja-gubi-/1002991/
<ivoks> ovi zaradjuju namjanje, a 'tata' ima kravatu i aktovku
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/tri-obitelji---koja-dobiva--a-koja-gubi-/1002991/?foto=3
<ivoks> ovi zaradjuju najvise, a 'tata' i 'mama' se izlezavaju na kaucu
<dodobas> imate koji restoran za preporuciti u zg... a da nije kontinetalna/riba/kineski
<ivoks> indijski? :)
<dodobas> ni to :) tamo je atmosfera... kinska :D
<ivoks> al me zivcira ovaj sensation
<ivoks> nema dobrog roma za njega
<jelly-home> zivciraj i ti njega
<SilverSpace> jucer medvjedi izgubili
<SilverSpace> gledao utakmicu i nisu dobro igrali
<ivoks> ma igrali su koma :)
<SilverSpace> madari su u naletu 
<SilverSpace> a uvijek sa njima tesko
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj bi s tvojim desiretom?
<Mmike> btw, ne lupi tebi porez na dohodak nego onom tko radi :)
<Mmike> da, to je megaidijotski, radis, i za tu paru za koju radis - plati porez :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne govorim o porezu na dohodak
<ivoks> govorim o porezu za zaposljavanje
<jelly-home> Mmike: nego za koju paru bi trebao platiti?
<Mmike> blj?
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne kuzim?
<ivoks> porez na dohodak placa radnik
<jelly-home> wtf porez za zaposljavanje
<ivoks> cek, da nadjem kak se tocno zove
<ivoks> porez na rad
<ivoks> il tak nes
<jelly-home> Mmike: odakle bi ti, kao drzava, ubirao porez, nego od onoga sto gradjani zarade
<jelly-home> to je najosnovniji porez pored PDV-a
<Mmike> ivoks, da, gledam, za zaposljavanje
<ivoks> dopirnos za zaposljavanje
<Mmike> kurac za drkanje (pardon my french)
<Mmike> jelly-home, sve kuzim, al' nije li to idijotski? Radio si, zaradio si, sad plati. Pa, necu radit onda :)
<Mmike> Mislim, ok, nije bas tak
<Mmike> al'
<ivoks> kao, poslodavac placa doprinos za zaposljavanje, kao mjeru osiguranja za nezaposlenost
<jelly-home> Mmike: sjeti se toga kad budes bolestan iduci put
<ivoks> http://www.zakon.hr/z/365/Zakon-o-doprinosima
<jelly-home> e, to
<Mmike> jelly-home, kaj bolestan, to je nesto sasvim drugo. 
<ivoks> ako nikoga ne zaposlis, ne placas 'osiguranje za slucaj nezaposlenosti\
<Mmike> placam uredno radniku doprinose za zdravstveno
<ivoks> ako zaposlis, onda placas :)
<ivoks> i ja placam uredno, pa sam jucer morao platiti jos 10kn za pregled :)
<jelly-home> kad nemas dopunsko
<ivoks> covjek bi pomislio da je 1000kn mjesecno dovoljno
<ivoks> pogotovo ako se uzme u obzir da doktoru odem jednom u 5 godina
<ivoks> u biti, placam lijecenje drugima, ne sebi
<jelly-home> pa, da
<jelly-home> nije li to poanta
<ivoks> pa ako je to poanta
<ivoks> onda molim vise prava za one koji se brinu i koji placaju lijecenje drugima
<ivoks> onda nismo svi jednaki
<jelly-home> kakvih prava?
<ivoks> na sudu i tako to :)
<jelly-home> mislim, koju vrstu prava zelis ostvariti na osnovu toga sto statisticki ti i tvoji zaposlenici spadaju u grupu koja je zdrava
<ivoks> ma krivo sam se izrazio
<ivoks> ne prava
<ivoks> vec uvazavanja i sta ja znam
<Mmike> ivoks, nemres vise bit bez zaposlenih, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> one koji imaju se pribija na zid danas... kako se samo usudjuju imati... a u isto vrijeme ti koji imaju placaju vecinu onoga sto drzava ima
<jelly-home> ivoks: to bi onda trebali svi dobiti, sto u krajnjoj liniji ne znaci nista
<ivoks> Mmike: obrt moze
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa ne
<ivoks> ako netko ne pridonosi drustvu, vec uzima iz njega
<jelly-home> zasto ne, ti doprinosi su proporcionalni bruto dohodku
<ivoks> ako netko drugi pridonosi drustvu vise od ostalih, a uzmia isto koliko i ostali
<ivoks> zasto onda oboje imaju isto pravo glasa?
<ivoks> (mislim, naravno, filozofiramo)
<jelly-home> nemaju... onaj koji pridonosi vise ima i socijalne veze u bolje mogucnosti lobiranja
<jelly-home> s/ u / i /
<ivoks> al to se smatra nelegalnim
<ivoks> i zlim
<jelly-home> ne...?
<ivoks> pa... da
<Mmike> ja bih da padne snijeg
<Mmike> puno snijega
<jelly-home> ne znam koliko je to "zlo" a koliko "tako stvari rade"
<Mmike> lose je slijeganje ramenima i stav 'tako stvari rade'
<Mmike> gledao sam sinoc dokumentarac od adama curtisa
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trap_(television_documentary_series)
<Mmike> zgodan pogled na 'zasto smo sjebani kako jesmo'
<Mmike> otkud doslo i tak to sve
<Mmike> ako imate malo vremena za baciti, preporucam jako
<Mmike> nego, ivoks, desire onaj tvoj potrgani, sto bi s njime?
<ivoks> dao sam ga sestri
<ivoks> odpotrgao sam ga
<jelly-home> yay
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> kul onda :)
<Mmike> ja moram curi neki android ubost pa neznam sto bih 
<Mmike> gledao onaj galaxy ace
<Mmike> al' to ima turbo premalo memorije
<Mmike> gledam onaj wildfire S, nije los k'o prvi wildfire, al' nije nist posebno
<jelly-home> sta je turbo skrivio jadan
<jelly-home> ivoks: ak hoces uvesti meritokraciju, postoji problem metrike 
<ivoks> uvijek postoji problem
<jelly-home> ja sam za prosvijetljeni apsolutizam, tak da pametni diktator lupi po prstima onog ko hoce izvrdati poantu zakona a drzat se slova
<Mmike> bwah :)
<jelly-home> al tesko je naci i uvesti takvu, i raspustit cijelu stvar kad ista odapne
<ivoks> meritokracija je uvijek bila uspjesna
<jelly-home> ne skalira se na nivo drzave
<ivoks> kako ne
<ivoks> pogledaj francusku u napoleonovo doba
<ivoks> pogledaj singapur
<jelly-home> ... i koliko takvih ima
<ivoks> nema ih puno, al su svi uspjesni :)
<jelly-home> ...
<ivoks> open source ;)
<ivoks> koliko koda, toliko glasa
<jelly-home> to se isto da zmuljati
<jelly-home> Linux kernel radi upravo zato sto ima diktatora
<ivoks> ali je i meritokracija
<Mmike> Chrome NoScript je blje
<jelly-home> ma, je kitu, ako dolazis izvana bit ces pokpan samo tako
<ivoks> dok se ne dokazes
<jelly-home> vidi -ck, tux-on-ice, SCST
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prava-zima-dolazi-sljedeceg-tjedna--snijeg-ce-pasti-i-na-jadranu--a-temperatura-ce-se-spustiti-i-do--18-stupnjeva/1002998/
<Mmike> super su mi ovi :)
<jelly-home> tehnicka superiornost je slabija od diktature
<Mmike> citaju 7day prognozu na meteo.hr i briju :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, jesi gledao zeitgeist?
<jelly-home> Mmike: jesam, 80% gluposti
<Mmike> tamo lik brije da je rjesenje u svjeckim problemima u tehnikalizaciji jos boljoj
<Mmike> da, film ima tako krive izvore
<Mmike> ja sam popusio prvi dio
<jelly-home> to ne radi, jer se uzima u obzir da su ljudi gramziva stoka
<Mmike> i onda u drugom (mislim) lik kaze da ameri ne moraju placati income tax
<Mmike> jer, toga nema
<Mmike> kao, placaju jer su stoka
<jelly-home> da su ljudi pametni i komunizam bi radio
<Mmike> i referencira se na 'freedom of america' ili tako nekakvom filmu
<Mmike> koji je totalno sranje :)
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> mislim, komunizam radi
<Mmike> al' ovisi kako i di :)
<jelly-home> osim sto ne radi
<Mmike> kak ne, vidi pol open sorsa
<Mmike> cisti komunizam
<jelly-home> jok
<Mmike> 'daj kolko mozes, uzmi kol'ko ti treba'
<Mmike> njih 10 radi, njih 50000 uzima
<Mmike> i radi
<ivoks> to nije komunizam
<ivoks> open source je razvojni model
<Mmike> koje tocno?
<Mmike> ma ok
<Mmike> jasno :)
<ivoks> dakle, odnosi se samo na razvoj
<ivoks> ne i koristenje
<Mmike> al' pogledaj, recimo, projekt poput postgresa
<Mmike> nemas centralno tijelo
<Mmike> nemas glavnu facu
<Mmike> imas hrpu ljudi koja se skupila i koja radi
<ivoks> to je meritokracija
<Mmike> da, pola njih je placeno od firmi koje guraju postgres na ovaj ili onaj nacin
<Mmike> pa, ne po definiciji
<Mmike> btw, pg9.1.0 i pg9.1.1, ako imate di, upgradeirajte
<jelly-home> to radi zato sto su ti ljudi pametni
<Mmike> segfaultaju slaveovi samo tako
<Mmike> jelly-home, skroz moguce, da
<Mmike> tj, verlo vjerojatno
<ivoks> i glupi nemaju pravo glasa
<ivoks> da ja sad dodjem tam i kazem 'promijenimo ime u zbrblj i napravimo 10.0 release sutra'
<ivoks> nitko me ne bi ni cuo
<ivoks> to je meritokracija
<Mmike> firefox:
<Mmike>   Installed: 9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.10.2
<Mmike>   Candidate: 9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.10.2
<Mmike>   Version table:
<Mmike>  *** 9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.10.2 0
<Mmike>         500 http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ivoks> komunizam bi nas izjednacio i meni, glupavom, dozvolio da unistim projekt'
<Mmike> blj?
<Mmike> otkad ovo?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK0sMr_0X2c&feature=relmfu
<Mmike> brate mili, pa 9 je jos sporiji od 3
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> idem jest
<Neuromanx> Popovača pobijedila na Robocupu u zg:)
<Neuromanx> među 24 najbolje hr ekipe:)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM-5jEAfonc&feature=relmfu
<ivoks> predobro
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=awZMP8WgHzw
<jelly-home> rezirano?
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAONkS06LFU&feature=relmfu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27NX_MMIkLY&feature=relmfu 
<Mmike> ama koji li k:)
<jelly-home> steta sto ga golfer nije uspio dohvatiti par puta  stapom
<Mmike> http://s3.zazub.com/games/circle_game/index.html
<jelly-home> I dead 91 points
<jelly-home> sto veca rezolucija to lakse igrati
<SilverSpace> http://www.onlinetrziste.com/2012/01/13-zarazenih-aplikacija-sa-android-marketa-zarazilo-5-milijuna-korisnika/
<ivoks> nije to nista rezirano
<ivoks> to je remi
<ivoks> ima jedna na kojoj ga je golfer opalio
<jelly-home> valjda se s nekim kladio da ce biti bezobrazni idiot i da ce dobivati lovu za to i biti popularan
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIrvpn3k9A4
<ivoks> na ovoj ga golfer ulovi palicom
<ivoks> 0:50
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUll5SnavOw
<ivoks> ovaj je najjaci
<ivoks> vrijeme je za probati ics 
<ivoks> zaboravio sam backupirati poruke, al sta sad...
<ivoks> btrfs je spreman, kaze oracle
<ivoks> fsck samo sto nije gotov
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti polazes velike nade u brtfs
<SilverSpace> hebo ga metronet
<ivoks> ne polazem ja nis u btrfs
<Mmike> bTrfs, disleksicno moje
<Mmike> http://www.hrsvijet.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19775%3Ajoseph-stiglitz-metodologija-financijske-agresije-na-dravu-rtvu-u-etiri-koraka&catid=2%3Agospodarstvo&Itemid=8
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wiener-Schnitzel02.jpg
<Neuromanc> Prvaci došli kući:)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: u cemi je to tocno bilo takmicenje imas neki link
<SilverSpace> kaj je ispravno Tabela ili Tablica
<Mmike> Tabelica, rekao bih :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, za kaj treba?
<Mmike> tablica, iako je deminutiv od tabla, nema isto znacenje
<Mmike> tabla je ravna povrsina ovo ono
<Mmike> u biti, je
<Mmike> tablica na autu, recimo
<Mmike> = mala tabla
<Mmike> al' tablica i tabela je slicno vrlo
<Mmike> 'logaritamska tablica' recimo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a ovo http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/dodatni/129122.htm
<SilverSpace> onda bi i ovo trebala biti tablica
<SilverSpace> kad je logaritamska tablica
<Mmike> eto ti sto rJecnik kaze za: tabla
<Mmike> 1.	skup metodički razvrstanih obavijesti, razmještenih tako da se lako mogu pročitati, ob. po stupcima i redovima; tablica
<Mmike> 2.	sport prikaz stanja nekog natjecanja; momčadi ili pojedinci navode se redom, prema broju osvojenih bodova
<SilverSpace> i u jednoj i u drugoj su podaci
<Mmike> a ovo je tablica:
<Mmike> dem. od tabla
<Mmike> 1.	manja ploča s natpisom ili znakom; pričvršćuje se na metal, kamen i sl. [registarska tablica]
<Mmike> 2.	pov. učenička priručna pločica od škriljevca na kojoj se pisalo pričvršćenom pisaljkom; školska pločica
<Mmike> 3.	a. tabela b. niz podataka o rezultatima stanovite računske radnje do određenog iznosa [tablica množenja] c. iznosi određenih veličina koji se upotrebljavaju u rješavanju raznih zadataka [logaritamska tablica]
<Mmike> daklem, isti kufer, rekao bih :)
<SilverSpace> nasa ljepa jezika
<Mmike> hjp.srce.hr
<SilverSpace> danas po peti puta puca veza
<SilverSpace> i svaki puta moram gasiti ruter
<SilverSpace>  da bi ponovo dobio adsl
<SilverSpace> vezu
<Neuromanc> silverspace sad cu ti dati link
<Neuromanc> http://www.os-dcesarica.hr/
<Neuromanc> tu je najava
<Neuromanc> http://www.hztk.hr/natjecanja/robokup/
<Neuromanc> tu pise sto je to
<Neuromanc> http://www.hztk.hr/natjecanja/robokup/zadaci/
<Neuromanc> ovogodisnji zadatak
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> imam cudan bug 
<SilverSpace> nece startat gui radi konekcije prema internetu
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-29
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<SilverSpace> jah
<lizard_ago> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> poz
<lizard_ago> jesu li dobro došli oni što koriste mint :)
<SilverSpace> naravno
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> e da
<SilverSpace> lizard_ago: zasto ti koristis mint
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> exp
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zato kaj radi? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-21
<Mmike> Yak matar kum HOLblakBlot!
<vileni> i tebi isto
<Mmike> Guten Morgen, Mr Silk without an S :)
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yelooo
<Mmike> oho, doso i anti-ubunturur
<Mmike> koju anti-ubuntu distribuciju danas hvalimo? :)
<dodobas> Qbuntu :P
<jelly-home> utnubu?
<dodobas> Mmike: zamisli kakav bi to kanal bio da svi hvale ubnutu...
<dodobas> mora netko ravnotezu drzat...
<Mmike> nego, kad smo kod toga
<Mmike> skupstina nam je skoro
<Mmike> samo da se zna
<Mmike> btw, ide tko na hulk veceras?
<dodobas> pa hebate vec mi drugi lik nudi lovu... na #django
<dodobas> nope i nope
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/487204_436845776389470_414414730_n.jpg
<Mmike> novi xorg, novi nvidia driveri, kde se i dalje teli
<dodobas> definiraj novi :)
<dodobas> xorg-server 1.13.1
<dodobas> oh bitcoin na 16$ u petak je bio na 15$
<vileni> koliko treba vremena za jedan bitcoin?
<dodobas> vileni: ?
<vileni> dodobas: pa sta nije to da ga generiras cpu cycleovima?
<dodobas> pa ne.... ajmo reci cpu/gpu/ffpga trose struju da bi pogodili broj...
<vileni> aha
<dodobas> uglavnom... kontrolira se difficutly ... tako da se jedan rezultat generira svakih 10tak minuta... te taj rezultat trenutno vriejdni 25BTC-a
<dodobas> no da skratim pricu... trenutno se ne isplati GPU.... jer potrosis vise struje nego sto je vrijednost BTCa
<dodobas> tipa vrijednost bi trebala biti 18$ da se isplati u RH 
<vileni> ali to znaci da sigurno dobivas 25BTC?
<dodobas> pa ako pogodis broj... :)
<vileni> pa to zvuci kao loto onda? :)
<vileni> cek, ako se gpu ne isplati, onda se ni cpu vjerojatno ne isplati?
<dodobas> da... ali imas mining poolove ... gdje udruzeno trazite broj :)
<vileni> onda dijele coins?
<dodobas> da...
<vileni> vidio sam da botnete znaju koristiti za to
<dodobas> evo recimo... https://mining.bitcoin.cz/stats/
<dodobas> cpu se isplatio... niakd :)
<dodobas> GPU je 'propo' kad su prepolovili nagradu
<vileni> ali onda trebas i novi gpu, jer stari isto trose gomile struje a sporiji su
<dodobas> ali zato 'buja' trziste FGPGA... custom made mining rigova...
<vileni> hm, mozda ovi nista ne rade trenutacno na tesli :D
<dodobas> doduse nije nuzno da uopce mineas BTC
<dodobas> biznis :)
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> nije svrha bitcoina da ga mintas :)
<Mmike> nego da ga koristis :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jel $16 u oba smjera?
<dodobas> mislis buy/sell
<dodobas> http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/
<jelly-home> <vileni> vidio sam da botnete znaju koristiti za to # razlog zasto je bitcoin problematican
<dodobas> botnet je problemaican.... koga briga zasto se koristi...
<jelly-home> mene briga ako je 10% ili 30% tržišta esencijalno ukradena roba
<vileni> da
<vileni> ali kad pogledas, sva trzista imaju udio toga 
<jelly-home> ok, mozda je pranje novca ovdje samo ocitije, ali ga svejedno necu koristiti
<dodobas> problem BTCa je sto njegova vrijendost ovisi o burzama...
<dodobas> jer u praksi se malo koristi...
<Mmike> jelly-home, kak mislis - ukradena roba?
<Mmike> pa nije mintanje kradja
<vileni> pa ako koristis botnet da drugi strojevi mintaju :)
<dodobas> jelly-home: ako imas neki link za tih 10-30% bio bih ti zahvalan
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> vidis ti to :
<jelly-home> nemam link
<weshmashian> o/
<dodobas> jelly-home: botnet se nikako ne isplati....
<Mmike> meni se cini jedini problem s bitcoinom sha2
<dodobas> nije se niti isplatio onda kada je tezina bila 6 puta manja a vrijednost dva puta veca
<Mmike> ako/kad se pronadje colision attack, ode bitcoin u kuku-ruku
<dodobas> Mmike: kao is ava kriptografija... all we need is one quantum computer
<Mmike> pa, ima kripto-algoritama koji su resiliant
<Mmike> i glede quantum racunala
<Mmike> iako, danas, nisu problemi algoritmi nego protokoli
<Mmike> recimo, jedan moj znanac napravio kriptiranje sa session kljucevima
<Mmike> prvo napravi AES kljuc, onda zakriptira s AESom, a onda kljuc zakriptira s javnim kljucem primaoca (RSA ili koji drek)
<Mmike> ali, protokol je takav da gotovo bilo tko moze doci do session kljuca :)
<Mmike> i djaba ti RSA :)
<dodobas> Mmike: resiliant zasto sto nisu 'quicly computable' ? ili 
<dodobas> *quickly
<Mmike> pa, zato sto i s kvantim racunalom trebas puno vremena za bruteforce attack
<Mmike> danas ne postoji kripto algoritam koji se ne moze probiti (osim one-time padova)
<Mmike> sve ovisi o tome koliko novca/vremena imas
<Mmike> a ima kripto-algoritama (teoretskih, doduse) koji su tesko probijljivi i na kvantim racunalkima. Doduse, rade samo na kvantnim racunalima :)
<weshmashian> "your email might or might not be encrypted" :)
 * weshmashian napokon poslozio gpg kak se spada i sad bi samo potpisivo mailove :)
<obruT> jutro
<obruT> ko dođe na skupštinu danas ?
<Mmike> obruT, ja cem dodjem
<Mmike> weshmashian, de kljuc, pa da te imam!
 * Mmike je naucio da mu kljuc nemsije vaziti vise od pol godine :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: E57DAF68, ili me trazi po mailu :)
<dodobas> Mmike: zasto bas pola godine ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> dodobas, zato sto zaboravim passphrase inace
<dodobas> Mmike: sad mi jos reci da koristis vise od 3 passworda
<dodobas> 1. supersiguran
<dodobas> 2. neki normalan
<dodobas> 3. smece za http servise
<obruT> sto vi ne koristite "pero", "medo", "perica" ... i slicne passworde ? :)
<weshmashian> obruT: ne, to je predugacko, '123', 'password' ili 'god'
<weshmashian> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<weshmashian> ok, zaboravi ovo 'predugacko' :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: svaki stroj ima svoj password, svako web smece od 2010 dalje ima svoj password, svi su random.  passphrase za otkljucati passwds.txt.gpg je dovoljno dug
<SilverSpace> moj ni jedan nije manji od osam znakova i imam ih bar desetak 
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> igustin: : hvala za URL
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: si mi poslal broj tekuceg ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i tebi sine
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> kaj su to passwordi ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: to je ono "12345" koje utipkavas kad ti se upali kom
<obruT> p
<BotaniCar> ne tipkam ja nista, koristim windowse brate, to je jednako nesigurno sa i bez lozinke :) 
<SilverSpace> :D
<BotaniCar> u biti, neki servisi su sigurniji ako ti account nema lozinke, po defaultu ti ne dozvoljavaju pristup :)
<BotaniCar> (RDP)
<SilverSpace> o da dobro kaj si nisam novi monitor kupio jer izgleda da cu dobiti dobar popust 
<SilverSpace> hm samo di cu ja do gotovine doci to je bome tesko uloviti
<SilverSpace> kak kisa prasi vani 
<SilverSpace> poplave su na vidiku
<obruT> da poplave, onaj kanal sa sjevera na jug na zapadnom dijelu zagreba (kraj remize) vec je poprilicno pun vode
<obruT> bice veselo...
<dodobas> e Mmike 
<dodobas> skuž ovo
<dodobas> http://dieswaytoofast.blogspot.fr/2012/09/mysql-vs-postgres-vs-mongodb.html :D
<obruT> obozavam takve clanke :P
<jelly-home> dodobas: nemrem uzeti ozbiljno nekoga tko koristi "quantum jump" da znaci "velika promjena"
<SilverSpace> svasta ljudi(kinezi) rade http://is.gd/qDIP29 
<dodobas> jelly-home: namjera je da se nasmijes a ne da ga uzmes za ozbiljno
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> super mi je koncept shardinga u mongou
<Mmike> i kako se baya sama brine oko toga
<Mmike> baya :)
<Mmike> lose je sto nemosh bit siguran u podatke u mongou
<BotaniCar> Mmike Mmike Mmike de me msgaj s nekim nizom brojeva i imenom banke :)
<Mmike> kad bi se ti sam s tim svojim nickovima usaglasio :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nema boga , neki dan sam skuzio da sam i od doma 2x spojen, jednom s windowsa, drugi put s nekakve linux virtualke koju sam i zaboravio da vrtim u pozadini ++ irc na poslu .. 
<BotaniCar|2> sorry 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kakav monitor ces kupiti, za koliko para ? 
 * BotaniCar|2 mora dati stari monitor na njuskalo :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nemam pojma kaj king ict ima
<SilverSpace> frendica dobila hrpu bonova kod njih
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ti kupujes monitor na temelju sellera, a ne tehnickih specifikacija ? :D hehe, nadam se da nije za tebe doma :)
 * Mmike ima Dell U2412M
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ima onajneki cudni ulaz
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: e da, taj sam i ja ubo, prepre milina .. ili sam ja uzeo model jaci .. nije bitno, ista matrica
<Mmike> SilverSpace, erm, cudni? mislis displayport?
<Mmike> ako da, nije nist cudno, to je standard :)
<Mmike> iako ja DVI koristim
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: hebga vidjet cu kaj imaju jer mugu dobiti dobar popust 
<SilverSpace> lap za 4k dobijem za 3k
<SilverSpace> sto nije loshe
<SilverSpace> da taj displayport jel imas kabel hdmi na displayport
<weshmashian> hm, sad vidim koji cu si monitor kupit :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, dobit ces taj monitor if you 'stick around'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel taj tvojima i vga ulaz
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislim da ima
<Mmike> sam sec
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> ima vga, displayport i dvi-d
<SilverSpace> U23 ima 
<SilverSpace> koja je razlika izmedu 24 i 23  jel samo u incima ili ima nesto drugo
<weshmashian> if i get sticky around? :)
<Mmike> sticky enough
<jelly> SilverSpace: ista velicina pixela, 24" je 1200 vertikale, 23" je 1080 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 24 je bolji :)
<jelly> nekima tih 120 vrijedi 400kn razlike
<jelly> Mmike: a jeli ima pivot postolje
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> cisto sumljam da cu ikada koristiti pivot
<BotaniCar|2> ne sumnjaj, ja sam tak mislio , i skuzio sam da sam prekrenuo monitor drugi dan nakon kupnje, kao da to mogu oduvijek :9
<SilverSpace> ma nema sanse da to kupim samo zato kaj nema hdmi 
<SilverSpace> ustvari nemam pojma jel to i ima KING
<BotaniCar|2> tesko, taj monitor se rasprodao di je god stigao, znam koliko sam ga ja lovio (vjerojatno mogu naruciti, pricam o stanju na lageru/u izlogu)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak nema, ima HDMI
<SilverSpace> http://www.displaywars.com/23-inch-16x9-vs-24-inch-16x10
<Mmike> 'ulogirao' sam se na neki sajt (http://www.postgresql.org/list/pgsql-cluster-hackers/) putem httpautha
<SilverSpace> VGA/DVI/DisplayPort/
<jelly> pivot je fantasticna stvar za citat stripove
<Mmike> kako vidim u browseru koji user/pass sam utipkao? Il' to ne stoji u browseru?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas pravo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al', displayport je nesto sto ce uskoro zamijeniti HDMI
<jelly> ali se isplati uzeti tek sa IPS matricom ili necim jos boljim sto ne sjebe boje
<SilverSpace> citam da tih monitora ima vise verzija A02 A01
<SilverSpace> i da ima razlike u kvaliteti izrade
<jelly> SilverSpace: HDMI i DVI-D su kompatibilni, osim ako ti treba HDCP
<Mmike> http://www.postgresql.org/list/pgsql-cluster-hackers/mbox/pgsql-cluster-hackers.201206
<Mmike> ajte netko kliknite
<Mmike> i recite mi user/password
<Mmike> plz
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha samo kabel treba onda nabaviti 
<jelly> ili adapter za 20kn
<jelly> medjutim ak imas jeftinu STB skatulju koja hoce bas TV rezolucije, a tvoj monitor ih ne podrzava, to moze biti problem
<SilverSpace> LCD 24" Dell U2410
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je skup
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: archives/antispam
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, :*
<jelly> steta sto nema svercera sa onim jeftinim 27" korejcima
<BotaniCar|2> kaj ti ne pise u popup-u ? 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: da ima onda bi kukali kak nam ne stanu po dva na radne stolove :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: kak ne bi stali, PIVOT :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Imas pravo :)
<SilverSpace> ma necu se uopce zamarati time hebes monitor dok ne crkne ovaj kaj imam :)
<jelly> moj Dell 20" IPS je poceo imat zapecene boje
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jednom kad se ulogiras vise ne pise :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ahh
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kak dugo ga imas ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: 5 godina ja, jos 4 prvi vlasnik ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> iha, pa .. mislim da je taj odradio svoje :)
<jelly> reklo bi se
<BotaniCar|2> Nego, jesam ja glup ili kaj .. odem na HP stranice, nadjem svoj proliant 110 G7 , skinem drivere za win2012 i gurnem USB s njima tijekom setupa windowsa .. windowsi mi ne nadju ni jedan podrzani driver .. 
<Mmike> da, a kad smo vec kod toga, zfs na openBSDju mi ne radi kak spada, ima tko iskustva?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, mislim da si ti jedini tu koji se zivcira sa windowsima
<Mmike> i ivoks :)
<jelly> ak ti treba zfs, zas ga ne vrtis na native solarisu
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: ja se ne zivciram s windowsima, zivciram se s proizvodjacima hardvera/drivera :) 
<jelly> %$@# intel grafiku
<jelly> 12551 root      20   0 1712m 1.3g  46m R  98.3 22.6   3768:30 Xorg
<Mmike>  2042 root      20   0  463m 343m  44m R    9  4.3 215:44.93 Xorg       
<Mmike> hihi :)
 * jelly trazi nvidiju sa displayport izlazom za posal
<Mmike> jelly, brijes da se displayport isplati over HDMIja/DVIja?
 * Mmike ce sad prvo kupit plocu, i7 i bar 16GB rama
<jelly> Mmike: monitor ima samo DP i VGA.
<Mmike> jelly, nuf said
<Mmike> a onda cu kupit neku graficku za 1500 kuna, tamo, negdje, u travnju
<jelly> kak objasnit profi iz skole da je bolje kupit mali dell ili hp server nego slagati slozenac i vrtit server na tome
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: aj za pocetak objasni meni zakaj je bolje ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ECC memorija i servis
<BotaniCar|2> oboje moze imati i slozenac .. 
<jelly> remote mgt
<BotaniCar|2> to ti bas treba za skolu, pogotovo za single server setup 
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar|2> i, moze i slozenac imati remote mgmt
<jelly> koji?
<BotaniCar|2> to ipak ovisi o ploci i kucistu, ne naljepnici na kucistu 
<jelly> kojoj ploci?
<jelly> konkretno?
<BotaniCar|2> kaj koji :) Pricamo o slozencima :) Imas SuperMicro-ovih koliko hoces 
<BotaniCar|2> (znam da drvim s SuperMicrom)
<jelly> cak i supermicro je bolji od ovog kaj bi oni uzeli 
<BotaniCar|2> ne ulazim u to kaj predlazu pod slozenac, moji slozenci obicno kostaju kao i brandirani server, ali dobijem zeru vise 
<jelly> ne predlazu jos nista, ja bih trebao dati specku
<BotaniCar|2> na sto si onda mislio pod 'ovog kaj bi oni uzeli' ? Imas neki draft prijedloga od njih prema tebi ili ? 
<jelly> imam tf razgovor gdje su se spominjale komponente poput i7
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pazi samo da ti ploca nema UEFI bios :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: neki sam dan citao da Fedora 18 izlazi i da nema problema s tim, ostale distre i dalje imaju izjeb s secure boot-om ?
<Mmike> tja, price :)
<Mmike> ubuntu udruga ima slozenac 'server'
<Mmike> i radi vrlo ok
<Mmike> jednom je krepo disk
<Mmike> u biti, cak nije nit krepo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakai?
<jelly> brb
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zato kaj nemres bootati/instalirati linux na piceku s takvom plocom
<BotaniCar|2> ..bar nisi mogao 
<SilverSpace> ja imao windoze gore na disku i sad mi nece uopce bootat ubuntu gore :)
<SilverSpace> morao obrisati disk na nulu 
<SilverSpace> pitaj hbognera on ima najnovije iskustvo sa time 
<jelly> Mmike: kaj ima za lights-out mgmt, IPMI?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imas msg na jelly-home :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: tog cu vidit podvecer
<Mmike> jelly, pa, zoves ivoksa pa on ode tamo i vidi kaj je sa serverom :)
<jelly> jebo to
<Mmike> jebo, da
<Mmike> al' to je skola
<Mmike> netko je stalno tamo
<Mmike> za 2500 kuna mogu dobiti vise nego solidan hardver koji ce im glumiti server
<Mmike> zakaj da daju 15k kuna na pravu kistru?
<jelly> zato sto placa neko drugi :-)
<BotaniCar|2> ima Mmike pravo, bolje nek investiraju 2x tih figurativnih 2.5kkn i imaju klonirane servere i faiilover 
<BotaniCar|2> taj netko drugi smo mi, jelly ! Ako je skola :)
<Mmike> jelly, lol :) nemam kontraargument :)
<jelly> i zato sto onaj koji to tamo gleda nema pojma u kaj gleda
<Mmike> znam, ali
<Mmike> gle ovo
<Mmike> u firmi, staroj, di sam radio, lik jedan je otisao, pa smo onda njegov desktop PC prenamijenili za 'uredski' server
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ma ne, imaju projekt koji sponzorira turisticka zajednica ili tako neko
<Mmike> gore je bio mail server za mobart.hr
<Mmike> onda smo to sve prebacili na pravi server, a ovaj je sluzio k'o cvs/svn/git repo, interni backupi i tak
<Mmike> nist posebno
<Mmike> stroj bi imao uptime po 2 godine
<Mmike> niti jednom nije crkao
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2 ce znat, to je nikeov prvi PC u mobartu :)
<Mmike> stroj dan danas radi bez ikakvih problema
<Mmike> onda, slozio sam davno neku PC kistru za srkalicu i stavio ju nesmijem-rec-di
<BotaniCar|2> Iha :) To je bilo malo prije mog vremena, i taj stroj je nadzivio moju karijeru tamo :)
<SilverSpace> joj sad moram na hebenu kisu van
<Mmike> 3 godine je tamo, ima 32bitni debian jer ima P4 na 1.8GHz, i jos uvijek radi, bez bedova. 
<BotaniCar|2> <3 slozenci <3 kupim tri slozenca namjesto jednog brendiranog servera i furam cluster :) 
<Mmike> i onda, ubuntu-hr udruzni server. Prvo bio samo fileserver, a onda kad su pocrkavali prastari HPovi i Dellovi, vratili smo sve na taj PC
<Mmike> i taj radi stalno i vrlo dobro
<Mmike> ok, nije mission critical gore nista
<Mmike> al' uz pravilno slozen backup, ne vidim bed
<BotaniCar|2> nda, skole i turisticke zajednice su mission critical institucije s dozvoljenim downtimeom u milisekundama :)
<SilverSpace> kak imam postene susjede nitko mi se jos nije zakacio na router
<jelly> ne znam, mene SMS nervira bez obzira od kog nagiosa je dosao
<SilverSpace> ali kad malo bolje pogledam nitko ni nece jer su sami penzici okolo 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: a jel te zivciraju pare ? Mislim, vise para tebi ako kupis jeftinije servere , a vise naplatis implementaciju , ako cemo tako 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ne
<BotaniCar|2> i jos uvijek se da sloziti da ne dobijes SMS 2 godine 
 * jelly uzima fiksnu brojku 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ali brojku jos nisi definirao, ne ? 
<SilverSpace> jos sam ssid stavio XXX
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: definirana je prije 6 godina, i kaplje svaki mjesec
<BotaniCar|2> oh, posteno
<jelly> prosla je i krize i svasta ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, podari za graficku
<BotaniCar|2> OKOK , pustimo pare. Mislis da bi jedan dobar brandirani server bio pouzdaniji nego dva slozenca u failoveru(za iste pare) ? Postujem argument da ti se ne da zajebavati s 2x konfiguracijom i/ili da dva slozenca nemaju gdje smjestiti
<jelly> Mmike: kakvu graficku, jos nisam dosao do 50% vrijednosti stana 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ne, vac sam mislio slagat failover (al na VPS)
<BotaniCar|2> istina, to bi mroalo biti kvalitetnije. Dizem ruke && necu dalje drviti - iznio sam misljenje 
<Mmike> jelly, prestani s dobrim izgovorima!!
<jelly> i ova krama koja je sad u produkciji je bila pouzdana, jedan ispad svakih 6-12 mjeseci i uglavnom je nesto drugo bilo krivo
<jelly> hm, 350kn za nvidia quadro fx 580
<jelly> ... zvuci mocno dok se ne pogleda specka
<BotaniCar|2> hoce netko kupiti ATI HD6670 , 2 mjeseca koristena :)
 * Mmike nezna kakvi su atiji
<jelly> (~ 66% moje GT220... al ima displayport!)
<Mmike> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] (rev a1)
<Mmike> hm!
<jelly> ati na linux, nikad
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: buduci da nudim, moram reci da je izvrsna :) 
<Mmike> jelly, to si i ja mislim, iako vele da nofi fglrxevi ili koji vec, rade ok
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kol'ko para?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, aj iznajmi da testiram kako linux radi s njom
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: trenutno mi je upiknuta u PC , pa nemrem iznajmiti osima ako imas nekaj drugo da gurnem u komp ( mora imati i HDMI da zena moze serije gledati dok ja pikam)
<BotaniCar|2> Para ? Ducanska cijena -20%
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> (u mom ducanu je cijena 450 kuna) :)
 * Mmike grocke
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: to ti je usteda od MEGA90kn !!! :) I, jos mi nisi poslao broj tekuceg, ako se ne varam :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> skup neki ducan imam :)
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> jebo mater
<Mmike> Reduced support availability on the 13th November
<Mmike> Posted by Jamie Edwards on 13 November 2012 02:00 AM
<Mmike> General support and sales availability will be reduced on the 13th November (between the GMT hours of 00:00 13th November and 04:30 AM 14th November) for the festival of Diwali.
<Mmike> As always, our OnDemand team will be available to support our hosted customers.
<Mmike> Gupta Off the Hook
<Mmike> (ako niste gledali Outsourced seriju, svakako pogledajte!)
<dodobas> Mmike: eto skida se... prva sezona
<Mmike> dodobas, jedina
<Mmike> odlicna
<Mmike> zadnjih par epizoda je vec malo losije
<Mmike> glupi TB
<Mmike> nemrem obrisat 30 foldera odjednom
<Mmike> nego moram jedan po jedan
<Mmike> hbogner, kako blio?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> Mmike, bilo skupo, piva 20-50 kuna
<hbogner> ali bilo zabavno
<Mmike> fotke?
<hbogner> dio ekipe bio ok, dio bio davez
<hbogner> fotke kod cure na foticu
<hbogner> e bilo je 2.5 cm snjega u Cardiff-u i panika
<hbogner> jucer 1cm snjega u londonu panika
<hbogner> kasniej je jos padalo kad smo sjeli u bus za aerodrom
<hbogner> e jel se jos neko sreo s uefi plocama d amu nece butat single boot sa ubuntu gore??
<hbogner> o hebem ti uefi
<hbogner> jel bolje u biosu za sata mode stavit "ide ili ahci"
<Mmike> ahci
<Mmike> za uefi bios mi je nesto sad SilverSpace rekao da se klonim toga
<Mmike> nemam detalje
<jelly> hbogner: ahci 
<hbogner> ok, prebacio na ahci, jos smao skuzit kako bootat instalaciju xubuntu-a sa diska
<hbogner> instalacija prosle bez problema,s amo boot nece
<hbogner> kad rjesim boot onda mrezu moram :D
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: ja sam se sreo s tim :( 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, neki savjet?
<BotaniCar|2> da, instaliraj windowse i stavi ubuntu u virtualku. 
<BotaniCar|2> (nisam rekao da je savjet primjenjiv, ali je dobar)
<hbogner> meni je plan upravo obrnuto
<BotaniCar|2> pa, ne znam kak mislis to napraviti :)
<BotaniCar|2> ako uspijes, priobat cu i ja, nisam imao vremena za zajebanciju s tim pa sam napravio kak sam posavjetovao i tebe
<BotaniCar|2> ( nda , ako ti ikaj znaci, meni nije uspijelo na brzinu to sloziti na jednoj ASRock i jednoj Gigabyte MB) 
<hbogner> ovo je smjesno
<hbogner> neznam vise kako naci neki paket :D
<hbogner> kaze skini preeko apt-get install, ali neradi mi mreza :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jes stigo u hr :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sinoc sletoli
<Mmike> hbogner, apt-zip :)
<hbogner> sad se mucim s onim uefi i alx problemima :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji je bed s UEFIjem, imas neki URL ili nesto?
<hbogner> Mmike, e imam windows stroj s kojeg sad pisem :D
<Mmike> hbogner, ima neki drek, neznam tocno kak se zove, ja sam to koristio dok sam ISDN imao
<hbogner> i imam stroje koji je na live cd i nema mrezu 
<Mmike> sa apt-zip (ili tako nesto) napravis popis paketa koje treba skinuti
<Mmike> tj, ovaj ti u file izbljuje sve URLove do svih paketa
<Mmike> i onda to skines
<hbogner> ahaa, cool
<Mmike> i samo skopiras u /var/cache/apt/archives
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prvo i osnovno ne mozes imati dualbooot win lin
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok, to je irelevantno, dalje?
<SilverSpace> drugo problem kaj nece ni linux bootat 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tj ponekada
<hbogner> je to je moj problem, single boot, i nece
<hbogner> probat cu sa 12.10
<hbogner> sad sam probavao sa 12.04.1
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi li na tom diku kaj je unutra imao windoze vec gore
<hbogner> jesam jednom za probu
<SilverSpace> prije*
<hbogner> mislim da to nisam trebao radit
<SilverSpace> e da to je to 
<Mmike> Kaj?!
<hbogner> ali porisao particije sve
<hbogner> i kaj sad trebam napravit
<SilverSpace> hbogner: treba disk vratiti na nulu tako da ne vidi da su bili windozi 
<hbogner> ali formatirao sam ext4 gore
<SilverSpace> tako je meni proslo
<hbogner> znaci dd provrtit?
<hbogner> ili kaj?
<hbogner> kaj siu ti napravio?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nema veze kaj imas sad gore negdje je upiso 
<SilverSpace> dzubre blesavo 
<SilverSpace> ja sam morao sa nekim dos alatom 
<hbogner> hirens?
<SilverSpace> da 
<hbogner> maticna je "dual uefi bios"
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/AD2700-ITX/?cat=Specifications
<SilverSpace> eto tu sam ja taj problem imao 
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> hirens ne prepoznaje ahci disk :D
<SilverSpace> drugi problem mi je bio sto PowerVR nikako ne radi 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: prebaci na ide
<Mmike> vileni, znas li mkozda dal ce/kad ce doc cigan-mod na s3 mini? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad otopli i njemu je malo zima sad bauljati po snijegu :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi cigana na P7 ! 
<SilverSpace> ja na H2
<SilverSpace> hebote od kada nisam sah igrao 
<BotaniCar|2> P7 je LGm
<BotaniCar|2> igram sah posljednjih mjesec dana bar 2x dnevno (tramvaj posel/doma) .. razbija me mobitel
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a nemas client za chess server
<jelly> bar da igras protiv nekog zivog ko je mozda jos slabiji
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nemam dataplan vrijedan spomena i volim igrati protiv jacih & raditi s boljima
<BotaniCar|2> ne pali me pobjeda toliko (mislim, volim dobiti) , koliko mucenje u procesu 
<jelly> ne treba ti ko zna kaki dataplan, protokol je jako sitan
<BotaniCar|2> Imas pravo 
<jelly> mrmlj dostava kasni
<hbogner> SilverSpace, thx za gps, pomogo je puno
<hbogner> nisu stigli kupit oni ona dva kaj su trebali
<SilverSpace> davno prije cca 25g igrali smo preko telefona u nocnoj smjeni 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: np. drago mi je sto je pomogo :) jesi se snasao na njemu 
<jelly> SilverSpace: sta se ne hvalis da si pionir online gaminga
<hbogner> SilverSpace, na pocedtku ne, ali skuzio sam s vrtemenom
<SilverSpace> jelly: mozda i varanja :)
<SilverSpace> prvi programi na jos zelenim monitorima 
<SilverSpace> je da su bili spori za potez mu je trebalo 3minute najmanje
<Mmike> varanja! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: partija saha i  varanje pomocu racunala 
<SilverSpace> pila http://www.index.hr/images3/fd8395e2-c1e1-45e2-9f10-ba4ac1b63697.jpg
<Mmike> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dx79to.html
<Mmike> tu bi plocu
<dodobas> ste znali za http://www.icinga.org/
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' apt-getabilno?:)
<vileni> al ste se raspisali
<vileni> Mmike: neznam jos nista za s3mini :)
<Mmike> vileni,  a raspolazis inside infojima, a? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pojma... frend mi prosljedio link
<vileni> Mmike: pa nije da me zanima previse, ja samo S2 gledam :)
<SilverSpace> mogo bi nastaviti mrtvace gledati
<Mmike> jel' koristi netko nekve wrappere oko iptablesa?
<dodobas> ufw ? :)
<vileni> tipa ufw?
<vileni> hah :)
<dodobas> community/ufw 0.33-1 Uncomplicated and easy to use CLI tool for managing a netfilter firewall
<Mmike> ufw nije wrapper
<Mmike> to je debilizator
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> igustin mi je jednom neki suggestion dao
<Mmike> al' neznam vise sto
<Mmike> igustin, JAAAAAAAVI SEEEEEEEEEEEE
<BotaniCar|2> ja trosim CSF , i pustim njega nek se igra s iptablesima 
<jelly> kaki wrapperi, kaki bakraci
<Mmike> aeh
<BotaniCar|2> > Jel može racunalo raditi bez procesora?
<BotaniCar|2> Pa rade,
<BotaniCar|2> Umjesto procesora imaju AMD. 
<Mmike> ta ploca hoce procesor koji kosta bar 2k kuna
<Mmike> najjeftiniji
<jelly> hohoho
<jelly> jel ima joško u .hr pored lab2000 da dila supermikrače
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da su oni jedini ovlasteni. Uz to su likovi do yaya
<vileni> jos kad bi bio malo pregledniji cjenik :)
<BotaniCar|2> nazoves i kazes kaj oces ( formulirano na bilo koji nacin za koji si sposoban) i dobis ponudu za 1h 
<jelly> a jel
<BotaniCar|2> ma, nemoj ni gledati cjenik, reci ' imam N kilokuna i slazem server za XY , de mi preporuci komponentu M'
<vileni> pa to bi i rekao, hocu sto vise, sto brzih jezgri za 20kkn
<jelly> moram pitat koliko je tocno N ;-)
<jelly> i XY
<vileni> ali ima jos varijabli koje su mi vise/manje drage
<jelly> i, sram me reci, al trebam tower/minitower kuciste
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj sram ? samo da ima opciju rack mountanja jednom u buducnosti 
<BotaniCar|2> a, ako ostane u ormaru skupljati prasinu do umirovljenja - jos bolje 
<BotaniCar|2> Doduse, za minitower sumnjam da bus dobil ikakvu iole pristojnu plocu , ne stanu .. 
<jelly> kakav ormar, na polici u kutu labosa
<jelly> dobro nek je makrotower
<BotaniCar|2> Sad si me sjetio (a jedva sam to izbio iz glave) na to da mi treba kuciste s bravicom .. 
<jelly> a da samo odspojis gumb 
<vileni> slozis paljenje na daljinski, kao za parking :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kak si mislio da rijesim paljenje piceka ? 
<jelly> paljenje na napajanje
<BotaniCar|2> fakat si nekad briljantan ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Ostaje jos samo zeni objasniti da se mora grbiti iza PCa da ga upali, ako pozeli nekaj s njega .. 
 * jelly is also available za rodjendane i barmicve
<BotaniCar|2> u stvari, ima svoj laptop, odjeb
<vileni> e, a kombinacija tipki u biosu?
<jelly> pa nikad ga ne gasis, samo suspend i resume na tastaturu
<jelly> tak je jelly-home 
<jelly> (ok, jelly-home je znc pa se ne vidi kad je suspendan)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: svidja mi se jellyev prijedlog, jer mali bude Murphyevom logikom napiknuo kombinaciju, a da se zavuce ispod stola i iza kompa je manje vjerojatno - ipak gledamo kaj dela
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: sta da kazem, zajeban ti je mali :)
<vileni> sigurno je na tatu
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mali moze do tastature, ovo s napajanjem mi se za sad cini ok 
<jelly> ne daj mu...! :-D
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: ja nisam zajeban, ja jebem ! .. mislim, jesam, prije zenidbe :)
<BotaniCar|2> imam negdje doma onaj omamljivac kaj nema u sebi plin (suzavac i surogati) nego ispusta visokofrekventni pisak i izbije ti mozak na uho. Moje dijete ga nadglasa kad mu nekaj kaj inace smije ne dam ( a tastaturu inace smije dirati da si gleda slike)
<dodobas> adumbrate = to suggest, disclose, or outline partially
<dodobas> come on...
<jelly> 4800kn: PRIMERGY TX100 S3p PY TX100,LFF,Standard PSU,Intel Xeon E3-1220v2 4C,4T 3.10 GHz 8 MB,4GB DDR3-1600 U ECC,DVD-RW 1.6 SATA,2x HD SATA 6G 250GB 7.2K NO HOT PL 3.5 ECO,2x1 GBit LAN,4 drive bays
<BotaniCar|2> Fujitsu u srcu :) Imao sam njihov workstation jos u SEGROu , milinica :) 
<jelly> mislim to je onak, lowlowend, ali ipak ima E3-1220 i ECC memoriju
<BotaniCar|2> Ima remote management ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> i , jebes ECC na serveru koji nema hotplug diskove ! ( IMO )
<BotaniCar|2> "If you want RAID5 or 6 then you’ll need Fujitsu’s D2616 SAS/SATA RAID card, which costs around £200. Unfortunately, the chassis isn’t designed to support SAS drives."
<jelly> ima sata za tu cijenu, dal su hotplug ili ne, ne znam
<BotaniCar|2> "Despite being aimed at remote or branch office duties, Fujitsu hasn’t equipped the Primergy with its embedded iRMC controller."
<BotaniCar|2> nisu, citam http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/servers/377572/fujitsu-primergy-tx100-s3p
<jelly> znaci i to dodat u cijenu
<BotaniCar|2> Da zakljucim svoj spam session: 
<BotaniCar|2> Ultimately, the TX100 S3p comes up short against the competition. Pitted against the A-Listed HP ProLiant ML110 G7 and the Dell PowerEdge T110 II, the Primergy struggles
<jelly> ML110G7 dodje 6kkn sto je tu negdje
<BotaniCar|2> Imam jedan iza sebe bas :) Bucni drekm, drugo mu nemam kaj zamjeriti :)
<jelly> redundantno napajanje?
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, manje bucan nakon azuriranja BIOSa
<jelly> iLO?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: jelly: napajanje ne , iLO da
<jelly> nezgodno
<BotaniCar|2> napajanje, ako se ne varam, isto moze, nama nije trebalo pa .. 
<BotaniCar|2> idem ali , cekaj, pa ni ovaj fujitsu nema redunanciju napajanja, ne ? 
<jelly> tak je, cinimise
<BotaniCar|2> guglao sam, moze redunancija napajanaj za G7
<vileni> ja imam 2 tx150s7 mislim, isto nemaju redudantno
<jelly> za ML110 G7
<jelly> "G7" su kruske i jabuke i sljive, treba bi precizan
<BotaniCar|2> imas pravo, da probam ovako: http://tinyurl.com/ax5l9cq
<jelly> lijepo od njih da su konacno stavili iLO na basic modele
<BotaniCar|2> kak bi pojeo jabuku .. 
<jelly> skoro sam zaboravio, trebaju mi tri mrezne
 * jelly slozio bahatu konfiguraciju mreze
<jelly> Fuđicu TX120S3 ima iRMC 
<BotaniCar|2> ako ne citam krivo , ima i UEFI :) VU HU
<jelly> to je sve ok dok se da isključit
<BotaniCar|2> Ovi u Microsoftu su pizdeki :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ako kao hyper-v VM instaliram windowse s Hyper-v rolom, servis se nece pokrenuti :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Pizdeki !
<jelly> V-ception
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<Mmike> PeezDeeKi
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRM2YcGpmxg#t=40s
<datase> jelly: Title: Warriors, Come Out to Play - The Warriors (7/8) Movie CLIP (1979) HD, Views: 312438, Rating: 96.711006%
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkPBg-9YfGQ
<datase> Mmike: Title: Commodore 64 Music - 041 - Final Synth Sample 1, Views: 4247, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrQuR1LHAVI&fmt=18
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Rob Hubbard - Commando [C64], Views: 265346, Rating: 97.72152%
<BotaniCar|2> zgrci mi se fire-finger kad ovo cujem :) 
<obruT> :)
<obruT> steta sto sam obrisao s weba fotke :) fotkao sam se dok sam si doma slozio projektor, liniju, joystick u ruke i picio commando :)
<BotaniCar|2> TO !!! 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LZUH0p6cXc+
<datase> Mmike: Title: Giana 64: Commodore 64 Keytar, Views: 96346, Rating: 96.68468%
<Mmike> kakav car :)
<jelly> QuickShot Pro s autofire switchem 
<dodobas> Mmike: OMG, so kuul
 * BotaniCar|2 ga jos uvijek posjeduje :)
<obruT> sjecam se dok smo bili klinci, kod frenda picili te igre, no na njegovom cpc6128... covjek nabavio novo pojacalo i zvucnike, prikljucili komp na liniju i maltertirali cijeli "kvart" sa glazbom iz igara odnosno zvukovima pucnjave :)
<BotaniCar|2> "U Zagrebu je prema podacima DHMZ-a početkom tjedna palo 35 milijuna tona snijega" ... treba snijeg u kune pretvoriti .. 
<obruT> mozemo ga izvozit u Dubai
<BotaniCar|2> Mozemo nekak srediti da ga oni uvoze iz Hrvatske ? nekako mi se takva formulacija cini kao manje posla :)
<obruT> :)
<jelly> treba nam terminal za ukapljeni snijeg
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> mi njima ukapljeni snjeg, oni nama gorivo
<BotaniCar|2> nda, makar i smrznuto :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nekaj opet krivo radim (ne sad, ali da ugnjavim s jos malo offtopica): U picek sam piknul DVB tuner, i pokrenuo skeniranje kanala , nasao ih je 4, a 'pravi' TV ih nadje vise. Gledao sam koje je frekvencije proskenirao, i sto je nasao i utvrdio da je PCTV nasao kanale samo s jedne frekvencije. PCTV je ukopcan na 'malu' antenu, a 'pravi TV' na onu od zgrade. Pravi TV nalazi programe na 3 frekvencije
<BotaniCar|2> Ukurac, nisam pejstao sve, jelda ? 
<hbogner>  Pravi TV nalazi programe na 3 frekvencije
<hbogner> to je zadnje
<BotaniCar|2> mrmlj .. e, sad, ima tko naistoku grada da isto s malom antenom ne vidi sve ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Fizicki nemrem spojiti PC i antenu od zgrade da potvrdim/negiram da je problem u snazi male antene, ap pitam 
<hbogner> kako nemozes spojit?
<BotaniCar|2> i, cudno mi je da Sljeme ne repetira sve programe, vec samo 4, pa moram pretpostaviti i mogucnost da ja nekaj krivo delam 
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: nemam dost' koaksijalca :)
<hbogner> ahaa :D
<BotaniCar|2> da, glupo, ali jos mi je gluplje kupiti 15m koaksijalnog, ne znam kaj cu poslije s njim .. 
<BotaniCar|2> ili 15m produznog , pa da picek priblizim anteni :) 
<jelly> te male antene su za klinac
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: suglasan, ali ne kuzim kak hvatam s njom 1/3 kanala koje hvata 'prava' antena .. ne bi trebalo biti sve ili nista ? Na koncu, imam zracne linije 2km do repetitora na sljemenu
<jelly> 1/3 programa hvatas jer imas dovoljno jak signal sa samo jednog od tri UHF kanala koji u ZG emitiraju DVB-T
<jelly> ne ide sve sa sljemena
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: znaci, ako sam u podsljemenskoj zoni, moram se uzdati u dohvatljivost signala s prisavlja ? I , link koji sam nasao kaze da i sljeme repetira HRT1 , a njega ne vidim ( vidim HR3/4)
<jelly> tamo di je prije bio jedan UHF kanal i jedan analogni program, sad ima mjesta za 4-5 DVB-T SD programa, multipleksiranih vremenski
<obruT> ja sam sa svojom malom antenom hvatao i sve hr i zlovence
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: hmda, sa sljemena je prije bio mux sa HRT1/2/Nova/RTL
<jelly> jako ovisi jesi li u nekoj sjeni ili refleksiji ili necem
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: pa to mi tjera mozak na prokuhavanje ! sve sto si nabrojao NE vidim, ali vidim HRT3/4,RTL*2* i .. ne znam, domatv
<jelly> to je mux3 ak se ne varam
<jelly> uglavnom nije onaj prvi
<jelly> a nemas neku "sobnu" antenu za probat
<jelly> one sa dipolom u obliku slova 8 :-)
<BotaniCar|2> mala antena == sobna antena == '8'
<jelly> aha, mislio sam da si piknuo onu zicu koja dodje sa DVB-T karticom
<BotaniCar|2> ne kuzim se ni malo u distribuciju signala;mislio sam da i u slucaju da sam u 'sjeni' budem hvatao sve ili nista 
<jelly> to radi donekle
<jelly> tj. radi bolje nego sa analognim signalom, ali ne toliko bolje da je svima sve ok
<BotaniCar|2> jeba*o mater, kupio bi ja i 15m koaksijalca (splitter imam) i spojio i picek na antenu od zgrade, ali nemam vise mjesta u kanalicama :) 
<jelly> ne valja gledat toliko tva
<BotaniCar|2> Joj, nisam vam napisao sto me ponukalo na taj i takav uzaludni projekt ! Ne gledam ja TV skoro nista, ali mi je zena obecala sex ako ona moze gledati Sulejmana, dok ja snimam  Silu .. ili obrnuto, nisam sad siguran :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sad, buduci znate kako ozenjeni muskarci reagiraju i na marginalnu mogucnost da ga umoce na toplo, ODMA sam nasao TV karticu i sve to, i onda me Sljeme zajebe :)
<BotaniCar|2> Enivej, SilverSpace ti si u Dzubravi, imas sobnu antenu i nesto vremena da probas ? Ima tko drugi da je na istoku ?
<BotaniCar|2> Marginalno vezano, jelly ti si mi pokusavao pomoci oko Bravia Sync-a .. nish od toga, ATI nije druzeljubiv i ne zanimaju ga moji ostali komunikativni HDMI capable uredjaji :) 
<jelly> a jel na kartici i na driverima pise da podrzava?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: prije nego sam kupio stancek, isti je setup funkcionirao u dubravi di sam bio podstanar
<BotaniCar|2> ili je lokacija , ili je antena, ili nekaj sljeme jebe
<jelly> ma, CEC
<BotaniCar|2> aha, pitas za sync, pardon
<jelly> istok je nazadan, to je jasno
<BotaniCar|2> velim, kartica ne podrzava, to sam mislio pod 'ATI nije druzeljubiv'
<BotaniCar|2> "[16:12:31] <jelly> istok je nazadan, to je jasno" << spremljeno for future use 
<BotaniCar|2> (ab)use
<jelly> pet shop boys - go west
<BotaniCar|2> da, samo ja s vremenom sve vise klizim na istok .. nema veze, retirement plan mi je ionako s RH penzijom zbrisati u Bosnu ili Baali, di god ce se dati prezivjeti od nje
<jelly> Maldivi
<Mmike> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Specifications&Model=P67%20Pro
<Mmike> to cemo ubost
<Mmike> i neki i5
<Mmike> za pocetak
<Mmike> recimo, ovo: https://projects.reflected.net/jira/browse/TASKBOT-7
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> ovo: http://www.nabava.net/procesori__40/intel-procesor-core-i5-3350p-socket-1155-31ghz__2456541
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: ja doma imam Asrockovu Z68Pro , s i5 2500k , dodji benchmarkat' :)
<jelly> Mmike: E3-1220v2 
<jelly> doduše imaju isto keša
<Mmike> jelly, ha?
<Mmike> taj proc kosta 4k kuna
<Mmike> hm, ne
<hbogner> Mmike, ja imam i5 3470
<Mmike> to su serveri s time
<Mmike> hbogner, ma, ovo je samo pocetak
<Mmike> doc ce i7 gore 
<Mmike> a doc ce i novi lga
<Vlado9A3CY> hello all ...
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, samo da znas da sam jednom kolegi s posla bacio bubu za dvije stare lampe, pa mi mozda donese ovih dana... rekao je da mora potraziti u garazi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ako ne donese on, budem pitao nekog drugog ...
<Vlado9A3CY> see you all later
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sad
<Mmike> di kupiti 8GB DDR3 modul?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: thx
<jelly> di oćeš... samo jedan?
<Mmike> jelly, ne, 4. Ili makar 2 za pocetak. Gledam bas, ima samo 1333, ja bi malo brzuezouzu
<jelly> znas one brojke 9-9-9-24, i kak je 11-11-11-24 na 1600 sporije od 9-7-9-21 na 1333?  Sam pitam
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ne bas :)
<jelly> dobro :-)
<Mmike> osh rec da necu skuzit razliku ?
<jelly> i to isto
<Mmike> znaci, ovo: http://www.links.hr/?naziv=memorija-pc-12800-16-gb-mushkin-silverline-stiletto-997074-ddr3-1600mhz-kit-2x8gb&option=artikl&id_kategorija=05121011&id_artikl=051.210.281
<jelly> izgleda ok...?
<jelly> sad, tesko je reci jel bolji ili gori mushkin ili g.skill
<Mmike> brijem da su to sve taktak memorije
<jelly> al g.skill imaju lepi hladnjak ;-) http://www.links.hr/?naziv=memorija-pc-12800-16-gb-g-skill-ripjaws-x-series-f3-12800cl10d-16gbxl-ddr3-1600mhz-kit-2x8gb&option=artikl&id_kategorija=05121009&id_artikl=051.210.287
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/radna-memorija-ram__190/patriot-ram-16gb-ddr3-1600mhz__1988001
<Mmike> da :)
<jelly> ook VIPER
<jelly> ooh*
<hbogner> Mmike, jedino ak su nabavili novu posiljku
<hbogner> prije 2 tjedna njije bilo
<hbogner> za mushkin
<Mmike> hbogner, a, pise da imaju
<hbogner> onda valjda imaju
<SilverSpace> he he na novom mega hr jezik im je u postavkama krivi
<SilverSpace> mega.co.nz
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/nova-nesreca-na-obilaznici-jedan-covjek-smrtno-stradao-298355
<SilverSpace> uzas kak auto izgleda
<jelly> jebes auto coek pogino
<SilverSpace> http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/18bthkhmzn8bqjpg/xlarge.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/deutsche-welle--u-hrvatskoj-je-u-tijeku-opca-rasprodaja-/658270.aspx
<Mmike> jelly, sto je TCR na FERu? (prizemlje zgrade A)
<jelly> puno me pitas sad... 
<obruT> Mmike: ne znam ni ja di je TCR, nacemo valjda :)
 * obruT ode...
<Mmike> obruT, osh se nadjemo prije?
<Mmike> tipa, 19:50 pred ulazom?
<hbogner> cek jel to danas hulk?
<Mmike> hbogner, jok, obruT i ja vjezbamo za vikend :)
<hbogner> a je danas je,
<hbogner> sta me zahebavas
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> k'o sto bi jedan moj frend rekao: "ZATO STO MOGU!" :)
<hbogner> pizdek
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> mislio sam doci i ja al nisam siguran jesam danass sposoban
<hbogner> i jos nisam gotov na poslu
<jelly> A zgrada je neboder jeli
<igustin> Mmike: que?
<igustin> Mmike: di si ti? jel' dolaziš?
<igustin> Mmike: naravno da ne :P :D
<hbogner> oce netko pretipkavat skupstinu da mi koji nemozemo doci znamo o cem je rijec, bar glavne stvari
<igustin> hbogner: pa di si ti? :P :D
<igustin> ne mogu vjerovati - došao je Mmike! \o/
<hbogner> igustin, na poslu, jos se mucim s necim
<hbogner> a kako me nije bilo tjedan dana, rjesavam zaostatke
<hbogner> i zaboravio da je to danas
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nakon ciscenja diska vise me nehebe uefi
<hbogner> install prosao normalo
<hbogner> radiiiii
<hbogner> sad jos samo mreza
<jelly-home> gle neko mi je slao /msg dok me nije bilo doma
<hbogner> SilverSpace, i mreza radi
<hbogner> jeees
<igustin> svašta sam očekivao, al' da će Mmike doći na skupštinu, i to s majicom "MySQL rules" - to stvarno nisam
<ivoks> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-22
<Mmike> 0:20, i ti si vec doma - fino se ti vozis, igustin , fino  :)
<vileni> jutr
<Mmike> m
<dodobas> yelooo
<Mmike> i
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> hi
<hbogner> i kakav je sazetak jucerasnje skupstine?
<hbogner> napokon na novom stroju
<hbogner> SysInfo: Linux 3.2.0-36-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz 1600.000 MHz | Bogomips: 25540.94 | Mem: 15186/15931M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 464.87G Free: 431.81G | Procs: 157 | Uptime: 16 mins 41 secs  | Load: 0.29 0.36 0.22  | Vpenis: 686.3 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09) @ 1920x1080 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 29.66M Out: 1.67M 
<dodobas> Linux harch 3.7.3-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jan 17 18:52:30 CET 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vileni> hbogner: graficka je onboard samo?
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<hbogner> vileni, za sad
<vileni> jel ima tko bug da mu chromium ne prikazuje tab ako je samo jedan?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: meni pokazuje :( 
<vileni> navodno na win radi
<BotaniCar|2> navodno mi i na debianu pokazuje :) 
<calmpitbull> meni radi
<calmpitbull> na lionu
<vileni> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=169773
<vileni> verzija 23?
<calmpitbull> ja imam 24
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam malo stariji :)
<vileni> ispada da mi ganglia radi samo kada cluster miruje
<vileni> a trebala bi sluziti da mi pokazuje load na njemu
<jelly-home> igustin: majice sa ironicnim porukama su standard za IT, zar ne
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, ali navikli smo da oni koji gledaju ne razumiju ironiju : )
<calmpitbull> kak da provjerim zasto mi wget ne radi
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/html_node/Exit-Status.html
<BotaniCar|2> ako radis neke batcheve, vidi i http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2717303/checking-wgets-return-value-if
 * obruT ce se fakat iznervirat... dobio novi komp na poslu s displayport izlazom
<obruT> naravno, nemam displayport monitor
<BotaniCar|2> Fino, o trosku firme u grad po konverter :)
<obruT> kolega ga ima, no njemu x-u ne rade preko displayporta :P
<obruT> s/x-u/x-i/
<hbogner> i dakle kaj je bilo jucer na skupstini?
<dodobas> rule no.1 we don't talk about skupstina
 * obruT se sjeca skupstine samo do 8:25
<obruT> pardon, 20:25
<obruT> a do tad je bilo svasta, izvjesce iz prosle godine, plan za ovu godinu i tako to...
<obruT> bili kod precjednika na primanju
<obruT> precjednik oce linux
<obruT> jada ne zna u sto se upusta :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdZo_keUoEs
<Mmike> car
<datase> Mmike: Title: Just Try and Make Your Own Gun (Coil Gun), Views: 3357432, Rating: 93.173314%
<Mmike> i tako, budz0r nam koristi unity
<weshmashian> ti i dalje o tome?
<weshmashian> a da fakat probas tiling wm? :)
<dodobas> yes yes ...
<dodobas> o cemu ja pricam :)
<jelly> dosli do nekakvih MS-based pitanja za intervju, najvise kontroverze je izazvao bekap koji ide od 10am to 12pm
<jelly> i je li 12PM ponoc ili podne
<dodobas> podne
<dodobas> *ponoc :)
<Mmike> 12PM je podne, 12AM je ponoc
<weshmashian> 12am je ponoc
<weshmashian> ok, what he said
<Mmike> "Noon (also midday or noon time) is usually defined as 3 o'clock in the daytime."
<Mmike> waat?
<Mmike> ali!
<jelly> google veli: u americi je podne, u uk moze biti oboje
<Mmike> sto mi KDE napravi?
<Mmike> vise nemam 2 paste 'buffera'
<Mmike> sad cim selektiram nesto odmah mogu pejstati ili middle-clickom ili sa ctrl-v
<Mmike> kako, zasto, odakle?!
<budz0r> Mmike: tako je!
<weshmashian> to je po difoltu
<weshmashian> afaik
<Mmike> pa, do pred 2 sata nije bilo
<budz0r> Mmike: i uzivam!
<weshmashian> pa, ko zna kaj si delal u zadnja dva sata :)
<Mmike> The "p.m." shown on clock displays refers to the 12-hour period following the instant of noon, not to the instant itself.
<jelly> Mmike: da, posebno je "12" posebno "pm"
<jelly> ... ne znam sta bi rekao
<Mmike> jelly, da, 'pm' = post meridiem
<Mmike> a meridiem = 12:00
<jelly> koji mamlaz je to izmislio
<Mmike> cek, to su pitanja na razgovoru za posao? :)
<jelly> to je dio pitanja za koji razlicita interpretacija vodi do dva razlicita odgovora
<Mmike> ti trazis posao, ili je to u iskonu?
<jelly> none of the above
<jelly> samo prenosim zanimaciju
<Mmike> jelly, zash na KDE desktopu nemrem imat nista?
<Mmike> tj, di stavim stvari da se pojave na desktopu? ~/Desktop nije mjesto, cini se
<jelly> zato sto plasma-desktop ima svoje widgete i ne prikazuje ~/Desktop/
<jelly> mozes dodati widget koji prikazuje sadrzaj nekog foldera
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> naucio upravo :/
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> objasnio mi dragi kolega
<Mmike> righjt-click, desktop settings, enable 'folder view'
<Mmike> i pojavilo se
<Mmike> superica 
<Mmike> ;)
<weshmashian> mhm, i onda Windows UI nis ne valja, jel? :)
<Mmike> pa, nije da ne valja
<hbogner> zna netko di ima za kupit printera koji mogu printat na printable cd-e
<hbogner> ?
<Mmike> realhomemovies.com/httpdocs/members/uzgals/video/Meine_Exfreundin_Daniela_Urlaubsvideo___Ich_komme_uz1
<Mmike> eto ti URLa :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjJdE_4tgfk [NSFW - explicit content - not porn related]
<datase> Mmike: Title: Train_Accident video..... must watch ....11000 volt.......1 burning man on train......, Views: 26096, Rating: 93.84615%
<hbogner> Mmike, mislim da si pejstao krivi
<hbogner> ovo prvo
<jelly> wtf
<BotaniCar> juhu, za 2 tjedna dobijam mladog FERovca na edukaciju :) 
<BotaniCar> Morebit me bu rasteretil malo .. a mozda pobjegne kad vidi kaj sve delamo :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovo drugo mi je vjerojatnije, znajuc za koju paru dolazi :)
<BotaniCar> kad pokrenem "curl -s -u user:pass -w %{http_code} http://localhost:8580/corvus/admin/as2/message_history -o /dev/null" , dobijem nazad '200' , kad to zavrtim u bash skripti ( http://pastebin.com/thkbqLdy ), dobijem nazad ""200""000""000"CRITICAL: Service is DOWN!" .. zakaj ?
<jelly> ne znajes pisati if... then u shellu
<BotaniCar> Suglasan, moze koje slovo vise ? Imam drugu skriptu slicnog sadrzaja koja gadja jedan drugi URL, i to radi 
<jelly> pokreni skriptu sa bash -x /kaj/god i vidi sto radi
<BotaniCar> zavrti se, nakon samog curla si doda te nule , prijavi gresku i izadje
<jelly> ono sto radi je pokrene "curl ovo ono lijevo desno = 200", a if gleda exit code tog curla 
<BotaniCar> oprosti, i dalje ne razumijem, samostalno pokrenut curl i vrati samo '200' , if to i ceka 
<jelly> ne vrati 200 nego ispise 200 na stdout
<jelly> vrati ono sto je u $?
<jelly> ak si htio usporedjivati _output_ naredbe sa 200, onda bi radio nesto kao Status="$(curl ovo ono)"; if [ "$Status" -eq 200 ]; then ...
<jelly> (pretpostavljam da je bitna numericka vrijednost, stoga -eq)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, neznam jesam s tobom jucer o tome ili s kim
<hbogner> ali prsla instalacija cistog xubuntu na uefi plocu
<jelly> BotaniCar: if naredba u shellu je vrlo debilna.  Nakon if ide druga naredba kao uvjet, a if gleda exit code ($?) te druge naredbe
<BotaniCar> hbogner: najavio sam ti :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: hvala ! idem probati proprckati jos malo 
<jelly> ako ta druga skripta radi, ili radi slucajno, ili si propustio neki bitan dio
<BotaniCar> nemre mi slucajno delati na 20+ servera, mora biti da sam ja nekaj . 
<jelly> ili sam mislis da radi ;-)
<jelly> uglavnom ova pejstana ne radi ono sto bi htio da radi
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj se nemre taj uefi disejblat?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<Mmike> ako pises bash, pisi bash
<Mmike> ili ovo, jos bolje: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<hbogner> Mmike, sad radi
<jelly> BotaniCar: nesto kao http://pastebin.com/wKV3cJ8e
<Mmike> jelly, [[ ]] !!!!
<Mmike> [[ ]] su bash builtini
<jelly> de odjebi u troskocima
<Mmike> [ je externa naredba 
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> nasli smo di je jelly osjetljivko! :)
<Mmike> nezna pisat bash skripte i onda pizdi kad mu netko ukaze na neznanje! :)
 * Mmike points fingers and does 'njanjanja' dance :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovo kaj si pejstao radi, hvala 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, btw, probaj copy/pasteat, nemoj prepisivat :) onaj status, pretpostavljam da je umjesto ' ' trebalo biti ` `
<Mmike> odnosno $(), kako je drug osjetljivi pravilno napisao
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj da kopi pejstam ? 
<Mmike> pa to kaj si prepisivao
<Mmike> rekao si: status='curl...'
<Mmike> vjerojatno je tamo odakle si prepisivao pisalo nesto a-la: status=`curl...`
<Mmike> feel the difference? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti si car, a ja slijep. Naime, i u skriptu sam pisao krivo, a nisam ni vidio 
<Mmike> veli, copy pasteaj, nemoj prepisivati
<Mmike> velim, stovise
<Mmike> jelly, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/031
<jelly> ...
<BotaniCar> pa, copypasteao sam, ali kad sam kucao skriptuljak sam inicijalno ukucao krivo :)
<jelly> Mmike: hocu rec, da, znam sve to, al ta sitnica je nebitna u odnosu na bitnu gresku u skripti '' vs $()
<Mmike> jelly, true
<jelly> jos jedan razlog zasto izbjegavati `` 
<Mmike> `` ja koristim kad onelinere pisem
<Mmike> jer mi brze ` nego $(
 * BotaniCar si sad misli kak ga jelly prati po newsima :)
<Mmike> al' u skripti `` nema kaj trazit
 * jelly ne cita njuze vec jako dugo
<BotaniCar> Naime, pred par dana sam nekom napisao da odjebe u troskoku, sto nisam desetljece nikom napisao :)
 * Mmike nije trebao s budom na pivo sinoc nakon hulka
<Mmike> al' sam zato vidio - Mozgyja!
<Mmike> I nisam ga prepoznao opce :)
<BotaniCar> Ako ne irca, ne zivi 
<jelly> tko leti, vrijedi
<vileni> grunf? :)
<hbogner> tko bi drugi
<jelly> u originalu parola talijanskog fasistickog zrakoplovstva 1920tih
<jelly> (ako je vjerovati wikip^H^H^H^H^HYahoo answersima)
<obruT> Mmike: jesi zapio sinoc ? :)
<Mmike> prepio
<Mmike> kak' se neven preziva?
<obruT> Vucinic ?
<Mmike> tako je!
<Mmike> :O)
<Mmike> thnx
<BotaniCar> Ima tko iskustva s koristenjem HP-ovih SPP ili HPSUM softvera za firmware/software deploy ? 
 * jelly sprema referencu u log http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061219045238AAdsTCu (tal. jezik)
<Mmike> super je to kad se logira samo po sebi :)
<pinsky> Pozdrav!
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj sam dopustio googletu da prevede jellyev link na hrvatski, uzas :)
<BotaniCar> bok, pinsky
<jelly> hrvatski je grozan, prijevodi sa/na engleski su valjda bolji
<pinsky> Ima li tko kakvih iskustava sa komerijalnom Ubuntu podrskom?
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> ima ivoks, pinsky
<pinsky> tnx
<SilverSpace> dugo me ni bile
<pinsky> jel koristite mozda xchat?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vidim sve ti radi 
<SilverSpace> pinsky: ja ne
<pinsky> (par tracaka iskustva bi mi dobro doslo, prvi put ga upalio)
<SilverSpace> uzas izgleda da me neka prehlada hvata
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moje doma sve pokosilo, ne znam kak sam ja izbjegao .. nadm se da se sad nisam zacoprao
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ne da radi nego rastura
<weshmashian> mene jebe prehladica il' neki drek mjesec dana
<jelly> pinsky: xchat Meni Radi™
<pinsky> ne znam kako odgovarati na crvene poruke
<pinsky> (pretpostavljam privatne)
<BotaniCar> kaj nisu druge boje poruke na javnim kanalima u kojima se spominje tvoj nick ?
<jelly> privatne se otvore u drugom tabu
<pinsky> ok pratim sada, tnx
<jelly> crvena boja u imenu kanala je samo oznaka da je neko nesto novo napisao
<BotaniCar> I omiljena boja svih koji su glasali za SDP, da ne zaboravimo ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: skuhat cu i popit tvoju rakijetinu
<jelly> pinsky: plava bi bila da si imenovan 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa kad se smjenjujemo s bolestima, popi brate, nek ti je u zdravlje :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vidim da si sredio disk ? Kako?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda :D
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vvo3MaFcxw
<hbogner> i iz prve proradilo :D
<datase> jelly: Title: Andrews Sisters, Views: 729071, Rating: 98.64831%
<SilverSpace> hbogner: aha sve obrisao 
<jelly> Bei Mir Bistu Shein
<hbogner> ma sve reda radi
<BotaniCar> hbogner: javi ako nadjes nacina da multiboot radi :( 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> virtualka
<hbogner> trenutno mi netreba multiboot
<hbogner> ako nadjem javim
<BotaniCar> thx ! 
<hbogner> ali da, virtualbox sa win gorte radi bez beda
<SilverSpace> jaki stroj muno rama
<SilverSpace> puno*
<hbogner> radi i na pentiumd sa 2 jezgre i 4gb rama
<hbogner> ali na ovom tenurnom leti
<BotaniCar> "tenurnom" ! Urkumbel, plastafol ! 
<SilverSpace> uljeti 
<hbogner> *trenutnom
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, Quad Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz 1600.000 MHz | Bogomips: 25540.94 | Mem: 15186/15931M
<jelly> moljim
<SilverSpace> hbogner: koliko je to rama
<hbogner> 2x8gb
<hbogner> i ima mjesta za jos 2 keksa
<jelly> za godinu dana ga napunis sa 2x16 ak im padne cijena, i to bu drzalo vodu 3 godine
<ivoks> BotaniCar: sta ja imam?
<hbogner> tesko ploca podrzava samo 32gb
<hbogner> tako da je 4x8 max
<Mmike> Архитектура системы показа на двух прикрепленных изображениях
<Mmike> To je prva recenica iz dokumentacije o clusteru koji je customer poslao, zeli da mu se slozi, jelde :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks:  interesirali su se oko komercijalnog Ubuntu supporta, pa sam ih prema tebi usmjerio
<ivoks> aha
<SilverSpace> Vatrogasac za 4.000 kuna spašava živote. Vojnik za 5.000 kuna riskira život. Učitelj za 5.500 kuna priprema ljude za život. Liječnik za 7.000 kuna održava živote, a saborski zastupnik za 18.000 kuna uspijeva uništiti živote svima!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si gledao ovo http://is.gd/MlwKZ3
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: oj vidim mislis na mene :)
<SilverSpace> thx
<Vlado9A3CY> hej SilverSpace :) ... mislim, ali mi nazalost kolega nije donio lampe... ako ne donese sutra, podsjetit cu ga ili traziti na drugom mjestu... naci cu nesto, bez brige... samo mi treba malo vremena, jer ljudi sad nemaju volje traziti po supama i tavanima :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a jok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne volim vampire i te stvari
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ma nije tako hitno 
<SilverSpace> cekam sunce mozda kaj na sajmistu nade
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, necu sigurno zaboraviti... traziti cu dok ne najdem ;)
<weshmashian> neuro?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije uopce strasno 
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: pogledah prvu sezonu, dalje mi se nije dalo :)
<weshmashian> makar, cujem da je strip odlican
<SilverSpace> najgledanija serja 
<Mmike> ma nije me strah :)
<Mmike> neg mi je glupo
<Mmike> vukodlaci, vampiri, carobnjaci i to - nije mi napeto
<SilverSpace> ah nije realno :)
<jelly> a zombiji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobra prica dobra gluma 
<SilverSpace> ni ja nisammislio gledati 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nasla tihana cigarete :)
<Mmike> jelly, ma sve to nepostojece :)
<Mmike> a da nije iz svemira :)
<jelly> nije mi jasno zas RTL i ini kupuju serije koje su imale jednu sezonu i onda su cancelirane
<jelly> jucer vidio reklamu za The Event ("Dolazak") 
<jelly> koji je kakti SF, ali je jedva izdrzao jednu sezonu
<jelly> pogledao 10-ak epizoda pa odustao, stoje mi na disku
<weshmashian> nije li evenat imao i drugu sezonu, kao?
<jelly> Uvod u anatomiju je zanimljiviji i nepredvidljiviji
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jok, 20-kusur epizoda i to je to
<SilverSpace> jucer gledam potrosacki kod 
<SilverSpace> i kaze zenska da su je rekli na tele2 da se internet ne moze iskljuciti na androidu
<SilverSpace> i da zdere uvijek promet
<weshmashian> jelly: lol za uvod u anatomiju :D al' istina je, da :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: haha, what, mobile data se moze iskljuciti i na mom 2.3 
<jelly> sad, mozda me mobitel laze
<SilverSpace> jelly: da kuzis curi prodali tarifu 150 i android a ona nema pojma
<SilverSpace> jos je stavila i oganicenje 200kn kao 
<SilverSpace> ali tek kad portosi 150 onda ide tih 200 
<jelly> what
<SilverSpace> tako da je to 350 ubiti
<SilverSpace> muljatori
<SilverSpace> umjesto kad je dosla prvi puta da joj netko objasnio 
<SilverSpace> nego oni price i pricice
<jelly> je, tipicna djubrad
<jelly> ja sam posvadio s mojima kad su na web stavili "unlimited" a dole malim slovima pise "1500 minuta limit"
<SilverSpace> frend prvi puta uzeo sad pametni tel. inace se sgraza nad telefonima bez tipkovnice
<SilverSpace> i sad mu je na kraju super nakon mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> stavio mu ikone gore reko ova ti je za internet kad je uboji trosi internet kad "kliknes" na nju onda potamni i nema interneta i sve ok 
<SilverSpace> stavio mu brojcanik i limite i to je to 
<SilverSpace> bilo ga strah 
<jelly> ima praf
<jelly> hm, potrosio sam samo 33 megabajata ovaj mjesec od 500 limita
<SilverSpace> toliko ce meni biti citav mjesec
<SilverSpace> jedino ljeti potrosim tih 500
<SilverSpace> rpi 512 mi se 2° vise grije nego stari
<SilverSpace> 46°
<SilverSpace> kaj je zanimljivo manje mi se grije kada vrti film
<SilverSpace> nego xbmc gui
<Mmike> meni the event bio ok
<Mmike> steta kaj su ga canclelnioli
<jelly> eh, meni su V bili ok ;-)
<jelly> i Caprica i jos kojesta
<Mmike> jesu
<Mmike> i v i caprica
<Mmike> jelly, imas neku preporuku za seriju, a da nisu vampiri, vukodlaci i ini?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> i da jos traje...?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> Community je navodno ok
<jelly> al nije sf
<SilverSpace> Breaking Bad ode ove sezone
<weshmashian> breaking bad?
<weshmashian> V je bio ok prvu sezonu
<weshmashian> cek, zavrsava baking bread?
<SilverSpace> Fringe isto kraj
<weshmashian> to sam presto gledat
<jelly> fringe sam prestao negdje pocetkom 4. sezone
<weshmashian> dextera moram pocet zadnju sezonu gledat
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: da jos osam epizoda i 99% kraj
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: well, bummer, moram pod hitno nastavit onda :)
<SilverSpace> dexter isto ode 
<weshmashian> mozda i bolje :)
<weshmashian> da ne useru skroz
<Mmike> ma nesh sa zenom bi da mogu
<Mmike> ona voli isto vove i caprice i sve
<SilverSpace> meni je on sranje
<Mmike> breaking bad je odlican
<weshmashian> mojo zemsko pocelo dr Who-a gledat
<weshmashian> ustvari, cek da pogledam kaj sve imamo :)
<jelly> Dr. Who sam odgledao... kad malo bolje pogledam, sve sto sad pratim je My Little Pony i reprize 2.5Men
<SilverSpace> Mmike: arrow je onda za tebe :)
<jelly> a... Sherlock?
<weshmashian> jelly: what? :)
<weshmashian> oooh, sherlock je super
<jelly> eto.
<Mmike> kaj nije sherlock gotov?
<Mmike> 2 sezone samo bile
<weshmashian> no da, zemsko ugasilo kompijuktor
<weshmashian> Mmike: brijem da iduce godine nastavljaju
<weshmashian> kaj nisu 3 bile?
<SilverSpace> banshee je nova 
<SilverSpace> sherlock ide u trecu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Arrow
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ovoga ljeta
<Mmike> sherlocka smo pogledali
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://is.gd/LSkOE8
<weshmashian> ovo mi frend poslo danas, nisam pogledo: http://io9.com/5977563/is-there-any-science-fiction-left-on-tv-now-that-fringe-is-over
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://eztv.it/shows/679/arrow/
<SilverSpace> zoro osvetnik :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da to 
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> sad cemo to odmah
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Last Resort zadnje dvije koma 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nisam ti htio rec nista :)
<Mmike> a jos jedna i gotovo
<Mmike> usrali su
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> steta
<SilverSpace> vidi ti bosanke http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0587431/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaki je arrow
<SilverSpace> meni ok osim kaj mi je glavni lik lose glumi 
<jelly> weshmashian: a kad je fringe zavrsio?
<SilverSpace> tipial americka prica junak 
<SilverSpace> jelly: Fringe odlazi u povijest dvosatnim finaleom
<jelly> kad
<jelly> jer ovaj clanak prica kao da je vec gotovo
<SilverSpace> onda i je 
<SilverSpace> ne znam http://www.serijala.com/izdvojeno/10-serija-s-kojima-se-oprastamo-u-2013-godini/#2
<SilverSpace> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119644/episodes?season=5
<SilverSpace> ovaj je pravi 
<weshmashian> jelly: no idea, brijem da sad skoro zavrsava, mozda sam u krivu, ne gledam :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3094
<calmpitbull> Fringe sux
<Mmike> mlje
<calmpitbull> fringe sux skroz
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ima dobrih epizoda 
<calmpitbull> ma meni je to bez veze….ja sam ti vise wire, breaking bad, i takve stvar
<calmpitbull> stvari
<SilverSpace> wire nis gledao
<SilverSpace> to staro ko biblija
<calmpitbull> ma jos uvijek najbolja serija. :=
<calmpitbull> a ne finge
<calmpitbull> fringe
<calmpitbull> ma pojma nemam koja sf serija bi bila dobra…odnosno ovak kao kvazi sf…jedina isto stara serija na taj nacin bila je ona x files
<calmpitbull> stvarno nemam pojma koja je dobra sf serija
<calmpitbull> a ionak idem spavat :)
<Mmike> meni taj fringe tak bezveze
<SilverSpace> ni meni nije nesto 
<SilverSpace> gleda na htv
<SilverSpace> naletise na dobru epizodu
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> chaky, oooooooooo
<rsedak> jutro
<Mmike> oho
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> nakon liko dugo da se spojim na irc :-)
<Vlado9A3CY> to je okay, osim kaj sada vec svi spavaju ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> a odoh i ja... laka noc svima :)
<rsedak> :-)
<Mmike> jooooooooooooj
<Mmike> do jutra cu bit tu :/
<Mmike> do jutra
<rsedak> a sto ces
<Mmike> a nist
<Mmike> da se bar mogu napit il napusit
<rsedak> i tebe zapadne s vremena na vrijeme
<Mmike> sjecam se prije
<rsedak> hehe
<Mmike> u megafonu/mobartu
<Mmike> po noci bi se radili neki cleanupovi i tak to
<rsedak> ja se sjecam noci na terminalima na srcu
<Mmike> pa bih se morao ustat u 4 ujutro, jer je onda SMS promet najmanji, pa moze downtime bit
<rsedak> pa jutarnje razvazanje epike sa srce po gradu
<Mmike> fino fruletak, pivica, i do 8 ujutro gotovo - al' to je bio braindead posao
<Mmike> ovo bas i nije :)
<Mmike> eeeeee, da
<Mmike> sjeta i mene obuzima
<rsedak> jos cemo se rasplakati nad svojom prosloscu :-D
<rsedak> a sto ces odrsli smo i sada se bavimo sa odraslim sustavima koji "ne smiju" imat downtime
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> mrzim ih
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-23
<rsedak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvrCEsazZ5M
<datase> rsedak: Title: Purity Ring - Crawlersout, Views: 3015, Rating: 100.0%
<rsedak> ????
<rsedak> coo bo
<Mmike> jos malo, jos malo
<Mmike> o odvratnog li sajta
<Mmike> hjoj
<hbogner> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yelooo
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutr
<BotaniCar> Mmike: svega ti, di ih je nasla ? u vozilu?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> note to self: ubit sshfs prije sleepanja laptopa -.-
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> moram priznati da je UI od win2012 servera najgori UI koji sam vidio
<ivoks> ne zato sto je tablet orijentiran (iako je za server)
<ivoks> vec zato sto je totalno nekonzistentan
<ivoks> ak windows 8 tak izgleda, pa... uzas
<vileni> i server ima kockice?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kako mislis nekonzistentan ? Meni je nakon Win2k8 preporod
<BotaniCar> vileni: i server ima kockice, ali ne forsira METRO ui, nego su interfejs za servise na klasicnom desktopu ( prozore za management) usminkali
<BotaniCar> speaking of servers, frisko instalirani w2k8R2 SP1 - 75 azuriranja :) 
<ivoks> pa ono
<ivoks> desktop se mijenja kako koju ikonicu stisnem
<ivoks> trebalo mi je 10min da skuzim kako bi ugasio sustav
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to nije bug , to je feature :) Jebi ga, to ti je rad s MSom :) Dizajnerima se digne, mi im drkamo :) 
<ivoks> dobijem tile desktop
<ivoks> nesto kliknem, taj desktop nestane
<BotaniCar> Ali, keyboard loveri u stvari ovo vole, tjera usere/admine da koriste shortcute jer je to lakse zapamtiti nego gdje ti je sto :)
<ivoks> i kako se onda vratiti na tile da bi ugasio? :)
<BotaniCar> Joj, sad si me sjetio, ja sam na Win8 proveo 3 dana proucavajuci ponasanje interfejsa kad si na glavnom METRO screenu pokusas staviti neku aplikaciju da ti bude u jednom tabu lijevo/desno .. jos ne kuzim kak to radi :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne znam ! :)
<BotaniCar> e, da, ako zelis uloviti aplikaciju koja ti je nestala, zabi misha u gornji lijevi ugao, i povuci dolje, dobiti ces popis aktivnih METRO aplikacija
<ivoks> necu se toliko dugo baviti windowsom
<BotaniCar> to svi kazu :)
<SilverSpace> hebo windoze
<BotaniCar> Ima zena koje bih radije okrenuo , SilverSpace :) Si otvorio rakiju, jel pomoglo ?
<SilverSpace> ma ne smijem piti :)
<obruT> ne smijem != nisam :)
 * obruT bi se sad sljive na sljivio sam tak
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da vjerujemo ti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> i ja bi, i ja bi .. pojeo bih nekaj prvo :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.itworld.com/open-source/337658/microsoft-wont-release-study-challenged-success-munichs-linux-migration?page=0,0
<SilverSpace> vecaeras je rukomet francuska -- hrvatska
<SilverSpace> dali ce suci odrediti pobjednika kao sinoc na hokeju 
<obruT> danas je u kinu "Django unchained"... da li ce redatelj zadovoljiti gledatelje, vidjet cemo :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ides u kino
<SilverSpace> godinama nisam bio u kinu
<SilverSpace> tj. od 91
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: koliko taj redatelj ima ruku kad zadovoljava sve gledatelje ?! 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nisi jedini, kad mi je dijagonala TVa doma presla 100cm, i kad sam skuzio kokice za mikrovalku .. odustao sam :)
<obruT> kino je za druzenje, skupi se copor pa idemo
<obruT> i to na odabrane filmove samo...
<ivoks> ovaj explorer vise ne valja ni za firefox skinuti
<ivoks> na koji god web odem, blokira ga
<obruT> zasto ga uopce koristis ? :)
<ivoks> umri explorer, koji kreten te izmislio
<ivoks> pa moram skinuti firefox
<ivoks> ili chrome
<ivoks> a ovaj blokira sve to
<ivoks> blokira google.com
<ivoks> pa jebote
<ivoks> a iskljucio sam taj 'security'
<vileni> nazalost, lakse je skinuti na drugo racunalo pa preko mreze
<ivoks> uspio sam
<ivoks> pokrenuo instaler
<ivoks> spas :)
<ivoks> i pukne adsl... pa joj...
<obruT> explorer, adsl, ... sve neke zastarjele tehnologije :)
<BotaniCar|2> kak ste vi indoktrinirani to je smijesno, kad vas citam, pomislim da je 91-a :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ti se bunis jer ti dizajn OSa ne dopusta da olako browsas s servera ? Ako mene pitas to im je bila jedna od pametnijih odluka 
<BotaniCar|2> Jos mi reci da surfas s domain controllera
<ivoks> ne dozvoljava google.com
<BotaniCar|2> ne dozvoljava nista, i ?
<ivoks> pa po defaultu se instalira kao domain controller :)
<ivoks> ne mozes ne instalirati kao DC
<BotaniCar|2> Pa to ti velim, nemas kaj surfati s njega. Kaj god ti treba skini s laptopa i USBom/LANom si prebaci
<BotaniCar|2> errr, kaj nemozes ne  instalirati kao DC
<jelly> s obzirom na to koliko rupa ima povijesno i nacin na koji se exploitaju, i bolje je da ne da nista
<BotaniCar|2> hvala, jelly
<jelly> jedino me cudi da nije pitao kod instalacije koji browser zelis
<BotaniCar|2> e,da, fakat, ni mene nije ni pri jednoj instalaciji. To me pita samo na Visti/win7, i to nakon kaj neki od win update-a pokupim .. nisu bas konzistentni
<jelly> mogli bi dobit po prstekima
<jelly> a mozda im je EU nalozila da to stave samo na workstation OS
<BotaniCar|2> Moglo bi biti,nisam si nikad dao truda i procitao tocno na sto su ih natjerali. Znam samo da u MAPSu imam kod downloada odabir za svaki OS - zielim li standardnu verziju, ili onu bez media playera, browsera i bla bla
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imas koga u abuse sluzbi pitati za sljedece: ako imam npr. kafic, uveo sam fiskalnu blagajnu i vezani internet, odlucio sam internet podijeliti s gostima kafica ; jedan od gostiju je preko tog linka napravio nesto nelegalno ; da li i kako ja kao vlasnik linka nekako mogu izvuci dupe da me se ne tuzi/diskonekta/sto vec ?  Problem me mucio i prije, ali brijem da ce sad toga biti vise jer ce 
<BotaniCar|2> svatko s blagajnom imati internet, pa ce vjerojatno za net koristiti ISPov router koji defaultno ima i nekakav Wifi 
<jelly> mislim da ne moras brinuti hoce li lik sa 3G internetom davati besplatno wifi
<jelly> hoce, dok mu prvi put ne dodje racun od 1000kn
<BotaniCar|2> Ok, da prosirim, pretpostavljam da ce dio njih uzeti flat DSL da osim blagajne namire i djecu/koga vec, a pretpostavio sam i da ce pustati goste da ga koriste ne bi li radije dosli na kavu njemu nego nekom drugom. Pitanje je: kako se netko tko pruza uslugu javnog interneta moze obraniti od abusea ? Da li vlasnici takvih kafica spadaju u istu kategoriju kao i ISPovi u ocima zakona ?
<jelly> to je dobro pitanje
<BotaniCar|2> nekaj serkaju po linkedinu na temu, i netko je dao ideju botnet napada na APIS servere koristeci linkove kojima  poduzetnici spajaju fiskalne blagajne, nije nemoguce pa .. 
<BotaniCar|2> nda, imas kog mjerodavnog pitati ? ja nemam :(
<jelly> za pocetak, iznimno je malo vjerojatno da ce kafic ~ ISP
<BotaniCar|2> Ali ne i nevjerojatno, rekao si da ne znas s sigurnoscu kao ni ja ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, u RH smo :)
<jelly> ISP ima puno drugih zakonskih i pravnih obveza, izmedju ostalog cuvanje logova X mjeseci i jos neke stvari koje ne smijem spominjati
<BotaniCar|2> Da, nemoj spominjati da moras osigurati tajnim sluzbama direktni link i tako to :)
<jelly> na primjer
<BotaniCar|2> Gle, nisam te htio daviti cjepidlacenjem oko toga da li je ugostitelj isti kao ISP - nije. Samo me zanimalo znas li nekog kog bi mogao pitati kak je to rijeseno, na koncu, ISPovi ce imati neku ulogukad se sranja kao gore opisano pocnu desavati (ako vec nisu, a ne smijes reci :) )
<jelly> ak si korisnik, pitaj abuse@iskon.hr i zamoli recimo da ti proslijede informaciju pravnoj sluzbi, bas me zanima sto ce reci
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: imam
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: bum pital,. proslijedim info kad/ako ga dobijem 
<jelly> ko kaze da je rijeseno ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> kak ja volim zareze .. mila majko 
<BotaniCar|2> haha , good one :)
<jelly> pravo obicno kaska za tehnologijom
<BotaniCar|2> Pazi kaj sam iscackao: zakon o telekomunikacijama lijepo kaže da svoj priključak smiješ samo ti koristiti, a ako ga dijeliš i naplaćuješ moraš platiti mislim 3 ili 5 tisuća kuna godišnje koncesiju za dozvolu "prodavanja interneta".
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0o
<jelly> a ako ga ne naplaćuješ?
<BotaniCar|2> To nisam iscackao :)
<jelly> u Njemačkoj je, bar za privatne korisnike, stvar jednostavna -- ne smiješ imati otvoreni AP
<BotaniCar|2> Sto mi je ojadno, pogotovo ako imam flat i susjede u besparici .. ali pojednostavljuje zivot
<jelly> ne smijes cak imati WEP ak znas da je to nesigurna konfa
<weshmashian> a ak ne znas?
<jelly> postoji mogucnost da se izvuces ak nisi dirao konfiguraciju X vremena i stoji po defaultu ili od pocetne konfiguracije na WEP
<BotaniCar|2> kak sad ne znas, weshmashian !! Ako informaticari moraju znati sve o svemu, zakaj korisnici interneta ne bi bili obavezni svi redom sve znati o sigurnosti ? :D
<jelly> ne znam jel globa ili i zatvor
<jelly> pa ti vidi
<BotaniCar|2> globa == zatvor, ako imas kredita koliko ja :D
<weshmashian> +1
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ja bum prvi rekel da nemam pojma :)
<jelly> weshmashian: ovaj kanal ima javne logove
<BotaniCar|2> a porno industrija ne oprasta :)
<weshmashian> jelly: bez obzira na logove, men' nije problem rec da neznam il' da sam zajebo :)
<jelly> google na prvom rezultatu matchira "weshmashian" sa imenom i prezimenom
<weshmashian> ebote, imam acc i na coolinarici, tnx :)
<weshmashian> jelly: svjestan sm da se lako veze pravo ime i prezime uz nick, pazim kaj pricam (vise ili manje)
<hbogner_> argh, moram ujutro ili poslje posla resetirat ruter
<BotaniCar|2> Ako pitate internet, ja i ne postojim jos od .. '97, a i tamo sam samo na nekim opskurnik MS forumima vidjen kako kukam :)
<ivoks> isss
<BotaniCar|2> (pricam o pravom imenu,ne) :)
<ivoks> prvo sto gugl vrati za ivoks je - http://blog.dnevnik.hr/ivoks/
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ma ti si samo perl skripta :)
<jelly> ivoks: 2006!
<ivoks> 2005!
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: jesi ti to meni rekao da sam biser ? Me luvz U big time ! 
<ivoks> balavi klinac
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a moze i tak :)
<ivoks> jos pun nade u utopijsko drustvo :)
<jelly> hahah, 7 godina = balavi klinac :-D
<BotaniCar|2> Dobar mi je prvi post :) 'vecina ovog ce biti na engleskom' , nakon toga 3 objave na 'rvackom :) 
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> adorable levels: rising
<weshmashian> a dobro, svi tak krenu nadobudno :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: 'el to neka igrica za playstation ? :D
<ivoks> http://master.grad.hr/~ivoks/luna.jpg
<ivoks> ha fotke
<jelly> kak ubuntu rjesava automounting ntfs-a?
<jelly> Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the external FUSE library. Either remove the setuid/setgid bit from the binary or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root. 
<BotaniCar|2> Weekly report 2013-01-14 >>  Total uptime:97.24% Downtime:14 day(s) 33 min(s)  ... koliko ono tjedan ima dana ? :)
<jelly> ^^ wheezy
<ivoks> kao i svaki drugi fs
<jelly> ivoks: a to je...?
<ivoks> iskreno, nemam nis na ntfs-u
 * BotaniCar|2 grabs popcorn
<ivoks> pa ne znam
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 59864 Ruj 10 00:53 /bin/ntfs-3g
<jelly> ok, to je pocetak
<jelly> sad jos skuzit kaj kde4 na wheezyju radi krivo
<ivoks> ne znam...
<ivoks> http://www.wordnik.com/words/ivoks
<ivoks> lol kae ovo
<BotaniCar|2> sve sto ja vidim je da prodajes zlato u warcraftu :) Ne igram vise, sorry :)
<BotaniCar|2> Safe for anyone that cooks: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1208_10151154924077574_1799912767_n.png
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, u vozilu :)
<jelly> aha, serija odustajanja od blogova se nastavlja u 2008-9 sa http://ivoks.blogspot.com/
<BotaniCar|2> Citajuci sadrzaj, mozda i bolje :)
<jelly> hm, pileće rolice sa tartufima i pršutom, riža
 * BotaniCar|2 otjelotvorenje gladi. Sto bi crnogorci rekli - alav sam :)
<jelly> http://jebo.me/meni/HOTO.pdf
<jelly> ^^ interne informacije iz firme!
<BotaniCar|2> ne gledam ti ja linkove te vrste, imas radije neku djecju pornografiju ? :)
<jelly> imam obicnu, crtanu, 3d, al nisam siguran jel ima ista za djecu
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: Imate i neke jednostavne salate, uz slozene ?
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar|2> pasmater, zakaj sam pogledao link, zakaj sam pitao .. 
 * jelly &
 * Mmike sutra ide na raaaaaaaaamstekaaaaaaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> fuj pa to je meso :P
<SilverSpace> pa kak mozes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Newey
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.primula.hr/plan/Prase.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> ahahahaha
<Mmike> jedna od glupljih stvari u mysqlu - nema reload :)
<Mmike> znaci, nemres promijenit konfiguraciju i rec - reload :)
 * BotaniCar|2 se ne osjeca posebno pogodjen time
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/602980_447510818649603_69099930_n.jpg
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> glupo je
<BotaniCar|2> ZET-ovi kontrolori kaznu za vožnju bez karte više neće moći naplatiti na licu mjesta, već će građani s dobivenom obavijesti kaznu morati platiti u Fini, pošti, bilo kojoj banci ili u prostorijama ZET-a u Ozaljskoj ulici.  << dakle, tak su si oni rijesili problem fiskalnih blagajni :) 
<weshmashian> pda, inace bi svaki morao biti zabiljezen kao 'prodajno mjesto' i izdat ti ispravan racun :)
<igustin> ne vidim zašto je to problem
<igustin> kao i svaki terenac
<igustin> može imati ovjereni blok računa
<igustin> ili mini-fiskalnu blagajnu od Digitrona iz Buja, ili neku smartphone app za fisk
<igustin> sve se može, ako se hoće
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: naravno da se moze, ali pretpostavljam da bi kvalitetna izvedba tako neceg kao poslijedicu imala rast cijene karte jer, nece valjda od svog ojadnog profita otkidati
<BotaniCar|2> btw, te mini fiskalne blagajne se mogu nekako spojiti na poreznu bezicno ?
<BotaniCar|2> mislio sam da ne odobravaju upotrebu USB stickova kao sredstva spajanja na internet jer 'nije dovoljno pouzdano', pa da svi wireless mediji idu u isti kosh 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, internet je internet
<Mmike> kak ce ti netko zabranit bezicno spajanje?
<weshmashian> igustin: mogu, al' ovo im je jeftinije
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: isto kao sto ce ti zabraniti da koristis softver za fiskalizaciju koji nije po nekom njihovom PS-u 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: re net, zet i usb :) fiskalne kase u njihovoj kantini se spajaju usb stickovljem na interwebz
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian:   :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, al' kako to mogu kontrolirati?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pa inspekcije hodaju po terenu, ako provjeravaju X, mogu i Y 
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> glupo je
<Mmike> tj, glupo bi bilo
<Mmike> valjda ima neki ssl ili drekml sigurnosni izmedju kase i porezne
<BotaniCar|2> 'dobar dan, da vidimo kasu. Hvala, a kak se spajate k nama'. I,argument da je glupo ne prolazi za pravilnike napravljene u RH
<Mmike> nego, BotaniCar|2 ,jel' ti namjerno ne odgovaras na mesigove?
<BotaniCar|2> nemam ni jedan msg na ovaj nick 
<BotaniCar|2> mislis na SMS ? Cek da vidim di mi je mobitel opce
<BotaniCar|2> Nemam ni na mobitelJu ! :) 
<jelly> smartphone app ne bi bio dost jer mora izdati papir
<BotaniCar|2> ako je digitalno potpisana, smije li mi potvrdu o placanju poslati na mail ? 
<BotaniCar|2> (pretpostavljam da svi zivi imaju mail)
<hbogner> Mmike, ni ti neodgovaras na pingove, ili sam taman tad izgubio vezu
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> kaj
<weshmashian> kasa->ssl->porezna, a salje se digitalno potpisani xml
<Mmike> di?
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, meni t-com neke stvari nezeli dostaviti na mail, ali racun hoce
<hbogner> [12:28:41] hbogner Mmike, kad planiras prema gradu, recimo u mjeru kenzije ?
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: i mene tako tretiraju .. like one of their French girls :(
<hbogner> recimo ispis racuna moram sam skidati s njihovih stranica
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: da, ti mini blagajne imaju WiFi ili 3G modul, po izboru
<Mmike> hbogner, mislim da danas ne planiram, odradio cijelonocku, sad se digao, i moram sad privattne paprilogoije rjesavat. sutra cdu ic?
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam jednom ispisao jedan gif, i kad sam ga ispisao,prestao se micati .. valjda je stvar u printeru .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Jel radi to na linuxu ? :D
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: kako ne bi odobrili USB stick, kad je to mnogima jedini način spajanja, bilo zbog mobilnosti bilo zbog nedostatka fiksne linije
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: ajde mi jos reci da nije logicno, molim te 
<igustin> i ne vidim razloga zašto bi itko uopće ograničavao kako se netko spaja na net, to je nebitno
<igustin> ?
<igustin> Å¡to? usb stick?
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: prenosim rekla kazala iz nepouzdanih izvora, ne tvrdim da je zaista tako,Vise sam stvar formulirao kao pitanje/pretpostavku na bazi tih informacija
<BotaniCar|2> Pardon ako nisam bio dovoljno jasan
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: ali što da nije logično? spajanje preko stickova?
<igustin> ne kužim tko je to mogao reći, nitko nikada to nije spomenuo kao problem ili ograničenje
<igustin> dapače, ljudi iz Porezne su u HGK upravo spomenuli kao rješenje za mobilnost
<igustin> u smislu da su ga sugerirali
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: ideja da onaj koga se to ne tice propisuje kako ce se stranka spojiti na net nije logicna, ali mi u nasoj okolini nije nevjerojatna, bio sam sarkastican. 
<igustin> :D
<igustin> pravnih pitanja ima, ali tehnički su to solidno odradili, to moram priznati
<BotaniCar|2> Usput, kad si vec tu, hvala za URL s slikicama, imas ideju kak da u batch-u skinem 100tinjak njih ?
<igustin> :)
<igustin> imaš popis?
<igustin> odnosno, *kojih* 100tinjak?
<BotaniCar|2> Nemam, kak sam rekao, htio bih folder s zilion slika da dete moze skrolati kroz njih, apsolutno mi je svejedno jesu prve po redu ili koje , dok god su child frendly ( to sam provjerio, site je ok)
 * weshmashian ce morat ic tuc nekog u vrtic danas :)
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: while read url; wget -O /dev/null "$url"; done < popis.txt
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: kaj bi ? Moje dete neki dan dobilo gljivice na pimpeku jer tete nisu prale ruke, poprskale mi kapilare od bijesa
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: ali moram vidjeti gdje su, lista neka, album, što već...
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: o_O
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ma moram im dat ukupne prihode zbog novog obracuna
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: pizdarija je kaj slike nisu dostupne odmah, nego moras kliknuti thumbnail, pa na odabir velicine, pa na download
<weshmashian> a tam pise da moraju bit tocni "pod krivicnom i materijalnom bla"
<weshmashian> i sad zove nadrkana zenska da si zbrojimo i napisemo nekaj jer ce ona tak i tak morat to prepravljat kad dobije iz porezne
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ja sam im morao dostavitii poreznu karticu i potvrdu od banke da placam kredit. Smijesan dio je da mi mali ide u privatni vrtic pa meni to ne utjece na cijenu nego njima na zaradu. Kad sam im to spomenuo,pretvorili su 'morate' u 'da li bi bili ljubazni' 
<weshmashian> i onda slijedi: "pa napisite onda Vi neki broj", "ne smijem ja to", "niti ja, cekajte poreznu"
<hbogner> Mmike, nisma pitao za kad nemozes, nego kad planiras :D
<Mmike> hbogner, sutra, reklo vi se
<Mmike> bi se
<hbogner> cool
<igustin> BotaniCar|2: da se to preskočiti, pogledat ću, pa ti složim neki oneliner
<BotaniCar|2> igustin: samo reci kak da preskocim, rado si ja slozim sam ! 
<BotaniCar|2> ( hvala)
<igustin> pa pretpostavljam da i taj krajnji download ima neki fancy URL kojeg se može generirat kroz petljicu...?
<BotaniCar|2> sec, provjeravam 
<BotaniCar|2> CAPTCHA izmedju thumbnaila i downloada .. i neki (pretpostavljam) javascript koji onda ponudi download , nemrem do URL-a
<jelly> igustin: wget -i popis.txt 
<Mmike> nah, bez xargs nije hackish enough
<Mmike> cat popis.txt | xargs -n1 -P20 wget
<igustin> jelly: je, imaš pravo ;)
<budz0r> ej drustvo, tko je zaduzen za wiki?
<hbogner> kaj nisi ti?
<budz0r> hbogner: pa nisam siguran
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> budz0r, sadrzajno, ili teknicki?
<Mmike> sadrzajno, rekao bih, sale :)
<budz0r> Mmike: tehnicki?
<Mmike> a to bi trebao biti ti :)
<Mmike> sto billo?
<budz0r> ako nije nitko, onda bum ja provjerio verziju i napravio apgrejd
<Mmike> vidi sa saletom
<Mmike> mislim da smo mu dali roota zato da moze to i wordpress odrzavati on
<Mmike> pazi samo kad radis upgrade da ti ostane onaj piwik drekec
<Mmike> da imamo statse i dalje
<BotaniCar|2> opa, veli mi debian 'the computer needs to restart' .. jebate, cak je i tekst u prozoru slican onom od windowsa :) 
<Mmike> i, dakako, napravi backup svega da mozes fallback napraviti ako useres
<budz0r> Mmike: pa naravno
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> jel' ima vece gluposti nego kad webaplikacija trpa php kod u mysql?
<vileni> woot, virtualbox skida toolse sa neta :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> od 4.0 verzije, brijem
<vileni> nisam primjetio prije ove zadnje
<vileni> glavno da svaki put kad ga apdejtam nesto zezne 
<Mmike> meni vbox fakat ok radi
<Mmike> tam od 3.x verzije neke
<hbogner> e kak na virtualbox stavit onu njegovu traku s dna ekrana negdje drugdjer?
<vileni> pa i meni radi, ali kad apdejtam kernel onda kaze pokreni vboxdrv setup
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: kaj se desi kad fulscreenas virtualku i pivotas monitor ? :D
<igustin> ima postavka, među globalnima
<vileni> i onda zadnjih 3-4 puta nece, moram reinstalirati dkms
<igustin> hbogner: odabereš VM -> Settings -> General -> Advanced -> Mini toolbar -> Show at the top of screen
<igustin> hbogner: ili trebaš to podesiti iz CLI-ja na headless serveru?
<hbogner> igustin, thx, :D
<hbogner> gui je bio ok
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pojma nemam :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: pa daj probaj :)
<BotaniCar|2> imas ziher vec upaljenu neku virtualku :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nemam :)
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0 !!
<BotaniCar|2> ja pak nemam na poslu monitor koji se da zakrenuti :) 
<jelly> kaj ce ti to na poslu
<BotaniCar|2> Mislis da ja na poslu ne dobijem u zadacu pogledati koju stotinu porn-related slika u portrait formatu ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> Ako mislis, imas pravo :( 
<BotaniCar|2> Na koncu ,pricali smo za kaj je to dobro na poslu, da ih mozemo nagurati nekoliko na manji radni stol :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim to s rotiranjem
<Mmike> ja ovaj nisam nikad zaokrenul
<BotaniCar|2> Probaj, skuzit ces da ti , ako zarotiras, na stol stane vise monitora ! :) 
<jelly> anblivbl
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/viralni-hit-iz-srbije-a-gde-je-pecat-zavladao-drustvenim-mrezama/658608.aspx
<Mmike> lol
<SilverSpace> jah 
<SilverSpace> fakat je dobra serija WD
<vileni> walking dead?
<SilverSpace> yep
<vileni> da :) druga sezona je malo sapunjasta, trecu su popravili
<SilverSpace> nema lose epizode
<vileni> ali comic je jos bolji
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> jedino me smeta sto prica nije bas ista
<SilverSpace> eh hebga
<vileni> a to je ono kao s knjigama, procitas knjigu pa ti film nije nesto
<SilverSpace> meni ne smeta ja nisam citao comic
<jelly> i bolje da nije ista jer bi inace znao sta ce biti cijelo vrijeme
<vileni> da, to je prednost :)
<jelly> tak sam ja isto gledati Human Target jer je strip crtao pokojni Biukovic
<jelly> ... canceliralo nakon 2. sezone
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ocLFDu
<SilverSpace> he kaj sad mogo bi i to
<BotaniCar|2> Kak vi ponosni korisnici virtualboxa konfigurirate mrežu na virtualkama koje imaju više (virtualnih) NIC-ova u različitim subnetima ? Ne dela mi ni kad ih bridge-am, ni kad ih NAT-am
<hbogner> meni na win nije delalo kao nat vec kao bridge, a na linux na bridge radi ali baca greske akd mkopiram velike fajlove a nat radi bez greske
<hbogner> ups, nisma procitoa pitanje do kraja
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> nama ponosnim korisnicima ESXa sve radi™
<SilverSpace> seks na eks
<SilverSpace> je ta virtualka
<hbogner> http://slashgeo.org/2013/01/23/Have-Wi-Fi-Enabled-Phone-Stores-Are-Tracking-You
<SilverSpace> bah
<rsedak> jutro
<jelly> fon
<SilverSpace> cuj jutroooo
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/IPeL45
<SilverSpace> http://www.flickr.com/photos/68323190@N02/8408586106/
<BotaniCar|2> e, jelly, da imam paru za Vmware .. 
<jelly> potrosio bi na kurve i babysitere?
<BotaniCar|2> Boze dragi, ljubazan, cita misli .. di ste nasli ovog jellya ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> OK,mozda ne na kurve, ali namasnu hranu i cuvalicu djece sigurno :)
<jelly> dodjet da se zapitas jel ja citam misli ili je BotaniCar tak predvidiv
<BotaniCar|2> Ovo drugo je vjerojatnije, ali bas zato sumnjam na ovo prvo ! Expect the unexpected ! 
<SilverSpace> gresnici jedni samo vam je sex u glavi :)
<BotaniCar|2> Odmah nakon hrane :) I,kaj, ti mozes mastati o sobaricama u francuskim opravicama , a ja si ne mogu zamisliti babysitericu s mrezastim najlonkama i obiteljskim pakovanjem cheesburgera za mene ? :)
<SilverSpace> :) ne grijesi dusu 
<SilverSpace> joj kad ce taj 13.04 
<SilverSpace> bar u betu
<SilverSpace> dosadno mi 
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj, masterirao si i doktorirao RP ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Igraj se s AmigaOS-om za RP !
<BotaniCar|2> ili se primi centosa, to ti je dozivotna zajebancija :)
<jelly> ili ga slozi da mjeri temperaturu i vlaznost i pali te gasi grijanje
<BotaniCar|2> ae, ne kuzim kak ti moze biti dosadno a imas (barem jedan) RP :)
<jelly> i joystick
<jelly> ... bilo koje vrste
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: rpi radi ko urica
<BotaniCar|2> to se mora promijeniti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: cak sam i ispravio neke greske u prevodu za xbmc
<BotaniCar|2> mislis prijevodu ? :)
<SilverSpace> prjevodu
<SilverSpace> ije je je ije
<SilverSpace> hrvatski mi je uvijek bila dvojka
<SilverSpace> na kraju 
<SilverSpace> Pornići nisu 'zdravi' za muškarce
<SilverSpace> eto ti ga na
<rsedak> hm, kakve veze pornici imaju s prjevodom?
<weshmashian> nemojte radit takve grijeske
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> moj prvi commit na githubu
<ivoks> https://github.com/Windows-Azure/WALinuxAgent/commits/master
<ivoks> da znam, bez tog commita nista ne bi radilo :)
<weshmashian>  woo! :)
<jelly> ivoks radi za MICROSOFT?!?!?!?!?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> radim za open source
<hbogner> :)
<jelly> www.google.com
<hbogner> ah da mohorovicic
<dodobas> obruT: pazi sad http://archbsd.net/
<dodobas> :D
<SilverSpace> rpi sa openelec radi super
<Mmike>  da
<Mmike> osim sto nemres mijenjat root password
<Mmike> nemres se spojit na non-broadcasting mrezu
<Mmike> i tak
<jelly-home> i nemres rebuildati image tak da se te dvije stvari isprave?
<Mmike> vele da ne
<Mmike> mosh mijjenjat root password tak da izbuiildas image s drugim passwordom
<Mmike> xbian je puno bolji tu
<Mmike> iako nisam probao raspbijan
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> idme gledat utakmicu
<ivoks> inace nisam vjernik
<ivoks> al tu i tamo pomislim da ima boga
<ivoks> i da postoje bozja djela
<ivoks> testdisk je jedno od takvih djela :)
<Mmike> ima boga
<Mmike> zabranilo gradjenje kaptolu u strojarskoj :)
<Mmike> testdisk i photorec su veri kul komadi softvera, da :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-24
<dodobas> yelooo
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> e đe si korporativac...
<jelly-home> *zijev*
<weshmashian> mornin'
<MmikeDOMA> mi
<dodobas> e MmikeDOMA, pogledao sam Outsourced
<dodobas> okish... previse su klišeizirani...
<MmikeDOMA> ti si cudan
<MmikeDOMA> s tom bradicom i repicem
<MmikeDOMA> pogledao si sve?
<dodobas> jes
<obruT> dodobas: zanimljivo je ovo s archbsd... iako ima i pcbsd koji bi trebao biti nesto vise userfriendly
<dodobas> obruT: iako... ne znam zasto bi netko vrstio BSD kernel na desktopu
<jelly-home> ... iz istog razloga zasto bi vrtio Linux na desktopu
<obruT> zasto ne ? :) zato sto mu je pun kua linuxa i razjebancije svega i svacega iz jedne verzije u drugu ? :) mozda filozofija BSD distribucija... mozda jednostavno brijanje na neki kvazi-elitizam :)
<dodobas> a mozda zelim da mi radi wireless :)
<jelly-home> eh, prije bi onda presao na Windowse ili OSX
<obruT> hmm, pa meni je radio na laptopu s freebsd-om dok mi je laptop jos bio ziv
<dodobas> a onda... zasto ne HURD :)
<obruT> mozes i njega... znam neke koji su se isli zajebavat s tim :P
<obruT> to je tek PITA
 * jelly-home ima debian kfreebsd u VMu... beskorisno
<Mmike> jelly, shto?
<Mmike> ja po posstgres mailinglistama stalno citam kak je bsd bolji za postgres nego linux
<Mmike> nadao sam se sa debianom provjeriti to
<dodobas> Mmike: zasto je bolji ?
<Mmike> bolji memory management, bolji io scheduleri
<Mmike> napamet, koliko se sjecam
<Mmike> doduse, ima bar 2 godine kako nisam ozbiljnu diskusiju o tome citao
<obruT> dodobas: ak se dobro sjecam, a davno je to bilo, mislim da prije 2.6 kernela, al nisam 100%... radili su neke benchmarke gdje je kao na frebsd-u postgres davao bolje rezultate
<dodobas> *kao* :)
<obruT> a znas kak je s benchmarcima
<dodobas> obruT: mozda ako imas neki graf... jer management nije zadovoljan :)
<obruT> dakle, benchmark je davao bolje rezultate
<obruT> no stvarni svijet je ponekad sasma drugaciji
<obruT> bilo je i grafova, da :)
<obruT> da, fakat.. kad je izasao 7.0 onda su radili test performansi u odnosu na stariju verziju freebsd-a, gledali skaliranje na multi cpu pa su radili i usporedbe s linuxom... 09:37 -!- freedomrun [~freedomru@unaffiliated/freedomrun] has joined #ubuntu-hr
<obruT> jebo faking buffere :P
<obruT> http://people.freebsd.org/%7Ekris/scaling/7.0%20Preview.pdf
<obruT> otkud mi ono uslo u buffer majketi...
<obruT> osim tog dokumenta, naletio sam jos na par... al bogtepitaj gdje i sto...
<obruT> davno je bilo kad sam to malo redovitije pratio
<dodobas> 2.6.22 ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, tako je, pljuj po onom sto ne razumijes :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kakvo pljuvanje, samo isticem da je 2.6.22 JAKO star kernel...
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> mislis da je sad linux bolji?
<Mmike> misim, seruckam
<Mmike> nisam nikad proboa
<dodobas> pojma nemam... svasta su dodali...
<dodobas> ukljucujuci i nove schedulere blatra..bla
<rut> jos samo da dodaju lutku na napuhavanje i to je to . sve u 1 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> silver nekakve el. cijevi su se spominjale ovdje na kanalu ako sam ja to dobro vidio 
<rut> jel se ti to necime bavis ?
 * Mmike nesmije na glas rec cim se SS bavi :)
<rut> bit ce lutke porizvodi doma u garazi :P
<rut> no dobro . necemo se sad zaj*** .. ipak je ovo ozbiljan kanal . idem radit nesto pametno i korisno 
<SilverSpace> rut: ma imam jednu ideju retro malo da izgleda
<SilverSpace> internet radio i rpi 
<obruT> ne znam sto je smjesnije: "ipak je ovo ozbiljan kanal" ili "idem radit nesto pametno i korisno"
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> pa mi trebaju zarulje da ti izgleda retro 
<rut> aa to samo radi izgleda . ok . 
<rut> obrut ti si jos smjenisni 
<SilverSpace> obruT: od kada je ozbiljan 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je naj kanal u hrvata i sire :)
<rut> a najaci su mi oni sto ulete sa izjavom a onda se pokriju usima ... kao rade .. :) 
<SilverSpace> rut: inace hobi mi je bila elektronika tj. sad je malo manje ostario :)
<rut> a ja kad ga ser* onda ga ser* .. :) :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: oces ga slozit da mijenjas stanice tak da okreces nesto ? :)
<rut> silver .. znam kako je . i meni isto .. 
<rut> silver .. poceo sam sa NF tehnikom pa otisao na VF i radio difuzija .. pll predajnici za 88-108
<obruT> i napravi onak neki klizni pokazivac, a umjesto frekvi na "skalu" stavi ip adrese odnosno nazive stanica :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: vjerojatno ne upravljat ce se preko mobitela
<obruT> ko sto je bilo na simfonijama i slicnim starim radio prijemnicima
<SilverSpace> ima projekt sa tplinkom 703n di rucno mjenjas 
<rut> silver evo sto sam ja radio .. zadnji projekat http://www.elektronika.ba/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4634
<obruT> a kad si "izmedju" stanica ubaci nekakav sum :) i one svemirske zvukove :)
<SilverSpace> lol to bi bilo ok 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> o hebem ti misa, radim na jednom monitoru na koji su zakacena 2 kompa od kojih na svakom vrtim po jednu virtualku
<hbogner> vise neznam di sam i sta radim
<BotaniCar> O , Iruda mu .. kakav je ovo dan, kad ja do 11h ne mogu do IRCa :) Jutro,junacine
<BotaniCar> el trosio neto od vas HP ProCurve manager, jeste zadovoljni ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: kaj, zapela konekcija u snijegu? :)
<hbogner> golubovi kasne
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kupujem nove switcheve i neckam se, HPovi L2 switchevi koje gledam su 2x skuplji od TP-Link-ovih, a funkcionalno su si tu negdje. Ostaje pitanje managementa i softvera .. 
<BotaniCar> Aha, pitas zakaj se nisam javil prije :) Citam dokumentaciju ..
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to ti je zako kaj koristis windoze pa moras nad njima uvijek cucati :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je zato kaj sam ozbiljan i marljiv radnik pa svoje mreze brinem,pazim,mazim i zovem Darkec :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: a nis istekas video kabel iz monitora pa vidis kaj ti je gdje :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: no idea, nikad nisam kupoval nis kompliciranije od 'switcha' za 100kn :)
<obruT> hbogner: sve je dobro dok si skoncentriran pri rm -rf / i slicnim komandama :)
 * Mmike je jednom napravio vaki fail: rm -rf /home/mysql *
<Mmike> htio je: rm -rf /home/msql*
<Mmike> mysql*, to jest
<Mmike> od onda se rm vise ne koristi, koristi se mv ;)
<vileni> ja sam jucer nesto slicno, ali na manje kriticnom mjestu :)
<BotaniCar> tak je mv /sto/god /dev/null
<Mmike> recimo: mv /home/mysql * /home/totrash
<Mmike> pa onda kad si siguran, obrises trash
<hbogner> obruT, ide jedan dd if0=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb :D
<obruT> hbogner: bolje shred :)
<SilverSpace> brisi pisi 
<SilverSpace> mjeri dva puta rezi jedanputa
<jelly> triput sijecem, opet kratko
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je moj deda govorio stalno :)
<Mmike> bio stolar ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel to hbogner krivu naredbu koristio :)
<hbogner_> SilverSpace, heh hehe
<hbogner_> nije resetirao ruter jutros/jucer
<SilverSpace> pukla veza 
<hbogner_> 24h diskonekt
<SilverSpace> tak i meni negdje oko 17h puca ne sjetim se resetirati kasno navecer
<SilverSpace> da na to sam mislio
<Mmike> na s3mini baterija jedva izdrzi jedan dan
<Mmike> pa jebote samsung
<hbogner> Mmike, to je cjena progresa
<BotaniCar> da, moze se to nazvati i progresom :)
<BotaniCar> ja to zovem velikim ekranom i zednim wirelessom :)
<SilverSpace> losim baterijam tj. manijaci nedaju bolje pa kaj bi oni proizvodili da baterija traje mjesec dana
<dodobas> moj slijedeci mobitel ce imati e-ink display
<vileni> ja sam sretan kad mi od 7-22h ostane na 30% :)
<BotaniCar> Jebo ih LinkedIN .. Frajer s kojim ne radim vec 3 godine i s kojim nisam nikad radio na virtualizaciji necega, endorsa moje VmWare znanje. Necu ni spominjati da neki ozbiljan VmWare produkt nisam implementirao isto toliko .. 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kak e-ink stoji s prikazom trilijardi boja i 3d grafike (igre) ?
<dodobas> BotaniCar: boje i 3d grafika je odjebala u troskokicima ...
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kaj ce ti mobitel na kojem mozes samo koristiti telefon i citati ? Ajde da ih ima danas, ali od 'sutrasnjeg' mobitela ocekujem vise
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ma to te frajer stalka i prati kaj radis
<dodobas> BotaniCar: smartphone nije GAMEPHONE
<hbogner> pa zato zna
<BotaniCar> dodobas: smartphone je _i_ gamephone. 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: sad si mi dal mislit' :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: IMHO, ne... ti bi to samo zelio da bude...
<hbogner> kja mislsi zasto ti stalno posat dolazi otvorena, ...
<dodobas> da mozes i preko miniusb-a kavu skuhat
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ali .. ako danas vec imam smartphone koji moze kuhati bunceka i vrtiti igre, zakaj sutrasnji smartphone to ne bi mogao, a za uzvrat da dobijem ekran koji podrzava 3 boje i lijepo se da citati .. ne vidim sell point
 * Mmike ce danas na ramsteka!
<BotaniCar> hbogner: mene vise brine sto mi masa poste ne dolazi (sad pricam ozbiljno, za doma) .. sestrina bozicna razglednica (koju sam gledao kako gura u sanducic kod sebe) mi jos nije stigla :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: sutrasnji smartphone ce se razdijeliti u GAMEPHONE i normalphone
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kaj trend nije 'vto vise usluga u isto kuciste da pokrijem sto vece trziste' ? 
<dodobas> jer... debilno je igrati igrice na malom ekranu.. samo zato sto je touch interface.. pa eto... pikaj
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa imas i danas primjer... blackberry...
<BotaniCar> mali ekran ? ja sad imam na mobitelu visu rezoluciju nego na prvom monitoru koji sam imao, i dovoljno mi je velik :)
<dodobas> ekipa koja koristi blackberry... niti ne pomislja da predje na andorid ili apple
<BotaniCar> je, blackbery je izvrstan primjer kako NE poslovati 
<Mmike> Pita mali Mujica tatu: 
<Mmike> -Tata u čemu je razlika između 'besplatno' i 'džabe'? 
<Mmike> - Vidi sine - ti ideš u školu besplatno...Ali džabe
<BotaniCar> imaju u toj ekipi ravno 3 korisnika :) 
<dodobas> to sto su se jebali.... pa eto... idioti su
<dodobas> jer su isli 'zadovoljiti sto vece trziste'
<dodobas> idioti...
<BotaniCar> pa isto ti radi i android, a ide im :) Blekberi su sjebale druge stvari :)
<dodobas> uglavnom, trziste za e-ink smartphonove postoji
<BotaniCar> Je, i ima brojeva koliko i korisnika blekberija .. brijem da si u krivu , vidjet cemo 
<dodobas> odvojit ce se i GAMEPHONE.... baterija traje 4h... ali brate boje i 3d .... genijalno
<dodobas> a mozes i nazvati nekog .... ali to je vise tlaka jer ti prekida igru...
<BotaniCar> bume vidjeli :) Ja bi u svakom slucaju osobine obje kategorije 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: vjerojatno vozis Ladu Nivu :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: povremeno, ali nije moja 
<dodobas> jer to je najbolje od obje kategorije... :)
<dodobas> malo teren malo asfalt...
<dodobas> ali je cost sto trosi 15l :)
<BotaniCar> Znas za puno terenaca (ne gradskih sminkera) koji trose manje ? 
<BotaniCar> Jeepov Jeep ne trosi nikaj manje :) 
<BotaniCar> A nema ni zatvorenu kabinu ! :) 
<jelly> kak nema 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: poanta je da bih JA radije neki mali 3cilindra od 4l za svaki dan...
<BotaniCar> jelly:  ? 
<BotaniCar> Ima onu krpu, to ni kabina
<dodobas> a kad me pukne zelja posudim Wranglera... u renta caru pa uzivam...
<BotaniCar> dodobas: tak ces i telefon posudjivati ? :) 
<dodobas> i na kraju sam zadovoljniji... u oba slucaja
<dodobas> BotaniCar: posudim od GAMEPHONE... kao sto si iznajmljivao video kazete ili DVD-e
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ok, obojca smo izrazili misljenja i stavove, budemo vidjeli.  Necem se flejmat' :)
<dodobas> a zasto.... :/
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa imas terenac od jeepa!
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj vas sve tak imam rad tu,dodo
<BotaniCar> jelly: i trosi  manje od 10-15l u offroadu ?
<jelly> ma da, i muzicku
<jelly> nista ne trosi manje od 15l u offroadu
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa o tom se pricalo :) Naravno da Jeep ima terenaca, nije sporno :) Neki i kabinu imaju :)
<jelly> aha... sorry, popil sem si pifu za rucak pa ne parsam najbolse
<BotaniCar> Nda, tocno mi je to trebalo .. ne samo da znam da jedes bolje neg ja na poslu, nego sad zam da bi si imal di i konjaka spiti da ti je bas volja :)
<BotaniCar> *znam
<jelly> nisam siguran da je u medvedgradu konjak isplativ
<jelly> al gablec po 28kn je
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bili u pragu u nekom restacu i dode konobar i pita kaj cemo za aperetiv mi svi u glas pivo on opet kaj cete za aperativ reko ti pivo  
<SilverSpace> frajer zbunjen 
<BotaniCar> to !
<dodobas> SilverSpace: prag konobari... to je poznato....
<dodobas> konobare boli K...
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> sam s djevojkom u restoranu....
<dodobas> ali nikog...
<dodobas> tri konobara...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bilo prije to prije 18god
<SilverSpace> cek ne 28godina
<SilverSpace> uh
<dodobas> svaki put je jedan dosao po narudbu... drugi donesao, treci donesao ispravnu narudbu...
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ja bio prosle godine :)
<SilverSpace> bili jos balavurdija iz jna izisli i sa autom se uputili nas tri prijatelja
<SilverSpace> komunizam teski kod njh bio 
<SilverSpace> frend htio kupiti gume za auto i ok moze ali montaza za tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> cek ih nismo mogli ni podmititi
<SilverSpace> poskupljuju cigarete :) 
<SilverSpace> Građani će sada prijeći na marihuanu. To je jedina olakšica koju su dobili od Vlade
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koji likovi 
<SilverSpace> jel tko vidio taj OLED u zivo 
<SilverSpace> kaj je to tak stvarno bolje
<BotaniCar> je neg kak neg je (nisam vidio) , marketing tako kaze ! 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne mogu vjerovati da cu ovo napisati: Trenutno nemam ni jedan otvoren ticket :) 
<BotaniCar> Blazena eskalacija :)
<hbogner> hebem ti vise tipkovnica
<hbogner> kad po jednoj lupas shift+del i cudis se zasto nece pobrisat
<hbogner> a ono drugi komp
<BotaniCar> treba zabraniti sve input device-e ! 
<BotaniCar> Nek kompovi stoje kao svrha sami sebi 
<BotaniCar> Znam neke ljude koji tako zive, pa .. 
<jelly> ja koliko god tiketa rješavao, zadnjih mjesec dana imam 35 otvorenih
<BotaniCar> Ehh
<SilverSpace> neradnik 
<jelly> pa da!
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel ti stigo cube
<jelly> ne, tek je u ponedjeljak poslan
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima kako to radi 
<jelly> radi isto kao Mele A1000 ili MK802, s obzirom da je isti SoC
<jelly> jedina prednost je sto su skoro svi pinovi izvadjeni van pa se moze spojiti lcd, hdmi, vga, CVBS (scart/composite), sata, sve sto chip ima
<SilverSpace> mene vise ovo privlaci http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/main.php
<jelly> ima manje drivera za Exynos4412 zasad
<BotaniCar> Svatko je danas mrezas .. zove lik da gubi konektiviti na jednom switchu, pitam ga jel bilo kakvih promjena na konfiguraciji i veli da su uspostavili monitoring. OK, pitam kak to izgleda i on mi veli da su stavili da se promet s svih ostalih portova mirrorira na jedan,a na njemu je analizator .. i,coham se po glavi,ne kuzim, zamolim da zamijene switch - opet isto. 
<BotaniCar> na kraju skuzim da su gurali na monitoring port vise prometa nego kaj switch moze izprocesirati :)
<hbogner> kak se zove paket za ssh server?
<hbogner> nije vise openssh-server???
<SilverSpace> openssh-client  openssh-server
<SilverSpace> kak nije
<hbogner> pa nemam ga
<hbogner> client imam
<hbogner> ali server ne
<SilverSpace> openssh-server - secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines
<hbogner> 12.04.1
<jelly> hbogner: pastebinnaj output od "apt-cache policy" i od "apt-cache policy openssh-server"
<SilverSpace> hm 12.10 ima
<jelly> to se nije mijenjalo
<hbogner> http://pastebin.com/EyBkRa0H
<hbogner> to je pokusaj instalacije
 * jelly ceka
<hbogner> http://pastebin.com/sbqwyGB3
<SilverSpace> jes sto prcko po repozitorijima 
<BotaniCar> jok, ja sam :) 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da, dodavao nove i slicno
<jelly> hbogner: fali normalan repozitorij od ubuntua.
<hbogner> i maknuo cdrom repo
<hbogner> hmm
<SilverSpace> znaci sprcko si nesto tamo
<hbogner> ocito
<jelly> otvori software center, i pazi da je "main" ukljucen prema, recimo, 
<jelly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<hbogner> main je ukljucen
<jelly> dakle onaj prvi na slici, "Canonical-supported Open Source software"
<hbogner> sva 4 ukljucena
<jelly> aj ga iskljuci pa apply pa ukljuci natrag pa apply
<Mmike> ovaj weshmashian mnogo dobar momak, svasta zna! :)
<hbogner> skuzio
<hbogner> prebacio sa hr servera na main i radi
<hbogner> hr server nesto steka
<hbogner> znaci maknuo sa hr servera na main server i ima ga
<jelly> huh
<hbogner> zasto, kako, neznam
<hbogner> samo sam to promjenio i radi
<hbogner> i sad ej u policy lista .... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ....
<SilverSpace> hr je prvo kaj maknem iz repozitorija
 * SilverSpace je to sram reci 
<hbogner> he he eh
<jelly> ivoks: pazi ti njih, niko ne vjeruje hr mirroru
<hbogner> ja isao provjerit sad i eto kaj rezultati kazu
<jelly> doduse ak ga drzite na slozencu, ne cudi me :->
<SilverSpace> jelly: kasni tri gladne godine pogotovo kad alfu betu koristim pa imam zbrku sa paketima
<hbogner> Mmike, ivoks, budz0r, prigovor :D
<Mmike> hbogner, ha?
<hbogner> vidi gore
<Mmike> sec
<hbogner> kad mi je server nastiman na hr neradi skidanje paketa
<hbogner> repo server
<hbogner> tj bar openssh-server u mom slucaju
<Mmike> drekece
<Mmike> samo malo :)
<SilverSpace> tebi toga puno nije radilo
<Mmike> apt-get update si dakako potjreao? :)
<budz0r> jel je moguce u postojece raid 5 polje, hardversi raid, perc 5, slozeno od diskova od 750 gb, zamjeniti jedan failani disk sa ispravnim diskom, ali velicine 1 tb
<Mmike> hbogner, koji ubuntu je to?
<hbogner> xubuntu 12.04.1
<hbogner> desktop
<hbogner> 64bit
<vileni> budz0r: trebalo bi biti moguce, ali naravno 250gb ce ti biti neiskoristeno
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy openssh-server
<Mmike> openssh-server:
<Mmike>   Installed: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
<Mmike>   Version table:
<Mmike>  *** 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 0
<Mmike>         500 http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj tebi veli?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rijesio je to 
<Mmike> kaj onda?
<Mmike> budz0r, tak su i meni rekli, nitko nije probao to koga znam :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ono gore iz pastebina
<hbogner> sad radi
<hbogner> openssh-server:
<hbogner>   Installed: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
<hbogner>   Candidate: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
<hbogner>   Version table:
<hbogner>  *** 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 0
<hbogner>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<hbogner>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hbogner> Mmike, prebacio sam sa hr servere na main pa je tek onda proradilo
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/video-aerodrom-kojeg-nema-udvostrucio-broj-putnika-clanak-501557
<Mmike> kaj ne radi?
<Mmike> kak se manifestira - ne radi?
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<Mmike> kaj ne radi? :)
<hbogner> http://pastebin.com/EyBkRa0H
<hbogner> http://pastebin.com/sbqwyGB3
<jelly> u ovom zadnjem uopce nisi imao ni jedan repo za main
<Mmike> daj pejstaj sources.list
<Mmike> di su ti opce hr repoi?
<hbogner> Mmike, nije ih bilo, to jer problem
<hbogner> sad su se pojavili main
<Mmike> nije ih bilo? :)
<Mmike> kak to mislis - nije ih bilo :)
<hbogner> dok nisam pomjenio na main nije
<Mmike> pejstaj sources.list, tako ti duge kose
<hbogner> cudno
<Mmike> kaj dok nisi promijenio na main?
<hbogner> ali sad radi
<Mmike> ne radi, nemas hr repoe
<Mmike> ili je to neki stari paste
<hbogner> dok nisam promjenio na main repositories server nije radilo
<jelly> Mmike: to je prije izmjene
<hbogner> 15 minuta star
<hbogner> ili kolko vec
<Mmike> hbogner, pejstaj sources.list 
<hbogner> sad radi
<Mmike> nesh si drugo potrgao, jer sve radi normalno
<hbogner> i meni sad radi pa vise nediram :D
<hbogner> znaci do mene je bio zajeb
<hbogner> sorry na smetnji 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nemoj 'ne diram'
<Mmike> skuzi di je bio zajeb
<Mmike> nikad od tebe sistemca ako ces 'kad radi, ne diram'
<Mmike> ne ponasaj se k'o polupismeni windows admin
 * Mmike gleda :)
<hbogner> Mmike, :P
<hbogner> Mmike, sutra cu istrazivat, sad moram rjesit neke stavi kao windows admin :D
<Mmike> root@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy | grep hr.arc | wc -l
<Mmike> 60
<SilverSpace> root
<hbogner> 80
<hbogner> vratio nazad na rh
<Mmike> eto vidis
<SilverSpace> 0
<hbogner> sad radi 
<hbogner> sudo apt-cache policy openssh-server
<hbogner> openssh-server:
<hbogner>   Installed: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
<hbogner>   Candidate: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
<hbogner>   Version table:
<hbogner>  *** 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 0
<hbogner>         500 http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<hbogner>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hbogner> znaci promjenom repo servera sam resetirao repo-e
<hbogner> ocito sam ja nesto zeznuo
<SilverSpace> hm jeste primjetili da se konacno nesto na kanalu prica o ubuntu :)
<hbogner> ali neznam kaj, jer sam maknuo samo cdrom repo
<hbogner> SilverSpace, to su me platili da pricam
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je zato kaj ubuntu najcesce radi, pa nemas kaj prciat
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, bilo bi zgodno vidjeti tvoj sources.list dok ti nije radilo
<SilverSpace> pa ima valjda beckup
<SilverSpace> kao pravi admin 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, beckam, ne nisam toliko zainteresiran za kosarku
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: http://is.gd/9NAjbt
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, he he he
<BotaniCar> 'polupismeni windows admin' :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, niasm polupismen, znam sav slova, velika i mala
<hbogner> to sto ih nekoristim je druga stvar
<hbogner> ili sto ih koristim krivim rasporedom
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ja sam gotovo siguran da je Mmike tom prepotentnom izjavom u stvari htio izmamiti moju reakciju :) 
<hbogner> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/david-attenborough-ljudi-su-kuga-na-zemlji/658842.aspx
<hbogner> "SLAVNI tvorac najboljih dokumentarnih filmova BBC-a David Attenborough, nedavno je Å¡okirao javnost kontroverznim izjavama."
<hbogner> kaj on nije mrtav vec godinama?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :* :)
<Mmike> hbogner, jest, to je botanicara islo :) 
<Mmike> hbogner, stavi si etc u git
<Mmike> odi u /etc
<Mmike> i oderi: git init
<Mmike> i onda git add .
<Mmike> i onda git commit -a -m 'Moj inicijalni komit'
<Mmike> i onda kad naprvis promjenu, git commit
<Mmike> ili prvo git status da vidis kaj ima
<Mmike> i instlairaj tig
<Mmike> ncurses git-repo viewer
<Mmike> budz0r, ne ignoriraj me :)
<civija> Mmike: tnx za tig! :)
<civija> like
<budz0r> Mmike: ne ignoriram
<Mmike> civija, :)
<hbogner> Mmike, zakaj?
<hbogner> ahaa za backup :D
<Mmike> hbogner, i history
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> cool
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne kasni nista
<jelly> ko bi to htio pokopati Atenboroa prije vremena
<ivoks> ja koristim hr arhivu na vjerojatno 100njak servera
<ivoks> i problemi koje spominjate ne postoje
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ivoks> up to date
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<BotaniCar> moras biti doktor nauka da upogonis centosov netinstall :) Psi :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: a ne znam znalo mi se dogoditi da ne prode 
<SilverSpace> eto za sinjocnu pobjedu je gotovina kriv
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/kad-udjemo-u-eu-poskupljuju-dozvole-za-voditelja-brodice
<SilverSpace> svi na polaganje 
<SilverSpace> trebat ce nam 
<obruT> jel tko koristi nekakav kalendar app na linuxu ? 
<obruT> nesto poput sunbirda ?
<SilverSpace> kaj ti Sunbird ne valja
<obruT> koliko vidim, sunbird je dovidjenja... sad je to neki plugin za thunderbird
<jelly> ne, 10 minuta trazenja nije naslo ni jedan koji se synca sa exchangetom
<obruT> a s thunderbirdom sam u zadnjih mjesec dana dobio par slomova zivaca pa se vracam na mutt
<civija> lightning ekstenzija za thunderbird
<SilverSpace> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/lightning/
<obruT> znam za taj addon :) ciljao sam mozda na neki standalone app, ne vezan uz bilo sto drugo...
<SilverSpace> http://lifehacker.com/5882005/the-best-calendar-app-for-linux
<obruT> SilverSpace: thanx, mislio sam ak netko ima iskustva s necim konkretno
<SilverSpace> ah jedino kaj google koristim 
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja sam na to izgubio malo vise od 10 min i nisam nasao nista sto bi mi odgovaralo
<obruT> ja sam prije nesto vremena izgubio vise od 10 minuta i nisam nasao nista sto bi mi odgovaralo :)
<obruT> sto je zalosno, al jebiga
<BotaniCar> ne znam, ja kad u opensourceta nesto ne nadjem ne pomislim da je to zalosno,vec da je zalosno sto ne znam programirati :)
<ivoks> obruT: ja koristim lightning
<ivoks> obruT: ali ne koristim exchange, vec google calendar
<ivoks> zna citati pozivnice iz maila i stavljati u kalendar
<ivoks> zna koliko imas neodgovorenih pozivnica
<ivoks> moze syncati i taskove sa googleom
<ivoks> a exchange i bilo sta ne-microsoftovo je patnja
<jelly> neko vrijeme mi je radila jednosmjerna sinkronizacija u ical al se potrgala
<jelly> 4-59/5 * * * *          exchange2ical -P $(awk -F' *= *' '/password/{print $2}' .smbmountrc) 2>/dev/null | egrep -v 'Unknown parameter encountered:|Ignoring unknown parameter' > ~/.openchange/jelly.ical
<obruT> ako pri spominjanju webspherea, java application servera i inih java djidjamidja pomislite na ogromne servercine s puno rama... mozda imate krivu predodzbu :)
<obruT> vrti se i na RPi-ju :) https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/wasdev/entry/article_wearbleserver?lang=en
<obruT> i to ni manje ni vise nego u kapi :)
<jelly> obruT: pitanje.  Zasto bi trosio websphere umjesto jednostavnog bedastog tomcata?
<obruT> ovo je WS liberty :) moze biti lightweight koliko zelis, cak i laksi od tomcata ak ti ne treba web :)
<obruT> odnosno servlet engine
<jelly> alzo koji jvm radi na rošpiji
<ivoks> https://plus.google.com/111104121194250082892/posts/5HjfiwmW7HT
<ivoks> welcome alan cox :)
 * obruT ne zna... jos nisam upogonio javusu gore, nisam ni razmisljao o tome da bi to radio :)
<jelly> ivoks: kaj presao u canonical?
<ivoks> jelly: na ubuntu :)
<jelly> eh
<jelly> presao sam i ja jedno dva puta pa se vratio
<ivoks> on je presao s fedore
<jelly> Dear Slashdot, switching one system that run Ubuntu in a VM to Fedora into running Ubuntu does not constitute 'switching to Ubuntu'.
<jelly> ^^ next post
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nije koristio ubuntu
<ivoks> imao ga je u vm-u
<ivoks> inace ga ne bi prcali problemi s fedora desktopom
<obruT> men je vise dost tih distra ova ona... sve je isto smece...
<ivoks> pa je, sve je to isto
<ivoks> dodse, nije bas isto
<obruT> ok, slicno smece
<ivoks> slicno je
<ivoks> rekao bi da se danas vise razlikuju nego prije
<ivoks> sysv, systemd, upstart
<jelly> meni se upravo zato sto je sve slicno ne da vise probavati nesto novo
<obruT> kad gledam kroz koje sam sve distre prosao u zadnjih 17-18 godina
<jelly> to nesto novo bi moralo raditi FANTASTICNO bolje
<obruT> a isprebacivao sam se uvijek sasvim slucajno :)
<obruT> svako prebacivanje mi je bilo: treba mi hitno neki linux, koju instalaciju sam ugrabio, to sam instalirao i koristio :)
<ivoks> ja bi samo uzeo gentoo kao izuzetak
<ivoks> gubitak vremena i struje :)
<ivoks> novi gif u openofficu, recompile
<ivoks> da, moglo se i koristiti binarne pakete, al to onda nije to
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> load raste, a stroj idla
<jelly> huh, "DWH process" mi poslao sms da sam duzan T-Mobajli
<obruT> a dok se studiralo, isprobalo se i hrpu "opskurnih" distri
 * jelly nigdje u adresaru nema nikog pod "DWH process"
<obruT> jelly: davaj pare !
<jelly> ivoks: gentoo ima vrlo dobre hardened opcije, sa strane kernela i userspacea
<obruT> sjecam se da smo i piratizirali neke komercijalne distre :P
<jelly> u debianu bum -fPIE i grsecurity kernel docekao nikad
<ivoks> i ubuntuu smo mi radili na povecanju sigurnosti
<ivoks> libc je hardened
<ivoks> inzenjer koji je radio na tome je sad u googlu
<ivoks> i dalje radi na tome
<ivoks> 
<ivoks> http://outflux.net/
<jelly> da, vidio sam da je dodano prek pola toga sto ima gentoo; ne znam jesu li apparmor profili upotrebljivi u stvarnom zivotu
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim taj "The" u engleskom jeziku the ovo the on the kaj ja znam 
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> ok, ovo me vec brine
<ivoks> load skoci na 7, a stroj ima jedan VM na sebi
<ivoks> cpu idla, iowait 0
<jelly> SilverSpace: bitno je zapamtit da se bendovi zovu "The Who", "The Grateful Dead" i "The The", ostalo se oprasta
<ivoks> SilverSpace: the i a
<ivoks> the thing, a thing
<ivoks> vrlo razlicito
<ivoks> the movie, a movie
<jelly> pvmove u virtualcu zblesio makinu
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da je na slovo T najduza lista filmova i serija
<jelly> al nije komplicirano zapamtit da je "a movie" jedan, bilo koji, opcenito film, a "the movie" jedan odredjeni o kojem se u tom trenu prica
<ivoks> pa nije
<ivoks> al isto je i u njemackom
<ivoks> die das der
<ivoks> eine einen 
<jelly> ivoks: nego, jel infrastruktura za PPA neki grdi slozenac skripata ili koherentan projekt?  I je li open source ak je ovo drugo?
<jelly> slozio bi nekakvu free automatiku za on-demand-backportanje za debian pa da ne izmisljam web interface ak ga vec ima 
<ivoks> konkretan projekt, open source
<ivoks> debduild
<ivoks> debbudil
<ivoks> o fuck
<ivoks> debbuild
<jelly> debuild :-)
<ivoks> debuild, pbuilder, sta god hoces
<jelly> taj dio mi je jasan, a web i auth?
<ivoks> web je dio launchpad sourca
<ivoks> auth isto, baziran na openid-u
<jelly> okidoki, znaci ne gine mi launchpad vako-nako
<ivoks> pa ako bas zelis isti interface...
<jelly> ma zelim bilo kakav
<jelly> a ovaj je cist ok
<ivoks> https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<jelly> hvala, to je mucho korisno
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world ...
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, molim te strpi se do ponedjeljka, nadam se da ce ovi moji decki potraziti one lampe kroz vikend...
<Vlado9A3CY> ako nikako drugacije, izvadit cu lampe iz jednog svog starog radija :) ali se i ja hocu strpiti do ponedjeljka
<budz0r> sale: ping
<Mmike> rošpija! izvrstan termin!
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ma ne moras hebemu naci ce se nije nikakva zurba
<SilverSpace> tak ne mogu prije nek zatopli kad cu moci na balkon
<Vlado9A3CY> anyway, nebum zaboravil na lampe i javim ti cim ih pribavim :)
<SilverSpace> frend ima nekog lika kaj ide samo po sajmistima pa je reko da ce ga angazirati
<SilverSpace> naci ce se nesto
<SilverSpace> doduse naso sam neki link za naruciti ima ih i ispod pola dolara jedino kaj slanje nije free
<Vlado9A3CY> ma velim ti strpi se do ponedjeljka :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> budz0r: pong
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-25
<dodobas> yelooo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<vileni> jutro
<hbogner> a sad ispraviti jucerasnej greske
<hbogner> nakon sto sam se malo smirio :D
<vileni> sto si grijesio?
<hbogner> zamjenio sam host i guest kod virtualizacije, krive pakete instaliroa na pojedini i jos neke gluposti
<hbogner> ...
<hbogner> puno toga
<vileni> kako je chrome iritantan bez prvog taba
<hbogner> ja na ff uvijek stavim da mi makne tab ako je smao jedan
<vileni> da, ali chrome nema nista iznad tabova
<vileni> skupina nereaktivnih pixela kad zelis prebaciti iz jednog prozora u drugi
<ravilov> zasto nemas prvi tab?
<hbogner> zasto wine trazi da maknem google-earth???
<hbogner> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<hbogner>   alien debhelper gettext google-earth-stable intltool-debian lsb-core po-debconf
<vileni> ravilov: nestao je nedavno, neki bug ili feature 
<vileni> kazu ubuntu-specific sad
<ravilov> hbogner, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/1007773
<ravilov> navodno je to bug, poslije toga se bez problema instaliraju svi ti navedeni paketi
<ravilov> vileni, feature naravno
<vileni> ravilov: bas gledam, htjeli ga prilagoditi unity
<ravilov> ja sam na 24.0.1312.52 i jos uvijek mi je prvi tab tu
<ravilov> a i nisam na unity :p
<vileni> nisam ni ja
<ravilov> koji ver?
<vileni> sad je 23
<ravilov> da znam da ne upgradeam :)
<ravilov> aha, hm
<ravilov> onda ja imam noviji
<ravilov> a ni na 23 nisam imao tih problema... oh well
<vileni> a jesi na ubuntu ili?
<ravilov> mint
<vileni> i na mintu su se javljali
<vileni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-chromium-extension/+bug/1099828
<ravilov> doduse (pra)stari mint... kako je krenuo taj ubuntu, nece mi se bas upgradeati
<ravilov> pa da mi se sve polomi
<hbogner> hmm
<ravilov> hm, a nemam ni taj unity-chromium-extension
<ravilov> vileni, a da maknes taj paket?
<vileni> ravilov: pa bi, ali nemam ga :)
<ravilov> pa sta, izgleda bas onako, cisto i nenatrpano... http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/7515/chromewp.png
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> vileni, aha... a jbg onda
<vileni> izgleda super, ali ne uspijevam preseliti tab u njega
<ravilov> cekaj fix
<vileni> niti taj preseliti u window sa vise njih
<hbogner> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/fore/inner.html?select=201301110374503
<ravilov> sta ti je stavljeno kao startup page?
<hbogner> hmm, to je klasika u nasoj drzavi
<vileni> ravilov: last open
<ravilov> znaci ucita ti stranicu, samo nema taba gore
<ravilov> ?
<vileni> ravilov: da, kad otvorim novi prozor, ili tab preselim iz prozora gdje ih je vise
<ravilov> a tako
<ravilov> a kad stisnes ctrl+t, jel se pojave oba?
<vileni> vecinom ne vidim bug jel, posto imam 5-6 prozora, i samo prebacujem izmedju njih
<vileni> ali ponekad hocu jos jedan
<vileni> onda ctrl+t da se pojave tabovi
<ravilov> ajme
<ravilov> manijak
<vileni> pa onda tek mogu seliti
<ravilov> 5-6 prozora
<vileni> ma nisam, ne trosi mi vise od 2.5gb chrome
<ravilov> sa tko zna koliko tabova u svakom
<ravilov> ... lol
<vileni> total je 60 trenutacno
<ravilov> onda dobro :p
<vileni> :P
 * ravilov ima 2 GB RAM ukupno
<ravilov> i nikako da to popuni
<ravilov> m
<ravilov> ti si od onih manijaka sto nikad ne gase browser i koriste tabove umjesto bookmarka?
<vileni> meni je to kao todo lista
<jelly-home> ... gasit browser, nonsens
 * obruT ne gasi ni vodokotlic... tko zna kad ce ti se prisrat
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> dan
<rut> di ste ubuntu i linux geekovi :)
<rut> jel pada u ZG snijeg ?
<obruT> od snijega ni traga ni glasa
<obruT> cak je sunce probilo
<rut> a vidi u OS padao sinoc .. cudno 
<rut> vrijeme je da malo i tu pada a vas postedi 
<BotaniCar|2> s cim parsati 17GB log ? 
<BotaniCar|2> a da ne cekam do bozica
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: bozic ti vec proso :)
<rut> obrisi ga 
<rut> sto ces gledat po tome 
<BotaniCar|2> :) Pretpostavimo da sam jako radoznao i da ne mogu odoljeti :) 
<rut> necu ti na ovo odgovorit
<BotaniCar|2> Trazim ime jedne picke, u postgresovom logu :)
<BotaniCar|2> moze tak ? :D
<rut> obrisi .. i skini pornjave rade 
<BotaniCar|2> Izgubio sam njen broj u logu :)
<rut> nije vrijedna .. 
<BotaniCar|2> !!
<BotaniCar|2> odo na #debian , tamo sve znaju :) 
<rut> ma ni jedna nije vrijedna trazenja po 17Gb
<rut> da je zlatna
<rut> pa i ovjde znaju .. sto ne _
<rut> ?
<SilverSpace> hebote iPad kak da ja na njemu vidim koji mu je ip
<BotaniCar|2> ti si rekao da mi neces odgovoriti, a tradicionalno se ovdje radije prica o sisama nego logovima (sto mi savrseno odgovrara)
<rut> snifaj promet 
<weshmashian> boobies?
<BotaniCar|2> b00bz !!
<rut> evo odgovorit cu ti .. znatizelja ubila macku 
<weshmashian> w00t!
<BotaniCar|2> rut: mislis da je macka mrtva i da mi dzabe broj ? :(
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: jel' znas kaj trazis il' mislis odokativno nabost? :)
<rut> kani se tih perverzija da cackas sad po logu oid 17GB
<rut> sto se nisi sjetio kad je bio manji 
<rut> ocito si neki perverz. .. hahaha 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ne znam kaj trazim, odnosno, trazim kaj je napunilo log do te velicine :) 
<BotaniCar|2> tak da me zanima alat, a onda idem pisati parser
<rut> pa koliko se to vremenski napunilo ?
<BotaniCar|2> rut: nije moj server, 'njihova' procjena je da je cca 2 tjedna , inace mu treba cca mjesec dana da naraste toliko 
<rut> hahaha 
<BotaniCar|2> df
<BotaniCar|2> ups
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: bas sam sinoc WD comics citao i mogu ti reci da mi je serija bolja :)
<rut> pa nije ni cudo . to je ocito neki domaci uradak od programa
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: heh :) neb' znajo :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: nije to , nego se puno radi. I, ne pomazes mi oko problema nego nagadjas o nevezanim stvarima
<rut> sorry sorry ... ajde rjesit ces ti to 
<rut> necu te smetat 
<BotaniCar|2> A znam da budem :) Ne smetas,nego ne volim kad se rasprava raspline :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, hmm, ja stalno radim digresije .. kaj se imam buniti onda .. :) 
<rut> samo javi kad rjesis 
<BotaniCar|2> OK, nastavimo, kaj si rekao, aplikacija je drek, jelda ? :D
<rut> naravno 
<weshmashian> true, od sisa preso na logove... :)
<weshmashian> i kak da sad covjek prati :)
<rut> i ja bi rade na sise i pice
<ivoks> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834131384
<rut> a ne o logovima od 17GB jer je program u k*****
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ima kaj pametnije od grepa , za grepanje ? :D
<ivoks> 700$
<ivoks> egrep :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: :*
<weshmashian> ^ that, yes ;)
<rut> evo i pederluk ovdje
<rut> a mi i sisama i picama
<BotaniCar|2> kaj nije egrep == grep -E * 
<ivoks> jedini problem s neweggom je sto ne primaju medjunarodne kartice
<ivoks> rut: zelis reci da si homofob?
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: je
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: nemoj me je**t, nemam vazeljin ! :) 
<rut> ja ? .. ma ja nevolim nista .. ni jedno ni drugo 
<rut> ja volim samo sebe
<BotaniCar|2> joj , rut .. nemoj se s tim ni shaliti, naletio sam jedared na forum takvih 'ja sam aseksualan/na'
<ivoks> sony xperia t je dvije klase iznad samsung s3
<BotaniCar|2> forum im je bio nezanimljiv koliko i seksualna orijentacija
<rut> sad se palim na logove . :P
<ivoks> sto se tice izgleda i dizajna
<rut> obrisi im taj log i reci im da si bolji program nabave . 
<ivoks> jesam vam pricao kak sam ja tak nes slicno provalio pred covjekom kojeg sam mjesecima pokusavao dovesti u zagreb na neko predavanje
<ivoks> nagovaram ga da dodje, mjesecima
<rut> nisi ivoks
<rut> tebe mi je zanimljivo citat . ajde  da vidim 
<ivoks> i onda, nevezano, pred njim provalim nesto tipa 'nisam gej da mi se to svidja'
<rut> i dobro si reko .
<BotaniCar|2> rut: ovo je dobar program, velim ti da je velicina loga u redu, samo je modalitet kojim se napunio ubrzan, pa bi rado vidio kaj su radili, bez da cekam da mi parser odradi svoje oko iduceg uskrsa
<ivoks> nisam znao da je covjek homoseksualane orijentacije
<ivoks> i njemu je to zvucalo pogrdno
<rut> aaa . sam si je kriv 
<rut> voli primat 
<ivoks> iako nisam mislio pogrdno
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ako si glasno rekao da nisi gej, to nije izvaljivanje (IMO), kaj mislis da je to lik shvatio pogrdno za sebe ?
<rut> jel program domace proizvodnje ?
<BotaniCar|2> rut: naravno da je, treba 'raniti nase decke, ne rumunje 
<rut> to samo nas program moze 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: uvijek mozes na blef gledat log na par mjesta, pa po principu corave koke
<rut> napravit log od 17gb u 2 tjedna
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kako to mislis ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: je, nije vise uopce razgovarao sa mnom
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: vizualno vidis sto se ponavlja
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kak mogu fajl otvoriti od pola ?
<jelly> less?
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kaj ce ti takav onda, bolje da ti nije dosao 
<rut> ivoks a jel tip barem ostavio para tj. zaradio ti sto na njemu ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: jel to binary ili tekst log?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: txt
<jelly> pa onda kaj
<BotaniCar|2> nda, imas praf
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zajebano je danas bilo sto reci svi te gledaju poprek 
<ivoks> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Steamboat-Ski/6day/mid
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> uzmes na 50%, drzis space i gledas jel se nesto jako puno ponavlja
<ivoks> trpanje, trpanje, trpanje
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: a tak i bu, a onda kad cu znati kaj gledam mogu parsati skriptno, fala jos jednom :)
<jelly> i onda isto to na 25% i 75% i nadas se da nisi ubo nesto normalno, jer nemas referencu stoje normalno sto nije ;-)
<rut> eto botanicar ako dr. jelly nezna onda nitko nezna .. sto ce ti #debian 
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: u principu se nadam da cu naci iste unose u logu kao za normalnih dana, samo duplo vise njih 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: jelly je esencija #debian-a
<BotaniCar|2> updatedb
<rut> ajd ajd .. primi se log a. .
<jelly> rut: jelly nema pojma o postgresu, ovo je cista heuristika
<BotaniCar|2> jesam vec, ali ne mogu bez vas
<rut> jelly: a ja o nicem pa ga ser*** i ser***
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098O6HGK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
<jelly> rut: pa prestani onda, ko te tjera
<rut> jelly: nemogu . sila mi uvjek . hahaha
<rut> e da . potgao sam si bsd 
<rut> *potrgao
<rut> evo vec 2 dana se borim 
<SilverSpace> hm imam jedan ip u mrezi a neznam od cega je
<rut> ipad 
<rut> mozda
<ivoks> ovaj laptop u hrvatskoj kosta 3000 dolara
<SilverSpace> nije njega sam zgasio i vidim koji je
<ivoks> ovdje 800
<rut> mozda susjed onda surfa ako imas wifi :)
<rut> a da nisi ni znao 
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.03470b641d3a4ffba273cd35e99ed1de.samsung-900x3d-intel-core-i5-2537m-1-40ghz-4gb-128gb-ssd-w8-13-3-hd-intel-hd-graphics-3000-p-n-900x3d-a01hr.aspx
<SilverSpace> rut: bas gledam :)
<ivoks> pardon, 2000
<rut> da sam ti ja susjed reko bit ti :)
<ivoks> 'noc
<rut> jel lakse napravit ln -s libpcre.so.3 libpcre.so.1 da sve radi nego sve prekompajlirati na novo ?
<rut> ja ovo drugo radim . haha
<SilverSpace> rut: naso tko je :) 
<rut> i ?
<SilverSpace> ma sestrin komp :)
<rut> eto .. izbacite uljeza
<SilverSpace> otisla na posao a nije zgasila racunalo
<rut> sram je bilo ... vidis koje ti muke zadala :)
<rut> a bas ste mi falili ovdje .. ja znam da ja vama nisam 
<rut> al dobro . :)
<BotaniCar|2> SELECT pg_reload_conf();
<BotaniCar|2> o jesenti, danas sam vise komandi unio na irc, nego u terminal 
<rut> ajde ajde .. gledaj log
<BotaniCar|2> fakat rut , di si bija ?
<rut> radio . radio .. 
<rut> postavljao solarne panele
<BotaniCar|2> rut: rijesio sam log, sad sam rekonfigurirao postgres da vise ne logira toliko i bok. 
<BotaniCar|2> sebi ili drugima ? 
<rut> drugima 
<rut> to si mogao odmah napravit 
<rut> a log obrisat
<BotaniCar|2> Imas i za sebe instalaciju ? 
<rut> ne
<rut> za firmu jednu 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: ne mogu brisati tudje logove ili rekonfigurirati bazu kak mi se digne :) 
<rut> sve se moze .. kod nas 
<BotaniCar|2> Morao sam , kak je jelly i preporucio, pogledati na random jel sve ok, napisati 2-liner izvjestaj da se s vecim modalitetom posla brze puni i log i pitati jel se smije smanjiti log level, dobiti zeleno svjetlo i vratiti se IRC-u, log nek im ostane, nije moj i ne smeta me, nek si oni brisu :)
<BotaniCar|2> enivej, pitao sam jel imas i za sebe solarke postavljene da cujem dojmove iz prve ruke, steta 
<rut> kad bi tako svi radili ko ti pa mi bi bili druga svicarska
<BotaniCar|2> Spori i preplaceni ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Ups, to je RH :)
<BotaniCar|2> OK, to vec imamo :)
<rut> nemam za sebe .... da imam para za investirat bi 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislis da bi bili puni banaka i tvornica cokolade ?
<rut> ma bili bi idioti 
<rut> koji rade rade i rade
<rut> a ne uzivaju u tom jednom zivotu kojeg imaju 
<BotaniCar|2> Sogor otisao u svicu pred 2 tjedna, jedna farmaceutska kuca kupila tvornicu cokolade, optimizirala im IT infrastrukturu (tu je shogy pomogao ) i preprodala :)
<BotaniCar|2> Usput, high_class_nigga bajadera u svicarskoj kosta oko 100 franaka :) 
<rut> i u cokolade se kuzis :P
<rut> koliko tebi god. ako se smije znati ?
<dodobas> tro tro tro, odi vamo tro tro, dam ti hrane, tro tro tro
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, pitao sam ga da donese djeci neku coksu, pa sam usput pitao koliko kostaju 'bolje' cokse tamo 
<rut> eevoo mi troleraaa
<BotaniCar|2> rut: ne pitaj, jos malo pa 36 :( 
<BotaniCar|2> Nikak do 65 dogurati 
<dodobas> a boas kokice otvorio....
<BotaniCar|2> trollieeeeers, come out to plaaaayyyyyy
<rut> nisam li ja na ignore njemu ?
<rut> ocito ne .. 
<rut> covjek me voli 
<rut> 36 .. pa ja ti ovako nebi dao 25
<rut> majke mi 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: svima si na ignoru, metodama uspjesnog pogadjanja odrzavamo privid da je ovo dvosmjerna komunikacija :)
<rut> cak si stariji od mene 2g 
<rut> mislis da sam svima ?
<rut> pa vidis kladio bi se da nisam 
<rut> to su samo fore 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: nemas dovoljno inputa da mi das ista, znas samo da drkam po kompovima i da volim sise; kak iz tog ekstrapoliras dob ? :D
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: 10-99
<jelly> geometrijskom sredinom dodjemo do 32
<rut> ma po spici tvojoj 
<rut> jelly ja se tebi divim .. 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: znam da mi je pametnije ne pitati, ali kako si definirao low/high ? :D
<rut> ti ces biti moj uzor ako moze ?
<rut> od danas cu se ugledat na tebe 
<rut> bio sam se uglado na ivoksa al ipak ... 
<rut> samo jedan je jelly
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: prema "volim sise"
<jelly> i ignorirajuci cinjenicu muske menopauze
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mislim da bi low=.1 morao biti u tom slucaju :) 
<jelly> dobro, 0-3,10-99
<jelly> izmedju 3 i 10 sise nisu zanimljive 
<BotaniCar|2> !!!! jos malo pa cemo imati carobnu formulu za muskarce, brijem da ce s zenama biti teze 
<rut> bas ..
<BotaniCar|2> rijetko okolo vicu 'volim pimpek'
<rut> bas sam htio reci koji ste vi frikovi 
<dodobas> rut je uvijek na ignore, ali primjetih da ga se hilighta 
<dodobas> :D
<rut> nije ni cudo da samo o logovima znate
<rut> i da vas sve drugo zivcira
<BotaniCar|2> Pogotovo MySQL
<rut> da mos mislit kako sam u ignore . a svrsava kad ja pisem :) hahaha
<rut> al ima izuzetaka ovdje . to je dobro 
<rut> idem dok ne dobim ban 
<rut> sto cu onda ..
<BotaniCar|2> ostavi mi pola, ako dobijes
<rut> cega ?
<BotaniCar|2> banane ! 
<rut> neeee .. 
<BotaniCar|2> aha, ti se za ban grebes .. suludo, banane su bolje 
<rut> ma ne grebem se .. 
<rut> to samo dode 
<rut> aj ..
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<SilverSpace> https://accounts.google.com/b/0/IssuedAuthSubTokens
<hbogner_> opet :(
<hbogner_> ruter
<SilverSpace> hbogner_: to je zato kaj si zaboravan :)
<SilverSpace> staris
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka u vrtic
<weshmashian> vec?
 * weshmashian ide po potomka tek oko 3
 * BotaniCar|2 ne ide nikam :(
 * hbogner_ ide doma poslje posla
<rutM> za ove kojima smetam evo da se kloniram
<BotaniCar|2> izuzmi 't' iz ovog nicka i biti ces mi puno drazi ! :) 
<rut> rum ?
<rut> mozda sa cajem al cisti .. 
<BotaniCar|2> cisti, s kolom, s cajem, s zenom .. :) 
<rut> sa zenom ? valjda ljubavnicom 
<rut> sa zenom se ne pije
<rut> ti si ozenjen ?
<BotaniCar|2> da, i pijem s zenom :) 
<rut> ljubavnica nista ?
<BotaniCar|2> logovi ovog kanala su javno dostupni. Ispasti bedak u njima mi nije mrsko, ali riskirati da placam alimentaciju ... :) 
<rut> zena surfa ?
<rut> pa nije sad da ce ici trazit logove .. fejs mail i to je to .. ili je napredna ?
<BotaniCar|2> u ovo vrijeme me ne bi iznenadilo ni da mi sin ima irc account tu,a da ni ne znam ( ima 17 mjeseci)  :)
<BotaniCar|2> Pusti, za neke se stvari i na 'ladno pushe :)
<rut> 17mj .. moji 10g a kcer 15g
<rut> a mladi sam od tebe . :)
<rut> hahaha
<BotaniCar|2> A cuj, to kaj ti onomad nisi znao staviti kondom .. :)
<rut> nisi bas ti tolko napredan .. 
<rut> hahaha
<rut> nije onda bilo kondoma 
<rut> ko danas
<BotaniCar|2> Hahaha
<rut> smij se smij 
<rut> 96/97 nije toga bilo ko danas
<rut> a i omaklo mi malo . hahahaha
<rut> ajmo mi o kompovima .. jesi sredio ipv6
<BotaniCar|2> IPv6 je sredjen, i dalje ostaju otvorena ona dva pitanja uz mailing preko njega
<hbogner> kaj je bolje na ubuntu stavit? teamviewer_linux_x64_v709377.deb  ili teamviewer_linux_x64_v8016675beta.deb
<hbogner> znaci 7 ili 8beta
<rut> koja je addr ?
<rut> necemo se mailat ..
<rut> samo cu malo prolunjat . da vidim trasu ping i sto ima otvoreno 
<BotaniCar|2> e je*i ga, kakav si ti to 'aker da me nemres naci :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: da u podne ga pokupimo poslije rucka jer nece spavati pa dam im frku ne radi :)
<weshmashian> ah, so, ima smisla :)
<SilverSpace> ponekada mora ostati kasnije onda ga teta odvoji u drugi cosak da ne smeta ostalim pa se dovikuji i smiju 
<SilverSpace> ili je sam u igraonici ispred 
<rut> botanicar ko je rekao da sam ja to sto ti pises ??
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/PnQMpC
<rut> zgodna stvarcica
<rut> botanicar i tvoja firma kod hetznera
<BotaniCar|2> nesto servera je 
<rut> ima sto da je kod nas ?
<BotaniCar|2> Ima, kako ne bi bilo ! Treba domaca usta hraniti
<rut> omonia .. ni svoje web stranice nemaju 
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.omonia.hr/ ?
<rut> prazna stranica
<rut> barem meni 
<BotaniCar|2> ali je imaju :) 
<rut> eto kakva usta hranis 
<BotaniCar|2> Neka, neka
<rut> sami slamperaj 
<BotaniCar|2> cek, kak ja 'ranim usta u Omoni-i? 
<rut> pa tvoja firma ima nesto sa njima 
<BotaniCar|2> ?
<BotaniCar|2> jel ?
<rut> neznam ja :)
<BotaniCar|2> mislim da samo mislis da znas :) 
<rut> nemislim ja nista zato pitam 
<rut> a ti neces reci 
<BotaniCar|2> slabo guglas :) jedina relacija izmedju Omonie i mene je ona vezana uz DNS, a to je tako jer oni tu uslugu vrse za one s kojima stvarno imam posla :) 
<BotaniCar|2> odi na www.altus.hr, ja 'ranim ta usta, ne znam kome sve oni bacaju mrvice :) 
<rut> unknown host
<BotaniCar|2> pardon , http://www.altus-it.hr/
<rut> eto . ti barem imaju www
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) 
<rut> a oni opet od te iste omonie uzimjau 
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) :) 
<rut> zacarani krug
<rut> hahaa
<BotaniCar|2> opet s nekim mutireanim guglom izvlacis informacije :)
<rut> hahahaha
<rut> a kako drugacije .. zena otisla radit 
<rut> a meni dosadno 
<rut> nego da se vratimo na ipv6 .. ovi nasi salabajzeri ipv6 nemaju sto nas dovodi do hetznera 
<rut> ili neki tunel ako imate
<BotaniCar|2> dam se kladiti da je negdje unutar zadnje 2 linije skriveno pitanje :(
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: mi i dalje zovemo altus starim imenom, tesko se odvic
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja sam hipster :) Zvat cu ih i ja Markoja :) To je tako vintage :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ili vi za njih imate 'staro ime' u stilu 'oni pederi u ETK' ? :D
<jelly> nene, markoja ipak
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<rut> opce nisi kolegijalan botanicar .. :(
<rut> aaa . mozda to radi one banane ?
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar|2> Kak da budem kolegijalan kad nisam siguran da si kolega :) 
<jelly> (vlasnik altusa je kolega etf/ferovac fwiw)
<rut> pa znam .. to je sve radi banane 
<hbogner> ekipa iz altusa je bila na dors/cluc 2012 i na par installfestova
<BotaniCar|2> I, sto je bitnije, gazda je znao biti vidjan po KSETu :)
<rut> evo nesto da vam popravi dan 
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74
<datase> rut: Title: The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony, Views: 38006303, Rating: 99.12752%
<hbogner> installfest je bio u ksetu
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: nisam bas na to mislio kad sam napisao ovo iznad :) 
<BotaniCar|2> rut: kenjavo mi je to , evo nekaj zivlje : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX5KQVJ2pQE
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: MIKRI MAUS & BVANA - CRNO vs BELO (official video HD), Views: 1796983, Rating: 98.0153%
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, ma kuzim kaj si htio reci, samo dodajem :D
<BotaniCar|2> .beer hbogner
 * datase gives hbogner a barrel of Guinness
<rut> ma daj . pa to je teski shit .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Svakom svoje :) 
<BotaniCar|2> meni su shit zalizani deckici + emo muzika :) jebi ga :)
<rut> ma pustimo sad to .. nebudes napisal addr ?
<BotaniCar|2> hmm ? 
<hbogner> isprobavao lokalne pive u walesu, na kraju jos najbolji "cwrv gorslas"
<BotaniCar|2> +1 za ime pivada 
<hbogner> nazalost nisu imali "thunderbird" te veceri
<hbogner> bas sam ga htio probat
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel bilo i po koje razocarenje od piva
<hbogner> SilverSpace, o bilo ih je
<jelly> hbogner: kak se to cita
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ht-pokusao-ugasiti-h1-telekom-130000-korisnika-skoro-ostalo-bez-interneta/659042.aspx
<SilverSpace> jelly: crv u flaci piva :)
<SilverSpace> slobodni prijevod
<BotaniCar|2> Opla, frendica magistrirala matematiku ! Sad cu ju ugnjaviti da mi objasni kaj to ljudi vide u kladionicama :)
<SilverSpace> pare 
<hbogner> jelly, "give me that one" i pokazes prstom :D
<hbogner> ali cwrw se ciat kuru i to je velski
<hbogner> i to znaci piva
<hbogner> tako mi rekli
<SilverSpace> bil sam blizu :)
<BotaniCar|2> ima tko kakva iskustva s onim novim datacentrom koji je Troha otvorio u Sv.nedjelji ili divec ?
<jelly> stavi copy/paste ak nadjes neka iskustva
<jelly> a megatrendov DC?
<jelly> nasao mamlaza koji radi dns-tunneling kroz moj caching server i rusi mi cache hit rate
<BotaniCar|2> Ahahahahahahaha :))))
<BotaniCar|2> Jesi ga pohvalio za inovativnost ? :D
<jelly> ma joj, kad vec ima svoj dns vani, zakaj si nije slozio resolv.conf na njega i nikom nista
<BotaniCar|2> fakat, kaj ti je rekao, zakaj je to slozio tak ? mamlazatost ? 
<jelly> ne bum ja pricao s njim neg abuse sluzba...
<jelly> :-D
<BotaniCar|2> istina
<jelly> al postoji par mogucnosti, jedna od njih je da mu se neko priheftao na wifi a da router upite salje na ISP-jev dns
<BotaniCar|2> doduse,bilo kako bilo, tebe se to ne tice i NHF :)
<jelly> osim sto mi kvari statistike, da
<BotaniCar|2> Sve me sram da sam jedan 1Tb volume dodao u konfiguraciju s imenom "BigDataVolume" :) E,da mi je zaadit' para , pa nakupovati diskova :)
<jelly> oh nice, kde4 kalendar ima praznike za hrvatsku
<BotaniCar|2> (y)
<SilverSpace> jelly: kako da dobijem samo ovu izmedu () zagrad 
<SilverSpace> Linux (OpenELEC - Version: devel-20130124055251-r13084, 3.6.11 armv6l).
<SilverSpace> ne treba mi ni armv6l
<jelly> SilverSpace: koji jezik?
<SilverSpace> grep
<SilverSpace> grep 'Starting XBMC' /storage/.xbmc/temp/xbmc.log | sed 's/.*( //; s/)*//'
<SilverSpace> to mi izbaci citavu liniju 
<SilverSpace> uh ne toooo
<jelly> SilverSpace: razmak nakon .*( je kriv
<SilverSpace> grep 'Starting XBMC' /storage/.xbmc/temp/xbmc.log | sed 's/.*Platform: //; s/Built.*//'
<SilverSpace> ova je prava
<jelly> a onda bi trebao viditi originalni redak bez sedovog rezanja
<jelly> al opet ce biti nes slicno
<SilverSpace> OpenELEC - Version: devel-20130124055251-r13084, 3.6.11 . Built on Jan 24 2013
<SilverSpace> sad sam uspio odrezati 
<SilverSpace> ali mi je sd kraj krivi :)
<SilverSpace> uspio thx
<SilverSpace> jos cu ja nesto i nauciti
<BotaniCar|2> OK, nauci i mene poslije 
<BotaniCar|2> 'u beloj kuci usred bela dana, kraj belog bazena, sedi beli bwana' .. kakav vers, i onda mi rut veli da je drekav :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol neznam ni ja hebote grep i sed :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: jesam to tebe banao zbog portkeniranja ( nekakva IP adresa bez vezanog DNS-a, iz VIPovog rejndza) ?
<BotaniCar|2> "portkenjanja" :)
<BotaniCar|2> haha: http://s.tf.rs/2013/01/24/jel-imas-golfa.jpg 
<jelly> The line must be drawn here!
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol
<BotaniCar|2> Intel kaze da gasi desktop motherboard proizvodnju, izvlace se iz nishe unutar iduce 3 godine .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Sad ce azijati polomiti zube jedni drugima boreci se za corporate desktope .. 
<jelly> nisam siguran da su OEMi bas i koristili Intelove ploce do sad, mislis da jesu?
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, ne mogu recii da sam se bavio servisiranjima racunala i da mogu tvrditi, ali po mom skromnom iskustvu iz 'korporacija', pun kufer workstationa je imalo intelove ploce jer su bile jeftine 
<BotaniCar|2> YEY !! Clozio sam AnyConnect na debianu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Huh, instaliram ljunixa, rebootam kantu, i kod prvog boota dobijem "FATAL: INT18: BOOT FAILURE" :) Netko vec vidio nekaj slicno ? 
<BotaniCar|2> O, gle, i rjesenje: "make sure to remove the installation media from CD-Rom or DVD. For me, I remove the ISO file. Then it works without INT18 error."
<BotaniCar|2> Njemacka tipkovnica, kineski stol: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/c0.0.403.403/p403x403/487295_524489057582064_463223695_n.jpg
<jelly> inscenirano
 * jelly ceka da se stroj odswapa
<jelly> %$#@ grid control i njegove javushe koje leakaju memoriju
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja swap imam, ali ne pamtim kad je nekj zaslo u njega :) Mozda da radimo nesto i bi :)
<jelly> znaci da nemate dovoljno enterprise tehnologija
<BotaniCar|2> Ali .. imamo javushe !! Mozes ih zvati enterprajzuse,ako ce pomoci :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nemamo grid, to je to :)
<jelly> javushe mogu biti dobro pisane, i mogu biti enterprajz
<jelly> navodno ima i preklapanja izmedju te dvije kategorije
<BotaniCar|2> tesko mi je to povjerovati :)
 * MmikeDOMA uvijek spominje tomcat u kojem je bilo jedno 5 contexta - sms gateway, sms nagradne igre, sms chat, sms lojalti, sms nesto trece
<MmikeDOMA> po godinu dana bi tomcat imao uptime
<MmikeDOMA> nikakvih problema
<MmikeDOMA> =dobro pisana javusina
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.rep.hr/vijesti/internet/elektronske-izvatci-regos-a-primjer-dobro-obavljene-informatizacije/5310/?fb_action_ids=10151367247278326&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_ref=.UQKZH95vyns.like&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210151367247278326%22%3A449860928413082%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151367247278326%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%7B%2210151367247278326%22%3A%22.UQKZH95vyns.like%22%7D
<MmikeDOMA> igustin,  ^^
<MmikeDOMA> e, jebem ti linkove
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> subaru xv
<MmikeDOMA> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/printers
<MmikeDOMA> odem na utakmicu
<MmikeDOMA> ajte
<ivoks> kakvu tekmu?
<hbogner> a neee, netko mi je zgasio komp na poslu :( 
<hbogner> sad se nemrem spojit
<hbogner> mah, budem u ponedjeljak
<ivoks> ja bi otisao do ureda
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> :P
<hbogner> mos mislit kako mi se da, vani hladno :D
<vileni> hbogner: wakeonlan? :)
<hbogner> vileni, ma 90% sam siguran da su ga zgasili, 10% da se port forward na ruteru posemerio
<hbogner> nije mi toliko hitno ni bitno trenutno
<vileni> da, pa sta ces raditi za vikend, stignes :)
<ivoks> hladno?
<ivoks> ovdje je 23
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is -3.2°C (7:45 PM CET on January 25, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 63%. Dew Point: -9.0°C. Windchill: -6.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> do -12 po noci
<SilverSpace> nes ti -12
<jelly-home> severac je duvo ladan
<infy-> .weather split
<datase> infy-: The current temperature in Split / Marjan, Croatia is 5.0°C (8:00 PM CET on January 25, 2013). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 27%. Dew Point: -8.0°C. Pressure: 29.64 in 1004 hPa (Rising). 
<infy-> au
<Vlado9A3CY> imam dakle jedno pitanje :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ima li ovdje mozda koga iz Sibenika? :) ... da ga preporucim frendici za instalaciju linuxa ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-26
<obruT> zanimljivo, Oracle ce sportati JVM na RPi :P
<obruT> a RPi je dobio 5 stranica u zadnjem java magazineu :)
<dodobas> obruT: jos ce Rpi postati java machine :)
<obruT> dodobas: pa da, dignes VM kao OS i to je to :)
<dodobas> obruT: bez vm-a, kao nekad davno lisp masine
<obruT> pa ak je hardware rpi, mora biti jvm neki ispod, ne zna arm dekodirat java bytecode :)
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<jelly-home> ohai
<calmpitbull> bas stavio crunchbang na oldschool laptop i gledam ako radi
<MmikeRMRM> wak-bak
<SilverSpace> hare krisna
<jelly-home> eh SSL kljucevi su skupi... You attempted to reach services.dx.com, but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself as *.dealextreme.com
<obruT> sva sreca pa whois za dx.com i dealextreme.com NE vraca isti rezultat :)
<jelly-home> ma, ak promijenim rucno URL na staru domenu, samo me redirekta (redirekt prodje bez problema jer taj isti certifikat tamo uredno radi)
<SilverSpace> opet se nesto kupuje :)
 * obruT razmislja sto napravit da zaspe u sljedecih pol sata
<obruT> mogo bi skinut neki windows domain controller admin manual pa citat...
<obruT> ili pustit neki stallmanov govor
<obruT> jedino, mogo bi se razbudit ak si ovaj pocne jest nogu ili sto vec...
<jelly-home> kakao
<obruT> srecom pa nemam cimera :)
<obruT> mrzim printanje pod linux, fakat mrzim
<obruT> status "completed" bi znacilo da je stvar isprintana ? :P
<obruT> jednostavno ne vjerujem da se to dogadja.. stavim nesto na print, ovaj doda u queue, fino sve prijavi da je uspjesno obavljeno, a iz printera ni a ni b
<obruT> sva sreca pa mi to nesto treba do sutra ujutro u 4h
<obruT> mislim da cu prije sve prepisat i precrtat na papir nego isprintat
<MmikeRMRM> obruT, koji printer? 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-27
<dodobas> yelooo
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> kra
<SilverSpace> oj Mmike 
<SilverSpace> si pogledao kraj LR
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> isla zadnja epizoda, right?
<Mmike> to cu veceras
<Mmike> u papriologijama sam oko firme, a onda idem na rucak, a onda moram busit po ormaru, pa cu onda :)
<Mmike> pokusao sam si isplanirati dan danas, i to je bio utter failure
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobar je kraj 
<dodobas> Mmike: trebao si uracunati pokusaj planiranja u planiranje... pa ne bi failao :P
<dodobas> potato=tomato
<SilverSpace> ja bi si fakat vec jednom mogao spojiti tv na liniju 
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> moram si i popodne maknit tomato s rutera
<Mmike> i metnit dd-wrt
<Mmike> ok, ako sad nestanem, znaci da me opako stresla struja :)
<hbogner> Mmike, bar ce ti frizuru napravit
<hbogner> struja
<SilverSpace> dd wrt jel bolji od openwrt ili je to svar navike
<Mmike> ziv :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, openwrt nema web sucelje defaultno
<Mmike> koliko znam
<SilverSpace> sad ima 
<SilverSpace> sad kad stavis image odma je luci gore
<Mmike> ima li netko neku socket754 plocu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hm, vish, mogli bi i to probati onda
<SilverSpace> http://downloads.openwrt.org/attitude_adjustment/
<SilverSpace> samo ne znam koji image :)
<SilverSpace> Dobio hrpu grickalica iz Izrajela razlika nebo i zemlja d ovih nasih kaj prodaju po nasim trgovinama
<SilverSpace> od kikirikaja badema orascica pistacia
<marin> dasdasd
<marin> hi
<marin> pozdrav
<marin> može pomoć noobu??
<marin> ima nekoga da sluša? grafiku sam si zmrdao
<marin> driveri
<marin> kako se to sve vrća na početne vrijednosti?
<marin4141412> pozdrav, jesam tu
<marin4141412> ?
<marin4141412> čujem se?
<hbogner> nedjelja je, nema nikog tko zi moze pomoci ocito
<hbogner> probaj na forumu postavit pitanje ili ovdje visi dok se netko ne pojavi
<marin214124124> pozdrav ima koga, problem sa grafikom
<marin214124124> nakon instalacije ubuntua 12.10 instalirao sam proprietar drivere
<marin214124124> fxglr
<marin214124124> i onda sam prebacio na fxglr-update drivere
<marin214124124> i sve je radilo
<marin214124124> i sada sam vratio na fxglr
<marin214124124> i sada je sve nestalo
<marin214124124> više nema grafik drivera
<marin214124124> i graphic card je unknown
<marin214124124> i sve se vuče presporo
<marin214124124> hm?
<hbogner> nedjelja je, nema nikog tko zi moze pomoci ocito
<hbogner> probaj na forumu postavit pitanje ili ovdje visi dok se netko ne pojavi
<Mmike> hbogner car :)
<dodobas> o hebate, Dropbox mi Å¡alje ljubavne mailove.... Come back to Dropbox...
<dodobas> Your Dropbox has been feeling lonely recently :(
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<SilverSpace> dodobas: tebi bar radi meni nece jos uvijek
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-20
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<drj_cro> jutro
<obruT> ak nist drugo, sigurni smo da jaizza nije iz Crne Gore :)
<jaizza> obruT: kak si siguran?
<obruT> pa ono :) 08:49 < jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<obruT> nije podne :)
<jaizza> možda je to samo zavaravanje neprijatelja 
<jaizza> možda sam u drugoj vremenskoj zoni?
<ravilov> tro
<jaizza> fakat radni narod
<jaizza> ili sve crnogorac do crnogorca vođe ;-)
<ivoks> kupujmo domace:
<ivoks> http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/infobips-coins-virtual-currency-chosen-123000009.html
<Mmike> Book
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UAl7Te4SOY
<datase`> ravilov: Title: Dune - Are You Ready To Fly, Views: 250315, Rating: 97.877092%
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> SilverSpace: oj
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dosada 
<SilverSpace> ne znam kaj cu samsa sobom
<Mmike> cuj ovog
<Mmike> picku mater
<Mmike> RADITI IDI NEKI KURAC
<Mmike> recimo, isforsaj nam ponudu za zvucnike!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad nisi uspio ti di cu ja jadan 
<Mmike> probaj
<Mmike> tko zna
<Mmike> mozda ispadne da sam ja jadan
<SilverSpace> http://www.nabava.net/search.php?tp=0&q=dell+ax510
<SilverSpace> nesto se skratio popis
<SilverSpace> sve mi je to sumljivo vise kao istrazivanje potraznje nego da ih itko ima 
<ivoks> kaj, eph grupa se hvali kako nista ne duguju drzavi
<ivoks> al duguju dobavljacima usluga :/
<DomaMuff1n> Jutro, jucaci i junakinjo :) 
<DomaMuff1n> *junaci
<jelly> i osobe neopredijeljena, fluidna ili neizrazena roda
<jelly> junačke* osobe jeli
<ravilov> junci*
<DomaMuff1n> kakav je to fluidan rod ? 
<DomaMuff1n> Oni se sexaju samo u vodi ? 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak ne duguju ? a idu u stecaj, kak sad to 
<ivoks> pa duguju meni
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: ako dugujes nesto meni, a drzavi nista, ja te jos uvijek mogu gurnuti u stecaj 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: nis ja tebi ne dugujem :) 
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: dugujem ja tebi, posjetu :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Suac mu, od 4 tjedna u mjesecu ja sam 2.5 bolestan .. 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/AZbB0Q
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> DomaMuff1n: malo jedno malo drugo, malo između
<DomaMuff1n> jelly: strah me pitati kako si se ti upoznao s postojanjem istih :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Stoga, necu :) 
<ravilov> SilverSpace: hej! definitivno ne izgledam ko smrkavi klinac!
<jelly> DomaMuff1n: internet!
<DomaMuff1n> zakaj jedino ubuntu unty user ima para za pristojnu odjecu, SilverSpace  ? 
<DomaMuff1n> jelly: idem si odma' ukinuiti pretplatu na njega  
<ravilov> jelly: internet kazes? jel se ovo onda odnosi i na tebe? :)  http://dilbert.com/fast/2013-11-28/
<jelly> ravilov: keyword: rule34
<ravilov> ijao
<DomaMuff1n> u androidu 4.4 je SElinux enablean po defaultu :) 
<ravilov> dakle
<ravilov> imam android uredjaj
<ravilov> iz nepoznatog razloga reboota se randomly barem jednom svakih dva dana
<ravilov> u logovima stoji greska nesto tipa "mmcblk0: error while setting block erase address: -110"
<DomaMuff1n> prvi link kad guglam "rule 34" sadrzi My little pony :) I see what you did there jelly 
<ravilov> (ta greska je inace ETIMEOUT)
<ravilov> sta sad to znaci, jel mi to internal storage rikava?
<ravilov> nekako sumnjam jer uz error javi i sektor i uvijek javi drugi, nikad jos nije javio isti sektor dvaput
<ravilov> ugl,  probao sam razne fixeve, tweakove, druge kernele, svasta... nista
<ravilov> i onda sam se sjetio neceg
<ravilov> trenutno je eto bez reboota 5 dana i 20 sati
<DomaMuff1n> I, ravilov , sto je "nesto" ? 
<jelly> DomaMuff1n: eugh
<ravilov> all I did je da sam preformatirao /data u ext3 (bio je ext4), te naravno vratio backup
<ravilov> objasnjenja?
<jelly> ravilov: internal storage rikava :-)
<DomaMuff1n> ravilov: to je ona cudna particija od neki dan koju si mogao mountati kao ext4, a bila je ext3 ( ne, nemam objasnjenje).
<ravilov> to je bio medjukorak, preformatirao sam je u ext3 ali nisam promijenio boot pa ga je jos uvijek mountao kao ext4
<ravilov> osim sto se i dalje rebootao svakih 2 dana nije bilo nikakvih drugih problema
<ravilov> pa me zanimalo sta se desi kad se ext3 mounta kao ext4
<ravilov> uglavnom to je bilo manje-vise nebitno
<ravilov> jelly: NE! NEDOPUSTIVO!
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kaj si ti mintas :)
<ravilov> jelly: jos jedan razlog protiv tog argumenta: ovo je drugi telefon (isti model i sve), na prvom se dogadjala identicna stvar
<ravilov> ne moze internal storage rikavat na oba :)
<ravilov> i to na isti nacin
<jelly> serijska greska!
<ravilov> nije ista serija!
<jelly> hmmm... gremlini?
<ravilov> osim ako taj model nije sve jedna serija
<ravilov> sto nije
<ravilov> pa ne znam, eto
<ravilov> zato dosao pitat eksperte
<ravilov> SilverSpace: jedino sto se imalo moze ticat mintanja je da na laptopu koristim linuxmint :p
<SilverSpace> :) i ti robujes navikama 
<ravilov> zasto?
<ravilov> koje navike?
<jelly> ravilov: sto veli servis?
<ravilov> pa necu valjda vrtit unity :p
<ravilov> jelly: servis? kakav servis? :)
<ravilov> telefon je iz USA, prvi je nasljedstvo od zene, drugi je kupljen rabljen
<ravilov> nema garancije, nema servisa :)
<ravilov> (btw nabavio sam drugi jer je prvom nakon jednog pada riknuo ekran)
<jelly> pa ti kupuj mobitele bez garancije i servisa
<ravilov> ijao
<ravilov> pa i prvi je imao isti problem
<ravilov> a bio novi iz ducana
<ravilov> zena ga je jedina koristila
<ravilov> pa opet isto
<DomaMuff1n> ravilov: smijes ti informativno nazvati servis i bez predocenja garancije. IMO , ako se probijes bas do servisera, budu i pomogli savjetom
<ravilov> ma nista od servisa
<DomaMuff1n> Bar su ovi u EMu bili ok, dok sam tamo radio .. 
<ravilov> bitna napomena
<jelly> ravilov: znaci da se radi o sistemskoj gresci, koja je mozda cesta, koju bi mozda neko u servisu i znao dijagnosticirati
<ravilov> ovo se dogadja samo na custom ROM-u
<ravilov> na stocku je ok
<DomaMuff1n> ahh
<ravilov> zato sam odmah posumnjao na kernel
<ravilov> buduci da nije to, sljedeci sumnjivac je bio filesystem
<jelly> ravilov: znas li slovkati "shot your own foot"
<ravilov> dovraga
<jelly> i bestraga!
<ravilov> pa samo me zanima kako je moguce da je ext4 -> ext3 pomogao
<ravilov> ne trebam sad popovanje :p
<DomaMuff1n> :) And when you're done bandaging, reci, probao si razne custom ROMove , raznih vendora, i svugdje isto ? 
<DomaMuff1n> Odnosno, da li si pri kemijanju s ROMovima i jednom dao da reparticionira ? 
<ravilov> probao sam samo jedan ROM jer mi taj najvise odgovara i zelim ga zadrzati
<DomaMuff1n> Znam da je za ovaj moj tablet mandatory da taj kvac maknem kod rootanja inace napravi cirkus
<ravilov> nikad nitko i nista nije reparticionirao ista
<ravilov> moj uredjaj se ni ne moze reparticionirati
<ravilov> tek su prije nekih 2 tjedna skuzili kako
<ravilov> tj nije se mogao
<jelly> lijepo, jedan fs ima drukciji uzorak io zapisa i ne triggerira problem u mmcblk driveru
<ravilov> jelly: to bi znacilo da promjena fs-a nema veze, da ce se error svejedno pojaviti prije ili kasnije?
<jelly> imas bug u mmcblk kojeg ext3 triggerira a ext4 ne, ili kako vec
<ravilov> I guess we'll see :p
<jelly> ravilov: znaci da imas srece
<DomaMuff1n> Pih, prijavi bug ! 
<Mmike> daklem
<ravilov> trenutno samo gledam koliko dugo ce izdrzati bez random reboota, ako izdrzi 15 dana, I'm calling it victory
<Mmike> imam novu tipkovnicu
<Mmike> steeleseries neku
<jelly> idealno bi bilo vratiti natrag onaj fs s kojim se desava problem, i debagirat
<Mmike> dobar drug kreator dao/posudio/namjestio/prodo :)
<Mmike> jel' netko probao kad, cini se za sad jebenom :)
 * DomaMuff1n jednako lose tipka na svemu
<jelly> Mmike: ima li trackpoint?
<Mmike> jelly: jok
<jelly> onda nemre bit jebena!
<ravilov> ugl dakle nitko ne zna ovako iz rukava sto to ima u ext4 da bi objasnilo ovakvo ponasanje?
<Mmike> jelly: au contraire
<Mmike> trackpoint je super na laptopima
<Mmike> al' nemre zamijeniti misa
<ravilov> jos jedna sitnica - kad sam mijenjao boot, morao sam maknuti mount parametar "noauto_de_alloc" jer to ext3 izgleda ne podrzava
<ravilov> jel to moze bit bitno
<ravilov> ?
<Mmike> ravilov: ext4 ili ext3?
<Mmike> tj, kaj ti se desilo?
<ravilov> pardon, "noauto_da_alloc"
<ravilov> Mmike: uf, long story, citaj log :)
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> mobitel?
<ravilov> da
<Mmike> odakle ti uopce ext4 na mobitelu?
<Mmike> moji androidi imaju ext3
<jelly> Mmike: kak se to uopce vidi
<ravilov> ne znam, tako je po defaultu na ovom ROM-u
<ravilov> navodno je tako po defaultu na CM7
<ravilov> bez obzira na urdejaj
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> jelly: pa, napises mount :)
<Mmike> ako imas rootan mobitel
<jelly> di?
<Mmike> u konzoli? :)
<jelly> adb konzoli?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> root shell drekec
<ravilov> bilo kojoj konzoli?
<Mmike> neznam ti napamet rec jer mob koji tu imam nije rootan
<jelly> aaa, u bilo kojem terminalu?
<ravilov> jje
<ravilov> je
<ravilov> Mmike: mount (da ti izlista) radi i bez roota ;)
<jelly> da konzolu, do tog ni ne znam kak se dodje
<ravilov> jelly: pa instaliras terminal emulator
 * ravilov mislio da je jelly veci hacker :p
<jelly> ravilov: on ne otvori konzolu, nego obicni tty
<DomaMuff1n> Zna lvl5 psovat' mail servere. It counts ! _= 
<ravilov> no pa da, to ti je dosta
<ravilov> ne treba ti bas *konzola*
<jelly> to te pitam
<ravilov> AFAIK na androidu jedina *prava* konzola koju mozes dobit je serial preko JTAG-a
<jelly> ext4 na /system, /data, /cache i jos nekim cudesima na ovom kinezu
<ravilov> Mmike: koji to uredjaj/OS/verzija? danas vecina uredjaja ima ext4
<ravilov> jelly: ocekivan
<ravilov> o
<Mmike> ravilov: cm7/cm9 sam imao na desireu
<Mmike> starom
<Mmike> a ovo sad je sgmini3
<Mmike> al' nemam tu ruta
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> ja trenutno vrtim custom baziran na CM7
<jelly> sva sreca ConnectBot moze otvoriti Local terminal
<ravilov> i navodno CM7 i sve bazirano na njemu po defaultu ima ext4
<ravilov> jelly: da, i to je opcija
 * ravilov preferira terminal a ne connectbot local shell, ne znam zasto :)
<jelly> nemam terminal
<ravilov> pa se instalira :p
<ravilov> ili eto koristi connectbot ako ga vec imas
<jelly> ima neki bolji od connectbota?
<ravilov> za local terminal ili za ssh?
<jelly> za ssh, local terminal mi ne treba
<ravilov> u principu nema
<jelly> osim za ovakve kerefeke
<ravilov> imas neke spinoffe connectbota, ali opet mu dodje na isto
<ravilov> recimo, imas IRSSI connectbot
<ravilov> ako imas neki bolji custom ROM, moguce da imas i standardni openssh commandline klijent
 * ravilov ima
<jelly> nemam custom rom, originalni nije imao problema
<ravilov> eh jbg
<ravilov> ne mora stock imati problema da bi presao na custom :)
<jelly> mora, inace trosim vrijeme na gluposti
<ravilov> sto se mene tice, vrijedi prijeci jer dobijes puno otvoreniji sustav sa puno vise mogucnosti
<ravilov> a i covjeka veseli
<ravilov> bar mene
<ravilov> but that's me
<ravilov> jao, sto volim radit sa balvanima
<ravilov> covjek uploadao XML file kao CSV
<ravilov> po tko zna koji put
<ravilov> i onda se cudi zasto ne radi
<ravilov> svaki mjesec isto...
<ravilov> mislim da je vrijeme za rucak
<SilverSpace> tek
<jelly> dobar
<ravilov> *burp*
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> opako izgleda http://en.ria.ru/images/15793/99/157939941.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0a/Sukhoi_T-50_Beltyukov.jpg
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> dosao je nftables
<jaizza> e tako vam je to
<ivoks> The currently used iptables(8), ip6tables(8), arptables(8), and ebtables(8) (IPv4, IPv6, ARP, and Ethernet bridging) are intended to be replaced with nft(8) as a single unified implementation, providing firewall configuration on top of the in-kernel virtual machine.
<ivoks> opet sve ponovno 
<ivoks> uciti
<SilverSpace> 1:0
<Mmike> ivoks: doslo?
<Mmike> pa nije jos doslo
<Mmike> ili je?
<ivoks> u 3.13
<Mmike> What is the status of nftables?
<Mmike> It is currently under development.
<Mmike> waat?
<jelly> ivoks: kak to mislis opet ponovo?  Pa za firewall imas iptables userspace od 2.4
<jelly> to sto se backend promijenio, tebi kao sistemcu nije bitno
<jelly> sad, dal se to zove xftables, nftables, i kako se zovu kernel moduli, meni iskreno ne igra previse dok /sbin/iptables radi kao do sad
<ivoks> jelly: pa userspace se mijenja isto
<ivoks> jelly: ja sam na linuxu od 2.0 kernela
<ivoks> https://home.regit.org/netfilter-en/nftables-quick-howto/
<ivoks> nft add rule ip filter output  ip daddr 1.2.3.4 drop
<ivoks> nft add rule ip filter input tcp dport 80 drop
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> dakle, userspace je drugaciji isto
<jelly> pa ne moras to odmah koristiti
<ivoks> naravno, iptables ce postojati jos neko vrijeme
<jelly> da, jos 10 godina
<ravilov> ali ce svo to vrijeme bacat upozorenja da je obsolete :)
<ivoks> da
<jelly> ravilov: ni ifconfig ni route ne bacaju upozorenja da su obsolete
<ravilov> budu jednom kad ovo postane mainstream
<ravilov> mislim, mozda
<jelly> da, za 10 godina
<ravilov> otkud ja znam :)
<ivoks> lako za warninge
<ivoks> ifconfig uopce ne radi
<jelly> <ivoks> opet sve ponovno <ivoks> uciti # zvuci malo blize
<ivoks> mozes imati ip na stroju, a ifconfig ga nece ispisati
<jelly> ivoks: sad ga i ti... nije da uopce ne radi, nego ne radi kad kombiniras
<jelly> "uopce" != "mozes imati, ponekad, da ne radi u potpunosti"
<ivoks> koristi kernel interface koji je obsolete
<jelly> hiperbole su SOTONSKO ZLO
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> meni ifconfig radi bez beda
<jelly> ravilov: probaj dodati drugu adresu sa ip a add ... dev ... pa pitaj ifconfig
<ravilov> e jbg
<ravilov> drugu adresu dodajem sa ifconfig eth0:123 :)
<jelly> ivoks: to je manja fora, veca fora je sto sa "route" mozes dodati dvije rute za istu stvar s istom metrikom
<jelly> a ip r ti to ne da jer nije legalno
<jelly> i onda paketi idu malo vamo malo tamo (nisam skuzio princip)
<SilverSpace> 1+1:0
<ravilov> eto moj android gura 6 dana, 1 sat i 15 minuta :)
<SilverSpace> kaj gura 
<SilverSpace> koga gura 
<ravilov> sebe
<ravilov> najteza stvar na svijetu
<ravilov> sta pitas, pa sad sam rekao - gura 6 dana i sicu :p
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lg-preskace-android-43/129816.aspx
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pa ti nije puno 
<jelly> ravilov: bez punjenja?!
<ravilov> SilverSpace: u mom slucaju je
<ravilov> jelly: da!
<ravilov> (ne)
<ravilov> ali baterija je skroz solidna
<jelly> dajes mi lazne nade da je neki vendor slozio normalno trajanje baterije
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lenovo ima onaj sa jacom baterijom
<ravilov> jelly: pa i je... vecini dummy telefona baterija traje danima
<jaizza> kako rješavam probleme
<jaizza> (nitko me neće hvaliti pa se moram sama)
<ravilov> *tap* *tap*
<ravilov> po ramenu
<ravilov> jaizza: mozda te nitko ne hvali ali jos ti nisu ukinuli pristup ircu... that counts
<ivoks> odose moji zaposlenici
<ravilov> kenny18 i mirka?
<ravilov> kog ces sad maltretirat?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> imam dovoljno kandidata u canonicalu
<ravilov> sta su ti svi oni underlings?
<ivoks> svi?
<ivoks> ocito nisu svi, inace bi se zvao mark ili jane
<ravilov> a ne zoves se? :p
<jaizza> ravilov: iha!
<jaizza> se sad to i prijetimo?
<ravilov> ma ne
<ravilov> samo primjedba
<jaizza> ja ja
<jaizza> na te riječi
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> zdravstveni pregled za radnik se mora obavljati svake 3 godine, jel?
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<Mmike> blage 
<Mmike> ja nisam nikad to radio
<Mmike> mislim
<ivoks> pazi da ne dobijes kaznu :)
<Mmike> ja toliko propisa krsim da mi je cudno kak jos poslujem
<ivoks> pa svi krse
<ivoks> iz jednostavnog razloga sto nitko ne zna sve propise
<ivoks> sve je preregulirano
<ivoks> Mmike: jel znas da moras imati polozen ispit zastite na radu
<ivoks> i da ti kraj kompa mora biti kartica koja opisuje sve nezgode koje se mogu desiti
<ivoks> i kako upravljati stolcem, stolom i tipkovnicom
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> to mora bit na svakom radnom mjestu?
<ivoks> navodno, da
<Mmike> mega lol
<ivoks> opcina murter svoje akte nudi za download u odt formatu
<ivoks> http://www.murter.hr/dokumenti_akti/05.%20ODLUKA%20o%20izmjenama%20i%20dopunama%20Odluke%20o%20komunalnom%20redu.odt
<ivoks> doduse, ima svega, i doc, i docx, i odt i pdf :)
<jelly> ivoks: mi nemamo kartice pored stola
<jelly> a tecaj za zastitu su svi prosli
<ivoks> dobar je murter... otpisuju komunalnu naknadu ulicama u kojima su bili radovi zbog kojih 'bitno su narušili kvalitetu života stanovnika tog dijela naselja.'
<ravilov> sad jos samo treba definirat "bitno"...
<ravilov> treba nekome? http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/ibm-lenovo-g550-oglas-10400862
<Mmike> ravilov: sve ok osim rezolucije ekrana
 * ivoks sa strepnjom ceka rjesenje o legalizaciji objekta na moru
 * Mmike ide doma malo 
<Mmike> pa ce radit malo od doma jos :)
<ravilov> sta sam propustio?
<ravilov> Mmike: a jbg, kakav je je
<Mmike> mene kak ivoksu pokazujem svoje sise
<Mmike> nije bio oduisevljen
<ravilov> nije moj, samo advertisam
<ravilov> ah cool
<ravilov> ne cudim se
<ravilov> Mmike: ivoks ne zna cijeniti pravu musku ljepotu, jelda
<ravilov> eto sta se desi kad se za*ebava ivoksa
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> dodje lik i salje mi poruku
<ivoks> znas onaj server prije 7 godina koji si slozio
<ivoks> (koji nisu htjeli odrzavati)
<ivoks> kao, netko ga je haknuo (uvalio ebury)
<ivoks> dobro i, kaj me boli neka stvar :)
<jelly> ebury?
<Hrki> heh, pa ljudi nemaju para za zastitnu odjecu radnicima, mislis da kuze sta znaci odrzavanje servera :D
<jelly> https://www.cert-bund.de/ebury-faq
<ivoks> pa morao bi zamijeniti sshd binary
<ivoks> a ovaj ima isti md5 kao i iz paketa
<jelly> ivoks: provjereno sa /usr/bin/md5sum za ista mashine? :-)
<jelly> sa. iste.
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> zar nije to cudo, ili neko slicno, uvaljivalo neki library koji sshd koristi, a ne sam sshd
<ivoks> ha, dobra ideja
<Hrki> tako su unreal ircd zeznuli, uvalili im backdoor u neki od mirora :D
<ivoks> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2013-05-23 10:26 /lib/libkeyutils.so.1 -> libkeyutils-1.2.so.0
<ivoks> to je dosta recentno :)
<jelly> e, to
<ivoks> ima netko hardy u blizini?
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> dpkg: /lib/libkeyutils-1.2.so.0 not found.
<ivoks> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 33272 2007-10-24 05:17 /lib/libkeyutils-1.2.so.0
<ivoks> kaj, to tam stoji vec 6 godina?
<ivoks> ali koji servis su razbili
<ivoks> izvana je dostupan samo ssh i ftp
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> neodrzavani kernel :)
<ivoks> libpwn.c :D
<ivoks> kernel je iz 2009.
<ivoks> vmsplice Local Root Exploit
<SilverSpace> hm skrio si ubuntu upgredeom na 14.4
<jelly> ivoks: to je local, jos nadji phpusu preko koje su dobili shell
<ivoks> jelly: pa spojili su se na stroj preko ssha
<ivoks> procurio pass od jednog korisnika ocito
<jelly> ah
<jelly> dakle usnifalo na windowsima keyloggerom
<ivoks> e deda deda
<ivoks> gradj. dozvola za 570 kubika
<ivoks> a on napravi 990 kubika
<ivoks> pa sad unuce, pati
<jelly> kubika? :-)
<ivoks> da, kubnih metara
<SilverSpace> Description:Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch)
<SilverSpace> Release:14.04
<SilverSpace> yah sve sam popravio 
<SilverSpace> cinimi se da atom opet dise 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20from%202014-01-20%2018%3A52%3A12.png
<Hrki> www.bug.hr/forum/topic/internet/skidnje-torneta-kazna/202635.aspx?jumpto=4054849&sort=asc&view=flat
<Hrki> pocelo je pocelo :)
<Hrki> daj mi reci jelly ovi na iskonu, jel on odaju identitet ako ih zatrazi netko izvana
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kaj se cudis pa to je odavno 
<jelly-home> Hrki: identitet korisnika se daje samo policiji, afaik
<jelly-home> uz nalog
<jelly-home> Hrki: dakle, ako je "netko izvana" interpol zahtjev, koji dodje preko nase policije, onda definitivno da
<Hrki> kuzim, znaci oni jedino dozivljavaju nasu policiju, a sad neznam koga nasa policija dozivljava
<Hrki> SilverSpace: odavno je vani, kod nas sam cuo da ovi iz zampa neznaju niti ip provjeriti, tako da me nasih nije strah :D
<SilverSpace> Hrki: zato ce ti neka pravnicka firma poslati racun
<Hrki> je, to me zanima tko ima nadleznost, znaci prvo bi oni morali pridobiti mup, nakon toga mup salje iskonu
<Hrki> sad je pitanje kolko se mupu da zezat s time
<ravilov> nije li jednostavnije ne zivjeti u ilegali?
<ravilov> nego ovako kalkulirati sta tko bude ili ne bude poduzeo
<Hrki> ne, jer danas vise nista nesmijes
<Hrki> vise ni vatru vani nemogu palit bez da vatrogasce zoves , ubijati svinju humano :D
<Hrki> sjetite se 0,0 zakona :D
<ravilov> ako su takva pravila, takva su pravila
<ravilov> ako ti ne pase, odseli se gdje su pravila drugacija
<ravilov> tako funkcionira demokracija
<ravilov> ili se zali legalnim kanalima
<Hrki> ok, a sto napraviti kada drzava ne postuje zakon?
<Hrki> zasto se oni ne odsele? 
<Hrki> znaci oko 700 000 je bespravno gradilo, a sad da se mene jebe za torrente
<Hrki> di to ima smisla? :D
<Hrki> u svicarskoj nije bilo zakona o gradnji dok se nisu balkanci doselili i poceli graditi na svoj nacin :D
<SilverSpace> nema tu vise demokracije nije je nikada ni bilo
<SilverSpace> vladavina zakona 
<Hrki> takoje, bas je demokracija kriva za onaj glupi zakon od 0,0 promila :D
<Hrki> naravno, nije se nista promjenilo, bilo je jos vise nesreca
<jelly-home> Hrki: jedno krsenje zakona ne opravdava drugo
<Hrki> a znam, ja samo pratim trendove
<Hrki> ako policajac kaze da je ogranicenje u tunelima u rijeci bezveze i da toleriraju 30km vise od ogranicenja onda ti je sve jasno :D
<tonil> kako u hexchatu ugasit neke channele da se vise ne otvaraju automatski nikako nac tu opciju
<Hrki> nikad cuo za taj chat :D
<rut> ko vozi brzo ?
<Hrki> ma, tamo u rijeci kod zaobilaznice su glupani stavili ogranicenje od 60km/h
<jelly-home> tonil: desni gumb po kanalu, remove from favorites 
<Hrki> a svrha zaobilaznice je da se vozi brze :D, komotno ide 100 po cijeloj dionici
<jelly-home> tonil: ili klikas po Network list
<tonil> jelly-home, nema toga
<rut> znaci ako je 60 ti mozes 120 
<jelly-home> tonil: sta ima, kad kliknes desni gumb po channel tabu?
<Hrki> rut: mozes
<tonil> nema upravo probam a nemogu nac ni channele u network list :(
<jelly-home> pitam, sta _ima_?
<rut> pa to ti kazem .. ako je 60 to je 120 . ako je 80 to je 160 
<tonil> extra alerts,settings,autojoin,detach,close provao da skinem kvačicu sa autojoin al ne funkcionira
<Hrki> nemos uvjek, nekad ogranicenje ima smisla, samo treba procijeniti kad
<rut> ma sto nemos . sa pravim autom mozes svasta
<jelly-home> tonil: autojoin makni 
<tonil> maka al opet me vraca na channel svaki put kad startam hexchat :(
<Hrki> nemos pobijedit newtonove zakone reakcije ni sa najboljim autom 
<jelly-home> tonil: onda ugasi cijeli program i editiraj servlist_.conf u ~/.hexchat/ ili kak se vec zove
<rut> pa nemos sad protiv fizike al mozes po granici 
<jelly-home> tonil: imam xchat, ali valjda se nije puno promijenilo
<tonil> nema toga nist pric cu ja isto na xchat ovaj hexchat je bagav
<Hrki> tonil: na linuxu si ?
<tonil> nope ne trenutno
<Hrki> onda molim te koristi mirc, nikakva druga sranja :D
<tonil> nemoj mirc ako boga znas
<Hrki> a za linux, irssi, bitcxh :D
<Hrki> zast ne mirc?
<tonil> koristio sam chatzillu jedno drugo vrijeme
<jelly-home> Hrki: bitchx se ne razvija zadnjih 10 godina
<tonil> mirc je uzasan
<Hrki> kako to da je uzasan?
<Hrki> po cemu ti je xchat bolji?
<jelly-home> tonil: hexchat je nastavak xchata, ne vidim da moze biti puno bagaviji
<tonil> je je jelly-home bagav je instalira python jos mi javlja da python dll nema uz to pola stvari na njemu ne radi koliko sam isproba do sada barem na win
<jelly-home> ah, windowsi
<jelly-home> o tome ne znam nista vise
<Hrki> pa to ti i treba, koristis linuxov program na winsima :D
<Hrki> nema do mirca na winsima
<tonil> najbolja mi je se do sada pokazala chatzilla
<Hrki> ma, glupost :) davno sam programiro neke skripte u mircu, to je tako mocan program da mozes svasta isprogramirat u njemu
<rut> najbolje ti je tonil sve ugasit
<Hrki> sve ovisi o navici, ja ga koristim negdje od 99'
<tonil> rut, aj leć ae
<Hrki> ali sad bi svi neke lijepe guie i slicne pizdarije, zato sam se prebacio na irssi, to je old school, samo imas konzolu i bok :D
<Hrki> ali irc nazalost propada, jedino ga geekovi koriste :/
<tonil> Hrki, na irssi nisam skuzio ni kako se joinat na server
<tonil> xD
<Hrki> :) moras znati irc komande
<rut> tonil lipo sam ti reka .. najbolje to sve ugasit i naci neki curetak pa se sa njome zabavljat 
<tonil> rut, chat mi ostane otvoren i kad odem od kuce
<Hrki> prije irssija se koristio masovno bitchx, kaze jelly da se ne razvija vise :(
<rut> odoh se ja zabavljat sa curetkom kad ti neces 
<Hrki> danas mi ljudi ircaju preko  tih pidgina, chatzilli... nije mi jasno :D
<OneKorea> tonil daj mi mail da ti pošaljem irccloud inv
<OneKorea> meni acc istječe danas, a mogu poslat 2 invajta još
<Hrki> to ce se placati kasnije?
<Hrki> sumnjam da bi itko to besplatno dijelio
<OneKorea> plaća se i sad
<OneKorea> free trial traje 7 dana kad dobiš invajte
<jelly-home> 7 dana je... onak, malo
<OneKorea> yep (
<jelly-home> cak i igre daju 14 dana
<jelly-home> a vecina programa 30
<SilverSpace> pih tko ne zna irc naredbe 
<OneKorea> kakve naredbe
<SilverSpace> normalne
<OneKorea> ovo je znc+irc clijent u browseru, sve lijepo integrirano, odlicno za lijenštine poput mene kojima se ne da slagat bouncer :]
<SilverSpace> za irssi ne trebas bas nista slagati 
<OneKorea> jel dolazi i sa remote shell / znc accountom? :)
<SilverSpace> ? kaj ce ti to 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<OneKorea> puca mi wlan svakih par sati, zna bit zeznuto ako sam usred neke diskusije
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jos si u diaspori 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jos
<tonil> OneKorea, poslano
<OneKorea> i tebi!
<SilverSpace> 7 years, 50 weeks, 2 days
<OneKorea> tonil, sad ćeš moć i ugasit irc/browser/komp i opet uhvatit svaki msg. A sigurno ima i manje bugova od HexChata :]]
<CTCP2> ja bi ga skrsio
<CTCP2> il bi me izbacili
<CTCP2> imama 30 servera i 150 kanala
<SilverSpace> cega 
<CTCP2> taj irccloud xD
<CTCP2> <trol>
<OneKorea> :DDD
<OneKorea> ovaj daje samo 2 servera, a neznam limit za kanale, ja ih imam oko 10
<CTCP2> pih, za amatere..
<SilverSpace> ja am prije irssi imao na bshellz.net
<SilverSpace> u screenu
<tonil> revolucija u ukrajini 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrZcAsPKK74
<datase`> tonil: Title: espreso.tv Live 20.01.2014, Views: 83985, Rating: 87.28712%
<CTCP2> screen ftw!
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: ?
<CTCP2> tonil : proamericka propaganda
<SilverSpace> pa i sad mi je u screenu
<CTCP2> :)
<tonil> CTCP2, mozda jest proamericka al fukcionira
<CTCP2> zele sjebat ukrajinskoruski dogovor pa su digli frku
<SilverSpace> eto i madari se vracaju rusima 
<Mmike> koja
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> hocu ja cut propagandu
<CTCP2> [14.01.20=21:18:16] <tonil> revolucija u ukrajini 
<CTCP2> [14.01.20=21:18:16] <tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrZcAsPKK74
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: espreso.tv Live 20.01.2014, Views: 84248, Rating: 87.27054%
<CTCP2> [14.01.20=21:18:42] * Mmike (~msplival@cpe-109-60-80-181.zg3.cable.xnet.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<CTCP2> placenici dizu frku xD
<CTCP2> zele nakotit rakete po ukrajini usmjerene na rusiju :>
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj se skockaj to ti je realnost
<CTCP2> kaj je realnost
<Mmike> eh
<SilverSpace> propaganda
<SilverSpace> teorja urote 
<CTCP2> nekad su rusi, iranci, kinezi itd bili negativci
<CTCP2> a danas su jedini koji drze ravnotezu i mir u svijetu
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> da nema putina, vec bi sirija bila totalka rasturena
<CTCP2> a zatim i iran
<tonil> CTCP2, ovo je pro-europska revolucija
<tonil> pa sta
<tonil> onda
<tonil> ka je putin dobar pa tako
<CTCP2> tonil, da te ispravim "ovo je pro-europski zamaskirana revolucija" xD
<CTCP2> tonil : nije bitno jel dobar il ne, bitno je da cuva ravnotezu
<CTCP2> vis da bi ova americka gamad pol planeta razjebala da se ne boje dobit po prstima
<SilverSpace> jah 
<CTCP2> siriju bi odavno razjebali
<CTCP2> mislim, ne velim da je putin & co med i mlijeko
<CTCP2> al da nema njih, bilo bi 10x gore
<OneKorea> odo ja lagano
<SilverSpace> koga briga kaj bi bilo 10x gore 
<CTCP2> bilo bi te briga da to postane realnost >
<CTCP2> :>
<CTCP2> daj si zamisli ovu americku fasisticku gamad da radi di god oce sta god oce
<SilverSpace> tak i treba 
<CTCP2> SF filmovi i serije o korpofasizmu bi postale stavrnost
 * CTCP2 slaps SilverSpace around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> zivis u iluziji ak amere dozivljavas ko "demokraciju" i "good guyse" xD
<SilverSpace> rusi su kao bolji 
<CTCP2> nije bitno jel jesu il nisu, al bitno je da ima neka ravnoteza
<CTCP2> kad kina i rusija vele "NJET!", ameri moraju podvit rep
<SilverSpace> kad imaju papra za pretsjednika 
<SilverSpace> predsjednika*
<CTCP2> papra=papka?
<SilverSpace> isto ko i hr
<CTCP2> svejedno, nemreju si ameri priustit rat
<CTCP2> neki mlao ozbiljniji
<CTCP2> a i gradjani bi ih razguzili, nisu ni ljudi tolke ovce
<SilverSpace> pa naravno kad to vise nije amerika 
<SilverSpace> nikada vixe ni nece bit 
<ivoks> 21:41 < CTCP2> da nema putina, vec bi sirija bila totalka rasturena
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> :DDDDDDD
<ivoks> da nije putina, siriji bi bio nametnut mir, oruzjem, da
<ivoks> ovako se jos uvijek ubijaju
<CTCP2> mislis, bili bi nametnuti oni muslimanski ludjaci da dodju na vlast
<CTCP2> tak da mogu provodit svoju "islamsku pravdu"
<CTCP2> pravedno bacat ucitelje sa zgrada, vadit vojnicima srce i sl.
<ivoks> brkas
<CTCP2> kak bi americka gamad mogla jeftinije izvlacit naftu
<ivoks> ljudi ce sami odluciti sto zele
<CTCP2> i lakse napredovat prema iranu
<ivoks> kako su u egiptu, kako su u tunisu, kako ce u alziru, itd...
<CTCP2> koji ljudi, pogledaj malo nes kaj nije CNN propaganda
<CTCP2> ko i u libiji je, vecinu boli kurac za "rezim"
<CTCP2> frku dizu ova islamska zadrta plemena i strani placenici
<CTCP2> pun kurac ovih islamskih ludjaka iz bonse je u siriji
<CTCP2> (pogledaj si malo kakvi su ovi iz bosne)
<ivoks> er.. ne alziru, lbiji :)
<DomaMuffin> jebemti hajperve
<DomaMuffin> virtualka radi , ali ne mogu na nju preko konzole, samo RDP
<CTCP2> ok, aj si ti malo pogledaj u kakvom je stanju sad ta "demokratizirana libija" :))))))
<CTCP2> i sta ju ceka
<ivoks> nitko ne kaze da je dobro
<DomaMuffin> konzola stoji na "connecting to" .. pu, cigani
<CTCP2> a u kakvom je stanju bila prije
<CTCP2> tocno, nit nece bit
<ivoks> ja ti samo govorim da putin tamo ne odrzava mir
<CTCP2> za razliku od tog kak je bila
<DomaMuffin> moracu restartovat
<ivoks> vec samo i iskljucivo osobne interese
<CTCP2> pa no, ko i ameri
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: u kakvom su to stalju u libiji bili prije ?
<ivoks> a ameri su nam saveznici
<ivoks> rusi nisu
<CTCP2> al velim, da nije bilo putina i kineza, ameri bi vec rasturili siriju
<CTCP2> ameri su kurac nama saveznici
<CTCP2> kakvi su oni nama saveznici :))
<CTCP2> il mi njima
<CTCP2> mi smo samo dupelisci
<CTCP2> a ne saveznici
<ivoks> pa za pocetak, zaustavili su rat ovdje
<CTCP2> tj. poslusnici
<ivoks> imaju ugovor s nama o obrani
<ivoks> doslovno kesiraju novac svake godine za nasu vojsku
<ivoks> rusi ne rade nista od toga; dapace, financirali su ubijanje nasih ljudi
<ivoks> dakle, da, ameri su nam saveznici
<CTCP2> prvo, zas bi te iko financiro ak je neko "svoj na svom"
<obruT> ivoks: ti mislis da je to za dzabe ? mislis da nas nece zgazit kad im to bude zgodno ?
<ivoks> nije za dzabe
<CTCP2> to sam ovakve blesave drzave ko sto smo mi potrebuju
<ivoks> ali je bolje nego druga opcija
<CTCP2> a drugo, zas bi rusi uopce finanicrali nas kad smo se ponijeli X puta ko zadnje debilcine prema rusima
<obruT> naravno da nije za dzabem, nista nije za dzabe
<CTCP2> pogle kak financiraju srbe
<obruT> financirali su oni hrpu onih koje su zgazili poslije
<CTCP2> pa e
<obruT> i saddama i iranski rezim
<CTCP2> "fincnirali" bi i oni ukrajinu
<SilverSpace> i koje ce u buducnosti zgazit 
<CTCP2> zato da mogu poslagat hrpu vojnih baza oko rusije
<DomaMuffin> mislite da bi financirali neki linux projekt ? :D
<ivoks> obruT: financirali su iran prije revolucije
<DomaMuffin> na ubuntuju 
<ivoks> ne i poslije
<ivoks> a irak su financirali za rat sa iranom
<ivoks> kao sto je rusija financirala iran za rat s irakom
<ivoks> debilno je misliti kako rusi odrzavaju mir
<ivoks> isti su kao i ameri
<ivoks> samo trenutno imaju kraci kurac
<ivoks> pa ne mogu toliko jebat
<SilverSpace> i afganistance pa su ih opet htjeli zgazit
<CTCP2> cak i da jesu, svejedno je bitno cisto da postoje jer bi ameri bili novi nacisti da nema rusa
<CTCP2> a inace, jebo bi ja nekom mater da sam na mjestu rusa
<ivoks> rusija ne predstavlja nikakav problem americi
<ivoks> ali bas nikakav
<CTCP2> i da mi neko oce poredat nuklearne rakete oko drzave
<ivoks> to je svrseno vrijeme
<ivoks> americi problem predstavlja samo kina
<CTCP2> kad su rusi stavili na kubu, ameri su skoro pokrenuli 3. svjetski rat
<ivoks> a rusi mogu jebat samo EU
<CTCP2> a ove pdercine bi sad isto napravile
<CTCP2> "<ivoks> rusija ne predstavlja nikakav problem americi" :)))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> CTCP2: pa vidis kako si licemjeran
<CTCP2> za ssam licemjeran?
<ivoks> rusija je htjela staviti nuklearne projektile na 200km od amerike
<ivoks> i ameri su se digli na noge
<CTCP2> da, i? di sam ja reko da je to bilo OK
<ivoks> ameri stave proturaketni stit na 500km i rusi odmah premjestaju nuklearne projektile u kalinjingrad
<CTCP2> a sad i ameri rade slicno i ocekuju da rusija sjedi mirno i gleda to
<ivoks> rusi trenutno direktno prijete europi
<ivoks> a ti ih zoves da ti pomognu?
<ivoks> to je kao da hitlera zoves u pomoc
<CTCP2> to nije prijetnja, to je taktika, tj. odgovor na maericko i proamericko sirenje
<ivoks> ne, to je prijetnja
<CTCP2> ameri kote baze po cijelom svijetu
<CTCP2> kaj mislis da je to ok?
<ivoks> imaju ih manje nego prije
<ivoks> dapace, nemaju novaca za izlete kao sto su ih imali prije
<CTCP2> pa gle, kad ti neko nakoti rakete oko drzave, tj. okrene ih prema tebi (zovi ti to kak god oces, "proturaketnim stitom"), zar bi ti treblao bit svejedno?
<ivoks> kak moze okrenuti prema tebi?
<ivoks> to je obrambeni mehanizam
<ivoks> a nuklearni projektili su projektili za odmazdu i napad
<CTCP2> obrambeni mehanizam bi bio da te neko napada il namejerava napast, a rusi to ne neamjeravaju
<ivoks> pa stit se radi zbog irana
<CTCP2> jooooooooooooj
<ivoks> gle, decec, ako ne kuzis, onda pitaj kaj se desava
<ivoks> nemoj past na jednostavne fore
<CTCP2> moze, pitat cu tebe i CNN
<ivoks> ameri ce napasti iran
<ivoks> ali da bi to napravili, moraju osigurati zastitu
<ivoks> znaju da iran moze do europe
<CTCP2> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> i znaju da ce to napraviti
<CTCP2> cek malo
<CTCP2> ti orpavdavas nekakve "obrambene stitove" i nekakve zastite
<CTCP2> a zapravo najavljuje americku invaziju na iran :)))
<CTCP2> i tebi je invazija na iran korektna??
<ivoks> ne, nisam rekao da je korektna
<CTCP2> onaj koji takne iran, taj treba dobit metak u celo
<ivoks> vec da je to radi irana, a ne rusije
<ivoks> jel?
<CTCP2> a opravdavati nekakve stitove itd. time sto ce ameri ic rasturati iran je bolesno
<ivoks> pa jel zelis ti mir ili rat u siriji?
<CTCP2> aha, znaci da bi bio mir u siriji treba ic razjebat iran?
<ivoks> srednji istok je bio miran
<ivoks> nije bilo nikakvih problema
<CTCP2> (u siriji u kojoj sranja radde bolesni fanatici)
<ivoks> dok nije doslo do revolucija u afganistanu i iranu
<ivoks> od onda, non stop sranja
<SilverSpace> dok rusi nisu htjeli malo na srednji istok 
<ivoks> maknuli demokracije u uveli serijat
<ivoks> cijena nafte otisla u 3pm
<ivoks> i cijeli svijet pusi kurac sad jer tamo neka ekipa bez osnovne skole vodi drzavu
<ivoks> ili drzave
<ivoks> koje sjede na nafti
<ivoks> rusiji to pase
<ivoks> jer onda svoju naftu i plin mogu prodavati skuplje
<CTCP2> da, tak je, treba fino instalirat americke aparticeke koji ce mudonjama u americkim naftnim kompanijama davat naftu za bagatelu
<CTCP2> treba pazit na americke interese, jel tak
<ivoks> i tak europa pusi kurac rusiji, a amerika iranu
<CTCP2> nego, daj mi pojasni kak to popravdavas invaziju na iran?
<ivoks> CTCP2: a cije ti interese gledas? svoje ili tudje?
<CTCP2> ne gledam ni svoje ni tudje vec pravedne
<CTCP2> ameri nemaju sta gurat nos u iran
<CTCP2> niti francuska i engleska govna
<CTCP2> ko sto nisu ni u libiji
<CTCP2> nisu trebali*
<ivoks> pa vidis, povijest nas uci da ako svoje interese ne guras, drugi ce te pregazit
<CTCP2> nit imaju sta trazit u siriji
<ivoks> pacifizam je utopija
<CTCP2> aha, to je onaj "svetokrizarski" moto
<ivoks> jer smo ljudi, a ne andjeli
<CTCP2> "idem pobit muslimane i nasilno ih pokrstit kako mi krscani u europi ne bi najebali"
<ivoks> nekad si na to dizao ekipu
<ivoks> danas ih dizes na cijenu energije
<ivoks> ono, na stvari koje su im bitne
<CTCP2> koja god pusacka prica se prodaje, fakt je da nema niko sta trazit u iranu i siriji
<CTCP2> drzava koja ne dira nikog, jebote
<CTCP2> al ju se treba rasturit zbog americkih financijskih interesa
<CTCP2> pa bolesno, covjece
<ivoks> kako ne dira
<ivoks> sirija je izvor nestabilnosti
<ivoks> turci vec pizde
<CTCP2> gdje to iranske vojne snage ratuju po svijetu i okupiraju?
<ivoks> i sami ce uletit, nece cekati amere
<CTCP2> haha, turci pizde ko i oni pedercici franzucici jer zele svoj dio kolaca
<CTCP2> al pito sam te "gdje to iranske vojne snage ratuju po svijetu i okupiraju?"
<CTCP2> kog oni diraju?
<ivoks> ovdje
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d795036!2d56.3325154!3d26.5033691
<CTCP2> ....
<CTCP2> opet ta tvoja "pravedna americka palica"
<CTCP2> "pravedni americki bich"
<CTCP2> isti onaj koji je bicevao crnce stotinama godina i drzo kao robove
<ivoks> http://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-News/World-News/The-U.S.-has-Spent-8-Trillion-Protecting-the-Straits-of-Hormuz.html
<CTCP2> ona americka "pravednost"
<ivoks> u prijevodu
<CTCP2> alo, daj gledaj malo siri kontekst
<CTCP2> ameri nabiju sankcije iranu
<CTCP2> zamrznu im milijarde dolara po svijetu
<ivoks> ulozili su previse novaca da bi gledali kako to ne radi
<CTCP2> zasto iranci ne bi mogli isto?
<CTCP2> opet ti "ulozili" :)))))))))
<CTCP2> znaci jedni imaju pravo ulahgat
<CTCP2> i poslovat
<CTCP2> a drugi nemaju ak im stricek Uncel Sam ne dopusti
<ivoks> kad si ti rodjen?
<CTCP2> eto, to je upravo ono kaj ja pricam
<CTCP2> da nema rusa i kineza, cijeli planet bi vec bio pod fasistickom americkom cizmom
<ivoks> ne, jesi procitao clanak koji sam ti pejstao?
<ivoks> dakle, postoji taj hormuski prolaz
<CTCP2> nisam procito clanak jer jos komentiramo onu kartu
<ivoks> *najskuplje* mjesto na svijetu
<CTCP2> dobro, i kaj onda?
<CTCP2> ak ameri blokiraju irancima trgovnjae nafte
<ivoks> zatvoris li taj prolaz, prakticki si osigurao kataklizmu civilizacije
<CTCP2> zasto i iranci ne bi amerima?
<CTCP2> da, i?
<CTCP2> nek ameri gledaju svoja posla i ne jebu iran
<ivoks> i sad, ti, zivis u europi
<CTCP2> pa nece ni iran druge
<ivoks> podrucju svijeta koje bas i nema nafte, a ovisi o nafti
<CTCP2> gle, ti opravdavas nekakvu nepravednost svojim osobnim interesima?
<ivoks> taj prolaz kad se zatvori, ti umires u roku od 30 dana
<ivoks> toliko je to bitno za civilizaciju
<CTCP2> po tebi je znaci u redu pobit XX tisuca ljudi zato da bi ti mogao imat jeftino tankanja goriva u svom autu?
<SilverSpace> tako je
<ivoks> bojim se da ti ne znas za sto se sve nafta koristi
<CTCP2> "taj prolaz kad se zatvori, ti umires u roku od 30 dana" - da, i opet te pita i sta onda? jesu iranci poceli prvi srat drugima ili su drugi poceli njima?
<ivoks> nafta nije samo za tankanje tvog auta
<ivoks> CTCP2: pa u tome i je stvar, jesu
<CTCP2> ivoks : to sam slikovito reko jer ti to tako orpavdsavas
<ivoks> CTCP2: svako malo rade pizdarije tamo
<CTCP2> kako jesu, pa ko je kome poceo nes branit
<ivoks> i to *nakon* sto im je SAD opremio vojsku
<CTCP2> pa nisu iranci prvi poceli blokirat tjesnac
<ivoks> postali su vjerska drzava i poceli raditi sranja
<CTCP2> vec su ameri prvi nabili sankcije iranu
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> ne znas povijest
<ivoks> prouci iransku revoluciju
<ivoks> prouci sto se desilo, u roku par sat
<ivoks> sati
<ivoks> lov na amerikance u iranu
<ivoks> sektasi dosli na vlast
<CTCP2> znam opcenito, al ok, pogledat cu detalje
<SilverSpace> sretni smo mi tj europa kaj su turci takvi kakvi su 
<CTCP2> no u svakom slucaju, O NE ORPAVDAVA invaziju na iran
<ivoks> pa pogledaj, da
<ivoks> CTCP2: ako je druga solucija propast civilizacije, onda opravdava
<CTCP2> mslim da predramatiziras s tom "propascu civilizacije"
<CTCP2> retorike slicna americkoj invaziji na irak zbog "oruzja za masovno unsitenje" i sl
<ivoks> velim, nemas pojma sto nafta danas znaci :)
<CTCP2> nisam ja reko da ne znam sta znaci neg previse brijes da je irancima mastermind plan blokirat cijeli svijet
<ivoks> nisam rekao da im je mastermind
<ivoks> rekao sam da su izvor nestabilnosti
<ivoks> da prcaju
<CTCP2> a ta "nestabilnost" je da ne plesu kak ameri sviraju. I fala kurcu na tome
<CTCP2> da je bar svaka drzava takva
<ivoks> nije to bas tako
<CTCP2> al si nemre svako to dopustit
<CTCP2> tj priustit
<ivoks> ne mozes zatvoriti medjunarodne puteve sa svojim ratnim brodovima
<CTCP2> gle, onaj supak u sj. koreji mi ide na racku, idiot je itd
<CTCP2> al bar ne lizu noge amerima
<SilverSpace> zamisli si samo da nisu pod blokadom kaj bi tamo bilo
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : a sta bi tocno bilo? drzava bi lakse disala, eto sta
<SilverSpace> bobili bi sve svoje susjede 
<CTCP2> oni su blokirani zbog "nuklearnog oruzja"
<CTCP2> looooooool
<CTCP2> pa daj malo pogl ko radi sranja tamo
<SilverSpace> rusi 
<CTCP2> najvise govna iz saudijske arabije
<CTCP2> koji financiraju teroriste
<Mmike> oho
<CTCP2> cek malo, kakvi rusi
<Mmike> politicka analitika
<Mmike> ovo dugo nismo imali :)
<CTCP2> pa onaj govnar iz saudijske arabije je otvoreno prijeto
<Mmike> momci, odakle vama informacije? iz dnevnog tiska? :D
<CTCP2> kak ce ifanicrat talibane da rade teroristicke napade po rusiji
<CTCP2> daj zamisli kakva je to bolestina
<CTCP2> i onda su IRANCI "bad guys"
<CTCP2> to saudijsko govno je nudilo rusiji hrpu milijardi dolara
<CTCP2> "da im daju siriju na pladnju"
<CTCP2> putin im je reko fuck off
<CTCP2> nasto je ovaj reko da ce slat talibane po rusiji da rade sranja
<CTCP2> i sad ko je tu pozitivac, a ko govnar?
<CTCP2> s napomenom da ameri i saudijci jedni drugima lizu guzice, tj zajednicki suradjuju
<CTCP2> pa ak nekog treba rasturit, treba ta saudijska govna
<CTCP2> ako cemo o nekakvoj "demokraciji" i "pravima stanovnika"
<SilverSpace> putin samo dobija ono kaj je i zasluzio 
<ivoks> CTCP2 voli snazne, ocinske figure
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> voli biti dominiran i kontroliran :D
<CTCP2> ne, ja volim pravdu :D
<ivoks> divi se tome
<ivoks> ma nema pravde, zaboravi to
<ivoks> ili ti ili netko drugi
<CTCP2> nema totalne pravde, ali ima nesto sto je manje pravedo i vise pravedno
<CTCP2> radje biram siriju i diktatora asada
<CTCP2> nego americke potrcke i one islamske fanatike
<CTCP2> libija je pod gadafijem bila 10x bolja i bogatija drzava
<CTCP2> nego sto je sad
<CTCP2> makar je bio idiotski diktator
<DomaMuffin> Dobro, tko na kraju mora pobijediti tamo da ja ne umrem za 30 dana, i moram li proslijediti kakvo lancano pismo da to proradi ? 
<SilverSpace> to ti je tak dva levorverasa stoje nasuprot jedan drugome i samo jedan ostaje ziv
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : moras prepisat rudarilice na mene :>
<DomaMuffin> e'o ti figa :) Prepisem ti sutra racun za struju :D
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: je je libijcima je bilo bolje ali u kurcu 
<CTCP2> sta je bilo u kurcu? to kaj nisi mogo srat po gadafiju? da, to je fakat velka stavr
<CTCP2> radje biram takav sistem nego sistem di mozes jebat mater kom god oces a da kopas po kontejnerima
<SilverSpace> gadafi je diktator ko i hitler 
<ivoks> kak bi bilo fora da ameri jedan dan kazu
<CTCP2> pa nisam ni reko da nije bio diktator
<ivoks> 'znate kaj, dosta nam je, boli nas kurac, ajde da vidimo sto ce biti ako se mi povucemo na tjedan dana'
<CTCP2> al je drzava bolje funkcionirala
<ivoks> samo na tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> i kak ti je onda bilo bolje 
<CTCP2> ivoks : da to naprave, SAD bi propo u roku par dana a ne tjedan
<ivoks> brijem da bi se prvo indija i pakistan pobili
<ivoks> a onda bi i nafta stala
<DomaMuffin> ivoks:ajde, pa na njima bi se prvim slomilo, ne prave oni tamo reda radi mene
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: oni imaju svoju naftu
<ivoks> ti nemas
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : ti govoris o nekakvim politickim slobodama (i sl. debilanama koje su bitne 0,5% nacionalista u drzavi), ja govorim o financijskoj sigurnosti i ekonomskoj blagodati
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: znam, ali bi se i to zdoslo, a i .. kaj bi bez ostatka svijeta ? 
<Stephens> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1502480_623291477719734_697636743_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: tko je to imao sigurnost u libiji 
<SilverSpace> samo odabrani 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : ekonomsku prakticki svi (osim ovih bijesnih plemena)
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: ja s nacelno slazem s tvojim stavom vise nego CTCP2ovim :(
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : prouci malo ekonomski sistem prije gadafija i sad poslije njega
<SilverSpace> aha gadafijevo manjinsko pleme 
<CTCP2> nije manjinsko vec vecina drzave
<CTCP2> velim ti, prouci kak je bilo prije
<SilverSpace> koje je gospodarilo zemljom 
<CTCP2> neka je, al je svako dobro zivio
<CTCP2> a sad im uvaljuju kredite da mogu prezivit
<CTCP2> to je drzava koja je imala 0 (NULA) duga
<CTCP2> cik pogodi kolko ce imat za 10 godina
<CTCP2> reko bi cca 100 milijardi eura
<CTCP2> mi nismo ni imali pojma kak se zivi u libiji
<ivoks> tko je imao 0 duga?
<CTCP2> libija
<SilverSpace> nema tu spasa diktator mora pasti 
<ivoks> cuo sam da se to pricalo i za jugoslaviju :)
<DomaMuffin> treba im sad odma' autsorsat nasudrzavnu upravu, cijelu ! Tamo mogu metastazirati jedno vrijeme . vca je zemlja
<CTCP2> ivoks : pa obzirom na kolko je taj dug bio tada i kolko je sad, prakticki i je prije bilo 0
<ivoks> :))))
<CTCP2> kolko sad cijela exyu ima duga? cca 100-200 milijardi eura? xD
<ivoks> juga je u 6 godina izgubila 1/4 bdpa
<DomaMuffin> Posto bi im mogli iznajmljivati ministra obrazovanja i sporta, s tajnicom ? :D
<ivoks> od 79 do 85
<ivoks> 1/4!
<ivoks> 25%!
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: gluposti talambas o libiji 
<ivoks> 25% pad bdpa
<ivoks> halo!
<CTCP2> da,i? pricamo o vanjskom dugu koji je bio sitnis
<ivoks> a znas sto
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : kakve gluposti
<ivoks> malo tko zna
<ivoks> ali...
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : besplatne skole
<CTCP2> zdravstvo
<CTCP2> gorivo bagatela
<CTCP2> rezije su bile neka mizerija
<ivoks> jugoslavija je iz inozemstva primala 6,2 milijarde dolara
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: tok im damo badava ministra samo da ga se rijeimo 
<CTCP2> dobivao si stan od drzave
<ivoks> to je 20% doznaka iz inozemstva
<ivoks> iz.cijelog.fakin.svijeta!
<CTCP2> svaki punoljetni libijac je dobivao placu za rad ZA NISTA
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: eto vidis da nemas pojima 
<ivoks> nitko toliko nije ovisio o devizama kao juga
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: onog izmisljenog ministra uprave, kak se god zval, njega poklanjam prvog :) 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : nisam to ja izmislio neg je pun kurac ljudi potvrdilo
<CTCP2> hrpa nasih ljudi koji su radili po libiji
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: potvrdila ti je revolucija 
<SilverSpace> kak im je bilo dobro 
<CTCP2> oces rec americka invazija
<CTCP2> kakva jebena revolucija
<ivoks> jel shvacas ti sto sam ja sad rekao
<CTCP2> vecinu libijaca je bolio racku i za rat i za politicki sistem
<SilverSpace> pojedinac u libiji je vladao 
<CTCP2> frku su kurila ta islamska plemena 
<ivoks> kina i amerika zajedno nisu uvozili toliko deviza koliko je juga uvozila
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : pa kaj onda ak je pojedinac vladao kad je svima bio bolji zivot?
<ivoks> 'industrija'
<ivoks> jebena industrija koja nije mogla prezivjeti bez doznaka iz zapadnog svijeta
<CTCP2> ivoks : dobro, pustimo sad jugoslaviju, govorimo o libiji, siriji i iranu
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: joj kome je bilo bolje 
<ivoks> sve je to isto
<CTCP2> koje ameri jebu radi nafte
<ivoks> sve je to bilo uredjeno na isti nacin
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : ok, s kolko libijaca si pricao? i skolko nasih ljudi koji su radili u libiji?
<ivoks> ako si vani dobro zaradjivao, politika te nije dirala
<ivoks> ali morao si kupovati zivot
<CTCP2> SVI DO JEDNOG su mi govorili kak je u libiji bilo med i mlijeko
<DomaMuffin> u jugi je bilo super dok se imalo kaj graditi u domacoj infrastrukturi ( zeljeznice, energenti) pa je "proizvodna" zaposlenost bila visoka i slepala ostatak sustava, pomognuta lovom izvana.
<ivoks> nasima je teklo med i mlijeko, to da :) u libijji
<CTCP2> naravno, ak nisi politicki radio sranja protiv rezima
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: to sto su ti pricali ti kaj su radili u libiji njima je i juga bila dobra 
<CTCP2> ivoks : nasima, tocno, ali i lokalnima
<CTCP2> ivoks : vecina libijaca nije htjela nis radit jer je dobivala mjesecnu "placu" od drzave za nis
<CTCP2> + ottalno free zdravstvo, obrazovanje itd
<CTCP2> stan kad se ozenis
<CTCP2> rezije prakticki za neku mizeriju (ko sto je kod nas recimo 10-20 kn)
<CTCP2> slalo se klince van da studiraju uz jebene stipendije
<CTCP2> sudosi bi dobivali po tisucu-dve eura "dzeparca"
<SilverSpace> gluposti propaganda i zato su imali najvece zatvore koji su se otkrili nakon revolucije 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : nije nikakva propaganda vec to su mi govorili obicni ljudi
<SilverSpace> pogledaj si ima na internetu dokumentarac 
<CTCP2> libijci i nasi ljudi koji su sljakali po libiji i vidjeli svojim ocima
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : ja o jednom, ti opet o desetom
<SilverSpace> koliko ih je gadafi pobio 
<Mmike> i sad
<CTCP2> nisam nikad reko da je politicki bilo bajno
<Mmike> kak da se covjek ne drogira
<Mmike> alkoholom
<CTCP2> vec pricam cijelo vrijeme o ekonomiji i o zivotu malog covjeka
<CTCP2> koji cine 90% drzave
<CTCP2> za nacionalisticke i policike spike me zivo zaboli
<CTCP2> daj mi najgoreg diktatora na svijetu koji postoji
<SilverSpace> jebes diktatore 
<CTCP2> protiv kojeg ne smijes pisnut jednu rijec
<ivoks> http://research.stlouisfed.org/fred2/series/DDOI11MKA156NWDB
<CTCP2> al ak ce i davat hrpu para
<CTCP2> i sve free
<CTCP2> I AM IN
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: http://research.stlouisfed.org/fred2/series/DDOI11MKA156NWDB
<CTCP2> zivo mi se jebe ko je na vlasti
<CTCP2> crni il crveni il plavi il mali zeleni
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> a to je za 90% ljudi najbitnije
<CTCP2> kak zive
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: niti jedna proizvodnja u jugi nije bila unosna kao udbasenje po njemackoj kako bi se lova slala u jugu
<ivoks> ovo je samo makedonija
<ivoks> mos mislit koliko je to bilo za hrvatsku ili srbiju
<ivoks> u jugi se nis nije radilo, osim smeca
<ivoks> a sve se gradilo novcem koji je dolazio izvana
<ivoks> 'industrija'
<CTCP2> ivoks : al su ljudi zivjeli bolje
<CTCP2> a to je najbitnia poanta
<ivoks> ma joj, jesi zivio ti u jugi?
<ivoks> kurac su zivjeli bolje
<ivoks> nemoj me jebat
<ivoks> zivio sam u 80ima, nisam zivio bolje
<CTCP2> fala bogu da jesam, mogu usporedit sad ovo sranje
<ivoks> nisam imao nis
<CTCP2> nisi imo nis kad si bio klinac :)
<ivoks> sad mogu imati sto god zelim
<ivoks> radis i napravis si
<ivoks> onda si radio i nista
<CTCP2> ti si cca 80. godiste tak da je logicno da nisi imo nis jer do 90. nisi bio ni punoljetan :))
<ivoks> ali znam sto sam imao, a sto imaju djeca sad
<ivoks> ne sva, naravno
<CTCP2> ok, aj navedi sta to nisi imo?
<CTCP2> i tocno znam sta ces rec
<ivoks> nisam imao dva para hlaca
<CTCP2> pa cu ti ja odgovorit nes drugo
<ivoks> nisam imao voce
<ivoks> nisam imao kruh svaki dan
<CTCP2> pa dobro, jesu ti starci radili?
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> i to na istim mjestima gdje rade i sada
<CTCP2> moji su bili najobicniji sljakeri u nekim sugavim tvornicima i zivjeli su super
<SilverSpace> badava kaj su radili kad nisi ima nista 
<CTCP2> stara mi je radila u tvornici posudja, ona Velika Gorica, onaj slonic, kak vec
<CTCP2> placa joj je bila suga teska
<CTCP2> a stari je radio u Sljemenu :)
<ivoks> opet on o sljemenu
<CTCP2> fala kurcu da o Sljemenu :)
<ivoks> tata napunio glavu kako je to bila najbolja farma na svijetu
<ivoks> :)
<CTCP2> pogledaj danasnje "ekomomske vijesti" i "biznise"
<CTCP2> pa halo
<SilverSpace> lol 
<CTCP2> upali malo dnevnik pa pogledaj
<CTCP2> danas je nas najveci domet
<CTCP2> jebene plasticne ogrlice i narukvice
<SilverSpace> ovi jugonostalgicari 
<CTCP2> sta zenskice sklapaju i prodaju prek njuskala
<ivoks> tako mislis zato sto i gledas dnevnik
<CTCP2> i to se predtavlja na nacionalnoj televijiz
<CTCP2> kao "veliki ekonomski poduhvati u rvata"
<ivoks> ne znas
<CTCP2> pa kad to vidim i kad se sjetim
<ivoks> ako ne znas, onda nemoj ni pricati
<CTCP2> kak je prije iz tvornica izlatilo 5-10.000 radnika
<CTCP2> zbljuje mi se
<ivoks> ako gledas dnevnik, onda gledaj dnevnik
<ivoks> i nemoj misliti kako nesto znas
<ivoks> jer dnevnik ima svoju misiju
<CTCP2> da, ima misiju pranja ozga
<ivoks> a to je da razmisljas tako kako ti sad razmisljas
<CTCP2> kak je sve divno i bajno u nasoj drzavi
<CTCP2> jer eto svako moze bit mali poduzenitk i zaradjivat
<ivoks> upravo suprotno
<CTCP2> ogrlicama i narukvicama :)))))))))))
<CTCP2> "samo ako hoce"
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> evo, navest cu ti samo jednu hrvatsku firmu
<CTCP2> jer ko nece, sam si je kriv st nema posla :)
<ivoks> za koju nisi ni cuo
<ivoks> jer gledas dnevnik
<ivoks> http://infobip.com/
<CTCP2> tu i tamo, nastojim sto manje :)
<ivoks> da ne spominjem druge, za koje si vjerojatno cuo
<ivoks> al evo, za ovu sigurno nisi
<CTCP2> dobro, i kaj sa njima?
<ivoks> unesu u godini danas u hrvatsku vize novaca nego sljeme u 10 godina
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> unesu u godini dana u hrvatsku vise novaca nego sljeme u 10 godina
<ivoks> i to sljeme, koje je imalo garantirano (milicijom i zakonima) trziste
<CTCP2> ok, a kolko zapsljavaju hrvata? :)
<ivoks> 600
<CTCP2> dobro, i kolko je takvih firmi kod nas?
<CTCP2> + i dalje ne shvacam kakve veze to ima s tim da je industrija u kurcu
<ivoks> vise nego mislis
<ivoks> pa jebala te industrija
<ivoks> sva industrija je preselila u kinu
<ivoks> gotovo, proslo svrseno vrijeme
<CTCP2> ok, a ti mislis da cijela drzava moze raditi od trgovine, bankarstva, usluznih djelatnosti i sl. sranja?
<CTCP2> drzava bez industrije = propala drzava
<CTCP2> ak ne zbog ekonomskih interesa
<CTCP2> onda zbog vlastite opstojnosti
<Mmike> CTCP2, kaj, brijes da svicarci na coksi zive? :)
<SilverSpace> a ne kaze vrdoljak da na metalna industrija spasava ekonomiju 
<ivoks> :))
<CTCP2> Mmike : joj, da, zaboravio sam da cemo i mi bit Svicarska :))))))))))))
<CTCP2> te bajke o "novoj svicarskoj" se ne puse vec 15 godina
<CTCP2> svicarska je slucaj za sebe
<CTCP2> druga politika, druge vodje, i drugi NAROD
<CTCP2> i naravno jedinstvena pozicija u svijetu
<ivoks> u ovakvim situacijama, jos od 2. razreda srednje
<ivoks> volim sugovornika pitati
<ivoks> 'sto imas u frizideru?'
<ivoks> tada su imali rame i ostale ne-hrvatske proizvode
<ivoks> a u isto vrijeme se kunu u industriju
<ivoks> a kada ih suocis s time da su preskupi jer kinezi naprave vise za manje novca
<ivoks> i da bi nas proizvod morali platiti 4-5x vise
<ivoks> uvijek odaberu kineski
<CTCP2> slika je daleko sira od one "kolko lipa je nesto jeftinije"
<ivoks> nece tako biti zauvijek
<ivoks> ali sada je tako
<CTCP2> to ti je put u proaspt
<CTCP2> propast*
<ivoks> CTCP2: nisi me shatio
<CTCP2> to je put koji smo "pametno" odabrali prije 20 godina
<CTCP2> i zato smo danas tu gdje jesmo
<CTCP2> - u kurcu
<ivoks> CTCP2: ja *tvrdim* da ti u friziseru imas 'ramu'
<hbogner> upravo pokrenuo "du -sh" na direktoriju koji ima oko 4898601 zauzetih inodova, to ce potrajati :D
<hbogner> mozda do jutra zavrsi
<ivoks> ako se sjecas sto je rama
<CTCP2> ivoks : pa vidis, malo bi se zajebo
<CTCP2> kupujem isklljucivo rvacke firme
<CTCP2> i to gledam da ne pise samo "rvacka firma"
<CTCP2> vec da pise i da je prizvedeno kod nas
<ivoks> jel? onda imas kecap od zvijezde?
<CTCP2> naravno, ne 100%, al sta god mogu
<ivoks> ili podravke
<ivoks> masline isto od zvijezde?
<CTCP2> makar mi se recimo rvacki tajkuni GADE
<ivoks> sir od dukata
<CTCP2> ivoks : ne brini, znam da se kecap radi vani makar pise nasa marka :D
<ivoks> ?
<CTCP2> i bojkortiram ga
<ivoks> pa vecina se radi vani
<CTCP2> pa znam, i bojkotiram ih :D
<CTCP2> mogu mi se napusit
<ivoks> evo, gavrilovic isto radi u bih sad
<CTCP2> a u zadnje vrijeme sve vise tog uzgajam sam
<ivoks> kupujes strano
<ivoks> jer je preskupo kod nas proizvoditi
<ivoks> a ljudi i dalje sanjaju o proizvodnji
<CTCP2> super, radi par posto nize cijene razjebes cijelu ekonomiju
<ivoks> umjesto da se kao drzava preorijentiramo
<CTCP2> to nije pametno razmisljanje
<ivoks> CTCP2: ali ljudi tako razmisljaju
<ivoks> i sta ces sad?
<ivoks> mozes jugin nacin
<CTCP2> gle, u ovoj usranoj drzavi nije samo to problem
<CTCP2> problem je u malo siroj slici
<ivoks> uvesti miliciju i zakone i ubijati one koji kupe ramu :)
<tonil> daj bogati sporije pricajte nemogu povata sve
<ivoks> CTCP2: drzava nije usrana
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPYuhqIzc9k
<datase`> hbogner: Title: Hladno pivo: Politika, Views: 255659, Rating: 98.386554%
<CTCP2> drzava = oni koji je vode
<CTCP2> to mislim pod drzava
<CTCP2> a bome nisu ni nasi ljudi puno bolji :))))
<ivoks> pa promijeni ih
<hbogner> lol, sad vidio da je uploadao rakar :F
<CTCP2> ivoks : nakon kaj sam vidio kakva sve govna obitavaju u ovoj drzavi i kolko ima debila medju populacijom, cist sumnjam da ima ikakve nade
<CTCP2> to je sizifov posao
<CTCP2> inace, jedno vrijeme sam se nes malo poceo "politicki" ukljucivat
<CTCP2> s ovim "alternativnim" strankicama
<CTCP2> i nakon par mjeseci lupao sam glavom o zid
<CTCP2> ne zelim rec nit mislim za sebe da sam neki "mastermind" :))))
<tonil> CTCP2, laburisti?
<tonil> meni su oni ok
<CTCP2> al sve ovi nasi politicari i "vodje", ubi boze
<CTCP2> tonil : s laburistima se nisam previse petljo, al oni su promasen slucaj
<SilverSpace> ne mozes nis u malim strankama napravit 
<ivoks> laburisti :)
<ivoks> trebaju se preimenovat u 'populisti'
<SilverSpace> mali jesu mali ce i ostati 
<CTCP2> ma nije bitno jesu populisti
<CTCP2> jesu mali
<CTCP2> itd
<CTCP2> vec mentalitet, razmisljanje
<CTCP2> sposobnost
<CTCP2> politicka mudrost
<CTCP2> sve ovo navedeno im je cista nula
<ivoks> CTCP2: to ce se promijeniti s godinama
<CTCP2> tu i tamo ima par pojedinaca medju njima
<ivoks> ne moze doci preko noci
<CTCP2> al oni cine jedva 1%
<ivoks> mi nemamo dugu tradiciju demokracije
<CTCP2> ivoks : godinama = to ti znaci desetak-dvadesetak godina
<ivoks> mi ne znamo sami vladati sobom, jer smo to do sad outsourcali drugima
<ivoks> CTCP2: i vise
<CTCP2> ivoks : nismo niti sposobni
<ivoks> biti cemo, malo po malo
<ivoks> ucimo
<ivoks> nisi ni bicikl provozao kad si prvi put sjeo na njega
<CTCP2> ivoks : sorry, al narod ne zivi vjecno :DDDDDDDDD
<CTCP2> nema vremena cekat 50 godina da se sistem sredi xD
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> prezivio je i gore
<ivoks> ti nemas, ali ti nisi narod
<ivoks> ti si pojedinac
<ivoks> zivot nije poceo s tobom, niti ce zavrsiti s tobom
<CTCP2> gle, nema niko vremenqa cekat 50 godina da se drzava sredi, ebote
<ivoks> a nigdar ni bilo da nekak ni bilo i nikdar ne bu da nekak ne bu
<CTCP2> svako ko je bio imalo pametan, zbriso je iz ove smradare
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> *ti* nisi narod
<ivoks> za tebe nece biti bolje
<CTCP2> ne, vec TI nisi narod :D
<ivoks> ali za narod hoce, s vremenom
<CTCP2> ti i poneki pojedinci koji recimo zivre dobro od IT sektora ste iznimke
<CTCP2> ja ti govorim o VECINI ostalih
<CTCP2> koji zive od danas do sutra
<ivoks> ja ne zivim od it sektora
<ivoks> ja zivim od svojeg rada
<CTCP2> neg od ceg zivis
<CTCP2> ok, cim se bavis
<ivoks> dapace, ako sve bude ok, it sektor cu napustiti kroz 5-10 godina :)
<ivoks> CTCP2: zivim od i ulazem u ono sto vidim da ima neku buducnost
<ivoks> npr., da sam seljak u slavoniji...
<CTCP2> kad govorim kak se zivi lose, pod tim ne mislim na sebe vec na vecinu obicnih ljudi
<ivoks> ...sigurno ne bi uzgajao jebenu psenicu
<CTCP2> sto se mene konkretno tice, ja imam X nacina za mlatit lovu
<tonil> meni odgovara naftni sektor svi mi u obitelji rade tu
<ivoks> tonil je sigurno iz rijeke
<ivoks> naftni sektor, jugonostalgija
<CTCP2> ono kaj ti ocu rec je da ogromna vecina NEMRE ko ja (il ti i jos neki pojedinci)
<ivoks> moze biti samo rijeka :D
<CTCP2> vecina drzava ovisi o ukupnom stanju u drzavi
<CTCP2> a stanje je usrano i bit ce usranije
<CTCP2> jer se provodi ekomska politika ka smo mi "nova svicarska"
<CTCP2> i kak svi mogu zivjet od trgovinice, uslugica, preprodaje i sl.
<ivoks> tonil: jesam pogodio? :)
<CTCP2> i slaganja plasticnih ogrlica :)))))))))))
<CTCP2> "samo ko oce"
<tonil> ivoks, nope
<CTCP2> "jer ko nema posla, taj ni nece radit"
<ivoks> tonil: al negdje blizu?
<CTCP2> to ti je skegrina politika i skola
<tonil> ivoks, specificno oil platforms,jackup rigs i drillships,juznije sam
<hbogner> ivoks, jel hardy jos na serveru? http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe
<hbogner> ah, vidim, nije vise
<ivoks> hbogner: old.archive.ubuntu.com
<hbogner> ok, thx
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-izmislili-smo-novi--jeftiniji-i-bolji-nacin-transporta-nafte-/1156679/
<ivoks> odlicno :)
<hbogner> laku noc
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> jucer kupio nesto u UK
<ivoks> sutra je vec u zagrebu
<ivoks> a preksutra do podneva u urede
<ivoks> uredu
<ivoks> s/jucer/danas
<SilverSpace> iz uk dode brzo 
<ivoks> idem spavat
<ivoks> sutra mi je vazan dan
<ivoks> poz
<Mmike> When in Colorado...
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/prijetnja-napretku-civilizacije-85-najbogatijih-ljudi-posjeduje-koliko-i-35-milijarde-najsiromasnijih/722727.aspx
<Mmike> ivoks, ^^
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je tu cudno? revolucija ce izbiti kad tad i biti cemo jos siromasniji
<Mmike> nije cudno, strasno je
<SilverSpace> to i mislim :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/evo-kako-ce-izgledati-obnovljeni-nou-camp-u-koji-barcelona-ulaze-600-milijuna-eura/722830.aspx
<SilverSpace> sad ce i bandic dati pare za beton
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/donosimo-odgovore-na-13-najbitnijih-pitanja-u-aferi-pomocnik-/722767.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/intel-linux-graphics-installer-103.html
<SilverSpace> sanader je lopina ali je mala beba prema ovima 
<Mmike> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/prime-indicator-lets-you-quickly-switch.html
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi ici spat a ne spava mi se 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-21
<Hrki> SilverSpace: mislis da ovi vise kradu?
<SilverSpace> ne samo da kradu nek ni neznaju 
<SilverSpace> uvije ima netko tko ve visi brzi itd pa tak i lopova
<Hrki> pa taj linic je znan lopov u svom kraju, nikakva tajna
<Hrki> procitao sam da je bio jedan od direktora u ini 81' kad je ovaj djurekovic "mazno" naftu kojeg su ubili kasnije
<Hrki> taj je valjda krao i u komunizmu, zesci lopov
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nije durekovic maznuo nikakvu naftu 
<SilverSpace> jer to nije mogao 
<SilverSpace> i ne bi ga ubili radi kaj je ukrao naftu 
<Hrki> mislis da je bilo radi nacionalizma?
<Hrki> znam da nije maznuo, to sam napisao pod navodnike, covjek je vidio i pisao sto se dogadja u jugi, kako se raspada i da je u krizi, to je jos bio jedan razlog, osim sto je jos i znao tko je krao, sin mocnika u partiji
<Hrki> po meni je sve to prenapuhano, neznam kako su se ostale zemlje bavile sa svojim spijunima i agenta bivseg rezima, ali to je bilo drugo doba
<Hrki> treba sudit naruciteljima, ovi ostali su samo "vojnici"
<Mmike> Mongodb
<ivoks> pf, paket je vec u sloveniji
<ivoks> vec je napustio sloveniju :)
<ivoks> sad slijece u zagreb
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> Last Location:
<ivoks> Departed - Brnik, Slovenia, Tuesday, 21/01/2014
<ivoks> a narucio jucer u 15:30
<SilverSpace> avio paket?
<ravilov> narucio odakle?
<ravilov> i sta?
<SilverSpace> unity zakon
<ivoks> iz londona
<SilverSpace> tko drugacije kaze laze
<ravilov> unity sucks
 * ravilov ne laze
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> meni je unity najkeyboard friendly sucelje koje sam koristio
<drj_cro> ivoks: +1
<ivoks> mis jos koristim samo za browser
<drj_cro> moram priznat da mi se i win8 pocinje svidjat :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: onda nemas pojma :)
<ravilov> istina, nisam probao unity u zadnje vrijeme, a po onom sto sam vidio prije par godina nije mi se svidio
<Mmike> mah
<ravilov> ne sumnjam uopce da se razvio u medjuvremenu
<Mmike> brijem da je to samo stvar navike
<Mmike> da radi  :)
<Mmike> bed je kaj ne radi :)
<ravilov> ali meni se jos uvijek svidja klasicna tradicionalna paradigma desktopa
<Mmike> osim ivoksu i SilverSpaceu :)
<ravilov> vise svidja*
<jelly-home> razvio?  Ja bi radije da nije kronicno bagav
<ravilov> Mmike: i drj_cro-u apparently
<ravilov> suspicious
<jelly-home> to bi me mozda nagovorilo da ga probam opet
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> meni je potrgan
<Mmike> i ne radi dobro na hardveru koji imam
<Mmike> gtx260, i stvar zapinje
<jelly-home>  ^^
<Mmike> mislm, wtf
<ravilov> sta nema onaj neki unity-2d?
<Mmike> ne vise, koliko znam
<ravilov> istina, na tom hardveru ne bi smio zapinjat kak god da okrenes...
<Mmike> imam overbloated KDE koji radi cisto fajn
<Mmike> sad kad sam presao na gtx580 nisam probavao unity
<Mmike> brijem si cak mate staviti tu
<ravilov> xfce ftw
<Mmike> al' cu cekati 14.04, mate ce doc s time
<Mmike> xfce istro ima par iritantnih bugova
<Mmike> recimo, f10 u terminalu njegovom nemogu iskljuciti
<Mmike> uvijek mi upali context meni
<ravilov> hmm
 * ravilov koristi xterm :)
<Mmike> eh
<vileni> Mmike: gtx580? :)
<ravilov> meni u svim tim "novim" terminalima zivcira sto *moraju* imat smooth truetype font
<Mmike> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] (rev a1)
<Mmike> vileni, ^^
<ravilov> hocu svoj razor-sharp bitmap font!
<Mmike> ravilov, to se zove antialiasing :)
<Mmike> i pre super je :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: 99% sam siguran da ti ju je kre prodao :)
 * Mmike koristi xterm samo kad treba brzi  refresh
<ravilov> Mmike: u wordu i excelu da, u terminalu ni pod razno
<Mmike> vileni, :) indeed :)
<Mmike> ravilov, ukusi :)
<Mmike> xterm je jedino munjevit
<Mmike> u odnosu na konsole/gnome-terminal
<ravilov> yep, i to
<Mmike> al' tu sve prestaje :)
<vileni> Mmike: pitah te za onu 9600gt, koja je tocno?
<Mmike> vileni, kak to mislis? Gigabyteova?
<SilverSpace> kaj to znaci munjevit?
<Mmike> vileni, btw, dao mi kre i steelesomething tastaturu
<SilverSpace> koliko je to brze
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad cu ti pokazat, sam sec
<Mmike> onak, 10 puta brze
<Mmike> sam malo
<vileni> Mmike: vidjeh to, pa sam zakljucio i za gpu jer se sjecam da je imao tu :)
<vileni> kakva je tipkovnica
<jelly-home> ravilov: ne moraju imati smooth font, ali koriste freetype.  U njegovim postavkama se moze ukljuciti podrska za X11 bitmap fontove
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> nisam to nigdje nasao svojevremeno
<SilverSpace> kaj ja znam ja nikad nisam bolovao od te brzine zato valjda kaj oduvek radim na sporim masinama
<ravilov> pa sam odustao :)
<ravilov> ionako ti novi termovi nemaju nijednu prednost koja meni treba u odnosu na xterm
<ravilov> osim eventualno negenericke ikonice u taskbaru
<Mmike> vileni, jako dobra. glasna. backslash na krivom mjestu. bole ruke od tipkanja. al' sad kad sam doma dosao na logitech vidim koliko je ona bolja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, /usr/bin/time python -c 'for i in xrange(1,10000000): print i,'
<ravilov> Mmike: jel "americki" backslash/enter?
<Mmike> pokreni to u xtermu i u gnome-terminalu
<Mmike> fullscreenatom
<Mmike> izmjeri razliku
<Mmike> iako, sad, jebem ti sve, konsole i xterm mi jednako brzo rade :)
<jelly-home> ravilov: ls -la /etc/fonts/conf.d/*-bitmaps.conf
<Mmike> ravilov, koji je americki>
 * ravilov nazalost trenutno nije na linuxu :(
<Mmike> ravilov, shift desni je manji, a enter veci, i backslash je u istom redu k'o i shift
<ravilov> Mmike: ono gdje je enter iste visine ko i ostale tipke, a backslash produzen
<Mmike> pored slasha
<ravilov> aha
<Mmike> neznam, ovu konfiguraciju nisam jos nikad do sad vidio
<jelly-home> Mmike: pix 
<ravilov> generalno americki layout: http://www.foreignlanguagekeyboard.com/images/white%20on%20black.jpg
<ravilov> generalno europski layout: http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00EeqThZjdnBzg/Slim-Multimedia-Keyboard.jpg
<vileni> https://d1l1lhp8ii5d42.cloudfront.net/media/catalog/product/cache/3/small_image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/64255/64255_front_image.png
<vileni> to je ogroman enter :)
<ravilov> ma poanta je da je double height
<ravilov> moze bit i uzi :)
<Mmike> ravilov, nit jedan od tih  :)
<Mmike> ravilov, stovise, tastatura koju imam doma nema nit jedan od tih :)
<Mmike> di si te naso? :)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> pa to bi trebalo bit onak, standardno?
<ravilov> weird
<Mmike> ravilov, cek da nadjem
<Mmike> vileni, e, to
<Mmike> vileni, manje vise za enter, vidi di je beksles
<ravilov> whoa
<Mmike> tolko puta se sjebem pa lupim enter kad hocu \ lupit :)
<ravilov> gdje je to backslash?!
<vileni> ovaj sa malim backspace, te najvise mrzim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha kuzim samo ne kuzim zasto bi to u jednom bilo brze a u drugom sporije
 * ravilov opet *ovakav* layout nikad prije nije vidio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gnometerm/konsole koriste gtk/qt, za renderiranje fontova i inih bakraca
<ravilov> SilverSpace: jer su "moderni" termovi graficki puno intenzivniji
<Mmike> xterm je plain xlib drekec
<ravilov> what Mmike said
<ravilov> Mmike: athena ;)
<ivoks> jer GPU je slabiji od CPU
<ivoks> zato :)
<vileni> vise ne zelim tipkovnice koje nemaju standardni raspored
<ravilov> ivoks: not always :p
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha ima smisla 
 * ravilov baca pogled na raznorazne lokalne mintalice
<Mmike> http://www.yuvayana.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/keyboard-.jpg
<SilverSpace> vis nikad nism na to gledao tako 
<Mmike> ravilov, ^^
<Mmike> ravilov, to je raspored koji imam doma, i koji nalazim na 95% tastatura za koje sjednem
<vileni> Mmike: pa i ta je grozna
<Mmike> vileni,mali enter?
<vileni> home i ostatak su krivo poredani
<Mmike> eh
<vileni> i ctrl desni je previse lijevo
<Mmike> da, ne, ignore taj dio :)
<Mmike> cek, krivu sam stavio  :)
<ivoks> a koji je ovo raspored
<ivoks> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviewimages/razer-blackwidow-ultimate/razer-blackwidow-ultimate_board.jpg
<ivoks> da vas cujem :)
<vileni> ja sad ovu koristim http://www.pacificgeek.com/productimages/xl/W7646.JPG i ok je
<Mmike> http://amigakit.leamancomputing.com/catalog/images/amigaone-keyboard-kx1000-1.jpg
<vileni> blackwidow, jedino visak tipki lijevo :)
<vileni> ostalo je ok
<Mmike> vileni, da, to je to, 95% tastatura tak izgleda
<ivoks> a ovaj
<ivoks> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hBYzidbggRw/TvpN3gaD6qI/AAAAAAAACGE/jzSQSAl538Y/s1600/DSCN0981.JPG
<vileni> doduse, F tipke su malo pomaknute
<vileni> e, imam neku dell stariju tipkovnicu u sistemskoj
<vileni> sa arapskim slovima
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo prvo ima sjebate F tipke :)
<vileni> nitko nezna otkud je
<vileni> :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ma nije strasno...
<ivoks> ni ne koristim f tipke previse
<vileni> ivoks: blackwidow je mehanicka isto?
<ivoks> vileni: da
<ivoks> blue keys
<ivoks> uzivam
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> da, ovaj steeledrek je fakat ok
<ivoks> ali bi mogao iscupati ove M tipke sa strane
<vileni> to je ok, ja neznam koje bih uzeo izmedju red, brown i blue
<vileni> vjerojatno tim redoslijedom
<Mmike> jedino, velim, nisam navikao na to da treba jace sstisnit pa me bole ruke :)
<Mmike> doma imam K120 - to je ocaj, u biti, sad tek vidim :)
<Mmike> K220 je pun kufer bolja
<ivoks> ja sam poludio sa steelseries
<ivoks> s gustom sam ju zafitiljio u smece
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv7BRXvZJbI
<datase`> tonil: Title: Begini & Ivan Zak - Obriši suze (Official Video), Views: 2913514, Rating: 96.921216%
<vileni> ako je neka jeftinija, razumijem, steelseries je zapravo prilicno los proizvodjac jos uvijek
<ivoks> nije bila jeftina
<SilverSpace> https://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2004/10/019-hardware/cymomalinux.png
<Mmike> http://ulva.com/images/maltron-right-hand785x581.jpg
<ivoks> tipke su mi zapinjale dok sam tipkao
<SilverSpace> vec me godinama sluzi 
<ivoks> sad cu potraziti koja je fila
<ivoks> bila
<vileni> ali od svega sto koristim
<ivoks> e, shift!
<ivoks> steelseries shift
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwWT43Eb3IM
<datase`> Mmike: Title: Swing and Electro Swing Collection, Views: 78280, Rating: 99.388848%
<ivoks> tak sam ju u smece bacio... tulum napravio
<ivoks> http://steelseries.com/products/keyboards/steelseries-shift
<ivoks> nije mehanicka
<ivoks> bacanje novaca
<vileni> na svu srecu, ne kupujem bas vise tipkovnice jer se uvijek nadje neka visak
<vileni> recimo ove sto dodju uz hp kante, te su pristojne
<vileni> a ljudi se naviknu na stare tipkovnice pa ih ostane
<ivoks> meni su hp lose
<ivoks> i lenovo, ove koje dodju uz kante, kostaju 80kn
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> bole me ruke nakon dvije minute na njima
<vileni> meni je bila ok jedna lenovo, dok ju nisam zalio kavom :)
<Mmike> ivoks, http://i.imgur.com/3Ov5U.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, to sam dobio od krea, i fakat je ok
<ivoks> to je mehanicka? red tipke?
<Mmike> mehanicka
<Mmike> neznam sto su 'red tipke'
<ivoks> http://www.keyboardco.com/blog/index.php/2012/12/an-introduction-to-cherry-mx-mechanical-switches/
<obruT> Nun gives birth to baby boy in Italy: 'I had no idea I was pregnant'
 * SilverSpace si je slozio da mu racunalo posalje mail kad ga netko upali i sad si to ne za zgasiti 
<obruT> ah ta bezgrijesna zaceca...
<Mmike> ivoks, eh, kak to znam?
<SilverSpace> obruT: joj kaj su sad t5o napuhali 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, just revert what you did :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to ja kazem novim sistemcima kad useru  :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<ivoks> Mmike: tako da dignes tipku
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ces vidjeti koje je boje
<ivoks> iscupas, jel
<ivoks> mehanicka je, bez straha
<ivoks> trebala bi izdrzati 50 milijona udaraca :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad bi ja znao kaj sam radio hebemu 
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zaplijenjeni-bitcoini-silk-roada-drzavnom-pro/129830.aspx
<ivoks> za razliku od ovih membranskih, koje se raspadnu nakon par milijona
<SilverSpace> pojima nemam 
<Mmike> ivoks, moram za to rastavit tastaturu?
<Mmike> mislim, nisam na poslu sad
<Mmike> moram na servis
<Mmike> uspio sam ne-zatvorit ulje-doljevator
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ako ne znas koja je tipkovnica... :)
<Mmike> pa mi je motor malo, well, zasprican :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa znam, pesto sam ti gore :)
<ivoks> to je slika
<ivoks> a ime
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> <- konj
<vileni> Mmike: trosi ulje ili? :)
<Mmike> sam malo :0
<Mmike> vileni, trosi ulje kad ne zatvoris spremnik :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa zasto je bio otvoren ako ne trosi? :)
<Mmike> a iso sam nadolit jer sam brijao da nema
<Mmike> mislim da trosi litru na 10k 
<ivoks> ovo je moja
<ivoks> http://dri2.img.digitalrivercontent.net/Storefront/Company/msintl/images/English/en-INTL_Razer_Blackwidow_Expert_Gaming_Keyboard_DHF-00732/en-INTL_L_Razer_Blackwidow_Expert_Gaming_Keyboard_DHF-00732_mnco.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, stsilseries  6Gv2
<ivoks> bez lampica
<Mmike> isto backslash na krivom mjestu
<ivoks> crne tipke?
<ivoks> fuj :)
<Mmike> kad se naviknes na to, i odna dodjes na  'normalnu' tastaturu, pa kad pocnes lupat enter :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam znao da si TOLIKO metro :)
<Mmike> one sunove tastature
<Mmike> sto su ih imali graficki terminali na feru
<ivoks> metro?
<jelly-home> Mmike: type 5?
<Mmike> di je backspace bio u predzadnjem redu
<Mmike> jelly, nemam pojma kak su se zvale
<Mmike> izvrsne tastature
<jelly-home> Sun Type 5
<Mmike> jedino taj raspored tamo, jebemti :)
<ivoks> http://sunstuff.org/hardware/components/keyboards/sun.type5-keyboard.jpg
<jelly-home> jednu type 6 usb jos imam doma
<ivoks> Mmike: mali enter je normalna stvar za US raspored na tipkovnici
<ivoks> naviknes se
<jelly-home> ne hvala
<Mmike> ivoks, nije bed mali enter, bed je di je beksles
<Mmike> ili di je bekspejs
<Mmike> mislim, da, naviknes se
 * jelly-home mora kupiti jos koju slovensku thinkpad usb tipkovnicu prije nego nestanu s trzista
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> na poslu svakog tjeram da zakljucava laptop/terminal prije nego ode nekud
<Mmike> i onda sranja radim kad netko ostavi neotkljucano sve
<jelly-home> to je ok
<Mmike> i dodjem kolegi jednom, koji je isto ostavio to tak
<Mmike> i hocu napravit spacku
<Mmike> i skuzim da lik ima dvorak raspored!
<jelly-home> :-D
<Mmike> reko, DOBRA :)
<jelly-home> nauci di su "setxkbmap us" na dvoraku, za drugi put
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, to sam htio prvo :)
<Mmike> jer lik koristi neki minimal-vm :)
<Mmike> al' nema samsi :)
<Mmike> ugl, idem auto stavit prat
<Mmike> vidimo se lejtr
<SilverSpace> stvoren za dzep http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/310597/LG-priprema-monstruozno-dobar-LG-G3.html
<ravilov> SilverSpace: nije to nis... http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_mega_6_3_i9200-5398.php
<ravilov> vidio sam to uzivo... monstruozno, ne znam zasto bi to htio
<ravilov> dodje u poprilicnoj kutiji
<ravilov> i onda otvoris kutiju
<ravilov> i vidis da uopce nema paddinga
<ravilov> mobitel je velik taman ko kutija
<vileni> nije problem velicina koliko to da je los
<SilverSpace> cek gdje ovaj ima zakacenu kameru ?? http://is.gd/dY0op3
<ravilov> mozda na skijama :)
<ravilov> vileni: velicina je meni itekako problem, kad mi je moj 4" crko nabavio sam novi - takodjer 4" :)
<ivoks> na kacigi
<SilverSpace> ne saginje se kad iskljucuje
<ravilov> ivoks: a di je stanga koja drzi kameru?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne vidi se pri skoku 
<ivoks> to se zove video editing
<SilverSpace> mora da su obrisali 
<ravilov> pih
<ravilov> zbunjuju priprost narod
<ivoks> ili je mozda samo svijetlo plava
<ravilov> riiiight
<ivoks> go pro ima puno bolje snimke od ove
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne volim Samsung ne znam zasto :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sony ima bolju kameru od gopro 
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> i garmin ima nesto novo
<ravilov> SilverSpace: zena ga ima i svidja joj se, ja sam osobno indiferentan, osim sto bashaju apple pa mi se svidjaju po tome :)
<ivoks> G3 bi trebao imati 5,9-inčni IPS ekran razlučivosti 2.560 puta 1.440 piksela!
<ivoks> cemu?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlUUq7ARJRU
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: GoPro Hero3 Black vs Sony Action Cam VIDEO comparison, Views: 333272, Rating: 86.27346%
<ravilov> ivoks: zenin ima 1080x1920, pa se ja vec za to pitam... cemu pobogu??
<ravilov> pa to je rezolucija 19" monitora
<vileni> moj ima isto, i uopce se ne pitam zasto
<ravilov> (ili 20"? 21"? stogod)
<ravilov> moj ima 540x960 i meni i vise nego dovoljno
<ravilov> taman za 4"
<ivoks> SilverSpace: samo kaj je sony puno veci
<ivoks> u to i kaseta stane
<SilverSpace> nije puno veci 
<ivoks> gopro drzim s dva prsta
<ivoks> za ovo mi treba cijela saka
<ivoks> ali ima bolju sliku da
<ivoks> dramaticniju
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=307qU-JJXec
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: GoPro Hero 3 Black edition vs. Sony Action Cam HDR-AS15 wifi (español), Views: 112411, Rating: 54.796748%
<SilverSpace> vidi na pocetku da to nije puno vece
<SilverSpace> ivoks:  ja cu prodati fotich i vjerojatno cu si kupiti tu sony kameru
<ivoks> http://astonmartinmotorclub.com/post/73969921025/aston-martin-vanquish-q
<ivoks> jednog dana
<ivoks> imat cu to!
<DomaMuffin> Nabavi ga s onakvom farbom da mijenja boju ako ga gurnes u frizider :) 
<SilverSpace> :) slazem se 
<SilverSpace> AM uvijek ili maserati 
<CTCP2> jel imaju pravi auti s takvom farbom? :D
<ivoks> hih
<ivoks> zove me iz UPS
<ivoks> dolazi
<ivoks> manje od 24h
<tonil> aston martin?
<tonil> hm
<tonil> ne privlaci me ko lambo
<tonil> al da dobar auticak neznam moze li se nabaviti ispod 80k eura
<ivoks> samo 80k eura?
<ivoks> pa onda kupujem!
<obruT> za te pare odmah uzmem dva
<vileni> od britanskih jedino lotus elise/exige i to zato sto imaju japanske masine
<ivoks> from 279,995 USD
<ivoks> dovoljno je guglat 'aston martin price'
<ivoks> i odmah te razveseli google :)
<tonil> ivoks, pogledaj na mobilede
<tonil> ima i nizih cjena
<ivoks> ima, karamboliranih
<tonil> npr vidis ovdje ga mos nabavit za 8k eura http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/aston-martin-vanquish-v12-sequenzielles-getriebe-wallenhorst/189107680.html  XDDD
<vileni> nije nuzno, odrzavanje toliko kosta da im cijena pada strahovito
<vileni> a i nisu pouzdani bas vec iz tvornice
<ivoks> to je rucni rad auto
<tonil> sad bez zafrkancije stariji modela ima i po 55k eura http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/aston-martin-vanquish-v12-2-2-vanquish-s-kupplung-frankfurt-am-main/187921041.html
<vileni> samo 6 litara v12 u nepouzdanom britanskom govedu :)
<tonil> vileni, bas se pitam jel itko kupio onaj 911 za 22k eura sta je bio na njuskalu prije koji mjesec
<ravilov> http://www.vidi.hr/Racunala/Novosti/FBI-priveo-covjeka-koji-je-nosio-Google-Glass-u-kinu
<vileni> tonil: realno, bilokoji porsche je bolji izbor od AM i slicnih
<tonil> ravilov, vijest je prava 
<tonil> jedna recenica
<tonil> ah
<tonil> nije mi ucitalo
<tonil> :/
<tonil> sorry
<ravilov> ha
<ivoks> na zalost, nista sad
<ivoks> ova godina je investicijska
<ravilov> glavno da gundja :p
<ivoks> ulaganje u oba posla
<ivoks> pa onda, ako bude sve ok, jaguar na zimu :)
<ivoks> ako ne bude, onda mondeo ili mazda 6 :)
<CTCP2> ravilov : lol
<tonil> evo ga jos je tu samo pod drugim oglasom i normalnijim felgama http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/porsche-911-911-oglas-10212253
<tonil> ovaj ga matun prodaje za 3k vise
<vileni> ne vrijedi to toliko
<tonil> ma sve su cijene na njuskalu napuhane
<vileni> jesu, ali nisu svi auti losi
<tonil> na koliko bi ti procjenio ovaj 911?
<vileni> nebi, to je gt3 i jos je ocito bio udaren i farban i nije ni blizu originalnog stanja, 184k je i za porsche puno, pogotovo s obzirom na cijene odrzavanja
<vileni> ako je ovjes/masina ok, povaditi unutrasnjost i prodati, staviti rollbar i skoljke i otici na trackday
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/najveci-europski-autoklub-lagao-glasovanje-o-automobilu-godine-je-lazirano/1156768/
<SilverSpace> yep EU med i mlijeko 
<ivoks> nama EU dobro dodje
<ivoks> da rijesimo nesto sto sami ne bi nikad
<MikeServis> :)
<CTCP2> Litecoin Difficulty:	3,998
<CTCP2> Estimated Next Difficulty:	3,744 (-6.36%)
<CTCP2> :>
 * CTCP2 otvara sampanjac
<DomaMuffin> kaj slavis CTCP2? Diff oscilira ~10% vec 2 mjeseca, ne ? Otkad svi dinamicki majnaju
<CTCP2> znam, al svaki dan dobijem mini srcani udar kad vidim rise
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: slavi isto kao sto se vesele "pojeftinjenju" benzina
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly-home> dva tjedna ovako, dva tjedna onako... long term, eh
<ivoks> nek decki trose struju
<ivoks> hep trlja ruke
<ivoks> a i amd je veseo
<CTCP2> everybody wins!
<DomaMuffin> da, ovi s benzinom su mi uvijek bili fascinantni :) Kolega naspana tocenje benzina da uspara 10 kuna, ja popusim pol kutije cigareta manje itocim kad hocu .. 
<SilverSpace> rudarenje bez muke :) koris za druge 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: a zamisli da popusis 0 kutija koliko bi tek ustedio 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: nwekaj autodestruktivno iz kazegorije luksuza moram zadrzati, ne zivim samo da radim i 'ranim dete :) 
<ravilov> jedino sto duvan ni priblizno ne utjece samo individualno...
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: sve sto ces sad iznijeti je u stvari spekulativno i upitno dokazano, no navali :) 
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: manje bi te trovao da jedan tjedan ne natocim auto
<MikeServis> CTCP2: a, nisi na multicoinu?
<MikeServis> frend neki dan zaradio oko 250 eura na dogcoinu :)
<MikeServis> minta oko mjesec i sitno :)
<DomaMuffin> MikeServis: a di je prodao ? 
<jelly-home> dogecoin ftw
<ravilov> pusenjem u blizini djeteta (pa makar i otisao na balkon) trujes ga i fizicki i psihicki
<SilverSpace> trebala je vlada svima kupiti po jedno racunalo za rudarenje na pocetku i da vidis kak bi danas svima bilo bolje :)
<CTCP2> MikeServis : ma odgovorili me drugi da ne mintam te altcoine (onaj gaf_ i jos neki)
<DomaMuffin> ravilov, dokazi.
<jelly-home> ravilov: psihicki??
<MikeServis> DomaMuffin: na burzi
<CTCP2> al brijem da sam se trebo na to preorijentirat xD
<DomaMuffin> MikeServis: na cryptou ? Cujem da su brutalno spori
<MikeServis> neznam di
<MikeServis> mogu pitat
<CTCP2> MikeServis : jel ti mintas sta od tih altova?
<MikeServis> doduse, lik je onda kupio bitcoine
<MikeServis> i sad ima bitcoine
<MikeServis> CTCP2: ma jok, ja sam inertna masa
 * CTCP2 2
<MikeServis> ovo radi, ne razmisljam o tome :)
<ravilov> jelly-home: kad naraste mali ce imat ukorijenjen dojam da je pusenje prihvatljivo
 * MikeServis agrees
<MikeServis> dijete nema kaj gledat cigaretu
<jelly-home> ravilov: i da je ubijanje zivotinja radi jela prihvatljivo, so what
<MikeServis> a kad sa 15 godina doma dodje i smrdi po cigareti moze sam samarcinu dobit
<SilverSpace> poticaji za rudarenje a ne za poljoprivredu 
<ravilov> jelly-home: ali to i JEST prihvatljivo :)
<MikeServis> drj_cro: pa nisi se hvalio da je trece dete na putu! :) (Kod Sase u servisu sam sad :) )
<ravilov> radi jela, to je u redu
<jelly-home> ravilov: hahaha
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : ja imam oko 4000 kn :>
<ravilov> radi luksuza, to nije
<CTCP2> pa ti reci da se ne isplati :>
<ravilov> jelly-home: i ti pusis?
<jelly-home> ravilov: ne.
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa rekoh :)
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> covjek bi se prevario :)
<MikeServis> drj_cro: propustio :)
<MikeServis> drj_cro: pa cestitam! :0
<MikeServis> drj_cro: si u gorici sad
<MikeServis> ?
<drj_cro> Mmike: nisam,u zg sam
<ravilov> jelly-home: a zasto su zivotinje specificne? zasto je ubijanje biljaka prihvatljivije i normalnije?
<jelly-home> ravilov: moj stari je pusio do moje 15, burazove 25, pa ne mislimo da je pusenje prihvatljivo 
<MikeServis> drj_cro: demit
<CTCP2> treba zabranit pusenje u kuci ak imas druge ukucane
<CTCP2> pogotov djecu
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: pa zato kazem drzava je trebala dati poticaje :)
<MikeServis> drj_cro: a di tu blizu mazde ima di sto za pojest, da je u 'walking distance'
<MikeServis> ?
<ravilov> jelly-home: neki su jaci od okoline gdje odrastaju, mozda imaju srece, tko zna
<ravilov> ali zasto uopce riskirati? i to sa vlastitom djecom?
<MikeServis> treba skroz zabranit pusenje
<MikeServis> onak, skro-z
<MikeServis> slicno k'o sto je herijoin zabranjen - zabranit pusenje
<jelly-home> ravilov: okolina je uvijek dobar izgovor za biti lijen i povodljiv
<drj_cro> Mmike: najbolje da sasu pitas,ja ti u gorici samo spavam :)
<MikeServis> drj_cro: :) 
<DomaMuffin> svi bi meni nekaj branili :) kaj se ne zalozite za zabranu prodaje ? 
<CTCP2> MikeServis : eneralno se slazem, al u medjuvremenu nek puse vani xD
<ravilov> jelly-home: okolina je izuzetno jak driving factor
<ravilov> nije to samo izgovor, iako moze biti
<ravilov> i cesto jest
<jelly-home> ravilov: slazem se, zato svi ovdje zderu mesinu
 * MikeServis je pusio oko 15 godina i ne pusi vec 3 godine
<MikeServis> i fino mu je
<MikeServis> stovise, tak mi smrde cigarete da je to milina
<jelly-home> ravilov: i opet, so fucking what
<jelly-home> ak hoces sjebati sebe i svoju djecu, to je tvoj problem
<CTCP2> meni je stara pusila po 2-3 kutije dnevno, cijela kuca je smrdila
<CTCP2> nekad udjes u kucu, oblak dima te doceka
<ravilov> jelly-home: nije tvoj problem jer ne utjece samo na tebe, djeca nisu tvoje vlasnistvo
<MikeServis> pusis vani, i onda udjes unutra, i imas super zadah :)
<ravilov> i takvi ljudi ne bi smjeli ni imat djecu
<drj_cro> ovi expusaci su najgori :)
<jelly-home> ravilov: efektivno jesu
<ravilov> djeca nisu nicije vlasnistvo...
<CTCP2> tocno, to je ugrozavanje djetetovog zdravlja
<SilverSpace> ravilov: vidis kakav je CTCP2 ispao zbog pusenja :D
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: to mozes ponoviti tek dok cemo imati socijlnu koja nesto radi, till then, what jelly said
<jelly-home> ravilov: ali ih neces dati drugome
<CTCP2> SilverSpace xD
<MikeServis> jelly-home: vi imate HA clustere u iskonu, right?
<ravilov> DomaMuffin: znaci prihvatljivo je trovat i maltretirat djecu zato sto nema nicega efikasnog da te sprijeci
<MikeServis> drj_cro: kaj i ti imas problema s odvikavanjem? :)
<ravilov> krasno
<MikeServis> drj_cro: odviknem te ja, jako lako, dam i drugarski popust :0
<jelly-home> CTCP2: hranjenje crvenim mesom je isto ugrozavanje zdravlja i izlaganje nepotrebnim hormonima
<drj_cro> Mmike: odviko se i nakon 4g opet propusio :)
<MikeServis> ojebemti
<MikeServis> pa kak?
<MikeServis> mislim, jel' ti falila u te 4 godine?
<drj_cro> je
<CTCP2> jelly-home : relativno se slazem i s tim, al to je ipak "nuzno zlo" :)
<jelly-home> ravilov: treba imat mjeru i zdrav razum, i ne nabijat durgima na nos
<CTCP2> dok cigarete nisu
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: nisam se izjasnjavao o svom stavu nego  o realnoj situaciji. U praksi mozes s svojim detetom kaj oces, susjedi ce se u najgorem slucaju praviti da nish ne vide i jamrati u sebi 
<jelly-home> CTCP2: danas nisu, prije 40 godina se pricalo drukcije
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: hence "efektivno"
<DomaMuffin> jelly: zato sam odma' rekao da je tocno kak si napisao, bilo to dobro ili lose
<drj_cro> Mmike: kaj ti sasa preporucio za klopu?
<ravilov> DomaMuffin: to je problem drustva opcenito koji ne treba nuzno iskoristavati samo zato sto mozes
<MikeServis> drj_cro: nisam ga pitao
<MikeServis> u poslu je
<CTCP2> kaj se tice laznih reklamiranja, ne znam, al cinjenicno nisu "nuzno zlo". Dok hrana, pogotovo jeftina ko meso, je
<MikeServis> ma meso/hormoni/bullshit
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: opet velim da ne ulazim u to da je nekaj dobro/lose treba/ne treba, tak je kak je 
<drj_cro> bas si razmisljam da se spustim do tam da odemo na cevape :)
<ravilov> od crvenog mesa bar dobijes neke proteine, sta dobijes od cigarete osim kaslja, tumora i smrada?
<MikeServis> brijem da je stetnije jest 3 vrste povrca i brijat da si vegeterijanac nego jest raznovrsnu prehranu koja ukljucuje meso
<MikeServis> drj_cro: PA DAJ AJDE!!!
<MikeServis> ravilov: actually, cigareta dnevno je ok za neki kurac s crijevima
<jelly-home> ravilov: dobijes smirenje i neke sitnice oko autoimunih bolesti
<jelly-home> al to je nebitno
<ravilov> MikeServis: je, i marica isto ako je medicinski prepisana
<DomaMuffin> organski je duhan ok za 100 kuraca. 600 otrovnih tvari u industrijskim pljugama je direktno odobrila i forsira FDA
<ravilov> jelly-home: to isto mozes dobiti i drugacije, i sa znatno manje nuspojava
<DomaMuffin> imaju 20ak sastojaka za kojenitko ne zna zakaj moraju ici u pljuge ..
<MikeServis> uz to, nikotin u cigareti, osim sto smiruje, potice pojacano lucenje enzima u slini, tako da je cigareta nakon rucka actually korisna tvar
<MikeServis> ravilov: marica je uvijek ok :)
<MikeServis> onak, mogu ti 3 situacije opisat kad marica NIJE ok :)
<jelly-home> MikeServis: ali ne gori dobro bez duhana
 * DomaMuffin si obeca da bu jellyu smotal cistaka prije neg' jedan od njih umre
<MikeServis> jelly-home: au contraire. Mosh ju u kolace metat, mosh vaporizer koristis, mosh ju pusit solo (najmanje zdravo)
<jelly-home> vaporizer je ok, da
<DomaMuffin> vaporizer !!!
<DomaMuffin> slinim na to vec 20 godina, jos nisam kupio
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: odma kupit za duhan
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: fakat nemam dobar izgovor zasto jos nisam 
<MikeServis> DomaMuffin: imam ti ja izgovor
<jelly-home> nije mainstream
<MikeServis> skupi je za popizdit
<MikeServis> dobar vaporizer ces platit 200-300 eura
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: se moze gdje kupit' auto za *coine ?
<MikeServis> skupi je :) ko da sam iz Luudbrega :)
<MikeServis> DomaMuffin: siguran sam da mosh kupit auto neki u WOWu
<MikeServis> za neke coine :)
<MikeServis> porn.com prima bitcoine
<jelly-home> ha
<MikeServis> isto k'o i onaj overstock.com
<MikeServis> ili kako vec
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: iigral sam top tier wow 3 godine, samo su mi pare prodavali, nikad robu
<ravilov> oh btw... pricat da cigareta potice enzime i probavu i kojesta je meni isto ko pricat da je sulfatna kiselina dobra za ciscenje
<MikeServis> doduse, ne primaju bitcoine
<ravilov> je, dobra je, pocistit ce te... i jos kojesta drugo
<MikeServis> al suradjuju s burzom
<ravilov> nuspojave
<MikeServis> pa onda ti platis u bitcoinima a burza njima da dolare
<DomaMuffin> Znam za tipa kaj je za coine kupil skvot hausove ( valjda seller nije mogao to nikom prodati za prave pare)
<MikeServis> ravilov: u biti su nuspojave zanemarive. Bed s cigaretom je kad pusis oko kutije dnevno. 
<jelly-home> MikeServis: overstock ne shipa u .hr?
<MikeServis> jelly-home: HA? :)
<MikeServis> jelly-home: dvojim
<ravilov> MikeServis: nikotin je addictive, to je vec problem #1
<MikeServis> jelly-home: al' porn.com mosh iz .hr koristiti :)
<DomaMuffin> to j jedini primjer direktne *coin prodaje za nesto opipljivo, za koji znam ( a da je vece vrijednosti od 500|€
<jelly-home> MikeServis: ha, kao, ko placa za porn
<MikeServis> ravilov: oh, gimme a break :) so is aclohol :)
<ravilov> samo alkoholicarima :p
<MikeServis> jelly-home: you would be suprised
 * MikeServis je jednom sjebo pornjava billing cluster i fino sranje bilo
<MikeServis> ravilov: aha :) drugi su imuni :)
<jelly-home> MikeServis: osim ak je artsy fartsy ili specifican za neki kink pa se ne moze naci dobrih stvari 
<ravilov> pa na mene utjecat nije uspio
<ravilov> a nije da nisam pio
<MikeServis> pa nit na mene cigareta
<MikeServis> jebemti telefon
<MikeServis> vidimo se
<DomaMuffin> telefoni najgore utjecu na ljude ! 
<jelly-home> zabranit telefone
<ravilov> Mmike stvarno zna bit perverzan
<ravilov> je*at telefon
<ravilov> strasno
<jelly-home> pa, vibrira
<DomaMuffin> i ima onu rupicu za reset
 * DomaMuffin hides
<ravilov> a zato na mene ne djeluje
<ravilov> nisam vibru upalio
<MikeServis> hm
<MikeServis> nije umrlo :)
<MikeServis> ravilov: ma, dobijem poziv i umre mi hdpsa :)
<DomaMuffin> nemrem ni jedan flash site otvoriti ni u  jednom browseru, ni u browseru koji sam downloadao tek dok sam primjetio problem :) 
<DomaMuffin> Zifili windowsi 
<MikeServis> jelly: ti si se sisao nedavno?
<jelly-home> MikeServis: ne, ima mjesec dana i trebao bi ponovo
<MikeServis> jelly: aha. Fino! :) A, jel' imate kakve HA clustere na poslu? :)
<jelly-home> ha?
<DomaMuffin> Hahaha
<jelly-home> MikeServis: ne za sisanje.  Al imamo tu i tamo neki, da
<MikeServis> pa ignorira me :)
<MikeServis> pa reko, da mu paznju skrenem :)
<MikeServis> jelly-home: i, koristite stonith?
<DomaMuffin> I da mene podsjetis da ne slicim osobi na osobnoj :)
<jelly-home> MikeServis: da, afaik
 * MikeServis zamislja DomaMuffina kako mu samo nos viri iz bitlsice :)
<MikeServis> jelly-home: a, znas li sto koristite za stonith?
<MikeServis> imate lika u datacentru koji EMP rokne kad treba? :)
<ravilov> Mmike: kako to? ja mislio da je prekid DATA prometa problem samo na 2G
<ravilov> er, MikeServis ^
<MikeServis> ravilov: pojma 
<jelly-home> MikeServis: RH cluster ima support za razne stvari, ovdje ide preko AMM kontrolera od ibm blade sasije
<MikeServis> ravilov: moguce da bazna tu dropne kanal kad mi dodje poziv, ili nesto...
<jelly-home> imas support za hp ilo, za kojesta drugo
<MikeServis> sto je amm? (google kaze oracle account migration manager, al' mislim da to nije to)
<ivoks> stonith
<MikeServis> hm, al' opet, kak mosh bit siguran da ce to raditi?
<jelly-home> MikeServis: lights-out management kontroler na IBM xSeries
<MikeServis> citam naokolo i veli ekipa da je jedini siguran nacin da ugasis struju serveru
<ivoks> pa to ilo radi
<MikeServis> al 'opet, kak to napravis? PDU letva koju mosh remotelu kontrolirat opet moze failat
<ivoks> imas mogucnost kontroliranja i power letve
<ivoks> pa mozes sloziti vise stonitha
<ivoks> recimo tri
<ivoks> i dovoljno je da jedan upali
<jelly-home> MikeServis: racunas da ce backplane javiti gresku ak krepa.  Ima dva kontrolera.
<ivoks> ako ne upali, cluster nece podignuti shared servis na drugom stroju
<jelly-home> ako oba krepaju, ibm servis mora popraviti u roku 8 sati
<jelly-home> MikeServis: ako heartbeat pukne, oba nodea idu preventivno down
<ivoks> well
<MikeServis> nda
<ivoks> ovisi
<jelly-home> a heartbeat ide preko iste stvari, cini mi se
<ivoks> to je los cluster, ako ti servis ode jer je check mreza pukla
<ivoks> pravi clusteri su malo inteligentiji :)
<ivoks> al takve nimum ne slaze :D
<jelly-home> po cemu je los?  Ako je heartbeat nepouzdan, imaj tri :-)
<ivoks> nimium :D:D
<jelly-home> ivoks: ha cuj, kad se nisi javio...
<ivoks> ne, clusteri se tako ne slazu
<jelly-home> kasno je sad po konkurenciji blatit
<ivoks> da, imas dva heartbeat kanala
<ivoks> ali mogu oba puknut, a servis mora ostati
<ivoks> i to se moze sloziti
<jelly-home> zasto?  Nama je konzistencija bitnija od uptimea
<ivoks> pa nitko nije rekao da nece biti konzistentno
<MikeServis> Meni je konzistencija bitna, ali je update mandatory
<ivoks> jedan server ce dignuti servis, a drugi nece
<MikeServis> downtime od par minuta je barely tolerantabilan
<MikeServis> downtime od 10 minuta je sranje
<jelly-home> ako servis nekako zna da smije nastaviti raditi, znaci da ima _neku_ vrstu linka
<MikeServis> a vise od toga, mogu ic doma
<ivoks> jelly-home: tako je
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa onda imas 4 heartbeata, ne tri
<jelly-home> isti kufer
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> mrzim lag :)
<MikeServis> ivoks: ti si drkao i s corosyncom, right? A, dal 'si uspio to natjerati da bude funkcionalno na mrezi gdje nemas multicast?
<MikeServis> ivoks: kaj, vipnet? :)
 * MikeServis je isto u lagu
<ivoks> ne, skidam 1,2GB logova za debugiranje :/
<ivoks> da, slagao sam corosync
<ivoks> radio sam proizvod za intel koji je bio na tome baziran
<MikeServis> jos sad reci koliko su ti platili )_
<MikeServis> pa da je slika potpuna :)
<ivoks> :)
<MikeServis> drj_cro: ti si krenuo, jelda? :)
<MikeServis> ivoks: ovaj po defaultu radi kroz multicast
<MikeServis> al' ja na mrezi nemam multicast
<ivoks> da
<MikeServis> i onda mogu plakat?
<ivoks> ne moras
<ivoks> zasto, corosync podrzava staticko definiranje clanova clustera
<drj_cro> Mmike: na zalost nisam,ne stignem do tamo/kolpa/nazad za sat a imam sastanak nek i ovdje
<MikeServis> drj_cro: TUGA GOLEMA PREVELIKA
<ivoks> Mmike: iskreno, ni ne znam koliko su platili; to je trajalo par godina :D
<jelly-home> ivoks: "ne" nije bas neko objasnjenje 
<ivoks> jelly-home: ako mislis da cu ti otkriti nesto badava, varas se :D
<jelly-home> ... tipican komercijalni vendor
<ivoks> sve je dokumentirano na netu
<jelly-home> puno obecanja, sve moze, a kad kupis, isti featuri ko svi drugi 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: isti featureset znaci da niste losije prosli :) Sto,pak,znaci da stre dobro prosli :) 
<MikeServis> 'otrkiti nesto badava'
 * MikeServis lolz
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: da, samo sto ti obecaju stvari koje drugi nemaju, ili popljuju stvari koje drugi imaju 
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> tuzno je sto to ovi drugi imaju, samo to ni sami ne znaju :D
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: a na kraju, svi su isti kufer sa setom osnovnih funkcionalnosti
<DomaMuffin> jelly: samo sam te pokusao utjesiti :) Velim, ako nisi losije prosao, prosao si super :) 
<ivoks> ne pljujem ih ja
<ivoks> radio sam s njima
<jelly-home> ivoks: ne, samo zagonetno brijes kak ima bolje, bez referenci 
<ivoks> referenci?
<ivoks> za sto?
<ivoks> slaganje clustera
<ivoks> ?
<DomaMuffin> 'el vam se ovo  ( http://tinyurl.com/oh43v5o #ebay )cini bolje nego razne kozne torbice ? Uz to imam i gel case za po rukama nanasati
<jelly-home> u ternutnom kontekstu, da
<ivoks> nema iskon toliko novaca koliko bi ja izgubio da sad tu iznosim imena svojih klijenata
<jelly-home> koga briga za iskon i imena, mislio sam ref. na tehnologiju ne customere
<ivoks> pa rekao sam ti
<ivoks> da se napraviti cak i sa arhaicnim RHCS-om
<jelly-home> da, rekao si <ivoks> sve je dokumentirano na netu
<ivoks> od kojeg je i sam redhat odustao
<jelly-home> super
<jelly-home> onda bolje da nista nisi rekao
<MikeServis> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/45069091.jpg
<jelly-home> bash
<MikeServis> ugl
<MikeServis> hvala na nicem
<MikeServis> corosync je i dalje smece :)
<jelly-home> al gle, budi zagonetan ak te veseli
<MikeServis> hartbeat je malo manje smece
<MikeServis> al' sve je to drek
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> Mmike: usporedjujes kruske i jabuke
<jelly-home> MikeServis: ali je good enough
<ivoks> osim ako mislis na heartbeatv3
<ivoks> a onda sigurno ne bi rekao da je heartbeat bolji
<ivoks> radio sam iskljucivo na tih tehnologijama 3 godine
<ivoks> 8 sati na dan
<ivoks> corosync je zakon
<ivoks> al to je samo messaging layer
<ivoks> i nema nikakvu logiku u sebi
<ivoks> heartbeatv1/v2 je arhaican koliko i rhcs
<ivoks> a v3 je mizeran messaging layer
<ivoks> ono sto je bilo dobro u v2 je integrirano u pacemaker (lrmd)
<MikeServis> meni je cijeli OCF katastrofican, urnebesno kompliciran - valjda mora bit takav da bi bio enterprajz
<MikeServis> no doro
<MikeServis> back to the basics
<MikeServis> di da idem jest?
<weshmashian> jebote, svaki put kad pogledam kaj pises ti o hrani :)
<MikeServis> prestani gledat!
<jelly-home> /nick MikeCevap
<MikeServis> i popravi http session cookije na sextubetu
 * DomaMuffin goes to exploit
 * DomaMuffin redirect all site pornadds to his. Profits overwhelm
<weshmashian> MikeServis: ma koje sad sesn kukije?
<weshmashian> MikeServis: necu, ima hrpa drugih stvari sad :P
<MikeServis> a nesh se bunio netko neki dan
<MikeServis> neznam :)
<DomaMuffin> Nadji si nekog operatera za to, ne diraj puppet mastera :)
<MikeServis> ja sam gladan i zivcan :)
<weshmashian> sta trabunjas onda? :)
<weshmashian> DomaMuffin: lol
<MikeServis> pupetmaster je sjebo :)
<MikeServis> red je i da opravi :)
<DomaMuffin> Kaj, neozbiljno shvaca tvoju neozbiljnost ! 
<MikeServis> i dalje sam gladan
<DomaMuffin> kak je papet sjebo http cookie, kaj delate vi tam ? :D
<MikeServis> jeo sam jucer u gladnim ocima
<MikeServis> kak je to nist posebno, uzas
<weshmashian> nije papet sjebo http kuki :) a ovo kaj mmike brije je rijeseno jucer afaik
<DomaMuffin> MmikeT: oanj u sesvetama ? zaista, ali nema nikaj bolje u dometu .. 
<MikeServis> mislim da nije vise u sesvetama
<MikeServis> neg kod nas na poslu
<DomaMuffin> Odnosno, stari zagreb pomete pod s bilo kim u kvartu,ali su 30% skuplji 
<weshmashian> tu prek puta hiltona je jedan (nemam pojma dal' je jedini)
<DomaMuffin> MmikeT: onaj u sesvetama sigurno dela, prosao sam juce kraj njega dok sam isao doktoru
<DomaMuffin> No,da, u krivom su kvartu za bit' prosjecna gablaona
<MikeServis> treba u srbina ic
<MikeServis> redovno
<civija> MikeServis: jesi bio kod Koste?
<MikeServis> preko nekoliko puta :)
<civija> i je li ti bolje ili losije od srbina? :)
<MikeServis> tesko mi je rec
<MikeServis> u globalu je bolje
<MikeServis> ali imaju losije vino
<MikeServis> muckalica im je fenomenasticna
<MikeServis> u srbinu je tak tak
<MikeServis> nemaju ruzu, koja je u srbinu san snova
<MikeServis> i tako to 
<MikeServis> kako sam gladan, uzas
<civija> da da, vino imaju samo jedno i to je katastrofa
<civija> najbolje za salatu s njime zaciniti
<tonil> ja radim lazagne danas za rucak
<jelly-home> jucer je bio izvrsni crni rizoto od sipe u dida marijanu tu na tresnjevci, a danas pojma nemam
<drj_cro> Mmike: reci sasi da te odveze do srbina kod srca(olcna mesina tamo)
<MikeServis> drj_cro: de je to?
<MikeServis> sasu zovem na veceru od kad mije sredio mazdu, nece :)
<MikeServis> kao, ima posla, veli
<hbogner> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a8WmV46_700b_v1.jpg
<hbogner> :D
<drj_cro> u gorici na stadionu kod srca
<MikeServis> presuper mi je kak copy/paste radi u vimu medj dva filea tak da izadjes iz jednog i udjes u drugi :)
<jelly-home> hbogner: a biciklom
<MikeServis> zanimljivoi
<MikeServis> mobitel mi je na usb pristekan
<MikeServis> kad sam se pristekao, bio je na 79%
<MikeServis> sad je na 39%
<MikeServis> a pise 'charging':)
<hbogner> jelly-home, neznam, probaj
<MikeServis> drj_cro: daj google maps koordinate
<drj_cro> Mmike: http://www.pastuh.hr/
<drj_cro> Mmike: kad krenes sa servisa onda na semaforu desno, prvi ljevo drugi desno i tamo si :)
<SilverSpace> hm klopa na kanalu 
<jaizza> hej haj
<SilverSpace> eto najvise ljudova na kanalu kad se prica o klopi 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jesi ti ito vidjela :)
<MikeServis> drj_cro: jebeno :)
<drj_cro> http://www.24sata.hr/internet/kinezi-u-borbi-protiv-androida-i-ios-a-napravili-novi-mobilni-os-350138 :)
<ivoks> to je android
<SilverSpace> joj 24 sata 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj gledam?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: koliko ljudofa se pojavi kad je razgovor o klopi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa.. vrijeme je ručka
<jaizza> o čem ste finome pričali?
<jaizza> (da ne skrolam sad...)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> jedan siže
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kad si vc kod hrane, ova pjesma, ali drugi tekst
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfQrr8CSWm4
<datase`> hbogner: Title: Metallica - Fuel (lyrics), Views: 20464, Rating: 99.20792%
<hbogner> Give me food, grilled on fire, Give me that which I desire, Ooh!
<jaizza> Ooh indeed
 * jaizza upravo pojela kayu sendvič (seoski)
<jaizza> sumnjam da vam je to interesantno  ;-)
<DomaMuffin> Jel' se Kaya naljutio ? 
<DomaMuffin> Kak je lose bit prehladjen, 'em ti, sve mi je kao da stiropor jedem
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj opet ne delas 
<SilverSpace> ljecis se doma đ
<DomaMuffin> Ma ljecim se kua, juce sam cijeli dan s malim kod doktora sedil .. meh
<SilverSpace> kaj opet 
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da sam, ako ista, samo pobrao sljedeci latentni virus koji ce me copit dok me ovo prodje 
<DomaMuffin> Prvo sam se ujutro tiskal ~3h u cekaonici kod svoje doktorice, onda jos toliko popodne s malim :D
<DomaMuffin> Nema veze, u cetvrtak cu opet :D
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: i jedeš muffine?
<ivoks> supermicro ploce imaju bug
<ivoks> hardverski
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: na blind testu,sve sto jedem je stiropor :) 
<ivoks> ako imate X9DRW-3LN4F+/X9DRW-3TF+ ili tome nesto slicno, pazite, vasi podaci su nekonzistentni
<DomaMuffin> trenutno imam samo neka kucista od trendmicra :) 
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: nije Kaya nego Kayu
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, cesnjak jedi, vidjet ces da nece bit stiropor :D
<DomaMuffin> hbogner: to sam sinoc, sad me sram u ducan ici :)ž
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: e vidiš, da malo Kayu sendviče klopaš i slične prerađevine, ne bi bio toliko bolestan ;-)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kak ce se onda ljubiti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, ja sam prosli vikend jeo toliko cesnjaka i luka da su mi suze isle dok sam disao :D
<jaizza> SilverSpace: koja bi ga prehlađenoga ljubila :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ljubav je na sigurnoj udaljenosti od mene :D
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj ja znam mozda bi isla na bolovanje :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ak radi u kapitalističkoj firmi - nema bolovanja!!! a ako je u državnoj, ionako more ostat doma kad god joj se sprdne
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/kenya/
<jaizza> ne mora biti prehlađena za to
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: kolega mi se isprepadao sad
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: da kradem Kayine sendvice, sad bi bil i bolestan i polugladan :p
<DomaMuffin> KENYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA KENYA kenya
<SilverSpace> gleda netjak na tv amere kak rostiljaju i kaze jesu ovi normalni pa sve ce im izgorit
<DomaMuffin> ahahah
<SilverSpace> pol metra plamena 
<jaizza> mi smo tradicionalno ušli u Novu s roštilje
<jaizza> m
<jaizza> ovaj put nije bilo snijega :-(
<SilverSpace> na rostilju
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/putovanja/afro-dama-u-hrvatskoj-najvise-volim-janjetinu-sarmu-i-juhu-350132#
<ivoks> Nakon izuzetno uspješne 2012. godine i
<ivoks> ostvarenoga prinosa od 12,88%, u protekloj godini ostvarili smo za nas, članove Raiffeisen
<ivoks> obveznoga mirovinskog fonda, prinos od 4,18%. Prosječan prinos našega mirovinskog fonda
<ivoks> od početka rada u 2002. godini do kraja 2013. godine iznosi 5,36%.
<SilverSpace> gledam dokumentarac htv1 jebote koliko iskopavanje zlata zagaduje okolis
<jaizza> SilverSpace: oko roštilja
<SilverSpace> na rostilju :) 
<SilverSpace> joj jede mi se mesina 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: joj pa otopio bi se na roooošttttiiiiljuuuu
 * jaizza trepće okicama ko kakva plavuša
<SilverSpace> indija najveci kupac zlata za nakit 
<SilverSpace> 400 tona godisnje 
<SilverSpace> zlata ima jos za deset godina iskopavanja
<jelly-home> poskupit ce chipovi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ali za tu industriju se trosi najmanji postotak 
<ivoks> nece nestati zlata
<SilverSpace> zanimarivo kolio na druge stvari
<ivoks> nece nicega nestati
<ivoks> sve se konstantno proizvodi kada zvijezde dozive kraj zivota
<SilverSpace> nestat ce ljudi
<jelly-home> ivoks: haha, samo ne zelis biti blizu izvora zlata kad grune
<SilverSpace> ameri imaju najvise zlata 
<SilverSpace> kina trenutno najveci kupac 
<vileni> mislim da ameri imaju najmanje :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: najvise 
<SilverSpace> najvecu drzavnu zalihu imaju 
<vileni> SilverSpace: to sto kazu da imaju, jer inace bi dolar bio losa zamjena za novinski papir
<SilverSpace> glavno da hrvatska nema nis 
<vileni> i imat ce jos manje, kad sav nakit skupe :)
<hbogner> o jebote pa ja sam glup
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> sljedim uputstva za github i nece
<hbogner> napravio fork i radim na njemu
<vileni> tonil: evo ovaj je bolji od gt3 :) http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/porsche-356-speedster-oglas-9455762
<hbogner> saljem pull request na orginal i to mi prihvate
<hbogner> i kad pokusam po uputstvima imati svoj form up to date sa orginalom e to nece
<hbogner> iako prosao 2 tipa uputstava i klinac
<hbogner>  *svoj fork up to date
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sve je to u prstima :)
<tonil> vileni, pravi oldtimer,iako me ne privlace bas :P
<vileni> tonil: samo kazem da vise vrijedi nego onaj :)
<tonil> stari mi je pikira u zadnje vrijeme bmw series 6,a meni se svidja z4 druga generacija sad neznam sta ce pasti od toga
<obruT> IRB ekipa ima prejebenu captchu :P  http://random.irb.hr/signup.php
<DomaMuffin> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/somalia/ # nemrem prestat' slusat' :D
<obruT> refreshajte malo da vidite kakvih sve ima zadataka :P
<DomaMuffin> .rt
<datase`> DomaMuffin: pravi_botanicar's recenttracks: Bad Copy – Esi Mi Dobar, Tranzistor – Ninja Romantic, Zeljko Samardzic – 9000 Metara, Busta Rhymes – Flipmode Bitch (feat. Papoose & Spliff Star), Busta Rhymes – Flipmode Squad Meets Def Squad
<SilverSpace> 50 000 mobitela otprilike sadrze tonu zlata 
<jelly-home> svaki mobitel sadrzi 20 grama?
<DomaMuffin> Dvojim
<SilverSpace> hm tak je lik reko 
<jelly-home> to mi se cini puno, al zlato je tesko, to nije veliki komadic
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: puno je naspram ukupne mase uredjaja
<jelly-home> ma nemre bit
<jelly-home> cijeli mobitel je 150gr 
<SilverSpace> hm mozda 50 000 tona mobitela 
<DomaMuffin> 48,23 dolara za gram zlata x20 .. 
<DomaMuffin> ne znam bas
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: biznis!
<jelly-home> 20 gram gold bar		$799.20
 * DomaMuffin rudnik pretvara u talionicu
<jelly-home> i da je 2 grama, puno je
<DomaMuffin> znam da je ekipa praznila furde firmama jer si iz starog hardvera znao izvuci cudo plemenitih metala, ali sad je to znatno manje ( sad= 10 godina)
<SilverSpace> jer tona racunalnog otpada ima 30 do 400 grama 
<tonil> vileni, jes vidio ovog bad boya http://www.bug.hr/_cache/c762f616938099e34f84dc853d3785ec.jpg?rand=119184760  http://www.bug.hr/_cache/55270973b590016f672d3146dcebb3f0.jpg?rand=86977960  http://www.bug.hr/_cache/44535a6c118b6855e4eef3be1489d28c.jpg?rand=718332553
<tonil> lambo urus
 * tonil slini
<jelly-home> ?rand=1
<SilverSpace> tonil: ruzan je 
<vileni> da
<vileni> i suv lambo, fuj :)
<jelly-home> tonil: bug.hr prati svaki nas pokret preko tih ?rand= :-)
<vileni> LM001 je bio fora
<tonil> jel nisam znao jelly-home 
<tonil> vileni, meni je ok unutrasnjost je odlicno odradjena
<ravilov> ivoks: deposit ovolike kolicine zlata iz zvijezda je trajao milijunima godina, kako idu iskopavanja sumnjam da ce se dovoljno brzo obnovit :)
<ravilov> zalihe*
<SilverSpace> ima jos metala koje industrija koristi kojih ima jos manje 
<ravilov> woo! 7 dana uptime! \o/
<tonil> platina
<ravilov> (moj android)
<SilverSpace> ovo je procjena sadasnjeg stanja zlata da ovim itezitetom kopanja jos deset godina ostalo do kraja iskopavanja
<SilverSpace> jedino ako se ne pronadu novi iskopi
<SilverSpace> isto ko i za naftu
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj nafta nije obnovljiva 
<SilverSpace> zlato ne gubi na tezini novim taljenjima 
<ravilov> kako nije? give it a few hundred million years... :p
<ravilov> e da, i malo dinosaura
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol
<SilverSpace> Grčka možda jeste najzaduženija država u Evropi, ali na njenoj teritoriji leže najveće zalihe rude zlata na kontinentu.
<SilverSpace> lol treba samo kopat 
<ravilov> ili su to isto samo procjene
<ravilov> "dubinski radar je pokazao nesto sto izgleda kao zlato"
<SilverSpace> problem je sto je to 1gram na tonu rude 
<tonil> neznam za kopno al ekstrakcija nafte na moru je uvatila velikog zamaha znam za barem 15 novih kompanija i megakorporacija koje su nikle nakon 2008 i bave se busenjem nafte na moru
<tonil> niču ko gljive poslije kise
<SilverSpace> 8.133,5 t USA tek njemacka druga sa 3.395,5 t
<SilverSpace> zlata
<SilverSpace> to su drzavne zalihe
<ravilov> gledao sam neki dokumentarac, navodno USA ima u posjedu preko polovice svjetskih zaliha zlata
<ravilov> otkud je to zlato nije bitno, sad je njihovo :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: sljedecih sest ima isto ko i sad sam 
<SilverSpace> sad/ USA
<obruT> to je super... oni su nam saveznici pa cemo vjerojatno i mi dobit nesto od tog zlata
<SilverSpace> cudi me da rusija ima malo 
<CTCP2> http://random.irb.hr/latexrender/pictures/18c0a6d710000846880a5d3d81aaff6c.gif
<CTCP2> lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: je je dobit cemo malo urana po glavi stanovnika 
<jelly-home> obruT: da, kad kupimo 50 kilotona mobitela
<jelly-home> to je otprilike 250M uredjaja, a s obzirom koliko su kvalitetni to ce biti za jedno 5 godina ;-)
<obruT> CTCP2: mislim da se u taj sajt ne bi sam tak ulogiro :)
<jelly-home> CTCP2: ne kuzim
<jelly-home> aha, analiza 1 kao captcha?
<CTCP2> da
<jelly-home> totalno zakrzljao, ne sjecam se kak se derivira sin(4x-pi/2) 
<CTCP2> opa, DOGE je in
<CTCP2> MmikePoso http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/period-charts.php?period=10-days&resolution=hour&pair=doge-btc&market=bter
<CTCP2> trentno je 300% profitabilniji od LTCa
<jelly-home> such crypto
<jaizza> sam propustila kaj?
<CTCP2> jelly-home : a ti si se ismijavo sa DOGEom.
<CTCP2> sigurno ti je sad neugodno
<jelly-home> CTCP2: ismijavao?  Rekao sam da je to najbolji coin!
<CTCP2> sarkasticno!
<jelly-home> CTCP2: jel trebam i majicu nosit da bi bio ozbljno shvacen
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> pocni i ti rudarit pa ces bit uvjerljiviji :>
<jelly-home> http://www.zazzle.com/official_dogecoin_t_shirt-235041754845982282 very fashion
<jelly-home> CTCP2: ne.
<CTCP2> aha, dakle sarkazam
<jelly-home> naprotiv
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: jesi ti sijiju jucer branio http://is.gd/pps0Pc
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : te slike bi bile relevantne kad ne bi bilo podmetanja
<CTCP2> tak da me bas i ne uvjeravaju
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> diktatori 
<CTCP2> ok, da te pitam nes
<CTCP2> bi li radje imao diktaturu ali dobrocudnu i di svi dobro zive
<CTCP2> ili "demokraciju" u kojoj je sve "slobodno", al ljudi crkavaju od gladi i kopaju po kontejnerima?
<SilverSpace> pitanje ti je glupo 
<CTCP2> cak ignorirajmo to da je ta "demokracija" zapravo prividna demokracija, tj. kurac od demokracije
<CTCP2> nije glupo, ajmo hipotetski
<SilverSpace> diktatori su ubice bez premca 
<CTCP2> jer vidim da su nekima puna usta demokracije i ne znam cega (makar je to kurac demokracija)
<CTCP2> irelevantno
<CTCP2> pito sam te hipotetski
<SilverSpace> pitaj narod dali je irelevantno
<CTCP2> dobar zivot i "diktatura" bez prava politickog kenjanja ili los zivot ali sloboda pljuvanja po precjedniku
<CTCP2> da cujem
<CTCP2> haha, pa gledam sta "narod" pise
<CTCP2> 90% normalnih zaziva jugoslaviju itd
<CTCP2> a seru nacionalisti
<CTCP2> svi se slazu da jse prije bolje zivilo u tom "komunizumu" i "diktaturi"
<SilverSpace> lol 
<CTCP2> i sere im se od sistema u kojem danas zivimo
<SilverSpace> presmjesan si sa tom jugom 
<CTCP2> gle, pratim index, forume, FB stranice raznih ovih grupacija/pokreta/strancica
<CTCP2> i gledam sta ljudi pisu
<CTCP2> cak i nacionalisti se slazu da je ovo sad SRANJE
<CTCP2> da je prije ekonmski bilo bolje
<SilverSpace> 5% ljudi 
<CTCP2> kojih 5%?
<jelly-home> ne slazem se da se bolje zivilo, mozda su ljudi bili sretniji, mozda nisu, ali su sigurno manje kvocali jer nisu smjeli
<SilverSpace> tih koji komentiraju 
<CTCP2> vraga 5%
<CTCP2> dnevno procitam 100-njak clanaka po portalima
<CTCP2> i par tisuca postova po forumima
<SilverSpace> kad sve zbrojis portale to ti je 5% 
<CTCP2> malo sam ovisnik o tom
<CTCP2> to ti kazes
<CTCP2> ja vidim sasvim suprotnu sliku
<CTCP2> al pustimo sad to
<CTCP2> odgovori na ono moje hipotettsko pitanje
<SilverSpace> vidim da je i tebe indexova propaganda zela 
<CTCP2> sta ti je bitnije, zivit dobro
<CTCP2> il "pravo glasa"
<CTCP2> indexova "propaganda" je macji kasalj
<SilverSpace> pravo glasa 
<CTCP2> super, onda kuzim zas tak razmisljas
<SilverSpace> zivot si sam slozim 
<CTCP2> odi sad malo prosetat po ulici i pitat ljude s djecom itd
<jelly-home> jesti secernu tablu i zivit pod redukcijama struje != zivit dobro
<CTCP2> sta im je bitnije, da mogu tudjmana vjesta na zid
<CTCP2> il da mogu svoju djecu hranit kak treba
<SilverSpace> stigo mi daljinski 
<SilverSpace> root ?
<ravilov> jelly-home: ima to cak i smisla... ako smijes galamit, samo ces to i radit, svu energiju potrosit u to i gotovo, ako ti ne daju buniti se, gundjat ces sebi u bradu a ostatak energije ces potrosit da izvuces najbolje iz svoje situacije
<jelly-home> ravilov: mozda, a mozda ces se vracat iz birtije i tuc zenu
<ravilov> mda, i to je istina :/
<MmikePoso> GRATUITOUS ARP!
<jelly-home> gratuitous ctcp.
<MmikePoso> :D
 * MmikePoso tinglegingles
<jaizza> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/haribo-gumeni-bomboni-uzrok-proljeva-kakav-svijet-nije-vidio
 * CTCP2 is currently @ https://doge.pool.pm/ (stratum+tcp://pickaxe.pool.pm:3301)
<jelly-home> jaizza: danasnji nounari ne prepoznaju trolove 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/uznemirjuc-video--sve-krvaviji-sukobi-u-kijevu-prosvjednici-zapalili-policajce-na-ulici--/1156958/
<SilverSpace> i opet diktator 
<CTCP2> uh, na dogeu trenuno mogu vrtiti 100 USD/dnevno :>>
<jaizza> kak mi se ne da biti tu više, neopsivo
<jaizza> nije da nemam posla
<CTCP2> jaizza , di
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kolace neke ispeci 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace i CTCP2 u firmi sam
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nemrem kolače peči
<jaizza> nije da ne bih - nemam uvjeta
<tonil> http://www.jutarnji.hr/norvezani-nasli-naftu-i-plin-u-jadranu-vrdoljak---hrvatska-ce-postati-energetski-div-regije-i-europe-/1156904/
<CTCP2> jaizza : baci se u rudarenje :>
<SilverSpace> jaizza: eh samo izgovori :)
<jaizza> CTCP2: tražit SilverSpaceovo zlato?
<jaizza> koje će se iscrpit za 10 godina?
<ravilov> trazi virtualno zlato
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ha čuj, znaš kak vele za dobar razlog...
<CTCP2> jaizza : codename BITCOIN
<jaizza> CTCP2: varira previše 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> CTCP2: preferiram stabilnije valute
<jaizza> ;-)
<CTCP2> jaizza : HA!
<CTCP2> HA-HA-HA!
<jaizza> CTCP2: kaj, ti si u biti prikriveni milijunaš
<jaizza> pa mi se smiješ s visoka?
<CTCP2> this time next year...
<ravilov> nije ali se privikava na ulogu
<CTCP2> ne, bunim se na izjavu da BTC nije stabilna valuta :>
<jaizza> CTCP2: are you Del Boy?
<CTCP2> xD
<ravilov> pa konvertibilno i nije stabilna
<CTCP2> samo se vi smijte
<CTCP2> ali ja zaradjujem 1770.22759756 DOGECOINA na sat
<CTCP2> :>
<jaizza> CTCP2: bu pifa onda neka pala?*
<CTCP2> naravno
<jaizza> (bez *)
<CTCP2> za godinu dana kad iskeshiram sve
<jaizza> (* je bio lapsus tipkovnica)
<SilverSpace> nema tu zlata 
<CTCP2> kad naraste na 1 MILLION USD
<jelly-home> :-D
<jaizza> CTCP2: pa buš nas častil onda s nečim malo većim od pife valjda onda!
<CTCP2> naravno
<CTCP2> PIZZA i pivo
<jelly-home> such luxury
<jaizza> pizza
<jaizza> bar čevapi
<SilverSpace> buu buu diktator 
<CTCP2> pizza > cevapi
<jaizza> čevapi bolji 
<jaizza> hmmm
<jaizza> sad se ne razgovaramo više?
<ravilov> to je isto dio vjezbe
<ravilov> ne razgovarat s nizom klasom
<Stephens> jagnjetina ispod sacha je bolja
<jaizza> ah so
<jaizza> Stephens: u ovo doba godine (kad postane milioner) nema janjetine
<jaizza> osim smrznute
<jaizza> ta i nije baš najbolja
<jaizza> ali
<Stephens> mnogo se vi zamajavate sa tim milionima i koinima
<Stephens> ajde ko je ovde kupio kola od zarada interneta ? da cujem
<jaizza> CTCP2: bi mogao postati milioner za godinu i 3, 4 mjeseca možda?
<Stephens> vi svi zivite u nekom imaginarnom svetu
<jelly-home> Stephens: svi?
<Stephens> SVI
<CTCP2> jaizza : ako dobro skalkuliram
<jelly-home> Stephens: bas ono svi?
<jaizza> CTCP2: ajde, pa da odemo na janjetinu
<Stephens> ti radis u firmi gde ne mozes da napredujes
<Stephens> sys admins si vec 5 godina
<jaizza> i luk mladi
<MmikePoso> matereti
<jelly-home> Stephens: pa sta ti onda radis ovdje
<jaizza> s krumpirom ispod peke
<MmikePoso> tu nemam stephensa na ignoru :)
<Stephens> nista
<Stephens> opustam se kad sam pod stresom
<weshmashian> ili hrana ili *coinovi :)
<jelly-home> Stephens: bolje da odes negdje gdje su realniji uvjeti a ne imaginarni!
<Stephens> ?
<SilverSpace> :) Rasprodano
<jelly-home> meni se cini da je situacija ipak malo kompleksnija
<Stephens> meni ne
<jaizza> kompleksna situacija: z = a + b*i
<jelly-home> upravo.
<Stephens> nije
<Stephens> nein
<Stephens> gde je rutoslav
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: gledam malo za zvucnike i skoro svagdje pise Nedostupan, u dolasku
<ravilov> nedostupan
<ravilov> zvuci ko moj server
<Stephens> gde je rutoslav
<MmikePoso> ravilov: kad nemas linux-ha poslozen tamo!~ :)
<jaizza> Nedostupan - novi brend na tržištu
<CTCP2> Mmike : presaltaj na DOGE, ide 3x vise para :>
<CTCP2> ja sma na https://doge.pool.pm/
<SilverSpace> Stiže danas
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol 
<MmikePoso> python icmplib is nonexistant
<SilverSpace> Proizvod nije dobavljiv.
<jelly-home> *smrc*
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: mogu se kladiti da ih uopce nema u hr Dell AX510PA da nas ovi zajebavaju 
<ravilov> ha
<ravilov> trebao sam spomenut server ranije
<ravilov> eto sad je proradio
<ravilov> sto sad svi sute?
<ravilov> aha da... proslo 4:00
<Stephens> evo ga
<Stephens> rutoslav
<Stephens> ja se zapitao gde si
<Stephens> MMMM
<rut> oo Stiven
<rut> imao posla oka auta nesto jucer 
<Stephens> rutttkoooo
<rut> jesu ovjde bili dobri ?
<Stephens> nisu
<Stephens> dzelatin nije
<Stephens> a stsp standardno lupa o nekim koinima
<Stephens> sve standardno znas kako je...
<rut> da .. koda sam i bio tu 
<rut> facking auto 
<CTCP2> DOGE COIN WILL RULE THE GALAXY
<rut> oo CTCP2 .. jesu dobri prema tebi ?
<CTCP2> tak-tak
<rut> ko te ljuti ?
<CTCP2> niko posebno
<Stephens> stsp tripuje da je milioner
<Stephens> i misli da ce biti od koina
<Stephens> lmao
<CTCP2> Stephens se malo pravi vazan
<CTCP2> ljubomoran je na moje DOGE COINE
<rut> uff .. mozda i bolje da me nema :)
<Stephens> Mora da je procitao ovo http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2014&mm=01&dd=09&nav_id=798176
<Stephens> pa se sad tripuje da ce biti milioner lol
<rut> nista bez rada :)
<CTCP2> clanak je pun gluposti xD
<rut> jel se kuzi tko u auto elektroniku ?
<Stephens> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Hug_Day
<Stephens> lmao
<Stephens> jeste pun je gluposti jer si ti najpametniji stsp
<Stephens> ti si izmislio koine i algoritam
<Stephens> si kralj matematike
<ivoks> mislim da je bolje igrati eurojackpot
<Stephens> ali #ubuntu-balkan je jaci
<CTCP2> Stephens njubino
<CTCP2> "procesor košta oko 300 evra"
<CTCP2> nije procesor vec graficka
<rut> ivoks
<Stephens> lelelelele
<ivoks> kak su sa 12:4 dosli do 16:11
<Stephens> nije procesor
<Stephens> nego CPU
<Stephens> njubino
<ivoks> pa morali su to bolje odigrati
<Stephens> ne znas engleski
<CTCP2> "kupili osam raèunara, koje smo umrežili i naizmenièno svakoga dana drugi raèunar “kopa”" - zas "naizmjenicno"? :D jedan dan se kompjuter odmara, drugi dan radi? :DDD
<rut> kakve su cijene ako se hoce covjek malo opustit tamo u aziji ?
<Stephens> 500e
<Stephens> za blowjob
<Stephens> TESKO JE
<rut> :)
<ivoks> rut: opustiti?
<rut> ma javne kuce ivoks :)
<CTCP2> "da bi danas jedan bitkoin vredeo oko 600 dolara"
<Stephens> dobijes
<Stephens> stsp smaras
<ivoks> ne bi znao, ne idem u javne kuce
<CTCP2> 1 BTC vrijedi cca 900-1000 USD i tolko je i vrijedio u vrijeme pisanja clanka
<Stephens> zakaj ne
<rut> ivoks pa sto nema oglasa kakvih .. 
<Stephens> CTCP2: ko odredjuje vrednost BTC-a?
<Stephens> jel znas to?
<CTCP2> ""Raèunar bi, pored ostalog, trebalo da ima napajanje od bar 1.000 vati i dobro hlaðenje, a takav košta oko 4.000 evra. S njim, zarada bi bila od 50 do 100 dolara meseèno. Pri tom, neophodno je da imate dovoljno brz internet, a na raèunaru, koji traži bitkoine, nije moguæe otvarati nijedan drugi program""
<ivoks> cura mi je zgodina od bilo koje iz javne kuce :)
<Stephens> ako vec toliko pametujes
<CTCP2> a ovdje je napisano tolko gluposti
<Stephens> CTCP2: ko odredjuje vrednost BTC-a?
<CTCP2> da ne znam odkud pocet
<rut> ivoks aaaaa . onda nista . sorry :)
<CTCP2> ""Raèunar bi, pored ostalog, trebalo da ima napajanje od bar 1.000 vati i dobro hlaðenje, a takav košta oko 4.000 evra. S njim, zarada bi bila od 50 do 100 dolara meseèno. Pri tom, neophodno je da imate dovoljno brz internet, a na raèunaru, koji traži bitkoine, nije moguæe otvarati nijedan drugi program"
<Stephens> CTCP2: ko odredjuje vrednost BTC-a?
<CTCP2> a ovdje je napisano tolko gluposti da ne znam odkud pocet
<Stephens> pocni od moje
<Stephens> CTCP2: ko odredjuje vrednost BTC-a?
<CTCP2> Stephens jesi to ti pisao clanak?
<CTCP2> Stephens jesi to ti pisao clanak?
<Stephens> jesam
<Stephens> CTCP2: ko odredjuje vrednost BTC-a?
<rut> al ono kad posjetis takvo podneblje steta je ne probat cari azije 
<rut> nisi tamo svaki dan ipak :)
<Stephens> a sto bi placao 
<Stephens> kad moze for free da kresne
<CTCP2> "neophodno je da imate dovoljno brz internet" - brzina neta opce nije bitna jer ovo trosi mizerno
<Stephens> jedino ako je bas ruzan onda ne moze
<Stephens> ajde nemoj smarati sa glupostima nekim nego odgovori na pitanje
<rut> ma nije stvar u tome Stiven 
<Stephens> pametnice nasa
<CTCP2> "a na raèunaru, koji traži bitkoine, nije moguæe otvarati nijedan drugi program" - kak onda ja cijelo vrijeme radim potpuno normalno :D
<Stephens> CTCP zvani pametnica nasa
<CTCP2> "Raèunar bi, pored ostalog, trebalo da ima napajanje od bar 1.000 vati i dobro hlaðenje, a takav košta oko 4.000 evra"
<CTCP2> lol, dakle 30.000 kn
<CTCP2> no comment
<Stephens> nemoj ni komentirat
<Stephens> CTCP2: ko odredjuje vrednost BTC-a?
<Stephens> to ti meni odg.
<CTCP2> i najbolji dio "S njim, zarada bi bila od 50 do 100 dolara meseèno"
<Stephens> to ti meni odg.
<Stephens> to ti meni odg.
<Stephens> CTCP2: ko odredjuje vrednost BTC-a?
<CTCP2> ne znam kak ja onda zaradjujem 1000 USD/mj
<Hrki> Stephens: ja
<rut> bolje da me nema tu . stvarno ovdje samo o coinima 
<Stephens> HRKI MRKI MMMMMMM
<Hrki> ja sam u upravi i ja odredjujem vrijednost
<CTCP2> Stephens : clanak je sramota
<Stephens> ti si sramota
<Hrki> sve ovisi o vrijednosti nafte
<CTCP2> sjedi, 1
<Stephens> A JEL
<CTCP2> reci im nek ti zbrisu clanak
<CTCP2> i vrati pare
<Stephens> ZAR NE OVISI O CENI PILETA
<Stephens> AKO JE PILE ZIVE VAGE 20e
<Stephens> onda je pileci batak 1e
<Stephens> NE?
<Hrki> nikako, ovisi o ceni nafte
<Stephens> A PILE
<Stephens> A GDE JE PILE
<Stephens> I PECAT NA PILETU
<Stephens> Jel ste gledali zemunca u transu
<ivoks> Stephens: mir
<Hrki> pile je za litecoinove
<Stephens> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElnHWqJRaDI
<datase`> Stephens: Title: Zemunac doziveo trans tokom protesta protiv doselj, Views: 398242, Rating: 97.57942%
<Stephens> aha HRki to vec ima smisla
<Hrki> oni se vrednuju po kili pilecih prsa
<rut> Stiven postao si gori od mene 
<CTCP2> Stephens : citam komentare na clanku i vidi se da si ti komentirao xD
<Stephens> CTCP2: Citam komentare na kanalu i vidi se da si glup kao ponoc.
<ivoks> hm
<rut> :)
<rut> nije ovo vrijedanje .. 
<ivoks> Stephens: ohladi malo
<Hrki> jebote kaj se vrijedjate, ja sam dezurni troll ovdje
<Stephens> zasto ja
<CTCP2> ivoks : banuj ga zbog vrijedjanja xD
<Stephens> on prvi poceo
<CTCP2> Stephens : di sam ja vrijedjo :D
<Stephens> <CTCP2> Stephens : citam komentare na clanku i vidi se da si ti komentirao xD
<CTCP2> da, i?
<CTCP2> kak je to uvreda
<Stephens> a kako se to vidi?
<Stephens> i zasto se vidi?
<CTCP2> po istoj spici koju pricas ovdje
<CTCP2> to ne znaci da si glup, nit sam ja reko da si glup :D
<Stephens> Aha
<Stephens> Ako cemo tako onda ok
<rut> hmm zanimljivo je da sad jelly-a nema da djeli pravdu :)
<CTCP2> sad se ispricaj zbog vrijedjanja :D
 * CTCP2 ceka ispriku
 * CTCP2 ceka ispriku ili 1 BTC
<Stephens> Zasto da se ispricam
<Stephens> kad ja vec pricam?
<Stephens> ne kuzim
<Stephens> vec sam se ispricao
<CTCP2> [14.01.21=16:41:37] <Stephens> CTCP2: Citam komentare na kanalu i vidi se da si glup kao ponoc.
<CTCP2> CRNO NA BIJELOM
<Stephens> mogu do sutra da pricam, ali zasto?
<Stephens> ?
<Stephens> Sta na bijelom?
<Stephens> Jel ti to govoris da sam ja crnac?
<Stephens> jel si ti rasista?
<CTCP2> jel ti trebam boldat citat
<CTCP2> ne izvlaci se sad
<CTCP2> xD
 * CTCP2 OFF
<rut> haha
<Stephens> Ovo je vredjanje na rasnoj osnovi
<CTCP2> :DDD
<rut> jao pa ja dozivio to da je netko kickan osim mene
<Stephens> Nije
<Stephens> ti si bio banovan
<rut> pomalo . :)
<rut> doci ces i do toga 
<Stephens> pomalo od svega
<rut> al nije ovdje bilo vrijedanja .. 
<rut> malo zesca rasprava . nista vise
<CTCP2> "Bitcoin inaèe samo služi za identifikaciju koliko ljudi ima na Internetu, i to je sve."
<CTCP2> lol, kolko genijalaca medju komentarima
<Stephens> on je sarkastican
<Stephens> ali CTCP2 je genijalan
<Stephens> zar ne
<CTCP2> procitaj cijeli njegov komentar xD
<Stephens> jel si ti genijalac?
<rut> hahhaha
<Hrki> CTCP2: di je to mlim te, koji clanak
<CTCP2> Stephens : pa ak ti velis da jesam, onda.. :D
<CTCP2> Hrki http://www.b92.net/biz/komentari.php?nav_id=798176#
<Stephens> Pa velim kako ne
<rut> dajte rade o sexu a ne o coinima
<Hrki> rut kaj ti nije jasno o sexu
<rut> Hrki ti se sex guru ?
<Stephens> HRKI JE PAPRIKA
<Hrki> ne, jebem vrlo kratko
<rut> pa ako je ispod 1min onda sramota
<Stephens> Hrki: a kada jebes pile
<Stephens> lmao
<Hrki> rut krace od pjesme floydi
<rut> neznam koja je to 
<rut> ajmo . #ubuntu-balkan 
<Stephens> AE
<rut> popunite malo kanal
<Stephens> hocemo
<Stephens> IDEMO
<rut> tamo se moze o svemu .. nema op-a . ni kicka ni bana
<Hrki> ja ne zivim na balkanu
<Hrki> ja sam euro covek
<rut> onda zato tak i j****
<rut> :)
<Stephens> ahaha
<rut> koliko ti ono god. imas hrki ?
<Hrki> previse za svoju mentalnu razinu
<rut> sto ti tako tajnovit 
<Stephens> bolje je balkan
<SilverSpace> issssss #ubuntu-balkan
<Stephens> HRKI
<Stephens> SilverSpace: tako je spread the word
<rut> ajde silver .. pridurzi se 
<SilverSpace> previse mi je i dva kanala 
<rut> ma ajde :) kanal . vise .. manje
<SilverSpace> ima ki komada 
<SilverSpace> li*
<rut> bude .. !!
<SilverSpace> aha 
<rut> takvih komada sigurno ovdje nebude :)
<Stephens> Ima
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> spanjolska izlazi iz ESM-a
<ivoks> bravo
<ivoks> sad mogu poceti s oporavkom
<ravilov> /mode -o ivoks
<ravilov> :p
<Stephens> lol
<ravilov> cemu sad to??
<Stephens> zato sto je ubuntu-balkan bolji
<rut> haha
<Stephens> pa je ljut ;d
<rut> ovo mi je popravilo tjedan !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rut> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol
<ivoks> ravilov: radi preseravanja :)
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1012238_568727719875493_511786419_n.jpg
<rut> :)
<ivoks> chaky: ^ sta je to, a? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sram te bilo :)
<rut> prava guza !!!
<ravilov> ivoks, uopce nije preseravanje, mislio sam da si zaboravio da si op pa sam htio podsjetit
<ravilov> no dobro
<rut> boli ponos ?
<SilverSpace> nos 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zvijezde/molila-sam-boga-da-mi-podari-vece-grudi-916381
<SilverSpace> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4831, leaking memory
<SilverSpace> hm kkjeto
<SilverSpace> Trusty Tahr
<SilverSpace> za sad radi
<Hrki> CTCP2: polovili admine/modove SR2
<SilverSpace> kobajagi se vraca u f1
<Hrki> nemogu vjerovati koji debili, to je bila ista ekipa od proslog sajta, a admin ih je sve druko
<CTCP2> Hrki : wtf, lol
<CTCP2> daj link
<Hrki> a na nekom forumu su pricali, ugasio browser, gtg 
<Hrki> javio se neki lik iz pritvora :D
<CTCP2> si probo otvorit SR
<Hrki> nisam, jel radi?
 * jelly-home zna da je star kad kiddies na ircu koriste sigurnije platforme od njega
<CTCP2> jok, ni SR2 site ni SR2 forum
<CTCP2> ok, sad mi je otvorilo, al captcha ne sljaka
<CTCP2> Servers Overloaded
<CTCP2> The marketplace is currently experiencing very high traffic. Staff is aware of the problem, and is working on increasing market capacity. Please do not constantly refresh this page, check again in five minutes.
<CTCP2> sporo koma
<CTCP2> ali cin ise da radi
<CTCP2> i site i forum
<DomaMuffin> i'll just leave this here for MmikeDOMA https://www.mixcloud.com/soundnomaden/nu-swing-mix-vol-3/
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/q71/1601541_10201886483817930_5296435_n.jpg
<jelly-home> instantrimshot.com
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<SilverSpace> prejako 
<rut> ajmo .. dijele se opovi na #ubuntu-balkan
<jelly-home> ode kolega
<rut> vecer jelly-home
<Stephens> najbolji drugari ^
<rut> :) da je ovo moj kanal dao bih mu odmah +a
<jelly-home> sto je +a?
<rut> nekad davno na hybridu je to bilo nesto ispod +q ako se ne varam .. uglavnom crvena tockica .. 
<rut> jaca od zelene
<rut> pardon nije hibrid nego unreal 
 * jelly-home nema pojma o ircdovima
<Stephens> pa vidi se
<rut> ma laze ... zna 
<rut> pa on je na ircu od devedest i neke 
<Stephens> jer sam ja trenutno najjaci ircd host na svetu :)
<rut> evo ga https://www.alien.net.au/irc/usermodes.html
<rut> i da nisam sad drugar ???!! eh 
<rut> ja njemu +a on meni +b
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, ti si skroz na dodgeu?
<jelly-home> DOGE
<jelly-home> ne dodge.  ne dog.  DOGECOIN
<MmikeDOMA> DOGE!
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/doge
<weshmashian> very coin!
<Stephens> which movie to watch (comedy)?
<jelly-home> such money
<Stephens> IMDB LINK
<Stephens> jelly-home: !
<jelly-home> Stephens: reci
<Stephens> jelly-home: daj imdb link filma
<jelly-home> Stephens: kojeg filma?
<MmikeDOMA> "Now for the interesting part. Bitcoin payment. It worked. Cashier (very nice, young lady) didn't know what to do when transaction was showed as “unconfirmed" (it was waiting for 6 blockchain confirmations), but since we were eating in the bar, it was not a problem. She seemed genuinely interested on what's going on, and how it works, and, despite not being sure what to do about unconfirmed transaction, provided us with the 
<MmikeDOMA> food without any delay. Thanks a lot."
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.depesz.com/
<Mmike> http://whiteburger.pl/
<SilverSpace> kak cemo ispast papci i ostat bez polufinala 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj?
<Stephens> SilverSpace: 
<Stephens> IZDAJNIK
<CTCP2> da, rudarim na https://doge.pool.pm
<CTCP2> sam kaj mi je glupo kaj moram cekat X sati da vidim kolko sam zaradio
<CTCP2> mislim da mi je pamenije otic na neki multipool :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato kaj svecka razvaljuje poljake 
<SilverSpace> a francuzi ce se odmarati protiv svrscke 
<SilverSpace> i mi onda pusimo 
<CTCP2> Mmike : dodatan bonus je kaj LTCu diff pada jer svi rudare DOGE :D
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: bolje ti je da odes na sjevernipool
<jelly-home> much wow
<jelly-home> ok, dosta sa dogetalkom
<CTCP2> DOGE FTW
<Stephens> ma nemoj
<SilverSpace> cime 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: sve slike sa tim ćukom imaju titlove na engleskom kao da retard pise (tj. sam pas)
<Stephens> PAS
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: ovo tebi treba http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/overclockerima-msi/129842.aspx
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: otprilike ovako kako se Stephens ponaša na domaćem jeziku 
<jelly-home> http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/581722-doge
<CTCP2> SilverSpace pretjerano xD
<CTCP2> i hebes plocu takvog ranga koja nema bar 4 PCIe16x
<SilverSpace> kak ova ploca ima hdmi izlaz kaj ima grafiku na sebi
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: zasto bi neko "Military Class 4 komponente" a onda stavio bez ECC RAM supporta
<hbogner> e ovakve stranice su mi najbolje: http://www.axiom.hr ucitaj pa vidi url
<jelly-home> hbogner: gle, oni se bave grobljima a ne SEO optimizacijom
<CTCP2> MS smece
<CTCP2> + njubovi
<CTCP2> = bingo
<hbogner> jelly-home, znam, ali bave se WEB gisom
<hbogner> btw traze ljude pako netko hoce http://www.axiom.hr/AxiomOnama/PosaoAxiom/tabid/101/language/en-US/Default.aspx
<Stephens> samo kad si nam ti prepametan
<Stephens> trazim i ja
<jelly-home> hbogner: nekak mi je to morbidno!
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: fakad ne kuzim ove danasnje ploce 
<hbogner> pusti pusti, to je biznis, frajer ima neki gis davno pisan u VB-u i mjesecno na njemu zaradjuje na odrzavanje, a nist neradi
<jelly-home> valjda za gejmere i overklokanje, a ne za pouzdanost
<hbogner> jelly-home, moja bi trebala biti za pouzdanost, bar sam tako skuzio
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: ova ti ima odmah tipke na ploci pali/gasi :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sta kazes na ovu? http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4481#ov
<Mmike> hbogner, to za mintalicu?
<hbogner> Mmike, to za radni stroj, desktop
<Mmike> kaj ti treba sli?
<hbogner> Mmike, neminiram vec godinu i pol, ako ne i dve
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> sad si presto :)
<Mmike> hbogner, nema esata ploca
<Mmike> a ja moram u ducan
<Mmike> aj se vidimo lejtr
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jebes to ne moze atom gore :)
<SilverSpace> treba mi neko struju placat 
<hbogner> Mmike, lose citas: 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3 6/7) or 2 eSATA 6Gb/s connectors on the back panel, 
<Stephens> LOOP
<SilverSpace> KLOOP
<CTCP3> <SilverSpace> CTCP2: ova ti ima odmah tipke na ploci pali/gasi :)
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> jesi mi napravio one prekidace? xD
<SilverSpace> opa poljska preokrenula
<hbogner> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/q71/995056_639120636152616_642510755_n.jpg
<hbogner> ha ha ha ha ha
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: to bi mi bilo smijesno samo da vec 5 godina zivim u KSA, a ne ovdje :( 
<Stephens> hbogner: 
<Stephens> halo
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, ksa?
<SweetMuffin> Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
<hbogner> ahaa
<SilverSpace> tad mu tek ne bi bilo smjesno 
<SweetMuffin> Kaj sad ti bradati znas kaj je meni smijesno ? :) I, jel stigao DP konverter, da ti dodjem prehladu pokloniti ?:D
<SilverSpace> idemo poljska 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: nisam bradat kupio si aparaturu za brijanje :)
<SweetMuffin> A bil si slatki,tak cekinjav, kazu zene ;)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ni jos stiglo samo mi danas stigo daljinac 
<SweetMuffin> Za kaj si daljinski uzeo ?
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv7BRXvZJbI
<datase`> tonil: Title: Begini & Ivan Zak - Obriši suze (Official Video), Views: 2916661, Rating: 96.92354%
<SilverSpace> kad sam mulac jebeni koji nije vidio da pred senzorom ima kutiju 
<SilverSpace> ali ok je daljinac 
<ivoks> drz' te fige
<ivoks> vrijeme je za biti direktor u stranoj firmi :)
<SweetMuffin> sretno, ivoks
<tonil> ivoks, promotion at last?
<tonil> congratz
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: mislil sam pitati za koji uredjaj, to je za RP ? 
<ivoks> nije at last
<ivoks> vec ih je bilo nekoliko
<ivoks> ovo je malo ozbiljnija promjena, ako dodje do toga
<tonil> ivoks, ljubomoran sam pomalo na tebe stari mi je pomorac a ti obidjes vise svijeta od njega a za to se stvarno treba potrudit
<hbogner> go ivoks go, a onda ocekujemo klasicnu balkansku pricu, da nas sve zaposlis preko veze :D
<ivoks> nemas tu sta biti ljubomoran
<ivoks> haha
<hbogner> ocu ured na cosku zgrade i zgodnu tajnicu
<SweetMuffin> Ja ocu zgradu :)
<ivoks> bas ste balkanci
<rut> eto balkanci na #ubuntu-balkan kanal :)
<SweetMuffin> Pa, da :) 
<ivoks> nitko se nije zapitao 'a sto ja opce znam raditi' :)
<hbogner> ivoks, ma nismo, netreba janjetina svaki dan, dosta je ovo sto sam naveo
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: ja znam sto znam raditi i to me ne ometa u htijenju da imam zgradu !:) 
<hbogner> :D
<tonil> ivoks, koji sektor il branša je ta kompanija?
<OneKorea> sigurno IT
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ta tv 
<SilverSpace> za*
<hbogner> ja bas mislim da je agronomija, pcelarstvo, smjer zujanje
<jelly-home> vrijeđat pčelare
<tonil> ^
<tonil> +1
<jelly-home> ivoks: tehnicki ili neki jos menadjerskiji? :-)
<hbogner> pusti pusti, moji se bave pcelama na selu
<SilverSpace> odlucujemo sami o sebi 
<SilverSpace> protiv poljske 
<Mmike> 2 x eSATA 6Gb/s connectors
<Mmike> fakat
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/chrysler-200-amerikanac-na-alfinoj-platformi/1156892/
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-22
<ravilov> ju
<Mmike> http://blog.backblaze.com/2014/01/21/what-hard-drive-should-i-buy/
<Mmike> segata? wd? :)
<Mmike> samsung! :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim - annual fail rate za jednu vrst barakudi je 120%
<Mmike> kak to moze bit?
<Mmike> Annual Failure Rate = (Number of Drives that Failed / Number of Drive-Years)
<Mmike> tak
<tonil> kako ovi nasi glazbenici plagiraju one rumunjske
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4g_CkI7gqQ
<datase> tonil: Title: Ivan Zak  - Decko sa Balkana Lyrics 2010, Views: 69997, Rating: 92.061072%
<tonil> nemogu virovat
<tonil> :/
<Mmike> "We have also been running one Backblaze Storage Pod full of enterprise drives storing users’ backed-up files as an experiment to see how they do. So far, their failure rate, has been statistically consistent with drives in the commercial storage systems."
<Mmike> "Overall, I argue that the enterprise drives we have are treated as well as the consumer drives. And the enterprise drives are failing more."
<Mmike> "So, Are Enterprise Drives Worth The Cost?
<Mmike> From a pure reliability perspective, the data we have says the answer is clear: No."
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi ti vlaj_ludi? :D
<ivoks> Babica postujem jer je nezavisan za razliku od jutarnjega...reci mi di ovo mos procitat u Hrvatskim medijima!?Jel itko spomenuo u jutarnjem ili 24 sata od ovome!?
<ivoks> ko da je Mmike pisao :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ivoks, aj se u kontekst neki turni :)
<ivoks> na indexu neki clanak
<Mmike> i, da, index, za razliku od jutarnjeg, je neovisan :)
<Mmike> nah, ne komentiram clanke
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/segon-je-duzan-za-kamate-hboru-skoro-160-tisuca-kuna-ali-linicu-sve-je-cisto/723049.aspx
<Mmike> naucio na newsima dos and donts :)
<Mmike> stovise, nit ne citam komentare
<ivoks> a meni su odbili platiti subvencije jer sam 30kn manje uplatio
<Mmike> banda zlocinacka
 * Mmike se vise uopce ne sekira
<Mmike> nema smisla
<Mmike> otvoreni i antena
<Mmike> pa to su 'all on repeat' radio stanice
<Mmike> jedno te faking isto all the time
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> totalni i soundset slusam ja
<Mmike> ja imam u autu sugavi mazdin cd drek
<Mmike> idem si bas danas umontirat mp3 pustator
<Mmike> navodno glumi cd changer
<Mmike> pa se fino integrira u display
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa sto nisi sasi reko da ti spoji bana jack za ulaz na radio
<drj_cro> pa ustekas mob i pustas si kaj hoces
<Mmike> s mobitela?
<drj_cro> da
<Mmike> dok vozim? :)
<drj_cro> il sa cega vec oces sto
<drj_cro> kao ne usas mob dok vozis? :)
<Mmike> pa, ne bas :)
<Mmike> to mi se cini iznimno neprakticno
<Mmike> ovo je super, u biti, usb stick ili sdkarticu uguras unutra, i ovaj se predstavi k'o cd changer
<Mmike> i mosh koristiti mazdine kontrole na radiju/volanu 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> mazda je to pokusala napraviti nativno
<ivoks> pa su ujebali
<ivoks> audio sustav je jedini razlog zasto vec ne vozim novu mazdu 6
<Mmike> brijem da vecina auti to tak ima
<Mmike> mislmi, mosh ti kupit
<Mmike> cuda :)
<ivoks> ne, znas kaj su na mazdi napravili
<drj_cro> ivoks: sto fali audio sustavu na mzdama?
<ivoks> na novoj mazdi 6
<Mmike> al' ovaj lik od kojeg sam kupio auto veli da 'nije htio mp3 jer nije znao sto je to'
<ivoks> ako ustekas cd/dvd/disk/mob s mp3icama
<ivoks> on ide sve to prvo indeksirati, prije nego ti pokaze uredjaj
<ivoks> ljudi se zale da s 32gb telefonima to zna trajati i 10 minuta
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Yatour-Radio-Player-Adapter-Changer/dp/B00CD1Q0HQ
<Mmike> to imam
<Mmike> ne kuzim to 'pustanje mp3ca s telefona'
<Mmike> zasto bi to itko htio?
<ivoks> ustekas telefon, dodjes na kraj grada i onda ti audio sustav kaze 'sad mogu svirat'
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da frendova honda radi to tak nekak slicno isto
<ivoks> Mmike: pa zato sto telefon ima 32gb, ide svuda gdje i ja i ima svu muziku koju zelim
<ivoks> Mmike: al ovaj to radi svaki put
<ivoks> nema memoriju
<ivoks> vec ako ugasis auto i ponovno upalis - sve odpocetka
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> vleim, isto tak je na novom accordu
<Mmike> mislim, doduse
<ivoks> to su idiotizmi
<Mmike> ugl, meni je to naopacki koncept
<Mmike> muziku imas u autu
<Mmike> ne nosas ju sa sobom :0
<ivoks> indeksiraj u backgroundu
<ivoks> sta, imas neki los telefon? :)
<ivoks> ja imam svu svoju mjuzu koju sam kupio na telefonu
<ivoks> doduse, novi ford ima sustav koji je napravio microsoft
<ivoks> pa mi je to isto veliki turn off
<Mmike> frend ima u hjundajiju pajonirov 'kazic'
<Mmike> u koji ustekas usb stick
<Mmike> i sviraj, brate
<Mmike> lijepo, fino, stajlis, sexy, kak treba bit
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/wc-kabine-hit-na-twitteru-rusija-na-ovo-potrosila-50-milijardi-dolara---320414.html
<Mmike> a ne ove mega-impregnacije da mi se glazba stisa kad prdnem jace ili kad udjem u tunel da s epojaca
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/adagamov/status/425611216086917120/photo/1
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> na istoku je to fora :)
<Mmike> veli frend da u kini imas 'kakalicu', 10 WCova, 5 s jedne strane, 5 s druge, pa se mosh gledat u oci s onim koji sere s druge strane 
<Mmike> mozete stenjat skup a:)
<Mmike> idem na poso
<Mmike> ajte
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ne moras do kine, da si isao u vojsku srao bi i sam i u drustvu, na cucavcu i u shumi :d
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go_LIz7kTok
<datase> ravilov: Title: World's Deadliest - Zombie Snails, Views: 961235, Rating: 97.25348%
<ivoks> IBM prodaje serverski biznis
<ivoks> prosle godine je pokusao prodati to lenovu
<ivoks> ali sad prodaju bilo kome
<ivoks> x86 serverski biznis
<ivoks> postoji mogucnost da ce novi xSeries dolaziti iz DELLa :)
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304757004579331232169084684?mg=reno64-wsj&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424052702304757004579331232169084684.html
<SweetMuffin> Ako tko ima bandwitha viska, mozete uspjesno dovrsiti download http://terafile.co/6215249157ec/null ( firmware file za moj tablet ) ?
<jelly> SweetMuffin: treba mu sat vremena, veli chrome
<ivoks> malo smijeha uvijek dobro dodje
<ivoks> We're happy to tell you about a new version of DraftSight – V1R5.0. In this version we've added some great new user-requested features — including Search in Options.
<ravilov> wow
<ravilov> sta ce bit sljedece? Save in File?
<SilverSpace> dan  narode 
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B32yjbCSVpU
<datase> ravilov: Title: Ugly Kid Joe - Cats In The Cradle, Views: 6995009, Rating: 98.782072%
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/schumacher-ce-vegetirati-do-kraja-zivota/1157198/
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ulltradimm-ssd/129862.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm ne kuzim bas 
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/aWZLeZA?ref=fbp
<MmikePoso> "This is bullshit, No such thing in development and the picture is not even from an Israeli airport."
<MmikePoso> lol :D
<ravilov> neki ne kuze trolanje
<ivoks> netko je pricao o rusiji
<ivoks> Za vrijeme trajanja Zimskih olimpijskih igara Rusija će, iz sigurnosnih razloga, pomaknuti svoje državne granice za 11 km u Abhaziju.
<ivoks> pa to je cak i bez rukavica :)
<ivoks> evo, tu cemo si uzeti komad gruzije
<ivoks> pa ce onda pomaknuti 20km u ukraijnu
<jelly> http://prosign.tumblr.com/post/33766157596/someone-has-made-fake-london-underground-signs-and # to je trolanje
<CTCP2> ah, Velika Majcicaa Rusija i Veliki Vodja Putin...
<CTCP2> <3 <3 <3 <3
<CTCP2> jelly lol
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> veliki vodja
<ivoks> pozvao US navy da im pomogne oko sigurnosti
<ivoks> bahahahaha
<CTCP2> to se zove diplomacija
<ivoks> to se zove 'we can't do shit, help!'
<MmikePoso> ma
<MmikePoso> to je sve hoax
<MmikePoso> ja mislim da olimpijade nece niti biti
<ivoks> pa i nece
<MmikePoso> slicno k'o sto nece biti nit svjeckog u nogometu
<ivoks> nema snijega :D
<CTCP2> to je taktika da se ameri osjete vaznima
<CTCP2> Veliki Putin zna sve fore
<jelly> SweetMuffin: private.
<SilverSpace> Putin ce napraviti snijeg 
<CTCP2> pazi ovu bolesnicu : http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ruza-tomasic-na-svojoj-listi-za-europarlament-zeli-zeljku-markic/723112.aspx
<CTCP2> "Voljela bih da Hrvatska napokon ima predsjednika vjernika" - nema sta, to je najbitnije u ovoj drzavi.. Krava zatucana..
<ivoks> CTCP2: velika vecina ljudi u ovoj zemlji to isto tako misli
<ivoks> ne mozes ih tako vrijedjati javno
<CTCP2> nema sta, najbitnija karakteristika politicara/predsjednika/vodja je da je vjernik
<CTCP2> prvo to, a zatim tek sve ostalo
<CTCP2> ostalo je ionak nebitno
<CTCP2> i kao drugo ne vrijedjam "sve", vec nju
<SilverSpace> bitno je da predsjednik ima savjetnicu koja se javno hvali da ne placa tv pretplatu 
<CTCP2> pa nisu ni oni cisti, istina
<CTCP2> njima treba isto noga u dupe
<CTCP2> al komentiram ovu bolesnicu gore
<CTCP2> i jos zeli markicku u eu parlamentu :)))))))))))))))))))))))
<jelly> CTCP2: radije bi da imamo premijera koji se ponasa po krscanskim regulama nego predsjednika, kojem su ovlasti skresane i koji je manje-vise figurehead
<CTCP2> da te ispravim, zelis reci "krascanskim regulama na papiru"
<CTCP2> aka "vjernici radi sela"
<jelly> ne
<CTCP2> 95% tih "vjernika" su moj kurac vjernici
<SilverSpace> zelje su jedno realnost drugo i ti zelis puno bitcoina ;)
<CTCP2> sto je veci vjernik, to vise gleda kak da zajebe nekog
<CTCP2> "vjernik"
<jelly> to nije prava stvar
<CTCP2> dobro, uopce nemam zeludac za te vjerske spike i rasprave
<CTCP2> dok ima ovakvih tema http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/broj-nezaposlenih-u-2013-popravili-izbacivanjem-120-tisuca-ljudi-s-burze-bez-posla-vise-od-pola-milijuna-hrvata/723111.aspx
<CTCP2> sta nije rekla da zeli predsjednika koji ce smanjiti nezaposlenost za pola
<CTCP2> il tak nesto
<CTCP2> neg da je "vjernik"
<ravilov> ako je actually *pravi* vjernik i ponasa se kao takav, iz toga slijedi sve ostalo
<jelly> ^^
<CTCP2> a takvih je 0,1% :D
<ravilov> to nije problem vjere
<CTCP2> kolko sam vidio likova koji idu u crkvu, kunu se u postenje itd
<jelly> tj. ako se trudi biti krscanin (vjera naime ima raznih)
<CTCP2> a zatim te sjebu ko najvece smece
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto ti smeta vjera 
<ravilov> jer ima potpuno krivi uzorak
<CTCP2> jelly : ti pricas o nekom imaginarnom svijetu kao http://feminspire.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/My-Little-Pony-Friendship-is-Magic-my-little-pony-friendship-is-magic-32310685-1600-1000.jpg :D
<SweetMuffin> thx jelly
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : ne smeta mene vjera neg prioritizranje vjere
<jelly> smeta mu jer povezuje rijec sa bagrom koja je vjernik na papiru, iz navike
<CTCP2> i lazno busanje tom vjerom
<ravilov> CTCP2, nista od navedenog nije problem *vjere*
<ravilov> nego pojedinca i drustva
<jelly> ravilov: a nisu ni sve vjere iste
<CTCP2> pa gle, znamo sta vjera znaci u teoriji
<CTCP2> a znamo sta znaci u praksi :D
<ravilov> ok, buduci da smo u .hr, ogranicavam se na krscanstvo
<CTCP2> kod nas su SVI vjernici
<jelly> cisto sumnjam da bi ova prihvatila deklariranog vjernika sotonista :-)
<CTCP2> a zajebali bi rodjenu mater za par kuna
<ravilov> CTCP2, tocno, znamo... ali zasto je to onda problem vjere?
<CTCP2> ravilov : zato jer se pojmom "vjere" manipulira i sere
<ravilov> CTCP2, razmisljas previse ograniceno
<CTCP2> i zato jer je ta vjera zadnja kaj bi trebalo brinut ljude
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: joj gluposti pises 
<ravilov> ili nije
<ravilov> ^^
<SilverSpace> ti imas problem sa vjerom 
<CTCP2> dobro, ja ne znam kaj vi podrazumijevate pod pojmom vjere
<CTCP2> isusa i njegovo ucenje prije 2000 godina
<ravilov> CTCP2, trebas se malo ohladit i razmisljat hladne glave a ne ovako ogorcen situacijom
<CTCP2> ili ovo sto je danas vjera u praksi
<CTCP2> (aka limcemjerje i pranje mozga)
<ravilov> to sto se pojmom tako manipulira i opet nije problem vjere
<SilverSpace> kaj to isto nemas i od strane vlade, pranje mozga 
<CTCP2> ravilov a na sta ti mislis da ova tomasicka misli kad zeli da predjesnik bude "vjernik"? :D
<SilverSpace> licemjerje 
<ravilov> CTCP2, ne znam, ne znam zenu niti znam citati misli
<SilverSpace> mogo si danas gledati sabor 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : licemjerje nekih 10-ih ne opravdava licemjerje ovih "vjernika" kao tomasicka
<ravilov> meh
<ravilov> rucak
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : ne smatram ja samo tomasicku licmjerkom vec i HDZovce i SDPovce i cijelu politicku bagru
<CTCP2> ne samo sto se tice "vjere" vec i hrpe ostalog
<SilverSpace> ba bi vidio kako Anticevicka govori o lopovluku a kriminalca ima doma u krevetu 
<SilverSpace> pa*
<SilverSpace> to je licemjerje koje prolazi 
<CTCP2> pa ok, pljuvao bi i njih da se tak javno busaju postenjem i vjerom
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<CTCP2> al ovdje ne pljujem samo tomasicku vec generalno to busanje vjerom
<ivoks> hzz ima novi web
<ivoks> toliko je funkcionalan
<ivoks> da kad odes na:
<ivoks> http://burzarada.hzz.hr/
<ivoks> i kliknes na broj slobodnih radnih mjesta
<ivoks> dobijes '301, za to moramo na staru stranicu'
<CTCP2> :DDD
<CTCP2> zar mislis da njima ta radna mjesta opce znace nekaj? xDDD
<ravilov> jbg, nezadovoljan i ogorcen situacijom, velike promjene individualac sam ne moze napraviti, pa sta drugo nego okrivljavat stagod prvo naidje... recimo vjeru
<CTCP2> ravilov : jebena analiza :D
<CTCP2> sjedi, 1
<CTCP2> ja sam nezadovoljan zbog opceg stanja u drzavi
<CTCP2> a ne radi samog sebe
<SilverSpace> da i za to ti je kriva vjera 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo 
<ravilov> gdje sam ja to rekao da si nezadovoljan radi samog sebe?
<CTCP2> daj citaj malo bolje, nije mi KRIVA vjera vec ona nece nis PROMIJENIT
<ravilov> to ti ne mozes znati
<CTCP2> kak ce to sto je predsjednik vjernik izvuc zemlju iz govana? :DDD
<SilverSpace> mozda ce mu papa pomoci 
<ravilov> imas krivi uzorak "vjernika" i ne mozes pretpostavke i procjene bazirati na tome
<SilverSpace> nevjerniku sigurno nece 
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> ravilov imam ja sasvim dobar uzorak
<ravilov> nemas
<ravilov> jer eto u hr ne mozes imat dobar uzorak
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : aha, papa ce nam pomoc tak sto uzimaju milijarde godisnje na racun te vjere? :D
<SilverSpace> nisi skuzio 
<ravilov> nope, ne kopca
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> kasnis 
<weshmashian> i arrive precisely on time :)
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: ako pricekas 3 sekunde, sam te preusmjeri, mislim da je korektno da te obavjeste da napustas njihov sajt, mozda i moraju
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: :)
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: javio se kodeks s ponudom
<MmikePoso> 213 kuna 
<MmikePoso> kaj brijes?
<SweetMuffin> Skup ! 
<SweetMuffin> Kupis ljepse usb zvucnike za tu paru
<SweetMuffin> Napisi im da su lopine
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/j0I9eZ
<SweetMuffin> Da je to ionak trebalo doci s monitorom da su pitalo konstruktora, a ne corporate sales
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: hm kak su digli cijenu 
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: iz engleske 185 kn http://is.gd/RiZtzV
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: kako bi onda dodatno zaradili 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: ovo je bilo jedno od onih nije-pitanje, jelda ? :D
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: poklonim ti rakiju ali ti case prodam 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SweetMuffin nateze iz flase
<SilverSpace> garantiram bolje je iz case :)
 * SilverSpace bi bio jebeni trgovac magle 
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: poanta je da web koji sluzi za trazenje posla i informacije o poslu jos uvijek nema te informacije
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: to su prvo trebali prebaciti na novi web
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: poanta je da je to portal za trazenje posla, a ne brojke koliko jos ljudi nema posla. sidelinkovi rade, s korektnim upozorenjem. Ne ? Kome , osim tebi i novinarima,je  prvo sto tamo pogleda - broj nezaposlenih ? 
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: ja govorim o oglasnoj ploci s poslovima
<CTCP2> obzirom da je odnos ponude i potraznje 1:1000, itekak je bitan broj nezaposlenih :D
<ivoks> kad kliknes na 'pokazi mi koji su poslovi dostupni', dobijes 'to je jos na starom siteu, go look for it yourself'
<ivoks> jer te ne preusmjeri na plocu, vec na index.html
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: ne u dijelu na koji sam se ja referencirao,a  kasnije si dalje zastranio : http://jebo.me/pas/2 
<ivoks> koja je onda svrha novog sitea
<SweetMuffin> to sigurno ovdje pise http://www.hzz.hr/default.aspx?id=10082 
<SweetMuffin> I nema veze s 301 greskom
<SweetMuffin> *upozorenjem
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gQSkppYviw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: British Army's Black Hornet Nano UAV, Views: 379399, Rating: 94.891672%
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl0IlD4qLUM
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Ronaldo, Kobe Bryant, Roger Federer,  Ronaldinho, Rooney and Ribéry/ Nike ad, Views: 10839674, Rating: 98.35712%
<jelly> mond kokos <3
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/SOSTz3
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj su ti dosadile rum nesto :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyv5rVPUGLU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Hefeweizen Einschenkvorrichtung, beer pouring gadget, Views: 80467, Rating: 96.80982%
<jelly> SilverSpace: treba sve probat 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-ElN-BWyvE
<datase> jelly: Title: Aesthetic Empathy - The Name of The Butterfly (Lyrics Video) (HD), Views: 4218, Rating: 98.823528%
<jelly> (bosanci, ref. sa lzs kanala)
<Hrki> daj mi recite kako to da ova biosova baterija izdrzi dosta dugo, meni vec radi 10 godina bez problema
<Hrki> je ona punjiva?
<ivoks> jer si stalno ustekan u struju?
<ivoks> u tih 10 godina, radila je 24h mozda
<ravilov> plus sto BIOS prakticki ne trosi nista
<jelly> zar RTC ne ide stalno prek te baterije
<Hrki> je, to je stolni komp
<ravilov> baterija inace nije punjiva, cak stovise to je obicna baterija kakvu mozes kupit kod urara ili u foto ducanu
<ivoks> siguran sam da ima bridge
<ravilov> jelly, mislim da ne ako je komp upaljen/ustekan
<Hrki> ali sam cuo da kao sat radi cijelo vrijeme, sad neznam dali crpi iz te baterijice ili preko napajanja
<ivoks> koji koristi napajanje
<jelly> ne kod urara, nabit ce cijenu
<ravilov> jelly, nisam rekao da je najbolja opcija, samo da je opcija :)
<ravilov> uz malo srece moze ih bit i u obicnim ducanima, mozda cak i na kioscima
<ravilov> poanta je samo da je to najobicnija standardna baterija, nikakva specijalnost
<Hrki> ja cu vise popizdit i od vlade i od beskorisnog HZZ-a, pa njima treba vise od mjesec dana da srede poticaje za prvo zaposljavanje, kad ovi to srede poslodavac ce se vec ohladiti od mene, da ih jebem spore
<ravilov> bemliti presocnu mandarinu
<ravilov> zasrala mi hlace
<ravilov> $#%#%@##$^%&*
<SweetMuffin> Imam dvije graficke i dva monitora-svaki na jednoj grafickoj. Radi li u unityu,u takvom setupu,extended desktop ? 
<jelly> SweetMuffin: obje graficke na istom driveru?
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ne. Jedna je onboard intelica, druga amdusha u pci slotu
<jelly> kod mene je jednostavno -- to uopce ne radi :-)
<jelly> ili onboard ili diskretna
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<jelly> nije li xinerama jako deprecated
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<SweetMuffin> ako radi .. 
<SweetMuffin> Matrox upute !! :) 
<jelly> to izgleda dovoljno staro da bude stetno
<jelly> (nvidia driveri zadnje 2 godine podrzavaju xrandr 1.2)
<SweetMuffin> ;) Bar znam da je netko prije mene pokusao nesto bar slicno :) 
<jelly> (za ostalo ne znam, ali... matrox ;-)
<ivoks> da, xrandr bi trebao to rijesiti
<jelly> SweetMuffin: da, sa dvije graficke koje pogoni isti driver to radi (na nvidiji)
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: ne sumnjam da se nekak moze, samo me zanimalo koliko je je*anje prije nego i sam probam. 
<jelly> ali za razliciti driver, pojma
<ivoks> pa spoji monitore i probaj
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: nemam jos ni linux instaliran 
<ivoks> imas live ubuntu
 * SweetMuffin radi checklistu , na bolovanju se ima vremena
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: necem tak, uvijek se uhvatim da sam 45x rebootao u live da nekaj probam jer si nisam prvo slozio listu kaj opce ocu ( u 99% od tih 45 si ni ne zapisem kaj sam radio dok sam probavao) 
<SweetMuffin> Jel moram spominjati da majnam s tim pcem i da "spice must flow" ? :Dž
<jelly> :Dž? 
<SweetMuffin> ":D"+PromasioSamMaliEnter
<jelly> :Џ
 * SweetMuffin optuzi jelly-a za silovanje UTFa :)
<jelly> a što bi tek rekao za :ǅ
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin & MmikePoso : upravo prebacih DOGE-ove u BTCE-a na https://vircurex.com/ . Zaradio oko 0,1 BTC u manje od 24 sata . Na LTCu bi to bilo 3x manje
<jelly> woof
<SweetMuffin> Lijepo
<SweetMuffin> Meni se s mojim kapacitetom opce ne isplati to dirati :) 
<CTCP2> kak ne, 3x vise je 3x vise, bez obzira na cifru
<ravilov> 3 x 0 = ?
<ravilov> :p
<SweetMuffin> :) Mozebit' , oliko cesto konvertiras i koliko ti je to posla ? 
<SweetMuffin> ( kam je otisla oprema za ronjenje za klince http://tinyurl.com/oub92gg )
<CTCP2> sad sam konverto, jednom
<CTCP2> 1 min klikanja
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: to mi se cini puno zajebancije ( pazi, da zivim od toga, sve ok). ne vjerujem u te altvalute ni-imalo, pa bi morao koncvertirati svaki dan .. dnevno zaradim malo .. tebi se vjerojatno isplati tako
<CTCP2> 1min je fakat puno zajebancije xDDD
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: ovi n LTCu ce prec u multipool, cini se, ne bi me cudilo da vec sad majnam dogeove
<CTCP2> da, i ja cu probat neki multipool
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: eto, ja radije gledam peraje :) Filthy casual sam, kaj ces 
<CTCP2> s tim da odjebus od ltcrabbita, prebugoviti su
<SweetMuffin> **na rabbitu
<SweetMuffin> ltcrabbit ce biti mma i tata vrlo brzo, bush videl :)
<CTCP2> nek bude kaj god oces, al nek drugog zakidaju za 30% :>
<CTCP2> a i kad ne zakidaju, serveri im timeoutaju
<CTCP2> NE FALA xD
<SweetMuffin> ti si promijenio server i sad imas vise ? 
<SweetMuffin> *pool
<CTCP2> islo je i na ltrcrabbitu vise, pa neobjasnjivo se smanji za 1/3 u satu
<CTCP2> sto se ne bi smjelo dogadjat
<CTCP2> jer im je efikasnost navodno 98%
<SweetMuffin> nisi mi odgovorio, da li si probao drugdje, kako smo vec pricali ?
<CTCP2> al vidis, na ovom polu di sad rudarim
<CTCP2> ide u 95% tocnosti po satu
<CTCP2> njije u 0,01% tocno
<CTCP2> al nema osiclaicja ko na LTCrabbitu
<CTCP2> od 30%
<SweetMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/5743_803111613048275_1261896796_n.jpg #high fashion peraje
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: ne znam vise kak bi te pitao, na stranu sve brojke i web sucelja, kad pogledas isplate kroz 7 dana, da i drugdje dobijes vise ? 
<SweetMuffin> *da li
<CTCP2> da, sad sam ti reko da rudarim na https://pool.pm
<CTCP2> nije bilo nikakvih manjkova ko na ltcrabbitu
<CTCP2> sitnih od par posto, al to je zanemarivo
<SweetMuffin> kak dugo si tamo ?
<SweetMuffin> PPLNS ,bah
<CTCP2> nekad nadje brze, nekad sporije, al u prosjeku je to isti racku
<CTCP2> poanta je da nema onakvih neobjasnjivih manjkova
<Hrki> daj mi recite vi koji trosite puno uredskog materijala, dali se isplati zamjenski toner, tj. znam da se isplati zanima me dali on unistava printer?
<SweetMuffin> PPS je isti racku, pplns nije ( http://pool-x.eu/aboutpplns )
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: IMO,da
<Hrki> imo da unistava printer? :D
<SweetMuffin> da
<SweetMuffin> http://englishrussia.com/2014/01/21/nuclear-cruiser-of-new-generation/ # GG Rusija
<Hrki> je taj sajt sprdacina' :D
<Hrki> ?
<SweetMuffin> Ne znam, ali podmornicu mozes pogledati i drugdje .. http://sploid.gizmodo.com/this-is-russias-newest-nuclear-attack-submarine-1506433298
<CTCP2> bitno da je na stranici trojan :D
<Hrki> kojoj? meni avast nista ne detektira
<SweetMuffin> Saywhat ?
<CTCP2> Hrki : normalno da ne detektira kad avast nije antivirus :D
<CTCP2> HEUR:Trojan.Script.Generic	Inactive	http://chohquae.viopolet.com:8000/	22.1.2014.  14:36:39	
<SweetMuffin> haur, inactive .. odi proc
<Hrki> a sta je avast majke ti :)
<CTCP2> djecja igracka xD
<SweetMuffin> Hrki: vis da je postao i sikjuriti speslist :) 
<tonil> da
<CTCP2> KAV i NOD32 su jedino kaj vrijedi, ostalo su imitacije AV-a
<tonil> trojan je tu 
<tonil> kaspersky isto detektira
<Hrki> heh :) ja trazim free solucije 
<CTCP2> pa i KAV je free xD
<Hrki> a taj kaspersky je najnadobudniji av koji sam koristio
<SweetMuffin> De autput od kasperskog
<CTCP2> uz 30 dana trial reseter :>
<Hrki> za svaki kurac me cima, nemogu ni mail pogledat bez da me tlaci
<CTCP2> bolje da cima previse, neg ko Avast da propusta
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: si otisao na URL koji ti ovaj nudi ? :D
<CTCP2> ne xD
<SweetMuffin> Ebla vas heuristika+paranoja :) 
<SweetMuffin> sandbox that bi**h if you don't trust her
<Hrki> bas to, ionako ti nebude ni jedan pomogel dok naletis na 0day shit
<Hrki> vidio sam kako mi je eset bio nemocan dok sam popusio prije par godina jednog crva
<Hrki> detektiro mi cijeli c: kao pun virusa :)
<tonil> HEUR:Trojan.Script.Generic inactive http://chohquae.viopolet.com:8000/
<CTCP2> nijedan AV nije 100,0000% siguran, al bolje bit 99% siguran neg 31% ko s Avastom :)
<SweetMuffin> tonil: si ti procitao output, provjerio url ? :D
<Hrki> di si bogati taj 31% izvuko :D
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin i da je otvorio URL, to mu nis ne znci jer ova danasnja govna su malo pametnija
<CTCP2> kad drugi put otvoris s istog IPa, maskira ti sadrzaj
<CTCP2> bar sam naletio na par takvih mudrijih
<CTCP2> npr na http://www.prijevodi-online.org je bilo takvo neko govno
<CTCP2> dodjes drugi put, nema vise nista
<CTCP2> zapamti te po cookijima i IP-u
<CTCP2> zgleda sve ok
<CTCP2> jedva sam objasnio adminima da im je zarazen
<SweetMuffin> i , kaj radi taj heuristikom prozvan trojan ? :) 
<CTCP2> pojma nit me zanima xD
<CTCP2> ko sto me nije zanimalo ni na http://www.prijevodi-online.org
<Hrki> sigurno se sumnjivo ponasa :)
<SweetMuffin> Pa kak znas da je trojan ? :D
<Hrki> meni su masu crackova sumnjivi trojan :)
<SweetMuffin> Mozda gole zene iz tvog kvarta traze bas tebe ! :) 
<CTCP2> pa zato jer je je AV detektiro na http://www.prijevodi-online.org + po ponasanju (maskiranju) se vidlo da nije bas cisto :)
<Hrki> pa to je cista stranica :D
<Hrki> ekipa rucno provjerava i odobrava prijevode, imaju opaka pravila
<CTCP2> sad je, kad su makli sranja kaj su se ubacivala u HTML
<Hrki> samo pazi, daj mi reci tko te danas moze zaraziti preko javascripti ili preko browsera
<Hrki> cemu uopce koristite internet security, nepotrebno
<CTCP2> virus/traojan/stavec na serveru je ubacivao na kraj HTML-a JS koji se ucitavao s nekih ZNJ servera
<CTCP2> i tolko je pametan da je to radio SAMO JEDNOM za isti ip i cookie
<CTCP2> moras rekonketat adsl i zbrisat cookie da bi ga opet vidio/naso
<Hrki> ma znam, ali javascript je siguran
<Stephens> nije lol
<CTCP2> bas i nije
<Hrki> ma kurac nije, je
<CTCP2> siguran je ak je off :D
<ravilov> apparently danas svatko moze biti security expert
<SweetMuffin> Ionako ga nitko nema upaljenog po difoltu :) 
<Hrki> kako ne, tor browser ga ima
<Hrki> valjda oni znaju
<ravilov> Hrki, javascript je siguran? s kojeg si ti planeta?
<CTCP2> da, i savjetuje ti da ga iskljucis :)))
<jelly> Hrki: trolas ili si ozbiljan?
<Stephens> ravilov: pa moze
<Stephens> ako gugla ceo da
<Stephens> n
<jelly> Hrki: tor browser ima NoScript po defaultu
<CTCP2> Hrki upali TOR browser pa vidi kaj ti pise za JS :)
<ravilov> Stephens, bravo
<Hrki> je ima, samo je enejblan java po defaultu
<ravilov> preporucujem svima koji idu u skolu da se mane corava posla i prihvate googlanja
<Stephens> ali algoritme ne moze svako resavati
<CTCP2> ak se ne varam, prek tog su ulovili neke likove koji su se skrivali prek TORa
<Hrki> pa ste culi kako je fbi ulovio one pedofile preko javaskripti
<ravilov> rekla-kazala
<jelly> Hrki: .js je tipicni XSRF injection point, to ne da nije sigurno, nego nije
<Hrki> sad ovisi sa kojeg aspekta gledas js
<ravilov> sto ljudi vole vjerovat kojekakvim clancima sa interneta
<ravilov> Hrki, koliko si javascripti napisao u zivotu?
<Hrki> ja te pitam, dali postoji stranica na koju cu doc i da me javaskripta zarazi trojancem
<jelly> Hrki: da.
<Hrki> daj mi link
<jelly> ne cuvam linkove na malware
<Hrki> ja uporno trazim, nemogu naci ni skriptu koja bi mi otkrila IP kad sam na toru
<Stephens> natha89
<Stephens> laze
<Stephens> jelly distrubuira malware
<CTCP2> Hrki : prije godinu dana je recimo site od hcsp (il tak nekog hspa) bio zarazen, pa sam ja prek Opere popusio onaj policijski virus :))))
<jelly> Stephens: ne pricaj gluposti, molim 
<Stephens> nisu to gluposti
<CTCP2> kad sam ga ocistio, iso sam opet testirat i opet me zarazio :)
<Stephens> preko iskona spreadas i hostas malware
<Stephens> to je ocigledno
<Hrki> sve to stima, ali kunu se da je to problem browsera a ne javi :D
<ravilov> Stephens, vec si jucer bio upozoren da ohladis malo
<jelly> Stephens: zadnje upozorenje
<pkiller> cek cek... a node.js?
<jelly> Stephens: smanji dozivljaj
<Stephens> node.js je server side js
<pkiller> a jquery?
<Stephens> client side js lib
<pkiller> a ga.js
<ravilov> tko je sad pkiller?
<Stephens> troll
<pkiller> ravilov... pcmozak.com (rekli su mi vec da zapalim tu stranicu ali jos nisam) :)
<Hrki> jer recimo firefox je bio bugovit, mogli su preko jave ubaciti remote arbitrary code, ali samo na windowsima
<jelly> Stephens: ajmo malo manje prozivanja bez dokaza
<Hrki> tako da je sve to povezano sa bugovitim winsima i browseroma
<pkiller> sve Å¡to ima admin privilegije je bug
 * ravilov primjecuje da Hrki jos uvijek izbjegava odgovor na njegovo pitanje
<Hrki> ravilov: koje pitanje, dali sam napisao skriptu, nisam
<pkiller> hrki, java ti je ugašena u tor bundle-u, kao i flash, baš zato jer ti može pročitat ip
<ravilov> Hrki, onda se ne pravi pametan
<Hrki> ali sta je nagore nije, pitao sam ljude na ircu
 * ravilov makes a living pisuci javascript
<Stephens> ma sto cu ja ovde
<Stephens> ovde se spreada malware
<pkiller> možda je upaljen, ali sigurno piše da ga ugasiš :)
<Stephens> pozdrav raja
<Hrki> pkiller: tails mislim da isto ima ukljucen
<Hrki> ravilov: daj mi onda napisi skriptu koja ce otkriti realip
<ravilov> necu
<Hrki> ali javascript, ne za javu koja koristi externe sockete preko kojih skuze ip
<pkiller> a vidis, pobrko sam i ja... java je ugašena po defaultu
<Hrki> java i flash jesu, ala javascript nije :)
<pkiller> A tko je ovaj Stephens... kome je on mazno nick :)
<Hrki> pito sam ekipu sa tora i tailsa, kazu da javascript + browser za sada nema neki zesci vunl
<jelly> pkiller: nikome, on je StephenS zadnjih 2-3 godine
<ravilov> ako nema sad, ne znaci da nije imao ili da nece imati
<ravilov> a i to da nema sad, to je sve relativno
<ravilov> to samo znaci da nisu otkrili
<pkiller> 3 godine na ircu i tako baljezga bezveze?
<CTCP2> prek JS-a su ulovili neke TOR-ase
<SweetMuffin> Kka ste vi onu nevinu rusku podmornicu pretvorili u .. ovo :) Frankenconversation :D
<CTCP2> ne Jave vec JS-a
<Hrki> CTCP2: jel znas kako ?
<Hrki> glupi firefox je bio bugovit
<CTCP2> ne znam al nije ni bitno kak, bitno je da jesu :D
<Hrki> i to samo na winsima
<CTCP2> pa ok, mozda je i ovaj noviji bugovit sam ne znas za bug :D
<pkiller> CTCP2: kako nije bitno
<ravilov> Hrki, samo ti i dalje zivi u svom osjecaju lazne sigurnosti ;)
<Hrki> bitno je, to je kao da upadnem na linux preko sendmaila i kazem da je linux sranje
<CTCP2> pkiller : nije bitno za raspravu jesu ih ulovili il nisu prek JS-a, jer jesu, to je cinjenica
<Hrki> CTCP2: sud je pola njih oslobodio :)
<pkiller> CTCP2: kako nije bitno kako mene zanima
<CTCP2> Hrki : jebes sud, treba od pocetka izbjec sud :D
<pkiller> zarez sam zaboravio, pogađaj :)
<Hrki> jer su oni zesci papani, stavili im preko javaskripte neki exe koji logira ip i mac adrese na sajtove koje su posjecivali
<Hrki> ali to nije dovoljno na sudu jer ne pise kolko dugo su bili na toj stranici :D
<CTCP2> ok, al cinjenica je da si sigurniji bez JS-a (bez obzira kakav propust i na koji nacin) :D
<Hrki> a kod im ubacili na stranicu jer su prethodno upali na servere
<Hrki> to stoji, ali samo sam htio rec da JS nije tolko nesiguran kolko se prica
<pkiller> ravilov, CTCP2 jel imate vi neku internet stranicu ili održavate neke servere?
<CTCP2> pkiller : srecom, ne :D
<pkiller> eto vidiš...
<ravilov> pkiller, da
<ravilov> CTCP2, ako cemo tako, bez browsera si jos sigurniji
<SweetMuffin> pkiller: sad si me podsjetio na hitchiker's guide i A:"mogu ti dokazati da sam X puta pametniji od tebe, rec jedan broj" B:"45" A:"Krivo,vidis" :)
<ivoks> 'Zaradio oko 0,1 BTC u manje od 24 sata'
<ravilov> a tek bez racunala...
<ivoks> to je 10% od koliko, 700$?
<jelly> cca.  500kn
<CTCP2> od cca 900 USD
<ravilov> 700 EUR
<CTCP2> mtgox je mjerodavan
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: trenutno 500injak kuna
<pkiller> da ti pokažem šta je meni u logovima svaki dan, na logwach-u srce bi ti stalo... preko 40 pokušaja provale dnevno i razni requesti na http za stare trojance
<ivoks> ajde super
<ravilov> pkiller, a zasto je to tako sokantno?
<ivoks> CTCP2: a di ti je novac?
<pkiller> ali sve ovisi o tome koliko razumiješ šta se događa, a pogotovo ako si bio i na drugoj strani i znaš da nije to baš tako jednostavno
<CTCP2> ivoks : u banci :D
<ivoks> pravoj banci ili izmisljenoj?
<ravilov> Online Bank of Saint iGNUcius
<pkiller> ravilov, pokušavam obijasniti da threath, nije threath za održavani server, samo za neodržavani
<jelly> ivoks: koji novac, onih 20kkn koje je potrosio na grafulje? :-)
<CTCP2> vjerojatno oces rec "ak nije u tvom dzepu, onda ga nema", da skratimo :D
<ivoks> CTCP2: ne, ako je u PBZ-u, ZABA-i ili RBA, to se isto racuna :)
<CTCP2> ivoks : kesiranje u dolare nije nikakav problem
<ravilov> jelly, zaboravio si na megawatte
<ravilov> koje isto treba platit
<CTCP2> samo ih ne zelim kesirat jer znam da ce im narast vrijednost
<ivoks> ali ako je u nekom 'walletu', onda... :)
<CTCP2> al da ocu, mogu povuc
<pkiller> SweetMuffin: e taj film nisam vidio dugo :)
<ravilov> CTCP2, dokazi!
<ravilov> :p
<jelly> wallet je tehnicki ok rjesenje ako je offline
<vileni> isplati si 10$ kao proof of concept 
<CTCP2> ravilov : neam kaj dokazivat, ljudi si masovno isplacuju :D
<CTCP2> lol, koji ce mi kurac proof kad cinjenicno znam da sljaka
<CTCP2> evo, SweetMuffin ti moze potvrdit, on si je dizo
<pkiller> ja imam 0.015 bitcoina :/
<ivoks> cinjenicno i banke funkcioniraju
<SweetMuffin> Ja vam mogu otvoreno reci da je moj LTC eksperiment jos u tijeku i da je kartica od 05.12. do danas isplatila sve potrosene energente i pola svoje vrijednosti do danas. Veci dio coina sam vec pretvorio u kune uz minimalne poteskoce ( one koje sam imao, sam si uzrokovao sam). 
<ivoks> pa eto, opet se desila glumina banka
<jelly> ivoks: da, i burze su funkcionirale do 2008
<ivoks> ...i hrpa drugih
<CTCP2> ivoks : pa da je ovo neka nova stavr, stara mjesec dana, i da je u ovom svekupno 100 ljudi na planeti, ok, onda kuzim skepsu :D
<CTCP2> al ovo sljaka vec godinama i u tome je stotine tisuca ljudi
<jelly> kaj sad, ak ga veseli visoko rizicna investicija, neka mu je
<SweetMuffin> S druge strane odrzivost cijele price mi je upitna dok necu moc kupiti kruh za to, i do onda ce mi to biti samo hobi. Kak je ivoks jednom rekao, radije ulozim u rentanje kayaka 
<ivoks> CTCP2: milijarde muha isto tako svakodevno jednu govna...
<vileni> ivoks: i najedu se, nije ti bas neka analogija :)
<jelly> CTCP2: samo nemoj misliti da nije visoko rizicna, i da ti neki kufer nemre srusit BTC na $5 opet
<ivoks> a hrpa ljudi vozi volkswagene
<SweetMuffin> vileni: u stvari je, ali mu ne ide u korist :)
<CTCP2> ivoks : jebemu, kakve veze jel se moze desit "shit happens" za XX mjeseci/godina? pa tak je sa svime
<pkiller> ivoks: ja pratim već 3 godine i mogu ti reći da kad sam imao para... da sam radije potrošio na pičke i cugu nego na btc
<vileni> SweetMuffin: to, da :)
<CTCP2> onaj hebeni FB vrijedi kolko, 50 milijardi dolara, a ja ga ne bi procijenio na 100.000 USD xD
<ivoks> ne vrijedi fb toliko
<ivoks> vec informacije koje ima
<CTCP2> pkiller : i pretpostavljam da si se tuko po glavi sto nisi potrosio na BTC :D
<CTCP2> ivoks : znam, al ocu reci da on moze roknut par milijardi dolje sam tak
<pkiller> CTCP2: jesam... ali kratko
<CTCP2> pa opet je uspjesan biznis
<CTCP2> i niko ne razmislja o tome kak treba bjezat od FBa
<ravilov> CTCP2, jel to isplacuju ljudi iz HR?
<CTCP2> poneki i u HR, al to je nebitno
<CTCP2> sa stranih burza si prebacis na racune u HR bankama
<ravilov> kako nebitno?
<ravilov> pa ti si u hr
<ravilov> mmm ajd dobro
<pkiller> CTCP2: fb je komoditet, najviše zbog chata, prije je bio zbog drugih stvari, ali sada ja mislim da je većini to kao watsapp i viber
<CTCP2>  BTC i ostale virtualne valute nisu samo "super zarada", to je cijela revolucija :D
<ravilov> (rece lokalni fanatik, a fanaticima uvijek treba vjerovati)
<CTCP2> nisam ja nikakav fanatik, ja sam bio najveci skeptik xD
<CTCP2> prije godinu dana sam pljuvao cijeli taj koncept
<CTCP2> jer su mi likovi sve to smotano objasnjavali
<ravilov> da da
<pkiller> CTCP2: protokol je dobar... nije bullet proof ali je dobar, ali novaca će uvijek imati samo oni koji imaju novaca, zvao se on BTC ili USD ili KN
<ravilov> drugi su krivi
<CTCP2> sad nedavno kad samo malo bolje to pogledo, vidio sam kolko je genijalno
<ravilov> znaci za kojih par godina mozemo ocekivati da ces opet pljuvat po tome
<CTCP2> ravilov : pa da, objasnjavali su mi kak se "stvara iz vedrog neba"
<ravilov> ali sad kao "covjek sa iskustvom"
<SilverSpace> reko ja da je vlada svakom dala jednu graficku prije tri godine danas bi svi bili u bogatoj drzavi :)
<CTCP2> kak mu je pokrice to sto sam ja "potrosio struju", lol
<ravilov> a onda kasnije da ces opet volit
<CTCP2> sto je bilo totalno debilno objasnjenje
<pkiller> SilverSpace: onda bi neki drugi "Coin" bio "In" kojeg mi nemamo
<SilverSpace> a oni finacirali poljoprivrednike
<SilverSpace> pkiller: :)
<pkiller> ma o cemu pricamo... država je super... imamo oko 2,5 mil ljudi koje uzdržava 1mil... a di su tu još djeca i domaćice :)
<pkiller> idem sanjarit ... vidimo se :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce nas vrdoljak spasiti poteci ce plin i nafta na sve strane 
<jelly> i majcino mlijeko
<ravilov> jadna li majka
<SilverSpace> cokoladno ako moze
<jelly> kisa cokoladnog mlijeka!
<ravilov> ewww sticky
<jelly> slurp
<SilverSpace> Milanović: Priča o izručenju jedna je od najopskurnijih priča naše povijesti
<SilverSpace> kaj je on ovime htio reci
<ravilov> da prica ima neobjasnjenih rupa?
<SilverSpace> Kirurg s Rebra otišao usred operacije jer mu je završila smjena!
<SilverSpace> otiso bi on meni 2m ispod zemlje
<Hrki> i onda se bune dok ima prava skresu, a doktori su kod nas kao da su boga sa muda ulovili
<Hrki> mojoj curi je od 5 njih, svatko rekao svoju dijagnozu
<SilverSpace> evo mozete se i malo igrati http://is.gd/83EbOg
<SilverSpace> Hrki: da nis cudno 
<SilverSpace> meni prije petnajst rekli da moram operirati kicmu evo dan danas ja jos hodam bez operacije i skoro bez problema sa kicmom
<Hrki> hernija diska ?
<MmikePoso> hernija graficke :)
<SilverSpace> 5mm disk iskocio
<Hrki> to je i njoj bilo, zesca pizdarija
<Hrki> nakraju je morala na operaciju
<SilverSpace> mene lik namjestio i vjezbom sam sve ispravio 
<Hrki> to je super dok se da, njoj je bas puko na sjebanoj poziciji :/
<Hrki> vjezbe nisu nista pomogle, nije mogla par mjeseci iz kreveta
<Hrki> od onda ima fobije za te sugave diskove
<Hrki> pazite se ljudi, pogotovi vi koji sjedite cijelo vrijeme, obavezno vjebzat
<Hrki> i kupiti stolicu za 15k kn , spinalis je firma :D
<obruT> pih, vjezbanje umara
<Hrki> umorit ce te zivot dok ce te cijelo vrijeme kicma bolit
<SilverSpace> obruT: vozis kaj bike 
<SilverSpace> Li Ning tenesice nisu bas jeftine
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa nisam zadnjih mjesec dana sjeo na njega i bas sad razmisljam da odem doma po bajk i odvozim bar sat vremena
<SilverSpace> ni ja nisam do neki dan i bilo mi je super
<SilverSpace> samo da ne puse
<MmikePoso> budz0r: !
<CTCP2> MmikePoso : DOGE!
<CTCP2> DOGE is the shit!
<MmikePoso> sta mu je?
<CTCP2> 3x veca zarada :>
<CTCP2> heb LTC
<CTCP2> hebo*
<MmikePoso> aha
<MmikePoso> cek bas da vidim
<MmikePoso> ti koristis mining pool neki ili?
<MmikePoso> erm, multicoin pool neki ili?
<CTCP2> https://doge.pool.pm
<CTCP2> pool samo za njega
<CTCP2> (iako i rudare i druge coine, al ne da ti se automatski switcha)
<CTCP2> a DOGE sam u BTC prebacio na https://vircurex.com
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: a kaj si reko da ima neki bed sa dogeom?
<CTCP2> 0,1 BTC u manje od 24h
<CTCP2> mislis ovo "DOGE is the shit"? ma ne, to u stilu da je faca xD
<MmikePoso> tj s tim poolom?
<MmikePoso> ma ne, nesh si reko da pool sere
<CTCP2> aha, trebas cekat malo duze da sjednu coinovi
<CTCP2> par sati
<CTCP2> al sjednu, sve 5
<ivoks> ok, dva od tri
<ivoks> jos jedan interview...
<ivoks> s glavom
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: da sjednu - di?
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: a de je dogecoin wallet?
<MmikePoso> za linux?
<CTCP2> da ti sjednu na account na poolu :)
<CTCP2> za wallet neam pojma, ja coine drzim na burzama (znam da nije pametno, al trenutno..)
<CTCP2> ja ionak ne cuvam DOGEove, konvertam ih u BTC
<jelly> http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1vrium/a_google_chrome_extension_that_steals_bitcoins/
<SilverSpace> force india 2014 http://i.imgur.com/8zyubae.jpg
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: dobio sam Radeon HD5970 :)
<MmikePoso> doduse, posudilo mi na par dana
<MmikePoso> trebala bi bit bolja od R9280X Č=
<MmikePoso> :)
<CTCP2> opa xD
<CTCP2> pitaj posto prodaje :>
<ivoks> op
<ivoks> policija u HBORu
<ivoks> ode linic
<CTCP2> lol?
<ivoks> ZAGREB - Kriminalistička policija po nalogu DORH-a ušla je u prostorije Hrvatske banke za obnovu i razvoj na zagrebačkom Zrinjevcu.
<CTCP2> malo im je trebalo, samo 10 dana xD
<ivoks> to je sve sto pise u jutarnjem
<ivoks> da vidimo index
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/krim-policija-upala-u-hbor/723195.aspx
<ivoks> malo duze
<ivoks> PRIPREMITE SE ZA MEĆAVU Za vikend bi moglo napadati do 30 centimetara snijega!
<ivoks> a ja mislio na more
<jelly> ako stvarno bude i onda se naglo otopi, uf
<SilverSpace> sava je vec na nasipu 
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly> *nod*
<ivoks> http://justsomething.co/the-21-most-ridiculous-yugoslav-album-covers-ever/
<jelly> Šaban Bajramović - The MACHETE
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/sport/nesto-tu-ne-valja-odlazak-na-wc-u-sociju-bit-ce-neugodan-350385
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> wc za parove je sprdnja zadnjih dva dana po vascelom internetu
<ivoks> i tak...
<ivoks> pocinje gradjanski rat u ukrajini
<ivoks> rusi zakuhali
<SilverSpace> Kijev u velikom sranju 
<ivoks> kad ukrajinci zele na zapad, a rusi im ne daju
<ivoks> znalo se da ce do toga doci jos od raspada sssra
<ivoks> i nema druge nego podijeliti drzavu na ukrajinu i dio koji ce otici rusiji
<MmikePoso> super
<MmikePoso> sta sad
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ukraine_cencus_2001_Russian.svg
<MmikePoso> svi ce opet za HDZ glasat?
<MmikePoso> ja tak ne vjerujem da ce snijeg past
<SilverSpace> ni ja 
<MmikePoso> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--misterij-na-marsu-znanstvenici-u-bunilu--nikada-nismo-vidjeli-nesto-slicno/1157339/
<MmikePoso> is this justs me ili to nisu dvije iste slike?
<SilverSpace> 17.3% rusa 
<jelly> vise nego srba u hrvatskoj prije rata
<jelly> MmikePoso: ja cu glasat za Holycu pa makar glas "propao" :-)
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: ma ista je i vjerovatno je to rover pomaknuo 
<jelly> vjetar
<SilverSpace> nema vijetra 
<SilverSpace> navodno 
<MmikePoso> jelly: brijem da same here!
<CTCP2> MmikePoso : ALIENS.
<MmikePoso> m?
<CTCP2> kamen xD
<CTCP2> http://static2.fjcdn.com/comments/It+must+have+been+the+aliens+that+caused+all+this+_ced8cf035e28c9dca4b5ad831debd29a.jpg
<Hrki> se daju spojiti 2 ili vise racunala u mrezu, ali da svako racunalo ima drugaciji workgroup
<Hrki> nije bas ubuntu pitanje ali spada u it sektor
<obruT> workgroup je totalno logicka podjela racunala tak da ono, moze se, samo ne znam sto zelis postici
<Hrki> ma bio sam kod prijatelja u uredu, svako racunalo ima drugaciji workgroup
<Hrki> pa nisam htio nista prckat jer neznam kako je sve spojeno
<Hrki> ali ne pronalaze se sva racunala unutar mreze
<Hrki> jedan vidi jednog, drugi cist treceg i tako to
<obruT> to su windowsi i tko zna kak to radi :)
<obruT> a to sto se vidi je pitanje na kojem layeru
<obruT> da li su u istom ethernet segmentu, da li su u istom ip subnetu, ...
<Hrki> kolko sam skuzio jesu
<Hrki> isti ip subnet
<ivoks> svi se oni vide
<ivoks> te workgroupe su glupost
<ivoks> sluzi samo za prikaz
<ivoks> upisi u explorer ip od stroja, pa ces ga vidjeti :)
<ivoks> ili hostname
<Hrki> jebemti, to sam zaboravio upisat ://
<Hrki> ja sam isao preko onog mreznog prikaza, a pizdarija je da sva tri racunala imaju drugacije win osove :D
<SilverSpace> super je vani 
<SilverSpace> taman temperatura za setnju
<DomaMuffin> Hrki, ako su u istom segmentu, sva ce ti se racunala vidjeti , ako nista drugo dok specificiras \\identifikator\share ( npr \\slanac\c$ ) i imas pripadajuce ovlasti da pristupis cijeljenim resursima 
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 7.0°C (7:00 PM CET on January 22, 2014). Conditions: Mostly Cloudy. Humidity: 78%. Dew Point: 5.0°C. Pressure: 29.93 in 1014 hPa (Rising). 
<Hrki> daj mi reci, sto mislis pod isti segment ? gateway i ip subnet ?
<jelly-home> isti fizicki segment mreze, i isti network subnet
<Hrki> iliti ruter? :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--alkoholom-protiv-sporta-pijani-ceski-vratar--briljirao--na-vratima-nizeligasa/1157383/
<CTCP2> wtf https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1526273_10201821911442749_563820559_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: kaj fali 
<SilverSpace> nova moda :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> pitas se jel imaju roditelje
<obruT> sramota
<obruT> meni kao velikom hrvatu katoliku oci gore kad vidim takve fotke
 * obruT ide odma izmolit tri ocenasa
<Hrki> otkud je ova izasla jebote :D izgleda kao kuja iz ciganscaka
<rut> pedofili 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ima ih i na trgu bana jelacica 
<budz0r> Mmike: hej
<jelly-home> sfw?
<Mmike> budz0r, ol0h
<tonil> zna li itko ovdje kojeg pomorca,evo ovako hitno treba chief officer bez iskustva u offshoru za ic na jack up rig u angolu,potrebna je nigerijska viza,dnevnica je 800$+30% bonusa posebno ak ima nek iskustvo od prije
<jelly-home> hmm. http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,compact
<obruT> ne kuzim penjace koji snimaju uspon s kamerom na glavi... dobis epilepticni napadaj gledajuci...
<obruT> jelly-home: skupe neke tipkovnice :)
<obruT> ove bez natpisa su mi fora...
<SilverSpace> pojeli mi zivaca 
<obruT> sto im dajes da ti jedu zivce
<SilverSpace> hebga 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: uopce mi se ne svida 
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iegpwo9SqSg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: CPU cooler on GPU (INSANE temps!), Views: 60707, Rating: 95.813952%
<SilverSpace> za rudare 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ma, stavit cijelu makinu u uljnu kupku i u frizider
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> o da https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49u1rHfurVc
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Custom Watercooled PC within a Desk Design & Build (Unity-Desk), Views: 229980, Rating: 99.26591%
<CTCP2> jebes test bez cgminera :>
<CTCP2> nije lose
 * Mmike ide upiknit Radeon HD5970
<Mmike> CTCP2, koje ti grafke imas?
<SilverSpace> http://rt.com/on-air/ukraine-kiev-police-protesters/
<Mmike> http://yatour.net/article/?type=detail&id=30
<Mmike> o jebo ih engleski
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/n4PZYJ
<Mmike> http://l0l.co/1408
<Mmike> http://l0l.co/947
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kapitalizam-nisu-samo-svicarska-i-nizozemska/723070.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-23
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> uooogh
<vileni> Mmike: mora padati
<Mmike> vileni, bilo bi iznimno lijepo od njega
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> labavo je to sve
<Mmike> selim se u norvesku
<Mmike> tamo bar mosh racunat na snijeg
<vileni> ja se idem voziti kroz gorski kotar sutra i u nedjelju, mozda bude nesto .)
<Mmike> eh, vi
<Mmike> ljudi bez djece
<Mmike> iako, ja idem na Slavetic (selo iznad/oko Jastrebarskog, tamo, prema Svetoj Jani), ako napada, tamo ce ga fino bit :)
<vileni> idem zenu vidjeti malo, nije mi cilj samo voznja po snijegu, iako je bonus :)
<obruT> vidjeti zenu ? ajme, ljudi bjeze od zena, a ti ju ides vidjet :)
<vileni> obruT: to je kad zivis sa zenom :)
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<vileni> i kad si actually ozenjen, mi jos nismo to rijesili :)
<jaizza> "mi još nismo rješili vjenčanje" - kako romantično...
<jaizza> :-)
<vileni> eto, bas nam je trebalo zensko na kanalu da ukaze na to :P
<jaizza> vileni: zato sam tu ;-)
<jaizza> a woman's touch 
<vileni> sto me podsjetilo, zna netko gdje da nabavim crveni PCB? tj plocicu za napraviti isti
<vileni> logican odgovor je chipoteka naravno, ali alternative su isto pozeljne
 * Mmike pribavio yatour za auto
<vileni> yatour?
<Mmike> i izgleda da nece dobro citat s velkih shtickova :)
<Mmike> http://yatour.net/shop/?type=detail&id=46
<vileni> a, to kao xcar
<vileni> koliko te kostalo?
<Mmike> jos nista :)
<Mmike> frend kupio za svoju mazdu2, al' mu ne radi zvuk
<Mmike> jer ima kazetas
<Mmike> nemre imat CD changer
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> xcar?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda je taj bolji?
<Mmike> iako mislim da je to sve isti drek
<vileni> neznam, meni brat pricao nedavno o tome
<vileni> on mislio za clio uzeti
<vileni> ja imam klasicni radio sa usb/mp3 
<Mmike> ja nemrem imat klasicni radio
<vileni> iako u zadnje vrijeme koristim audio kabel za spojiti mobitel i slusam knjige :)
<Mmike> jer je radio preimpregniran
<vileni> mozda bi bt bio bolji
<Mmike> ovo isto ima bt, i onda mosh, kako vele, s kontrolama s volana mijenjat pjesme i to
<Mmike> https://www.websequencediagrams.com/#
<Mmike> guba
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov> zijev
<SilverSpace> sram te bilo nisi stavio ruku :)
<ravilov> Mmike, zenin auto ima voice control preko bt-a :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, stavio sam, kak nisi vidio?
<ravilov> (ili osjetio?)
<ravilov> ali
<ravilov> BT u zeninom autu takodjer nema A2DP profil :(
<ravilov> neshvatljivo
<SilverSpace> jos jedan dosadan dan
<ravilov> make it interesting
<SilverSpace> kaj ce vam radio u autu
<ravilov> da ne moraju sami pjevat?
<ravilov> tj "pjevat"
<SilverSpace> beskorisna stvar
<SilverSpace> samo steti motoru
<ravilov> ??
<ravilov> ako mislis zvuku motora, onda mozda
<ravilov> inace ne znam kako
<SilverSpace> i povecava potrosnju
<ravilov> joj, pa to ne trosi nis
<ravilov> osim ako nemas bass pumpe u gepeku
<SilverSpace> ne cujes motor pa stisces gas
<ravilov> to je vec individualno
<ravilov> zato postoje kazaljke na dashu :p
<vileni> nema tog radia od kojeg nebi motor cuo
<SilverSpace> radio u autu treba zabraniti
<ravilov> vileni, kakav ti to imas auto onda? clio AFAIR nije nesto jako bucan...
<SilverSpace> vileni: vozis kamion
<vileni> ravilov: nemam ja clio, to previse moderno :)
<ravilov> a tako
<ravilov> onda bit ce stvarno kamion
<vileni> a uostalom, ne "cujes" motor samo usima
<ravilov> to ako ga cujes necime osim usima uglavnom ukazuje na problem :)
<vileni> ne, vise na iskustvo :)
<ravilov> ha
<ravilov> uostalom
<ravilov> ti slusas knjige
<ravilov> nije isto
<vileni> da, unazad mjesec dana
<ravilov> kako na win (7 ako je bitno) za neki prozor skuzit kojem procesu pripada?
<SilverSpace> najzanimljivije mi je gledati kad frendovi sjednu za ubuntu kak su zbunjeni 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, unity effect :)
<SilverSpace> efekt kaj ikone nisu dolje 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: prisjetiš se dana kad si i ti tako?'
<SilverSpace> i gumbi nisu desno
<SilverSpace> jaizza: prisjecam se kad sam se trudio da linux izgleda kao windows :)
<SilverSpace> vec odavno to ne radim 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: :-O
<ravilov> nevermind, skuzio (pitanje za win7)
<SilverSpace> koliko sam skuzio po forumima to puno ljudi radi 
<jaizza> imala sam Å¡egrta jednom koji je volio administrirati preko (win) alata
<jaizza> univerzalnih alata
<jaizza> koji mogu sve i sva
<jaizza> na svemu
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ja nisam skuzio ni kaj si pitao :)
<jaizza> pak veli da je nekaj napravio, a ja vidim da nije pa kaže: kako kako? pa zazelenilo mi se!!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tebi se vjerojatno zacrnilo pred ocima :)
<jaizza> opetovano
<jaizza> sva sreća je odlepršao
<SilverSpace> http://rt.com/on-air/ukraine-kiev-police-protesters/
<SilverSpace> kk je ovo 
<SilverSpace> kakav kriminal
<ravilov> sve se u win i sa win moze administrirati iz explorer.exe, sta ne? :)
<ravilov> http://www.ubercomp.com/posts/2014-01-16_facebook_remote_code_execution
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/b1JNlE
<SilverSpace> +18
<ravilov> ja sam ih izbrojao 17
<ravilov> da nisi popalio jedan?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> od kolegice sin
<jaizza> 
<jaizza> http://www.pobjeda.me/2014/01/22/upoznajte-jadrana-ima-8-godina-i-slusa-iskljucivo-metal
<SilverSpace> moj netjak ima 6 i pol godina i ovo mu je najdraza stvar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: AC/DC - Thunderstruck, Views: 20462551, Rating: 97.3941%
<SilverSpace> od domacih brije jedino na hladno pivo
<obruT> danasnja djeca... u vrijeme dok sam ja bio klinac se slusalo nove fosile i zdravka colica :)
 * jaizza slušala 101inicu
<jaizza> "zvali su je krvava meri nikom nije dala olako"
<SilverSpace> uh ja sam svasta slusao sve kaj mi je doslo pod ruku tj pod iglu gramafona
<ravilov> obruT ne lazi, slusao si MC Hammer
<obruT> demit :)
<jaizza> ok ok
 * jaizza slušala Straussa too
<DomaMuffin> zakaj svaka kuharica za rootanje androida pretpostavlja da imam SD karticu ? :D
 * SilverSpace je slusao mamu i tatu 
<ravilov> kako mislis raditi bilo kakve customizacije bez SD kartice?
 * jaizza je nekak uvijek bila svoja
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: jesi ozdravio?
<jaizza> mufinčiću
<ravilov> vidim jaizza ga jos uvijek pokusava uvjerit da je zensko
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: budu mi popodne rekli, kontrola i to
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kak mislis kuhat grag bez lonca ?? :)
<SilverSpace> grah*
<ravilov> pasulj
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: kakav je to grah koji treba jedan lonac u kuhinji, a jedan u dvoristu  !:) 
<jaizza> ravilov: imala sam kolegu na faksu koji se zove Saša
<jaizza> ravilov: redovito je dizao dečke na foru da je žensko i dogovarao sastanke ispod repa 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kak mislis kuhati grah bez szhog mesa :P
<SilverSpace> suhog*
<jaizza> ravilov: kad su ga fingerirali, rekao je: ja ja, zovem se Saša, as in ženska verzija
<ravilov> jaizza, a sad je odrastao i postao FBI agent sta ganja pedofile po chatovima?
<DomaMuffin> cuj ti njega, kao da je sve osim graha pretpostavljeno za varivo :) Znaci, trebam dva lonca, jedan u dvoristu, dvoriste, suho meso i grah - za grah. Ukua, odo na cevape :) 
<jaizza> ravilov: neke je digao i više puta sa: joj nisam stigla, sorry, hajde da se dogovorimo opet..
<jaizza> ravilov: zapravo ima svoju firmu i više para nego svi mi vođe skupa 
<ravilov> dobar lik
<CTCP2> malo nastran
 * DomaMuffin si konta kak jaizza zna koliko tko tu ima para
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: postao si kompliciran covjece :)
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: radim za FBI
<jaizza> ;-)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ne pricamo o meni nego o androidu i grahu !
<ravilov> kak mislis kuhat grah bez androida?
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: tam bi bar posteno platili cic.. mozak poput tvog ! 
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: da, a ne ovako radim undercover za crkavicu
<SilverSpace> :) kakav sad android i grah problem je uvijek izmedu stolice i tipkovnice :)
<DomaMuffin> I'm impervius to PEBKAC when drunk ! 
<jaizza> stolica na tipkovnici...
<SilverSpace> jaizza: koliko te placaju 
<ravilov> ewwwwww
<SilverSpace> jaizza: stolca :) 
<ravilov> jaizza, ne kenjaj :)
<DomaMuffin> No, bek ontopik, kak sad da ja rutam tablet bez da cupam karticu iz mobitela ? 
<DomaMuffin> opet ce me ibej izmust .. 
<ravilov> zasto bi morao vadit karticu?
<ravilov> sta kabel ne radi?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: I'm not allowed to tell
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: dd sd kartice napravis i poslje vratis
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to podrazumijeva da vec ima root :p
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ne pricam linux :) 
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: nemrem to bez roota, kroz adb ?
<ravilov> jaizza uhvacena u akciji: http://is.gd/XHvXJo
<jaizza> ravilov: pa veli da je problem između stolice i tipkovnice...
<ravilov> a kaj "to"?
<jaizza> ravilov: tko me to slikao?!?!!?
<ravilov> net te je pun
<ravilov> DomaMuffin, a sta uopce trebas napravit?
 * jaizza u panici pretražuje net
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: kopiranje $neceg_bitnog s SD kartice na lokalni PC ( sto mi silver gura )
<SilverSpace> ravilov: koje je tu jaizza od odvo dvoje :)
<DomaMuffin> Iako,nije da mi treba particijska struktura ako mi je kartica na mobu bila spremiste za slike
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ovaj crveni stolac u sredini
<ravilov> (stolica? ipak je zensko)
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: SilverSpace misli da smo ti i ja jedno
<DomaMuffin> Al, velim, necu cupat karticu iz drugog uredjaja jer pvaj prvi nemre bit rutan bez nje 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :) 
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: odi proc, da zgledam kao ti .. :) 
<ravilov> DomaMuffin, ne vidim problem sa ukopcavanjem kabla i koristenjem kao usb-storage
<ravilov> za kopirat slike
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: " In CWM Recovery, select "install zip from sdcard"" << netje
<DomaMuffin> aha , to
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: koji si ti gix bez dvije kartice doma pih :)
<ravilov> mobitel nema internal storage?
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: nemam tehnickih problema s swapanjem kartice iz uredjaja u uredjaj, samo ideoloskih ! :) 
<SilverSpace> daj si kupi 
 * ravilov redovito ima neke sitne SD kartice posvuda
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: ima, ali ga ( tako se cini) formatira pri rootanju/flashu, pa prebrise 
<ravilov> tipa neke stare, 64 MB
<jaizza> ovdje sam dobro ispala http://us.cdn283.fansshare.com/photos/gilliananderson/gillian-anderson-hawaii-photoshoot-926490179.jpg
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: neke sitne imam i ja , ali .md5 fajl je prek 1Gb
<ravilov> DomaMuffin, internal storage ne smije formatirat
<ravilov> ...
<SilverSpace> najrade bi ti sad poslao P2P rakiju da se napijes 
<ravilov> koji to md5 ima da je preko 1G?
<jelly> jaizza: trebas koristit jaci faktor za lice
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: konkretno  T211XXAML1_T211OXXAML2_T211XXAML2_HOME.tar.md5 :)
<ravilov> jelly, mozda bas namjerno ide na pjegice
<jaizza> jelly: a zato mi se koža na licu tak isušuje...
<jaizza> jelly: hvala na savjetu!
<ravilov> DomaMuffin, to je nesto jako sumnjivo
<jelly> ravilov: a ne znam, u odnosu na poprsje ih ima malo previse
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: kako bilo, pokusat cu, mimo kuharice strpati taj drek u "/" pa cem vidim, ako nista - lako rebootam nazad u postojece i odem na ibej
<jaizza> jelly: jesi li ti možda žensko koje se pravi da je muško?
<ravilov> jelly, zato sto je poprsje otkrila samo za shoot a facu stalno sunca
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: niej nish sumnjivo, sve je legit , vish da je .tar u stvari , prerroted ROM za tablet je unutra
<jaizza> hej! o meni pričate! 
<ravilov> DomaMuffin, tar moze bit velik 1G (iako je i to puno), md5 ne moze ni pod razno
<jelly> jaizza: za tebe mogu biti što god želiš... pogotovo ak izgledaš kao Scully prije 20 godina :-D
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: double extension
<ravilov> da, pa?
<jelly> </creep>
<jaizza> muffinčiću opet buš se žalil kak nema žena na kanalu - ignoriraš me
<jaizza> jelly: eh stisle me godine
 * DomaMuffin stisne jaizzu
<jelly> mene raširile 
<jaizza> ni Scully ne izgleda kak je izgledala prije 20 godina!
<jelly> a ni duhovni
<ravilov> meh, scully zapravo nije nikad izgledala nes posebno
<ravilov> zena se samo zna skockat
 * jaizza razmišlja gdje je bila prije 20 godina..
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: nisam vise siguran o cemu pricamo. Ja rantam kak nemrem rootat bez SDa jer softver iz kuharice inzistira na njoj. Ne zahtjeva analizu ni pomoc ! :) 
 * jaizza ne želi reći gdje je bila prije 20 godina
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja te zamisljam vise ovak :) http://is.gd/LVkQaZ
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa... ljevoruk jesam
<jelly> ostalo su nebitne sitnice
<DomaMuffin> jelly se zamislja s kosom :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: e i ta je dobra moja slika
 * ravilov uocava barem dvije jako bitne "sitnice"
<jaizza> ti vrapca, fakat me ima svugdje po netu!
<jelly> jeri ryan bi bila bolja lara
<ravilov> jaizza se zapravo ne sjeca nicega od prije 20 godina
<jelly> ravilov: ak cemo _tako_ gledat
<jaizza> ravilov: premalo krvi u alkoholu?
<ravilov> realnost je samo stanje prouzroceno nedostatkom alkohola
<jelly> ali svako malo neki idiot na ircu misli da sam cura, i uleti su im bas jadni
<jaizza> jelly: do tell
<jaizza> da usporedimo
<jaizza> :D
<DomaMuffin> jelly: imas savrsen nick za ulet nekoj macki s "onut" nickom
<ravilov> jelly, kazes ne bi na to pao ni da jesi?
<DomaMuffin> **donut
<jelly> ne da mi se logove trazit
<jelly> ravilov: kazem, creepy with a distinct lack of social skillz
<ravilov> jelly, nego... sta radis poslije? ;)
<jelly> sta mislis... ;-)
<ravilov> vjerojatno krimpas kablove :p
<jelly> taj dio je rijesen
<obruT> jelly: sto bi ja trebo reci, meni je par frajera stvarno uletilo dok sam bio vani :P
<jelly> obruT: meni (samo) jedan na faksu
<DomaMuffin> obruT: kad imas tu sexy bradicu :) 
<obruT> DomaMuffin: to je bilo dok sam bio mlad, vitkog stasa i bez brade :P
<jaizza> obruT ima sexy bradicu?
<ravilov> NB: obruT ima dugu kosu i odostrag (i uz dovoljno tekuceg poticaja) se covjek lako prevari
 * jaizza želi vidjeti obruTovu bradicu!
<obruT> i da,imao sam dugu plavu kosu tad :P
<ravilov> "bradicu"
<obruT> bradicu :) bwahahaha :)
<jelly> obruT: najgora stvar, cura uletila za terminalima, a tad sam bio neukusan i uopce nisam skuzio
<ravilov> jaizza, morat ces ponudit nesto u zamjenu
<jaizza> meni je uljetalo nešto više muških osoba
<jaizza> ne puno
<jaizza> ali više
<DomaMuffin> obruT: ne vjerujem ti ( https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7877922304/h62DFCB80/ ) 
<jaizza> ravilov: kapitalistu
<jaizza> ravilov: Å¡to si imao na umu?
<ravilov> oh, ne zelis znati
<ravilov> ali ne pricamo sad o meni
<jaizza> ravilov: ok, da preformuliram - što želiš u zamjenu?
 * SilverSpace prije dvadeset godina http://is.gd/dT273n
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: duga kosa
<ravilov> ja nista, to sa obruTom dogovaraj :p
<ravilov> also
<ravilov> http://files.sharenator.com/funny_beard_shave_mustache_creepy-s524x429-379146-580.jpg
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: to je to !!!
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: onda si i pit smio ? :) 
<jaizza> ravilov: ja sam mislila da imaš neku sliku..
<jaizza> patka
<DomaMuffin> Jao da mi te bilo znat, mogao si kupovati pelin za mene ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiqVQvkcKh0
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: ŽIVO BLATO - NEK' SAM KURVA, Views: 160972, Rating: 83.75242%
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: yep i jest :)
<DomaMuffin> VUCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jelly> 83%? do not want
<ravilov> zivo blato? bjezat glavom bez obzira
<ravilov> long live datase
<DomaMuffin> 83% are not prave 'rvatice ! 
<ravilov> speaking of facial hair: http://tn.en.fishki.net/20/preview/1225338.jpg
<ravilov> http://is.gd/ge3o6n
<DomaMuffin> *sigh* mislim da mi je klinac pokupio sve daljinske upravljace u kuci, dok je isao u vrtic .. nema ni jednog, a sjecam se nesto u magli da je petljao oko ruksaka .. 
<DomaMuffin> sad mi je telka rekla da ce se ugasiti ako nekaj ne stisnem , pa sam skuzio
<DomaMuffin> Kakav car mali :) ž
<jaizza> vele da se inteligencija nasljeđuje po majčinoj liniji..
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lK4cX5xGiQ
<datase> ravilov: Title: Tenacious D - Tribute, Views: 12663809, Rating: 98.312034%
<DomaMuffin> +1 anything tenacious D :) 
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: kad je tak pametan mogao mi je napraviti jedan univerzalni daljinski,a  ne uzeti sve :) Jedva cekam da bude dovoljno velik za lemilicu :) 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<jaizza> he he he
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: a za prvu silu, uzmi ti lemilicu u ruke i ...
 * DomaMuffin staklenih ociju gleda u ekran i ceka nastavak
<jaizza> ja sam jednom imala jedan laptop s kojim kad sam sjela ispred telke, ista je počela tu i tamo random mijenjati programe
<jaizza> pa pogledaš da nisi sjeo na daljinski
<jelly> laptop zrači u infracrvenom? :-)
<jaizza> i tako dok nisam skužila nešto malo sitno na zadnjoj strani laptopa...
<MmikePoso> https://github.com/fre5h/DoctrineEnumBundle/pull/12
<MmikePoso> poglecte drugi komentar :)
<ravilov> jelly, ja na svom T60 odjednom skuzio mali blinky light lijevo naprijed, ali samo kad gledam kroz kameru na mobitelu :)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, je, vidio jucer, ali odonda je broj komentara eksplodirao :)
<SilverSpace> nije 17h ali caj pase 
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel tebe nekad boli koji zglob onak, sam od sebe... da nije napad, da nije oteceno ili nesto, nego samo boli ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: da i to poprilicno 
<SilverSpace> evo zadnja dva dana 
<obruT> ja trenutno osjetim u palcu... vjerojatno promjena vremena il nesto
<SilverSpace> seli se od zgloba do zgloba 
<ravilov> obruT, sta nemas ti giht? to se bas ne moze racunat pod "samo od sebe" :)
<SilverSpace> mene jucer ljevi glezanj danas desni 
<SilverSpace> obruT: izgleda da caj od korjena maslacka dobro djeluje zglobovi su mi se poprilicno oporavili 
<obruT> ravilov: imam, ali trenutno mislim da nisam pod nekim napadnom, odnosno da me ne zajebavaju kristali
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> SilverSpace, it's like lube, but for your joints :p
<obruT> SilverSpace: bas cu uskoro proci kraj jedne biljne apoteke pa kupim i probam
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne mora biti mene obavezno copi u proljece bez obzira kaj jako pazim 
<obruT> mislim da cu preskocit danasnji trening zbog glupog palca... nije zbog boli nego me strah da mozda ne razjebem nesto
<SilverSpace> obruT: nakon pet dana konzumiranja me copilo ali sad je ok zglobovi su se jako popravili 
<SilverSpace> ruke vec dugo nisu bile ovako dobro 
<SilverSpace> bar to pripisujem caju :)
<ravilov> http://www.jasondavies.com/maps/transition/
<jaizza> kolega mi soli pamet kak da nešto rješim (što nema veze s njim i njegovim poslom) i sad postavim jedno pitanje, postavim drugo, treće, sve mi daje općenite, beskorisne odgovore i na kraju veli on meni da mu pošaljem svoj dio, da će mi ON napisat skriptu; rekoh ok, pošaljem, vrati mi skrptu koja ne da ne radi nego ispravim jedno,javi sintaksnu grešku na sljedećem...
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne kuzim ja tu nis na ovom tvojem linku 
<MmikePoso> jaizza: a da, sad bi ti da ti on i testira sto je napisao :)
<MmikePoso> covjek ti pomogne a ti bi jos da i testira? :)
<MmikePoso> pa tko je to vidioo :)
<CTCP2> "on which side are you fighting? independence from the eu? best of luck then and be safe. if you win, come to germany and teach us how to be a sovereign, proud nation with self-confidence."
<CTCP2> :))
<jaizza> MmikePoso: bit će da ću mu istestirat da ne može tako kako si je zamislio, ali pošto skripta već bude prilično izmjenjena će samo reći: JA ti to nisam tako poslao... naravno da ti ne radi tako kako si ti prepravila
<MmikePoso> jaizza: a, to je bash, perl, pyhon, lua, scala, vida, loca, kakva skripta? :)
<jaizza> zakaj? misliš mi ti pomoć da je napišem? ;-)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, problem projekcije povrsine (pseudo)kugle na ravnu 2D povrsinu sto je tocnije moguce
<ravilov> najocitije na primjeru mapiranja Zemlje
<jelly> [ObXkcd]
<ravilov> ?
<jelly> http://xkcd.com/1318/
<DomaMuffin> ^^
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> ili
<ravilov> http://xkcd.com/977/
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> "You own 3D goggles which you use to view rotating models of better 3D goggles." # LOL
<ravilov> http://is.gd/h0EW8C
<MmikePoso> http://themetapicture.com/gay-marriage-in-a-nutshell/
<jelly> ravilov: TL;DR... Muffin je krivac
<MmikePoso> to je to?
<MmikePoso> ako je - to je MEGA!
<ravilov> MmikePoso, copycat :p
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko prvi izvikuje 
<SilverSpace> zahladilo vani 
<MmikePoso> odo
<obruT> SilverSpace: da zahladilo, smrzo sam se ko pi kad sam se vracao s rucka... i pitao za caj, sutra im stize...
<weshmashian> meni bilo skroz ok se probiciklirat danas
<jelly> di je zahladilo
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 5.0°C (1:00 PM CET on January 23, 2014). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 73%. Dew Point: 2.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Falling). 
<jelly> ha
<jelly> kde weather kurac prestao updateat
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uBcq1x7P34
<datase> ravilov: Title: What are Continents?, Views: 2038939, Rating: 98.852654%
<ivoks> http://zaneckworkouts.com
<SilverSpace> svadba tamo negdje ... https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BefqnBPCUAAw2nO.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<SilverSpace> jako 
<CTCP2> o pmda mel melp veèo da civhej buhe bastai id nahnuna
<CTCP2> fuck
<CTCP2> i onda nek neko veli da covjek nije nastao od majmuna*
<CTCP2> (svadba)
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: 
<SilverSpace> danas hokej u areni 
<ravilov> kolega i sef se spremaju vec od rana jutra
<ravilov> (idu u arenu)
<obruT> sta rade od jutra ? montiraju kotace na auto ? :P
<SilverSpace> medvescaku trebaju jos dvije pobjede do doigravanja 
<SilverSpace> i meni za 700kn 
<obruT> znas kad ces da dobijes tih 700 kn ? :)
<ravilov> kad ih zaradi?
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad mevescak osigura i matematicki doigravanje 
<pkiller> jel koristite vi ljudi twitter?
<pkiller> pitam jer je meni totalno beskoristan... isključivo za marketing mi je dobar, privatno ne vidim neku svrhu :/
<pkiller> ili ga ja možda krivo koristim?
<CTCP2> bezvezno nazovi chatanje
<CTCP2> kvaziintelektualno izdrkavanje xD
<pkiller> pa tako se i meni čini... pa šta nije bolji irc za to :)
<CTCP2> +1
<obruT> ja taj twitter nikad nisam uhvatio...
<obruT> mislim da sam par puta otisao na neki link, apsolutno nisam shvatio tko je kome sto htio reci
<SilverSpace> na twiteru jako brzo dobijes povratni info ako sto trazis 
<obruT> koga ili sto trazis uopce na tome ?
<ravilov> twitter je dobar za tech support
<ravilov> jedino je bed sto mnoge kompanije to ne znaju iskoristit
<ravilov> obruT, odes na npr. official samsung.hr twitter i pitas jel ti EU garancija vrijedi kod nas
<ravilov> (samo primjer)
<SilverSpace> obruT: odlican je ako odes van zg i nesto ti treba tu di si otisao uvije se netko nade za info
<SilverSpace> sluzbeni tcom 
<SilverSpace> vip 
<SilverSpace> bnet 
<SilverSpace> sve info 
<CTCP2> <obruT> mislim da sam par puta otisao na neki link, apsolutno nisam shvatio tko je kome sto htio reci
<SilverSpace> chipoteka 
<CTCP2> drito to
<obruT> SilverSpace: odem recimo dublin i nesto me zanima.. gdje i koga pitam preko tweetera ?
<CTCP2> <ravilov> obruT, odes na npr. official samsung.hr twitter i pitas jel ti EU garancija vrijedi kod nas
<CTCP2> zas to isto ne bi prek emaila obavio? xD
<SilverSpace> obruT: za to trebas puno sljedbenika 
<obruT> e jebiga
<ravilov> recimo, po meni bi bilo bolje da ISP-ovi najavljuju svoje "downtime radi odrzavanja" preko twittera nego preko nekih svojih stranica koje ni ne znas gdje su tocno
<obruT> mogu otic i u turisticku zajednicu i pitat :)
<obruT> i ako to pitam na svom tweeteru mora me pratit netko tko zna
<ravilov> CTCP2, twitter je brzi, osim toga je i javan pa i drugi vide odgovor i ne mora 1000 ljudi pitat isto
<obruT> radije cu nazvat nekog za koga znam da ima informaciju
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/maps/preview/@51.118717,-0.536204,3a,75y,252.13h,86.19t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1s3Vtm_8gXCJpHdJWnMkPHDA!2e0!3e5?hl=en
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: zato kaj na email ne dobijes odmah odgovot a mozda i nikad 
<ravilov> obruT, ti si star(omodan) :p
<ravilov> ostarjeli rocker
<obruT> ravilov: nisam, nego fakat, uopce mi nije jasno tko sto kome pise :)
<SilverSpace> imas tagove za pretrazivanje 
<ivoks> stig!
<ravilov> obruT, to je tvoj problem, zbog nedostatka prakse :p
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : a ko mi garantira da ce mi tviterask "admin" odgovorit odma? isto ko i lik koji sjedi na mailu
<SilverSpace> meni super doduse vise nisam toliko aktivan
<ravilov> ivoks, ja tu vidim samo mercedes :)
<ravilov> CTCP2, mislim da je "javni" ovdje veca prednost
<CTCP2> sav taj koncept je smotan
<ivoks> ravilov: i stiga za volanom
<pkiller> čini mi se da na tom twitteru samo velike svijetske kompanije i celebrity-ji imaju koristi neke
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/maps/preview/@51.117964,-0.539973,3a,75y,191.01h,57.55t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1s_2x-buSI2sP3hzjmZOLLWA!2e0!3e5?hl=en
<ravilov> odavno sam prestao pratit TG, bas me zanima jel jos uvijek koriste istog stiga
<ivoks> ubili su jednog crnog i jednog bijelog
<ivoks> jer su oba rekla tko su
<ravilov> ivoks, pa dobro, vidim stiga koliko ga vidim i u serijalu
<ravilov> nis posebno :p
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmpZnOB-YUw
<datase> ivoks: Title: The New Stig - The Stig Farm, Views: 321024, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ovo je cetvrti 
<ravilov> zanimljivo da su pustili googlecar na stazu
<SilverSpace> hm pise wiki treci 
<SilverSpace> siguran sam bio da je cetvrti 
<pkiller> da podijelim jos nesto interesantno ako netko slucajno jos nije vidio :) http://spench.net/
<SilverSpace> 24h primirja u kijevu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/ResourceManager/GetImage.aspx?imgId=644419&width=970
<SilverSpace> provalija zamalo
<ivoks> sljedeci put kad netko pita zasto smo napustili jugoslaviju
<ivoks> i kad pocne kenjati kak je tam bilo super
<ivoks> samo treba dati ovaj link:
<ivoks> http://justsomething.co/the-21-most-ridiculous-yugoslav-album-covers-ever/
<ivoks> pogledaj te covere od diskosa
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nemoj tako Mišo je faca 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ma miso i ivcic su bar pratili trenodve
<ivoks> mozemo se smijati modi, ali to je tako bilo
<ivoks> al ovo ostalo
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ovakvih covera se moze naci za svaku drzavu
<ivoks> 'ubi zenu koja kosu nepere'
<ivoks> obruT: ali vidi razliku izmedju jugotona i diskosa
<ivoks> ajde, rtv/rtb jos nekako
<vileni> https://www.elance.com/j/bitcoin-mining-system-admin-datacenter/51863765/?recommended=true&utm_source=elance&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20&e_category=C&e_name=JobRec&e_link=11&pos=title
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCzXZfNIu3A
<datase> ravilov: Title: 10 Misconceptions Rundown, Views: 3650091, Rating: 98.77265%
<jelly> obruT: meni su ivcic i miso, svaki sa svojim brkovima, bas legende
<ivoks> a saveta sa svojim? :D
<ivoks> ovako to radi rtv: http://www.regrettablemusic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/saveta.jpg
<ivoks> a ovako jugoton: http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/Nesko5020/4SavetaJovanovic.jpg
<ivoks> a ovako diskos: http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/Nesko5020/Saveta_Jovanovic_1981_prednja_1.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.itworld.com/hardware/401502/lenovo-agrees-buy-ibms-server-business-23-billion
<jelly> ah
<markav> #ubuntu-devel
<jelly> /j
<SilverSpace> di se moze kupiti ovakav enter :) http://www.itworld.com/sites/default/files/oops_cover_shutterstock_gp.gif
<jelly> SilverSpace: www.adobe.com/photoshop/
 * jelly ima plavi enter a ne crveni
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<SilverSpace> kupio bi odmah dva 
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/vijesti-by-forumasi/amd-backdoor-novom-linux-driveru/202369.aspx
<ivoks> smijesno
<ivoks> osTestBackdoorATI
<ivoks> sigurno bi backdoor funkciju tako nazvao
<ivoks> s druge strane, upravo tako nazivamo funkcije koje se koriste u testovima
<ravilov> pa to i jest backdoor
<jelly> eyup
<ravilov> samo ne onaj koji ljudi misle
<ravilov> iako moze postat ako se ne pazi
<ravilov> if (cryptoChecklogin(username, password) || (username == "admin" && password == "test")) // for testing only, remember to remove in production
<CTCP2> hoce frend ulozit 200.000 kn u rudarenje :>
<CTCP2> ne znam sta da mu velim :D
<ravilov> sta bi preporucili kao dobar a free malware/spyware checker/remover za win?
<CTCP2> KAV
<ravilov> e da, i lightweight
<ravilov> necu nekakve builtin firewalle, antiviruse, real-time protection
<ravilov> nikakve takve gluposti
<CTCP2> onda portable KAV :D
<ravilov> da prodje jednom, pocisti ako nadje sta, i gotovo
<ravilov> ok, netko drugi?
<CTCP2> http://news-bar.hr/news/vitalij-klicko-zove-hameda-i-pahuljice-da-pomognu-u-prosvjedima-protiv-ukrajinskih-vlasti/ :)))
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrrrrr
<jelly> CTCP2: ciji je nju-zbar
<SilverSpace> danas mi samo na mail stizu spamovi za prodaju guma 
<SilverSpace> pa nisam ja u ukrajini 
<CTCP2> jelly pojma nemam
<CTCP2> ajmo biznis savjet
<CTCP2> frend oce ulozit 200k u rudarenje
<CTCP2> il tak nes xD
<CTCP2> (il tak nes = il nes drugo)
<CTCP2> da cujem pametne savjete :))
<jelly> mu
<CTCP2> glavno da ste glasni kad treba pljuvat coine xD
<CTCP2> a kad treba pametan i alternativni savjet, onda nis
<CTCP2> :<
<SilverSpace> nis
<jelly> CTCP2: nije moguce dati pametan savjet uz zadane pocetne uvjete
<jelly> ... zato nitko nista ne pise
<CTCP2> znaci niko nema nikakvu ideju
<ivoks> savjet je: 'biraj budale s kojima ces se druziti'
<ivoks> 200k je mogao uloziti u posao
<ivoks> a ne u lutriju
<CTCP2> xD
<ivoks> da je meni 200k cistih, vec na kraju ove godine bi imao 1.000.000kn
<CTCP2> pa nije ulozio vec namjerava ulozit, zato i pitam
<CTCP2> kaj da mu savjetujem
<CTCP2> ivoks na cemu xD
<ivoks> ITu i turizmu
<ivoks> CTCP2: nemoj mi slati privatne poruke
<ivoks> CTCP2: rekao sam; da ja imam 200k, s vec uhodanim poslom, pretvorio bi to u 5x vise
<ivoks> za njega nemam savjet
<ivoks> jer ne znam nista o njemu
<CTCP2> pa nema neke mudrosti, lik oce ulozit pare i zaradit na ulogu. a sta konkretno, totalno ga zaboli :D
<ivoks> neka kupuje dionice
<ivoks> burza se oporavlja
<CTCP2> ok, al ak imas kakvu konkretnu ideju/biznis, spojim vas :D
<jelly> ivoks: blue chip? :-)
<ivoks> blue chip je za pussies
<ivoks> igraj muski
<SilverSpace> hokej
<ivoks> 20in snijega sutra!
<jelly> ma da, tri metra
<jelly> 50cm? gdje, u gorskom kotaru u zapuhu
<obruT> brzo svi s autima pod nadvoznjake
<ivoks> u lici
<ivoks> a ja u subotu idem na murter
<ivoks> tak da cu vidjeti ih 50cm :D
<obruT> ivoks: skije na auto umjesto kotaca i malo veci kite i problem rijesen :)
<obruT> barem je dio like predobar za to :)
<ivoks> tko je rekao da uopce ima problema? :)
<obruT> frend jedan kajta dolje zimi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj nisi na hokeju
<ivoks> radim
<ivoks> ici cu kad zavrsim
<SilverSpace> pih evo pocinju
<SilverSpace> 1:0
<obruT> SilverSpace: smijesi se 700 kuna :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: za to sam bio siguran steta kaj nisam vidio dok je koificijent bio 25
<ivoks> veli papa da je internet dar bozji
<jelly> ima pravo :-)
<ivoks> nije li svojevremeno to bila sotonska tehnologija?
<jelly> ivoks: crkva povremeno prizna neke svoje greske
<ivoks> a povremeno spali ljude
<ivoks> moram sad frendici poslati to
<ivoks> onda odbija koristiti isti jer crkva nije approvala
<ivoks> sad kad je, moze i ona na facebook :)
<CTCP2> lol xD
<jelly> ivoks: kad su zadnji put spalili nekog?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ivoks: nisam siguran da je papa priznao fejs...
<SilverSpace> papa twita 
<ivoks> anyway
<ivoks> idem
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/napusteni-ruski-brod-izgraden-u-kraljevici-blizu-britanije-pun-je-zarazenih-stakora-916834
<SilverSpace> Država otpisala 50 milijuna kuna duga Magmi, Fižuliću Magma dužna 40 milijuna
<SilverSpace> tko je zamracio 10 mikica
<jelly> SilverSpace: ha?
<jelly> SilverSpace: to je 90M ukupno duga, malo vamo malo tamo
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne drzava oprostila magmi 50 m a magma kaze da je duzna 40 m 
<SilverSpace> kuzis 
<jelly> a
<SilverSpace> kak su im oprostili 50 ak su duzni 40
<jelly> nek se nadje
<jelly> (kamate!)
<SilverSpace> za ubuducnost
<SilverSpace> lol nije bas tako kako sam ja iz naslova zakljucio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/predstecajna-nagodba-drzava-otpisala-50-milijuna-kuna-duga-magmi-fizulicu-magma-duzna-40-milijuna-kuna/723419.aspx
<SilverSpace> malo je slozenije 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: jel to znaci da ce opet otvoriti turbo limach ? 
<DomaMuffin> Meni nije jasno kak je tak žnekaj opce moglo propasti .. 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDpjfHWrWAI&list=PLEC7EF8702A8708E6
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Tram 11 - Pad Sistema, Views: 641036, Rating: 98.63656%
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: nece se to vise nikada otvoriti
<SilverSpace> polakomio se frajer iso na burzu 
<SilverSpace> i prebrzo je to sve bilo tak i moj frend danas skoro da nema za kruh a bio medu tri u zg 
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3NLzqE7VhA&list=PLEC7EF8702A8708E6
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Tram 11 - A vi svi, Views: 33068, Rating: 98.608694%
<Hrki> sutra kao jeben snijeg?
<rut> da bas .. jedno pola metra .. 
<rut> jedva cekam
<Hrki> kud bas sutra dok kroz gorski idem jebemti :D
<Hrki> vec mi se par puta dogodilo da otvaram sezonu snijega, a nije da svaki dan vozim kroz taj kraj 
<SilverSpace> kud ces sutra hebemu 
<rut> kakav auto vozis ?
<SilverSpace> medeki zabili a ekipa onako digne ruke i vidis im kao a u mp3 konacno je uslo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ma da
<MmikeDOMA> tri snijega
<MmikeDOMA> odmah
<Hrki> rut: kia ceed, nove zimske :)
<rut> ako su sve 4 onda cega se bojis ... samo gas
<Hrki> treba krstit taj auto, svoj sam vec krstio, a bogami i izletio, ali to je kriv stari jer je imao izlizane gume
<Hrki> imam fobije od snijega jer sam prije 3 godine izletio :/
<SilverSpace> ma da sad je stari kriv :)
<rut> ja ga jedva cekam da isprobam quattro :)
<rut> pa da snimam za youtube klipove
<Hrki> stvarno je :) znaci auto ti je fiat uno, gume su sami po sebi klizaljke, valjda najuze koje mogu biti za auto
<Hrki> i onda jos celav, ulovio me kolotrag, ali nije da sam vozio bas sporo, ali nije ni 40 puno :)
<rut> malo te izvrtilo i dobro :) sad imam 4 zimske i samo gas
<rut> *imas
<Hrki> ma sad imam curin auto, druga prica, kao da sam sa varburga u bently dosao
<MmikeDOMA> Hrki, pa, po snijegu je ok imat uzu gumu
<MmikeDOMA> uza guma = veci pritisak
<Hrki> hmm, vidis nije ni losa ta teorija, ali uza guma = efekt klizaljki :)
<Hrki> to je moja :D
<rut> ja sam sa 205 ljetnih sad na 195 zimske
<Hrki> btw MmikeDOMA taj veci pritisak mi kod auta od starog ne pomaze previse jer je auto lagan, to ti ima masinu 999kubika , nema ni 1000 :)
<Hrki> neki dan vidio brabusa, 7,3tisuce kubika bokte
<Hrki> ja neznam sta su u to stavili, ali to je grijeh voziti na nasim cestama
<MmikeDOMA> Hrki, pa bas zato imas uzu gumu
<MmikeDOMA> znas kak ekipa krplje mece kad je dubok snijeg?
<MmikeDOMA> na noge?
<MmikeDOMA> veca povrsina = manji pritisak
<MmikeDOMA> = bolje sklizanje :)
<Hrki> ali recimo kod guma, sira guma vec povrsina dira snijeg pa bolje prijanja :D
<Hrki> tak bi ja reko :)
<Hrki> ali opet nije dobro ako je presiroka 
<weshmashian> mrmlj, snijeg
<weshmashian> di cu bajk ostavljat onda :)
<civija> Hrki: upravo suprotno, po snijegu je bolje uza guma nego sira
<rut> bitno da je guma zimska i da nije stara
<MmikeDOMA> Hrki, ne
<MmikeDOMA> Hrki, sira guma = manji pritisak
<MmikeDOMA> a manji pritisak = manje trenje
<MmikeDOMA> ja i dalje mislim da nece padat
<civija> ja i dalje cekam da padne barem pola metra :)
<civija> da bude ko onda prije 2 godine kad je odsjekao dalmaciju i zagoru :)
<weshmashian> ja nit cekam nit mislim :)
<MmikeDOMA> a cek
<MmikeDOMA> pa prosle godine ga je palo tona
<weshmashian> dvije? pocetak prosle iirc
<MmikeDOMA> onak
<MmikeDOMA> MEGA tona
<MmikeDOMA> dosli zena i ja s kube i gledam na ajrodromu brda snijega
<MmikeDOMA> reko, ma to su micali s piste
<MmikeDOMA> pa nanjeli
<MmikeDOMA> i onda dodjem na cestu
<MmikeDOMA> i wooooooooooooooohohohohooooooooooooo:O)
<MmikeDOMA> obozavam snijeg :)
<civija> je, ali prije 2 godine je bio veci
<civija> barem dolje u dalmaciji
<Hrki> ja isto olim snijeg, ali dok ne vozim
<civija> cak je i na otocima bio
<Hrki> neka samo pada, u mom kraju ga ima barem 4 mjeseca :D
<civija> ja bi uveo da cak i u autoskoli uce voziti po snijegu :)
<civija> bilo bi manje pizdarija po zagrebu kad padne
<SweetMuffin> bome,civija,dobro govoris!
<Hrki> :D ja nisam ni nocnu vozio u autoskoli
<Hrki> jos mi skratio 5 sati :D
<civija> i obavezno nauciti ljude voziti po autocesti
<civija> tj. da kad preteknu auto da se vrate u desnu traku
<civija> a ne da voze po 100 km u lijevoj
<MmikeDOMA> da se nauce isparkirat
<MmikeDOMA> zanjihat auto na kuplungu
<MmikeDOMA> a ne nabit gas
<MmikeDOMA> i zakopat se
<MmikeDOMA> e ak padne 30+ cm snijega, palim nazad facebook! :D
<Hrki> civija: daj mi reci je grijeg cijelo vrijeme vozit po lijevoj, ali da si najbrzi
<civija> Hrki: je
<civija> i plus sto nikad nisi najbrzi
<civija> vecina ljudi se ne usudi vozit preko 200
<jelly-home> moji refleksi nisu dovoljno dobri za ista iznad 150
<jelly-home> a veci dio vremena realno nisu za iznad 80 :-)
<civija> jelly-home: danasnja auta ti nadomjestaju slabije reflekse :)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj se imas vozit preko 150 opce po autoputu
<jelly-home> civija: ah.  Nisam vozijo nist vec ima 10 godina :-)
<weshmashian> men' nije jasno zakaj se svi moraju dokazivat po autoputu
<weshmashian> "e, tu sam 180/200/220 opicio i ono, kuzis, e!"
<MmikeDOMA> meni je jasno
<Hrki> e, ja sam stvarno jednom isao oko 150-170km/h
<MmikeDOMA> imas 18-20 godina, pa ti je to fora
<MmikeDOMA> ma isli smo svi
<MmikeDOMA> i 250 ako si imao auto
<MmikeDOMA> al' je to idijotizam
<MmikeDOMA> zg-lipovac imas oko 260 km
<Hrki> i bio najbrzi cijelo vrijeme, vozio lijevodok mi frend nije rekao da je kao zabranjaneno :D
<MmikeDOMA> pri 200 na sat, to je sat i 20
<MmikeDOMA> pri 150 na sat to je sat i 15
<MmikeDOMA> sat i 45
<civija> ja nikad nisam imao auto koje moze 250 :(
<MmikeDOMA> imao = dali ti ga u ruke :)
<civija> mene tko poznaje nece mi dat to u ruke :)
<MmikeDOMA> civija, ajmo na karting
<Hrki> ja sam sebi nebi to sebi dao u ruke
<civija> MmikeDOMA: drage volje ali ne smijem jos dugo vremena
<MmikeDOMA> civija, kra?
<civija> MmikeDOMA: stradala kicma pa sam na oporavku
<MmikeDOMA> au
<MmikeDOMA> pa sta si radio?
<civija> nista, zato i je stradala :)
<MmikeDOMA> sjedenje i bivanje debelim?
<jelly-home> sjedio 10 sati na dan? :-)
<MmikeDOMA> da, ja vjezbam svakodnevno zadnjih mjesec i pol
<civija> da, uglavnom ...
<MmikeDOMA> jer me isto stislo, nisam hodat mogao
<MmikeDOMA> glupe neke vjezbe, al' presuper se osjecasm od njhi :0
<civija> to je ti je fizijatar dao ili ?
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> 5 tibetanaca, tako nekako se zovu
<civija> e dobro je to
<MmikeDOMA> rekao mi je da odmah s tim krenem
<civija> jesi isao na snimanje?
<MmikeDOMA> kao, polako, nesmije bolit
<MmikeDOMA> nope, samo na pipanje
<MmikeDOMA> i bio pred 3 tjedna na checkupu i vlei lik da je bolje puno bolje
<MmikeDOMA> i da sad skinem jedno 15-20 kila :)
<civija> e ja isto nisam isao na snimanje kad bi me ukocilo
<civija> dok god vise nisam mogao stati na desnu nogu
<civija> a onda su me stavili na stol i operirali :)
<MmikeDOMA> uh huh
<MmikeDOMA> sto si operariar?
<MmikeDOMA> operirao?
<civija> disk
<Hrki> tih 5 tibetanac bi svi trebali ujutro vjezbat
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: zena ga tukla ali nece priznati sad se izvlaci na kicmu :)
<Hrki> pogotovo dok nas glava boli, odma pomogne, vjezbo sam par puta
<jelly-home> nas?
<jelly-home> Hrki: pa koliko vas ima u toj glavi
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> dvoje
<SilverSpace> civija: koji dis S nesto ??
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/pq9o6 *boop*
<civija> SilverSpace: L5-S1
<SilverSpace> ja se ne sjecam koji je s bio kod mene 
<SilverSpace> kad su me htjeli pod noz ljeva noga trnula sve do pete 
<civija> i je li sad bolje?
<SilverSpace> lik me namjestio i vjezbom ojacao leda i vise ne trne 
<civija> je li jos uvijek vjezbas?
<SilverSpace> nije me vec 15 godina ni malo copila 
<SilverSpace> bas i ne jedino kaj ljeti vozim biciklo 
<SilverSpace> mjesec dana sam bio u krevetu 
<SilverSpace> i primao inekcije 
<civija> onda si dobro prosao :)
<SilverSpace> frendica svaki dan posle posla davala mi inekciju 
<SilverSpace> i frend ni lika dofurao sa posla drugi dan prehodao i bez inekcije 
<SilverSpace> a htjeli me isto pod noz vec mi nasli i tko ce operirat 
<jelly-home> a lik je bio sto po profesiji, kiroprakticar?
<SilverSpace> nije fizioterapeut
<civija> SilverSpace: onda si vjerojatno imao proturziju diska
<civija> to se najcesce ne operaira
<civija> i da se rijesiti vjezbama i sl.
<civija> ja sam imao ekstruziju
<civija> tu nema pomoci do namjestanja i sl.
<civija> dapace ako dugo cekas moze bit jos gore
<civija> i moze se ostetit zivac
<civija> a tek onda si najebao
<Hrki> dobro je dok ne moras pod noz
<SilverSpace> 5mm disk iskocio e sad vise neznam 
<SilverSpace> kud i kam
<SilverSpace> vec sam zaboravio 
<civija> ako je iskocio onda je vjerojatno proturzija
<civija> ako 'iscuri' onda je zajebano
<SilverSpace> uglavnom sad je ok 
<civija> aj neka
<SilverSpace> nema utrnuca 
<civija> svejedno trebas pazit i vjezbat jer je izgledno da ti jedan krivi potez moze dovesti do puknuca diska
<civija> na tom dijelu koji je bio iskocio
<SilverSpace> da znam sad sam malo to zanemario 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj patim na pokrete i nis ne radim bez zagrijavanja 
<civija> kad ides jebat kazes njoj da legne i ceka dok se ti malo zagrijes :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj lik mi je bio doma i jos jednom sam poslje pola godine bio kod njega http://is.gd/HAa9ng
<SilverSpace> civija: kaj ti nemas predigru :)
<SilverSpace> lagano zagrijavanje 
<civija> ma kakva predigra ja odma direktno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA MmikeT DomaMuffin
<CTCP2> Litecoin Difficulty:	3,130
<CTCP2> Estimated Next Difficulty:	2,674 (-14.56%)
<CTCP2> :->>>>
<MmikeDOMA> Idesh, koka! :D
<CTCP2> svi presli na DOGE xD
<DomaMuffin> Ako ga imaju di prodat, kul  :D
<jelly-home> \:D/
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin imaju, prodaje se ko blesav
<DomaMuffin> kul
<CTCP2> + narasla mu vrijednost za 10-20% od jucer
<DomaMuffin> :)
<CTCP2> sam treba nac dobar pool
<MmikeDOMA> obicno kad se nesh prodaje k'o ludo tom pada vrijednost :)
<CTCP2> koji placa fiksno po tvojoj brzini
<CTCP2> a ne ko ovi pederi na pool.me kolko dodje-dodje
<CTCP2> ceko sam 12 h da se zavrsi blok
<CTCP2> i dobio sugavih 90 dogeova
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA : ma i kupuje i prodaje :D
<CTCP2> https://vircurex.com/orders?alt=doge&base=btc
<CTCP2> stavis 0,1% manju vrijednost od prosjecne i prodas isti tren
<jelly-home> CTCP2: a doge:usd?
<CTCP2> who cares
<CTCP2> usd is obsolete
<CTCP2> so last year
<CTCP2> nisi u trendu
<CTCP2> btc je #1
<CTCP2> btc is the shit
<jelly-home> s/the //
<jelly-home> i slozio bi se
 * CTCP2 slaps jelly-home around a bit with a large superpenguin
<jelly-home> now we see the violence inherent in the system!
<obruT> upravo se vratih iz jednog ducana, vidjeh jednu novu knjigu i taman da cu na jednoj mailing listi popljuvati knjigu, dodje mail od jednog drugog lika koji ju hvali :) i sta sad :) nist, poslao, vec vidim da ce izbit rat :)
<jelly-home> "vidjeh" "popljuvati"... bez citanja?
<CTCP2> jelly-home , fakat si zaosto
<CTCP2> citanje je takodje so retro
<obruT> da :) nije beletristika, "strucna" knjiga, dovoljno je prolistati i vidjeti da je totalno promasena :)
<obruT> pogledao sam dvije teme i skuzio da frajer apsolutno ne kaze nist pametno
<jelly-home> CTCP2: to mi odgovara, sto manje ljudi cita, vise ce me placati da im slazem kompjuktore
<CTCP2> lukavo
<obruT> naletio sam i na komad opreme kakva na trzistu postoji vec 50 godina i prakticki se nije mijenjala od samih pocetaka... i nes ti opreme, komad nazubljenog metala, gledam etiketu, a tamo se spominje nanotehnologija :P  ajme
<SilverSpace> pih tko jos vidio knjigu kupiti 
<jelly-home> obruT: sve sto ima mrvice je sad nanotehnologija, uključujući šmirgl-papir
<SilverSpace> spat spat ln
<jelly-home> noć
<obruT> spat ? u 22h ?
<obruT> ja jos nisam sudje oprao, a zena se sutra vraca doma
 * weshmashian tek doma ide :P
<ravilov> mislim da me upravo streslo nekih 30 kV
<ravilov> srecom pa je jako mala amperaza
<obruT> ravilov: sta si radio ?
<ravilov> rastavljao TV
<ravilov> stari CRT
<ravilov> ugasen i iskopcan iz struje, ali kondenzatori su spremili dovoljno :)
<ravilov> obruT, ovaj ovdje dio, samo sto ja nisam imao uzemljeni sarafciger: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-take-apart-TV/step3/The-dangerous-part/
<obruT> jao :)
<ravilov> al nije me direktno streslo nego preko plastike sarafcigera, ocito za ovakve voltaze plastika i nije neki izolator :)
<obruT> da nije bilo plastike ti sad ne bi tipkao tu :P
<jelly-home> 💚💜💛💛💙
<ravilov> ‼‼‼
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-24
<MmikeDOMA> De da odem kupit ventilatore za kucistE
<MmikeDOMA> i de je taj snijeg?
<SilverSpace> pada bjelo govno 
<MmikeDOMA> mnji
<MmikeDOMA> lose pada
<SilverSpace> bas ga nije trebalo 
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: zavisi kakve ventilatore zelis
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, tihe :)
<vileni> ja ti mogu nabaviti najbolje, ali nisu jeftini :)
<MmikeDOMA> koji su to?
<MmikeDOMA> i posto?>
<vileni> noctua
<MmikeDOMA> url?
<vileni> ali neznam koji tocno model, moram pitati frenda da li imaju na skladistu :)
<vileni> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=start
<vileni> i ruzni su
<vileni> imaju najbolji zracni kuler za cpu-ove
<MmikeDOMA> ma
<MmikeDOMA> tgrebam za kuciste
<MmikeDOMA> gornji (valjda 180 ili 200 mm)
<MmikeDOMA> i strazni, 120mm
<vileni> pa imaju i za kucista
<vileni> neznam za 200mm
<vileni> koje je to kuciste
<vileni> mislim da je 140 najveci
<MmikeDOMA> haf 90
<MmikeDOMA> 900
<vileni> 922, 932?
<vileni> ili bas 900
<MmikeDOMA> e jebiga
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da je 900
<MmikeDOMA> sam malo
<vileni> ja sam htio 922, ali skup je :)
<Mmike> idijot
<Mmike> micao kuciste i ugasio komp
<Mmike> http://www.google.com/imgres?espv=2&biw=1336&bih=917&tbm=isch&tbnid=QFRtD_HV-eAkbM%3A&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bit-tech.net%2Fhardware%2Fcases%2F2009%2F06%2F03%2Fcooler-master-haf-922-review%2F1&docid=rSpptgOeItfk1M&imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.bit-tech.net%2Fcontent_images%2F2009%2F06%2Fcooler-master-haf-922-review%2F1.jpg&w=1280&h=1024&ei=DRjiUrTgDcLy7Aa154GgBQ&zoom=1&ved=0CGoQhBwwAQ&iact=rc&dur=1088&page=1&start=0&ndsp=24
<Mmike> ovo
<SilverSpace> 912
<SilverSpace> haf ima ruzna kucista
<Mmike> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nf_b9_blade_design
<Mmike> a daj me nemoj
<Mmike> vileni, koliko para za 120mm vent?
<ravilov> bljeh
<ravilov> Mmike, ma gurni ga u vrecu za smece i na balkon
<ravilov> uz ovakvo vrijeme sta ce ti ventilatori?
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da su bili po 120
<Mmike> vileni, pa daj pitaj
<Mmike> ravilov, volim kad se stsvari vrte
<vileni> Mmike: trgovina je ionako negdje kod lovrana, ako ces uzimati dobijes najranije u ponedjeljak :)
<Mmike> vileni, au :D
<vileni> osim ako zelis placati dostavu i to
<ravilov> glavno da se pare obrcu
<ravilov> "Nalazimo se u Opriću, mjestu između Lovrana i Opatije, u blizini fakulteta u Iki, na adresi Put Danijela Tominića 20a."
<vileni> fora je da su jedini ovlasteni za noctuu, a gameri vole to
<vileni> da
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> jeste skuzili?!
<ivoks> S&P nam opet snizio rejting, posrao se na vladu :)
 * ravilov ne prati vijesti
<vileni> mi smo kolegi uzimali za rodjendan 2x120 mislim, bilo 240kn i moja dostava jel :)
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem kaj sam sanjao nocas
<ivoks> kuciste za telefon
<ravilov> vileni, znaci kuna po milimetru :)
<Mmike> hm
<ravilov> ivoks, ... wat
<Mmike> vileni, aj daj adresu neku ili nestoo
<Mmike> pa da si narucim
<Mmike> a popodne cu u links
<ivoks> pa... kuciste za telefon
<Mmike> po prirucni neki
<vileni> ravilov: sad gledam mail, ipak su 80mm, i 200kn su bili :)
<ivoks> i sad si ga idem naruciti :D
<ravilov> Mmike, http://www.opric-informatika.hr/
<ravilov> mogao si i sam nac :p
<ravilov> ivoks, mislis one silikonske futrole?
<vileni> Mmike: ili mozes cekati da ga ja veceras osobno ispitam :)
<ravilov> kondome za mobitele?
<Mmike> vileni, mogu i to :)
<ivoks> ne znam od cega je bio
<Mmike> vileni, ides u lovran?
<vileni> sutra smo ionako na nekom tulumu u ri
<Mmike> ivoks, ease up (or add?) on the drugs
<vileni> danas neznam gdje
<Mmike> vileni, pa kul! :D
<Mmike> i sad jos neki low-vib hdd
<ravilov> vileni, a sta je tulum bez high-end ventilatora!
<Mmike> Your search - low vibrataing desktop hdd - did not match any documents.
<Mmike> kaj je gugl potrgan?
<vileni> ravilov: trebas nas vidjeti kad u sumi negdje iza delnica dilamo kulere :)
<ravilov> vileni, svatko ima svoju drogu :)
 * ravilov je slozio besumni komp iz otpadnih dijelova :)
<vileni> ekipa se opija i rostilja, a mi prebacujemo hardver iz jednog auta u drugi :)
<ravilov> vileni, nasi tulumi su bili bolji, mi kad se nalijemo nabacamo starog hardvera tipa tipkovnice i autom preko toga :p
<ivoks> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/speck-candyshell-grip-for-htc-one-white-p38789.htm
<ivoks> ovak nes
<ravilov> da, to sam mislio
<ravilov> ne znam kako se to sluzbeno zove iako mi "kuciste" zvuci glupo :)
<ivoks> maska
<ivoks> sta vec, svejedno
<ravilov> ma da
<ravilov> u zadnje vrijeme svi nesto hvale ringke slim
<ravilov> meni se osobno ne svidja nikako
<ivoks> samo
<ivoks> mob sam uzeo crni
<ivoks> a maska ova je bijela
<ravilov> jos uvijek je cinjenica da si cudan jer si to sanjao :p
<ravilov> ivoks, hoces bas tocno tu masku?
<ravilov> iz osobnog iskustva mogu preporuciti otterbox defender
<ivoks> ja si moram uzeti nesto stajlis
<ivoks> ipak sam direktor
<ivoks> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/piel-frama-imagnum-for-htc-one-black-p39463.htm
<ravilov> uzmi crni otterbox i prelijepi ga vinilom u maskirno :)
<ravilov> ajme uf
<ravilov> nisam nikad volio ta flappy kucista
<ravilov> meni su najdraza kucista za koje uopce ne znas da ga imas
<ravilov> also
<ravilov> od cega je to kuciste???
<ravilov> 67 EUR?!
<ivoks> koze, rucni rad
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/novac/zbog-kazne-od-tisucu-eura-odlucio-zatvoriti-pogon-i-otpustiti-30-ljudi
<ivoks> da... takva bi i moja reakcija bila
<ravilov> i ti bi actually platio 67 EUR za masku za mob?
<ravilov> ako si vec direktor, onda nek ti firma kupi
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1621969_10151978551471840_654708662_n.jpg
<DomaMuffin> Automatizirao sam optimizaciju sustava za majnanje. Kaj velite, koliko ce trebati da mi se OS/PC skrse? :) Primam oklade za sve OSoFe :) 
<jelly-home> heh, spoiled onions http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/01/scientists-detect-spoiled-onions-trying-to-sabotage-tor-privacy-network/
<DomaMuffin> brijem da i tamo vrijedi 51% pravilo, ne ? Problem je, ali ne drama
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : you did whaaaaat
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: *nod nod* , kaj velis, posto da prodajem to ? :D
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: 100BTC komad
<CTCP2> prvo objasni kaj si uopce napravio xD
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: upalis komp, das mu ~48h i on je optimiziran za majnanje koliko u tim uvjetima moze biti.
<ivoks> ravilov: pa moja je firma
<CTCP2> ne znam kaj/kak si to optimiziro
<rut> jutro . jel pada snijeg u ZG ?
<CTCP2> stavis SMOS i sve je optimum :>
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: sve :) Kaj imas u kistri u tom trenutku :) 
<DomaMuffin> na tri piceka koja sam mogao probati ova dva tjedna shijem SMOS za ~15% :) 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: da se potrudim i napravim i kategorije ? :) "self deploy option,20% off pack price NOW"
<DomaMuffin> jelly: "enterprise , X$ per seat/*PU"
<rut> muffin nis li to teske teme za jutro ?
<DomaMuffin> jaca <3
<DomaMuffin> rut: mene malac budi u 5 , vec sam 2x cistio auto i prilaz od snijega, skuhao sam 3/4 rucka, o kakvom ti jutru pricas :) 
<DomaMuffin> Nda, i na bolovanju sam ! :) 
<ravilov> ivoks, aha, TA firma
<ravilov> ja mislio da si neki direktor u canonicalu :)
<ivoks> to jos nije finalizirano
<rut> znaci pada snijeg ?
<SilverSpace> yep
<Vlado9A3CY> Kod mene u prigorju je plavo i sunčano :) ... dobro jutro ;)
<rut> muffin nemas pravi auto .. 
<rut> u OS kisovito
<DomaMuffin> rut: imam kakav si mogu priustiti :)
<rut> muffin ajde radi ... necu te smetat svojim glupostim
<DomaMuffin> Na bolovanju sam, rokaj :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam ionako offtopic stalno, slap me at will :) 
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: još si muffinčić?
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: jesi Å¡mrcavi?
<jaizza> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/1620824_10152149777399337_68603370_n.jpg
<rut> aa na bolovanju .. pa daj onda jel moras o tehnici skatuljama i ostalim sranjima 
<DomaMuffin> rut: bolovanje i GO su otprilike jedini trenuci kad mogu ista osim tipkati , dosao sam online samo se malo hvaliti i vidjeti koliko ce trebati da mi se PC skrsi :) 
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: K'o Brus Vejnov sobar, mnogo sam dobar !
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OVY7MmSSYs
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: bad copy - esi mi dobar, Views: 739718, Rating: 97.95741%
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: ne vjerujem da je Brucetov sobar ikad bio bolestan
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: mozda i ja lazem ;-)
 * DomaMuffin zakopca slic da se ne vide tajice superjunaka
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: i kakav ti to posao imaš kad na poslu ne tipkaš?
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: opasan ! 
<ravilov> na poslu pipka, doma tipka
<obruT> pa win admini sve rade samo misem
<jaizza> bolje zakopčaj šlic, sakrij sramotu :-))))
<jaizza> obruT: (puke)
<jaizza> :D
<jaizza> imam još jednu priču s posla
<jaizza> s klikanjem
<jaizza> :D
<ravilov> jel ukljucuje koristenje univerzalnih alata koji pozelene po potrebi?
<jaizza> ravilov: ne
<jaizza> ovaj put specijaliziranih
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> ali reakcija kolegice je neprocjenjiva
<jaizza> da ne imenujem nikoga, nekad davno, kako se počeo posao širiti, kolega je preuzeo dio posla i dobio kolegicu kao stručnjakinju koja je radila na tome u drugoj firmi, na ispomoć
<jaizza> sad oni to Å¡to administriraju mogu administrirati na serveru (naravno) ili preko alata
<jaizza> ali alat ne radi kak se spada
<jaizza> i zna se da ne radi 
<jaizza> i tako jednom prilikom isto je nešto "bilo odrađeno" pa je kolega (šef) pita da li je napravila - je; pa zašto se ne vidi da je odrađeno - veli ona: pa meni je "pozelenilo" u alatu i reklo je da je odrađeno; na što joj on kaže: pa smo zaključili da to ne radi dobro i da ne možemo administrirati preko toga - na što će ona: ali alat radi dobro većinu vremena!
<ravilov> ali ali ali!
<ravilov> za win administraciju je izgleda najbitnije da je zeleno
<ravilov> napravit cu ja aplikaciju koja ima 10 gumbi i svaki pozeleni kad ga kliknes
<ravilov> i prodavat cu je za $5 komad
<jaizza> ravilov: joj da su windowsi još bih rekla
<ravilov> o, super
<jaizza> to je administriranje u ovom slučaju Linuxa preko win alata
<ravilov> onda cu napravit da je portabilno
<ravilov> ijao...
<jaizza> indeed
<kisss> ovdje se pisu problemi s ubuntu  jeli ? 
 * ravilov zakljucuje da se danas svatko moze (samo)zvati administratorom
<ravilov> kisss, zasto samo problemi?
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, kisss, kako ti mozemo pomoci ? 
<ravilov> prihvacamo i success stories
<kisss> ovdje sam prvi  puta pa ne znam 
<jaizza> ravilov: što je najžalosnije, teta hoće raditi, ne razumije sve, ne vidi "veliku sliku", ali si piše kuharice i ako je nešto nekad radila, znat će napraviti ponovo i od njih 5 u sobi još najbolje zna
<ravilov> jaizza, da nije to neka drzavna uprava?
<jaizza> još žalosnije - nije
<jaizza> :D
<jaizza> ha čuj, izgleda da se svodi na to koga poznaš i kako prikazuješ stvari
 * ravilov ima slicnog lika na poslu, potpuni apsolutni streber, doslovce ne radi nista bolje ili pametnije od malo bolje skripte
<ravilov> i na kraju opet fula na banalnim stvarima
<jaizza> ravilov: pa da! ako ne razumiješ što radiš, onda ti se bedaste stvari događaju
<DomaMuffin> *rant*
<jaizza> ravilov: ja sam imala jednom Å¡egrta, nesposobno stvorenje do boli
<jaizza> e tako nesposobnu osobu nisam vidjela ni prije ni poslije
<ravilov> ovaj moj je slican
<jaizza> što se posla tiče
<ravilov> nije mi segrt ni nista slicno, ali radi u aplikaciji koju sam radio
<jaizza> kao osoba je simpatičan, nije zločest ni zlonamjeran
<ravilov> pa ga stalno moram vodit za rukicu
<ravilov> (ne, nije do moje aplikacije)
<jaizza> ali taj tip je trebao napraviti copy/paste iz jednog dokumenta (path do obrade) i copy/paste iz maila za argumente i to je ali REDOVITO za*ebo
<jaizza> ili krivu obradu pusti ili s krivim datumom ili nekaj
<jaizza> uvijek je nekaj 
<ravilov> da nemamo mi istog tipa?
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> kad smo se upoznavali predstavio se nadimkom
<jaizza> a bemti pa nemreš doć u novu okolinu radnu i predstavit se nadimkom
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: ovisi o poslu ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Kaj, d snimam pornice, dosao bi i rekoa "Hi, i'm Long John" :) 
<ravilov> ovaj moj radi jedan te isti posao svaki mjesec
<vileni> Mmike: kaze da ima sve na lageru, ovdje mu je cjenik http://opric-informatika.hr/noctua-cj.xls
<ravilov> pa da si ne znam kak udaren, nakon X godina sto radis istu stvar, pa moras zapamtit!
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: ma možeš se ti tak predstavit, ali ako snimaš porniće, istina će se vrlo brzo otkriti ;-)
<DomaMuffin> rastezanje .. price .. bilo je hladno .. 
<jaizza> ravilov: ne ako si totalno nezainteresiran za to što radiš
<ravilov> ali ovaj se trudi!
<ravilov> i bude ti zao
<ravilov> ali tako je... well, glup!
<jaizza> eh
<jaizza> da, to je problem, onda ti je žao pa odradiš i njegov posao, a on dobiva i dalje svoju plaću jednako kao i ti...
<ravilov> ovaj se fakat trudi, nisam mu ja sef ali svaki put kad za*ebe njegov sef mu sjedne za vrat
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo meni trebalo sve sam jucer mogo obaviti nego sad moram van
<ravilov> e, ne mogu ja odradit njegov posao, moram se patit da mu objasnim kako da on to napravi
<jaizza> ha gle, nije svaki posao za svakoga, ovaj tvoj striček je sigurno dobar u nečem, a ovdje se muči, ne ide mu i nezadovoljan je
<ravilov> over and over and over again
<jaizza> a možda bi negdje drugdje bio sretan i uspješan
<ravilov> ali to radi vec 15 godina!
<ravilov> pa dosad bi vec napamet naucio cijeli proces
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: mozda covjek trenutno uziva u izazovnom poslu :) 
<DomaMuffin> ( iz svoje perspektive)
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: :-)
<DomaMuffin> ono, ljudi, presposobni ste za svoju okolinu, kaj sad :) 
<jaizza> ja sam mišljenja da je život prekratak da se vrijeme troši na nešto što dokazano ne ide i proizvodi u meni negativnu energiju
<DomaMuffin> velim ti da covjeka mozda veseli izazovan posao ! :) 
<jaizza> zato na poslu trošim minimalno energije ;-))))))))))))))
<DomaMuffin> Covjek - Sizif, uziva ko prase u malo blata :) 
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: pa i mene vesele izazovi - ali ja na kraju rješenog izazova imam određeno zadovoljstvo da sam nešto savladala
<ravilov> svinje actually ne uzivaju u blatu
<ravilov> they just make the best out of the situation
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: dozvoli da postepeno dovedem pricu do toga da nam jaizza posalje slike u kojima se mud-wrestla :) 
<kisss> neznam Å¡to mi je s njim kada upalim qbitto.... sam mi se ugasi  
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: za to moraš platit ulaznicu i naknadu za korištenje fotića pa si slikaj sam
<ravilov> in other words: slikaj se
<DomaMuffin> no tengo dinero ! /shrug
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: citam to kao plati i nosi :) 
 * DomaMuffin baci 3 zlatnika na sank, uzme bocu viskaca i cigaru, baci jaizzu na rame i ode na kat saluna
<DomaMuffin> Sad ima da mi napravis sendvic
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/321117_2343782546366_1622730451_n.jpg
<DomaMuffin> je, da nadjes takvog , tak bi ti se ruke teple da bi mogla samo pljeskavice pljeskat' :D
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: previse gledas westerne 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: sumnjam da gleda westerne
<kisss> Å¡to da probam ?
<jaizza> moooooožda u tim njegovim filmovima ima nekad neka tema westerna...
<DomaMuffin> kiss, da li je prije radio, pa je prestao ili si tek instalirao ? 
<kisss> radio je 
<tonil> znaci kontaktirao ovu firmu za rentanje lamba murcielaga posla sve podatke http://www.smart-car.hr/luksuzna-vozila-za-najam i odgovorili mi da je dan oko 490 eura :/ previse,vidit cu jos kakvo je stanje sa jednim njemackim firmama,dosta su povoljnije 
<ravilov> a i ti nemas pametnijeg posla
<tonil> haha
 * tonil ode ucit za kolokvije
<SilverSpace> jaizza: hm yah mah i ja isto sumnjam :)
<ravilov> sumnja je majka svih paranoja
<kisss> sto da radim ? 
<SilverSpace> dragi ravilov jesam li ja paranoican?
<DomaMuffin> kisss: mozes pokusati pokrenuti ga s "gdb qbittorrent" ( debug mode). Pricekaj dok se ne strga. onda napisi "bt full" i tekst koji ces vidjeti stavi na pastebin. Onda nam das pastebin link. 
<SilverSpace> kisss: kaj je qbitto
<ravilov> program za piratluk
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: nekvi torent klajnt
<ravilov> *puke*
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: ja sam skidao ubuntu s torenta  !
<SilverSpace> pih zasto bi to koristio pored sto drugih boljih 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne, ali trebas imati vise povjerenja u authority figures, oni sigurno znaju sta rade
<kisss> ma sam se gasi 
<ravilov> kisss, nadji bolji klijent
<SilverSpace> ravilov: hvala dragi lastane 
<pkiller> meni je transmission sasvim solidan... sve ima
<DomaMuffin> kisss: ne mogu ti pomoci s "ma sam se gasi" :) Ipak trebam malo vise detalja. 
<SilverSpace> pkiller: slazem se 
<ravilov> "INTARNETS NO WORK, FIXIT"
<kisss> ok
<obruT> kad se spominje lastan... danas i sutra je akcija u lastanu, popust na sve stripove
<SilverSpace> kisss: baci to u smece i uzmi nesto sto radi 
<pkiller> kisss: svaki linux program izbaci grešku kad ne radi... ako ti se samo tako ugasi, znači da ga ne pokrećeš iz terminala... kada ga pokreneš iz terminala inače ti kaže odmah :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj jos kupujes stripove*
<kisss> a da probam izbrisati ga i ponovo ubaciti
<SilverSpace> probaj 
<DomaMuffin> kisss:  ako nemas neki objektivan razlog da zadrzis taj program, decki su ti preporucili kvalitetne alternative ( transmission i sl. ) 
<SilverSpace> moguce da proradi 
<pkiller> jel postoji neka novija alternativa za http://idjc.sourceforge.net/
<obruT> SilverSpace: da :)
<SilverSpace> kisss: od kuda si ga instalirao 
<kisss> ok
<pkiller> ubrzo mislim pokrenuti neki lokalni internet radio pa mi treba neki besplatni programćić za streemanje...
<kisss> cujemo se  pozdrav i hvala 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8hwI-1xzo0
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Tenacious D - Master Exploder, Views: 1049124, Rating: 99.059954%
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: daj me razbudi malo
<SilverSpace> za DomaMuffin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33n-VbzJsIg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Plava trava zaborava ~ Country Roads & Lepe ti je Zagorje zelene, Views: 9428, Rating: 100.0%
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uryLhOT9jiI 
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Tenacious D - Tribute (stairway to heaven version) HQ, Views: 684188, Rating: 99.043588%
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: nemrem slušati jubitjuuuuba
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: potrudi se za ovu ! :) 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj su ti zvucnike oduzeli :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nisam sama u sobi
<ravilov> kod nas svatko ima svoje sluske
<jaizza> SilverSpace: već sam preko nekoliko puta isprepadala kolegu sa svojim glazbenim ukusom
<DomaMuffin> jaizza: pa ne moras bacati grudnjak na monitor kad cujes stvar, samo ju slusaj, to smijes i u drustvu :) 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nekak smo se pomirili kod RP
<jaizza> DomaMuffin: nemrem si pomoć
<jaizza> ako je dobra stvar - grudnjak ide off
<tonil> lol
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P06kyFpIQU
<datase> tonil: Title: Fly Project - Musica (official video), Views: 33565300, Rating: 96.91378%
<jaizza> kak mi se ne da pisat ova skripta
<jaizza> gledam ja nju
<jaizza> gleda ona mene
<ravilov> napisi skriptu koja ce napisat skriptu
<jaizza> ravilov: aj mi je ti napiši pa mi prodaj za $5
<jaizza> ;-)
<ravilov> deal
<jaizza> ravilov: kaj da kažem šefu, kad bude gotova moja skripta?
<jaizza> kod mene se trenutno vrti http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwH4wPz-URM
<datase> jaizza: Title: The Lovin Spoonful - Daydream  (HQ), Views: 360117, Rating: 99.099608%
<jelly> echo -e '#!/bin/sh\necho "Success!"\nexit 0' > skripta; chmod 755 skripta
<jaizza> nije ni čudo da mi se ne da niš :D
<jelly> what a day for a daydream
<jelly> dobro da ste me sjetili na radioparadise
<ravilov> jaizza, http://pastebin.com/iFiGRhYr
<ravilov> jaizza, broj deviznog ide na PM
<jaizza> ravilov: oču'l dobit otkaz ako otvorim gornji link?
<ravilov> ne, dobit ces povisicu
<jelly> jaizza: ne ako ga otvoris preko vlastitog proxyja
<jelly> https://major.io/2010/07/26/adding-comments-to-iptables-rules/ # rulez
<ravilov> jelly, jesi ti to pisao?
<jelly> ravilov: ne, na sam ja pisao bilo bi na jebo.me domeni
<jaizza> ravilov: da well, nekak ne vidim da ta tvoja skripta koja bi trebala napisati moju skriptu bude radila ispravno
<jaizza> ravilov: ali hvala na pokušaju
<ravilov> jaizza, 100% testirano da radi
<jaizza> ravilov: radi nešto sigurno ;-)
<ravilov> obzirom na pocetne uvjete i dostupne informacije, skripta radi tocno sto je zahtijevano
<ravilov> :p
<jaizza> i ja radim nešto u ovom trenutku
<jaizza> ne ono što bih trebala doduše..
<ravilov> <ravilov> obzirom na pocetne uvjete i dostupne informacije ...
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> sad samo picim po cantryu http://youtu.be/w1P76BZfgn8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Village Girls - Thank God I'm A Country Girl (Official Video), Views: 324431, Rating: 86.92098%
<jaizza> ravilov: koliko si se potrudio saznati informacije koje su ti bile potrebite?
<jaizza> ha?
<jaizza> ha?
<SilverSpace> pa tu ima vise i boljih cura 
<pkiller> da najinteresantije je da jaizza traži, da joj se napiše skripta, a ne kaže o čemu se radi... i onda se buni da ne radi :)
<jaizza> Å¡to me sjetilo na Dilberta
<jaizza> sec
<pkiller> uglavnom jaizza dokazala si da si ipak žensko :P
<pkiller> jelly: sta drzis na jebo.me?
<jelly> nista, pastebin i gluposti
<jaizza> ravilov: https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/483570_4917435326077_129416858_n.jpg
<jaizza> pkiller: čime čime??
<jaizza> Å¡to me odalo?
<jaizza> da znam za drugi put
<jaizza> pkiller: grudnjak?
<pkiller> jaizza, odalo te to što tražiš pažnju iako znaš kako da napraviš skriptu :)
<jelly> da nabacim jos 10 kila i meni bi trebao
<pkiller> jelly: stavi neki blog, jebo.me/t-com jebo.me/Samsung i tako... sve stvari koje te jebu, napišeš u blogu i staviš da linkovi izgledaju tako :)
<ravilov> jaizza, yep, that's me :p
<jaizza> pkiller: kak se traži pažnja?
<ravilov> user treba dostaviti potrebne informacije, necu ja valjda moljakat :p
<pkiller> ravilov: tako je
<jaizza> ravilov: visi mi na panou taj - isprintan
<jaizza> ;-)
<ravilov> hehe
<jelly> pkiller: jebo.me/pas/ ak necu
<jaizza> ravilov: zajedno sa https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/557702_4305169299809_1729211024_n.jpg
<pkiller> a ako imaš neki linux VM instaliraj si node.js i Ghost blog... taman dovoljno jednostavan za korištenje
<ravilov> nelosa kolekcija
<jelly> iz religijskih razloga necu js na server
<pkiller> evo ja testiram već par dana na http://blog.pcmozak.com
<jaizza> ravilov: i ova za posjetitlje ;-) 
<jaizza> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/999402_10201004190279324_1729949945_n.jpg
<pkiller> i radim temu from scratch ;)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> jaizza, sto se skripte tice... http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Ba_jGk-gR0A/UTpGhx0P-cI/AAAAAAAAESU/htp-sbbsng4/s1600/who_are_we_women_what_do_we_want-179258.jpg
<ravilov> :p
<jaizza> ravilov: ma pih
<jaizza> kad smo kod tih
<jaizza> meni je bolja https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/p206x206/246514_10200265487012204_1632192749_n.jpg
<jaizza> od kad sam doma to pokazala, imamo uzvik "browsers!" za kasno paljenje :-D
<jaizza> upravo sam poslušala muffinčićev link
<jaizza> Tenacious D - Tribute
<jaizza> što reći
<jaizza> grudnjak nije pao...
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> google otkantao bitcoin
<ivoks> jel mu pala cijena? :)
<pkiller> 780.00$ kod nas u rvackoj
<ivoks> nije li bilo 1000 dolara prije koji dan?
<SilverSpace> Honky Tonk
<pkiller> pa ne bas prije koji dan :)
<pkiller> ali bio je prije koji mjesec
<SilverSpace> sve je to BB smece 
<DomaMuffin> Blackberry je smece, stvarno
<CTCP2> kak mislis otkanto
<jelly> heh, "I'm secure enough in my masculinity to admit this.... I'm completely heterosexual, except for an unhealthy fixation on David Bowie"
<jaizza> teta ne priča loše http://www.dubrovackidnevnik.hr/hr/clanak/dubrovkinja-ogorcena-vatikanskim-ugovorima-jure-radic-ih-je-potpisao-na-feudalan-nacin-gradjani-o-tome-nista-nisu-znali.html
<CTCP2> ivoks kaj gugl otkanto bitcoin
<CTCP2> na nalazim nis pametno na guglu, osim 1 day oldovi "Is Google About To Get Into Bitcoin"
<ravilov> jaizza, hehe, vidio sam i to
<ravilov> jaizza, speaking of browsers: http://paulhastings.me/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/If-Browsers-Were-Guns.jpg
<CTCP2> aha, naso http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/01/23/despite-claims-reddit-suggesting-otherwise-google-says-current-plans-regarding-bitcoin/#!s8QBZ
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfbc4eZAiVQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Lidija Bačić - "VISKI" novo 2014 (HD spot), Views: 1251255, Rating: 82.39782%
<SilverSpace> lol
 * CTCP2 navija zvucnike
<ravilov> CTCP2 ima zvucnike na navijanje?
<ravilov> kak staromodno
<obruT> ravilov: pa kad mu sva struja ode na majnanje, nema za zvucnike pa mora navijat :)
<DomaMuffin> ti Dinamovi navijaci .. 
 * CTCP2 je old skul
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: kak mislis odkantao ? Meni se cini kao da su pustili mamac, i cekaju da vide kaj se ulovilo ( https://www.google.com/moderator/#16/e=20e106 )
<SilverSpace> dodem sad u kuhinju a na stolu krvavice tlacenica cvarci bek te ubio stara me hoce ubiti 
<DomaMuffin> O jado,jadni :) 
<SilverSpace> :( pa kaj nisam 
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin u jebote, ak gugle aktivira BTC, skocit ce mu vrijednos 50x
<DomaMuffin> Ma pojedi to , makar 'mro ! :) 
<SilverSpace> danas vise ne izlazi iz sobe đž
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: nisam siguran da se gugl zeli zamjerati centralistima :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ja sam danas na redu za ciscenje snijega :D
<CTCP2> ne zeli, al brijem da nit ne ferma
<SilverSpace> jaj 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: imas lopatu viska 
<CTCP2> tolko ne ferma*
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: Nisam siguran :) Imam svoju u hodniku zgrade, ima i suseda :) Ja svoju dam svima , a ona je na svoju napisala "privatno vlasnistvo" prosle godine :)))) 
<DomaMuffin> Valjda da ne bi netko pomogao :) 
<CTCP2> "Zamislite situaciju bracnog para: ako supruga ostane bez posla, a suprug zaradjuje iznad zakonom predvidjenog "minimuma", ne samo da supruga ne dobiva naknadu od drzavne agencije za nezaposlene, nego "crkva" od supruga ubire svaki mjesec daljnji porez, u tom slucaju i vise nego prije, za njegovu nezaposlenu suprugu!!! "
<CTCP2> lol, wtf
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kak ti znas kaj je ona na svoju napisala 
<SilverSpace> zato ti i ides snijeg odmetat 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: prosle sam godine isto ostavil na hodniku lopatu svima na upotrebu i netko ju je strgao. Kad je dosao moj red da cistim sam uzel prvu lopatu koju sam videl u hodniku, i skuzim da je njena i da je na njoj cedulja :) 
<CTCP2> neoliberalna kapitalistkinja
<CTCP2> di joj je duh bratstva i jedinstva
<jelly> \happy capitalist/
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: jedan tjedan sam se samo okrenuo i drugi dan je ona imala vise za cistiti , nesh ti kapitalizma :) 
<SilverSpace> joj moram po netjaka u vrtic :( juce mi prdne u krevet ii okrene se i kaze bad luck
<SilverSpace> koji prasac
<jaizza> SilverSpace: previše vremena s tobom provodi?
<SilverSpace> bas i ne ali sve zivo ko spuzva upija 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sta nema on mamu i tatu?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: mama radi :)
<SilverSpace> tatuu je mama nogirala 
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> pa si ti replacement tata
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: kol'ko je star?
<tonil> SilverSpace, jes vidio onu sprdacinu sa tom pjesmom i lidijom
<SilverSpace> mokar ko mis
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: 6 i pol
<SilverSpace> tonil: ne koja ??
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: na jesen u skolu 
<MmikePoso> kul
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes tu u autu http://is.gd/vFaAwb
<obruT> SilverSpace: otkud si to iskopo :) ja sam u autu iz kojeg je to fotkano :)
<obruT> moj bajk je gore na krovu :)
<SilverSpace> gledam dolomite album dalibor 
<obruT> aha :)
<SilverSpace> zato i pitam vidim bike :)
<obruT> ja sam stavio svega par fotki s tog izleta https://picasaweb.google.com/108176134038513961117/201207_Dolomiti
<SilverSpace> selfi fotka je guba lol
<tonil> SilverSpace, --> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/1f3bfc856c9daf09db41d436a36aa8ba.jpg?rand=84368295
<SilverSpace> lijepe su te planine 
<tonil> vec se tjedan dana vrti ta slika 
<SilverSpace> tonil: aha ,ol
<tonil> haha
<SilverSpace> obruT: volio bi proci premozicevom stazom 
<obruT> SilverSpace: mi u te Dolomite nastojimo otici barem jednom godisnje... samo da odes lezat tamo vec gustas, a kamoli za penjanje, planinarenje i bicikliranje
<obruT> SilverSpace: a nije tak ni daleko, zaletimo mi i na produzeni vikend
<SilverSpace> lol ova je dobra lojtre u sred planine http://is.gd/kmDn4U
<SilverSpace> planine su zakon 
<SilverSpace> ja sam jako malo bio 
<tonil> meni se frend koji isto bilda bavi rekreativno tim penjanjem,mene ne privlaci toliko sad razmisljam da upisem plivanje il boks al sve je u popodnevnim terminima kad je faks
<SilverSpace> vidi ih kako napadaju stjenu http://is.gd/4XvOLE
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tonil: ja kad danas gledam samo zalim kaj nisam vidio ono kaj sam mogao kaj mi se nije dalo 
<SilverSpace> ljenost 
<tonil> nije meni problem vise ljenost ono idem u teretanu i to,al nemogu vise naci vremena jos za trening al boks me bas privlaci
<tonil> zauzeti termini jbga
<SilverSpace> jebote kaj ce bit ruzni http://is.gd/GN4bbk
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: ^^
<MmikePoso> ?
<tonil> http://www.gradiste.com/galerija/ljeto_jesen09/reklama.jpg
<MmikePoso> hehe
<MmikePoso> vidi nos :)
<tonil> pa
<tonil> neznam 
<tonil> meni izgleda fine
<tonil> prednji dio su malo previse spičili
<SilverSpace> ruzno
<SilverSpace> ovi fakat ubijaju f1
<tonil> sta je sa schumaherom vise nista ne cujem na vijestima
<tonil> sijecate se ove pjesme sta se vrtila prije f1 tamo u kasnim 90esetima i ranim 2000 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_uuYCRUhV8
<datase> tonil: Title: DJ Visage Formula 1 Schumacher song, Views: 414874, Rating: 97.65568%
<tonil> jos dok je hrt prenosio
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: http://is.gd/sHTxbt
<SilverSpace> ovaj sa dva 
<SilverSpace> kazu ljudi da izgleda kao viljuskar 
<SilverSpace> hajde svi po lego kockice http://www.jutarnji.hr/nudi-seks-za-skulpturu-od-lego-kocki-pornoglumica-objavila-natjecaj-na-twitteru/1158076/
<SilverSpace> lol Ljudi ovo zovu briljantnom samopromocijom, a ja kažem da sam samo kurva koja voli Lego kockice - napisala je glumica na twitteru.
<CTCP2> kurva koja se pravi pametna
<CTCP2> ECC ram ne sljaka na obicnim plocama, jel tak
<CTCP2> prodaje lik za bagatelu 8 GB (za 300 kn)
<terranb0y> pozdrav
<jelly> CTCP2: tak je.
<jelly> amd ga cesce podrzava, intel je striktno djubre
<pkiller> lol maloprije skidrow bio na bitcoin kanalu... i pita kako da počne primati btc :) kickali ga :)
<SilverSpace> na kojem kanalu 
<SilverSpace> cega koga 
<SilverSpace> noga
<pkiller> skidrow... onaj lik koji kreka igrice
<pkiller> bio na #bitcoin i pita kako da kupi bitkoine i kako da ih sakrije
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> zvuci ko obican script kiddie
<CTCP2> mos mislit kak je to bio The Skidrow xD
<pkiller> skidrow je skupina... nije pojedinac :)
<pkiller> nije tako lako krekirat igricu a pogotovo ne tom brzinom kako ih on izbacuje
<jelly> skid row su metalci is 80ih-90ih!
<pkiller> stvarno? :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> o cem vi pricate
<pkiller> CTCP2: sta ti nisi na #bitcoin?
<MmikePoso> Skid row or skid road is a shabby urban area with cheap taverns, dive bars, and dilapidated hotels frequented by lowlifes, alcoholics, and itinerants.[
<MmikePoso> fwiw
<jelly> hvala, gospon Merriam-Webster
<CTCP2> pkiller : jesam al ne citam
<SilverSpace> sad me doktorica zvala da mi ne moze napravit recept jer im sistem ne radi tj serveri 
<jelly> zbog loseg vremena :-)
<pkiller> CTCP2: kako si tamo kad te nemogu tabat :)
<CTCP2> ne znam, nevidljiv sam :)
<CTCP2> ni sam sebe ne vidim xD
<CTCP2> CTCP2 is ~x@93-138-105-226.adsl.net.t-com.hr * p
<CTCP2> CTCP2 on #bitcoin-pricetalk #bitcoin-otc #bitcoin-hearing #bitcoin #litecoin ##econometrics 
<pkiller> gle stvarno
<jelly> najbolje da si otvorite jos i ##bitcoin-hr, eh
<CTCP2> vec ima #bitcoin-hr
<pkiller> ma nabijem ja taj bitcoin kao mamić
<CTCP2> koja fora je s dva #
<DomaMuffin> njubu
<pkiller> to sve kreteni developeri obogatili se preko noći pa sad tu kroje pravdu
 * CTCP2 slaps pkiller around a bit with a large superpenguin
<DomaMuffin> ubernjubu
<pkiller> nemam pojma za ta dva hasha sta je
<jelly> jedan # je samo za službene kanale koje je baš netko iz (open source) projekta netko tražio
<pkiller> nekada na carnetovom ircu nisi ni mogao dva hesha stavit :)
<jelly> (ta distinkcija je specifična za Freenode)
<DomaMuffin> he double ## means at freenode this is not a primary group
<pkiller> a kako onda ja mogu generirat bilo koji kanal i registrirat na chanservu
<jelly> pkiller: ne možeš, tj. morao bi prijaviti nekim zasebnim putem
<pkiller> hm
<pkiller> cek da vidim
<jelly> piše na webu
<DomaMuffin> ./msg chanserv register #punosexamaloprice
 * CTCP2 slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: njubuuu :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<DomaMuffin> [14:34:27] ChanServ [ChanServ@services.]: #punosexamaloprice is now registered to BotaniCar.
<pkiller> evo #pcmozak jos mi sjedi i chanserv sa opom unutra ;)
 * CTCP2 slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<DomaMuffin> ./msg chanserv invite mmike #punosexamaloprice
<pkiller> cek taj #punosexamaloprice je bio na idolnetu? :)
<DomaMuffin> jenegkak, majkov kanal :) 
<DomaMuffin> Samo je na ircu mogao suprugu skuhati :) 
<pkiller> a znam da mi je mmike od negdje poznat nick :)
<pkiller> uuu koliko sam u to vrijeme startrekova pogledao :)
<MmikePoso> kako
<MmikePoso> fino
<MmikePoso> pada :)
<MmikePoso> ?
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam sad polopatao snijeg pred zgradom :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jos jednom navece s filipom i milina 
 * jelly googla razularene biker-nimfomanke
<jelly> 1 result (0.26 seconds) BINGO
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<SilverSpace> ovdje se jos ispred ulaza nije ulovio 
<SilverSpace> bljucga
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: iskreno, i ja sam pol vodu nosil, ali bolje sad, nego da se klizem kad smrzne
<DomaMuffin> ovo ne bu prestalo
<DomaMuffin> bar kad padne da mi pada na goli beton, ne na led
<SilverSpace> nebu se ni smrzlo
<DomaMuffin> bumo ujutro o toj temi :) 
<DomaMuffin> Nadam se da si u pravu :) 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%20iz%202014-01-24%2015%3A01%3A00.png
<jelly> ne volim kad mi nagios javi lazni alert
<ravilov> who does?
<DomaMuffin> pa , nemrem reci da sam imao takvih
<DomaMuffin> jelly: smijes reci vise ?
<ravilov> jelly, jel ti nagios javlja da vani nema snijega?
<jelly> DomaMuffin: da, ali je nebitno; imam custom check za kasnjenje maila koji tvrdi da mail kasni 20 minuta, a rucno testiranje u svim smjerovima prolazi odmah
<ravilov> glitch in the matrix
<jelly> ne volim kad se ne mogu pouzdati u nagios
<DomaMuffin> Vidis da mozes :) Niej fejjk positive , fejk alarm je :) 
<ravilov> rekao si... "custom check"? :p
<jelly> ravilov: nemam check za snijeg.  Mozda iptv-jevci imaju
<jelly> njima treba da ukljuce grijace za sat.antene po potrebi
<DomaMuffin> jelly: da ste prava firma, imali bi jarbol s kosarom i tipa kaj bi odozgora najavljivao vrijeme :) 
<jelly> prenijet cu ideju upravi 
<DomaMuffin> "JOZO, SNIJEG, pali grijace"
<DomaMuffin> *kurbl*
<igustin> da li netko hosta server kod providera Contabo, i kakav je u odnosu na Hetznera?
<DomaMuffin> igustin: zakaj bi ikad otisao od hecnera ? 
<igustin> zato jer je Contabo jeftiniji?
<jaizza> i tako to
<jaizza> još malo pa još jedan dan iza mene
<jaizza> ovaj vikend nisam dežurna jej!
<MmikePoso> hehe
<MmikePoso> pala temperatura
<MmikePoso> i odmah mintalica radi 720 kH/s
<MmikePoso> DomaMuffin: zato kaj je  hecner los?
<MmikePoso> ja sam prebacio se na digital ocean
<igustin> MmikePoso: Å¡to je bilo kod hetznera?
<MmikePoso> igustin: pa, crkavaju im strojevi
<MmikePoso> onak, dost cesto
<ravilov> igustin, kolega hosta nesto na contabu, kaze da su prilicno super zasad
<MmikePoso> meni 3 put crklo od kad sam na njima
<MmikePoso> na jednom vpsu, drugi radi ok
<jaizza> MmikePoso: well hello
<MmikePoso> al' digital ocean je jeftiniji i bolji po meni 
<MmikePoso> jaizza: aoea :)
<ravilov> idem i ja
<jaizza> MmikePoso: pa kako je danas, u ovaj lijepi snježni dan?
<MmikePoso> pa super
<MmikePoso> eto
<MmikePoso> jos da se govvno pocne hvatat
<MmikePoso> bilo bi jos bolje
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: ne zovi vraga
<MmikePoso> VRAZE VRAZE!
<jaizza> kaj?
<SilverSpace> sad si vraga povuko za rep
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> zapravo, danas imam raspuštenu kosu
<SilverSpace> hm iz terminala nece proci nadogradnja a na gui prosla 
<MmikePoso> odem na contobo web
<MmikePoso> i umre mi CPU :)
<SilverSpace> hebeni ubuntu
<igustin> MmikePoso: DigitalOcean ima i dedicated servere ili samo VPS-ove?
<MmikePoso> igustin: mislim samo vpsove
<MmikePoso> nisam siguran, dodsuse
<MmikePoso> jer samo vpsove i koristim :)
<SilverSpace> i sad ti znaj kaj si taj ubuntu misli 
<SilverSpace> i sad mi autoremove hoce hrpu stvari maknut
<SilverSpace> 238 to remove 
<SilverSpace> vec vidim da cu nesto skrsiti 
<jaizza> vratila se kolegica iz Dubaia
<jaizza> 4 godine je nije bilo
<SilverSpace> ides
<jaizza> svašta nešto čujem iz prve ruke
<SilverSpace> nadam se ne i sranja
<jelly> SilverSpace: fino na pastebin cijeli output skup sa naredbom koju si okinuo, prije nego stisnes Y
<SilverSpace> jelly: kasno palis
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> neki njen frend je završio preko noći u zatvoru jer je skinuo svoju jaknu i njome zagrnu i time zagrlio curu/djevojku/ženu u javnosti
<jelly> SilverSpace: steta... to bi bio prvi ontopic u zadnjih tjedan-dva :-)
<SilverSpace> sve su neke 32bitne faile 
<jaizza> za ljubljene na javnom mjestu završiš 3 mjeseca u zatvoru ili te deportiraju ako si turist
<SilverSpace> jelly: steta kaj to nije Linic napravio :)
<SilverSpace> drste fige ide reboot
<jelly> /o\
<SilverSpace> guba ziv sam sve radi 
<jelly> \o/
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/935509_10203029223592012_1858498059_n.jpg
<ivoks> \o/
<jelly> navlakusa
<jelly> kad vidim ovakve rezultate, iznimno sam zadovoljan sa ovim Jiayu G3S koji uredno drzi 2 dana bez natezanja
<jelly> kako se uopce napravi screenshot na androidu?
<SilverSpace> jelly: konvinacija tipki 
<SilverSpace> zaboravih kojih
<CTCP2> ima ko torrent seedbox?
<CTCP2> treba seedat jednu Linux distru xD
<CTCP2> SMOS 1.3 xD
<jelly> fob
<CTCP2> fob?
<jelly> fakof bolan
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXx0SDOkC3o
<datase> jelly: Title: Pahuljice padajte, Views: 22364, Rating: %
 * CTCP2 slaps jelly around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> jel to linux community
<jaizza> ljudovi
<jelly> CTCP2: pazi kud mases s tim pingvinom
<jaizza> pozdravljam vas
<jaizza> ugodan vikend
<jelly> .o/
<CTCP2> svi smo mi linuxasi, i rudari
<SilverSpace> jelly: i tebi
<jelly> jaizza: ^^
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> hebeni auto kaj vec je
<rut> pahuljice padajte ... 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpB45Cydu_Y 
<datase> jelly: Title: Dječje Pjesmice - Zeko i Potočić - Zdenka Vučković, Views: 692728, Rating: %
<rut> jel ima pola metra u zg ?
<rut> ili bandic sve pojeo ?
<SilverSpace> pola cm
<jelly> ne jos, tek se poceo hvatat pred sat vremena
<rut> evo ovdje je sad poceo zesce .. 
<jelly> onda smo tu negdje
<rut> a garant ce ujutro kolaps u zg ako ce padat cijelu noc
<ivoks> http://formula1-onboard.com/post/74384418530/f1-news-mclaren-have-today-unveiled-the-car-that
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/Ed1cS9
<SilverSpace> bit ce to godina najruznijih bolida
<jelly> za sve koji moraju ici s posla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=padzSHCurQw
<SilverSpace> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1661845_649887525070314_1805136673_n.jpg 
<datase> jelly: Title: Tomislav Ivcic - Tata vozi polako, Views: 21108, Rating: 96.7347%
<SilverSpace> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1661845_649887525070314_1805136673_n.jpg 
<SilverSpace> sutra cemo vidjeti ferrari
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> a1 oko gospica je bijel
<jelly> di su ono rekli... kamera kod novigrada zapuhana, bijela slika
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije vrag da ides na put
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iEuVOdLqto :-D
<datase> jelly: Title: Duo pegla - Moja žena pije i puši, Views: 33801, Rating: 98.75%
<ivoks> SilverSpace: idem, sutra ujutro
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol di to nade 
<jelly> jubito sve zna
<rut> ma pojest ce banic snijeg do jutra . sto vam je .. bude cisto ko suza 
<rut> *bandic
<SilverSpace> a kaj malo govna palo sad svi vec placu 
<SilverSpace> muka mi od tog plakamja na tv
<rut> pa sto bi rekli da ga ima kao tamo 80-ih .. tjedan dana se nebi radilo 
<MmikePoso> jel' ima netko da ga se mora hitno nekud vozit? :)
 * MmikePoso bi ikskjuz da ide po s nijegu nekud
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/311616/Tenkovi-uz-granicu-s-Rusijom-kuda-idu.html
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: doveti onda zvucnike do mene :)
<SilverSpace> dovezi*
<jelly> di je sad bandic, mamicu mu
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: eto, mozes navecer doc po mene pa me doma odfurat, usput silveru zvucnike odfuras :)
<jelly> MmikePoso: imas lance i gume i sve?  Ovdje kolega s biciklom cupa kosu kak ce doma
<weshmashian> cijela ruta isplanirana :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: gume, naravno. Lance imam u autu, al' nemaju smisla sad isti. Imali bi smisla kad bi na cesti bilo 10-15 cm snijega. 
<jelly> imas dete, znam da ne bus divljao po cesti pa ti mogu povjerit kolegu...
<MmikePoso> upalite google maps
<MmikePoso> odite na zagreb
<MmikePoso> i recite 'show traffic info'
<MmikePoso> :)
<SilverSpace> gdje se to upali kod mene nema tog
<jelly> lijevo gore di je search, pise "Traffic"
<jelly> kad postavis misa preko search polja
<SilverSpace> aa krivu kartu sam gledao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> meni pokaze zagreb po defaultu
<jelly> valjda djubre sve zna preko androida
<SilverSpace> meni i na racunalu zg
<SilverSpace> spija
<MmikePoso> jkel se crveni? :)
<SilverSpace> bome ga napadalo 
<SilverSpace> i sad me netjak tera va
<SilverSpace> n
<rut> sanjke i gas 
<ivoks> kod mene je zuto
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/maps/preview/@45.8091172,16.0639514,19z/data=!5m1!1e1
<ivoks> zagrebacka groblja imaju vecu povrsinu od parka maksimir
<jelly> zanimljivo, kad je jako zumirano pise Init, kad se odzumira pise stolarija 
<vileni> MmikePoso: dodji na kavu do RI :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/8212_10151939476013230_1271415802_n.jpg
<ivoks> jelly: oboje je tu
<jelly> nista cudno, vise ljudi umire nego se sece po parku
<MmikePoso> vileni: pitaj mi za ventilatore! :D
<MmikePoso> vileni: JEBENO! Di je to?
<vileni> MmikePoso: pa napisah ti ranije, ima sve :)
<vileni> ovo je negdje prije skrada ili brod moravica
<vileni> vozio sam po snijegu od luckog do grobnika skoro
<MmikePoso> a starom cestom isli?
<vileni> MmikePoso: do KA autoput, onda stara cesta
<vileni> to mi je jeftinija i relaksirajuca kombinacija inace :) ako imam vremena jel
<vileni> MmikePoso: ovdje mu je cjenik http://opric-informatika.hr/noctua-cj.xls
<vileni> kaze da ima manje sve na skladistu jer stalno ide roba sad
<vileni> ali skuplje je nego sto sam mislio :)
<MmikePoso> vileni: ak on meni sad napravi ponudu, ja platim, mi mosh to donjet? :)
<SilverSpace> vanu je na snijegu https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BewaPoFIIAAfaRe.jpg:large
<vileni> MmikePoso: ako ima taj koji hoces, ja platim pa mi ti das kad donesem
<jelly> čudna boja neba, sivo sa ljubičastom nijansom
<MmikePoso> vileni: jel' primas R1? :)
<vileni> MmikePoso: a to, ne :D ali pare valjda nisu problem za R1
<MmikePoso> nebi smjele bit
<vileni> on ti napravi R1, a pare putuju vec nekako
<MmikePoso> jojo
<vileni> MmikePoso: jel mi ti to lajkas za zeninog fb? :)
<MmikePoso> ne :)
<vileni> a dobro, mislio sam da iskoristavas njen za spijuniranje :)
<vileni> MmikePoso: daj mi samo reci tocno koji model i kolicinu hoces, pa mu javim da mi donese sutra
<MmikePoso> vileni: aj mi daj 10 minuta da istrazim
<vileni> moze, u principu mozes do sutra gledati
<MmikePoso> onda jos bolje
<MmikePoso> budem veceras to od doma
<vileni> navecer se tek vidimo :)
<MmikePoso> ljubim te u obrvu desnu! :)
<vileni> u Ri bura cupa zgrade iz temelja :)
<vileni> ili barem zvuci tako
<SilverSpace> sad sam si stao na prekidac razvodnika i sve mi pokrepalo jos gledam struje ima a sve drugo se pogasilo 
<MmikePoso> ja cu danas doma doc - nikad
<SilverSpace> internet steka
<SilverSpace> 'Bit će čudo ako će Schumi ikad više moći pričati ili pisati!'
<MmikePoso> Googel Maps pokaze da mi od tu di jesam do linksa treba izmedju 9 i 12 minuta
<MmikePoso> i onda ispod: In this traffic: 39-45
<jelly> do linksa na tresnjevci? onda bi fakat mogao skocit tu pokupit ovog mog :-)
<SilverSpace> koliko vidim na twitteru promet se vuce ko puz
<SilverSpace> ljudi se uopce ne misu 
<SilverSpace> na nekim djelovima
<MmikePoso> jelly: a de je on doma? :)
<MmikePoso> a ili links na tresnji ili hagespot
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BewmCY5CcAE-DML.jpg:large
<jelly> MmikePoso: cvjetno naselje
<rut> .. eto na .. prometni kolaps .. pa sto bi bilo da pada ko u americi
<rut> izvanredno stanje :)
<ivoks> samo bacam, pa vi...
<ivoks> kak hocete
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=732
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=764
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=712
<ivoks> http://edition.cnn.com/2014/01/23/tech/innovation/could-this-electric-beast-be-the-fastest-supercar/index.html?hpt=hp_c3
<SilverSpace> rut: pa i tam je bilo izvaredno stanje
<rut> da al koda nas bi tenkovi jedino mogli vozit 
<rut> samo nek stane .. pa idemo driftattttt
<SilverSpace> http://www.intomobile.com/2014/01/24/3-reasons-why-ubuntu-smartphone-succeed/
<jelly> MmikePoso: nis od toga, thanks, mi sad idemo
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/snijeg-i-vjetar-otezavaju-promet-diljem-hrvatske-u-zagrebu-preusmjerene-i-obustavljene-brojne-autobusne-linije/1158211/
<ivoks> koja budala ih je slala na sljeme kad su znali da ce snijeg
<SilverSpace> ma kreteni i prosli puta su ih zaustavili 
<SilverSpace> tj prosle godine 
 * MmikePoso je htio na sljeme veceras
<MmikePoso> idem doma
<MmikePoso> nekako :)
<jelly-home> kuća poso, poso kuća
<OneKorea> Pa sad se ide na sljeme nego kad. Sam ja idem po Leustekovoj, ne diraju me prometni kolapsi :)
<SilverSpace> OneKorea: sestra i netjak bili vani i skoro je drvo palo na njih i nekog klinca 
<SilverSpace> tak da ti nije bas to pametna idea
<OneKorea> Ma nejdem sad, idem po danu. sutra vjerojatno. a u nedjelju zicher
<tonil> jeste vidjeli ono na kupresu preko crnog jaja samo 260 kuna tri dana skijanje i to,jel to dobra prilika?
<OneKorea> na sljemenu je ispod 100kn, bilo prošle god.
<tonil> daleko mi je zagreb posto sam u dalmaciji
<SilverSpace> OneKorea: tezak mokar snijeg pada 
<OneKorea> meni izgleda dobar ovdje u Dubravi
<SilverSpace> tonil: ako ima sbijega :)
<tonil> OneKorea, koliko dana je se placalo 100 kuna?
<tonil> SilverSpace, ide se pocetkom drugog mjeseca
<tonil> valjda ce bit snjega do tada
<SilverSpace> to mi nije skupo 
<OneKorea> hmm zaboravih, mislim da je dnevna 70kn bila ili tak nesto, a imaju razne popuste
<tonil> ovo 260kn ukljucje smjestaj i hranu
<OneKorea> a mozes na bijelom spustu za badava se vozikat :D
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#461 +q $x:*!*@*.jazztel.es#0] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2014-01-27 18:58:37 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<CTCP2> kaj ne valja s ovim monitorom
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lcd-monitori/lcd-lenovo-l2251x-wide-22-amp-quot-oglas-10200406
<CTCP2> da dodje 300 kn xD
<CTCP2> ignore, corav sam...
<tonil> sto nevalja sad i ja ne vidim
<tonil> imam slican thinkvision
<OneKorea> niš ne valja!
<tonil> CTCP2, ?
<OneKorea> gle samo kako gadno gugl prikazuje
<tonil> ?
<CTCP2> "ekran u snijegu, vidi sliku br. 2" xD
<CTCP2> al ovaj bi mogo bit ok
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lcd-monitori/philips-lcd-22-oglas-10440658
<CTCP2> u biti, ima ih poprilicno po 500 kn
<tonil> http://www.muskiportal.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/sam-protiv-svih.gif
<OneKorea> uzmi Philips, rade odlične monitore iz mojeg iskustva
<CTCP2> trebam neka 2 bagatelna za frenda, 22"+24", za dual screen
<CTCP2> bum uzo onda philipsa
<CTCP2> ak nije oso xD
<CTCP2> stvarno ima mastovitih oglasa... "Monitor je ispravan ali ekran je razbijen."
<OneKorea> A zeznuto je kupavat to preko njuskala. Ja i u dućanu prvo obavezno provjerim jel ima mrtvih pixela... znalo se desit...
<OneKorea> osobno ne vjerujem nikom na njuškalu i prvo tražim na pcekspertu
<CTCP2> istina, al vecinom mozes super proc
<CTCP2> bas gledam, prije 3-4 sam platio 24" samsung lcd 900 kn
<CTCP2> 3-4 godine*
<CTCP2> a i dalje se prodaju po tim cijenama
<CTCP2> nisam nis popusio u vrijednosti
<OneKorea> a ja sam svoh 22' philipsa 1300 :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> bio sam uzo i samsunga 22" za 700 kn tada
<tonil> ja sam za ovaj svoj thinkvision dao 4600kn tamo u prvom mjesecu 2009
<CTCP2> sam njega mi je neko mazno
<CTCP2> al ne vrijedi puno manje ni danas
<CTCP2> tonil lol
<tonil> CTCP2, ?
<CTCP2> od kolko incha
<tonil> 22" al nativna mu je 1920x1200
<CTCP2> auu
<OneKorea> i jos je bila neka akcija
<tonil> ima pivot model je L220x
<tonil> mislim spva matrica
<SilverSpace> tonil: 16:9
<tonil> SilverSpace, nemam pojma pise widescreen
<SilverSpace> skupo :)
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZKuDuQOoOk
<datase> CTCP2: Title: I poslije Tita - Tito, Views: 26668, Rating: 95.44716%
<SilverSpace> dosadan si sa titom komunistickim zlotvorom :)
<CTCP2> tito <333
<tonil> CTCP2, ae leć ae
<tonil> iako mi je od partizanskih jedino ova dobra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge7KoJxSgSc
<datase> tonil: Title: Računajte na nas, Views: 2301082, Rating: 92.576274%
<jelly-home> a i ta nije partizanska nego naknadna
<obruT> tonil: ak je to partizanska...
<obruT> iako ne znam cija je to izvedba..
<obruT> SilverSpace: evo jedna za tebe :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv-PMXRAvpM
<datase> obruT: Title: Djordje Balašević - Tri put sam video Tita (with lyrics), Views: 22027, Rating: 92.380952%
 * CTCP2 <3 <3 <3
<CTCP2> morat cu za dan mladosti napravit neku kompilaciju
<CTCP2> za titov rodjendan
<CTCP2> 25.5.
<SilverSpace> morat cu ja opa ukljuciti :)
<CTCP2> nemoj da te prijavim za prijetnje xD
<SilverSpace> skriptu tj bota slozit tko spomene tita kick ass odmah 
<CTCP2> i ja sam video Tita Marsala..
<CTCP2> legendu tu, slobodotvorca
<CTCP2> coveka tog, druga i borca
<CTCP2> opet sam svud video Tita
<SilverSpace> ja zakasnio namjerno na bus za dedinje citava skola isla 
<CTCP2> ja nisam imo tu srecu ici tamo
<SilverSpace> zao mi samo kaj sam otiso i u jna malo falilo da se okrenem za doma 
<SilverSpace> ni dana nisam isao doma samo da me prije puste da zavrsim sa njima 
<CTCP2> izadjnice
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj sam imao srece zapovjednik kasarne bio zagorac iz klanjca pa mi gledao kroz prste 
<SilverSpace> 19:56 <  OneKorea> a mozes na bijelom spustu za badava se vozikat :D
<SilverSpace> svi su otisli u prekomandu osim mene 
<Mmike> porakli nas nijemci
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo smo si i mi krivi 
<CTCP2> jer smo izdali bratstvo i jedinstvno
<CTCP2> i Tita
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: dobit ces kick ass
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icK9XFTcfso
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Balasevic - Krivi smo mi, Views: 72952, Rating: 95.78947%
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ^^
<CTCP2> bit ces prijavljen za maltretiranje :>
<CTCP2> jelly-home +1
<SilverSpace> ne slusam balasa nikad ni nisa 
<SilverSpace> :P
<jelly-home> nije bitno, bitno da se slazes s njim
<CTCP2> odbijes pogledati istini u oci
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly-home> a ctcp ce da dobije kick zbog mahanja superpingvinima
<CTCP2> penguin ima imunitet
<jelly-home> ali mahatelj nema
 * CTCP2 slaps jelly-home around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> vidis, penguin se ne slaze
<Mmike> balas je zakon!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma e, al' su nas pokrali, svejedno
<Mmike> onak, fakat su nas pokrali
<SilverSpace> jebi ga domacin na to racunas 
<SilverSpace> cupic nula bodova 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bio sam na njegovom koncertu u ciboni ali me nije odusevio nisam protiv njega ne volim takvu mjuzu
<Mmike> kakvu?
<SilverSpace> seljacku :)
<Mmike> seljacku?
<SilverSpace> zajebavam se 
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> daj sad nemoj se ljutiti 
<SilverSpace> posljednja igra leptira 
<SilverSpace> to su bili koncerti 
<SilverSpace> lik je bio otkacen 100%
<SilverSpace> jednom nas je bilo 20-30 lik tri sata zajebancije 
<SilverSpace> balas mi je bio bezveze placimacak kao i giboni
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRGXZ6wol-0&list=PLA26D93D7BE051F13
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Poslednja Igra Leptira - Srce od meda, Views: 466062, Rating: 99.57382%
<jelly-home> SilverSpace je stari roker
<SilverSpace> uvijek 
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam bio na njegova cetri koncerta 
<Mmike> balas je zakon :)
<Mmike> giboni je klasa, al' meni nikad bio zanimljiv
<Mmike> ja sam Oliver kind of guy
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa mu godisnica smrti steta mlad umro
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANRQJV6vwUU
<datase> Mmike: Title: Imala je lijepu rupicu na bradi, Views: 1242121, Rating: 97.473688%
<jelly-home> distoizvuko
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to kaj je on pjevao to sam mogo i ja 
<Mmike> jelly, na jubitou
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jea, rajt :)
<Mmike> i kaj, kurac, gotov snijeg?
<jelly-home> dosta ga je vise
<SilverSpace> ponedjeljak novi 
<Mmike> mlje
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de ti onaj brojac do formule?
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<Mmike> o, 50 dana
<Mmike> pa to je tu skoro
<Mmike> fino fion :)
<SilverSpace> bit ce ruznih bolida
<SilverSpace> ali naviknut cemo se 
<Mmike> ma sam da bude dobrih utrka
<SilverSpace> 28 prva testiranja 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q65k_2meEHc
<datase> Mmike: Title: Some ugly ass car racing another ugly ass car., Views: 248, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> http://www.gpupdate.net/en/testcalendar/198/2014-formula-1-test-calendar/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma jedino vazno je da vettel upise jos jednu recku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> i dje da ja sad nadjem 20 AM3 semprona
<CTCP2> il slabijih athlona
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: hrelic 
<CTCP2> nigdje niceg po trgovinama
<SilverSpace> lik ih sigurno ima 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : ak su ko ovi debili sa Njuskala, trazit ce 300-400 kn po procu xD
<CTCP2> kamo mi idu nak urac ova pohlepna gamad sa Njuskala
<CTCP2> ide*
<DomaMuffin> brijem da druga strana jednako prica o tebi :) 
 * CTCP2 slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> ma ima pun kufer preprodavaca
<CTCP2> nadjes nes povoljno/po normalnoj cijeni
<CTCP2> al vec prodano
<CTCP2> i sutradan vidis isto to po duploj cijeni
<CTCP2> kod majstora kao "svezavas" i sl. "biznismena"
<CTCP2> sa PCekspert trznice sve pokupe
<CTCP2> i onda preprodaju na Njusalu
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> CTCP2, 20?!
<Mmike> chaky, kaj ce ti toliko? :)
<DomaMuffin> da, chaky
<Mmike> http://www.uzishop.hr/amd-procesori/369-amd-sempron-145.html
<SilverSpace> Niko nema Å¡to piton imade
<Mmike> mosh ih naurucit
<CTCP2> Mmike : bum probo, tnx, sam mi se cini da je to jedan od 5000 web shopova koji jednom godisnje apdejtaju stanje skladista dobavljaca :D
<Mmike> "Zimska oprema bez obzira na vremenske uvjete obvezna je na svim autocestama i državnim cestama izuzev Dalmacije (do Maslenice)."
<Mmike> krivi klik :)
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<DomaMuffin> Duvnjak, Čupko, Igor Vori, to nisu ljudi to su motori!!!  ahahahahhahaž
<DomaMuffin> kacu si mocinesto ovakvo kupiti http://www.cepro.com/article/why_hdbaset_2.0_is_so_awesome_usb_and_multipoint_video_distribution/ ? 
<DomaMuffin> I, tko radi recenzije usisavaca ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, LOL
<Mmike> "Ovo nije sudjenje, ovo je montirani proces!"
<Mmike> :D D
<SilverSpace> lud je cosic
<SilverSpace> Gospode Bože! Donesite konopce! Ovo je ring, a ne rukometni teren!
<jelly-home> huh.  H1 DSL smanjilo brzinu downloada s 20 na 5 Mbps, ali diglo brzinu uploada sa 2 na 3.5
<SilverSpace> sherlock hrt 2
<Mmike> http://www.ilbi.info/index2.htm
<Mmike> jel' imate neki cudan engleski tekst na pocetku/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da 
<CTCP2> lol da
<Mmike> rj
<SilverSpace> Danski izbornik rekao na presici da mu je to najgora presica u zivotu nakon cega se goluza izpricao.
<Hrki> kaj mislite, dali cesce ciste od snijega autoceste ili glavne drzavne ceste?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-25
<Hrki> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/kod-zadra-uhapsili-svecenika-zbog-seksa-na-javnom-mjestu-s-muskarcem
<Hrki> I dok je muškarac koji je bio sa svećenikom otvoreno gay, svećenik se navodno drži priče da je s muškarcem samo "nešto raspravljao" u autu. 
<Hrki> dobro da se nisu rukovali po hrvatskim
<Mmike> pa de si, pav
<Vjetar> jutro Mmike 
<Vjetar> eo zajebajem 30godisnjakinje na #40_something
<Mmike> lazove :O)
<Mmike> tamo nema nikog
<Vjetar> ahaha
<Vjetar> ima na drugom serveru
<Vjetar> Mmike: /server irc.icq.com
<rut> jel vas zameo snjeg :P
<vileni> Mmike: i jesi odlucio? :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> vileni, jesam
<Mmike> vileni, 150 kuna kosta, cca, 90mm za kuciste, najbolji
<Mmike> on ce znat koji je
<Mmike> nemam laptop sad tu
<Mmike> ak mi das 10 minuta, pogledam tocno
<Hrki> daj mi recite, znaju puno puta zatvoriti dio autoceste dok pada snijeg, dali to znaci da su drzavne ceste bolje ociscenje kada pada snijeg?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jutar 
<SilverSpace> jesi pogledao rash
<CTCP2> Mmike si preso na DOGEove?
<CTCP2> ak jos nisi, zanemari one sugave poolove. Ovaj valja: http://doge.netcodepool.org
<CTCP2> onaj prvi treba 100 godina da nadje jedan blok
<CTCP2> a oni genijalci s multipool.us cackaju po live siteu i onda je site off 24h :D
<CTCP2> nikad mi nisu bili jasni takvi genijalci
<CTCP2> koji rade "maintance" na live siteu koji ljudi koriste
<CTCP2> 24h sam rudario za nis
<SilverSpace> puche
<obruT> pih, zar ima netko tko ne prcka po produkcijskom sajtu ? :)
<obruT> nema boljeg kad na produkcijskom sajtu editiras python skriptu da dodas jednu liniju, a onda sjebes identaciju :)
<obruT> (jedan od meni glavnog razloga zasto mrzim identaciju kao sredstvo definicije bloka)
 * obruT nepismen :P fali mi n :P
<vileni> Mmike: kud bas 90? :)
<Mmike> vileni, 90?
<Mmike> vileni, ja sam glup
<Mmike> vileni, 120 mm
<Mmike> ne 90
<Mmike> CTCP2, neat, budem probao to
<Mmike> CTCP2, upravo sam si usrao mintalicu, pa cim ju odserem
<Hrki> jelly-home: se da pristupiti iskonovim newsima ako nisam trenutno preko njih spojen, naime ovaj tele2 ne podrzava newse, a nisam doma
<vileni> Mmike: daj tocan model onda :)
<Mmike> ein moment
<Mmike> imas pri ruci url cijenika?
<vileni> ima ih valjda 7 :)
<vileni> http://opric-informatika.hr/noctua-cj.xls
<Mmike> ja sam 2 nasao bio :)
<Mmike> ok, sad cu ja to
<vileni> ima S12B 2x, S12A 3x, P12 jedan :)
<Mmike> NF-S12A
<Mmike> a sad cu ti rec koji :)
<vileni> PWM? :)
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> ili PWM ili ULM
<Mmike> PWM ima 4pin header
<Mmike> i to nemam di ustekat
<Mmike> right?
<vileni> pa zavisi o maticnoj
<Mmike> maticna ima to samo za CPU
<vileni> mislim da moja ima i za jos jedan
<Mmike> ULM uzmi
<Mmike> mora bit turbo-tiho :)
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> vileni, 
<vileni> da?
<Mmike> pise za FLX da dolazi sa 'low noise adaptors'
<Mmike> znas li sto je to?
<Mmike> jer, FLX ide od 700-1200 o/min, a ULM je 600/800
<Mmike> pa si brijem da je i ovih 700 fino tihno
<Mmike> ugl, pitaj covjeka dal' preporuca ULM ili FLX
<Mmike> pa uzmi koji preporuci
<Mmike> vidim da je cijena ista
<vileni> kaze da je produzetak sa otpornikom
<Mmike> aha, klasika
<Mmike> to je kul
<vileni> koji onda? :) ulm ili flx
<Mmike> FLX :)
<SilverSpace> i evo ga http://f14t.ferrari.com/en/#photogallery/1
<Mmike> bolje izgleda od meklarena
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a redbul se jos nije hvalio?
<CTCP2> Mmike : obicno je news.carnet.hr sljakao prek drugih providera
<CTCP2> makar kao "read only"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne jos nista za par dana ce i oni 
<SilverSpace> http://regex.info/exif-data/b86be243ff1ed2225eb076199c6583ef.gif
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Zn74aG
<SilverSpace> zima
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYqpqKhWieg
<datase> tonil: Title: Gibonni - Zlatne godine, Views: 517424, Rating: 98.38298%
<SilverSpace> hokej
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGkf1nFo_Zg
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: 2 UNLIMITED - MEGAMIX 2013 _ 2012 (Mix 80 Min) [HD][1], Views: 103506, Rating: 94.48276%
<SilverSpace> gp1.hr ne radi citavi dan 
<SilverSpace> ferrari srusio stranicu
<jelly-home> --> upornaneznalica (64ignoramu@gateway/shell/devio.us/x-saumbkcfggwyukpv) has joined #freenode
<CTCP3> lol
<CTCP3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv-PMXRAvpM
<datase> CTCP3: Title: Djordje Balašević - Tri put sam video Tita (with lyrics), Views: 22094, Rating: 92.380952%
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/SeQGz pizza analogy economics
<SilverSpace> F1 komentar novih bolida >> Zasad imamo mravojeda,kur.c,viličara,usisavača sto je sljedece
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> 1:0 pobjeda
<tonil> SilverSpace, imas jos onu country pjesmu sta si linka jucer
<tonil> bas sam se zazelio country pjesama
<SilverSpace> pa upisi u youtube 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ima zanimljivih stvari 
<tonil> al trazim bas onu od jucer,nesjecam se imena
<SilverSpace> :D Prvi svjetski V6 turbo usisivac 
<SilverSpace> tonil: koje one zenske 
<tonil> da
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZvpHwoQfqk
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: COUNTRY SISTERS - Cotton Eyed Joe, Views: 7077662, Rating: 91.03566%
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1P76BZfgn8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Village Girls - Thank God I'm A Country Girl (Official Video), Views: 328416, Rating: 87.03852%
<tonil> ajme prva me natjerala odma da poslusam opet rednex :D
<SilverSpace> rednex :)
<SilverSpace> danas sam istu stvar iso gledat tri puta i nikako da vidim kraj 
<SilverSpace> sad cu i cetvrti
<CTCP2> kak se one debilne "nove" google karte iskljuce
<jelly-home> http://thisisnthappiness.com/image/74427964897
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-26
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/vBm5KoydhO8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Do it in the mud, Views: 1002011, Rating: 75.573054%
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lopovi-ukrali-2-milijuna--prateci-nekoliko-bankom/129957.aspx
<tonil> http://i.imgur.com/wFea5yf.jpg
<tonil> ajme crkajem
<SilverSpace> fake 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ybwntC
<DomaMuffin> http://www.pugetsystems.com/mineral-oil-pc.php # what about c:\Horses, lol ? 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim to 
<SilverSpace> jel to moze na balkon
<CTCP2> hm, mogli bi to za graficke
<CTCP2> nego
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin i Mmike MmikeT : jel rudarite DOGE
<CTCP2> najbolji pool je https://dogehouse.org
<CTCP2> od jucer sam na njemu i zadovoljan sam
<CTCP2> ogroman je
<CTCP2> imaju cca 30% od sveukupnog hasha
<CTCP2> blokovi se rjesavaju u 2-3 min
<CTCP2> za ralliku od ovih malih sranja di traje po 5-10 sati za jedan blok
<jelly-home> CTCP2: to inace znaci da se vlasnik moze dogovoriti sa jos jednim koji ima 20% i varati
<CTCP2> true
<CTCP2> but who cares
<jelly-home> lol
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> ja to ionak saltam odma u BTCe i aj bok :D
<CTCP2> iako, mislim neku kolicinu ostavit i u DOGEovima
<CTCP2> mozd naraste za godinu dana na 1 DOGE = 1 USD :>>
<CTCP2> sad je 1 DOGE = ~1 lipa
<CTCP2> hm, da, mala vjerojatnost da narast 600x.. xD
<CTCP2> al nikad ne znas xD
<CTCP2> bitno je da ja mlatim duplo neg na LTCU :>
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: nemosh mi reklamirati pool koji u "news" sekciji ima vise clanaka koji su komentari na to sto ih ljudi blate nego stvarnih novosti :) 
<DomaMuffin> Nego, kak konvertiras u btc ? 
<CTCP2> sta pisu zas ih blate?
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : transfer na https://vircurex.com i tamo samo konverzija u BTC
<DomaMuffin> a da kliknes "news" ionako tamo gledas u workere , priznaj :) 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: koliko treba da ti btci stignu u wallet s e walleta ? 
<ravilov> zar opet to nesretno rudarenje?
<CTCP2> 0, jer si ih ne saljem u wallet :>
<CTCP2> ostavio sam ih na burzi
<ravilov> netko je stvarno ozbiljno opsjednut...
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ravilov> ajd prekini s tim
<CTCP2> ravilov : ITS BUSINESS!
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: sav svoj digitalni imetak drzis u tudjem e novcaniku ? Kak se ti na srecu oslanjas, stari moj .. :) 
<ravilov> CTCP2, drugi ljudi nisu toliko opsjednuti svojim poslom, ili "poslom"
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : zovu me Lucky xD
<ravilov> i ne trabunjaju toliko o "poslu"
<CTCP2> ravilov : ne vrijedjaj Poso
<CTCP2> ne koristi navodnike
<jelly-home> ravilov: mozda jesu samo znaju to drzati na relevantnim kanalima
<ravilov> that
<DomaMuffin> Da je bar posao ubuntu related
<CTCP2> it is, radim ga na ubuntuu :>
<DomaMuffin> ne vjerujem ti, rekao si da trosis smos
<ravilov> CTCP2, to je posao koliko i moddanje mobitela za gust
<CTCP2> fifti-fifit
<ravilov> i da, diskusija ne spada ovamo, vec si bio upozoren
<CTCP2> ravilov : to ti velis!
<CTCP2> ravilov : ak nisi primjetio, 90% diskusija ovdje ne spada ovdje
<CTCP2> nisam vidio da se bunis radi ostalih "diskusija"
<CTCP2> ili kad je rijec o onome sto tebe zanima, onda to vise "nije offtopic"
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: , kad se krenes svadjati s opovima, imaj na umu da bi te mogli izabrati za primjer :) 
<CTCP2> been there, done that
<DomaMuffin> and still not smarter for it :) 
<CTCP2> pa ne znam po cem je Formula 1 vise ontopic od rudarenja :>
<ravilov> CTCP2, ako nisi primjetio, nitko drugi ne mlati toliko istu temu ko ti
<CTCP2> ravilov : danas sam spomenuo JEDNOM
<CTCP2> i to nije bio pocetak rasprave il tak nes
<ravilov> :rolleyes:
<CTCP2> vec obavijest zainteresiranima
<CTCP2> (a ima ih par koji rudare)
<DomaMuffin> kad smo kod formule, da mi se upoznati s IT infrastrukturom tamo :) 
<jelly-home> zainteresirani se mogu spojit na *coin kanale; ako si dobio prituzbu od vise od jedne osobe da je tema naporna, mozda ne bi bilo zgoreg prihvatiti kritiku
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : sto se tice dogehouse.org , ja ne vidim nikakve "newse" na tom siteu i pljuvanja. mozd ti vidis nes drugacije kao nelogiran? javi na PM da ne "dizemo tenzije". meni sve sljaka super
<jelly-home> al opet... vikend, koga briga sto CTCP2 opet brije po coinovima
<CTCP2> jelly-home : ko sto rekoh, spomenuo sam JEDNOM + ti si se nadovezao na raspravu, ak malo bolje pogledas
<CTCP2> na raspravu = na moju obavijest
<CTCP2> a usotalom ak niko nis ne prica, ne vidim u cem je problem da se prica o nekoj XY temi?
<ravilov> ponekad je tisina bolja od naporne teme
<CTCP2> kaj, *mora* kanal stajat prazan?
<CTCP2> ravilov lol
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: naslovnica, postovi s naslovima "RUMORS." "rumors #2" itd, na zalost ne mogu na pvt s obzirom da si pozitivno informirao citav kanal o necem sto je u najmanju ruku .. sivo. 
<jelly-home> CTCP2: (imho, da, bolje da stoji prazan, ali nisam founder pa je to samo moje misljenje)
<DomaMuffin> ravilov: i, u ovom se moram ne sloziti,s  tim stavom ste #linux.hr doveli u ovakvo stanje 
<ravilov> ne bih rekao
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : jesus, da je to nes "sivo", pa ne bi oni sami stavili na index stranicu xD. Neki debosi ih blate i to je to. Velim, meni sve sljaka ok
 * CTCP2 se slaze s DomaMuffin
 * ravilov odustaje i ide radit nes pametnije
<CTCP2> u zadnjih 48h je na tom kanalu bilo 3 linije i od tog su 2 bile "dobro vece" :>
<jelly-home> to je skroz ok
<CTCP2> :>
<jelly-home> kad smo vec offtopic, allwinner-based tableti su grozno jeftini http://www.aliexpress.com/item/7-android-4-2-Tablet-PC-Q88-Allwinner-A23-Dual-Core-512M-RAM-4GB-Dual-camera/1633669414.html
<jelly-home> dva komada za 400kn, sa postarinom
<CTCP2> i jos su pink
<jelly-home> (A23 SoC moze, ili ce uskoro moci, vrtiti linux umjesto androida, sto znaci native ubuntu, debian i fedora)
<jelly-home> pa dobro, ima i crni i bijeli i plavi
<jelly-home> al uzmi pink ak ti se svidja 
<ravilov> s/grozno/sumnjivo/
<jelly-home> cak nije ni toliko sumnjivo, to je stari dizajn za A13 SoC, samo je unutra uglavljen kompatibilni dual-core A23
<jelly-home> i samo pol gige memorije, 800x480 reza
<jelly-home> al jebemu, $23 je jeftinije nego daljinski za stb od iskona 
<ravilov> +$17 shipping
<jelly-home> da, zato sam gledao dva
<jelly-home> shipping za dva komada je $22.51
<ravilov> hoce se carina bunit na ovo?
<jelly-home> ako zagnjavis kineze da stave racun unutra, ne bi smjeli
<jelly-home> inace kinezi napisu $5 gift... a kad nasi vide dva tableta i $5 bit ce sumnjivo
<CTCP2> noob question: jel u sve te tablete ide SIM kartica od mobilne mreze, pa da moze sluzit i ko telefon u nekoj nuzdi?
<jelly-home> CTCP2: ne u sve.  Ako ne pise da ima 3G support, vjerojatno ima samo wifi
<CTCP2> znaci u ovaj nejde? pise "External 3G"
<jelly-home> to znaci da mozes spojit 3g usb stick na njegov usb host
<CTCP2> aha
<jelly-home> inace bi imao veliki smartphone za 200kn 
<ravilov> ako ti ne smeta imat malo stariju tacnu kao telefon, onda te valjda ne smeta ni imat ku*cic sto visi s kabla :p
<CTCP2> povremeno ne, al neda mi se nosit to stalno sa sobom za slucaj kad zatreba :D
<jelly-home> radije za 200kn uzmi feature phone
<jelly-home> mamin nexus 7 veli da ima update na KitKat 4.4.2, nekak se bojim upgradeat pa da nesto ne radi
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/pWVU8D
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: za tebe kaj diktatore podrzavas 
<CTCP2> bar vjerujem sam tak
<CTCP2> u SADu di je "olicenje demokracije", vec bi ih pol zavrsilo na kubi
<CTCP2> guantanamou
<CTCP2> http://www.advance.hr/vijesti/analiza-eskalacija-ekstremizma-u-ukrajini-i-sve-veca-opasnost-od-fasisticke-revolucije/
<ravilov> jelly-home, jel rootan? ako je napravi backup i miran si
<jelly-home> nije
<SilverSpace> lol "fašistička revolucija" kaj je ovaj novinar dreka jel 
<jelly-home> pa, nije; pretjerani nacionalizam je cest odgovor na tiraniju manjine
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/G23KtN
<Sjemenistarac> večer svima :D
<Hrki> vecer
<Sjemenistarac> jeste to postrozili captcu na ulazu u IRC? :D
<Sjemenistarac> dobio sam neku dvilju kombinaciju brojeva
<Hrki> haha, sta ides preko weba?
<Sjemenistarac> pa ne znam, takva mi je navika
<Hrki> jer irc sam po sebi nema captcu, tj. jedino sam to vidio na krstarici :)
<Sjemenistarac> sjecam se da sam davno koristeci IIRC imao neki program
<Sjemenistarac> nekog magarca :D
<Hrki> na linuxu si ?
<Sjemenistarac> da
<Sjemenistarac> ali tad je bio windows
<Hrki> a tamo ima onaj xchat, ili preko konzole
<Sjemenistarac> ma polako, tek se učim na linux :D
<Hrki> a za windows je mirc, mada ima sad neke AIO toolove tipa trilian i te gluposti :)
<Sjemenistarac> joj trilian :D
<Hrki> sve pet, ali grijeh je ici na irc preko web-a :D
<Sjemenistarac> dani MSNa :D
<Hrki> bio je tamo jos prije 15 godina mozda i vise, msn na ircu :) ircx.msn.com je bila adresa :))
<Hrki> e to su bila vremena, jer sve sta takne windows ujebe :)
<Hrki> ali su nakon par godina ukinula server jer je previse pizdarija bilo, nisu mogli kontrolirati :D
<Sjemenistarac> pati me tso na windowsima imam neki limited konekciju
<Sjemenistarac> a na ubuntu mi pise da nemam uopce
<Hrki> kak to mislis? vezano za irc?
<Sjemenistarac> ne, opcenito net
<Sjemenistarac> virtualiziram ubuntu 
<Hrki> aha, pise da ti je limited tamo dole u tray kutu ?
<Sjemenistarac> u windowsima ovako: prntscr.com/2ms40g
<Sjemenistarac> a u ubuntuu
<Sjemenistarac> samo wired network
<Hrki> sorry ne priznajem win8 kao aplikaciju opcenito :)
<Hrki> cura to ima u uredu, a to govno neznam koristiti
<Sjemenistarac> hahaha :D
<Sjemenistarac> i ja se malo navikama :D
<Hrki> nema starta, neki glupi kvadratici, ne razumijem....
<Sjemenistarac> to ti je zbog prelaska na tablet trziste :D
<Hrki> ne kuzim te korporacije sta kompliciraju, pa start je najaca fora ikada
<Hrki> ovaj ubuntu unity je isto poceo zajebavati....
<Hrki> previse mi kompliciraju u zadnje vrijeme
<Sjemenistarac> unity i mene nervira, stavio sam lubuntu :D
<Hrki> ma ja sam skroz obriso sve to, isprobat cu mint
<Hrki> naporni su mi postali, komp mi steka
<Hrki> desit ce im se sudbina winamp-a
<Sjemenistarac> winamp je izgubio od foobara :(
<Hrki> meni je aimp bolji i od jednog i od drugog
<Sjemenistarac> nisam koristio, probat cu 
<Hrki> probaj, vise ti je slican winampu, ovaj foobar mi je nekako cudan :) valjda radi stvara navike
<Hrki> a i ruski kod je :)
<Sjemenistarac> da, evo baš googlam :D
<Hrki> http://www.aimp.ru/files/skins/p/Pandemic_AIO_Simple_full.jpg
<Hrki> ovako ti izgleda default skin
<Sjemenistarac> pretehnoloski :D
<Sjemenistarac> minimalist sam :D
<Hrki> to je kad je sve ukljuceno :)
<Hrki> inace je dosta minimalisticko
<Hrki> imas basic skin i advance
<CTCP2> Hrki : znaci jos jednom potvrdjeno da sve sto valja dolazi samo iz rusije
<jelly-home> hmm, nije dobro, slozio sam da mogu gledat buffy na mobitelu ili tableticu iz kreveta
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<jelly-home> mislim, mogu gledat bilo sta sa dlna servera, ali ostalo je odgledano pa me ne muci
<jelly-home> jel netko gledao Helix, novu seriju od ronalda moorea (battlestar galactica) sa syfy 
<obruT> mislim da je oko tog helixa bila neka rasprava na njuzima... da je netko rekao super, a onda netko drugi da je smece... al njuzi ko njuzi
<SilverSpace> meni dosadan helix i odustao 
<obruT> e da, ima thread na hr.rec.tv, Helix - nova sf serija
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: "start" gumb je , naspram METRO interfejsa pljuga u bilo kojem mjerljivom aspektu. Jedini razlozi koje mozes cuti od ljudi kojima  ne pase su u stilu "nisam naviko", sto i nije argument
<DomaMuffin> jelly: strimas Buffy od nekam, ili si prvo skinuo lokalno ?
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: strimam sa diska na racunalu ;-)
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: sta im je start button skrivio? mogli su ga ostaviti i dodati jos to govno
<Hrki> jer ja zelim pristupati programima preko starta, a ne preko kvadratica :)
 * jelly-home narucio dva tabletica, za 200kn će valjda biti dovoljno dobar za danjinski
<Hrki> ali za windowse je razumljivo da im tek svaka druga verzija uspjesna :D
<jelly-home> daljinski*
<Hrki> jelly-home: dobio ja od iskona tablet, izgleda robusno, nije lose, tek se puni
<jelly-home> Hrki: taj dodje i 500-600kn ;-)
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: tvojim je zeljama udovoljeno u win8.1 , start su vratili, no funkcionalnost vise bas nije ista :) 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: to oni kinezi kaj si linkao ? Drzim fige :) 
<Hrki> znaci ipak su vratili :) mogli su me odmah slusat :D
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: jeini razlog sto su ga vracali je masa ljudi koji nisu imali za kaj drugo rantati, pa su oko toga :) Podsjeca me na dobre dane dok je XP tek dosao :)
<Hrki> jer neda se svima ucit, bilo nas 5 i nismo znali izaci iz tih kvadratica , a esc ne radi 
<DomaMuffin> err, radi i ESC, i WIN-D i WIN-M ( i ALT-F4 )
<Hrki> meni na 2 kompa nije radilo
<Hrki> nismo znali izaci iz toga :/
<DomaMuffin> :)))))))))) Prije bi rekao da niste znali nego da nije radilo :D
<Hrki> mislim, tu mi opet nede u glavu, pa sta nisu mogli dodati jebeni x na vrh :D
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: KOMPLIKOVANO
<Hrki> ozbiljno ti kazem, esc nije radio :)
<Hrki> i onda smo nekako uspjeli ugasiti i svi bili sretni
<Hrki> valjda je netko nesto slucajno stiso 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: najbolja fora, pise "full refund if product is not received in 7 days"
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: brijem da lik ima pola kontejnera na cekanju koje mora nafilati s necim
<DomaMuffin> jelly: oocigledno je da nikad nisu s HPostom poslovali :D Putovat ce 7 dana, makar 6 od toga do kvarta s aerodroma :) 
<jelly-home> ili sverca drogu, pa sakriva s jeftinim tabletima
<Hrki> dobra je posta
<Hrki> paketi iz eu mi stizu unutar 5 dana
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: ovo je TNT courier 
<DomaMuffin> o0o0o !! Droga u tableta^Cîma
<jelly-home> ak stigne posipano prahom, koga da zovem za identifikaciju sadrzaja
<Hrki> mene
<obruT> jelly-home: jesi gledao Akta Manniskor ? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2180271/?ref_=nv_sr_1  ja sam izdrzao prvu sezonu sto je rijetko za novije sf serije :)
<jelly-home> obruT: nisam, pišem
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJNVvuyQSWU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Äkta människor - real humans episode 1, Views: 2143, Rating: 90.0%
<jelly-home> uh
<jelly-home> "real humans" zvuci kao sex dolls
<obruT> mislim, serija nije bas nesto, ali mi je bolja od nekoliko drugih novih sf serija pa ono, u nedostatku dobrog, gledas koliko toliko gledljivo smece
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> gle... gledam buffy, dakle nemam neke pretjerane zahtjeve :-)
<obruT> sto je je :)
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: tebi se svidja metro? :D
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ako dodje posipano prahim, uzmi godisnji i odi nekam u prirodu na izlet, kaj ce ti netko da identificira sadrzaj kad ti mozes otici to napravii sam, uz to si mozda i koju chakru otvoris meditirajuci :) 
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: sucelje k'o sucelje, ne ulazim u estetiku, funkcionalno je. 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: mmm, ti se zajebavas, ali droga izvuku zalihe neurotransmitera i potrose ih, a meditacija ne trosi vise nego organizam moze proizvesti
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ja se u stvari ne zajebavam, vanjska pomoc tijekom meditacije nije necuvena. Seratonin i ostalo ce se vec obnoviti, ne moras "meditirati" svaki dan 
<Hrki> ne tretira svaka droga mozak isto
<Hrki> ovi stimulansi, mdma, amfitamini najvise prze
<Hrki> dok lsd samo prosiri horizonte, ne unistava nista
<DomaMuffin> jelly: jedini razlog da ne poslusas moj savjet je mogucnost iznenadne kontrole na poslu :) 
<Hrki> hahha
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: LSD u krivoj okolini ima i ne-psihickih posljedica. Sjecam se jednom da je netko (na,ja,jel) gledao pola sata frenda koji je pao s krova garaze i slomio ruku - ta to je samo trip, ma nije on pao :) 
<Hrki> ako ces meditirat, samo nemoj pricat sa kamenjem :) jer neki su vidjeli energiju u njima :D
<jelly-home> koji kufer je radio na krovu!
<Hrki> tocno to :)
<Hrki> i lsd se nikada ne uzima u krivoj okolini :)
<DomaMuffin> Nije on, LSD je otisao prosetati, reci mu ti da ne mo
 * jelly-home nije godinama lizao markice
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: ako uzmes LSD, LSD poslije toga bira okolinu ( ako si debil i nemas "vodica" dogovorenog ranije) 
<Hrki> to je istina, ali sjecam se prvi puta dok sam probo, na krku
 * jelly-home ne salje cestitke ni razglednice
<DomaMuffin> jelly: i ova moja prica ima bradu, sad bi to isao raditi samo ako me netko prvo zaveze i obeca da bu jako dobro pazil na mene :) 
<Hrki> jebeno mi bilo, opatija mi izgledala kao dna spirala :)
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: hahahahahahah
<Hrki> mislim bio je mrak da se razumijemo :)
<Hrki> pa ta svjetla su , ma zakon :)
<Hrki> ali to sve ovisi od osobe do osobe
<Hrki> nekome nije nista
<Hrki> ali dobro si rekao, kriva okolina je uzas, totalno te moze u depru bacit
<DomaMuffin> Nisam jos upoznao nikog kome nije nista :) 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: osobno me to ne interesira, sumnjam da bi od bilo koje droge imao iskustvo jace i efektnije od meditacije
<Hrki> ja sam jednom otisao od krive okoline jer sam si zabrijo da me trenirka stisce i da ce mi crijeva puknut
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: da, stvar interesa. Ljudi za koje sam siguran da ne zlorabe opijate, a znam i da dugo meditiraju , su mi rekli da je stvar ludnica ako se ne zezas s tim.
<DomaMuffin> Hrki:  :))))))))
<Hrki> jelly-home: da bi dobio takve efekte medicaije moras biti jebeni
<Hrki> imas ekipu koja je meditirala na lsd-u, dozivjeli astralne projekcije i slicno
<Hrki> ali to ti opet varira, moras biti na jebenoj mentalnoj razini
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: mozda je jelly lizao markice kao klinac, pa mu se sad kristalici zaostali u mozdini oslobadjaju na random dok meditira ( not unheard of ) :) 
<jelly-home> Hrki: ili dobiti poklone kojih nisi vrijedan od Nekog
<Hrki> ja nisam lizo vec 4-5 godina, jer me strah :) nisam vise tako stabilan u glavi kao prije :)
<jelly-home> he
<DomaMuffin> Ja samo zakonitu :) 
<jelly-home> dada
<Hrki> pa i to je zakonito, pustis razen kruh da mu se naprave klice i imas zakonit trip :)
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: saywhat ?! :) 
<Hrki> pa jel znas iz cega se dobija lsd? :D
<DomaMuffin> Pa, da, ali brijem da sirovina nikako ne ide u ni jedan kruh koji mogu kupiti u Sesvetama :L) 
<Hrki> nekih klica / gljivica koje nastaju na razenom kruhu :)
<Hrki> pa sta mislis zasto je nekada cijelo selo vidjela vjestice :)))
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: Other online recipes call for morning glory seeds, which can be especially dangerous because they're often sold with a toxic coating to discourage consumption. Jja bi se otroval da se idem sam "otrovati" , uz moju srecu
<Hrki> ma daj, nemoj te sranja
<Hrki> jer ta "legalna" droga je najveco zlo
<Hrki> neznam dali si cuo za dature
<Hrki> to ti raste na svakom uglu, imas sjemenja
<Hrki> to ni neprijatelju dati, cuo sam ekipu koja je bila na tome, uzas, plakali su se jer nisu mogli micat udove :)
<Hrki> slicne pizdarije kao i bunika :)
<jelly-home> datura ti sjebe srce
<Hrki> ma uzas :/ slicno kao i bunika i te pizdarije
<Hrki> to je zesci otrov
<jelly-home> kad se time bave amateri bez previse istrazivanja, pa fulaju dozu x10 ili gore
<jelly-home> mislim, ok, svi su amateri, ali psmtr, imas erowid pa citaj prvo
<Hrki> tocno to :) wiki za junkije :)
<SilverSpace> Na predavanje o zaposlenju u EU došla samo jedna osoba
<SilverSpace> ed dobro nam je
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: di, i kako su informirali potencijalno zainteresirane ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ako je u puscoj bistri, i znala je samo tajnica direktora biroa za zaposljavanje .. 
<SilverSpace> U zemlji nezaposlenih na predavanje 'Kako do posla u EU?', o čemu su Zadrani mogli čuti iz prve ruke, došla samo jedna osoba
<SilverSpace> ali zato na sud u strazburu poslano 1800 tuzbi iz hr 
<SilverSpace> u 2013
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: tuzim bum te za lezarinu rakije 
<SilverSpace> tuzil*
<Mmike> kol'ko dugo on vec ne dolazi po tu rakiju? :D
<SilverSpace> od kad i mi zvucnike nabavljamo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa onda i nije tak puno :
<Mmike> 0
<SilverSpace> metar dana 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/V3uziS
<SilverSpace> bolid u kampici dopeljali 
<SilverSpace> ekipe spremne http://www.f1today.net/en/photos/album/1344
 * DomaMuffin se pravi da nije vidio SilverSpaceovu poruku :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-19
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> Droot Tloot
<vileni> jutar
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> norvezani odustaju od busenja grenlanda
<ivoks> a mi i dalje brijemo kako ce netko, s ovakvom cijenom nafte, zbilja paziti na ekologiju i koristiti najsuvremenije tehnologije za busenje jadrana
<ivoks> treba ih tuc
<ivoks> ne samo grenland
<ivoks> Statoil also put an end to negotiations with Lundin Petroleum over building an oil terminal in Norway’s far north.
<ivoks> odustali su od busenja i kod kuce
<ivoks> shell odustaje od arctica
<ivoks> british oil je odustao od zapadne afrike, proknjizio investiciju kao 2,7 milijardi gubitka
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ivoks: odustat ce i kod nas jedino ako racunaju na plin i cijenu plina
<api984> jutro .. 
<obruT> jutro
<obruT> jel bogohulno citati bibiliju na wc-u ?
<obruT> cini mi se da imam slovo viska u prethodnoj recenici... jos je rano jutro :P
<vileni> obruT: ponestalo ti playboya? :)
<obruT> obicno nosim bug ili tak neki casopis, cim vidim mastruka odma mi se prikenja :)
<vileni> ja koristim twitter za to
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur :)
<SilverSpace> bemti koje seronje :)
<ivoks> opet nafta pada
<ivoks> drzi se oko 48 vec par dana, ali...
<tonil> ivoks, imas iskustva sa note telefonima?
<ivoks> ne
<tonil> zanima me kako prebacit videa i slike sa starog automatski na novi
<tonil> sve skupa
<tonil> posebice whatsup videa
<ivoks> mislis samsung?
<tonil> da
<ivoks> ne znam
<tonil> kies?
<ivoks> htc ima aplikaciju za to
<ivoks> kao i motorola
<tonil> sta taj kies uopce radi
<tonil> probacu sa kiesom
<ivoks> od samsunga sam odustao otakako sam bio u toj firmi :)
<tonil> ivoks, bas si provićuran
<tonil> ajme 
<tonil> ovo me sada bas muci
<tonil> kako da prebacim
<tonil> pffff
<ivoks> isss, ovaj milanovic
<ivoks> To je ono što možemo napraviti, prethodna vlada to nije činila, a mi činimo, dodao je te podsjetio da je Vlada prije godinu i pol dana smanjila kamatne stope za kredite u švicarskim francima, a što je, kaže, pomoglo kreditno zaduženim građanima.
<ivoks> pa prethodna vala nije imala taj problem :)
<ivoks> vlada
<ivoks> Ono sto je prethodna vlada cinila, a ova ne cini, jest imala rast BDP-a preko nule. Ova vlada to ne cini, i podsjecam da smo obecali kako cemo biti bolji od HDZ-a.
<ivoks> glupan
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ovaj oprost dugova?
<pkiller> ivoks: ako karamarko bude premijer žalit ćeš za milanovićem :)
<pkiller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWm9DAL9OtE
<datase`> YouTube: Karamarko na usmenom ispitu...a nije baš učio. - 0:02:09 - 20,051 views - 33 likes / 40 dislikes
<Mmike> super mi je kak je milanovic rekao: Banke nisu krive, al' su odgovorne! :D
<tonil> :/
<SilverSpace> super
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/47284/deda-prostak-lose-maskirao-gledanje-pornica
<vileni> a sto je s njim
<vileni> bemti
<vileni> krivi prozor
<civija> vileni: nitko se nije javio unatoc linku na it-jobs-croatia :)
<vileni> civija: mozda nije dobro opisan posao :)
<vileni> treba napisati pod perks, karting kup na godisnjoj bazi za najbrze djelatnike
<jelly> Code 13EC   Windows update encuntered an unknown error
<jelly> Code 13EC   Windows update encountered an unknown error # duh
<jelly> izgleda da su glupi windowsi downloadali komad dot-net 4.5.2 runtimea prvi put kad je bio force reboot, i sad im to smeta
<Mmike> 40 minuta pricao s poreznom
<Mmike> pa jebem ti da ti jebem
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi znao da moras pri isplati placa i svih sranja za 'jopece' pisat, osim poziva na broj odobrenja, i poziv na broj zaduzenja?
<SilverSpace> F1 u frci poprilicnoj jos se uopce ne zna tko ce se sve pojaviti na startu, a 50 dana jos 
<vileni> 50 dana je problem? pa nije to drzavna sluzba :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kud je dolar oso, ihaj-haj
<SilverSpace> kud?
<jelly> isto di i franak
<jelly> Mmike: jel ti žao što te više ne plaćaju dolarima
<Mmike> jelly: placaju me u dolarima, placaju
<jelly> onda dobro!
<vileni> Mmike: mogli bi u batak malo, ha :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nemam ti ja nish protiv toga :D
<SilverSpace> same jest i pit :)
<vileni> treba se svako toliko malo pocastiti sa dobrim meso :)
<vileni> bili smo nekidan u drugom batku, lastovska mislim
<Mmike> tam blizo ameriken ekspresa?
<Mmike> vileni: treba se, treba! 
<vileni> neznam, kod bipe
<vileni> na krizanju prije mcd desno
<vileni> i onda tamo na uglu negdje
<vileni> http://osm.org/go/0IsmqzIu0
<vileni> tu gdje pise bipa
<Mmike> niedbalski: pip for pymongo requires gcc and stuff - where is appropriate to put that, into apt_install in charmhelpers, or in charm itself?
<Mmike> dreck
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> krojac pero :D
<Mmike> eto i LXC u nizu alata s glupim porukama o gresci
<Mmike> ja njemu: lxc-start -n pero1 -d
<Mmike> a on meni: lxc-start: Executing '/sbin/init' with no configuration file may crash the host
<Mmike> u biti pero1 ne postoji, p1 bi bilo ispravno
<vileni> Mmike: zaboravio si "krojac" ispred "pero" staviti :)
<Mmike> :D :D
<vileni> treba netko editirati ovaj osm
<vileni> da se stavi batak
<vileni> ali problem je sto se ne sjecam koju povrsinu zauzima lokal, trebat ce na teren definitivno
<Mmike> na teren, na teren :D
<ivoks> Mmike: da, al ja ne brinem o tome. meni knjigovodja posalje hub3, ja ga uloadam i on ima sve te podatke
<Mmike> i poziv na broj odobrenja?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> terecenja
<Mmike> ili kojie pizde materine 
<ivoks> da, sve
<Mmike> frend ima firmu u americi
<Mmike> zivi tamo, jel
<Mmike> i veli da u biti on nema nikakvih pizdarija za raditi :)
<ivoks> pa da, nitko nema
<ivoks> samo mi imamo sve te pizdarije
<Mmike> moras platit porez, jasno je koliki je, i bok
<Mmike> i ak te skontrolirau i nadju ti, najebo si
<Mmike> i ne pada mu na pamet kupovat mami usisavac na svoju firmu
<Mmike> jer se to - ne smi je
<ivoks> tak je svuda
<ivoks> u londonu bus otvori sva vrata
<ivoks> al nikome ne pada ici na druga vrata
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> jer onda mora hodati do prvih vrata da ponisti kartu
<ivoks> di smo mi od tog mentaliteta...
<Mmike> necemo ga nikad dostic
<Mmike> svi se busaju da su hrvati
<Mmike> a svi oce sjebat drzavu na ovaj ili onaj nacin
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi dobio mail od linux.hr za godisnju skupstinu?
<hbogner> znam da ste nesto pricali o zamjeni servera, pa ak stignes daj to sam utipkaj na onal link
<Mmike> nismo pricali o zamjeni servera
<Mmike> otkud to?
<Mmike> dobio sam mail, da
<Mmike> hbogner: mosh koji info vise o tome sto se pricalo o zamjeni servera?
<hbogner> pa ovdje na ircu ili negdje sam procitao od tebe i/ili ivoksa o serverima nesto
<hbogner> prosle godine, 10-12  mjesec
<Mmike> sto si procitao? :)
<Mmike> tj, sto mislis da si procitao?
<Mmike> radili smo upgrade servera, al' to nema veze s hulkom
<hbogner> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2014/09/11/problemi-sa-serverom/
<hbogner> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2014/11/29/nadogradnja-servera-u-nedjelju/
<Mmike> kakve to veze s hulkom ima?
<jelly> krivi kanal
<hbogner> ahaa, upgrade, ja mislio fizicku zamjenu
<Mmike> ma
<hbogner> Mmike, ima, mi smo dio hulka, pa napises makar nesto za nase aktivnosti
<Mmike> igustin nikako da se javi pa da organiziramo primopredaju :)
<Mmike> taj server jos uvijek nije hulkov, moj je
<Mmike> tj, ovaj novi je sad ivoksov :)
<ivoks> khm
<ivoks> moj je
<hbogner> aha
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> darovao ga :D
<jelly> Mmike: znaci bio je i upgrade servera ipak!
<Mmike> jelly: je, al' to nema veze s ovim kaj me pita hbogner 
<jelly> manje bitno :-)
<Mmike> ma, vise bitno :)
<hbogner> ok, vidis da je bilo aktivnosti
<Mmike> hbogner: ne, nije bilo aktivnosti :)
<Mmike> nikakav formalni dokument nije potpisan jos
<hbogner> zamjenlili server iz vlastitih resursa
<Mmike> i to sve nema veze s hulkom - jos
<Mmike> nadam se da cemo na skupstini to konacno dovrsiti do kraja
<Mmike> jedino kaj sad ivoks mora doc tamo napravit papirologiju :D
<hbogner> Mmike, ni osm hrvatska nije sluzbeno dio hulka, ali sam im napisao sta smo radili, da znaju da se nesto dogadja i sta
<Mmike> hbogner: vidim tebe kao kandidata za ubuntu-hr ogranak, podogranak: birokratija
<hbogner> Mmike, pa ti i ja jesmo ubuntu-hr ogranak
<ivoks> zasto bi ja ista morao?
<hbogner> zato te i pingam :D
<jelly> a kaj je ivoks?
<ivoks> hbogner je predsjednik
<Mmike> predsjednik cega?
<ivoks> zadnji, terminalni :)
<Mmike> udruge koja ne postoji vec 2 godine? :)
<ivoks> pod njegovim vodstvom je udruga umrla :D
<jelly> lol
<hbogner> ua sam bio zadnjei presdjednik, ali Mmike je likvidator
<Mmike> to je irelevantno, ja sam bio likvidator :)
<Mmike> ja sam ubio udrugu
<hbogner> i papirologijom smo sve prenjeli na njega
<ivoks> ma ja se samo zajebavam
<Mmike> no, pravno gledano, ivoks, ak ti je server bio na firmu, i ak si ga darovao, moras napravit neki papir kojim ga darijes
<Mmike> darujes
<jelly> !addquote <Mmike> ja sam ubio udrugu
<Mmike> pravno gledano
<Mmike> kaj cemo s diskovima? :D
<ivoks> da, slozit cu to s hulkom
 * Mmike bio na firma-racunovodstvo-pimpek seminaru za vikend pa je sav pun svega :)
<Mmike> ivoks: probaj digitralno MUAHAHAH :D
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nisam darovao nikome nis
<ivoks> to je i dalje initov server
<jelly> da, ne kuzim zas komplicirate sa prijenosom hardvera
<hbogner> ja nisam u rh za skupstinu pa nemogu biti tamo, zato te i sad ovdje gnjavim
<Mmike> hbogner: ja ne vidim zakaj ti mene uopce gnjavis :)
<Mmike> kakve to ima veze s tobom?
<Mmike> zakaj, reicmo, ivoksa ne gnjavis? :) 
<Mmike> zato kaj je deblji, veci i jaci, jelda! :)
<hbogner> Mmike, zato jer mogu, predalko si mi da me ides tuci :P
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> eto! :)
<Mmike> sram te bilo!
<hbogner> he hehe
<hbogner> kad se vratim idemo na neko meso :D
 * Mmike treba tail -F wrapper
<hbogner> ma pisao bi ja sam kaj se radilo, ali nisam pratio zadnjih godinu dana puno pa neznam
<Mmike> hbogner: idemo! AL' ne k'o zadnji put, molim lepo!
<hbogner> Mmike, mea culpa
<hbogner> zadnji put ste zbog mene cekali :(
<Mmike> pa, nist se nije radilo. Nist se ne radi, svi imaju svoje posle, a kad nemaju radje seru o tome kak je ford bolji od mazde (a nije), o formuli 1, o politici i gospodarstvu ili o tome kak je hokelj bolji od rukometa (a nije)
<Mmike> ho-kelj!
<ivoks> Mmike: tailf?
<Mmike> ivoks: kul :)
<Mmike> al' mi treba -F
<Mmike> da ak file nestane i napravi se da ovaj nastavi dalje
<Mmike> jedino -F se uzjebe ak nestane i direktorij
<Mmike> pa kad imam: tail -F /var/log/juju/mario-local-bla/unit-tra.log, nakon destroy/bootstrap mi tail -F ne radi
<hbogner> evo napisao izvjestaj za skupstinu: "Sve aktivnosti kao i do sad."
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> hbogner: treba napisat kaj se jelo, kaj se pilo, i kaj ce se pojest :)
<Mmike> 2015-01-19 14:18:44 INFO install TypeError: apt_install() got an unexpected keyword argument 'Fatal'
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> jebotevelikamala slova i debil koji u vimu oce radit
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> Mmike: predji na emacs
<Mmike> weshmashian: http://emacsrocks.com/
<weshmashian> fala, znam dovoljno emacsa da si instaliram evil :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<obruT> emacs je ok ako si hobotnica :P
<obruT> odnosno hobontica s puno prstiju na svakom kraku :)
<Mmike> obruT: u biti nije, emacs danas i emacs pred 20 godina malo tog imaju zajednickog
<Mmike> samo kaj
<Mmike> tko ce to :)
<obruT> vim rulez.
<Mmike> obruT: it dipendz :)
<Mmike> rulez za drkat po conf fajlovima i nabrzane nesto klepat
<Mmike> kad imas projekt s masu fajlova koji su megapovezani i to, postane naporan
<obruT> za to koristim eclipse
<Mmike> i ja :)
<Mmike> tj, koristim liclipse :)
<obruT> jedino sto mi fali su vim keybindinzi u editoru :) ako netko nadje neki plugin koji zbilja radi (ali fakat zbilja radi - probao par i to nije to), nek javi
<jelly> koliko jedinica visine ima standardni 19" rack-mount ormar?
<jelly> uvijek mi je fora kad se neko irca iz cudnih krajeva, bagdad: <Leoneof> i don't have battery for this laptop, it's almost broken laptop <Leoneof> i'm using truck's battery on this laptop
<hbogner> "A typical full size rack is 42U"
<SilverSpace> Grah treba jesti tri puta tjedno
<hbogner> hranaa, pa ja nisam rucao, grrrr...
<hbogner> bbl
<Mmike> jelly: funky :D
<jelly> jos kad bi imao DC-DC http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/200W-DC-DC-boost-converter-12V_60081201359.html umjesto invertera na 220V AC pa natrag na 19V DC
<Mmike> kak me ubija funkcionalno testiranje
<Mmike> u-bi-ja
<Mmike> sad sam minornu izmjenu napravio na dreku ovom, i ajmo 2 sata testiranja :/
<ivoks> https://vlada.gov.hr/pratite-prijenos-uzivo/11687
<ivoks> hoces li otici, kao sto je i sanader? :D
<ivoks> iss, koja nesposobnost :D
<ivoks> samo sto ne pocne psovat
<ivoks> koji lik
<ivoks> izvanredna presica
<ivoks> 4 minute
<ivoks> i ode
<hbogner> vec je zavrsio?
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> huh, jadna njegoa zena
<ivoks> veli jednu recenicu i ode
<ivoks> pa iss
<ivoks> da sam ja novinar, pa dobio bi sakom :D
<ivoks> i rekao je ono sto su vec svi znali da ce reci
<ivoks> baba za vrijeme tonske probe je rekla vise :D
<SilverSpace> i nis kaj nije mogo reci u dnevniku 
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> htio je sebe dati na vaznosti kao ja sam odlucio 
<obruT> a ocem je rijec ? :)
<SilverSpace> svicarac i  milanoviceva presica 
<hbogner> premijer uso, izaso, a sarmu probo nije
<SilverSpace> zamrznuo je franak
<obruT> jebo ih franak... da se mene pita, u zemlji bi mogo dobit kredit samo u valuti u kojoj dobivas placu :P
<SilverSpace> pa da to je rohatinski sve zajebo 
<SilverSpace> on je pogodovao bankama 
<SilverSpace> ortacki ugovor 
<obruT> u kapitalizmu smo, nekak mi se cini da ce svi pogodovat bankama... uvijek ce narod placat tudje pizdarije
<SilverSpace> istina 
<SilverSpace> obruT: i ti bi pogodovao banci na stetu drugih da bi ti dobio povoljniji kredit 
<obruT> pa ne znam bas... nekak nisam jos dosao u tu fazu
<Mmike> kakvi idijoti
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi ti njega cuo!
<Mmike> oni su fiksirali tecaj franka!
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja to nemrem vjerovat
<hbogner> jel ima negdje snimka :D
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nemaju pojma kaj rade
<Mmike> opce nemam volje komentirat to sve
<ivoks> fiksirali su tecaj franka za neke ljude u zemlji
<ivoks> za ostale je neki drugi tecaj
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> ne, ne ne
<ivoks> i kaj sad... ja sam budala?
<Mmike> nemojmo glupi su idijoti su 
<Mmike> ajmo o perconi i o tome zakaj se ne rade backupi po defaultu, radije :)
<Mmike> ili o tome kak je unuty los
<Mmike> bilo kaj
<obruT> ivoks: ako si do sad sve radio posteno i po propisi, nalazis se na listi vecih budala u drzavi
 * obruT je isto na toj listi
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> faaak, nemam vise parmezana :(
<hbogner> tjestenina bez parmezana :(
<hbogner> hmm previse fererona, sljedeci put jedan manje 
<hbogner> ali bar procisti sinuse :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da bez parmezana tesko 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: za ovo ti ne treba parmezan http://instagram.com/p/x96q_vEq6E/?modal=true
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nixhr: when you get a chance: https://code.launchpad.net/~mariosplivalo/charm-helpers/pip_update/+merge/246915
<Mmike> a daj
<Mmike> mater kanalsku
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KehwyWmXr3U
<datase`> YouTube: The National - Fake Empire - 0:03:24 - 6,613,578 views - 21158 likes / 357 dislikes
<nicols> pozdrav svima :)
<hbogner> o nicols  :D
<hbogner> velkam bek
<hbogner> vidim da si aktivan na fb, pa reko ajd i ovdje navrati ponekad :D
<hbogner> dakle da ponovim: vidim da si aktivan na fb, pa reko ajd i ovdje navrati ponekad :D
<nicols> aha
<nicols> malo isprobavam da vidim jel mi ovaj konversation zapamtio postavke :)
<nicols> očigledno nisam dugo bio na ircu .... jel mi treba ssl konekcija na ovo? :)
<hbogner> netreba
<hbogner> ali ako hoces mozes
<hbogner> https://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml ovdej su ti portovi zassl
<bubinho> hej pozdrav, ima li koga ovdje? Naime zanima me, dovno prije (prije nekih 4-5 godina sam koristio ubuntu) i jucer sam instalirao 14.04.1 ali niakko mi ne sjeda ovaj unity pa me zanima koju verziju ubuntua sa gnome suceljem bi preporucili za instalaciju? hvala :)
<hbogner> imas gnome ubuntu
<bubinho> za skinut?
<hbogner> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/
<hbogner> ali nisam koristio ap neznam kao izgleda
<hbogner> ja koristim xubuntu
<bubinho> aha, a kak to da je tamo vec 15.04 a ja sam mislim jucer gledao pa je bilo 14.04.1
<hbogner> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/ pa pogledaj kaj te interesira
<bubinho> tj sto to gnome ubuntu zuri malo?
<hbogner> alpha-1
<bubinho> aha, hvala ti hbonger :) ovo je super vijest :D jel mi moze onda sluziti i gnome-look ili je on ispao iz igre jos davno?
<hbogner> bio je i 14.10 sigurno
<bubinho> jeje, ali sam gledao samo LTS
<hbogner> neznam
<hbogner> kao sot rekoh ja ne xubuntu
<hbogner> ili najjednostavnije na taj ubuntu stavi gnome desktop
<hbogner> nemoras reinstall
<bubinho> hvala ti evo odma ide na download :D
<bubinho> ma ne znam, ovo nesto sve steka na ovom unityu, a imam AMD PhenomII i $gb rama ne znam sto mu je
<bubinho> 4gb*, ma znam da ima nesto da se nastela da bude gnome, ali ne znam zasto toliko steka sam operativni sistem
<hbogner> pa stavi gnome desktop na ovaj sa unity
<bubinho> da, kuzim ali hoce li onda sve radit fluidno ili ce me i dalje zezat
<hbogner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Installation#Final_Install
<bubinho> aha i sa time dobijem gnome :D super hvala ti!
<hbogner> http://www.howtogeek.com/189912/how-to-install-the-gnome-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<bubinho> hvala puno :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/izvanredna-pressica-milanovic-najavio-konferenciju-za-novinare--sto-planira-reci-javnosti-/1277069/
<SilverSpace> je pobuna banaka 
<Mmike> dobio sam postu sa iz postanskog ureda 10295
<Mmike> a isti ne postoji :)
<Mmike> hbogner, jel' to onaj nicols iz duge rese?
<hbogner> Mmike, da
<Mmike> Nikola Belavic, to jest?
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> koliko ja kuzim vi se znate
<Mmike> Pa idesh! :D
<Mmike> jaja
<hbogner> navuko sam ga nazad na irc :D
<Mmike> on je prastari ircer
<Mmike> ne metuzalem, al' prastari
<hbogner> zna chus i discodave-a
<Mmike> mislim da je on treca generacija ircera
<Mmike> dada
<hbogner> njegova firma nam donirala 2 servera za openstreetmap :D
<hbogner> vidli bumo hoce navracat vise sljedecih dana
<Mmike> jelly, ti ono koristis KDE, right?
<Mmike> jelly, kak namjestis da ti je chrome default browser?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> samo mi thunderbird linkove otvara u firefoxu?
<jelly> Mmike: ne sjecam se, Meni Radi™?
<jelly> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> u thunderbirdu moram
<Mmike> edit preferences->advanced->config editor...
<Mmike> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1391
<Mmike> ti
<Mmike> toi
<Mmike> to!
<weshmashian> toi-toi?
<jelly> Mmike: jebo thunderbird, jel od distre ili od mozille?
<jelly> ak je od distre, prijavi bug
<Mmike> od distre, reko bih
<hbogner> evo ga nazad
<hbogner> jesi jos u firmi il si doma
<Mmike> NICHOLS!
<nicols> majk!
<nicols> doma sam sad :)
<nicols> dosta mi je firme za danas, skoro sam ju zapalio
<nicols> :)
<Mmike> jel' si bar vecinski udjelicar u firmi? :D
<Mmike> sad samo cekam jos da huska dodje na irc
<Mmike> i moj ircerski zivot je potpun :D
<nicols> pa nebi valjda zapalio svoju firmu? :D
<Mmike> stajazna
<Mmike> meni dodje nekad da svoju procerdam
<Mmike> da nabijem 2019384019283410928341893 duga poreznog i da jednostavno - odem
<hbogner> nicols, skoro zapalio? namjerno ili slucajno :D
<nicols> slučajno
<hbogner> kratko si spojio ups :D
<nicols> trebao samo opteretit jedan ups da vidim koliko drži
<hbogner> i koliko je drzao?
<nicols> onda sam našao nekakvu lampu od 500w ... držao je 45 min
<nicols> ali lampa je stajala na polici ispod kafe aparata. netko je izgleda zalio malo kave po njoj. a ja to nisam skužio, nisam ni gledao staklo nego sam okrenuo lampu od sebe da mi ne blješti previše :)
<nicols> ajme Å¡to je to smrdilo :D
<nicols> hbogner jesi upregnuo nove servere? :)
<hbogner> nicols, nisu jos upregnuti, trebali bi ovaj tjedan biti montirani tek
<Mmike> lijenstino
<Mmike> kakvi su serveri?
<Mmike> triple core? hexa core? :)
<hbogner> ali cim ga montira, digne os i javi mi pass krecem migraciju
<Mmike> ovaj bzr je fakat 
<Mmike> bzrast
<nicols> poklonjenom konju se ne gledaju zubi :D
<hbogner> Mmike, 1u supermicro 2xXeon quad
<hbogner> tj 2 takva
<nicols> jesi nabavio diskove za drugi?
<hbogner> nisam jos
<hbogner> nisam stigao nista oko toga
<nicols> pa hebem mu misa kaj nitko nema 2 diska za donirat? :)
<hbogner> najhitnije mi je sad da ovaj prv digne, imamo jos 3-4 mjeseca slobodnog prostora na diskovima na trenutnom serveru
<hbogner> nicols, nisam ni stigao trazit
<nicols> majk ima firmu! :) sad će se on isprsit, hehehe
<hbogner> ona 3 tjedana sto sam bio u rh nisam nista stigao
<nicols> malo da potpomokne opensource zajednicu :D
<hbogner> skuzio da sam presao oko 1000km samo po zg i ka
<hbogner> ajd ei jednom do topuskog
<hbogner> gnjavic cu hulk za diskove :D
<Mmike> kaki diskovi trebaju?
<nicols> veliki i ispravni :D
<Mmike> nebi doniro, to se financijski ne isplati, treba PDV platit na donaciju :)
<hbogner> nicols, ha ha ha
<hbogner> Mmike, 3.5" sata
<Mmike> duhovit ovaj dugorescanin, nema sta :)
<Mmike> uvijek bio! :D
<Mmike> tri i pol sata?
<Mmike> brate mili, kol'ko traju ti diskovi
<Mmike> hbogner, pa to bi se naslo, kol'ko komada oces?
<nicols> kakva je to firma da nemože dva diska dat za opće dobro? :)
<hbogner> imam mjesta za jos 6 diskova
<hbogner> nocols je uz servere dao 2x1.5TB
<hbogner> a u svaki ide 4x3.5"
<hbogner> ove 3.5 sata je puuuno lakse naci nego 2.5" sas za koje jos trebaju ladice :D
<jelly> 2.5" sas su produkcija, bolan
<nicols> nego, jel se piše ovdje čćžšđ? ja se naviko sad tako pisat, hehehe ... ipak nismo više na vt420, a i izmislili su utf u međuvremenu :D
<jelly> jedino one 72G mos dobit
<hbogner> jelly, je, prodikcija je, na takvima je OSM Tiles CDN
<nicols> ja sam mu mogao dat ili 2 x 300G sas 15k 2.5" ili ova 2 x 1.5T SATA 3.5" :)
<hbogner> nicols, izbjegavamo kvacicaste znakove
<nicols> mislim da je za ovu primjenu ipak vaznije da su veci 
<nicols> diskovi, jelte
<nicols> ok, pisem cczsd :)
<hbogner> nicols, je, ovo je puno bolje, jer nam je prostor bitan, nismo toliko optereceni kao cdn
<hbogner> jelly, to nudis diskove?
<jelly> nicols: kako ko, al svi to znaju, mogu i trebaju moć čitat i nemaju se šta bunit... мислим, веħина чита и ħирилицу
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> je vecina cita čćžšđ ali svejedno vecina pise cczsd :D
<jelly> hbogner: moram se ispravit: jedino 72G ima viška, a ne znam mogu li se izvuć iz firme u nekom normalnom vremenu
<Mmike> nicols, pise se, sam kaj nitko to ne bere :)
 * jelly piše onako kako drugi pišu
<Mmike> meni je 'nasa' tastatura smrt za programiranje, pa sam naviko na ono :-0
<jelly> zato imaš hr_us layout
<Mmike> jelly, ?
<hbogner> jelly, kad prebacim vecinu prostorno zahtjevnih stvari na ove nicolsove servere, onda nije toliko hitno, ali bi svejedno dobrodosli, kad tad :D
<Mmike> kak to mislis? tj, kaki je to?
<jelly> Mmike: kvačice na AltGr, inače ista kao US 
<jelly> "setxkbmap hr us"
<Mmike> ×÷¤ß
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> €
<Mmike> ǈepota je ǌegovana ǆonom!
<nicols> hbogner: nisu to više moji serveri, sad su tvoji :P
<Mmike> hbogner, a treba ti ǉepota ili brzina?
<Mmike> lol
<hbogner> nicols, vi ste izvor, donated by ...
<Mmike> nakaradno mi je to :)
<Mmike> hbogner, jel' ti treba prostora ili ti treba brzine?
<hbogner> Mmike, 4 komada su, za 2 je bitna brzina citanja, a za druga 2 je bitna kolicina diska
<nicols> (: ƃuıpoɔuǝ ɾoʌs ıʇıʇsıɹoʞ ɯǝuɔod ɐɾ ɐp ɾoɯǝu
<jelly> da ljepota
<Mmike> nicols,  :D :D :D
<hbogner> znaci ovi sa sas su za brzinu, a ovi sa sata za kolicinu
<Mmike> hbogner, cek, u disk idu 4 servera, ili 6?
<Mmike> erm, obrnuto :D
<Mmike> mislim da ti RAID10 sa 4 diska nece bit puno sporiji nego jedan (ili mirror) SAS diska
<hbogner> Mmike, 2 fujitsu simensa sa 6x2.5 sas 10k diskovima, i 2 supoermico sa 4x3.5 sata diskovima
<nicols> dao sam mu servere sa po 4 ladice ... u jednu idu žlice, u drugu vilice, u treću noževi ... četvrta je slobodna
<Mmike> tam moze cepove metnit
<Mmike> i alatke za rostiljanje
<hbogner> od toga je od tih 8x3.5 sata samo 2x3.5 sata zauzeto s diskovima
<hbogner> ovo sto pisem su max kolicine diskova koji idu u servere
<Mmike> ja tebe tak krasno nist ne kuzim
<Mmike> k'o da mi SilverSpace objasnjava :)
<Mmike> a, za kaj ti treba brzina a za kaj prostor?
<hbogner> sveukupno jos stane 2x2.5 sas u fujitsu servere i 6x3.5 sata u supermicro servere
<Mmike> kaki je vorlkloud gore?
<jelly> WAR CLOUD
<Mmike> nicols, pa fine si mu ti kutije dao, fine!
<hbogner> Mmike, na sata diskove ide arhiva, ekstrakcija podataka, i slike, milijuni 256x256 slicica, i nije veliko opterecenje na te servere, mala kolicina konekcija i mali downloadi
<hbogner> na sas diskove ide CDN i baze pa je load ovako nekakav: http://munin.openstreetmap.org/openstreetmap/viserion.openstreetmap/if_eth0.html
<hbogner> i imaju hrpu konekcija
<hbogner> Mmike, jesu, fine su, super su, zakon su, do sad je to stajalo na desktopu iz 2003.
<nicols> aj pa nije to niš strašno
<nicols> Mmike: fine i gladne još diskova :D
<hbogner> znaci sas servere smo dobili od carneta, sata servere od openit
<hbogner> nadam se da sam ti sad otprilike bar malo razjasnio 
<hbogner> imam 200gb ovakvih slicica: http://tms.osm-hr.org/
<nicols> hbogner: ta supermicro ploča ima i sas i sata: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon1333/5000V/X7DVL-3.cfm
<hbogner> i bit ce ih jos, sad smo stali zbog limita sa diskom na tom starom desktopu
<hbogner> nicols, znam, ali sata je jeftiniji, i nema potrebe za sas-om na njima, ovaj tms je na pata diskovima
<nicols> pata?!?!?!?!? OMG :D
<hbogner> pentium4@1.5ghz i 1.5gb SDram
<hbogner> bez HT :D
<nicols> sad se sjetih, kad sam došao iza nove godine na posao, na parkiralištu nađem malu ispaljenu kartušu sa raketlinama (9 kom) i 2 pata diska ... nasred parkirališta ... ko će pogađat, što se tu dogodilo? :D
<hbogner> sa ubuntu 8.04 :D jer novije nisam mogao stavit na taj hardver :D
<jelly> P4 ionako nema upotrebljiv HT 
<hbogner> 478 socket :D
<hbogner> eh da se ponovno pohvalim: http://dns.openstreetmap.org/tile.openstreetmap.org.html
<hbogner> serviramo cjeli jedan kontinent, antarktik :D
<hbogner> pola afrike, dio europe i par azijskih drzava
<SilverSpace> nicols: netko raketama skinuo letece diskove :)
<nicols> neee ... slijedeći?
<hbogner> jelly, nesmijem tah p4 opteretiti na 100% vise od minutu-dve jer inace komp crkne :D
<hbogner> pata diskovi su sluzili kao drzac za rakete, netko nije nasao cigle al je nasao diskove
<hbogner> ?
<jelly> P4-xeon serveri su kod nas imali 1-2GB memorije.  Iako jos rade, to smece je beskorisno sad
<jelly> tj... radili su u trenutku bacanja u skladiste
<hbogner> ovo nije server nego desktop koji glumi server :D
<nicols> tako je ... mali box sa raketama je nestabilan, trgovac rekao da se stave dve cigle
<hbogner> \o/
<nicols> a moj šef nije uspio nać cigle, ali zato diskova imaaaaa :)
<nicols> puna Å¡upa :D
<nicols> ha?
<nicols> čemu ova plava crta? zbunj :)
<hbogner> nema plave crte, to tvoj klijent nesto crta
<nicols> ispod "puna Å¡upa"?
<nicols> baš ono, par pixela debela plava crta
<hbogner> [20:37:04] nicols puna Å¡upa :D
<hbogner> [20:40:05] * chaky has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<hbogner> [20:40:30] nicols ha?
<nicols> a kod mene nije tekst
<hbogner> onda ti to klijent interpretirao kao crtu
<SilverSpace> dvocrta
<nicols> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/plavacrta_zpsfc1f5411.png
<nicols> bezveze
<SilverSpace> eto jos jedne 
<nicols> nego, kak da se ja stavim /away ? :)
<jelly> nicols: neki klijenti ti to stave kad prebacis u drugi kanal, da znas di ti stao
<hbogner> iskljuci autoaway :D
<nicols> moram ić džukelu šetat
<jelly> xchat i forkovi, na primjer
<jelly> al tamo je crvena crta
<nicols> jesam li uspio? :)
<nicols> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/nema-crte.png
<nicols> konversation: control-r - insert marker line
<jelly> koji kufer je Konversation
<nicols> kde irc client
<nicols> sad dtvarno idem... aj bok :)
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> hbogner, a, to sasove imas u jednim serverima a ove druge u grudim?
<Mmike> GRUDIMA!
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> drugim, jel
<hbogner> Mmike, da, sas su u fujitsu serverima, a sata u supermicro serverima
<Mmike> kuul
<Mmike> znaci kolkio sata trebas kolikih?
<Mmike> 4 po teru?
<jelly> 4 po 8 tera! :-D
<hbogner> ako to nudis, moze :D
<hbogner> jelly, :D
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/cvrsti-diskovi__130/western-digital-cvrsti-disk-caviar-green-6tb-wd60ezrx-sata__6551161
<Mmike> idesh :)
<hbogner> opaa, 2k kuna
<jelly> 6TB su zadnji koje ces naci sa pravim 4KiB sektorima, neki od 6 i svi od 8 su "shingled"
<jelly> (imaju fizicke sektore od x MiB i katastrofa su za pristup malim datotekama)
<hbogner> ja sad ganjam diplomski pa zato nisam nista od toga s diskovima rjesavao
<hbogner> planirao sam kad se vratim, oko 3. mjeseca
<SilverSpace> dug put
<hbogner> o da, dug put za diplomu
<hbogner> visegodisnji, medjunarodni
<Mmike> i kad diplomiras, sto postajes?
<hbogner> al nece me ona budala zaustavit
<SilverSpace> svatko ima svojega budalu 
<SilverSpace> svoju*
<hbogner> sad u 3. mjesecu dipl.inz.geod.  a najesen mag.ing.geod. et geoinf.
<SilverSpace> magistar
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> magistar struke, ne znanosti
<SilverSpace> jebo sliku svoju kad prije :) 
<hbogner> to je po novom ono
<hbogner> kad prije???? pa vec godinama se hebem s tim :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> mogo sam vec ministar postat da sam otiso u politiku
<hbogner> sta ministar, precjednik
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> kolko sam vremena potrosio
<jelly> jebes precjednika u banana drzavi
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<SilverSpace> di su banane?
<hbogner> fala ljepo al nebi, imam svoje dostojanstvo :D
<hbogner> da, di su banane?
<jelly> na skladistu
<nicols> ne stavljat zelene diskove u servere, FGS
<SilverSpace> mali zeleni 
<SilverSpace> dime
<SilverSpace> PAPA FRANJO 'To što je kontracepcija zabranjena ne znači da se trebate množiti poput zečeva'
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> pametan ali nedovoljno pragmatičan
<hbogner> nicols, mislim da to Mmike gleda za sebi doma
<Mmike> kra?
<hbogner> ovi 6tb green sto si linkao
<jelly> wd red ili re3 bi bili ok za 24/7/365 
<jelly> green su, da prostis, kurac
<nicols> za doma?  /dev/md0        3,6T  1,2T  2,3T  35% /home 
<jelly> imam i ja /dev/md0 doma, samo je degraded i sa jednim memberom vec 6 mjeseci 
<hbogner> ja imam 5-6 diskova, ukupno 3tb, od 120 pa na vise, ovi 120 sluze za read/write vecih projekata
<hbogner> citaj s jednog, obradi i pisi na drugi...
<Mmike> /dev/md0       ext4  9.1T  6.1T  3.0T  67% /storage
<Mmike> toma
<Mmike> imam 4 wd greena
<Mmike> ok su 
<Mmike> md0 : active raid6 sdh1[4] sdg1[0] sdd1[7] sde1[9] sdc1[8] sdf1[1] sda1[3]
<Mmike> al' s ovim sam si vise smensi:
<Mmike> /dev/sda1      btrfs  112G   14G   97G  12% /srv/ssdextra
<Mmike> jedino kaj se ne vidi tu da su to dva diska u raid0-like btrfs konfiguraciji
<nicols> wd green + raid = smrt :)
<Mmike> nicols, zakaj?
<Mmike> meni fakat rade ok
<nicols> zato kaj to džubre voli šparat struju .... tak da ode spavat. i to često radi ok. ALI, ponekad se ne probudi na vrijeme = raspad polja
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<Mmike> ocekujem da ce ovaj WD20EARX-00ZUDB0 crknit skoro
<nicols> što ih nisi lijepo po redu složio? :)
<Mmike> :D
<nicols> tak je i kod mene / je /dev/sdc1 :D
<nicols> a md0 je sda i sdb
<Mmike> nicols, ma svaki put kad se reboota stroj / je na drugom
<Mmike> zato uuidi fino
<jelly> while sleep 5 for i in sdb sdc sdd do dd if=/dev/$i of=/dev/null bs=512 count=8 2>/dev/null & done; done &
<Mmike> ne znam
<nicols> /dev/sda: Hitachi HUS724040ALE640: 43°C
 * jelly ima skriptu koja drzi wd green budnim
<nicols> /dev/sdb: Hitachi HUS724040ALE640: 41°C
<Mmike> nisam nalijetao na te bedove os
<nicols> /dev/sdc: KINGSTON SMS200S330G: 42°C
<jelly> Mmike: ne naletis kod ne pocne nakon godinu dana nakupljat bad sectore
<jelly> dok*
<Mmike> jelly, onda obicno crkne, pa ga zamijenim
<nicols> jel to malo previše za desktop?
<Mmike> al' do sad su mi se najlosijim diskovima pokazale segate
<Mmike> nicols, to je kucni storidz
<Mmike> fotke i filmovi djeteta i to :)
<jelly> nicols: to je taman
<Mmike> aha, tebi
<Mmike> tja
<nicols> mislim na temperatre preko 40
<Mmike> mozda su malo topliji ti 
<jelly> ili Mmike ima male diskove
<Mmike> pa im je ok 
<jelly> ooh, ssd kojem radi temp senzor
<nicols> to su ipak enterprize diskovi :D
<jelly> what luxury!
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> ovo je dekstop
<Mmike> i tam je samsung na 36C
<Mmike> ti samsunzi su mi mrak :)
<Mmike> malo spornjikavi al' fakat dobri 
<Mmike> i ne zuje
<jelly> /dev/sda: OCZ-VERTEX3: 30°C <-- uvijek je 30°C 
<Mmike> nit se tresu
<Mmike> jelly, da :))
<nicols> msata ssd
<Mmike> u laptopu imam msatu
<jelly> Mmike: samsung ti bar ne laze ko ocz 
<nicols> imam i ja u novom, preporodio sam se ... lijepo je kad se džubre zbuta za 3-4 sec :)
<Mmike> jelly, je, al' i dalje neznam koja je tmeperaturat :)
 * Mmike pizdi s bzrom
<Mmike> merdzo sam zivo i ne zivo
<Mmike> i sad ne radi, naravno
<Mmike> a mislio sam da je git naporan
<Mmike> eeee
<jelly> Mmike: a shrot jeftinjak ADATA ima senzor, go figure 
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<hbogner> kad svi vec pejstate
<Mmike> http://blogs.microsoft.co.il/terfin3/2015/01/09/python-oop-inheritance-polymorphism/
<Mmike> microsoft
<Mmike> python
<Mmike> svast ima danas
<Mmike> max-tor
<hbogner> Mmike, to je iz 2003. sluzi za torente i slicne stvari
<hbogner> nebitne stvari
<nicols> meni stigao ram konačno za novi ljaptop :)
<hbogner> ono kaj sam pisao, read/write
<Mmike> nicols, kolijalp
<Mmike> koji laptop
<Mmike> em si tipke
<nicols> hbogner: jesam ti se pohvalio da su me apgrejdali na poslu? :)
<hbogner> nisi
<hbogner> slusam?
<nicols> hp 650 g1
<hbogner> ja reko veca placa o_0
<nicols> i5, 500gb hdd, 32gb ssd, radeon 8750, 16gb ram
<jelly> 32GB?
<nicols> msata
 * jelly nije znao da postoje tako mali
<hbogner> aha, cek cek, nesto mi ostalo u glavi, to si mi pricao u onoj nocnoj akciji u DR
<nicols> e to
<nicols> doma imam sličan: <nicols> /dev/sdc: KINGSTON SMS200S330G: 42°C
<nicols> 32 gb msata ssd :D
<nicols> dovoljan za sistem
<jelly> meni se "sistem" uvijek nekako raspojasa na bar 60
<nicols> ??? kak?
<jelly> a i volim ostaviti 15-20% SSDa nealocirano, da traje duze
<nicols> kode mene je čak i swap na istom ssd-u ...   /dev/sdc1        23G   13G  8,9G  59% /
<jelly> lako
<jelly> i kod mene, samo sam mu dao .5G da ne rovari 
<jelly> (nakon sto je prvi ssd crko od swapanja ;-)
 * Mmike ima 128GB msata za sistem+home i jos 500 gigi sata koji je doslo s laptopom
<nicols> s tim da je: 5,1G    /var/tmp/kdecache-nicols
<Mmike> jedino nemrem vise od 16 gigi rama uturit unutra
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /var/tmp/kdecache-mario> du -skh .
<Mmike> 538M    .
<Mmike> sta radis ti :D
<jelly> konsole oce izgenerirat i ne obrisat smeca tamo
<nicols> hmmmm ... crkavanje ssd-a .... hmmm .... već jedno 6 mjeseci mi je u podsvjesti da treba zbekapirat "sistem" na md0 :D
 * jelly trazi plocu sa 1366 socketom u koju ide bar 16GB... Rezultati pretrage za 1366    ODOJCI 7 KOMADA -- Odojci muški 7 komada ... Mob.. 098 926 1366.. 18 kn/kg
<Mmike> nicols, zato j ana laptopu svakih 4 sata radim rsync na satau :)
<jelly> nicols: oces reci da nemas dnevni rsync?
<hbogner> lol jelly 
<Mmike> jelly, :DDDDDDD
<nicols> evo malo sam očistio: 111M    ./kdecache-nicols
<nicols> nemam doma nikakav rsync niti bekap
<nicols> pouzdam se na enterprajz HGST :D
<nicols> u raid 1 polju :D
 * jelly toci cijeli ssd svaki dan na disk, skriptom za rsync
<nicols> ali system bi baš trebalo, da
<nicols> pogotovo Å¡to je to jeftini kingston msata
<jelly> tako da onaj put kad je krepao, izgubio sam 1 dan browsanja i gluposti
<nicols> e sad
<nicols> rsync ili rdiff-backup?
<nicols> mislim da nema smisla inkrementalni za system
<Mmike> nicols, kak ti taj enterprajz radi ak ubijes neki bitni file? :)
<Mmike> za sistem nema
<Mmike> ja imam di su mi dokumenti od firme  rdiff-backup
<nicols> rsync -avHS --delete --numeric-ids --exclude=/sys --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/run --exclude=/home / /home/bkp-system
<nicols> ovo je doma, desktop
<Mmike> radim 3put dnevno i cuvam zadnja 3 mjeseca
<nicols> bitno je da su fotke ok
<nicols> na poslu? rdiff-backup jednom, po noći
<nicols> gotovo: sent 7,588,761,215 bytes  received 4,312,061 bytes  64,076,567.73 bytes/sec
<nicols> sad još cron ...
<hbogner> jeej, brisem 8 fajlova i oslobodim 50gb :D
<hbogner> nisam ni skuzio sa su fajlovi bili toliki
<hbogner> morat cu jos toga pobrisat :D
<jelly> rsnapshot ili dirvish su ok rsync wrapperi
<nicols> jesu
<hbogner> bem ti, kaj ce mi toliko satelitskih snimki
<nicols> ali meni draži rdiff-backup
 * jelly ima backupe godinu dana unatrag
<jelly> meni draže napravit cp -a nego kemijat, da oću kemijat stavio bi neki ludi softver tipa obnam ili bup ili tak nešt
<Mmike> rdiff backup je kul, da
<Mmike> malo je spor samo
<Mmike> al' sta sad
<Mmike> nicols, slozi si bakulu! :)
<nicols> neeeee
<nicols> duplicity ... ako ti netrebaju xattr i acl-ovi
<hbogner> sad kad smo ovo pricali, malo sam pogledao sto imam na diskovima, i odmah hrpa mjesta
<hbogner> pobrisoa gluposti koje su mi trebale za faks prosle godine, par virtualki, hrpa rastera, ...
<hbogner> i malo preslaguje fajlove, diskovi se odmah zagrijali  :D
<SilverSpace> ln
<hbogner> vrijeme za vecernji caj
<nicols> komene vrijeme za jabuku :)
<nicols> ali prije jedan informatički vic :)
<nicols> kako se zove planina 8 puta veća od velebita?
<hbogner> moram i vjezbe odradit, pocela zezat ledja
<hbogner> ha h aha
<hbogner> ja nesmije, procitao ga vec danas
<hbogner> *nesmijem
<nicols> nitko nezna?
<ntcbow> w
<ntcbow> voahh velebajta
<ntcbow> jjutro
<nicols> :D
<hbogner> hmm, wd black su pojeftinili http://protis.hr/products/details/wd-black-1tb-sata3-64-mb-35-7200-rpm-1003fzex-60-mj-jamstvo/77265
<hbogner> u firmi sam uzimao 500gb wd black diskove 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/novotny-milanovic-donio-politicku-odluku--i-odlucio-se-na-12-mjeseci-timeouta/796104.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-20
<ntcbow> http://tutorialzine.com/2013/12/the-10-weirdest-programming-languages/
<ntcbow> i like chicken
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> yiy
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> POM POM POM POMM POM POM POM POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<Mmike> ext3->ext4
<Mmike> 16tog se radio prebac na ext4
<Mmike> 19tog popodne je poceo opet raditi .hr mirror
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> rano jutro jos, a? :D
<SilverSpace> skola 
<SilverSpace> joj tak bi negdje pobjego 
<SilverSpace> novi thunderbird
<BotaniCar> dtdns ( dyndns provider) mi se ne resolva :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> no-ip ftw
<BotaniCar> ma, imam razlicite provajdere, ovisno o namjeni :) Ovi hostaju "darktech.org" domenu, nisam mogao odoljeti :)
<BotaniCar> a no-ip .. mogao bi tuzne pjesme pjevati o njima 
<SilverSpace> tuzan i ruzan
<BotaniCar> Tko me proziva ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jede mi se burek
<Mmike> tuzan i ruzan
<Mmike> jadan te gladan
<Mmike> mokar te
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> bokar?
<Mmike> BOKAR KOKAR AKOROKAR IRED DERED BUMBUPERED!
<BotaniCar> zedan i bezezan, daj se fokusiraj :) 
<BotaniCar> *betezan 
<BotaniCar> 1948,04kn rezija ovaj mjesec, ako mi je sve stiglo ; nekak mi se cini da rezije rastu brze od cijena hrane :)
<vileni> meni sve ovisi o grijanju, sve ostalo je konstantno
<BotaniCar> cuj, struj mi je poskocila za 1/4
<BotaniCar> kak ja tipkam .. 
<BotaniCar> nda, fakat, grijanej mi je 450kn od navedenog kumulativa, da se ne grijem i nemam internet, bio bi bogat couk ( to su mi najvece stavke ) :) skupo to 21 stoljece :)
<vileni> 450kn?
<vileni> meni je toliko u 9. mjesecu
<vileni> :D
<vileni> tj 10
<BotaniCar> vileni: kak u "core" ediciji windowsa dobijem pandan za "services.msc" ? nemrem se s remote stroja koji ima GUi spojiti 
<vileni> pa mislim da ni nema to
<BotaniCar> ima ziher, "net start" mi pokaze startane servise
<vileni> ideja je spojiti se sa rdp za osnovne stvari, a ostalo kroz domenu/mmc
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja mislim da mi rezije nisu ispod 2500
<BotaniCar> mislio sam da znas napamet neku PS magiju 
<vileni> BotaniCar: izbjegavam PS, ja sam windows admin iz nuzde :)
<BotaniCar> ja sam * admin iz nuzde :) 
<BotaniCar> A, PS mi je bolji od starog prompta jer je - smislen :)
<vileni> pa ono, linux administracija mi je cak i zabavna ponekad
<vileni> ma PS je super, ali kolega programer se bolje snalazi u tome
<vileni> on je druga polovica windows administracije pa mu prepustam to :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj_3JokXZBg&feature=youtu.be
<vileni> ali s druge strane, on nema iskustva sa virtualizacijom, pa ni kombinirano ti nebi bili korisni
<datase`> YouTube: Plastic Ball Prank EXTRAS!! - 0:17:02 - 705,611 views - 36233 likes / 287 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Tja, as in most cases, uz chat sam si sam pomogao :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: a jesi probao sa pstools?
<Mmike> vileni: pa kolku ti kucerinu imas da imas 450 kuna grijanja?
<BotaniCar> vileni: ma, jebo, s "net *" sam sve odhendlal 
<Mmike> ja imam 300 kuna plina i brijem si kak mi je puno to
<Mmike> imam i 500 kuna struje :D :D
<BotaniCar> sad si idem zbusit fajrvol da se vise ne jebem s tim 
<BotaniCar> 300kn plina, jebga, imas dijete doma :) 
<vileni> Mmike: stan je, nije moj, a grijanje je 350-450 na pocetku sezone, kad zahladi onda je 800-1300
<BotaniCar> Iruda ti !
<BotaniCar> A, da skupite pare za fasadu ? :D
<vileni> 78m2 je, imamo zajednicku kotlovnicu za 4 zgrade
<vileni> koja je poluispravna
<Mmike> 1300 kuna
<Mmike> rogom te po dupetu
<vileni> i sad, nekih 70% stanara ne zeli ulagati u kotlovnicu jer zele etazno, ovih 30% zele ostati na kotlovnici jer ne zele ulagati u nista
<vileni> tako da cekamo da rikne kotlovnica
<Mmike> super, ovih 70% nek si sloze etazno a ovih 30%, tko ih sisa
<Mmike> nama ce skoro vodu odvojit
<vileni> pa mozes sloziti etazno, samo moras skupiti potpise da te iskljuce iz placanja
<vileni> tj, to mozes odnedavno, mozda, ako rijesimo dimnjake
 * BotaniCar nema dimnjak u stanu .. 
<BotaniCar> E, a ovo s etaziranjem , vise nije potreban pristanak svih stanara ?!
<vileni> kod nas je specificno mozda
<vileni> ideja je uglavnom da se za odvajanje treba 50%
<vileni> za prelazak na etazno 100%
<vileni> ako sam investiras, ne treba ti nista
<vileni> ali nema ti smisla ako se ne odvojis jel
<vileni> i dalje ostaje trosak kotlovnice za struju, ciscenje i tako nesto jer je to zajednicki prostor
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja procitao eutanazijom... gledam sta sad stanari ?
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))) obruT, tak imam te rad :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: jos sam nesto bolesnjikav pa su mi fontovi mutni
<BotaniCar> Ja sam nesto pervert pa takve stvari vidim i inace 
<Mmike> obruT: :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 300kn plina imas ratu? to je malo ako imas etazno grijanje 
<Mmike> moram pogledat tocno kad dodjem doma
<Mmike> al' da, brijem da je 300-350 kuna, nije vise sigurno
<Mmike> 60m2 stan
<SilverSpace> kod mene se tusira kupa kuha grije sve na plin 
<SilverSpace> zadnja rata bila nesto preko 600kn
<SilverSpace> i ove godine nismo imali veliku razliku za platit 
<jelly> 300kn znaci da ima dobru izolaciju
<SilverSpace> susjedi dobili razliku preko 2000kn za platit
<BotaniCar> citam vas i umalo ste me uvjerili da mi je dobro u zivotu :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<nicols> jutro!
<nicols> ima koga? imam jedno pitanje vezano uz nickserv... ako mi ostane client na poslu zakačen na freenode i odem doma i dignem doma klijent, oće mi nickserv dat moj nick ili će me odhebat?
<BotaniCar> morat ces ghostati vec ulogirani nick ( za to vrijeme ti imas u upotrebi alternate-nick) , pa promijeniti nick u pravi
<BotaniCar> " /msg nickserv ghost $nick $password" da odkantas stari session
<jelly> ili digneš proxy sa stalnom vezom na irc server ("bouncer") i spajaš se prek toga sa bilo koje lokacije
<Mmike> vileni: ocemo se prijavit za ovo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzQGCsbV33I
<datase`> YouTube: GIRLS GONE DEEP SLINGING MUD PARTY!!! - 0:11:56 - 71,295 views - 103 likes / 24 dislikes
<Mmike> djeis, nicols  :)
<nicols> ah .... zakaj bi bilo jednostavno :D
<jelly> sa kvačicama saznaš da šef ne razlikuje c i c
<vileni> Mmike: mislio sam da ce barem biti nsfw
<BotaniCar> Prvo sam htio pitati zakaj bi se netko isao tak navazati po blatu, onda mi je kliknulo da je ideja jebena-out-of-scope :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: ovako to pocne https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN-MjUC4f9k
<datase`> YouTube: Best Friends - a kid, a dog and a puddle - 0:01:04 - 9,535,023 views - 34424 likes / 821 dislikes
<SilverSpace> negdje uu screen dignes irssi i spajas se sa ssh to je zakon
<BotaniCar> samo treba naci "negdje" 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: si bio za vikend na placu
<jelly> i navici se na terminal 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam , javio bi ti se da sam isao
<SilverSpace> opet saljes zenu :)
<Mmike> nicols: u biti si instaliras ovo: https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term
<BotaniCar> centos7 po defaultu trosi network manager, gledam kaj mi je tak zmrdalo sve konfiguracijske fajle, a ono - mucko dzubre
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj cu kad ja nemam para :) 
<SilverSpace> aha kuzim :)
<BotaniCar> Sutra predstavljanje windowsa 10 u redmondu ( http://www.mscommunity.hr/event/windows-10-the-next-chapter/361#.VL4PDyuG_Tq ) :) 
<obruT> jesu za sedmicu napravili neku dokumentaciju gdje imas na jednom mjesto gdje je sto sad i kako sto radi po defaultu ?
<obruT> ja instaliro sedmicu neki dan, bilo je fajta s konfiguracijom
<jelly> fajt!
<obruT> da ne pricam s particioniranjem :P
<jelly> na fizikalac ili virtualac?
<BotaniCar> obruT: unlike linux, MS ima dokumentaciju uvijek, druga stvar kakva je :) 
<obruT> na fizikalac
<jelly> BotaniCar: huh, kak radi s network managerom na serveru?  Mislim... kak dobis UI?
<obruT> ubilo me u pojam kad sam vidio network manager i avahi po defaultu dignuti
<jelly> avahi je na debilani odavno
<BotaniCar> jelly: "nmtui"
<Mmike> avahi u biti ne smeta tol'ko
<Mmike> iako ga ja maknem :)
 * jelly se sagne da ga pljuvacka ne pogodi
<obruT> pa ga ja odmah deinstaliram... al ovdje ga ne mogu maknut jer virt* pizdarij ovise o njemu
<BotaniCar> jelly: naravno, multiple-ip-binding (aliasing) je prakticki nemoguce napraviti kroz CLI :) 
<jelly> ne smeta meni avahi-daemon nego njegovi kurci u resolv.conf
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/~mario/vintage.png <- stari IBMeki na srcu, anyone? :) ( nicols )
<Mmike> jelly: pa nema nist u resolv.conf
<Mmike> bar ne na ubunturutu
<Mmike> u resolv.conf stoji 127.0.0.1 :) 
<jelly> Mmike: nema mdns?
<Mmike> i onda tam imas dyndns :)
<jelly> sorry, nsswitch.conf
<Mmike> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<Mmike> tja
<jelly> ^^ usporava svaki lookup za 5 sekundi
<Mmike> k'o sto bi ti rek'o: meni radi (tm)
<jelly> ™!
<Mmike> ™!
<Mmike> eosamgaukopipejst
<jelly> nemash Compose t m?
<jelly> setxkbmap -options compose:menu i onda je beskorisna Menu tipka postala Compose ♥
<jelly> puno korisnije, npr. Compose C C C P ☭
<BotaniCar> jelly: moj nsswitch nije tak  bloatan :)
<SilverSpace> joj 
<obruT> http://www.viraltrash.com/what-is-your-password/
<Mmike> hehe, google hangouts skuze kad tipkam po laptopu i zmjutaju mi password
<Mmike> s/password/mikrofon
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> MJUTALI SU MI PASSWORD !!1
<nicols> Mmike: imam cool-retro-term
<Mmike> nicols: :)
<Mmike> nicols: hackorizsh :) i ja sam si ga sad skompajliral ;D
<nicols> tek sad?
<Mmike> ma instalirao laptop iznova pred cca mjesec
<Mmike> neki dan sam skuzio da nemam nmap opce gore
<Mmike> danas skuzio da nemam curl
<Mmike> i tak :)
<nicols> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/cool-retro-term_zps8de2945e.png
<nicols> i ja sam svog instalirao negdje oko božića. kad sam ga dobio :) počastila me firma za prvu godinu rada :)
<BotaniCar> ahahah: dobro si radio ove godine, evo ti nacin da radis i od doma za istu placu :) 
<BotaniCar> Fakat su te pocastili :)
<nicols> pa gle, ionako radim iz doma kad treba
<nicols> ali sa desktopa
<nicols> koji mi je isto firma poklonila :)
<nicols> ali zato dođem na posal kad hoću i odem doma kad hoću
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, meni klizna radna vremena i slicne sheme obicno proklize na moju stetu 
<nicols> hebiga, posal treba napravit, tak svejedno jel sjedim doma ili na poslu i tipkam :)
<nicols> pa proklize i meni... ali nas je malo u firmi i vidi se tko koliko radi, i na kraju mjeseca se to vidi na plači
<nicols> Mmike: a imaš simh? :)
<BotaniCar> nicols: istina, to je stvar prioriteta, ja radije budem na vrijeme doma i poigram se s klincem, nego zaradim 500kn vise jer se project manager zafrknul i ja sam morao raditi prekovremene
<hbogner> u malim firmama se obicno lakse dogovore stvari
<Mmike> nicols: nisma siguran da znam kaj je simh :)
<nicols> Mmike: unix history simultor: http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/cool-retro-term-simh_zpsdbfc4e1b.png
<nicols> ovo je prva verzija unixa iz 1972 na pdp11 emulatoru
<Mmike> nicols: dje tog ima?
<nicols> apt-get install simh
<nicols> i onda si trebaš skinut imidže, ček da ti iskopam link
<BotaniCar> kaj bu se desilo kad ekipa koja ima kredite u eurima ne bu mogla iste vracati, bu Vlada cavlima zakucala i HRK<>EUR peg ? :) 
<nicols> http://simh.trailing-edge.com/
<nicols> http://man.cat-v.org/unix-1st/1/
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10940523_447639445385581_2485020776689538013_n.jpg?oh=0869d10d86b7d5033e4980c1cd5176dc&oe=552B0AD9 # NSFW !!! Ali, pravopis, vrijedi riskirati ! :) 
<nicols> https://code.google.com/p/unix-jun72/
<pkiller> BotaniCar: HRK EUR je zakucan zadnjih 10 godina
<pkiller> :)
<nicols> stigo gablec
<nicols> aj bok :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: imas pravo, krivo sam se izrazio. 
<pkiller> ja od kad znam za novac euro je 7,5 +- 3
<pkiller> +- 0,3
<pkiller> više je dolar i franak padao i skakao naspram kune nego euro
<BotaniCar> Je, al kad se euro pokrene, pripremi se da flomasterom dodajes nule na novcanice :) 
<BotaniCar> ( meni bi to pasalo, ocem i ja otplatiti stambeni kredit parama koje su sad jedva za cigare ) :) 
<pkiller> ma to je HNB dogovorio još u početku ... nisam siguran da li je baš "zamrznut" ali se umjetno održava tečaj eura
<pkiller> ustvari vrijednost kune
<pkiller> danas bi po nekom mojem osjećaju vrijednosti 1 eur trebao biti oko 12 - 15 kn
<Mmike> zove me vipnet i veli 'samo da vas upozorim da se ovaj razgovor snima'
<Mmike> ja reko 'nema problema, samo da vas upozorim da se i ovaj razgovor snima'
<Mmike> veli zena 'ja to ne mogu dozvoliti' i poklopi :)
<pkiller> haha...
<BotaniCar> Briljantno
<Mmike> pojma nemam kaj su htjeli :D
<Mmike> mozda sam trebo dobit novi super-duper mobitel :D
<pkiller> t-com službu za korisnike boli ona stvar... ja sam isto rekao da ih snimam i kaže, "ma nema veze"
<BotaniCar> U cemu je razlika izmedju toga da snimaju samo oni i na zahtjev (moraju) ti dostave kopiju, ili da snimate oboje ? Pod pretpostavkom da imaju mehanizam za zastitu integriteta snimke 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: odi radit malo u neki call center pa ces vidit koji je to kaos :)
<pkiller> windows xp... sve neki proprietary software koji radi samo na IE 6 ili 8 :P
<BotaniCar> pkiller: radio sam u kol centru, konfigurirao sam kol centre :) 
<BotaniCar> Doduse, moji kol centri su bili na ubuntuJu
<pkiller> blizu mene, u puli ima jedan... Transcom
<pkiller> par frendova je radilo tamo... sve to oni snimaju samo da bi mogli opravdavat "riješene" i "ne riješene" "slučajeve" :)
<pkiller> ako dođe slučajno inspekcija od firme koja je zakupila robove
<BotaniCar> A kaj drugo ? Pa to i otvoreno vele, da snimaju radi kvalitete usluge ; ako imas vise nerijesenih upita od rijesenih, a agenti zovu mamu doma umjesto klijenata - nisi efikasan :) 
<BotaniCar> Nda, mi smo davali klijentima koji su htjeli i da se direkt na audio liniju agenta kace ( u hear-only modu, jasno ) 
<pkiller> ma imaju brutalne mjesecne kvote... ljudi rade po 3 mjeseca i kad im istekne ugovor ni ne pojave se na poslu :)
<BotaniCar> Zvuci kao bilo koje drugo radno mjesto :D
<pkiller> malo bolje od prodavačice u konzumu
<pkiller> ako mi svi biznisi propadnu, mijenjam spol i idem radit u konzum na kasu :)
<BotaniCar> Stani u red za radno mjesto :) 
<pkiller> uglavnom Mmike, ako shvatiš da imaš posla sa outsorsanih call centrom samo pitaj za voditelja, ili ih drži preko pola sata na liniji... :)
<pkiller> s/outsorsanih/outsorsanim
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Djes' mashinerijo ! 
<hbogner> http://9gag.com/gag/aAVje89 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: eto, nisam u kol centru! :)
<weshmashian> aha, pa ti ovaj s druge strane veli "ali mi nemamo voditelja"
<weshmashian> tak se tele2 pravi blesav afaik
<pkiller> da ga cuje voditelj :)
<BotaniCar> ili prevoditelj ( morao sam, sad me neki Kosovar nazvao i trazio da mu dam prvog novinara pri ruci jer ima neke informacije. Ne, nije mi dao informacije ) :) 
<pkiller> haha
<BotaniCar> Najduzi dio razgovora je bio moj pokusaj da mu objasnim da zove krivi broj :) Shvatio je tek kad sam spomenuo "greska" , ahaaa, greska ( mumlja nesto sto valjda znaci dovidjenja i spusta slusalicu ) 
<pkiller> evo jedan besplatan projekt koji sam radio nedavno... radikalni feminizam se trebao zvat video... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXn9msBSeEc
<datase`> YouTube: Oči širom otvorene - 0:03:20 - 3,487 views - 22 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> password
<Mmike> SilverSpace: fali ti 123 iza
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ili samo 1, da ne tipkas puno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: yep dugo sam imao A
<Mmike> pkiller: to si ti radio?
<pkiller> ne sam... u sklopu udruge
<pkiller> http://umsave.com/
<pkiller> ovu zimu bi trebali neki baš zabavan video napravit... di svi volontiraju, neka sprdnja na supermena
<pkiller> mislim sad do 5tog mjeseca
<jelly> ak radim ssl certifikat za ldap server (openldap) za internu uporabu, jel treba dodati neke ekstra atribute u csr?
<BotaniCar> ako je interno, nish nije obavezno, ne ?
<jelly> kajjaznam :-)
<Mmike> pacemaker/corosync + percona-cluster = HAVOC :)
<BotaniCar> Hybrid Agent for Virtual Orientation Checks ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> no quorum policy, no stonith
<Mmike> percona ubila jedan node jer je izgubio mrezu, a crm status veli da je to master
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> perconi opce ne treba pacemaker
<Mmike> (percona xtradb cluster, dakako)
<Mmike> kak sam se fino speko sad
<Mmike> sto sam stariji to sam trapaviji
<BotaniCar> Ovo je jebeno: http://opendyslexic.org/ 
<pkiller> sad sam shvatio da sam lagano disleksican :P
<BotaniCar> Hehe
<pkiller> ovo je odlicno za citat... puno manji moždani napor :)
<BotaniCar> vish, meni se cini teze .. svaka roba svog kupca .. 
<BotaniCar> imas addon da ti sve sajtove pretumba na taj font
<vileni> dobio mail na arapskom
<vileni> jedino sto razumijem ja 4026.23 eur
<BotaniCar> mark as read > archive :=)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: to znaci da nemas disleksiju :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: kaj ti znas, idi lijeci  tu disexiju ! :)
<BotaniCar> ja lako pitam di je sex, kakvi problemi :)
<pkiller> haha... ma lako za citat, nego još i mucam usput :) neke dane više neke manje, ali sam naučio poštapalicama i drugačijim izgovorom to sam riješit
<BotaniCar> kak mislis postapalicama ? Kako ti one pomognu ako zamucas ? 
<pkiller> kažeš prije riječi koja ti je teška za izgovor... i više ti nije prvo slovo ili slog to što mucaš nego poštapalica :)
<pkiller> ovaj
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/slucaj-franak-uplitanje-vlade-u-probleme-duznika-nema-veze-s-demokracijom/796216.aspx
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> jad i bijeda, a ne drzava
<BotaniCar> Ahh, tvoj problem ostaje , ali sugovornik nema problema s svoje strane, fora 
<pkiller> pa da :)
<pkiller> recimo ako teško izgovaraš riječ "možda", onda zapinješ inače na prvom slogu, MO, i onda u rečenici koristiš paMOžda, pa kao poštapalicu ne kao pitanje :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: krivo trebala se vlada bavit 
<SilverSpace> sad je kasno 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: trebala se bavit u kontekstu da je morala zabranit valutnu klauzulu
<Mmike> al' tamo 90tih banke strane nebi usle na trziste kod nas da nisu to uveli
<Mmike> zato i je fiksiran euro s kunom, i jako malo pliva
<BotaniCar> nikad nije kasno. Samo je pitanje kolika je steta i tko ce ju sanirati (mi, kaj tko, mi koji nemamo te kredite) 
<Mmike> kaj mislis zakaj se svi boje MMFa, pa prva stvar bi bila da razjebu euro-kuna stangu
<Mmike> krediti u eurima su morali biti iznimka
<Mmike> al' ovo da vlada uredjuje koliki ce bit tecaj eura
<Mmike> ili svicarca
<Mmike> ili cega vec
<Mmike> van svake pameti
<Mmike> debii sdpovci koji pojma o pojmu nemaju
<jelly> to je vatrogasna mjera, i koristi se jer je kao manje zlo
<jelly> e sad... ak ce to ici na teret onim poreznim obveznicima koji jos nesto placaju u proracun
<Mmike> a neg na kom ce ic?
<Mmike> pa ovi su uzeli novce
<Mmike> negdje ti novci moraju nastat
<Mmike> sad su 'sjebali' banke, jer ce banke tu gubit na tecaju
<Mmike> i to samo za te idijote koji su uzeli kredite u svicarcima
<SilverSpace> koliko ih ima 
<Mmike> ja se slazem da treba nesh napravit jer ako ti 50k ljudi zavrsi na cestti jer im je banka uzela kucu, to je opaki socijalni problem
<Mmike> i to se mora rijesiti
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> to k'o ova bespravna gradnja
<Mmike> svi koji su gradili 'po pravilima' su sad ispali majmuni
<Mmike> tak i tu
<SilverSpace> tako je 
<jelly> Mmike: jadne banke, tako mi ih je zao
<SilverSpace> sve je okrenuto naopacke 
<Mmike> donio je onaj sudac presudu
<Mmike> kontra banaka
<Mmike> to je ok bilo, reicmo
<Mmike> covjek je zabrijao da ga je banka prevarila
<Mmike> i tuzio je banku
<Mmike> i sudac donio presudu
<Mmike> KAJ SE TU KOJI KURAC DRZAVA IMA MJESAT?
<BotaniCar> jel se percona moze pokrenuti bez gresaka, ako ostavim defaultni my.cnf ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: percona ti kaze da si moras sam napisat svoj my.cnf
<Mmike> ono kaj dodje uz ubuntu/debian je ojadno 
<Mmike> btw, kad velis 'percona', na kaj imslis?
<SilverSpace> sanader ce ispasti mala beba koliko su ovi sjebali 
<Mmike> Imas Percona Server i Percona XtraDB Cluster
<BotaniCar> ma, nekaj Dinko piskara po FB da defaultni conf fajl ne valja i da je to ok, pa sam se malo sablaznio
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a nece, sanader je ciljano krao :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, ne valja. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam siguran na kaj mislim, valjda na pandan "klasicnom" mysql deployu
<Mmike> mislim, radi, al' ono... jao si ga tebi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo je jos gore krast po zakonu 
<Mmike> ma nit za mysql ne valja
<Mmike> percona server je isti kurac k'o mysql samo kaj su popravili hrpu sranja u mysqlu
<Mmike> al' sa strane ne-administratora vrlo slican drek
<Mmike> SilverSpace: osim predstecajnih nagodbi ne vidim di su drugdje nesh jako ukrali... nesposobni su za to
<Mmike> kladim se da i ove predstecajne su slucajno ispale, pa je netko rekao 'vidi vidi' i onda je tak ostalo
<Mmike> tj, nebi me cudilo :0
<BotaniCar> Potpisujem,mmike, i nakon svega do sad, meni SDP ne izgleda maligno, samo nespretno
<Mmike> ma
<SilverSpace> lol opticaru obojica 
<Mmike> I-DI-JO-TI
<SilverSpace> pod hitno
<Mmike> i kaj ce sad bit?
<Mmike> doc ce kradeze nazad
<Mmike> reformiran
<Mmike> sa Kajamajkom na celu
<Mmike> lik je fakat opasan
<Mmike> uz to sto ce se vrattit 'rodjino rodji rodjinom'
<Mmike> prvo ce 2 godine vikat kak je SDP sve sjebao
<Mmike> i kak ovi nemogu to sam tak popravit
<Mmike> a onda ce jos 2 godine krast, pa ce vidjet kak narod dise, i da'l se isplati da opet SDP dodje malo
<BotaniCar> Da! SilverSpace, prihvatimo da sam corav, ispravi mi navodjenje i podsjeti zakaj je HDZ bolji ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne velim da je bolji 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jer manje novaca izgube kad su na vlasti
<SilverSpace> to vas dvojica gurate 
<Mmike> "Enivej, prošli tjedan je bio uzbudljiv tjedan. Krenulo je Svjetsko prvenstvo u gledanju Igora Vorija, " :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne guram ja nish, meni su stranke isto kao i operativni sustvi - ako radi, meni je OK :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: opce nije bitno da li su nesposobni ili lopovi, bitne su jedino posljedice
<BotaniCar> jelly: to ne smije biti argument ! :) 
<jelly> smije
<BotaniCar> A, dobro :( 
<Mmike> (argument moze/smije bit bilo kaj - na oponentu je da taj argument, ako moze, pobije) :)
<BotaniCar> Ne volim rasprave na relacijama "manje zlo" .. ili je dobro ili nije 
<Mmike> ne volem nit ja guzvu u gradu, pa se ipak vozim po istoj :)
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: na koji OS instaliras? 
<hrvojem> err distru
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: svaki os radi toliko dobro koliko je dobar onaj koji sjedi na stolcu
<SilverSpace> i na kakvoj masini je instaliran
<Mmike> hrvojem: ma nebitno, potrgano je. binlogovi idu u /var/log, mysql err logovi idu u /var/lib/mysql, innodb_file_per_table nije upaljen, sto sranja
<hrvojem> Mmike: fora je da zbog nekih dependencya ako instaliras 5.6 ce ti povuci mysql-common paket koji sadrzi my.cnf
<SilverSpace> a to ne bus znao dog ga ne istaliras 
<Mmike> hrvojem: OH I KNOW! :)
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: ne trosim uopce, pitam jer me osopnuo jedan komentar na FB 
<Mmike> hrvojem: u reflectedu mi je to TAKO ISLO NA PIMPEKOVANJE
<hrvojem> popravit ce se uskoro :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: uz malo srece ce se to promijeniti skoro :)
<Mmike> mislim, i 5.5 to tak radi
<Mmike> i PS i PXC
<Mmike> eto poceo sam i ja k'o ti koristis ps/pxc kratice :)
<hrvojem> nda, ma problem je u tome sto se ljudi zale kako god da napravimo
<hrvojem> bilo je more bugova, dok nije bilo zasto nema my.cnf, kad je dodan, sad opet ne valja \
<hrvojem> iako, mozes lagano deployat neki svoj config sa anisblom/puppetom sto bi trebalo bit ok
<Mmike> hrvojem: s jujutom
<Mmike> hrvojem: rn-pkgconfigs, sjecas se toga? :)
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: moje je cudjenje uzrokovalo to kaj sam bio uvjeren da se defaultno deploya conf file koji je dovoljno konzervativan da kak-tak radi svugdje 
<hrvojem> pa radi svugdje, samo ne bas kako bi svi zeljeli
<hrvojem> Mmike: hm, bas i ne to je doslo nakon mene
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: to je bio jedan od razloga zasto nije bilo configa prije, neki bi veci neki manji innodb_log_file ovisi o prometu
<hrvojem> ako stavis konzervativno onda se ljudi zale kako im sve sporo radi sa defaultnim postavkama
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: nikako nije bio napad, samos e cudim 
<hrvojem> ma kuzim :)
<hrvojem> cak je bilo i ovo slozeno: https://tools.percona.com/wizard
<hrvojem> da si ljudi samo konfiguriraju
<BotaniCar> Ho ! 
<hrvojem> Mmike: ovo za logove si prijavio bug?
<SilverSpace> ZAMP tuži grad Zadar jer nije plaćao autorsku naknadu za morske orgulje
<ivoks> meni je zlo od ovog dana danas
<ivoks> iss, bas mi je zlo
<ivoks> osjecam se ko krpa
<BotaniCar> "ovog danas" ? 
<Mmike> ivoks: ti bi trebo malo u pornjava-biznis otic da vidis kaj je naporan dan :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kad ti se dnevno desi 1Net sranje jedno 15 puta :) s tim da nemres rec 'tak ste htjeli, k'o vas jebe', jer nije customer napravio sranje nego ti(firma) :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: njaske, a sjecam se da ti je jednom, po prelasku u $firmu, pobjeglo nekaj kao "tam sam puno delal, ali ovdje, covjece" :) 
<Mmike> pa oces ubit kolege, a ne smijes, jer je protuzakonitu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jaja, znam i ja tak izmisljat :)
<Mmike> reko sam da se i tu puno radi, al' nema presinga k'o tamo, tamo je svaki dan jebeni presing, 12 sati dnevno!
<ivoks> Mmike: molio bi te da poslovne tajne ostanu poslovne tajne
<BotaniCar> Da, ako radis 12h dnevno , to nije pametno napisati na kanalu koji se logira
<Mmike> ivoks: to je bivsa firma, irelevantno je :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: jos u reflectedu kad sam bio - to nema veze s perconom nego s debianom, i dok oni to ne poprave nece se dirati
<Mmike> tj, neznam kaj ce bit
<jelly> Mmike: debian nastoji imati default koji radi; tek onda ide default koji radi _dobro_
<jelly> znaci ak ima opcija koja radi u vise slucajeva, al radi losije, onda debian maintainer obicno ostavi tako
<jelly> a ti brate konfiguriraj non-default kak te volja
<Mmike> debian maintainter je tu sjebao jako
<Mmike> opce mi nije, doduse, jasno kak
<BotaniCar> eto, pobratimili se nad perconom, kakva topla ljudska prica :) 
<Mmike> to k'o da smtp_scache.db postfix stavi u /var/log/postfix, a mail logove u /var/lib/postfix
<Mmike> to mysql paket napravi - /var/log/mysql.* su prazni, isto k'o i /var/log/mysql/ (doduse, ak upalis slow log, onda taj ode u /var/log/mysql/slow.log). Error log od servisa ne ode u /var/log/mysql.err ili /var/log/mysql/error.log, nego u /var/fakin/lib/mysql
<Mmike> a binary logovi mysqlovi odu u - /var/log/mysq !
<Mmike> l
<Mmike> :|)
<jelly> ne kuzim kakve veze ima binary txn log sa /var/log
<jelly> mozda je to tak i upstream stavljao?
<Mmike> jelly: pojma
<Mmike> al' tak je
<jelly> mozda lik nikad nije vidio ni jednu drugu bazu da zna sta je redo log?
<Mmike> nije to redo log
<Mmike> redo log ima innodb, i taj stoji u /var/lib/mysql
<jelly> nije ni redo log redo log
<Mmike> ovo je mysql binary log
<jelly> meni je to sve isto
<Mmike> pa u ovom kontekstu i je 
<Mmike> to je ono kaj ide u /var/lib
<jelly> da
<hrvojem> Mmike: iako ne kuzim cemu tolika frka oko toga, ionako ne koristis defaultni config, zast je onda problem i ovo skonfigurirat kako tebi odgovara
<hrvojem> ajd da se ne moze promijenit, ili da moras bildat ponovo
<Mmike> pa zato kaj je krivo
<Mmike> nije kraj svijeta, da
<Marko> pozz ljudi. imam dual boot win8+ubuntu. da li mogu reinstalirati samo ubuntu? stavio ssm 32bit umjesto 64
<Mmike> ocu kupit krevet neki za u ormar
<Mmike> isti kosta oko 7k kuna
<Mmike> ima garanciju 2 godine
<Mmike> pitam koliko kosta taj hidraulicni mehanizam, cijeli, ak ovaj crkne
<Mmike> 'tu informaciju vam nismo u mogucnosti dati'
<BotaniCar> Marko: ovak napamet, mislim da ti ubuntuov installer nudi opciju da iskoristis postojece particije. Odnosno, skini live CD i prebrisi linux particije, a installeru potom reci da iskoristi prazan prostor na disku. 
<jelly> pepamail3.pbz.hr
<jelly> pepa mail!
<BotaniCar> jelly: lol
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCWHh_mZogE
<datase`> YouTube: Peppa Pig - Peppa and George's Garden - 0:05:14 - 43,103,561 views - 32688 likes / 27473 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: ak je krivo, napravi patch koji ce popraviti, i migracijski plan/upgrade path s krivog na pravo, pa ces onda znati zasto stoji tako
<jelly> daddy pig loves doing nothing!
<Marko> @BotaniCar, je bila je opcija izbrisi Ubuntu 14.10 i instalitaj ponovo Ubuntu
<jelly> pbz ima strgani SPF :-(
<BotaniCar> Marko: onda si si sam odgovorio na pitanje :) 
<BotaniCar> I ne, ne znam kaj ce reinstall ubuntua napraviti boot loaderu i windows zapisu :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj SPF mandatorno zabranjuje pepu ? :D
<jelly> da
<jelly> majstori imaju krivi IP za jednu od dvije a: adrese u SPF recordu
<BotaniCar> :) Sampioni 
<jelly> /o\ full-table scan na 800GB bazi
<jelly> \o/ 400-500MB/s sa diska
<Mmike> jelly: fino citaju diskovi :)
<SilverSpace> morao bi nanovo instalirati ubuntu na laptop a ne da mi se 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: osh da ti ja instaliram?
<Mmike> al' nemosh unity dobit
 * SilverSpace je velika lencina
<nicols> ma daaaaaj
<nicols> unity je zakon :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak mislis ubuntu bez unitya , onda mu bas i centos mozes stavit' :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemas pojima 
<Mmike> nicols: i tebi isto, a? :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: instaliraj si ti poslije kaj oces :D
<nicols> može ubuntu bit bez unity-a ... ja nemam unity
<Mmike> nicols: pa sto ne trosis unity, crni sine
<BotaniCar> Sirotek, dajte couku unity ! 
<nicols> Mmike: zato kaj je predobar. a ja sam sado-mazo pa sam na kde
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tebi ne vjerujem sigurno bi mi uvalio neko spijunsko sranje 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kakav je mmike, spijuni9rao bi sam sebe :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<nicols> i akonadi ... i nepomuk ... i baloo!!!
<nicols> sve dajte narodu, nek se pati :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: :D :D :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisam siguran da to vec ne radi 
<SilverSpace> kisa vani 
<SilverSpace> http://www.oddee.com/_media/imgs/articles2/a97051_g030_7.jpg
<SilverSpace> prejako 
<jelly> Mmike: koliko su kostali, mora biti fino
<nicols> nitko nema ružniji web od mene: http://www.nicols.ml/
<vileni> nicols: sto je .ml? :)
<nicols> domena? za džabe :)
<vileni> nije po nekoj zemlji?
<nicols> http://www.freenom.com/en/index.html
<nicols> vjerojatno je
<nicols> Mali :D
<vileni> mali
<nicols> može se svašta registrirat na .ga za džabe
<nicols> imam recimo ideju da dignem ženski portal na www.odjebi.ga
<SilverSpace> ovo cudo vise ne radi bshellz.net
<nicols> i tako
<nicols> odem se igrat malo
<nicols> ajd bok :)
<SilverSpace> igra
<SilverSpace> cigra
<ivoks> pa jeb... ti postare
<ivoks> cijeli dan sam u uredu
<ivoks> i uopce nije ni dosao ni pokucao
<ivoks> samo je ubacio da nema nikoga
<ivoks> i da dodjem osobno po paket
<ivoks> kak city express zna doci i pokucati na vrata i predati paket
<obruT> dobro da je ubacio, meni je nalijepio na ulazna vrata od zgrade... tako da je mogo netko iz zajebancije uzet papiric i bacit, a ja ne bi nikad saznao da sam dobio nesto...
<jelly> grozno kako su mi ostali u uhu hitovi s radija od kad sam imao ~6 godina https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPc4qagBZjs
<datase`> YouTube: Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita 12" (1983) - 0:07:27 - 1,300 views - 11 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ako je veci paket uopce ga nece nositi sa sobom lakse mu je papir napisat
<obruT> i naravno, naplate ti jos sve to 5 kuna :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: trebas biti dobar sa postarom 
<jelly> kak da budem dobar s njim kad dodje u 10-11-12 sati dok sam na poslu??
<SilverSpace> :)
<Spawn> d vecer
<ivoks> al meni je dosao dok sam bio na poslu
<ivoks> u ured
<ivoks> pa opet...
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly> kameru stavit, i poslat video u postu na ocitovanje
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> imam kameru vec
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<hrvojem> ivoks: ovo sto SilverSpace kaze je pravilo za veci paket koji ne ide preko HP expressa 
<ivoks> moguce
<hrvojem> ne da im se vuci kutija, a ako je HP express dofuraju autom
<ivoks> al zadnji put mi nisu dostavili obican a4 papir
<hrvojem> nda to je vec drugo
<ivoks> a ovaj paket nemam pojma sta je, uopce ne ocekujem nista
<hrvojem> iako meni cak ni knjige sa amazona nisu nosili ako je vani lose vrijeme, jer ovdje idu biciklima pa valjda da ne pokisne
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ode nafta - 3,5%
<ivoks> <47,5$
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: meni moj postar dofura samo zato kaj ide svojim autom na teren
<SilverSpace> sad imaju hrpu kineskih paketa zna imati pun gepek
<SilverSpace> nikada nije bilo losije stanje svijeta nek je danas i ko zna kako ce to sve zavrsiti 
<SilverSpace> ni za vrijeme hladnog rata nije bilo tako 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/putin-jaca-vojska--moramo-neutralizirati-potencijalne-prijetnje-sigurnosti-nasoj-domovini--/1278063/
<Mmike> ivoks, meni to redovno cityexpress napravi - dodje i ubaci papiric 'da si dodjem po to'
<Mmike> a postar mi je neki dan opet donio otkupninu za graficku :)
<Mmike> al' me nije doma biolo :)
<Mmike> zvao me otac sad da si je obriso neke stvari s laptopa
<Mmike> pa smo si odmah isli provjerit backupe :)
<ntcbow> jjutro :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: pitanje u vezi lxc-a ti kontejnere kreiras sa sudo ili kao obicni user
<Mmike> sudo
<hrvojem> zast?
<Mmike> jednostavnije mi je tak
<hrvojem> nda
<Mmike> nisam opce te userovoono lxcove probavao
<Mmike> meni to u biti juju radi
<Mmike> ja velim 'juju deploy percona-cluster -n 3'
<Mmike> i ovaj pokrene 3 lxca, stavi unutra trusty ili kaj vec i instalira perconu
<hrvojem> pa to mi je ok, jer bit trebao to prebacit na jenkins pa da on vrti
<Mmike> vidi jenkins job builder
<hrvojem> gdje da vidim?
<hrvojem> nasao :)
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> dete doma, pa sam oso bio
<Mmike> hrvojem, kasnim na sastanak nekvi, kad se vratim doma ti iskopam kak to openstack tocno radi
<Mmike> ugl, jenkins pokrece lxcove i onda unutra roka testove
<hrvojem> da to mi i treba
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> jebo reklamu za zuju kad trebas prevod 
<SilverSpace> umirem od smijeha 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxhjbwKiCU8
<datase`> YouTube: Ožujsko pivo - Potvrdila Bednja - 0:00:38 - 440 views - 22 likes / 0 dislikes
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<SilverSpace> zakon su 
<SweetMuffin> Nasao sam se !!11
<SweetMuffin> kobog, taman, koji je najubersuper DLNA server za ubunturora ? I , jem moze xbmc to postat' u trokliku ? 
<SweetMuffin> el mediatomb najsuper ? 
<SweetMuffin> Trebam dijeliti stvari k'o "renata sopek_1.divx" .. 
<SweetMuffin> Nisam oduvijek bio papucar :( 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj si na zuji
<hbogner> ha ha ha, vidi licencu https://github.com/landondyer/kasm/blob/master/LICENSE
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-21
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> ijoj
<ivoks> bio jucer na posti, pa mi zena rekla
<ivoks> 'po novom pravilniku, postar vam je duzan isporuciti samo ono sto stane u postanski sanducic'
<ivoks> 'Ne skrivam se, policija zna gdje sam. Pravdati se neću nikome osim Bogu, kojeg sam osobno upoznala'
<ivoks> sta ante radi :)
<ivoks> irish coffee ujutro je super pocetak dana :)
<Mmike> ivoks++
<Mmike> za irish coffe
<Mmike> sad mi zao sto sam popio vec dve kave :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nadam se samo da nije balic u kavi! :)
<ivoks> balic?
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> :p
<ivoks> i lavazza kava
<Mmike> e, pa
<ivoks> i sad sam avion
<Mmike> jesi u dubravi danas cijeli dan?
<Mmike> tj, u retkovcu tamo
<Mmike> resniku
<Mmike> remetama
<Mmike> cemu vec :)
<ivoks> jesam, zas?
<ivoks> ti bi dosao vidjeti mirku, a? :D
<Mmike> mogu doc na kavu? idem knjigovodji, pa mi je usput.
<Mmike> A i to! :)
<ivoks> reci cu te zeni
<Mmike> Neces :)
<ivoks> cek da si vidim kalendar
<Mmike> Ja danas samo u 16:30 imam mega-team-meeting
<ivoks> slobodan sam skoro cijeli dan, imam nes izmedju 11 i 12
<ivoks> i onda u 4
<ivoks> nadalje
<Mmike> https://oneplus.net/fr/one
<Mmike> 300 ojra
<Mmike> pa to opce nije puno
<ivoks> to je 2500kn
<Mmike> ivoks, ok, javim se prije, dodjem oko 13
<Mmike> ivoks, pa da. Pa tol'ko vipnet trazi za xperiju z3 compact
<Mmike> je manji telefon, al' to mu je, brijem, jedina prednost
<Mmike> od
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> idem 
<ivoks> ja cekam gq
<Mmike> moram u postu
<Mmike> jer, eto... 
<Mmike> debili postari
<Mmike> adio
<ivoks> vidi, pa to je na francuskom
<ivoks> Utilisant le processeur quadri-coeur Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 801 with 2.5GHz,
<ivoks> with? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, oneplus zakon :D
<hbogner> i sta se mucis s francuskim eo ti orginal https://oneplus.net/one
<BotaniCar> Pdrn'o mi backup :) Taman na vrijeme da softver koji ga radi zamijenim novijim :) 
<hbogner> a ovdje su ti detalji kako kupovati: https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/members-from-croatia-serbia-bih-montenegro-and-macedonia.9557/
<hbogner> kod nas
<hbogner> obavezno prva 2 posta procitati, sve pise
<ivoks> pa imamo dinka
<ivoks> njega sve mozemo pitati
<hbogner> kaj je i on nabavio one?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> kaj bezveze
<ivoks> pa narucim ga u austriju
<ivoks> i onda mi ga od tamo posalju
<ivoks> ili sloveniju
<ivoks> bezveze :)
<hbogner> ok, ti i Mmike ste svjetski putnici, vama nije problem
<ivoks> nisam ja vise :)
<hbogner> ovo je za ostale kojima dostave a kucna vrata
<ivoks> ne idem nikam
<ivoks> ostajem doma uz zenu :D
<hbogner> ja sam dao 330€ i dobio ga doma, kolega koji mi je rekao za njega isto tako
<hbogner> ozenio si se, il samo onako kazes zenu?
<ivoks> ma je... ko bi mene zenio
<hbogner> he he he :D
<ivoks> zato i necu putovat tak vise
<ivoks> da se mogu ozenit :D
<obrut> ekipa zna naruciti stvar u postu u Brezice... do tamo fino biciklom :)
<ivoks> i napisat diplomski hehe
<hbogner> ivoks, evo i ja spremam diplomski ovih dana
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ali imam jos 1 i pol ispit
<hbogner> 15 i pol rjesio u zadnjih godinu dana
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/429592/what-is-the-purpose-of-etc-default
<hbogner> ekipa iz vojvodine narucuje u ilok u postu pa dolaze po to
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj mali mozak zahtijeva da napravis dijete i unesrec^Dozenis se ? 
<api984> jutar
<api984> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/combis-oprema-zastitare/139583.aspx open source? jao… osli na MS :D
<BotaniCar> To je pos'o 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: tak nekak :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: da, tak se svi sjebemo, dobro si ti izdrzao :D
<BotaniCar> Pre super mi je kad u mostly-windows firmi, ja s svojim prejebenim officeom 2013 snimam word dokumente kao odt :) Svaki put me netko pita kaj je to , iako mogu otvoriti :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, jel a word moze snimat odt, vis to nisam znao
<BotaniCar> ma, starino, sve  je to unakrs kompatabilno ( vise manje ) vec X godina, samo su ljudi problem :) 
<hbogner> ja na office2007 nisam uspjevao
<BotaniCar> Tja, nemam vise tu verziju :( Znam da se moze vec par verzija jer stalno kubam ove svoje 
<hbogner> ma super sto moze
<BotaniCar> Take an online proctored MCP exam, and get a free Second ShotTake a Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP) exam between January 5, 2015, and May 31, 2015. If you fail it the first time, you get a free retake!  #hehe, sad kad sam odradio centos, mogu i to :) 
<vileni> ali to je samo ako padnes?
<BotaniCar> Pa, da :) Ako ne - jos bolje 
<vileni> ja bi free exam za poceti, a secondshot neka si zadrze
<BotaniCar> Pozajebatili su testove, ne bi me cudilo da frknem koji 
<vileni> kao onaj za hyper-v
<BotaniCar> Koji free exam za hyper-v ? Daj da si i to zarezem u CV :) 
<vileni> bio je prosle godine u ovo vrijeme, 70-409 ili tako nesto
<BotaniCar> pricas o virtual academy testovima, ili certified-profesional testovima ? 
<vileni> bili taman dosli materijali na mva i dijelili su 
<vileni> bas ispit
<vileni> imam certifikat
<BotaniCar> To je bilo limited, sad daju samo popust
<Mmike> ja bi narucio to na firmu
<Mmike> pa mi mora adresa bit u .hr
<BotaniCar> Unfortunately the number of free exams was limited. Obtaining a voucher did not guarantee a free exam. 
<Mmike> tak da ce narucit frend u .si, i onda ce mi prodat :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: znam da je bio limited, ali meni je proslo :)
<BotaniCar> Jeben si :D
<Mmike> hbogner: al' vise ne trebaju invitacije
<vileni> 80$ ustede
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> btw, taj oneplus1 je, onak, fino velik
<hbogner> Mmike, neznam, nesto su rekli da od 21. ne
<hbogner> al nisam gledao
<vileni> Mmike: prevelik za tebe
<Mmike> nije bas za rezat patlidjane, al' ono, luk i mrkvica moze
<Mmike> vileni: ma znam, bio sam sa budz0rom sinoc, on ima to
<Mmike> i jeben je mob
<Mmike> ono, klizi te leti :)
<Mmike> al' je fakat malo velik
<hbogner> Mmike, pa racun ti ide na hr adresu, paypal adresu
<Mmike> hbogner: jeeel?
<hbogner> imas shiping i billing adrese
<Mmike> vish, mogo bi zeni onda to uzet
<Mmike> ona voli velike mobitele!
<Mmike> jos samo da zenu kod sebe zaposlim...
<vileni> Mmike: zaposli i mene
<Mmike> vileni: moze!
<Mmike> vileni: kaj znas radit? :D
<vileni> dobijem i one+1 kao sluzbeni?
<hbogner> meni je billing onda adresa koja mi je na kartici za paypall, a shiping je mailboxde.com, i onda oni prosljede meni doma
<vileni> Mmike: sve sta treba, sta neznam naucim :)
<vileni> vidis da sam i microsoft certificiran
<vileni> besplatno
<Mmike> vileni: moze. Ramsteki ti idu, to znam. I ovi ostali rostiljo-uratci. Jos da me uvjeris da si dobar s juhama i gulasima i - prodano!
<Mmike> tj, zaposleno :)
<vileni> ima tko discount za lpic?
<hbogner> Mmike, je velik je, htio sam svojoj uzeti isto, jer njen crkava, al se buni da joj je prevelik, da mora s dve ruke, ...
<hbogner> nemre jednm rukom tipkat
<BotaniCar> lol /me posalje CV mmiketu s cobver letterom od Srbina :) 
<vileni> hbogner: so much #vankonteksta
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemoj se ljutit, al' ti mi nisi neki gurman-dasa, s obzirom na pricu s hobotnicom :)
<hbogner> vileni, ha ha ha ha
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de me podsjeti na pricu s hobotnicom ? Sve sto smo pricali je da ju treba smrznut, ne ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: mislim da je to vec smrtni grijeh, ali nije da se razumijem u te morske stvari :)
<vileni> ja dodjem kod punice, i nadam se da je slavonska strana prevagnula za rucak
<Mmike> BotaniCar: yup, mora bit 24 sata u frizeru prije neg ju ides jest
<vileni> ako nije, onda da je barem orada ili nesto
<Mmike> inace ju moras mlatit k'o mlado janje koje je uslo u svinjac
<Mmike> jer je inace zilava i tvrda
<vileni> Mmike: sta je danas za rucak? :)
<Mmike> mlinarica
<Mmike> imaju fakat izrazito nelos ramstek
<Mmike> jos da mi ga (ne)speku kak spada...
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hm vec sad o klopi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: JELDA? :))))))))))))))
<hbogner> sad sam gladan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije humani :)
<SilverSpace> o*
<Mmike> oneplus1 nema card slot!
<Mmike> jos mi sad recite da nemrem bateriju zamijenit!
<Mmike> budz0r: ja brijem da cu ipak xperiju z3 uzet
<Mmike> ili z1
<Mmike> za nju ima cigan-mod
<hbogner> Mmike, nema card slot, zato dolazi sa 64gb storage
<vileni> ta za 300eur je 64gb model?
<hbogner> bateriju mjenjas jedino takod a skines straznju masku, odserafis drzac i izvadis van, stavis drugu, zaserafis poklopac i stavis nazad masku
<Mmike> vileni: da
<Mmike> hbogner: kol'ko ti traje baterija?
<hbogner> 3100mah, 1-2 dana, ovisi koliko zlostavljam
 * SilverSpace ne da nikad vise za mob od 500kn. prosla su ta vremena 
<hbogner> trenutno: 23 sata on battery, 50%
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nazalost za 500 kuna mosh kupit govno danas
<Mmike> cak i na pretplatu
<Mmike> dobar mob kosta od 1500-3000 kuna, nazalost
<Mmike> sto je uzas, al' jbg
<budz0r> Mmike: sretno :D
<Mmike> budz0r: a da, prevelik mi je oneplusone
<Mmike> a hardverski je xperia odlicna
<budz0r> Mmike: ma znam, ja bih onda radije isao na nexus 5
<Mmike> da vidimo
<hbogner> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6327&idPhone2=5705
<hbogner> evo ti pa gledaj
<pkiller> koliko je vodootporan taj z3?
<vileni> ja bi sad 6" mob
<Mmike> vileni: velis, da se i ramstek moze odkostit? :)
<vileni> Mmike: prestani spominjati ramstek!
<Mmike> http://i48.tinypic.com/5es32p.jpg
<Mmike> btw, ovi to zovu - medium :)
<hbogner> vileni neeeeoootvaraj sliku
<Mmike> "my personal favourite: steak so rare, a good vet could bring it back to life! ￼"
<hbogner> ako si gladan ne otvarat Mmikeove linkove
<vileni> moj medium je malo vise pecen
<vileni> Mmike jede samo one koji se jos odazivaju na ime
<hbogner> Mmike voli takav ramstek da bi ga na prvu zamjenili s vegetarijancem
<Mmike> pa da!
<Mmike> zivotinja manje pati ak ju manje peces!
<hbogner> prvo mu donesu zdjelu salate, pa onda kravu koja jede tu salatu dok Mmike skida komade s krave
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a znam da je sranje ali ne dam vise 
<BotaniCar> mobitel se kupuje preko interneta, ne od providera, silver :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kupujem samo kad se trenutni pokvari 
<BotaniCar> to je i najpametnije
<SilverSpace> prije mi je islo na zivce kaj je spor sad vise ne 
<SilverSpace> radi i to mi je jedino vazno 
<BotaniCar> Sharepoint online ima storage kvote na per-site osnovi ; ima i "posalji mail kad smo pri kraju s mjestom" opciju, ali po defaultu nije ukljucena .. danas me zovu da ne mogu spremati dokumente, a ja ko telac trazim zakaj 
<BotaniCar> Usput, exchange im je opet vrisnuo, dashboard veli "restoring" .. 
<jelly> Witticism of the day: broccoli is like anal sex - if you were forced to have it as a child, you're not likely to enjoy it as an adult.
<Mmike> jelly: tbh, my kid loves broccoli
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak i zast
<Mmike> al' gusi se u tome
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jede mali voce i povrce? franko nece nista osim banane 
<Mmike> jede pretezno sve
<Mmike> nece svinju bas
<Mmike> tele, pile, puretina, sve jede
<vileni> ramsteke
<Mmike> i ne jede jos bas grah, i zrnje, to mu ne dajemo
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni: :)
<vileni> stara ima negdje na kazeti snimljeno kako ja pricam da zelim jesti grah
<vileni> valjda sa 2-3 godine
<vileni> a pricaju mi da sam i po selu isao i zicao cvarke, pa jeo to kao bombone
<vileni> ja se nicega ne sjecam
<Mmike> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
<Mmike> zicao cvarke :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<vileni> pa da
<vileni> sta je najbolje, ne volim bas cvarke
<vileni> tako da neznam otkud to :)
<Mmike> cvarci su dobri
<hbogner> vileni, zasitio si ih se ko klinac
<hbogner> :D
<vileni> pa vrlo moguce :)
<vileni> ako me ne lazu
<SilverSpace> ja ne volim krumpir 
<SilverSpace> nisam ga jeo jedno vrijeme uopce bar pet godina 
<Mmike> peceni krumpir
<Mmike> UMH UMH
<Mmike> glupi screen
<Mmike> nemrem scrollat misem 
<Mmike> kaj je adac prestao radit testove guma?!
<BotaniCar> Jao, peceni krumpir ! 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/globus-otkriva-rastrosne-ministre-vrdoljak-i-matic--ispeglali--460-tisuca-kuna/1278360/
<BotaniCar> vileni: ti si super, ja vise nisam dijete, ali kad iduci put posjetim sela oko Bjelovara, primjeniti cu tehniku :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pole u pecnici 
<SilverSpace> maslac 
<SilverSpace> ili kajmak
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja volim sve vrste krumpira 
<SilverSpace> jedem i ja sad 
<SilverSpace> kad sam se vratio iz jna sigurno vise od pet godina nisam ga ni okusio 
<SilverSpace> tam u jna je bio svaki dan 
<BotaniCar> steta kaj ga jedes, da ga ne volis bas bi s tobom bilo lijepo otici na rucak, nesmes pit, nesmes jest meso, neces jest krumpir - milina :) 
<Mmike> kak je meni drago kaj ja nisam iso u tu smrdljivu vojsku
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ti se to varas :)
<BotaniCar> velis, najeo bi se k'o ljudina kakva i jesi, makar patio ! :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: prkrsim ja to povremeno uz dobro drustvo 
<BotaniCar> Hmm, onda moram i neke kurabe naci, ja nisam bas  primjerak dobrog drustva :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i bolje uzas zivi jna bio 
<SilverSpace> godinu dana zatupljivanja 
<BotaniCar> Kak di, ja sam naucio pun kufer u vojsci :) Mmike , silver bas nije isao u istu vojsku u koju bi ti isao da si isao :) Ovo kaj je on prosao je bas debilana 
<BotaniCar> S druge strane, zna pred koji kraj puske smijes stat' :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebi ga pomogla mi je u HV
<SilverSpace> jna je fakat bilo zatupljivanje 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zato sam to napomenuo, je, danguba je i spusis godinu dana, ali ako zagusti .. bar znas kak trcat s jos 20 debila koji imaju puske, i kad se hititi na pod :)
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ih ja nisam jebao ni dva posto 
<SilverSpace> kad se sjetim kaj sam im sve radio u jna 
<SilverSpace> smije mi se danas 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> sest mjeseci obuke je bilo ok 
<SilverSpace> radis i sutis 
<SilverSpace> poslje te tretiraju ko roba 
<SilverSpace> da bi za njih radio 
<SilverSpace> tu su bili bezuspjesni sve sam ih odjebo 
<SilverSpace> jer sam znao da mi nemogu nista 
<BotaniCar> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/othersports/athletics/10330657/Italian-athlete-Devis-Licciardi-faces-disciplinary-action-after-using-fake-penis-to-beat-doping-test.html
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: uh koliko je to staro 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemam pojma, nisam ni pogledao datum, mutno mi je pred ocima od suza smijalica :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu pobjedit u UNO
<obrut> BotaniCar: jel fulo boju ? :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: :) VELICINU! !!! 
<SilverSpace> zajebo se uzeo je crnu boju 
<obrut> zabunom je uzeo zenin :)
<obrut> crn i velik :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Opet mi oci suze, imajte milosti :)
<SilverSpace> jadni ti doping doktori kaj se svega moraju nagledati 
<Mmike> postovani, trenutno imate vazecu parkirnu kartu jer ste debil
<BotaniCar> di vidim koji su sve obavezni elementi racuna/reversa/otpremnice ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to si ti delal jedno vrijeme, di da gledam ? 
<Mmike> u jedno 59 kurcevih zakona
<Mmike> zakon o pdvu, zakon o fiskalizaciji, zakon o knjigovodstvu, zakon o trgovackim drustvima, zakon o kurcima sto vise i dlake im smetaju, zakon o idijotima koji vode drzavu
<Mmike> imas i par pravilnika
<Mmike> pravilnik o vodjenju popisa robe u trgovini
<BotaniCar> zakon o pdvu navodi obavezne elemente reversa ? Znam da se bavi racunima, ali nisam nasao otpremnice i to 
<Mmike> sto podrazumjevas reversom?
<BotaniCar> Potvrdu da si neku robu zaprimio od mene na posudbu, u ovom slucaju
<Mmike> a kaj ces ti to kasnije vratit?
<BotaniCar> vratiti ce mi ,da 
<Mmike> nisam siguran da to opce smijes :)
<Mmike> brijem da tu napravis racun, pa onda njega storniras
<Mmike> al' nisam ti siguran
<BotaniCar> Budi siguran da mogu, radimo to godinama i sve sluzbe koje su nas kontrolirale su bile zadovoljne. Sad imam promjenu utoliko da bi shef htio to slati mailom, a ja ne znam koji elementi dokumenta koji je prije bio na papiru moraju biti i u mailu 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, deklarativno si u pravu, stvar se zove racun-otpremnica i zaista ju storniram kad mi vratis ono kaj si uzeo
<obrut> jel zna tko koga da radi u terrakomu ?
<BotaniCar> Ha: http://www.mag.hr/software/skladisno-poslovanje/izdavanje-robe-na-revers 
<vileni> novi E5 xeoni imaju vise l3 cache nego sto je moj prvi komp imao rama
<vileni> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-xeon-e5-4600-v3-processors-specs-surface-18-core-galore.html
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/cars-010-01202015.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks: ja vjerojatno necu stic
<ivoks> jos bolje
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nije da sam te zvao :D
<Mmike> mirka: drugi put dodjem k tebi, ovaj nek i dalje pije los viski
<mirka> heheh tak je :) samo dodji
<BotaniCar> cek, mirka, a kaj ti pijes, a da se mmiketu dopada ? Neki viskac koji smrdi na spaljeno drvo ? 
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> mirka: ic a dil! :D
<Mmike> vidimo se onda sutra
<Mmike> pa mozemo skupa ivoksu jezik plazit (dok si na pauzi, jel) :)
<ivoks> cujte
<ivoks> vas oboje
<ivoks> da nemi oboje dobili otkaze
<BotaniCar> dobro, hoce mi tko reci, kaj mirka pije ? Znamo sve o tom kaj joj se desi glazbenom ukusu kad popije, ali nista o tom sto pije :)
<Mmike> mirka: ne boj se, ak ti on da otkaz zaposlim te ja kod sebe :D
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> idem
<mirka> :D
<mirka> radim radim, zato sam stura ;) sry
<jelly> ha, franak vrijedi vise od eura http://hnb.hr/tecajn/htecajn.htm
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> ode i svicarska u kujac
<vileni> odemo mi, a ne svicarska
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> zasto bi svicarska isla u kujac?
<ivoks> zato kaj im valuta jaca?
<ivoks> to ko onaj novinar
<ivoks> raste kuna u odnosu na franak
<SilverSpace> :) zajebavam se 
<SilverSpace> njemacka uz granicu sad profitira 
<jelly> ivoks: izvoz trpi, i pada vrijednost tvrtki
<ivoks> svicarska radi to malo drugacije
<jelly> nestle cokolade ce poskupit
<jelly> PING CRITICAL - Packet loss = -25%, RTA = 284370206720.00 ms
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 
<BotaniCar> uz takav RTA packet loss je i dobar :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<vileni> oukej
<vileni> nasao sam 2 durexa u sanducicu
<vileni> i papiric za kredite
<vileni> neznam jel nekako povezano
<vileni> nisu iskoristeni, jer ce BotaniCar sigurno to prvo pitati
<vileni> cak im je rok trajanja poduzi
<hbogner> a jesu probuseni?
<vileni> izgledaju citavi
<vileni> mozda je to poruka od susjeda da ne radim djecu
<hbogner> nemoj ti meni izgledaju, ima samo jedan nacin da saznas, ako jesu onda ti treba taj listic za kredit
<hbogner> tako d aje povezano :D
<vileni> pa to je jedna opcija
<hbogner> fali ti i u jedina
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> hu
<Mmike> <vileni> nisu iskoristeni, jer ce BotaniCar sigurno to prvo pitati <- LOL :D
<Mmike> Izgleda da cu ic u Oakland :D
<Mmike> melita, thunder
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> nema ih :)
<vileni> Mmike: sta ces tamo
<Mmike> radit, sta drugo! :D
<jelly> za stalno?
<jelly> ili za projekt
<vileni> da da, da ti vidimo google history nakon sto si to cuo sigurno bi pisalo "best oakland t-bone steak"
<Mmike> jelly: polugodisnje druzenje sa zaposlenicima
<Mmike> za stalno radim od doma, dok ne promijenim firmu
<Mmike> sto dvojim da ce bit tak skoro
<Mmike> osim ak mi ivoks ne da otkaz jer mu hocu mirku preotet :D
<vileni> dakle, nista od posla, samo cete piti i jesti
<vileni> s druge strane, tako se i ovdje radi
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> u biti se radi i jede i pije do cetvrtka
<Mmike> onda se samo pije
<Mmike> povremeno jede :)
<vileni> kad ides?
<Mmike> negdje u trecem mjesecu
<Mmike> nije jos 100% orlando, al' nekak su svi rekli da bi u orando 
<Mmike> :0
<Mmike> Ma kurac
<Mmike> oakland!
<jelly> sta ima u oaklandu
<jelly> osim hrastova
<vileni> mislim da ima nekih kosarkasa isto
<vileni> i to je otprilike to sto znamo o orlandu
<ivoks> oakland
<ivoks> u hotelu u centru
<ivoks> fora hotel
<ivoks> Mmike: nije to losa lokacija
<ivoks> SF je na samo 10min podzemnom
<Mmike> ivoks: jelda? :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> samo...
<ivoks> ak bus isao po vizu
<ivoks> nemoj reci da ides u oakland :D
<hbogner> zasto?
<ivoks> jer onda ga nece nista ispitivati
<ivoks> samo ce reci 'nitko ne ide u oakland i ostaje tamo'
<SilverSpace> gubimo trenutno od makedonaca
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> zabnoravio sam na to
<ivoks> nemas vizu?
<SilverSpace> 9:9
<Mmike> ivoks: ma rukomet
<Mmike> al' da, nemam vizu
<Mmike> kad bolje razmislim, nisam siguran nit da pasos trebam
<ivoks> kreni u nabavku
<Mmike> do pred 2 tjedna sam mislio da cu u london
<Mmike> ivoks: pa nemrem dok se canonical ne smisli da ce sprint bit i di ce bit, ne? nemrem bez papira nekog od njih?
<Mmike> u london, inace, ide s osobnom :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i tebi je ovo dosadna tekma?
<Mmike> ok, sad ovi seru
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> debilni
<Mmike> eto im sad na
<Mmike> 13:11
<Mmike> konji
<api984> srecom da ne gledam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rukomet mi je dosadan kakva god da je tekma 
<SilverSpace> rukomet je sport gje suci imaju najvise utjecaja na rezultat 
<Mmike> 14:!3!!!
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> pa koji k
<ivoks> opet zuti listic od postara
<obrut> mozda mu se svidjas
<jelly> dobro dok nije dobio crveni
<SilverSpace> listic za ludaru 
 * jelly trazi LGA1156 plocu koja bi primila bar 16GB DDR3
<jelly> al ljudi cijene svoju kramu bezobrazno, 800kn http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/gigabyte-ga-p55a-ud3-oglas-13555394
<Mmike> ivoks, ja dobio od city expressa jos jedan :D
<Mmike> jelly,zakaj 1156 ploca?
<jelly> zato sto mi se ne da mijenjati i plocu i cpu
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly> sta mu dodje ovo cetvrto sto nije pedala? http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/auti/peugeot-208-gti-slika-45754153.jpg
<markosejic> odmoriste za nogu
<Mmike> jelly, footrest?
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> tu sliku mi je otvorio - gwenview
<ntcbow> jjutro
<ntcbow> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive/
<jelly> lol 43.1% AFR
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> to pokazuje i moje iskustvo
<Mmike> segate su mi najvise odlazile kvragu
<jelly> od 3TB?
<Mmike> me
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> od 200G, 500G, teru i 2 tere
<Mmike> ili 250G
<Mmike> kak je vec bilo
<ntcbow> moje Samsung nikad nisu otkazale smartctl -A /dev/sdd |grep Power
<ntcbow>  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   091   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       43295
<ntcbow>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   091   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       44375
<ntcbow> 9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   093   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       33800
<ntcbow> i jos sam ima takve pa ih prodao
<jelly> Mmike: eh, to su sasvim druge serije i tehnologija
<Mmike> juju je super
<Mmike> al' razvit nesh za to
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> pucat si u obje noge
<ntcbow> u mene je sve Old_age/Pre-fail... sta to znaci?
<Mmike> http://blogs.enterprisedb.com/2014/09/24/postgres-outperforms-mongodb-and-ushers-in-new-developer-reality/
<Mmike> jeboga kurac i mongodb i debile koji to zele koristit
<Mmike> da ga jebo kurac i mongodb i debile koji to zele koristit
<Mmike> da ga
<Mmike> eto to gore
<Mmike> da ne tipkam opet
<hrvojem> Mmike: err oni neki primjeri za jenkins sto si sinoc spominjo
<Mmike> aaa
<Mmike> kurc
<Mmike> cek
<hrvojem> btw oces ostat do http://www.percona.com/live/openstack-live-2015/ :)
<Mmike> vish vish
<Mmike> pojma nemam :)
<hrvojem> bit ce PLMCE prije toga, pa to i onda imamo team meeting
<hrvojem> ako ste u oaklandu, santa clara nije daleko
<Mmike> plmce?
<Mmike> ovo je u trafnju
<Mmike> a mi smo tamo u ozujku
<Mmike> mislim bar
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> iako bi bilo zgodno da ostanem tamo negdje kod frendova, i radim od tamo
<Mmike> dok ne dodje taj drugi event :)
<Mmike> jedino sto ce me se zena odrec :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> bas sam te to htio pitat
<nicols> aloha!
<Mmike> oo
<Mmike> karlovac-boy :D
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
<Mmike> btrfs ce fakat bit ok fs
<Mmike> kad ga naprave do kraja :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/smrtonosna-nesreca-izgorio-vozac-automobila-na-istarskom-ipsilonu/1273353/?foto=4
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-22
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SweetMuf1in> hehe, nisam samo ja budan :) Jutro, Vlado 
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro SweetMuf1in :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali ja se moram primiti posla sada :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> see you all later ;)
<SweetMuf1in> joj, treba spalit pljugu i krenut' put posla .. 
<Mmike> mlj
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar> Eto kaj se zna desit' ako vozis Teslu: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10923299_10205126111346633_2591397799172344090_n.jpg?oh=752ffd9c68161b082cdc84197f369e05&oe=552B1FD0&__gda__=1432464517_9d5020f9431c783c96c4d6914f79470d 
<BotaniCar> "ak se sustav ne daj Bože zbloka imaš li negdje CTRL+ALT+DEL ili moraš stisnut kočnicu+trubu+esp???" placem
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> moras bit u parku
<Mmike> ne na plazi, ne u stanu, ne u vrtu
<Mmike> u parku!
<Mmike> http://www.orientechnologies.com/orientdb-vs-mongodb/
<Mmike> interesantno
<Mmike> bolji mongo, morti? 
<Mmike> melita!
<Mmike> ipozgaj!
<ipozgaj> YO!
<melita> oj
<Mmike> PA DJESTE! :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj, jesi ti jos ispod Zemlje? :)
<ipozgaj> eto, spremamo se spavati :D
<melita> sjedi do mene
<ipozgaj> jok, dosao nazad \\
<Mmike> oooo!
<ipozgaj> putovao kroz vrijeme
<Mmike> antipod no more :)
<Mmike> bogme! :D :D
<Mmike> joj, spavati
 * Mmike bi spavati spavati 
<melita> :D je reba neko i radit
<Mmike> veli
<Mmike> vleis
<Mmike> da nam drzavu iz gliba izvkte :)
<Mmike> morao bih na poreznu danas
<Mmike> al' nekak brijem da necu :)
<ipozgaj> nece ta drzava vise od mene para vidjeti
<ipozgaj> evo prije mjesec dana smo dali zadnje pare ikad :D
<ipozgaj> u proracun
<ipozgaj> (hopefully)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp71Y8BRfJ4
<Mmike> ma neeeeeeeeeee :)
<datase`> YouTube: RC ADVENTURES - TTC 2013 - SLED PULL / Weight PULL - 4X4 Tough Truck Challenge - 0:18:39 - 2,185,629 views - 3595 likes / 583 dislikes
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kojim (ne)dobrom ste para dali?
<Mmike> ma ja bi dao
<Mmike> tone
<ipozgaj> odjava prebivalista
<Mmike> sam da bude bolje
<Mmike> al' kad nece
<Mmike> pa ne vidim smisao
<Mmike> mogo je komotno kulen hedervari ostat tu
<ipozgaj> rekao jebalo vas $30, nosite se
<Mmike> isto bi bilo :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj, jesi i kavu babama platio? :)
<ipozgaj> tako da sad i sluzbeno nisam naseljen u Hr 
<ipozgaj> ma vraga, samo cek postom i popunio obrazac
<Mmike> ipozgaj, emigrantu :)
<Mmike> cek?
<Mmike> lol
<ipozgaj> o da
<ipozgaj> US jos koristi cekove
<Mmike> a da
<ipozgaj> placu dobivas cekom
<ipozgaj> stan placas cekom
<ipozgaj> racune
<ipozgaj> CEKOVI
<Mmike> s jedne strane je to prejebeno (maksimalna sloboda u financijskom poslovanju)
<ipozgaj> kakav e banking haha
<Mmike> al' s druge strane
<melita> Mmike: e u kanadi u hr ambasadi su me primili prije radnog vremena i kavu mi skuhali 
<Mmike> cekovi? wtf? :) 
<Mmike> melita, vish ti to :)
 * Mmike je samo jednom bio u .hr ambasadi nekoj, u madjarskoj
<Mmike> sve bosanci neki tamo bili radili :)
<melita> :D
<Mmike> e, pa, MapNavigatoru, upravo si oso mi s mobitela
<Mmike> melita, jeste se zdebljali tamo?
<melita> Mmike: vraga
<melita> ipozgaj: je :D
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj, rasprasio si se, a? :)
<ipozgaj> 15kg skoro u prvih 6 mjeseci
<ipozgaj> ali sam onda i skinuo je 6-7
<ipozgaj> jedno*
<Mmike> moram kakiti
<ipozgaj> znaju Doritosi potjerati, da
<ipozgaj> nemas IRC na mobitelu btw? amater
<MmikeDro> Eto ::-):-)
 * MmikeDro se sjeca kad je irco kroz Telemate u DOSu :) :-):-)
<MmikeDro> Ipozgaj djesi sad
<ipozgaj> u San Franciscu
<melita> zena gnjavi
<MmikeDro> Ajte, decu radit!
<obrut> ipozgaj: jel imas cvijece u kosi ? :)
<ipozgaj> nemam :)
<melita> MmikeDro: nece zena decu
<obrut> melita: eh te zene :)
<obrut>  nije to vise ko nekad... da kuva, cisti, pere, pegla i cuva decu :)
<MmikeDro> Melita jos ili uopce?
<MmikeDro> Oburt zali za nekim starim vremenima :-)
<melita> MmikeDro: nije jos sigurno, al nisam neki fan 
<BotaniCar> A dobro, jednom kad bio sat otkuca svoje, uvijek mozete usvojiti 
<melita> obrut: je danasnje vise na ircu i samo zanovjetaju
<ipozgaj> odem ja krmit, ajde vi raditi nesto korisno :P
 * MmikeDro radi nesto korisno
<MmikeDro> i fizioloski i psiholoski
<BotaniCar> kaj, cucnjeve ? Ja sam ostao razocaran neki dan kad sam vidio kak sam van kondicije :( 
<obrut> BotaniCar: meni pricas, jedva 5 zgibova napravim... katastrofa
<MmikeDro> Lol :)
<MmikeDro> sam se vi forsajte
<MmikeDro> A kad se nesto istegne?:-)
<BotaniCar> evo vam , docker bajama, citaba: http://blog.phusion.nl/2015/01/20/docker-and-the-pid-1-zombie-reaping-problem/?utm_content=bufferce861
<MmikeDro> Al nitko tu bas ne stuje docker :-)
<BotaniCar> Samo se srame reci :) 
<BotaniCar> Ode on s WCa
<ivoks> ovaj novi microsoft postaje sve zanimljivija kompanija za novi posao
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> to se desi kad netko pije los viski
<Mmike> pocne laprdat pizdarije :)
<ivoks> koje pizdarije?
<Mmike> microsoft,  kompanija za novi posao....
<ivoks> a da..
<Mmike> to k'o da ja velim 'ovaj mongodb je sve bolji i bolji...' :)
<ivoks> ima i drugih opcija :)
<Mmike> pa gledam ovaj orientDB
<Mmike> to opce nije losa stvar
<Mmike> jos samo da malo sazrije...
<Mmike> hehe, kak je cacic ispao ono sto je  :)
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> sad mu je i hdz dobar
<nicols> jutro!
<Mmike> o, pa brazil je na svjeckom prvenstvu
<Mmike> nicols, djesi, rudlavi :)
<ivoks> steta kaj nije zensko prvenstvo onda
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/index.html#disk
<Mmike> 16tog sam napravio 'upgrade' na ext4
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<Mmike> onaj dio yearly grafa di je iowait znatno veci je 14.04 sa ext3
<Mmike> nevjerojatno je koliko se usporilo to u odnosu na 10.04
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/opet-stize-snijeg/796605.aspx
<Mmike> weee
<Mmike> brijem da idem kupit zimske gume
<Mmike> ove savine su osle
<BotaniCar> Ja sam star i tupav. Uopce ne kuzim zakaj se ekipa tak napalila na docker-like rjesenja, nije mi bas primjenjivo za nikaj kaj radim :( 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, developeri su se napalili na to
<Mmike> jer mogu app ukontejnerizirat i ne razmisljat o instalaciji OSa i inim os-admin stvarima
<vileni> DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!
<Mmike> k'o sto se developeri napale i na mongodb
<Mmike> jer nisu u stanju skuzit relacijski model
<Mmike> jer 'kmeee, nisu objekti'
<BotaniCar> doduse, phat containers mi se cini kao pristojan surogat za punu virtualku, moram bas izvidjeti koliko resursa usparam ako tak deployam $kaj_vec_koristim
<vileni> hololens p0rn
<Mmike> BotaniCar, izguglaj LXD
<vileni> http://statusmagonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/things-back-to-the-future-part-2-predicted-correctly-5.jpg
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne radim , ako ne moram, s tehnologijama od kojih drugi bjeze :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ?
<BotaniCar> Ne, windowsi nisu takvi !!1
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa to se tek pojavljuje
<Mmike> kakvo bjezanje :)
<BotaniCar> Je, tek se pojavljuje, a dokerovci vec zbrisali od toga :) 
<BotaniCar> Ahh, citam kak mi pase, LXD
<BotaniCar> Sorka, star i glupav, velim 
<Mmike> da, al'
<Mmike> nemoj dockerovce gledat k'o referente
<Mmike> nisu oni nish zbrisali s toga
<Mmike> ugl, skoro ces kvm i ino koristiti samo da bi mogao windoze imati na linuxu i slicno
<Mmike> linux on linux ce ti bit kontejneziran
<Mmike> k'o openvz nekad, samo bolje :D
<Mmike> kak ja nikad neznam dimenziju guma svojih
<BotaniCar> Hehe, ni ja :) Uvijek moram po knjizicu :) Nego, pokaj si platil/bush platil gume, i koje uzimas ? ( zimske uzimas, jel ? )
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> vidim da su one blizzak na akciji sad
<Mmike> pa mozda te
<vileni> ja znam za sve svoje aute i nekoliko tudjih
<Mmike> vileni, pa, mogo bi naucit i za moje auto onda :)
<BotaniCar> nadji slovensku savu, neces vjerovati kak to nije ni slicna guma onoj poljskoj ili koju vec prodaju kod nas 
<vileni> Mmike: daj djir pa budem :P
<Mmike> vileni, najmanji problem :)
<vileni> ja sam za motor dobio vietnamsku savu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, savu mogu jedino za hladit reaktor koristit
<Mmike> vijetnamsku!? :D
<vileni> da
<Mmike> http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests/reifen/winterreifen/2014_winterreifen_195_65_r15_details.aspx?testId=157&recordId=3289
<vileni> unutarnja guma bila
<BotaniCar> ae, guma je izvrsna, samo licencirani proizvodjaci serkaju 
<vileni> a gledam cjenike malo, sve nesto korejsko/kinesko jeftino, i onda krenu normalne gume
<Mmike> zanimljivo je kak nema goodyeara nigdje
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nekak sam skeptican
<Mmike> na snijegu je sava izvrsna
<Mmike> fakat izvrsna
<BotaniCar> Posto su bridgestonke nowdays ? To mi je, generalno, isto izvrsna guma 
<Mmike> al' na suhom/mokrom...
<Mmike> 700 kuna, na akciji 400
<vileni> michelin, conti, dunlop, goodyear :)
<BotaniCar> huhđ
<vileni> fulda moze, bf goodrich, kumho i toyo
<vileni> sava je ako bas moras, prolazna :)
<vileni> uniroyal je bolji recimo
<BotaniCar> michelin, right, obozavam gume koje su mi za 365 dana plasticne 
<vileni> ako kupis stare ili lose skladistene
<vileni> ili mozda univerzalne
<vileni> michelin primacy su vrhunske
<BotaniCar> Kak da znam da su lose skladistene, za stare stoji, to se lako provjeri
<Mmike> goodyear ultragrip8 je isto na akciji
<Mmike> kak POPIZDIM kad mi test koji traje 20 minuta crkne nakon 15 minuta zbog 'keyError: key not found'
<Mmike> koji je uzrokovan tipfelerom!
<BotaniCar> pickumater, ja ove godine moram i veliki servis napraviti i kupiti zimske *i* ljetne gume, sve mi se zdoslo 
<vileni> ja sam vozio 13 godina stare michelin koje su bile bolje od 2 godina stare save
<BotaniCar> Onda mi ih mozes prodati, te su sigurno dobre za jos 30 let :D
<vileni> isto tako sam vozio 10 godina stare goodyear, te nisu bile bolje od nicega, osim mozda od voznje na felgama
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<vileni> ali opet, nije da sam imao problema
<Mmike> vileni, kad se vozis k'o deda penzija
<vileni> Mmike: to je jako relativno :)
<vileni> ima situacija o kojima nesmijem ni pricati
<vileni> nego, kad ce taj batak?
<Mmike> o, nece ovaj tjedan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nije i tebi, bar otkad imas dete, mod voznje "penzic" ? 
<Mmike> kad je dete samnom u autu, da
<vileni> samo dok je dijete u autu koliko sam skuzio :)
<BotaniCar> Meni se ne da riskirati da se spolomim jer sam se zurio; mali treba cachu
<Mmike> a kad nije onda sam i dalje povremeno kreten
<Mmike> pa bas to
<Mmike> jucer
<Mmike> svi se voze 2.5 na sat jer je - kisa
<Mmike> i nist, stvorila se prilika, i iskoristili smo ju
<vileni> ja vozim kao da benzin jos uvijek kosta 12
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> i doso sam doma mozda 8 minuta prije :)
<BotaniCar> velim, ja vise ne divljam, em dete, em sam zadnjeg limara 2 godine otplacivao :)
<BotaniCar> Zaustavi policajac Muju u automobilu i kaže mu: - Molim vas, izađite van da pušete! A Mujo će njemu: - Nemoj mi reć'da i ti imaš trave.
<vileni> kad sam ja zadnji put imao udes, bio sam bez auta 5 godina :)
<vileni> a nije se bas imalo sto spasiti
<Mmike> seyo : does new charm support changing neutron quota?
<Mmike> ma
<BotaniCar> "neutron quota", de na znam o cem pricas pomislio bi da si to s #toy_story ubro
<nicols> hebate led! jel ima neka gume-hr grupa di se priča o linuksu? :D
<vileni> nicols: o linuxu se prica u batku :)
<BotaniCar> nicols: ta, trudimo se biti univerzalni, a li linuxi delaju tak dobro da nemamo potrebe o njima ni pricati 
<nicols> na stolu mi je već mjesec dana, nikako da krenem: https://www.packtpub.com/virtualization-and-cloud/learning-openstack-networking-neutron
<BotaniCar> Mjesec dana ? Onda je vec obsolete :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, skoro pa si u pravu :D
<BotaniCar> Daj ajde, svakih mjesec dva bacim oko na to kaj ima za procitati, svaki put kao da prvi put sve vidim :D
<nicols> izdanje 11/2014 :)
<vileni> dok procitas knjigu vec stare informacije :)
<vileni> treba to tretirati kao snapshot znanja
<vileni> i onda cow na to
<nicols> al zato ja imam i ovu, ta će uvijek ostat legenda: https://www.packtpub.com/networking-and-servers/penetration-testing-bash-shell
<vileni> a neke su vjecne, meni je jedna od boljih bila network warrior
<BotaniCar> Sachem ovo kupit' netjaku: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRANSFORMERS-MOVIE-DECEPTICON-Megatron-Voyager-6-Action-Figure-Toy-Special-/251743497024?pt=UK_ToysGames_ActionFigures_ActionFigures_JN&hash=item3a9d14eb40
<Mmike> kak da amazonui kazem da mi knjigu posalje na oba divajsa koje imam? mobitel I kondle?
<Mmike> KOLINDE! :D
<BotaniCar> KOLINDE ! :) 
<vileni> Mmike: sta se ne synca to samo?
<MmikeDro> I tak...
<BotaniCar> opet njashke , MmikeDro(cna) ? 
<MmikeDro> ha, cuj...
<ivoks> hahaha
 * ivoks otkrio novi trik za linux pocetnike
<ivoks> kako nekoga natjerati da nauci vim i stdin/stdout u jednom cugu
<budz0r> MmikeDro(gerash)
<ivoks> vim 1> /tmp/bla
<hrvojem> Mmike: ako kupis posalje ti automatski na oba, samo moras syncat
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_47399.jpg&width=618
<ivoks> nikad necemo zaboraviti noi sto je napravio...
<hrvojem> ako saljes naj preview onda ide samo na device koji si odabrao
<MmikeDro> Hrvojem ahaaaaa
<ivoks> majke ti
<ivoks> bas sam skuzio
<ivoks> prvi sam linux instalirao prije skoro 20 godina
<BotaniCar> Velis, jos ga nisi slozio da radi :D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> 1994te?
<Mmike> ivoks, neki selkver?
<ivoks> mislim da je bila '96
<Mmike> ja sam slekver negdje 95te
<ivoks> redhat 4, ako se ne varam
<Mmike> instalirao
<Mmike> gledao
<Mmike> maknuo :)
<Mmike> tak u americi kad sam bio sam slozio redhat neki
<Mmike> znam da sam se ubijao sa IRQovima i inime za mrezne kartice
<Mmike> koje je to doba bilo ;D
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> rh 5.2
<ivoks> Initial release May 13, 1995;
<ivoks> ili je bio 4.2
<ivoks> fakat se ne sjecam
<ivoks> al cim sam probao debian, redhat me vise nije vidio
<hrvojem> jumperi na zvucnoj \o/
<ivoks> sve dok nisam radio par mjeseci za nimium, pa sam onda morao i ici na rhce
<ivoks> isapnptools :D
<jelly> oh dear
<jelly> prvi linux koji sam vidio je bio, cini mi se, RH 5.3 u labu na faksu
<ivoks> ajme
<ivoks> Mladen Gogala
<ivoks> !!!!!
<ivoks> DI JE TAJ LIK?! :D
<BotaniCar> na njuzama
<Mmike> daj
<Mmike> kaj je tebi?
<BotaniCar> "oracle whisperer" :) 
<Mmike> prvo ono s mmicrosoftom
<Mmike> sad prizivas ovoga
<Mmike> alo!
<ivoks> cek cek
<ivoks> on mi je obiljezio studij :D
<Mmike> meni je lik slao prijetece mailove jer sam mu posro orakl bio na njuzima davno :)
<ivoks> kakav smijeh
<jelly> vrlo cudno jer ne vidim 5.3 na wikiju
<Mmike> u biti sam posro njega
<Mmike> al' eto
<Mmike> a frend je radio u optimi di je on nesh bio
<jelly> Mmike: very old school, a ti tako
<Mmike> veli da se seto okolo sa svojom 'php i oracle' knjigom i srao 'da ste procitali moju knjigu, znali bi...'
<ivoks> kak nac njegove postove
<ivoks> kad likove citate pola svijeta ima u sigu
<ivoks> a i gogala je slicno google, pa gugle misli da si fulao :)
<Mmike> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!search/mladen$20gogala/comp.databases.oracle.misc/4f2q2ryPfUU/JHY3te4T5TgJ
<jelly> Malden :-)
<ivoks> jel ima normalnih tema na njuzima?
<ivoks> nisam bio vec cijelo desetljece :)
<ivoks> ako ne i vise
<Mmike> ivoks, ima na hr.comp.ponuda/potraznja, da se dobro trziti ponekad
<ivoks> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-M3-CkDcDgsc/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAADg/Y5ikm9e3eu0/photo.jpg
<jelly> as in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Malden
<ivoks> neke stvari su vjecne... :)
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA
<Mmike> daadad, to je on! :D
<Mmike> 'ja sam emigriro u amerike i sad sam najpametniji a jos i oracle sam platio tecaj pa sam i jos vise pametniji a ti glupane napisi rm -rf / jer je to naredba za tebe kao root'
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> http://d.gr-assets.com/books/1328764136l/10325540.jpg
<jelly> eto da i g+ necemu sluzi
<Mmike> PRO php :))))))))))))
<Mmike> kak ameri imaju to zgodno
<Mmike> 1.10 izdaju racun za usluge u 9tom mjesecu
<Mmike> a ne k'o mi
<Mmike> idijotizmi sa 'RACUN MORA BIT U MJESECU KAD JE USLUGA NAPRAVLJENA'
<nicols> ah .... fak redhet
<nicols> ja ću morat ić polagat rhce
<nicols> mrzim ga
<BotaniCar> nemoj jos, bar ne u RH/Housingu, jos uvijek predaju tecaj i daju ispite za RHEL6 , uskoro prelaze na 7icu
<BotaniCar> I ja to cekam 
<nicols> neki dan mi je za neki test trebal centos 6 ... dignem virtualku, minimal iso, netrebaju mi x-i .... instaliram, ulogiram se, ifconfig.... WTF????
<nicols> ok. cd /etc/network .... WTF?
<BotaniCar> /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfgeth* ti treba
<BotaniCar> ili taknekaj :D
<nicols> TUP (po čelu) ... cd /etc/sysconfig/ne.....
<nicols> i onda sam gledao u term jedno dobrih par sekundi
<nicols> možda čak 5
<BotaniCar> bush vidio na 7ici veselja, sve su pretumbali :D
<nicols> i otipkao dhclient eth0 :D
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> kae
<Mmike> systemd
<Mmike> a?
<Mmike> aha, centos6
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> kasno je
<Mmike> tj rano je
<BotaniCar> lol :) 
<Mmike> treba ic spavat
<Mmike> tj jest
<Mmike> ili kaj vec se radi sad
<BotaniCar> tj ipak spavat'
<BotaniCar> nicols: u 7ici okines "nmtui" :) Tak sam si bil vesel kad sam videl da su to turili ( i malo manje vesel jer je to znak da je network manager pustil korjenje ) :) 
<Mmike> zna netko di/kak guglu rec da su im mape krive?
<Mmike> tj, kucni brojevi?
<BotaniCar> Ja ne znam kak bi guglu ista rekao, skrili su se bolje od t-com podrske korisnicima 
<nicols> gugl je nešto sjebabao sa slikama... srednji klik mi više ne otvara u novom tabu???? WTF? :(
<Mmike> jedini od gugla trenutno gori mi je fejsbuk
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> ima tko gogalu za frenda na fejsbuku? :) 
<nicols> majk kaj si ti na fejsu?
<Mmike> nicols, jok
<BotaniCar> lol , zakaj bi njega befrendao ? Ionako sam dovoljno nervozan :D
<Mmike> bio do pred godinu pol
<nicols> aha
<Mmike> prevelki mi vrijemegub
<nicols> baš sam neki dan čistio listu frendova i vidim tebe, sivo, piše da akaunt više ne postoji :)
<nicols> fejs je dobar za zajebanciju
<Mmike> ma tu je
<Mmike> bas si mislim ga ri-enejblat
<nicols> i da te podsjeti za rođendnan
<Mmike> i disejblat privmsg i wall
<Mmike> i to D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj , ne znas vise kak bi spijao suprugu pa ce i FB posluziti ? :D
<nicols> privmsg? znaš kak sam ja to disejblo? vrlo jednostavno ... nikad nikome nisam odgovorio na poruku, osim možda ženi i par frendova
<BotaniCar> ( gornja izjava vise govori o meni nego o icem )
<nicols> i naučili se ljudi
<nicols> isto tak su naučili da mi ne šalju sms-ove
<nicols> :D
<nicols> jer ih čitam jednom u 2 dana :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ma ja sam imao par likova
<Mmike> kao, nesh suradjujemo
<Mmike> ja nesh programiram neznam
<Mmike> i sad ja posaljem sta sam radio i specke neke i trazim komentar
<Mmike> i 2 dana nema nist
<Mmike> i pingam opet
<Mmike> i nist
<Mmike> i zovem lika
<Mmike> pa veli lik, 100 put sam ti odgovorio, kaj ti ne citas facebook?
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> reko, ne
<Mmike> cavetat ili caveat?
<BotaniCar> cavtat
<BotaniCar> ( otok, jel ? )
<BotaniCar> U biti, Cavtat nije otok, kaj ja brijem ? 
<vileni> caveat
<vileni> ako je kao caveat emptor
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> danas bi dolar i franak mogli skociti
<ivoks> kada se nastanca bilijun eura danas
<jelly> hmm
<ivoks> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=EUR&to=USD
<ivoks> nda nda
<jelly> mrmlj %$@# PBZ %#$% marza za CHF i USD je lihvarska
<jelly> doslovno tjeraju da dignem lovu iz banke i odem u mjenjacnicu i ustedim 2%
<weshmashian> i tak
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ak92Du
<SilverSpace> is koje budaletine 
<SilverSpace> http://thechive.com/2015/01/21/i-dont-think-that-was-suppose-to-happen-video/
<SilverSpace> http://thechive.com/2014/10/06/what-being-inches-away-from-death-looks-like-video/
 * nicols instalira win2008r2 :D
<jelly> ima se s cim!
<BotaniCar> nicols: zake ne 2k12 ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jer nema start ikonu!
<BotaniCar> jelly: ali, ima !!
<BotaniCar> sjeti se da su "vratili" start meni 
<jelly> jel?
<BotaniCar> Salu na stranu, 2k12 je masu bolji, pokrpali su pizdarije kao ona da ti login podaci ostanu u remote memoriji ako si samo ugasio RDP session 
<BotaniCar> no more through-the-hash napadi !
<jelly> gle stvarno
<jelly> doduse, kad kliknem na to dobim one kocke a ne meni, al...
<BotaniCar> da, zato sam "vratili" stavio u navodnike .. 
<BotaniCar> na 10ki buju opet vrnuli stari start menu size, ali ce i u njemu biti metro-kocke .. kaj ces
<jelly> kak se to bu zvalo, 2016 server?
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma :) 
<BotaniCar> Samo znam da jos nisam svoje 2k8-ice izmigrirao na 2k12
<jelly> pise 2012R2 na ovom login ekranu
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad ce Tina opet neko voche preprodavati ? Pitao me mali di je Zoran s Tresnjevke, pa eto :) 
<ivoks> 12:53 < BotaniCar> Salu na stranu, 2k12 je masu bolji, pokrpali su pizdarije kao ona da ti login podaci ostanu u remote memoriji ako si samo ugasio RDP session 
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> kad prekines rdp session, pobije ti sve?>
<jelly> ne, to bi bilo blesavo
<BotaniCar> ivoks: problem je u stvari u tome sto ne ubije nista, pa se na taj "hanging" session moze opet zakaciti netko zlocest i iskoristiti kredenslze koji su ostali u memoriji
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> zvuci kao default windows ficur
<BotaniCar> uglavnom, sad su slozili da unisti samo autetnifikacijske podatke koji su bili koristeni, a session ostane ( kak i treba ) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel ima neki exploit negdje za to
<BotaniCar> pa se mo'sh reattachat, ali se moras ponovno predstaviti
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima, ne znam dze konkretno
<nicols> BotaniCar: a neam pojma... to je nekom djetetu za igranje :D
<nicols> ja sam okrenuo par puta očima, i onda su mi rekli opet da MORA biti 2008 :P
<nicols> Å¡teta servera :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://www.hackwhackandsmack.com/?p=193
<Marko> dobr dan ubuntovci
<BotaniCar> Dobar dan, marko
<ivoks> http://croatiantragedies.tumblr.com/image/108666904378
<BotaniCar> Hmm, pa i nije da su bas nesto pokrpali to s RDPom .. ni restricted admin mod nije neka sreca .. https://www.kali.org/penetration-testing/passing-hash-remote-desktop/
<ivoks> najbolje da odustanu od toga svega
<BotaniCar> Meh, konkurencija je super. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: sta mi to sve vrijedi kad clan uprave klikne na bilo koji link koji mu dodje u spamu
<BotaniCar> jelly: you can't win them all :( 
<vileni> moji su uspjeli skupiti sve moguce, osim cryptolockera
<vileni> na srecu
<BotaniCar> jelly: cek cek, imas spam koji stigne do clana Uprave ? Aww, naughty you :) 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> izgubio sam vjeru u sebe
<ivoks> cini mi se da mi amavis ne koristi spamassassin uopce
<ntcbow> https://twitter.com/fmavituna/status/555769470321688576 hihi
<ivoks> ANTI-SPAM-SA code    loaded
<ivoks> al nis, niti jedan filter ne trza
<ivoks> u biti, koristi
<jelly> ivoks: kak ne koristi, zar ga ne loada po defaultu
<ivoks> pa u debianu bas i ne
<ivoks> ali
<jelly> kao perl .pm 
<ivoks> dizejblan je po defaultu
<ivoks> no, gledam sad malo i koristi ga
<jelly> kak ne, to mi radi zadnjih 15 godina
<ivoks> /etc/amavis/conf.d/15-content_filter_mode
<ivoks> # Default SPAM checking mode
<ivoks> # Please note, that anti-spam checking is DISABLED by 
<ivoks> # default.
<ivoks> # If You wish to enable it, please uncomment the following lines:
<jelly> mislim cijela poanta amavisa je da radi AS
<ivoks> i radi
<ivoks> ali to treba upaliti :D
<ivoks> no...
<ivoks> problem je sto mi se cini da spamassassin ignorira moja pravila
<ivoks> iako...
<ivoks> spamd[12306]: config: read file /etc/spamassassin/99_init.cf
<ivoks> so... wtf
<jelly> mislim da to sluzi samo ako bas hoces da prica sa zasebnim spamassassin serverom, umjesto da loada SA kod u sebe
<ivoks> pa nije li to default? :)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> i M705 oso 
<Mmike> pa em ti miseve :/
<BotaniCar> kad imas dve macke doma :)
<jelly> ivoks: default je da koristi SA kao library 
<jelly> i onda se vrti samo amavisd, a spamd se ne vrti
<ivoks> jelly: da, ali lib bi trebao koristiti /etc/spamassassin
<jelly> to se vise ne sjecam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<jelly> BotaniCar: hm, moram popraviti ident, viri znc iz usernamea u /whois
<BotaniCar> Fakat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to neki mis bez zice 
<ivoks> spava mi se
<SilverSpace> eh 
<ivoks> Važna obavijest - 25.01.2015. uvođenje nove aplikacije iDIREKT
<ivoks> sorry, vec sam otvorio racun u drugoj banci
<ivoks> ahahahahahaha
<ivoks> RBA moroni
<ivoks> Prelaskom na novu iDIREKT aplikaciju, od dana 25.01.2015., pojedina izvješća koja su kreirana prije prelaska na novu aplikaciju neće više biti dostupna i to: 
<Mmike> ne vrijedjaj mi banku!
<ivoks> Obavijest o priljevu iz inozemstva 
<Mmike> ivoks: de to citas?
<Mmike> kad bi ti kurci znali mail poslat...
<Mmike> to bi tak super bilo...
<ivoks> doslo kao poruka na ebankin
<ivoks> Zadovoljstvo nam je obavijestiti Vas da je pripremljena nova, funkcionalno i vizualno unaprijeđena aplikacija za korištenje RBA iDIREKT servisa za poslovne subjekte.
<Mmike> bas me zanima
<Mmike> a taman platu dobijem iduci tjedan
<BotaniCar> da nema interfejs, vec to je funkcionalno unapredjenje 
<Mmike> dam se kladit da necu moc do novaca
<ivoks> https://direkt.rba.hr/wps/ib-corporate-web/login?language=hr
<ivoks> https://www.rba.hr/wps/public-web/documents/10279/1629529/Obavijest+o+novoj+aplikaciji+iDIREKT-sanducic.pdf/948852a9-e9bd-4946-9a82-29bf840d5c65
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> link u pdfu ne znaju napraviti
<ivoks> pa se lomi na tri reda
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> kopija od erste sucelja
<ivoks> samo druga boja
<BotaniCar> to je ok, ako su iskopirali nesto sto radi, i ako njihova kopija radi :) 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da svim bankama isti podizvodjaci rade 
<ivoks> i dalje ne mogu vidjeti stanje kreditne kartice
<ivoks> proizvodjac
<ivoks> da, radi
<ivoks> razgovarao sam s njima
<ivoks> da zasto ne radi token na linuxu
<BotaniCar> Vertigo ? 
<ivoks> vele da radi, al da je samo jedna banka trazila to - zaba
<ivoks> ne, ovi su neki sse nesto
<ivoks> zaboravio
<ivoks> podruznica neke strane firme
<BotaniCar> nije bitno, napisao si ono sto je vazno.
<jelly> Asseco SEE
<ivoks> e da
<BotaniCar> Joj, moji omiljeni :) 
<jelly> ^^ mPBZ, m-Zaba, sve isti kua
<ivoks> poljska firma
<jelly> dodje mi da napravim racun u svakoj banci i testiram 
<Mmike> ivoks: ti se mosh ulogirat?
<jelly> dal svi imaju jednako sugave mobile aplikacije
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> u novo?
<Mmike> k
<ivoks> niti budem, ako sve bude po planu
<BotaniCar> jelly: ziher bush placal N clanarina da bi im obavljao besplatno testiranje :) 
<BotaniCar> http://static.ow.ly/photos/original/8lNqn.jpg 
<jelly> BotaniCar: i onda bi ih sve na blogu popljuvao
<BotaniCar> jelly: vidim kako im srca pucaju i profit pada radi toga, da :) 
<Mmike> madeira lili azori
<Mmike> kaj brijet?
<BotaniCar> Doduse, mogo bi dobiti zahvalnice jer im placas troskove odrzavanja racuna za nish :D
<jelly> Mmike: daj sta das
<BotaniCar> ^^^^
 * jelly nece prigovarat
<Mmike> eo bratje
<Mmike> mysql max_connectiions = 150
<Mmike> nova max_pool_kurac = 25
<Mmike> a ima 6 compute nodova
<Mmike> i di je jos neutron, keystone, ovo ono
<Mmike> a ovi ne kuze di je bed
<Mmike> pa ja cu se ubit :/
<obrut> jelly: sto bi ti kao admin reko kad ti ekipa pokusa skenirat stroj (za security potrebe) i ne nadje nista i onda te zica da ih propustis na firewallu ? :)
<jelly> obrut: koja ekipa?
<jelly> neki drugi tim/odjel iz firme?
<obrut> pa neka interna koja se bavi securitijem :P
<obrut> da, iz firme
<jelly> nek posalju standardni zahtjev standardnim putem, uz obrazlozenje poslovne potrebe i inog
<jelly> (isto kao da nisu skenirali)
<obrut> ja ih blago odjebo i reko da ocem nekakav policy po kojem bi ja to njima trebao propustit
<obrut> postajem ko Mozgy :)
<jelly> ako postoji pisani trag i dobar razlog, zasto ne
<jelly> ako skeniraju od nekud od kud se niko nema potrebe spojiti, onda su si sami krivi
<obrut> pa da
<obrut> ima standardni put preko kojeg se ekipa spaja na te servere (LB) i preko toga su exposane stvari koje trebaju biti exposane... ali ne, oni oce drito (moram jos i rutu dodavat za njih) i jos bi oni sve... pa i stvari koje nikom nikad nisu dostupne
<obrut> jel vama DT nametnuo takve stvari ?
<jelly> nema sanse, upravo zato i postoji proxy i lb :-)
<obrut> e to :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> vidi mirke
<ivoks> root@MirkaPC:/afs/jpl.nasa.gov#
<jelly> jel imaju sta mp3ca
<BotaniCar> provjeri jel moj backup tamo azuran :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: cek, i dalje se jebajes sa majeskjuelovima raznim? :)
<Mmike> ne samo to
<Mmike> i mongo
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> aj se ti fino vrati ;)
<BotaniCar> muahahahaha
<BotaniCar> "aj si pucaj u nogu" 
<Mmike> weshmashian: aj ti fino dodji sim, radije :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: a nista, moramo na pivi rijesit ovaj standoff :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: wunderbar
<Mmike> da nakon svih tih godina popijemo pivu skupa :)
<Mmike> neznam dal' smo ikad 
<Mmike> weshmashian: nego
<Mmike> weshmashian: kak dete? 
<Mmike> weshmashian: kad ce noveo
<Mmike> novo? :)
<weshmashian> ovisi kad zena uspije nac bogatog ljubavnika
<Mmike> scarpu? :)
<weshmashian> jaja ti otpala :)
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> sala mala :)
<SilverSpace> jebo kunzum 
<SilverSpace> vruce unutro ko na rostilju 
<obrut> nego drugari, koji SSD imate u svojim kantama ?
<Mmike> samsung
<Mmike> 840EVO
<Mmike> jako dobar
<Mmike> imam i jos 2 za raid0 scratch - kingston i ocz vertex
<Mmike> kingston - smetje, ocz - ok
<jelly> ocz vertex 3, zamjena uz garanciju za crknuti ocz vertex 2
<jelly> kad bi sad kupovao... gledao bi crucial m500 ili m550 jer je jedan od rijetkih consumer ssd-ova koji ima superkondenzator i neće popušiti par minuta writeova kad nestane struje
<Mmike> jelly: osh rec da ovi svi oce?
<Mmike> vish, nisam nkad 'ugasim te' test radio sa SSDovima
<jelly> Mmike: svi, bez iznimke
<Mmike> i servergrjderski?
<jelly> ako imaju supercap onda ne
<jelly> al mislim, ko ima para za server grade ssd
<Mmike> https://eojn.nn.hr/SPIN/application/ipn/DocumentManagement/DokumentPodaciFrm.aspx?id=474126
<Mmike> nemrem skinut PDF :)
<jelly> heh, zasto ja imam account na tom eojn.nn.hr
<jelly> %$#!^%!@^%V copy paste i linux i rdesktop i sve
<jelly> Mmike: htio sam vidit dal radi samo sa IE al 4%#@%@#^
<jelly> ah, evo ga
<jelly> trebalo mu je 60+ sekundi da krene download
<Mmike> i radi ti?
<Mmike> na linuxu?
<Mmike> ili?
<jelly> da
<jelly> pazi ovo
<jelly> unzip -v 'Download/Cjelokupna dokumentacija.zip'
<jelly>    92071  Defl:N    87601   5% 2015-01-22 17:18 a52b0a62  DokumentacijaZaNadmetanje.zip
<jelly> ...
<jelly> Mmike: ali taj pdf...
<jelly> Dokumentacija za nadmetanje - Antivirusna i antispyware za�tita.pdf: HTML document, ASCII text, with very long lines, with CRLF, LF line terminators
<jelly> je html :-D
<Mmike> hahahaha
<jelly> because reasons
<jelly> nemoj gledati sto je unutra jer ces plakati umjesto da se smijes :-)
<jelly> neko odvukao link na .pdf sa internog sharepoint sajta i dobio internu sharepoint stranicu
<jelly> i tako 4 puta
<SilverSpace> http://www.redbull.com/en/motorsports/offroad/stories/1331694301811/dougie-lampkin-tundra-trials-video
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> na :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za koga ti navijas u f1 nikada se nisi izjasnio 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike ide doma :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas zadnji firmware za tu seriju?
<hrvojem> Mmike: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2836437/samsung-delivers-firmware-fix-for-evo-ssd-slowdowns.html#tk.rss_all
<markosejic> d v ecer
<Mmike> hrvojem, pojma
<Mmike> al' nemam slowdownove
<Mmike> ok mi radi i na lapotopu (msata) i na desktopu
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mongodb charm je mergean!
<Mmike> zivio ja! :)
<Mmike> i pol tima, sinoc su nasli cricital bug
<weshmashian> to znaci da mongo sad radi kak treba? :)
 * weshmashian runs away
<hrvojem> Mmike: meni isto radi, ali imam ga tek par mjeseci, navodno kasnije pocne usporavat
<hrvojem> iako sam sad za praznike upgrade napravio :)
<SweetMuffin> ti, Mmike , kad imas pravo - imas pravo :) LXD bi mogao biti chudo jedno 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<SilverSpace> kako kad 
<Vlado9A3CY> evo nesto za dobro raspolozenje :) ... https://www.lacie.com/us/products/product.htm?id=10609
<SilverSpace> no no :)
<SweetMuffin> presmijesni centoslije .. osh redhat openstack ? Moze, al ajde prvo disejblaj neke servise koje nitko ne voli, ali mi forsiramo ( disable networkManager ) :) 
<SweetMuffin> ha ! https://openstack.redhat.com/Accessing_Nagios
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-23
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Pliketi plok, lijezem na bok ! 
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro, junacine ! 
<SilverSpace> sok na sok jedan skok 
<BotaniCar> Podsjetio si me na onu bubamaru iz eustahija brzica :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzVFuOEkDJI
<datase`> YouTube: Eustahije Brzic - 0:05:22 - 398,142 views - 294 likes / 24 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> djecurliju nesmijes ostaviti samu odmah rade pizdarje 
<BotaniCar> Moj ode i igra se s kamionima, jos nije dovoljno samostalan da ide sam raditi kvara - uvijek pozove i mene :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma jebote ovi nisu normalni prvacici 
<SilverSpace> juce su nagovorili cure da skinu gace i da plesu pred njima 
<BotaniCar> o lol .. bas sam si nekaj mislil kak bi dobil mlade da imam kcer :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim od kuda im samo idea
<SilverSpace> sestra je poludila na franka 
<SilverSpace> dobio kaznu za cijeli tjedan
<BotaniCar> Je, pa netko ga mora nauciti da svaka radnja ima poslijedice , jbg :) Bolje sad nego kad napumpa neku malicku s 12 :) 
<SilverSpace> balavurdija 
<SilverSpace> reko vam ja budite sretni kad su mali manji problem 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10408719_10152998897138948_2344964714442983440_n.jpg?oh=11c4b6760c65141e333be206b6f1fdd2&oe=556A8DB9&__gda__=1428858452_76c9f22260d8f59b603667bd4c0081d8
<BotaniCar> Nacionalisticka vrijedjanja u youtube komentarima su nesto najsmjesnije sto postoji :) Tocno da pomislis da to nisu pisali ljudi nego orangutani :) 
<BotaniCar> "cetnik zacepi turci su vas jebali 500 godina sad vas jebu albanci a od hrvata ste dobili prije 21 godinu i jos vam nije dosta stvarno imate guzicu﻿" # oplako sam ovo 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TYSkFIRCPk
<datase`> YouTube: ► BMW Vision Future Luxury INTERIOR - 0:02:53 - 128,520 views - 497 likes / 31 dislikes
<SilverSpace> koja pila 
<BotaniCar> jesu ga nakrcali s lampicama :) Krasan mi je 
<BotaniCar> cek, to se mjenjac uvuce u nekom trenutku ? :D
<SilverSpace> izvana je prekrasan pogotovo prednji krajj 
<SilverSpace> unutra mi i nije nesto 
<SilverSpace> vise bor nego auto
<BotaniCar> Vjerujem da se ta rasvjeta da pogasiti 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj ima u F1 novo?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ELP9yJ_95k
<datase`> YouTube: girl Driving a Ferrari - 0:09:55 - 6,491,274 views - 9099 likes / 3832 dislikes
<Mmike> hocu Ferrari California
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10940440_823222071084156_6207833739168660352_n.jpg?oh=6e3014e1e0f66e1cf1efdde002f1f630&oe=552F4749 # man's daily struggles 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10430375_815856988487331_3219540076065479940_n.jpg?oh=686fe0fd8395081e7b17cefa5f11e0a5&oe=556F3399
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ceka se prvoo test 1.2 onda ce se vise znati 
<SilverSpace> onda se ii prikazuju novi bolidi 
<Mmike> a pravila?
<SilverSpace> skoro nista se ne mjenja 
<SilverSpace> bar ne puno 
<SilverSpace> dozvolili su poboljsanje motora pa ima nade da se dostigne mercedes u sto sunljam
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj ce skoro svi prednji nos izmjeniti 
<SilverSpace> tu su nesto mjenjali u nadi da nece biti tako ruzni
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/banke---ako-nema-stambenih-kredita-u-eurima--nece-biti-nikakvih-kredita-/1279389/
<SilverSpace> znao sam ^^
<SilverSpace> to im je bio i ultimatum za svicarce 
<SilverSpace> jebo banke kad ih ne mozes odjebat 
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> bas me zanima kak ce banke poslovat bez kredita :)
<Mmike> lol 'nece bit nikakvih kredita' :)
<BotaniCar> to je u rangu " ne zaradjujemo na kreditima" :) 
<SilverSpace> povisit ce manipulativne troskove 
<BotaniCar> Pa, naknade oko racuna su ionako jedina no-risk konstanta u poslovanju banaka, tako mi bar kazu 
<BotaniCar> Jesu Vam se u zadnje vrijeme u tempu pocele pojavljivati prelink fajle ( kao  /tmp/undo.#prelink#.Epn0CA ) ? Cini se da je netko od centoslija zbagao nekaj 
<BotaniCar> Nisu sjebali nesto , nego nss :) Centoslije .. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi si kupio novog misa 
<Mmike> jok
<SilverSpace> kaj se dogodilo starom 
<BotaniCar> Dogodio se narod ! 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ako je otiso klik ima moze se popraviti 
<SilverSpace> radio sam to vec 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> doma je oso klik, da
<Mmike> mikroprekidac
<Mmike> neda se popravit
<Mmike> trebo bi lemit i to, neda mi se
<Mmike> nit znam di bi naso taki logitechovski mikroprekidac
<Mmike> a na ovom na laptopu sam iskrivio plastiku
<Mmike> pa je sad visoko
<Mmike> pa je velik hod do prekidaca
<Mmike> jer mi je krivo stajao u torbi
<Mmike> al' moram si kupit novu tastaturu i misa doma
<Mmike> kaj, alonsek nam je u nazad u meklarenicu
<Mmike> pih
<SilverSpace> ja sam iz starih miseva vadio te mikro prekidace 
<SilverSpace> skoro su isti u svim 
<Mmike> . After weeks of speculation, Jenson Button was confirmed as the team's second driver, 
<SilverSpace> novi williams http://i.imgur.com/U7oH3h3.png
<Mmike> "The Grand Prix of America, originally aimed for a debut in 2013 at the Port Imperial Street Circuit in New Jersey, was again delayed for a third straight year"
<Mmike> "Double points will no longer be awarded at the final event of the championship.[59]"
<Mmike> sto je takav smijeh bio
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/direktor-googlea-internet-ce-nestati/796867.aspx
<SilverSpace> prejako http://www.dnevno.hr/i/data/2015/1/23/142941/1_341596.jpg
<BotaniCar> opet on s drek.hr :D
<SilverSpace> op odlicna domena :)
<SilverSpace> drek.com zauzeto 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> neki fetisisti , sigurno :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/J7GK1v
<SilverSpace> ovi skijas fakat nisu normalni 125 km na sat 
<SilverSpace> a spustasi idu jos i brze 
<vileni> gledam cd za Z97 plocu i ima folder LinuxDrivers
<vileni> i tamo readme.txt koji kaze da apdejtas na zadnji kernel i to je to
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam da je prazan i da mu je svrha da se linux korisnici bar jednom osjete voljeno kao windowsasi :)
<vileni> skoro pa isto
<vileni> :)
<BotaniCar> kaj sam sad napravil .. 
<BotaniCar> el u virtualboxu duze drzanje snapshota usporava virtualku ? 
<SilverSpace> http://www.dx.com/p/gl-inet-wi-fi-router-openwrt-ssh-usb-64mbyte-ram-wireless-repeater-pcb-board-green-346531#.VMItjs2G_Qo
<SilverSpace> no hajde da se netko i tog sjeti 
<SilverSpace> tplink 703 frizirani 
<jelly> i po istoj cijeni
<SilverSpace> da jedino kaj nema kutije 
<jelly> zgodan miš... http://www.dx.com/p/portable-3g-hsdpa-hsupa-w-cdma-1x-evdo-td-scdma-usb-wifi-wireless-broadband-router-white-47648 
<vileni> sigurno sam nesto pojeo, jer mi se cini da vidim misa sa rj45 konektorom
<vileni> sto je najbolje, ne radi kao mis?
<jelly> mimikrija
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/c6aKVD
<SilverSpace> fakat su ga natrpali za iste pare 
<SilverSpace> netreba ti vise lemilica 
<SilverSpace> ima i gpio
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> vileni: nisi nikad halucinirao od gladi ? Mozda ti se upravo to desava ?!
<BotaniCar> Citam komentare na recenziju windowsa 10, za sad mi je najjaci "Meh this looks like an upgraded version of ubuntu, but you can actualy do something with it" :) 
<BotaniCar> http://vimeo.com/109274211 # drone boning NSFW
<Mmike> pa jebemti 
<Mmike> sve
<Mmike> hrvojem: jesi resio lxc i jenkinsa?
<SilverSpace> rukomet u 5
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> cemo gledat skupa? :D
<Mmike> ja cu navijat mahnito a ti drziravnotezu rezignacijom i povremenim skandiranjem 'kako je ovo dosadno' :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: skupa svak na svom tv
<vileni> BotaniCar: kebab poslije, nemam pojma o cemu pricas :)
<vileni> sad jos trecu kavu, i funkcionalan sam jos 6h
<BotaniCar> :) +1
<SilverSpace> zjev 
<Mmike> kebab
<Mmike> di jedes kebab
<Mmike> tam u kvartu neki, ili?
<Mmike> joooooooooooj kak bi ja keeeeeeeeeebaaaaaaabaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> fiiiiiiiinoooooooogaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> keeeeeeeeebabaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> brate mili k'o da nisam nist jeo danas
<BotaniCar> aj na kvaternjak pa idemo zdrat tamo iza ? 
<SilverSpace> jebes kebab kaj imas domacu kobasu 
<SilverSpace> lagano prosla kroz dim
<ivoks> jel ima neka linux kompanija koja se ne bavi cloudom ovih dana?
<ivoks> ono, ak odem tam da sigurno necu raditi 'cloud'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa osnuj ti jednu 
<vileni> Mmike: tu neki novi otvorili
<Mmike> ivoks: aha
<Mmike> ivoks: k'o sto ima kompanija u kojoj necu radit mysql/mongo/postgres
<Mmike> vileni: i? se isplati proc? :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa prolazan je :) ako ides sa ciljem da dodjes na kavu pa usput uzmes kebab, neces imati prigovora :)
<Mmike> znas da sam ja kebab-nazi
<vileni> znam
<vileni> zato i kazem prolazan :)
<vileni> ali mozda ne kao jedini razlog dolaska, jel
<Mmike> vileni: jesi ti na kraju probao MaaS?
<vileni> ne bas, stao sam na onom osnovnom, zadnjih 2 tjedna se vmwareom bavim
<vileni> i clusterom
<obrut> Mmike as a Service ?
<vileni> hahah
<vileni> to da
<Mmike> u biti MAAS
<Mmike> obrut: zebeljezo ez ej srvis
<vileni> iako onaj proces za trosenje mesine nesto steka
<Mmike> kak
<Mmike> kak kak kak
<Mmike> zamisljam si kak bi bilo recimo odrzavat pornhub, a da nemas pristup na njihove servere :D
<BotaniCar> Neizvedivo ? 
<vileni> zavisi sto odrzavas, ako odrzavas kolicinu pogleda koje pojedini video ima..
<hrvojem> Mmike: nisam jos, toolkit ide u pon pa to testiram sada
<Mmike> hrvojem: a percona nova je releasana vidim?
<Mmike> erm, pxc
<hrvojem> ne
<hrvojem> zadnje je u 11. mjesecu
<Mmike> pa kad ce vishe? :D
<hrvojem> jedino ako to sad nije dospjelo u vas main
<hrvojem> iskreno ne znam
<Mmike> :(
<hrvojem> 5.5 ili 5.6?
<Mmike> 5.5
<Mmike> zbog primary key buga pitam
<hrvojem> pitas za novo a jos koristite ovu verziju iz 9. mjeseca :)
<hrvojem> ah 5.5, ne znam ni to
<Mmike> pa jer ova iz 11stog ima popravljen 5.5 bug? :)
<Mmike> erm, pk bug :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: da se ne nadam da bi molgo bit slijedeci tjedan?
<Mmike> MOLGO MOLGO 
<hrvojem> ne to je samo za 5.6 bilo onda popravljeno
<hrvojem> nece sljedeci tjedan sigurno, a mislim ni onaj poslije
<Mmike> tuga, bjes, strah... 
<Mmike> ok, thnx
<Mmike> vauable info
<ivoks> fakat mu pun kurac
<ivoks> hrvojem: imate otvorenih radnih mjesta?
<hrvojem> ivoks: http://careers.percona.com/
<ivoks> previse dbaish :D
<hrvojem> nda, s obzirom cime se bavimo :)
<ivoks> tko bi jos mogao biti zanimljiv...
<ivoks> nesto jednostavno... tipa mail serveri i sl.
<jelly> lol
<jelly> Mmike: napravi MogloDB
<Mmike> ivoks: predji u iskon :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ili
<Mmike> ivoks: crossvalia!
 * Mmike ide doma
<Mmike> viidmo se od tam
<jelly> Mmike: u iskonu bi eventualno mogao se bavit iptv-jem
<jelly> i networkingom, ali linuxom me bas
<jelly> s/me/ne/
<jelly> ivoks: jel posao mora bit u .hr ili je selidba opcija?
 * jelly zna nekog u comcastu
<jelly> imaju cca 20x vise mail prometa od nas... iskreno cudi me da je tak malo s obzirom da valjda imaju 500x vise korisnika 
<ivoks> jelly: ah, lako bi mogao otici van, ali zelim ostati u .hr
<ivoks> Mmike: crosvalia nema novaca za mene
<jelly> da, inace bi vec otisao davno
<ivoks> mada... prisao bi na 2/3 place, ako bi manje radio s manje stresa
<jelly> ivoks: u tom slucaju _ne_ idi u telekom
<ivoks> jelly: da, odbio sam i google i facebook i amazon...
<ivoks> nisam ni mislio :)
<jelly> telekom nije 9-5 nego 0-24
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> mogu ja i 8-18
<jelly> i tata bi sine :-D
<ivoks> al ono, da se ne moram jebat vise s ovim
<ivoks> pun mi k clouda
<ivoks> trebao bi nes svoje pokrenut
<ivoks> sto ce radit nesto u cloudu
<ivoks> a ne cloud :)
<ivoks> kaj su ovi mulci mijenjali pozive na broj za zdravstveno?
<ivoks> http://www.teb.hr/propisi-i-informacije/sto-je-novo/2014/novi-uplatni-racun-od-112015-za-doprinos-za-obvezno-zdravstveno-osiguranje-te-za-doprinos-za-zastitu-zdravlja-na-radu.aspx
<ivoks> pa napusite se...
<jelly> ak svi normalni mogu ostaviti da stari broj i dalje radi jos 2-3 mjeseca, zas drzava ne moze ?
<ivoks> zasto bi opce mijenjali, to je pravo pitanje
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<ivoks> prezijelo je smjene vlasti, ali ne i 2014-2015
<jelly> Subject: PONUDA GABLECA ZA 23.01.2015.
<jelly> Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
<jelly> [...] S0FMQVIgTEXFoE8gICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIDUwLjAwIEtV
<jelly> cini se da imaju puno svinjetine
<SilverSpace> da zasto bi to uopce mijenjali??
<ivoks> https://oss.uredjenazemlja.hr/private/
<jelly> ?
<SilverSpace> poceo najdosadniji sport 
<jelly> Å¡ah?
<SilverSpace> rukomet
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> dodig hoce medjunarodnu arbitrazu s crnom gore
<ivoks> smatra da republika srpska ima izlaz na more i da je crna gora ga uzurpirala
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovati
<ivoks> to nije komadic
<ivoks> vec hoce herceg novi :)
<ivoks> http://www.fokus.ba/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/151.jpg
<ivoks> hoce ovo crveno :D
<ivoks> onda mi ne bi imali kopnenu granicu s CG vise :D
<Mmike> ivoks, manje stresa u crossvaliji? :) Lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, imaju oni novaca za tebe, stovise, brijem da imaju puno vise para no kanonikal. Samo, stari moj, tamo je stres 24/7, svi tjedni :)
<Mmike> e, a novi uplatni racun je to
<Mmike> ne poziv na broj
<Mmike> hzzo vise nije u drzavnom proracunu
<Mmike> zato ima novi racun
<Mmike> pa se moralo promijeniti, nisu mogi izvest da se to - ne mijenja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bih je smjesna ekipa 
<SilverSpace> Pirelli očekuje puno brže bolide u 2015.
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> zaboravio saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KegXnlCSptk
<datase> YouTube: Muller brutal coup Germany vs Argentina Handball World Cup Qatar 2015 - 0:01:06 - 421 views - 2 likes / 1 dislikes
<SweetMuf1in> kak da slozim da mi tuntor sluzi kao music station za androida i druge (windows) PC-e ? Aj, budite ljudine, da ne strgam gugl :)
<SweetMuf1in> MPD ?
<SweetMuf1in> il' da samo slozim XBMC remote access :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SweetMuf1in> o/
<SilverSpace> SweetMuf1in: kaj ce ti to
<SweetMuf1in> SilverSpace: "mali" pc mi je kraj pojacala i imam manje znjora za micat kad usisavam ; a u stvari sjedim za "velikim" racunalom dok sjedim. Ne dize mi se svaki put kad 'ocu neku drugu pjesmu.
<SweetMuf1in> Uz to , ocu moc ugasit' zeni stream narodnog radia iz WCa, ako sam ljut :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuf1in> jel ima neki remote controler za XBMC koji ima display sadrzaja library-a na samom telefonu, da "mali" PC ne mora imati ni monitor ? 
<SweetMuf1in> na wikiu ima 20 rimoutova , idem vidzet :) 
<SilverSpace> hm android 
<SilverSpace> ios ima fini orginal za xbmc
<SilverSpace> pogotovo za tablet 
<SweetMuf1in> ovaj sluzbeni za droid je ok, ali ja izvoljevam .. 
<SweetMuf1in> ovaj izgleda fino: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.xmote.free&hl=en
<SweetMuf1in> https://lh6.ggpht.com/5MJMiYlC-qvxwP8dnifIoZb_tecmHh24OFLkXO4cwxaFG7k5rs31gEc1l0aUxDGtbZRs=h900-rw (slika sucelja )
<SilverSpace> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.banamalon.remote.xmbc.kodi&hl=en
<SweetMuf1in> imam taj, los je 
<Mmike> ja imam neki yatsa
<Mmike> ili tak nes
<Mmike> taj moze
<Mmike> al' moras platit
<Mmike> al' meni to ne treba kad mi je sve na serveru
<Mmike> pa bsplayerom to playam na mobitelu
<SweetMuf1in> a, ne bi ja gledal/slusal nikaj na mobu, samo shuflal , al s ugasenim TVom ; dobar je yatsa ( sad trosim ) al necem platim 
<Mmike> tko vam je gori
<Mmike> jelena rozga ili danijela martinovic?
<jelly> daj neki video za usporedit
<SilverSpace> sevke 
<Mmike> jelly,  :D :D :D
<jelly> kak cu inace znaci ko je ko i koja je cija pjesma
<SweetMuf1in> Meni su sve tri mljac ! Pricamo o sexu, ne ? 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuf1in: hm kriterij ti je pao :)
<markosejic> d v ecer
<SweetMuf1in> SilverSpace: kaj se foliras, sve tri onak vizljaste, ak' su u kondi, iha ! 
<SweetMuf1in> trebaju neki skupni spot snimit' , u blatu :) hrvanje ovoono
<SweetMuf1in> jojkaksamprehladjen!
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> SweetMuf1in: yes yes
<SweetMuf1in> e, al treba im pregazit' glasove s necim :)
<SweetMuf1in> http://domino.research.ibm.com/library/cyberdig.nsf/papers/0929052195DD819C85257D2300681E7B/$File/rc25482.pdf # treci put obo citam , nemre to bit tak dobro, kontejneri, jel
<SweetMuf1in> ( Performance Comparison of Virtual Machines
<SweetMuf1in> and Linux Containers
<SweetMuf1in> matermu
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kad vrtis nest u kontejneru
<Mmike> nema overheada
<Mmike> nikakvog
<SweetMuf1in> ma, smrdi na shared hosting :) 
<SweetMuf1in> i sve rizike koje to donosi 
<Mmike> pa to je jedini bed trenutno
<Mmike> izolacija
<SweetMuf1in> a menadzment za to boli kurac
<SweetMuf1in> i onda sam ja u dreku
<SweetMuf1in> al brijem da bare > KVM_VM > kontejneri_u_VM moze bit' jednostavnije kad deployam N servera s nekim korporejt_drek softverom 
<SweetMuf1in> ono, natocit base VM, u njega sve drugo 
<SweetMuf1in> u biti mi se ne da, al shefovlje ce se napalit+ 
<SweetMuf1in> ne znam jel programerima smijem i rec :D
<Mmike> kak mi na zivce idu ovi franci
<Mmike> debilan narod
<Mmike> sta ces :/
<Mmike> SweetMuf1in, jesi probo lxd?
<SweetMuf1in> Mmike: samo citao
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-24
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> ovs
<Mmike> pih
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ee 
<Mmike> ovaj trusty
<Mmike> pa svaka dva dana novi kelner
<SilverSpace> :) radi se radi 
<Mmike> odo u reboot
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> etoga
<jelly> Mmike: ti bar imas virtualke koje ne gube sadrzaj kod reboota hosta
<jelly> nastavis di si stao
<Mmike> jelly, kak' to mislis?
<jelly> zar ne vrtis zilion virtualki
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ponekad :)
<jelly> hm, u gmailu nemres attachat drugi email
<jelly> weird
<jelly> imap it is
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> umro mi ssh 
<Mmike> wrong
<Mmike> rekao sam 'reboot'
<Mmike> i ovaj je pobio - ssh
<Mmike> i nije se rebooto :D
<jelly> jel sta od ovog vrijedi https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/codemasters?banner&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_campaign=db5bf8a789-Humble_Store_January_23_Normal&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_990b1b6399-db5bf8a789-132263453
<vileni> skoro pa nista
<Mmike> ovaj racin stars je guba arkada
<Mmike> onak, bas je guba :)
<Mmike> kad se spojim na firma vpn imam 21301234 ruta i skoro cijeli 192.168 mi je zauzet
<Mmike> pol 10.x
<jelly> kak se intelu isplati dumpat cijenu ovih atoma http://www.geekbuying.com/item/MINIX-NEO-Z64A-Android-TV-Box-Mini-PC-Intel-Z3735F-Quad-Core-2G-RAM-32G-eMMC-ROM-XBMC-KODI-Bluetooth---Black-340936.html
<Mmike> smanjuju si trosak, valjda
<jelly> ili hoce smanjiti udio arma 
<SilverSpace> atom u minix ??
<Mmike> eto smo kupili zimske gume na akciji
<SilverSpace> http://www.chipoteka.hr/vijest/stigao-je-minix-x6
<SilverSpace> http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/118717/android-media-player-minix-neo-x8-h-plus-quad-core
<SilverSpace> skupo 
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesi upogonio kodi ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> obrut: radi super na androidu i na ubuntu
<obrut> jel koristis sto pluginova ? jel "uglavnom" rade ?
<Mmike> obrut, ne zaboravi da je SilverSpaceu i unity super :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: rade svi koji su mi radili i u xbox
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sa tobom ne razgovaram dok ne platis pivo :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i unity je stvarno super :P
<markosejic> d dan
<vileni> Mmike: koje?
<vileni> zasto mi centos prica na hrvatskom
<jelly> jer te voli
<vileni> ali ne razumije me
<vileni> ja ne volim kad mi prica da drugim jezicima
<jelly> nije li uvijek tako
<jelly> ha, našao kako sakriti onaj $%@#^@ u KDE u desnom gornjem kutu
<jelly> Stealth Cashew widget se instalira http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Stealth+Cashew?content=108460
<SilverSpace> kde nisam godinama vidio kako izgleda
<jelly> više mi je bitno kak se ponaša i da je stabilan nego kak izgleda
<jelly> unity mi je uvijek bio bagav, a i više volim panel s desne strane nego s lijeve
<SilverSpace> ja se naviknuo 
<SilverSpace> mada se to sad moze bez problema slozit
<obrut> nis, pokrenuo upgrade na kodi pa cemo vidjet :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> ovo radim na testnoj instalaciji, inace produkcija mi je jos uvijek na "Edenu" :)
<SilverSpace> kaj nadojebi jos rade na eden
<obrut> pa dosta ih je prestalo radit, zato sam i krenuo prelazit na nesto novije, a nikako preci
<SilverSpace> dobre su mi ove katastrofe kad nestane struje 
<SilverSpace> ali jebiga telefoni rade 
<SilverSpace> sve drugo ne radi
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> vileni, koje koje?
<Mmike> intelovi procesori, ne svi, su DRC!
<Mmike> “Conflict free” means “DRC conflict free”, which is defined by the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission rules to mean products that do not contain conflict minerals (tin, tantalum, tungsten and/or gold) that directly or indirectly finance or benefit armed groups in the Democratic Republic of the Congo (DRC) or adjoining countries.
<SilverSpace> kaj je drc
<markosejic> democratic republic of congo
<SilverSpace> bila mama Franku u petak na informacijama i kaze uciteljica da u njezinih 15 godina staza nije imala takvog ucenika u razredu 
<SilverSpace> a tek je u prvi razred krenuo 
<jelly> tak je lud, ili?
<vileni> Mmike: pa gume, sta bi me drugo zanimalo :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma tko bi znao sve od prve shvati ima za sve pricu ne mogu to objasnit 
<SilverSpace> ima duha za zajebanciju i nece nista sam napraviti ali uvijek nade nekog kog nagovori 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/asrock-predstavio-novi-htpc-vision-x-471d/139701.aspx
<vileni> hmda, to gaming stroj a ne htpc
<SilverSpace> vileni: :) jedino mi fali displayport
<obrut> bome... moj je atom 330, 2GB memorije i vrti sve sto HTCP treba vrtit
<obrut> kakav i7, kakvi bakraci :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi kodia slozio
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesam, sad je na testiranju... neki pluginovi ne rade bas najbolje, ali me to i ne cudi
<SilverSpace> hm koji 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-25
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<vileni> jutro indeed
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> skoro je i dan :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<tonil> http://youtu.be/f7NsXFnzJGw
<datase> YouTube: General Wesley Clark tells of how Middle East destabilization was planned as far back as 1991 - 0:08:15 - 71,134 views - 631 likes / 7 dislikes
<tonil> we got about five or ten years to clean up soviet client regimes before next great superpower comes on to challenge us
<tonil> mislim da tu spada kina
<tonil> Mmike, jelly-home SilverSpace BotaniCar jeste zivi il se jos oporavaljate od aftera
<Mmike> after?
<tonil> Mmike, daj nađi mi nesto grafe
<tonil> da se rijesim vise ove svoje dvi 4870x2
<tonil> nestaje mi struje zimi u mistu radi njih
<Mmike> oces R9 280X? :)
<Mmike> Imam jos jednu koju ne mogu prodati.
<Mmike> i Nvidiju 580GTX
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> BotaniCar, SweetMuf1in kak da pravilno alajniram patricije za ssd u windozama?
<Mmike> pretpostalvljam da je istok'o i u linuxu
<Mmike> al' windoze imaju onu bootrepairwhatnot malu particiju na pocetku diska
<nicols> oj!
<hbogner> oj nicols 
<nicols> ubiće me windozeri danas :(
<nicols> nemogu instalirat skener i lagano sam već sav luuuuuuud
<nicols> imam 4 windows virtualke doma: xp i 7 (32bit) i 8.1 i 10 (64 bit). mutavi skener radi na svima njima
<nicols> ali na laptopu od mog starog neće i neće
<nicols> prekletija je radila do pred tjedan dana, kada je moj brat instalirao kaspersky.... isti dan je prestao skener radit. e sad, naravno da sam disejblao kasperski, pa sam ga deinstalirao, pa sam disejblo winblows firewall & defender, pa sam deinstalirao sve canon drivere i stavio sad nazat, pa probao 6 verzija drivera i programa za skeniranje... i sad mi preostaje jedino da ga opizdim macolom
<SilverSpace> frend donio laptop danas kao uzasno usporio i malwarebytes nasao 610
<SilverSpace> sranja
<nicols> a jel imao išta instalirano?
<nicols> bilo kakav av/antimalware?
<SilverSpace> ne
<nicols> pametno :)
<nicols> o sunce mu j.... ima i aplikacija za android, i sa nje mogu skenirat, samo sa ovog prokletog laptopa ne :)
<SilverSpace> nicols: jednom je jedan lik donio racunalo sa cetri antivirusna programa instalirana i cudi se sto se win pokretao dvadeset minuta 
<SilverSpace> medusobno su se pregledavali :)
<Mmike> Jan 25 14:05:27 buntor kernel: [422891.034743] ata8.00: cmd b0/d1:01:01:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 9 pio 512 in
<Mmike> Jan 25 14:05:27 buntor kernel: [422891.034743]          res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
<Mmike> pa jel' moze postojat neka esata ladica koja actually radi bez beda
<hbogner> bem ti firme koje na web stranicama nemaju neki kontakt mail, nego samo web formu za slanje mejla, koja neradi
<hbogner> pa ih ti kontaktiraj
<Vlado9A3CY> sram ih bilo :)
<SilverSpace> je
<tonil1> sta ovaj francuski bot radi ovdje o.O
<jelly-home> logira nepodopstine
<Marko_> večer svima
<markosejic> d vecer
<Markoni> Evo da ne budemo dva Marka :)
<markosejic> da se vidi da nas ima
<Markoni> to da
<Markoni> evo i jedno pitanje...prije tjedan dana sam rješavao problem sa zvukom. bilo je MM u alsamixeru a nisam vidio i izgnjavio SilverSpacea :D
<Markoni> e sad je to riješeno, zvuk radi ali pri svakom pokretanju Ubunta moram opet unmutat u alsamixeru da bi dobio zvuk.
<Markoni> ima koji način da to kako namjestim ostane trajno?
<SilverSpace> kad to napravis imas naredbu koja to zapamti 
<SilverSpace> neznam na pamet 
<SilverSpace> alsamixer
<Markoni> sudo alsactl store  ?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-25
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<pkiller> jutro
<dodobas> F5
<VjetarSaSunca> rnda
<Mmike> Dobio Multiple Entry vizu, konacno! :)
<SilverSpace> kisa
<Mmike> a nigdje snijega
<hrvojem> Mmike: kakvu si dosad imao?
<dodobas> any ideas ? https://smartos.org/
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa, svaki put one entry
<Mmike> dodobas: go with the flow, juju it
<dodobas> a treba mi 'mdb' jer je 'gdb' pre los
<dodobas> ne znam s cim vi rovarite po core.dumpovima...
<Mmike> juju gdb rover :)
<Mmike> slaim se, nemam pojma
<Mmike> dosao sam na servis ima pol sata, rekli su u 11, a auto mi JOS stoji na parkingu!
<vileni> zasto spellchekeri nemaju rijeci tipa MySQL
<vileni> Mmike: sto servisiras?
<Mmike> celjusti
<Mmike> DomicaMufica
<vileni> Mmike: jel se grijalo jos?
<Mmike> vileni: da
<vileni> kasnije sam razmisljao, ti isto imas diskove iza? kako se to uopce zamrzne
<Mmike> ne onak k'o onaj put
<Mmike> imam, da
<Mmike> pa celjusti se smrznu
<DomaMuffin> dosao sam podijeliti ovo: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xal1/v/t1.0-9/1935846_1031724913536135_6498199734150553124_n.jpg?oh=177d637cac29f214aeacfe029fee247e&oe=5739FF93
<Mmike> tj, ne smrznu se
<Mmike> nego odu u kurac
<vileni> zato se ja ni ne brinem oko dizanja rucne
<DomaMuffin> Vi povlacite rucnu po zimi ? Ja ubacim u brzinu, zakrenem kotace i odem 
<DomaMuffin> Al soder po cesti .. e, mamu im odrapim :) Brijem da moram ic' i ove godine diskove izgladit' 
<Mmike> ja uvijek dignem rucnu, osim kad je zima pa se smrzne pa ovoono
<DomaMuffin> Ako ne i zamijenit'
<vileni> DomaMuffin: pa povlacim jer podsvjesno znam da mi se diskovi nebi trebali smrznuti
<Mmike> naime, zakon ti nalaze da dignes rucnu
<vileni> za razliku od bubnjeva
<DomaMuffin> U stvari ne znam jel toliko soder za jebat' mu nanu, ili mi e oblik auta posebno nesretam, pa meni vise kamencica zadje u diskove nego ikom
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: to mi nije bilo onkraj pameti,hvala !
<DomaMuffin> BTW, rucne po zimi se libim radi sajle rucne, ne radi bubnja/diska
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/12573937_548639785312226_5297780226612595140_n.png?oh=f1f2437f28b522171768d07bd0402f5b&oe=57453ED7
<DomaMuffin> https://www.facebook.com/friendlistcleaner/
<Mmike> srceti
<Mmike> srcano
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: diskove ne bi trebao tokariti
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ima neka tolerancija koliko se materijala smije skinuti kod poliranja 
<Mmike> pa, ovisi o modelu auta
<Mmike> al' u biti kad ih stanjis onda si napravio vise mjesta plocici
<DomaMuffin> Bed je kad je kamencic usao duble od te tolerancije ( aka svaki jebeni put )
<Mmike> ja s tim fakat nisam nikad imao problema
<DomaMuffin> Velim, dio beda je sigurno oblik podvozja, felge i nosaca diska. 
<DomaMuffin> Moram pitat' majstora jel ima neka skuplja,a ne pre skupa, celjust, mozda ima nekikufer kaj oteza govnu od kamencica da se bas zapikne izmedju diska i plocice
<Mmike> jelly: ivoks: kad s ip a pogledam ajpijeve onda vidim da jedan interfejs moze imat vise ipjeva (ono sto ifconfig nemre pokazat). E, al' kak da to skonfiguriram unutar /etc/network/interfaces?
<Mmike> tam samo mogu eth0:1 i ine aliase dodavati, a to ne bih htio
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: samo nashrotas u fajlu, cekdanadjem di taknekaj iam
<vileni> DomaMuffin: tesko da ce ti celjust pomoci kod toga, moguce da je bas do auta ili tvojih ruta koja vozis :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: dodam jos jedan eth0 i bok?
<Mmike> oho<1
<vileni> ja bi trebao tokariti rub diskova, ali mislim da cu zamijeniti kompletno radije
<Mmike> nestao mi auto s parkinga!
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: eo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/547289/how-can-i-from-cli-assign-multiple-ip-addresses-to-one-interface
<vileni> Mmike: obicno to ljudi ne govore sa takvih odusevljenjem :D
<Mmike> vileni: da, neobicno, slazem se :)
<vileni> najgore mi je kad parkiram izvan uobicajenih mjesta
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: da, znam to
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: al' nisam to pitao :)
<vileni> pa na tren mislim da mi auto nestao
<vileni> sto se kosi sa onim "tko bi htio tu kantu ionako"
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ovo kaj sam linkao *nije* alias
<DomaMuffin> "sudo ip address add <ip-address>/<netmask> dev <interface>"
<Mmike> da, al' nisam to pitao
<Mmike> aha, sorry
<Mmike> ima dolje teksta jos :)
<DomaMuffin> Uzmi moju zadnju liniju tu
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: zakaj ?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: kaj cu s tim? :) 
<DomaMuffin> Da imas nekaj od mene 
<DomaMuffin> :)
<DomaMuffin> Al sam se ugruv'o, vidim oblak dima mi izlazi na uvo !
<Mmike> rad od doma :)
<DomaMuffin> ^^^
<DomaMuffin> #onokad zena zna da radis od doma, pa ti napise na cedulju da slobodno posaugas stan :D
<Mmike> ljeva celjust, osla
<Mmike> desna celjust, bude osla
<Mmike> svaka celjus 1300 kuna, plocice 600 kuna, rad 350 kuna
<Mmike> popust na plocice 300 kuna, popust na celjusti, sveskup, 300 kuna
<DomaMuffin> Fino
<dodobas> kakve celjusti ?
<DomaMuffin> Lijeva i desna, daj prati malo :D
<Mmike> bas
<DomaMuffin> Jel se mogu sam prijaviti u registar izdajnika ?
<vileni> Mmike: a jesu prednje provjerili?
<DomaMuffin> Ili moram nekom platit' ? 
<dodobas> sto su celjusti ?
<vileni> dodobas: ono s cim unistavas hamburgere .)
<vileni> lvm je najbolja stvar ikad
<vileni> Mmike: jel ti x220 ima 1x4gb ili 2x2?
<jelly> DomaMuffin: svi smo mi izdajnik?
<Mmike> srca ti
<Mmike> i internetu
<Mmike> dodobas: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disc_brake#Calipers
<jelly> <vileni> lvm je najbolja stvar ikad # :-D
<Mmike> osim kad ga meces na laptop di imas jedan disk :)
<jelly> tamo je isto super.
<jelly> (osim ak debilni installer alocira 100% preostalog prostora na /home)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: citam izmedju redova, krivis sebe za ovo s /home ? :)
<jelly> ne, krivim installer
<jelly> instalater je drugo :-)
<DomaMuffin> kek :-)
<vileni> pa predobro je to sto ti particije ne ovise o diskovima
<vileni> to mi i za jedan disk odgovora, da si resajzam po potrebi
<DomaMuffin> Ako imas jedan disk u laptopu ovise i te kako :D
<vileni> DomaMuffin: semantika! 
<dodobas> Mmike: pa stos radio, da si ih shebo ?
<vileni> Mmike: u svakom slucaju, cijena dijelova im se cini ok
<vileni> Mmike: tj plocice su malo skupe
<vileni> popustom su normalne cijene recimo
<jelly> vileni: a za preselit na veci disk, spojis drugi disk izvana, formatiras kak ti se svidi, dodas ga u vg, opalis pvmove i seli se online
<DomaMuffin> jelly: nisam selio boot disk tako, trebalo bi biti samo pitanje dodatnog grub-install ? 
<jelly> da, sve sto nije lvm mora posebno, obicno je to boot loader i /boot 
<DomaMuffin> booot imam na lvm-ima, volim zivjeti opasno
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ah.  Na laptopima imam luks pa je posebni boot prakticki neizostavan
<vileni> jelly: enkriptiras cijeli pv onda?
<jelly> da
<jelly> SilverSpace (i ostali s klincima) http://boingboing.net/2016/01/22/kano-computer-kit-if-kids.html
<DomaMuffin> moj jos uci koristiti gotovo racunalo :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ima na edubuntuju super pizdarija za upoznavanje s racunalnim periferijama :) ž
<obruT> jel itko naletio na problem da tcpdump sa -C opcijom ne zeli pisat u fajl ?
<obruT> gledam strace sa i bez te opcije i fakat mi nije jasno
<SilverSpace> jelly: da vidio sam to i vec trazio tu tipkovnicu za kupiti i nisam je nasao van kompleta
<Mmike> gotov avto!
<obruT> ijao, ovaj tcpdump je fakat glup :P
<obruT> djubre kod -C opcije napravi setgid u korisnika pcap koji naravno ne moze pisat direktorij u koji ja ocu :P
<obruT> mislim, glup sam i ja sto ne citam man stranicu do kraja nego idem straceat proces da to saznam :P
<obruT> u biti, sad kuzim da man stranica koju sam ja gledao to nema, ima ova neka druga :P
<obruT> odnosno na drugom stroju :P
<DomaMuffin> obruT: u stvari mi se cini da se ponasa dost' logicno kod postavljanja gid-a mutavo je kaj ak' ne baca citku gresku :) 
<DomaMuffin> opetgutamznakove
<obruT> DomaMuffin: postavi uid i gid i izbaci permission denied bez objasnjenja :P
<obruT> a pokrenuo si stvar ko root
<DomaMuffin> o0o0
<obruT> maknes -C parametar (max velicina fajla) i stvar radi
<SilverSpace> bemti elektroniku :(
<SilverSpace> motor od hard diska nece se zavrtiti 
<SilverSpace> ima cetri zice i ne znam kak treba spojit
<Mmike> jebote
<Mmike> pa auto mi vise ne trosi benzin
<Mmike> sad ga stvara!
<vileni> ugradili ti HHO? :)
<Mmike> obruT: kaj, FreeBSD problems? :)
<DomaMuffin> ahahahha
<Mmike> lo, poslao email zagrebparkingu da mi vele koliko imam parkirnih karata
<Mmike> 13.12 sam poslao mail
<Mmike> danas mi lik javlja da nemam
<Mmike> znam, reko, u petak sam platio sve :)
<obruT> Mmike: samo linux :)
<SilverSpace> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/201425352210-0-1/s-l1000.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si vidio one likove kaj su napravili rjesavac rubik kocke
<Mmike> jeftilen logitech kamerice, step motori, arduino plocica sto upravlja motorima i softver na PCu
<Mmike> ubuntu!
<Mmike> ili neki linux, izgleda k'o Mate, pa pretpostavljam da je ubuntu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ludo 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas lika kaj je to slozio na telefonu 
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> koristi kameru od telefona
<Mmike> obruT se cini dovoljno lud za takve stvari :D
<SilverSpace> da bi uslikao kocku 
<SilverSpace> i onda rijesi problem
<SilverSpace> jebe me kaj multimetrom izmjerim otpor i na sve cetri zice isto
<SilverSpace> kaj ne bi trebalo biti
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: koji disk ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: nemam pojma iz cega je izvaden
<DomaMuffin> Ehh
<SilverSpace> motor se samo malo trzne 
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<DomaMuffin> jel motor ispravan? Imas drugi ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: trebao bi biti 
<SilverSpace> to mi je jedini
<SilverSpace> vis toga se nisam ni sjetio da bi mogao bit i neispravan :)
<DomaMuffin> A mislim, ak na svim zicama imas otpora, nekaj ne stima :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: vrti se motor
<SilverSpace> malo sam krivo mjerio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tj. na multimetru sam krivu vrijednost odabrao pa je svugdje bilo isto 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dva puta mjeri jednom rezi 
<SilverSpace> Franku sam obecao ako iz testa dobije 5 da cu mu igricu instalirati i danas je uciteljica morala pred njim ispraviti test njemu jedinom da bi mogo meni reci da je dobio 5
<DomaMuffin> maltras nastavnike :) ž
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: neka malo 
<SilverSpace> tjelesni i likovni mu ruse prosjek i zavrsit ce razred isto ko i netko tko ima tjelesni i likovni petice a iz matke dva
<SilverSpace> matematiku rastura
<jelly> joj likovni
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cRroAvey_w
<datase> YouTube: HDD Sander - 0:01:26 - 142383 views - 255 likes / 18 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jelly: uceteljica kaze jedno ctraj on nacrta po svojem 
<SilverSpace> i onda je uvjerava da je to to
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: Franko Å¡ilji olovke na 7200 RPM_a :) 
<SilverSpace> paket stigo iz kine za devet dana
<SilverSpace> 16. 1. poslan
<jelly> zato će idući čekati mjesec dana u njihovoj pošti
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislim da vise nije tako 
<SilverSpace> bar ne svi
<SilverSpace> 8.2 im je nova godina
<jelly> <x> [...] they care more about the export stuff than the mainland one <x> the water in Shenzhen is toxic for instance <x> the products they export is better thant the ones in the country <x> that's why I take a health brake in Hong Kong right now ;-)
<jelly> tak da... mozda imaju jeftinu robu, al jeftina je naustrb radnika
<Mmike> zasto Amisovi DNSovi ne jebu TTL ?
<Mmike> dvije curke iza mene, tu u birtiji, pricaju o 'problemima'
<Mmike> muka mi je
<Mmike> moje dete ce jednom ovak' isto pricat :(
<Mmike> 'ja sam tebe pripremila za njega a ti mi to tako vracas'
<Mmike> 'mene bog s neba ne moze pripremiti, znas kakva sam ja'
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Mmike> 'znam ali ja sam tanju i ivu i mirtu i blabla proipremila a mogu i tebe to je ono sto ja radim'
<Mmike> e, a ton razgovora
<Mmike> k'o da citaju tekst s kartica
<Mmike> ledjima sam im okrenut pa nemrem provjerit
<Mmike> uzas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> 'ako cu ja morati ici sama na koncert onda ti bas hvala'
<CrazyLemon> pripravila? to je ono sta ja radim? is she a pimp?
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: tak se cini :)
<Mmike> a match-maker :)
<Mmike> idu u grin gold
<Mmike> o tempora, o mores
<hrvojem> mozda idu su sofru na cevape ;)
<Mmike> "Mi smo jedina zagrebačka grupa koja je uspjela tu sportsku dvoranu napuniti pored Bijelog dugmeta i Riblje čorbe".
<Mmike> kak su to bijelo dugme i corba iz zagreba? :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: da, al' ne idu - da idu, vec bi se pridruzio konverzaciji :)
<Mmike> "Onda smo se dogovorili da odemo u podrum i jednostavno smo joj napunili gaćice papirom i zapalili ih. Dobio sam takve batine, uh! Doduše, ona nije izgorjela, nego je počela vrištati. Ona nije imala pišu kao i mi dečki i onda smo joj htjeli napakostiti i to smo joj uradili. Inače, bilo ih je poslije...
<Mmike> "
<Mmike> Aki Rahimovski
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ove dvije pricaju k'o lose glumice iz 'doline neretve' ili te neke lowbudget sapunice
<Mmike> kak se zovu ona govna na RTLu
<Mmike> 'varam zenu'
<Mmike> ili sta vec
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZjTF6SUYAAHGs2.png
<Mmike> fino mi traje baterija na T520 - 2 i pol sata
<Mmike> jos imam 50 minuta, veli
<Mmike> znaci oko 20
<vileni> Mmike: to isto 3cell?
<vileni> 9cell na x220 bi trebala dosta trajati
<ipozgaj> 'jutar
<vileni> o ipozgaj 
<ipozgaj> oj vileni
<vileni> hm
<vileni> i tako, nastade tisina
<vileni> zasto mi bezicna logitech tipkovnica steka na vise od 1.5m od kompa
<Mmike> vileni, ne, 9cell na T520, tak sam dobio laptop
<Mmike> ipozgaj, o!
<ipozgaj> oj
<Mmike> vileni, zato kaj su bezicne tipkovnice smece
<vileni> Mmike: pa nekako je slabasna
<Mmike> ja sam se vratio na zicnu
<Mmike> jer sam poludio s ovom
<Mmike> idem se nac sa momcima sa SRCEta
<vileni> ali to mi je za htpc/steambox
<Mmike> vileni, ja imam IR neku
<Mmike> malecnu
<Mmike> nelosa je
<vileni> ruwido?
<Mmike> e, tu :D
<Mmike> kak si znao D :D
<vileni> imam i ja
<vileni> pa IR nisu bas ceste kod nas
<Mmike> http://www.hwmobile.it/images/stories/recensioni/ruwido/kbrdup.jpg
<vileni> a ova je bila za kupiti negdje, vemil ili hgspot
<Mmike> ne, ovu imam: http://www.htpc-news.de/files/review/tastatur/pic/DSC01111.JPG
<vileni> to mi je dugo bila za htpc
<Mmike> ocajna je za tipkanje 
<Mmike> al' za stani/kreni je ok
<Mmike> idem, moram, cekaju me
<Mmike> ajte
<vileni> onda sam presao na genericki daljinski
<vileni> ajd
<obruT> obozavam kad security pluginovi i php konfiguracije kod web hosting providera razjebavaju sajtove
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-26
<SilverSpace> o fuck
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> krepala mi gica
<SilverSpace> mygica
<SilverSpace> o fuck
<SilverSpace> ni reset ne radi mada mogu do njega
<SilverSpace> i novi .img probao uturiti i sad tu stoji i sroji na pol puta 
<SilverSpace> krepala krmaca
<Mmike> Hello ollao
<vileni> jutar
<Mmike> Vilenjackovic!
<Mmike> pao mi je T520 :(
<Mmike> pukla plastika s obje strane
<Mmike> al' radi :)
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-w520-mobilna-radna-stanica-oglas-17808398 <- lik spustio cijenu lagano :D
<jelly> dok ne spusti na 3k nece to niko kupit
<SilverSpace> nis od moje gice vise
<SilverSpace> jebo sliku svoju 
<Mmike> jelly: ja sam liku nudio i 4k, nije htio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kat o ovaj novo kupljeni pao 
<jelly> eh, ko mu je kriv
<Mmike> je super laptop, al' ne vrijedi 5k kuna, da ga jaebes
<SilverSpace> kaj*
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma ne, ovaj T520, koji sam od porno firme kupio davno
<SilverSpace> ah 
<Mmike> to mi je najbolji ubod laptopa ikad, mislim da sam ga platio 300 ili 400 dolara
<Mmike> u HRK
<Mmike> po tecaju 5.5 :)
<Mmike> pred 3 godine skoro
<vileni> Mmike: pa dobro, prestani bacati te laptope :)
<SweetMuffin> 'jutro 
<SweetMuffin> laptop != frizbi
<SilverSpace> mos se jebat kad nece ni formatirati particije na gici
<SilverSpace> sad sam ode u recovery mod
<SilverSpace> odoh u skolu
<SweetMuffin> Ajde da si bar na obrazoavnju ne stedis , iako si u peMziji :) 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: :)
<dodobas> F5
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKL4X0PZz7M # ovuliram :)
<datase> YouTube: First Aid Kit - My Silver Lining - 0:03:51 - 11334567 views - 82515 likes / 1278 dislikes
<Mmike> intodns.com, jel' vam radi to?
<SweetMuffin> radilo mi je prosli tjedan, sec
<SweetMuffin> bome umrlo 
<Mmike> drekerdanter
<SweetMuffin> http://dnssec-debugger.verisignlabs.com/splivalo.hr :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/pogledajte-v8-motor-od-papira/870236.aspx
<Mmike> what?!
<SilverSpace> uspi vratiti android
<Mmike> pa koji kufer
<Mmike> HP ima firmver koji nakon reboota promijeni MAC adresu na mreznoj kartici
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: svaki put ? 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: a ovi su to tak skonfigurirali, valjda, kajjaznam... 
<Mmike> HP Virtual COnnect comething
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_Virtual_Connect
<Mmike> oh, well
<SweetMuffin> Kolega A: imamo pre malo popupa kad se korisnici spajaju na servere Kolega B: pa promijeni MAC nakon svakog reboota,da ih prisilis da kliknu na "yes" kod prvog spajanja svaki put :)
<Mmike> ? :)
<SweetMuffin> Briljantni inzinjeri u HP-u znaju da sustav na koji se spajas bez warninga ne valja ! :) 
<jelly> Mmike: to je security fichur za paranoidne, mislim da to i iPhone ima 
<jelly> 5$@#% chrome sa njegovim "gasimo 32bit support"
 * jelly instalira odma google-chrome-stable:amd64
<jelly> jebo 0 packages upgraded, 77 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jelly> #onokad web burazer hoce instalirat libssh2-1
<SweetMuffin> jelly: meni doma na multimedijalnom piceku ( nVidia ION platforma) vec danima baca popup  :( Brijem da se switcham na drugi browser, jel iceweasel radi ok nowdays ? 
<jelly> iceweasel je isti kufer kao firefox, ak ti firefox ne radi lepe nece ni ovaj
<jelly> odustajem, ak oce da vrtim 64bit burazer nek mu bude 64but
<jelly> bit
<jelly> zivo me zanima koliko ce SAD memorije leakat
 * Mmike ima rabbitmq koji uzima 14GB memorije :)
<Mmike> i to na glupom djangotu
<SweetMuffin> jelly: FF mi u stvari radi OK, ne koristim ga jer i oni drkaju s onom spikom da ce mi birati oglase koje cu gledati, zato pitam jel IW ok 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: zakaj svi trose rabbit ? meni je activeMQ kilu-za-kilu isti po featurima, a nikad sranja i ne jede resurse
 * jelly koristi i firefox i iceweasel ESR release, tako da ima jos 3-5mjeseci dok dodje do tog featurea sa oglasima
<jelly> SweetMuffin: mi koristimo activeMQ!
<SweetMuffin> \o/
<jelly> a lik koji se bavi petabajtima za po doma se kune u 0MQ
<jelly> pa ti sad vidi
<SweetMuffin> Nis' ni vidio zeroMQ
<jelly> nisam, priznajem
<SweetMuffin> pitam mmiketa ovo jer fakat svugdje vidjam rabbit
<jelly> taj activeMQ je dio sustava koji je razvijen interno dok smo jos imali interni razvoj
<jelly> vanjski vendori jos uvijek nisu culi ni za 3-tier aplikacije
<SweetMuffin> jelly: citam kao "relikvija koja radi, i dobro da radi jer tko ce to sad krpat' " :) 
<jelly> "trebamo pristup na bazu" "sa frontenda"
<jelly> SweetMuffin: vendor to sad kao odrzava, ne smijem rec koji al spominjao se na kanalu cinimise
<SweetMuffin> Ima koji vendor da ga jednom tjedno ne proklemo ovdje ? :D
<SweetMuffin> Nevezano: ima gdje kakav carinski kalkulator / koliko carine platim na 160$ mobitela ?
<SweetMuffin> ne znam smijem li vjerovati kalkulatoru na http://mojshopping.com/kalkulator/ 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: zato kaj je activeMQ java skalamerijetina, dok je rabbitmq erlang-swift-and-sabre kurac
<Mmike> koji radi fakat ok
<Mmike> nije bed u rabbitu, nego je bed u developeru koji koristi rabbit kao cache
<Mmike> jedino je rabit u kurcu kad imas 02983109830192843 nodeova koji salju 898725872639187436598273659287435234 poruka svaki
<Mmike> jelly: da, 0mq je navodno bolji, ja nikak da seuvatim toga
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: velis, rabbit je jedino u kurcu kad ga koristis za ono za sto i sluzi :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: moje iskustvo iz pornjave je da je puno bolji od activemqa
<Mmike> mozda nema sve ficure koje activeMQ ima (nemam pojma koji su to), ali na high-load-crap, rabbit kicks ass
<Mmike> a kad vise ne kika ass onda, valjda, ima 0mq :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: tvoje iskustvo trumps moje iskustvo :) 
<dodobas> 0mq je library.... 
<jelly> mene vise zanima koliki overhead ima koje od tih djubreta, za neke stvari imam bilione zapisa na dan
<SweetMuffin> Koji bi od ovih telefona, ako i jedan, kupili : http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/comparison/49195da80 ?
<jelly> koji se moze kupit i servisirat kod nas?
<jelly> 6000mAh je primamljiva specka al mtk6753 zvuci kao gutac baterije
<SweetMuffin> jelly: to su telefoni ispod soma kuna. Ako nakon pola godine krepa, necu jako plakati sto nemam lokalni servis ( i imam kita u Sesvetama kojeg nije strah probati popraviti telefon-azijat ). Tak da mi je dilema jaca_baterija_na_jednom vs malo_jaca_specka_na_drugom ( RAM/kamera)
<jelly> di ih ima za kupit ispod soma kuna?
<SweetMuffin> Imas pravo, ovaj http://www.everbuying.net/product1107277.html je ~1150kn ( bez carine )
 * Mmike trazi neki kufer koji bi mu bio remote AP - ovaj wildfire stari koji imam, iako ima novu bateriju, nakon pol sata se ugasi
<Mmike> i onda nece radit jedno pol sata
<jelly> SweetMuffin: i bez pdv-a?
<SweetMuffin> jelly: nisam ja neka iskusnjara u uvozima: zakaj PDV, kaj i PDV i karinu platim ? o0o0o
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: platis PDV
<SweetMuffin> Mmike, jelly : dobro da ste me upozorili, samo sam suzio pretragu na "shipping from EU stock" sellere
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: znas kome ce zena danas roditi ? :) 
<SweetMuffin> Hrizipu :) Jebate, bas smo stari :) 
<Mmike> hri
<Mmike> sta?
<Mmike> on ima zenu?!
<Mmike> fakat, ima
<Mmike> svasta
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> https://www.linkedin.com/groups/3239106/3239106-6095963811636928516
<ivoks> ahahahahahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> kasno. paljenje.
<ivoks> i likovi stavili link na redhat.com, koji je link na nesto trece
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> da pokupe IP adrese na koje ce poslati svoj sales :D
<SweetMuffin> :) Nije nevidjeno :) 
<jelly> ha, postoji i .foundation TLD 
<jelly> ivoks: tko/sto je openstack foundation?
<ivoks> dobrotvorna organizacija
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> njima se daje lova, a oni onda financiraju openstack summit i sl
<ivoks> zaposljavalju ljude koji se onda bave fondacijom
<ivoks> itd
<jelly> ah, The Foundation is formed exclusively as a nonprofit trade association within the meaning of Section 501(c)(6) 
<ivoks> ocekivao sam da ce redhat reci 'openstack nije za telco'
<jelly> dakle jednako "dobrotvorna" kao linux foundation
<ivoks> e, ista stvar
<ivoks> fondacija
<jelly> vise cehovska udruga nego nonprofit
<jelly> fondaciju priznam samo ako je osnivac Hari Seldon
<jelly> ivoks: i koliko dodje dovlacenje optike u tvoje selo? :-)
<SilverSpace> deinstalirani app mi se nakon reboota opet vrati 
<jelly> 6 kunskih znamenki?
<SilverSpace> znam da sam to prije iskljucio 
<SilverSpace> sad ne mogu naci 
<ivoks> jelly: nije mi se jos javio tvoj kolega
<ivoks> nadam se da ce biti neka normalna cifra
<ivoks> i ocekujem da iskon podnese dio troska, s obzirom da ce onda kasnije moci zaradjivati u tom dijelu grada
<ivoks> gdje ima podosta firmi
<ivoks> sigurno ce se naci pokoja koja ce htjeti 20mbit
<ivoks> i slicno
<jelly> ivoks: dajem im tjedan dana prije nego te uputim jos na (bivse kolege u) amis(u) :-)
<vileni> SweetMuffin: frend kaze da je ovaj super http://www.giztop.com/xiaomi/redmi-note3/xiaomi-redmi-note3.html
<vileni> iako, to je 5.5", mozda imaju i manje modele
<SweetMuffin> vileni: 3jka mi je skupa, gledao sam redmi note 2 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: ali sta nije to cca 20$ iznad limita koji si naveo gore?
<SweetMuffin> vileni: limit je psiholoski,uvazavam svaki prijedlog. Htio sam, reci da mi se redmi 3 cini sjajan, ali ... cek, sad sam pogledao kaj mi se otvori iza URL-a koji si dao, inace su masu skuplji od te cijene 
<SweetMuffin> da, 32G/3G verzija je 240$ 
<vileni> pa da, cini se jak za te pare
<SweetMuffin> skupo mi to 
<vileni> pa ako ima sd
<vileni> :)
<SweetMuffin> Si kupovao kad s tog sajta ?
<vileni> ja sam sad presao na nexus5, no sd and no removable battery for me 
<vileni> frend je narucio nekidan curi to
<vileni> mislim da je jso u tranzitu
<SweetMuffin> Ahh, znaci jos ne zna kakva je situacija. 
<SilverSpace> temperatura mi je u stanu 25° a ne grijem od jutra :)
<vileni> SweetMuffin: poslao upit da vidim jel ima on iskustva iz prve ruke sa tim sajtom
<SweetMuffin> :* :*
<vileni> da sad kupujem razmislio bi o tako necemu, jer cijena se cini ok
<vileni> ali kako se nexus5 ponasa, necu jos neko vrijeme morati :)
<jelly> https://neutrinomobile.hr/xiaomi-redmi-note-3-dual-32gb-silver.html 2300kn
<jelly> kad pise "garancija 24 mjeseca" odmah mi je toplije pri srcu nego kad kupim od kineza
<SweetMuffin> jelly: i ja sam to gledao :) 
<jelly> to je proracunati rizik, dal ces platit po tecaju 1 USD = 10 kn i imat neku sigurnost, ili ces kupit od kineza i ak imas srece usparat na carini i pdv il ne
<SweetMuffin> Sad sam malo produmao o daosadasnjim iskustvima s uvozom, kaj se ikad ikom desilo da ne plati sva davanja, meni ne :) 
 * jelly dize ruku
<SweetMuffin> o0o0o
<jelly> stigao mob preko DHL-a 2012, nisam platio ni pdv i carinu ;-)
<SweetMuffin> *gasp* 
<jelly> ali za onaj iduci 2013 je zato bilo i pdv i carina i lezarina i jos nesto 
 * hrvojem je platio dozvolu od hakoma kad je kupovao kindle prije 5-6g
<SweetMuffin> kak cesto uopce mijenjate telefone ? meni trenutni traje trecu godinu 
<jelly> meni je onaj 2013 trajao godinu i po
<vileni> ja sam imao S4 cca 2 i pol godine
<jelly> da se nije pokvario, vjerojatno bi ga i sad koristio
<SweetMuffin> thx
<jelly> i zato sad razmisljam o ajfonu
<vileni> tj od 2013 isto mislim
<SweetMuffin> dobijem nekakav mail od percone i gruntam kak su me nasli, zaboravios am da sam se predplatio na mailing listu :) 
<jelly> (i upravo zato sto se pokvario sad vise gledam kak uzeti nesto sa 2 godine garancije u EU)
<vileni> to je lijepo kad imas garanciju, ali meni se nijedan jos nije pokvario, unutar garantnog roka ili izvan
<SweetMuffin> Meni obicno baterija prdne
<vileni> primarni kriterij mi je vanilla os
<vileni> a samsung ne zelim ni pogledati vise
<jelly> svak se cese di ga svrbi
<jelly> ja bi uzeo i samsung kad bi samsung obecao da ce imati OS update i zakrpe bar 2-3 godine
<jelly> a ne da imam remote-rootabilan uredjaj
<SweetMuffin> :) A ti ga , istovremeno, ne mozes sebi rootati :)
<jelly> mogu sam sebi znas kaj :-)
<SweetMuffin> :) Kad si gibak :) 
<vileni> jelly: S4 je imao, neznam na kojeg su ga zadnje apgrejdali
<vileni> 5.x.x nesto
<vileni> ali kad apgrejdas smece, obicno dobijes vece smece
<vileni> i druga stvar, to je bio flagship '13 
<jelly> vileni: je imao, nakon sto su dobili packu od EU
<vileni> neznam kako su slabiji modeli prosli
<jelly> stigao mi je pocetkom godine OTA za S4mini
<jelly> nigdje u changelogu ne pise nista vezano za security
<vileni> ja sam na kraju flashao GPE rom na s4, dobio dupli lifetime iz baterije
<jelly> ali vidi se novi build kernela i selinux policyja
<jelly> ne-kolega-nego-vendor ima isti model, flashao na ciganmod
<vileni> i kako mu se ponasa?
<vileni> meni su cijanodzeni postali bezveze, sve nesto korporativno sad
<jelly> navodno je ok
<SweetMuffin> Zakaj bi itko napisao ovakav query: "select sysdate(), sleep(5), sysdate()" ?
<SweetMuffin> Da uspori stroj ? :D
<jelly> zato sto nema sleep u aplikaciji ;-)
<jelly> select 1+1 from dual;
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: blind sql injection?
<Mmike> iako obicno SLEEP() ode u WHERE onda
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel apple u nekim problemima?
 * SilverSpace danas malo lud kaj si mora sve isponova slagati kodi
<SilverSpace> nightmare
<vileni> ma kako uvijek pogode u 16:00 :)
<jelly> ko, ko, korisnik?
<jelly> ili ovo dvoje init ovaca
<jelly> brijem da im je Å¡ef zabranio radit poslije tog vremena?
<SilverSpace> vileni: cron :) 
<jelly> 00 16 * * * pkill irssi
<jelly> && DISPLAY=:0 xmessage 'GIBAT DOMA'
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> žur...
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly> van dam
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ono, imaju los OS, ocajan mobitel.... doduse, mp3 player im je kul
<nicols> ojla!
<dodobas> F3
<SilverSpace> fuj
<Mmike> cudan mi je mail server
<Mmike> dodao sam stroj u mynetworks
<Mmike> i mogu 'fejkat' mejl od bilokud
<Mmike> osim sa noreply@mojadomena.com
<Mmike> (mojadomena.com je jedna od domena koju taj server posluzuje)
<Mmike> i ne kuzim zasto
<Mmike> dobijem: Sender address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table
<Mmike> al' kad saljem s druge domene (noreply@prvadomena.com), to uredno prodje
<Mmike> i prvadomena.com je hostana na tom serveru
<Mmike> noreply@ alias ne postoji nigdje, niti taj mailbox postoji
<Mmike> jelly, ^^ imas mozda ideju?
<jelly> ke
<jelly> Mmike: pasteaj "postconf -n", "postconf -Mf" i relevantne linije iz /var/log/mail.log za jedan pokusaj slanja 
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/8g, http://jebo.me/pas/64, http://jebo.me/pas/2n
<SilverSpace> franko test iz hrvatskog 47/48 
<SilverSpace> jedina petica u razredu
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-27
<SilverSpace> jutr
<jelly> zijevtro
<SilverSpace> https://www.latesthackingnews.com/16-raspberry-pi-zero-cluster-on-single-board/
<SweetMuffin> “What is the quality you most like in a man?
<SweetMuffin> The ability to return books.”
<SweetMuffin> ― David Bowie
<SweetMuffin> zijevtro ! 
<SilverSpace> kazem jutros franku sad hocu nakon hrvatskok peticu i iz tjelesnog 
<SilverSpace> nemoj pretjerivati 
<SilverSpace> kaze franko
<SweetMuffin> Ako hoces 5ardu iz hrvatskok morti ces poraditi na gramatici, SilverSpace  :) 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> starog konja ne mozes nauciti voziti
<SweetMuffin> :) /me zamisli kako objasnjava kvacilo konju 
<SilverSpace> hrvatski mi je bio najomrzeniji predmet
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: lol
<SilverSpace> mislis na kumplung :)
<SweetMuffin> Ja nisam nish mrzil u skoli, najmanje sam volio predmete u kojima sam ( kasnije sam to skuzio ) imao lose predavace. To sam si kasnije doma nadoknadjival . 
<SweetMuffin> kuMplung, care carski ! :) 
<SweetMuffin> Oj si fruštuk mazni, handrast si kad si gladen :)
<SweetMuffin> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o7rc6Kz0jeA6kfZ8k/giphy.gif # ovo je kofer, a ne ti 
<Mmike> Hruttar Mortter.
<SweetMuffin> Kaj, zelis nam dobro jutro s Murtera ?! 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7qisJ_KuYI&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: 러블리즈(Lovelyz) "Ah-Choo" Official MV - 0:03:42 - 2979841 views - 42352 likes / 2179 dislikes
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ^^ :D
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKWYqimBZVk
<datase> YouTube: KPOP Summer Party Mix 2 - 1:10:19 - 53718 views - 397 likes / 8 dislikes
<SweetMuffin> Kolegica me "hrani" tim sranjima svakom prilikom :) 
<SweetMuffin> Kaj je naj gore, svaka pjesma ima 14m lajkova, pa ti imaj obraza reci da je smece :) 
<SilverSpace> odoh se obrijati
<SilverSpace> de dvotjedna brada
<SilverSpace> brz sam
<dodobas> F6
<SweetMuffin> Kolegica izasla iz ureda, idem joj na brzinu instalirat' windows 10 prije nego se vrati :) 
<SilverSpace> jebeni su ovi ruski zileti
<SweetMuffin> Ja i to iz kine uzimam :) SilverSpace to od njihovog celika ? 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: koliko citam, proizvode toliko toga ( celika ) da su globalno dumpnuli cijene i unistavaju konkurenciju 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: da znam da su kinezi sve pokupovali 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: mozda sam nejasno napisao, svjetsko trziste celika kontrolira Rusija , kinezi samo kradu zilete :) 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ovo da mi je nabaviti :) http://karlo-ban.com/?page_id=14
<Mmike> mirka: PRIJATELJICE!
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: ja imam klasicnu preklopnu britvu, jos samo da nabavim muda da se pocnem brijati s njom 
<mirka> ooooi Mmike! jutrance
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> SweetMuffin: jel te zanimaju detalji o onom narucivanja moba? :)
<SweetMuffin> vileni: naravno. Daj jebomepasni da svi vide
<vileni> SweetMuffin: privatni je chat pa bi radije na mail :)
<SweetMuffin> moze ! botanicar@gmail.com
<SweetMuffin> FalaLepa ! 
<Mmike> mirka: kaj ce se rucat danas finoga?
<Mmike> mirka: bas bi mogli sefa nagovorit da vas (i mene) odvede u Srbina na rucak jedan dan! :D
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: bio sam juce u srbina, pitaj me kaj sam pojeo :) 
<mirka> Mmike: heh, ne bih se bunila :D danas je tjestenina na redu, al fina, domaca :)
<Mmike> mirka: fino se hranimo, to je skroz ok :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ooo, prase jedno, iso, ne da nisi zvao, nego nisi nist nit reko!
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: kaj si jeo?
<Mmike> tj, pojeo :D
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: nisam zaboravio na deal da odemo s decom, osho sam s malim nekaj gricnut izmedju izlaska s posla i odlaska na djecji rodjendan. Dakle, ubio sam gurmansku pljeskavicu , zapeceni grah i pola filipovih cevapa. Umro.sam.
<Mmike> fino :)
<SilverSpace> pm. jebo te led 115kg 
<SweetMuffin> Nda, nekak sam u prostor izmedju sve te klope smjestio i 2 piva :) 
<Mmike> iako, znas da oni nemaju gurmansku na meniju? :D
<Mmike> al' naprave ako narucis :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: nisam ni pogledo meni, uso, narucio, dobio :D
 * SilverSpace treba prestati jest
<SweetMuffin> Hahaha, to je to, zato idem k srbinu, gost je gladan, gost dobije jest' :)
<SweetMuffin> Razveselilo me, suzio sam danas da me R.Bolkovic vise nema na ignore listi :) 
<SweetMuffin> *skuzio
<SweetMuffin> Fakat mi je simpa tip, kad pise.
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: lol
<SilverSpace> lol google http://is.gd/gpsJK6
<SilverSpace> muzicki kofer 
<SilverSpace> to mi je bio zadatak proslog ljeta sloziti 
<SilverSpace> za tulum  na rijecnoj plazi kupe
<SweetMuffin> "muzicki kofer" danas, kad mozes bezicno spojiti internet repozitorij muzike, telefon i wireless zvucnik ? Rekao bih da ti zadatak nije bio tezak :)
<jelly> jeftino, al ipak lose http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orange-Pi-One-ubuntu-linux-and-android-mini-PC-Beyond-and-Compatible-with-Raspberry-Pi-2/32603308880.html
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: nije bitno kaj pustas nego da je bucno a ovo mi se vidi dosta bucno 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: je
<SilverSpace> sank za tulum http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-pyRvgEi0zBA/UV1SGK0tfCI/AAAAAAAAFKQ/WerfKYufU0o/s1600/Bartendro.jpg
<SilverSpace> ono mjesas sve u duture
<SilverSpace> koktel bar
<SweetMuffin> Treba staviti masku ispred i 5-6 gumbica povezanih na random generator ; sve to zapakirati i prodavati kao "cocktail generator"
<SweetMuffin> Od ceg je napravljen mehanizam gore ? Izgleda mi kao infuzomat :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: izgledaju kao pumpice za dijalizu
<SilverSpace> sve to pokrece RPI
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko kaki plugin za konverziju valuta
<Mmike> ili mozda cmdtool? :D
<SweetMuffin> utipkam u gugl X HRK to EUR :) 
<Mmike> da, komplikovano
<SweetMuffin> A koji ti je scenario koristenja, to bi napadao masinski ili kaj ?
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> sam da mi brzo bude
<Mmike> da ne moram  imat poseban tab i googlat
<Mmike> brbnem
<SweetMuffin> Mislim da sam vidjao nadojebe za chrome, ali nisam siguran kako rade i zao mi je radne plohe koju taj nadojeb uzme za sebe 
<SweetMuffin> trebas samo HRK/USD/EUR konverziju ili zelis da mozes birati ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima za chrome nadojeb
<SilverSpace> HNB Tečajna lista
<SilverSpace> http://www.kunalipa.com/blog/razno/hnb-tecajna-lista-prosirenje-za-google-chrome.php
<SilverSpace> slika kad je bio $ 5,6
<SilverSpace> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kunalipa.kunalipa
<SilverSpace> zgodno
<vileni> Mmike: http://www.pauza.hr/jelovnik/brko-i-brko
<Mmike> brko i brko :)
<vileni> danas cemo vidjeti kakvi su
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: nekad me bas razocaras :( Kak si mogao napisati na FB ad je odoo sranje u manje od 30 rijeci ?! 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: disejblat cu te
<SweetMuffin> Nemres me disejblat :) Promijenit cu si odentifikacijske oznake i pratiti te kao "mala namigusa BG" :)
<SweetMuffin> I, zakaj se ljutis, na hamburger koji ima okus k'o drek potrosis 4 kartice teksta, a na drek koji izgleda kao ERP potrosis 5 rijeci :)
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> bas ja sad moram citati o dreku kad mi se sprema rucak 
<jelly> taman sam navikao na gigabit doma, vec je 10G oprema dobrih cijena http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-ProSAFE-12-Port-10GBase-T-XS712T-100NES/dp/B00BWBLL6S
<SweetMuffin> jelly: brijes da ces u iducem obnavljanju mrezne opreme doma uopce gledati zicu ? Meni je ac standard umalo i previse, a brijem da ce nas brzo podariti i necim brzim 
<jelly> da, pogotovo ak bude djece po stanu
<SweetMuffin> Huh, zice sam smetaju ako imas dece po stanu, kak si to povezao na nacin da je zakljucak da zelis zice ? 
<jelly> ne zelim wireless tamo di ima dece 
<jelly> a zice su vec u zidu
<SilverSpace> ja da nemam iPad odavno bi iskljucio wifi za po doma
<rut> bojis se EM zracenja jelly .. 
<jelly> onog u GHz rangeu, da
<ivoks> radio valova?
<ivoks> pfff
<rut> pa onda nebi smio na ulicu izaci .. nigdje .. stan u olovo ili al foliju obljepit
<jelly> aha, pa ti ne znas
<jelly> rut: vec imam stan pofarban uzemljenom farbom, to skida 20-30dB 
<rut> brb
<rut> >
<rut> ?
<rut> prvi put cujem .. imas ti nekih problema ?? 
<jelly> ne, ti?
<rut> nemam .. 
<rut> al onda i mobitel baci iz stana kroz prozor
<rut> zabadava ti bojanje
<jelly> mobitel je uglavnom najgora stvar jer ga drzis najblize
<SilverSpace> sagradis kucu od cigle koja se ne pece i nemas problema u njoj ni jedan mobitel ne radi 
<rut> nekuzim cemu tolika panika ..
<jelly> pa nije panika
<rut> a onda cemu to ?
<jelly> nego briga za potencijalne dugorocne posljedice
<rut> ma glupost .. ioank moras van izaci 
<rut> ici radit 
<rut> itd itd .. 
<rut> vise te mobitel i bazne stanice ozrace nego wifi u kuci 
<jelly> da, i mogu zato imati dio gradske vreve gdje tih elemenata ima manje
<jelly> bazne stanice uopce ne zrace puno jer su dovoljno daleko
<rut> mislis ? u ZG .. pa tamo ne da nema nego ima na svakom cosku zracenja koliko hoces
<rut> to ti mislis .. pogledaj malo krovove zgrada kad ides na posao pa izbroji .. sutra javi koliko si ih nabrojio 
<jelly> ne mislim, gledao sam signal prije i nakon farbanja :-)
<jelly> sam mobitel ti kaze koliko ima signala i na koju se baznu spojio
<rut> nije to vukojebina pa da stavis 1 baznu stanicu i pokriva 10km
<rut> moras shvatit cim vise betona i celika tim vise stanica :)
<jelly> ne moram shvatit, to je sve uzeto u obzir
<SilverSpace> rut: ak vec moras na poslu i do posla pa ne trebas onda i doma 
<jelly> idealno ce biti u iducih 10 godina napraviti dovoljno para za preselit se u vukojebinu ili na otoke
<rut> uglavnom zivjet ces onoliko koliko ti je zapisano .. to sto ti radis su bedastoce
<rut> eto .. 
<SilverSpace> doma ipak najvise provodis
<jelly> a do tad cu bar u svom stanu imati dva reda velicina manje GHz shuma
<rut> opet neshvacas .. jel znas kad ti je zapisano da ces otici ?
<jelly> rut: ljudi rade razne bedastoce pa nikom nista
<rut> i od cega ?
<rut> ako znas to dvoje onda OK .. 
<jelly> jel znas ti sto je statistika?
<jelly> to je podjednako bedasto pitanje
<rut> ako neznas .. zabadava ti to bojanje kad sutra moze umjesto EM-a biti kriv obican biciklist koji ce te pokupit 
<rut> eto ..
<rut> neda mi se vise ..
<jelly> i bolje
<rut> vise ti steti udisanje smrada i hrana koju jedes nego EM
<jelly> velis, ne da ti se vise
<rut> osim ak ti nije radar pored glave :) i opet neces od toga umrjet niti imat posljedice
<rut> moram i radit nesto :) ... 
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/pogled-iz-spavace.jpg
<rut> hahaha
<rut> tcom ili 
<jelly> ne
<jelly> ali velim, na kraju je ispalo da je to manji problem od lokalnih emitera
<rut> cime si mjerio zracenje u stanu ?
<jelly> mobitelom i kalkulatorom
<rut> pa onda si izmjerio samo odredeni dio spektra :)
<rut> sto je sa iznad i ispod ?
<jelly> mozes mu rec da koristi samo 2G ili samo 3G ili samo 4G
<rut> http://adr-natura.com/product/zastita-od-zracenja-dalekovoda/zastitna-boja/
<rut> ako si dao tolike pare za boju .. ajmeee
<SweetMuffin> zakaj se opce raspravljate o temi s vektorom ispravno/krivo ? Svak' za sebe zna. Meni je interesantnije pitati kakvu je boju kupio nego "jesi ti normalan ,znas da ces prije umrijeti od raka prostate jer ne drkas" :) 
<rut> a vidi njega .. ljubomoran ?
<SweetMuffin> Also, ako se dobro sjecam, za mene je bolje da sam blizu bazne stanice nego da sam udaljen ( samo glede zracenja) ne ? 
<rut> tebi ce prije zena presudit :P
<jelly> nisam, moja je bila jos skupljna 
<jelly> i opce mi nije zao
<SweetMuffin> rut: ma jok, nego znam da si i inace ne znas rganizirati dan, pa mi je zao da na tako benignu temu trosis vrijeme :9
<rut> muffin .. nemam ja linux da si moram organizirat dan kad bi mi curilo na sve strane
<rut> vrlo jednostavno
<SweetMuffin> rut: ti si svoj dan sjebes bez softvera, to si vec razlozio :) 
<jelly> zao mi je sto nisam prvo mjerio da zakljucim da treba farbat vise sa strane nego od tih sektorskih gore
<SweetMuffin> jelly: vise te ozraci susedov wifi nego bazna ? 
<rut> cime .. sto kazem da su to gluposti i nepotrebno zamaranje koliko EM zracenja ima wifi 
<jelly> SweetMuffin: i to 2-3 reda velicine :-)
<SweetMuffin> rut: cinjenica je da si mi samo utvaramo da znamo kurca o dugotrajnom zlaganju zracenju te vrste. Nje da vec 100 godina imamo wifi-crowded urbane zone u kojima provodimo 24/7
<jelly> ma pazi, dugorocne posljedice izlaganja su za sada nejasne
<jelly> kratko-srednjerocne su jasne za red velicine .5-1W i udaljenosti "drzim mobitel u dzepu kod jajaca"
<rut> idem ja zapalit jednu i uvjeren sam da ce mi to vise stetit nego 5 dana biti u prostorji sa wifi-em
<SweetMuffin> i, ovo kaj je jelly iznad napisao isto stoji, i ovo malo istrazivanja koje je provedeno je provedeno nad jednim dijelom spektra, a mi svako malo u svakodnevicu dodajemo jos koji. Kombiniranu metriku nije nitko ni pokusao napraviti
<jelly> prije 40 godina su svi lijecnici uredno pusili cigarete i smijali se
<SweetMuffin> Drito zakaj se ne smijem nikom tko brije na oprez. 
<SweetMuffin> Sjetilo me i na Amerike i onaj trend da pri kupnji cipela pogledas kak ti stoji cipela na rengenu :) 
<SweetMuffin> Jer, kaj ti moze bit' :)
<jelly> bile su i paste za zube s radonom, za sjajne zube
<Mmike> ja bi jeo
<Mmike> nekaj fino
<Mmike> nekaj
<Mmike> socno
<Mmike> i masno
<Mmike> nekaj da se cijedi nis obraze
<SweetMuffin> VEGE SARMU !
<Mmike> da
<SweetMuffin> oovaj tuntorov disc burner duze kalkula checksume nego przi :) 
<Mmike> i kuhanu brokulicu
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: kupi si bolji proc
<SweetMuffin> Joj kaj ja brokulu volim <3
<SilverSpace> cobanac 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: imam i5, bed je kaj nije zakucan na 100%, valjda tuntor kuzi da drkam jos 100 stvari pa nice-a przach 
<Mmike> ja ne 
<Mmike> gorka mi je :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, moze, to zna bit fino ak je dobro napravljeno
<rut> eto vidis .. mike bi nesto masno i fino .. i sad zato kaj to nije zdravo on bi se toga trebao ostavit i jesti tikvice 
<Mmike> al' nekak si vise brijem da bi jeo
<Mmike> HARAM-BURGER
<Mmike> kakve tikvice, brate, TO je tek gorko :)
<Mmike> tikvice mogu ak su pohane s krumpirom i spekom i jajima i svime da se iste opce ne kuze :)
<SweetMuffin> rut: postapalica kaze "nadji sto volis i pusti da te ubije" , brijem da jelly ne voli radio zracenje tak jako k'o mmike cevape :)
<rut> i spricano ko zna cime .. i upilo ko zna koliko EM zracenja iz zemlje iz svemira i umjetno stvoreno 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: brokula gorka?
<SweetMuffin> rut: e, ovo drugo si dobro rek'o 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: gorka, da
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ne nuzno! ne bi mi klinac jeo da je gorka u varivu
<SilverSpace> karfiol je gorki i los 
<rut> nema tice do prasice :)
<SilverSpace> brokula je bas fina
<rut> pa makar sutra krepo 
<jelly> sasvim je jasno da vise steti to sto se ni 20 minuta dnevno ne prosecem nego mobitel
<SilverSpace> brokula i karfiol se ne smiju kuhati u komadu onda su gorki 
<Mmike> jelly: SAD se ustani i proseci se!
<jelly> fakof
<rut> dobro si mu reko mike
<jelly> zapravo, idem napravit kamilicu 
 * SweetMuffin se ispravi , brokulica ( ono malo od brokule) je fina, brokula .. moze proci
 * SweetMuffin ode prosetat' do mobitela 
 * Mmike ode prosetat do frizidera
<Mmike> valjda ima neki camambert tamo
<rut> muffin ono gore sto si napisao za prostatu ... ako i drkas znas da kazu da mozes osljepit .. tak da ni to nije dobro 
<SweetMuffin> rut: fucka mi se, ionako zmirim dok dr*am :) 
<SweetMuffin> Mogu i oslijepiti, dok ne dovrsim posao, necu skuziti , poslije nije bitno :D
<rut> pored zene to radis ?! 
<rut> svasta
<Mmike> pored zene, sa zenom, uz zenu, nad zenom, pod zenom...
<SilverSpace> prije zene
<vileni> Mmike: ok je ovaj brko&brko
<vileni> malo su im neuredni hamburgeri, sve ispada, pogotovo u texas
<jelly> bug il fichur
<SweetMuffin> Fakat, di ima urednih hamburgera ? To jos nisam jeo. U stvari mi svi fastfoodovi idu na onu stvarcicu s ulijevanjem previse umaka i nabacivanjem sastojaka. 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: u mcdonaldsu, jer nema skoro nista u njima :)
<jelly> oni u maredo izgledaju uredno
<SweetMuffin> vileni: zivio sam ~6 godina pored mcD-a , otisao sam unutra 2x :) 
 * SweetMuffin pishe maredo u to-do
<Mmike> vileni: to si sad bio iso probo?
<vileni> Mmike: zaboravljas da sam ja tu vezan za stol :)
<vileni> narudzba je bila
<Mmike> aha aha
<vileni> ja sam jeo baconburger
<vileni> sa spekmezom
<Mmike> dodobasichu, kad cemo se mi druzit?
<Mmike> SPEKMEZ!
<Mmike> jeo sam jucer kod ice pekmez od narance sa habanero papricicama
<Mmike> nije fino :)
<Mmike> slatko, a ljuto
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ico to priperma da bi posluzilo kao dodatak nekom jelu, ili to ludjak maze na kruh samo ? :D
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: to mu neki frend radio pa mu dao
<Mmike> ima taj s habaneroom, ima neki sa scorpion pepperima i bhut jolokiom
<Mmike> i neki treci koji njie jako sladak i odlican je, al' sam zabroavio kaj je unutri
<SweetMuffin> Vish, pekmez od naranci je sam po sebi dobra ideja za nagodinu ( ili sezona domacih naranci jos traje ? )
<SilverSpace> koje minijature http://thechive.com/2016/01/26/impossibly-tiny-drawings-are-highly-pleasing-to-the-eye-33-photos/
 * Mmike bi neki mali prijenosni hotspot
<Mmike> po mogucnosti da je LTE capable :)
<vileni> Mmike: nadje se toga na njuskalu
<Mmike> vileni: brijes?
<Mmike> imas neku preporuku?
<vileni> Mmike: nope, nisam imao doticaja sa takvim uredjajima jedno 5 godina, a tada nije ni bilo LTE
<vileni> http://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/4g-lte-modem-wifi-mifi-router-huawei-e5372-150-50mbit-odkljucan-oglas-14675486
<vileni> Mmike: ili ovaj 
<vileni> https://www.links.hr/hr/mobilni-router-tp-link-tl-m7350-bezicni-prijenosni-4g-lte-router-150mbps-wifi-sim-microsd-baterija-2550mah-053524108
<Mmike> vileni: http://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/samsung-lte-mobile-hotspot-pro-oglas-15409384
<Mmike> thnx! :)
<rut> Mmike to napravis od sx763 modema sa lte stickom .. za sitne pare
<rut> isprobano i radi :)
<Mmike> s tim nemrem na livadu
<SilverSpace> 4G
<SilverSpace> ja nedavno vip homebox slozio na sve kartice
<SilverSpace> nazalost radi samo GPRS i EDGE
<Mmike> ma imam neki htc wildfire
<Mmike> koji ne radi bas najbolje
<Mmike> radi ok kad telefoniras s njim i to
<Mmike> kad postane wifi-djelioc nekad radi pol sata i onda se zgasi
<SilverSpace> pregrije se 
<SilverSpace> ?
<rut> http://postimg.org/image/igtdvob9p/ 
<rut> ja od tog malog govneta radio to .. 
<rut> djelio se dabe tj. dobio dabe 2 komada
<Mmike> rut: al' to nije  bas maleno
<Mmike> tj, nema bateriju
<rut> 5v ti treba .. moze na bateriju radit ili prek usb-a
<rut> cca 5x5cm kutijica
<rut> http://www.tp-link.com/sa/products/details/cat-14_TL-MR3020.html
<SilverSpace> ja imam onog jos manjg
<rut> http://www.tp-link.com/sa/products/details/cat-4691_TL-MR3040.html
<rut> silver koji ?
<rut> nisam vidio manjeg tj. neznam za manjeg
<SilverSpace> TPlink_WR703N
<SilverSpace> i 16mb rom sam zalemio unutra
<SilverSpace> to mi za na more sa stikom bonbon
<rut> mislis flash 
<SilverSpace> da flas rom
<rut> to im je mana da .. svi su 4mb flash ... sa 8 se vec lakse dise a sa 16 mozes svasta :)
<SilverSpace> ram mi se nije dalo lemiti
<SilverSpace> mada sam ga nabavio 
<rut> ja sam na tome malom cudu vrtio bsd .. radi ljepo ali .. 2Ghz wifi .. da je 5 odavno bi vec koristio za linkove 
<SilverSpace> meni za more upiknem ga u bateriju i radi 
<SilverSpace> openwrt gore
<vileni> ja sam htio 703 isto koristiti, pa mi nije prepoznavao stick
<vileni> jos jedan gadget koji ne koristim
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> vileni: kakav si to stik imao neka exzotika
<vileni> SilverSpace: huawei neki
<vileni> uglavnom, i ja bi neki mifi
<jelly> autotrans u autobusima ima huawei-je
<SilverSpace> vileni: huawei mora svaki raditi na openwrt
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa to sam i ja mislio
<vileni> i onda ovog nije htio prepoznati
<SilverSpace> ja sam dva slozio i oba rade
<SilverSpace> razliciti modeli su bili huawea
<vileni> e, mozda je bio ZTE LTE
<SilverSpace> i na openwrt se hvale da nepostoji ni jedan stick koji ne radi na opewrt
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni, kaj mu dodje MIFI ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti je w a ne m
<SilverSpace> kad si zadnji puta iso okulisti :)
 * SilverSpace umire od smijeha
<Mmike> vileni [16:26:07] uglavnom, i ja bi neki mifi
<Mmike> ne znam ja tko ti treba okulista, deda ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> MW
<Vjetar> rndarnda
<jelly> MIFI je MmikeovWIFI
<jelly> (mobilni wifi AP, kaj bi bilo)
<jelly> nije li ocito iz konteksta bez da si ikad cuo za tu kraticu, o cem se pricalo
<vileni> Mmike: tako se to zvalo po amerikama
<SilverSpace> milf
<SilverSpace> nis mi nije jasno tri hdmi i samo mi jedan prepoznaje pravi rezoluciju od androida
<SilverSpace> kaj je jos cudnije prije je to radilo na hdmi 1 sad je to na hdmi 3
<Mmike> jelly, pa, nije :) da je, nebi pitao, demit :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: granicno ispravni kabel?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma nije na koji god kabel ukopcam imam ih tri
<SilverSpace> isto
<SilverSpace> nesto je do androida
<SilverSpace> jer u postavkama nema nigdje gdje bi se rezulucija pokazala
<SilverSpace> tj. namjestala
<SilverSpace> u staro verziji je bilo 
<Mmike> Kakva
<Mmike> Utakmica!
<Mmike> Ali
<Mmike> Kakva
<Mmike> Utakmica!!!
<obruT> kakva ?
<obruT> koji sport uopce ?
<ipozgaj> kakva utakmica, da?
<ipozgaj> vidim svi se raspisali
<ipozgaj> sto se uopce igra
<ipozgaj> sigurno vaterpolo ili rukomet, a.k.a sport za kojeg nikog ne boli kuki :)
<ipozgaj> i kojeg profesionalno igra manje od 10 drzava na svijetu :)
<ipozgaj> yep, I was right :)
<ipozgaj> nelose svejedno, sigurno smo potplatili suce
<obruT> jel vaterpolo ili rukomet ? :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> rukomet
<Mmike> naime, francuzi su nas ubili i onda su izgubili od poljaka
<Mmike> i mi smo mogli dalje samo u snovima - da norvezani dobiju francuze, a da mi dobijemo poljake sa 11 ili vise razlike
<Mmike> dobili smo ih sa 14 :)
<obruT> eh te kombinacije...
<obruT> meni tak svejedno, dobili, izgubili... zivot ide dalje :)
<obruT> treba ic u krevet, citat strip ili sto vec...
<ipozgaj> nista, moram onda malo zajebavati poljake na poslu
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-28
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<dodobas> F8
<Mmike> Hruttim Meurtagant!
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj nije f16
<SilverSpace> da mi je bilo jucer vidjeti francuze 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno su gledali utakmicu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: imam samo do F12 ... :)
<Mmike> dodobas: kacemo na nekve hambureke
<dodobas> ovaj tjedan mi odgovara nikako... 
<Mmike> dodobas: :(
<dodobas> a danas sam svugdje po malo... sutra idem na FOSDEM
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> glad
<SweetMuffin> 'jutro ! 
<jelly> 🗺
<Mmike> ne vidim to procitat
<Mmike> ne vidim!
<SweetMuffin> Koje je formalno radno vrijeme gradskih vrtica ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: po ugovoru dijete predaješ na 10 satnu brigu, osim ako nisi drugačije potpisao
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: isto tako ovisi od vrtića do vrtića. Realno od 06:00 do negdje 17:30
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: u stvari, dajem ga na brigu u trajanju DO 10 sati
<VjetarSaSunca> ma to SweetMuffin 
<SweetMuffin> I to je zakonska regula, nema vrdanja
<SweetMuffin> Pitam jer danas moram ici galamiti na tete jer ne dolaze na vrijem ne posao, a na sajtu im ne pise radno vrijeme , kao ni na sajtu grada zagreba
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: realno progledati će ti kroz prste ako ti i žena imate sjebano radno vrijeme pa ga recimo ostavljate u 6 i kupite u 17
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: eeee
<VjetarSaSunca> polako s tom galamom
<VjetarSaSunca> Prije 8:00 je dežutstvo
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: moj je problem u tome sto imaju dezurstvo od 6, a u 6:45 jos nema nikog - poslijedicno mi kasnimo na posao 
<SweetMuffin> I, boli me kua ako je dezurstvo, dezurni ili redovni - nije na poslu 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: samo nemoj dizati previše buke, riješi to diskretno, ozbač
<SweetMuffin> Kuis, mene tu ne prcaju jako, ali zeni mi umalo prijete tezom povredom radne discipline jer kasni 
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: diskretno sam vec postupio, mjesecima najavljujem u koliko cu sati doci 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: sve mi je jasno, ali ne želiš još i  tete iz vrtića na vratu kad te etiketiraju kao "nasilnog roditelja"
<SweetMuffin> Sad idem galamiti, ako ne pomogne idem pisati dopise, a akoni to ne pomogne idem s frendom novinarem jedno jutro do vrtica
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: iz iskustva, ne diži galamu. Riješi to u diskreciji s ravnateljicom/ravnateljem
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: nek me etiketiraju kao galamdziju, bolje nego kao "onog kaj je ostao bez posla jer kasni, pa sad ne salje dijete u vrtic "
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: kaj se moze desiti, da mi se svete preko djeteta ? I to se da grubo rijesiti. 
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: velim, probao sam na fino
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ma lako to Å¡to oni tebe etiketiraju. Reflektira se (htjeli to oni i li ne) na klinca
<VjetarSaSunca> neće ti se svetiti, ali...
<VjetarSaSunca> Znam iz iskustva kako to ide
<SweetMuffin> Pa, reci onda, kak ide ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Jesi li razgovarao s ravnateljicom?
<SweetMuffin> Nisam htio ici tetama preko glave, ovo sto rade je nesto na sto ravnateljica mora formalno reagirati akos e ja pozalim ( JEL VIDIS KAK IM I TU IDEM NIZ DLAKU !!1 ) :9
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: e pa sad je red da ideš teteama preko glave. 
<SweetMuffin> offtopic: dobijem spam s naslovom "znate li sto vasa zena zeli nochu" .. da je prava reply adresa odgovorio bi s "zeli spavati na miru" :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: jer ravnateljica ionako zna za to, samo prešutno tolerira jer "nitko se nije žalio" :D
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: meni se, subjektivno, cini da bi mi tete vise zamjerile ako ih ravnateljica napenali nego ako im malo galamim 
<SweetMuffin> kad pricamo na temu refleksije na dijete
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ma zna ravnateljica kad one dolaze, nije to mimo nje. Nemoj bit naivan
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: moglo bi biti, malac mi ide u podrucni objekt. No, uvazavam misljenje, probati cu danas jos jednom s tetama, pa dalje kak bude
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: Uglavnom, reci tetama da je to zadnji put da pokušavaš s njima riješiti i da poslije toga ideš na više instance. Ako se niš ne promijeni samo UDRI
<SilverSpace> ujutro tete kasne?
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: jer dan nije pod blagoslovom ravnateljice njihov nerad kurac bi one tebe tako nonšalanto izbjegavale. Ovako, nisu dobile "naređenje" da dođu prije 7 i ne dolaze prije 7
<SilverSpace> to se ovdje gdje je franko nikada nije dogodilo 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: kasne tete koje vode dežurstvo ujutro
<SilverSpace> tu nema koristi otic ravnateljici
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: nisam htio siriti temu, kasne *pojedine* tete. Ove iz Filipove grupe, kad ih dopadne dezurstvo, vec imaju na pol popijenu kavu dok mi dodjemo 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: neko to tete riješe među sobom. Ako se ne dogodi, lijepo ravnateljici
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: naravno da ima koristi otić ravnateljici i reć kako ti poslodavac prijeti stegovnim mjerama jer kasniš na posao zato što nisi dijete htio ostavit pred praznim vrtićem
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: kod nas su bila dezurstva gdje su svu djecu skupljali i poslje ih njihove tete odvedu u svoj prostor
<VjetarSaSunca> Idem - dođem. Porezna zove
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: tako to i ovdje izgleda, na moju nesrecu ima nas samo par koji dolazimo tako rano i odredjene tete si uzimaju slobodu kasniti kad je njihov red da budu dezurne. 
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: muke po obrtniku :(
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: muke po poduzetniku :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zanimljivosti/pogadate-li-zasto-su-arhitekti-most-izgradili-kruzno-1055635
<SweetMuffin> par-don ! 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ko je vidio da je nisam automatksi u sustavu PDV-a nego se moram tamo nekom prijavljivat i nosit pola kile papirnate dokumentacije :D
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: onda treba dic galamu
<SilverSpace> kad pojedine to rade
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: takje, samo je pitanje argumentacije, dozvoljavam mogucnost da sam skroz krivo sve cuo i da je formalno radno vrijeme od 9h ; zato sam pitao od kad rade. Naime, zakonski su duzni u statutu navesti, a na zgradu objesiti radno vrjeme - nisu 
<SilverSpace> da to trebas saznati 
<SilverSpace> da ne uletis ko bili kid
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: pogledaj ugovor s vrtićem
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: u ugovoru pise da je vrijeme definirano statutom vrtica :) 
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: u statutu pise da je definirano internom odlukom 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: jel vrtić na netu?
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: interna odluka nije javno dostupna, a na objektu je samo tabla s adresom, bez radnog vremena 
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: je, http://www.vrtic-maliprinc.zagreb.hr/ 
<SilverSpace> koji gotovan franko sad mu cure spremaju torbu kad ide doma :)
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: ahahahahaha 
<SilverSpace> ne znam kaj bude to iz njega
<SilverSpace> samo gluposti smislja
<SweetMuffin> A znas kaj bu, s 17 godina ce torbati stare Talijanke za novac :) 
<SilverSpace> ::)
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.vrtic-maliprinc.zagreb.hr/UserDocsImages/Obavijest%20o%20upisu%20djece%20za%20ped.%20god.%202015.-2016..pdf
<VjetarSaSunca> " U pravilu od 7 - 17 sati"
<SweetMuffin> Fala ! 
<jelly> Lidl trazi lan admina
<SweetMuffin> *giggle* , jesu im place kao i cijene u trgovini ( cesto ih nema ) ? :D
<jelly> neb znao
<SweetMuffin> Cek, nas lidl ili UK lidl ? Gugl mi izbacio ovog potonjeg 
<jelly> http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/279246/IT-Administrator-mz/ http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/279244/Analiticar-IT-sustava-mz/
<Mmike> vesmasinu, vesmasinu, preporucite mi vesmasinu
<jelly> Miele
<jelly> donekle se rimuje sa Mmike 
<Mmike> neku koja kosta k'o pol mog auta, ne 5/9
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: preporucam ti weshmashian-u 
<Mmike> rotf )
<jelly> cek, neku koja NE kosta ko pol auta ili?
<jelly> ne sjecam se, kaj vozis
<Mmike> daklem, doso mi laptop sa servisa, i vele 'laptop puni, baterija je problem'
<Mmike> nisu mi nist naplatili
<Mmike> jedino sto - baterija radi, laptop ne pni
<Mmike> puni
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: brijem da ti je kit koji je preporucio Beko dao dobar savjet. Oni su BOSH-ova filijala ovih dana, nemres u eko klasi dobiti nekaj bolje od njih ili samsunga ( tako mije receno )
<jelly> beko je zgodan sa 5 godina garancije po defaultu
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ima i candyja jebenih
<Mmike> moja stara ima candyja
<Mmike> da, tih 5g garancije jekul
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: za candy nisam cuo nish ni dobro ni lose, a sam ne znam kaj je ispod haube pa .. 
<jelly> candy moras naknadno prijavit za 40mjeseci garancije i idu s tim da ces zaboravit
<Mmike> moja stra ima candy, i zadvoljna je
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: majku mu staru (!) , kakvo je to uzorkovanje od jednog korisnika :) 
<jelly> moja candy je bila dobra dok nisam ostavio da divlja na 3 noge jednom, otad cudno skripi
<Mmike> jelly: nakanto si ju, velis
<Mmike> 'originalna' tastatura za x220 je ocajna :/
<Mmike> sad to tek vidim, kad sam tipkao po drugom x220
<jelly> Mmike: odsetala se do rupe od top sifona
<jelly> i upala nogica u rupu
<jelly> (zasto se zove top sifon kad je _u podu_)
<jelly> trebo bi bit bottom sifon
<SweetMuffin> ili bar topless, ako je nogica upala u rupu - nije bilo poklopca
<jelly> ma ima poklopca ali 1) nije u ravnini sa plocicama 2) na 1200 rpm oce da bude JAKO ravno
<SweetMuffin> Da, ja sam juce stabilizirao svoju masinu tijekom centrifugiranja na 1200okr. Totalno orgazmicko iskustvo kad zakrenes regulator visine na nogici za 1/4 okretaja, a masina najednom ispusta 10dB manje i ne plese :)
<jelly> sad je vrtim na 1100 uglavnom :-)
<Mmike> jelly: ima susilicu?
<jelly> ne, uzeo sam top load 45cm 
<Mmike> e, te su kul, da
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: on the side note, ja susim ves vrlo kratko nakon centrifuge na 1200 okr. 
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> ali oce bit dosta zguzvano
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: to i ja radim
 * SweetMuffin bi weshmashinu zapremine 40kg, ovu klasicnu i sad zapunimo sam tak , kaj bu dok mali ( i roba) narastu .. 
<Mmike> centrifuga do jaja (mislim da je moja 1400, ako ne onda je 1200 sigurno), i onda susenje 40 minuta
<Mmike> i onda na strik
<Mmike> neke stvari osusim do kraja, carape recimo
<jelly> weshmashina se lako pise sa tabom
<SweetMuffin> :D
<Mmike> weshmashian:  :)
<Mmike> loooooooooool :)
<SweetMuffin> weshmashian, da :)
<jelly> weshmashina!
<SweetMuffin> PaRAnOiDeeeeeeee, zovemo te k'o ozebo sunce, a tebe nema :)
<SweetMuffin> dam se kladit' da frajer ima trigger i na stari nick :)
<Mmike> mozda je porn.com stao :)
<SweetMuffin> lol
<SweetMuffin> Jel matija Zezelj pohodi ovaj kanal, Mmike  ? kit ima istu terminologiju k'o mi :) Nadojeb,drek, sve termine zna :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<SweetMuffin> Brijem da nas prati cijela HR IT scena, nema drugog objasnjenja za stvari koje se dogadjaju :)
<jelly> SweetMuffin: ciganmod?
<SweetMuffin> ^^^^^
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: eotga :)
<matija> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ok-SDpOMeY
<datase> YouTube: Magazin - Ime mi spominje ( MHJ 1997 ) - 0:04:32 - 32754 views - 56 likes / 2 dislikes
<matija> dobar dan
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> jucer bio na nekom sastanku s vendorom, kad ono vendor ld (bojan zdrnja)
<SweetMuffin> lol loll 
<SweetMuffin> ce umrem od smijeha 
 * Mmike jede ojadan rostilj
<SweetMuffin> matija: taman pitam Mmiketa jel ti tu dolazis :) Gledam , terminologija ti je 1/1 uskladjena s onom koja se tu da procitat' :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: di i zakaj ne jedes nekaj bolje :)
<matija> :) on mi se i javio :)
<matija> pa reko stacu, moram to vidit :)
<SweetMuffin> Ahahahahahaha
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: zato kaj me mama odjebala za sofru pa sam morao na branimirac kod trovaca
<Mmike> ugl, da
<Mmike> pricamo o vesmasinama :)
<Mmike> weshmashian se pravi grbo
<SweetMuffin> OK, ako ikad pozelis doci negdje gdje je rijec "nadojeb" samoobjasnjiva, tu smo :D
<Mmike> matija: jel' radi on opce, ili se zajebava opet?
<SweetMuffin> cek, matija je isto pornjavator ?! ahahahahaha
<Mmike> matija je prvo zagorec
<Mmike> onda sve drugo
<matija> ma kao sad sastanmci
<SweetMuffin> +1
<Mmike> MEDJIMUREC!
<Mmike> ne
<matija> cek iskopacu kartu
<Mmike> PODRAVEC!
<matija> TO
 * Mmike nema pojma :)
<matija> sin mi je zagorec
<Mmike> looooooooooooooool :)
<matija> ne, stvarno, rodili smo ga u vz
<SweetMuffin> Auuu, kad se prvi put pijani potucete f kleti, bu bilo kaj za cuti :) 
<matija> tolko dugo nisam bil u kleti :/
<SweetMuffin> gresnice
<Mmike> bas
 * Mmike je pun prijekih pogleda
<jelly> SweetMuffin: a "djidja" za gadget
 * Mmike ima jos jednog takvog, kaj se stalno goricamih preti a nikad nebi pozval
<jelly> i tabletić za tablet
<Mmike> doduse, taj je iz ludbrega :)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: mislim da trebamo poceti formirati interni rijecnik 
<matija> Mmike: tolko vec dugo planiram festu kod sebe da me vec sram to i spomenut
<matija> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOAqvVIjreE
<datase> YouTube: ZAGORSKE - IÅ EL BUM KLETICU.MP3 - 0:04:09 - 9920 views - 15 likes / 0 dislikes
<matija> Mmike: kaj ces onda uzet?
<Mmike> pojma
<matija> neko je reko za miele
<matija> to stvarno valja
<Mmike> ma jok
<matija> al ono stvarno valjs
<Mmike> glupo je
<matija> al skupo majke ti
<matija> mada moja stara je imala miele susulicu, 17 godina
<SweetMuffin> imal' tih Milana rabljenih ? ako su tako dobre, ne bi trebalo imati veze 
<matija> uzela rabljenu 10 godina staru
<matija> pa ju immala jos 7 ili 8
<SweetMuffin> E, to !
<matija> sto svabo nacini to nema da krepa
<matija> krepo je motor doduse, 4k kuna je bil popravak
<Mmike> osim audija :)
<matija> al nakon 17 godina
<SweetMuffin> Ne moze Svabo napravit', a da mi ne mozemo iskoristit' :)
<matija> sve zna!
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ovo za audija ivoksu saljes subliminalne poruke ? :D
<matija> ugl, da, miele je stvarno dobar, skup sa losom mrezom servisera
<Mmike> gle ovog hzovca iz prikrajka :)
<matija> ovi elektroluxi su manje vise za male ljude da misle da su kupili nekaj dobro
<Mmike> matija: nekaj sa 5g garancije, da je susilica+perilica, da ima bar 7kg za ves i da kosta do 5500 kuna
<matija> to meni tak dode
<SweetMuffin> oh, definiralo se i cijenovni okvir, sad je lakse. 
<matija> mislim, ja bi kupijo electrolux da imam para za njega :D
<jelly> imam cron job...
<jelly> 10 03 * * * yum --downloadonly update
<SweetMuffin> i ain't got no job, even cronjobs fail me 
<jelly> u tri i deset za yum
<matija> :D
 * jelly se skriva
<SweetMuffin> jelly: pa svi pametni ( tko pametan trosi RH,znam) to imaju :) kaj ne treba i "-y", da ne zajebava ?
<matija> to ko da kazes -y dist-upgrade -t backports
<matija> meni je to super
<matija> na produkciju oma!
 * SweetMuffin se tek sad sjeti da jelly mozda misli na neki vlak 
<Mmike> zakaj radite probleme di ih nema
<Mmike> -y je ok
<jelly> SweetMuffin: pojma nemam, upravo sam izmislio foru i testiram da je bedasta ili smijesna
<SweetMuffin> matija: kaj imas protiv downloadonly opcije ? Ne sjedimo svi na backbonetu pa da mi je istikua jel povlacim s lokalnog diska ili s repoa u BozjojMateri :9
<SweetMuffin> jelly: nemoj , ima vec RPM paket za to 
<matija> prvo
<matija> to je redhatoid, to se tolko rijetko upgradea da opce neznam cemu imat yum gore, na isto dode da sve kompajliras
<SweetMuffin> jelly: brijem da trazis yum-cron paket
<jelly> ma... U tri i deset za Yumu http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0381849/
 * matija je skuzil referencu
 * Mmike isto :)
<matija> iako nikad nije pogledal film :/
<matija> ni stari, da
 * jelly je sigurno gledao jedno 5 puta al se ne sjeca previse
<SweetMuffin> kaj nije bio "vlak za yumu" ? Ili se to sjecam Talicnog Toma kak je bracu Dalton tamo pratio ? :) 
 * SweetMuffin odluta mislima 
<jelly> moze bit al taj prijevod ne odgovara
<jelly> http://www.googlefight.com/%22u+3%3A10+za+yumu%22-vs-%22vlak+za+yumu%22.php
<SweetMuffin> matija: kak rijetko, sad gledam yum.log, imam bar jednom tjedno nekaj za popatchat kaj ne moze cekati. Istina, moji su serveri katice za kojesta pa imam nadprosjecno puno dreka poinstalirano 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ++
<jelly> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/U_3:10_za_Yumu_(1957.)
<jelly> wtf, ima remake iz 2007
<matija> SweetMuffin: pa kaj ti vrtis?
<matija> jel shared hosting? :)
<SweetMuffin> matija: nene, nisam tak ekstreman, ali imam nakenjana sranja tipa eGroupware i takvi drekovi 
<SweetMuffin> To je tak suplje i mora povlaciti depove iz 3rd party repoa i sto sranja , da svako malo dobijem "ceka te X nadojeba, pozuri, nisu bez veze" mail 
<matija> pitam jer centos je platform of choice za shared hosting, a ako cpanel nadojebes gore imas hrpu dreka
<matija> doduse nisam nikad kuzil zakaj tolko vole centos
<jelly> SweetMuffin: mh, al nadojeb je add-on ili plugin ili extension, a ne zakrpa
<matija> zakaj iko voli centos that is
<jelly> nadojeb != nadogradnja
<jelly> matija: centos je preporucena i stabilna platforma i za druge, npr. Plesk
<Mmike> matija: zato kaj kad ga instaliras ne moras ga dirat 10 godina
<Mmike> to kaj imas prastari softver nikog nije briga
<Mmike> bitno da je stable
<jelly> Mmike: to je pak kua, ako je hosting moras ga krpati redovno
<Mmike> pa krpas ga, instaliras apdejtove
<Mmike> koje ti centos da
<jelly> jeste
<Mmike> al' ces imat postgres 8.0
<Mmike> nesh imat 9.2
<jelly> jeste
<jelly> al nije istina da ga neces dirat
<Mmike> da, krivi izraz 'apt-get upgrade' nije diranje u ovom kontekstu :)
<jelly> imas cca jednako posla ko sa windows serverom, svaki mjesec zakrpe na primjer
<jelly> Mmike: kak nije diranje
<jelly> ako trosi moje vrijeme, onda je diranje
<jelly> jer mu na kraju nikad nemres 100% vjerovat da ce sam sve odradit i da ce se sam uredno rebootat
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ovi kolaboracioni alati su bas sranje. Recimo , uvjetuju da postavim maild ili php-kurac iz njihovog repoa jer "su ga tjunali",pa to tjunanje sjebu, pa patcham i dok drugi ne moraju. O aplikacijskim azuriranjima necu trositi rijeci. Sumarno, brijem da je moj yum-log ( za isti vremenski period ) dulji od tvog
 * SweetMuffin sretan da ima bar nekaj duze od drugih 
<jelly> SweetMuffin: ne znam, plesk je prilicno dobar
<SweetMuffin> nego, chinapostom mi paket dosao za 7 dana ! Brijem da sam ubo narudzbu taman prije nego su zatvorili kontejner :)
<jelly> imamo 20-ak customizacija i checklistu nakon point upgradea, i to je to
<matija> ja uzeo s ebaya nesto, lik dao tracking number koji ne radi :(
<SweetMuffin> http://www.computerweekly.com/news/4500271922/Microsoft-confirms-release-of-first-Azure-Stack-technical-preview
<matija> bas chinapost
<Mmike> IPS display na X220 je majka
<Mmike> TN je govno
<Mmike> al' doslovno - govno
<SweetMuffin> matija: vele da im je shema da ture bilo kakav tracking broj da mogu reci da su poslali i da ih mediator (ebay) ne zajebava, a onda naknadno promijene broj kad zaista posalju 
<matija> da? mada ovo je ful malo neznam bas da ce se opce trudit
<matija> uzeo sam one jastucice za slusalice
<matija> nove kostaju susalice 175kn
<SweetMuffin> juce sam to citao na http://track-chinapost.com/?p=461 kak je to najnormalnija stvar 
<matija> jastucici na zenhajzerovoj stpare part stranici kostju 39 funti
<matija> a ovo ubo za 7 dolara
<Mmike> eto njih
<Mmike> u biti oni ne postojie
<Mmike> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> uh 
<VjetarSaSunca> večer
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.registar-izdajnika.org/
<jelly> heh
<matija> zaravo je tu jos dosta akcije ako uzmes da se radi o ircu :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cuj sad njega
<Mmike> matija, u usporedbi s cim? :)
<matija> pa neznam, jos nekim druigim stvarima iz sredine proslog stoljeca? :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mozda je iz proslog stolca
<Mmike> :) stokrla :)
<Mmike> ugl, kicks ass :)
<Mmike> onaj jabber drek je ocajan
<matija> kaj opce koristis ca ircanje?
<Mmike> xchat
<Mmike> i znc kao bouncer
<Mmike> da se mogu seljakat
<Mmike> jedino jos nisam slozio da mi svukud dolazi sve
<Mmike> jer mi jelly neda konfiguraciju
<Mmike> hoce da sam slozim, da naucim
<Mmike> a meni se neda :)
<ipozgaj> xchat? mislis hexchat?
<Mmike> -Mmike- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu via ZNC 1.6.1+deb1~ubuntu14.04.0 - http://znc.in
<jelly> Mmike: brijem da se opet promijenilo/pojednostavilo u 1.6 a ja sam jos na 1.4
<Mmike> jelly, dow :(
<Mmike> ipozgaj, znam da bi trebao hexchat, al' ...
<matija> irssi?
<ipozgaj> [10:31:39] -ipozgaj CTCP- VERSION Textual IRC Client: www.textualapp.com — v5.2.7
<ipozgaj> irssi za cli
<matija> tipican mac app - plati brate
<ipozgaj> uh
<matija> moras mozda i irssi placat ? :)
<ipozgaj> pet dolara za aplikaciju koju koristim 365 dana u godini?
<matija> a dobro znam, 5$
<matija> ok
<ipozgaj> zamisli troska :)
 * jelly je platio i xchat 
<Mmike> jel' bar open sors? :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: je
<ipozgaj> mozes i sam buildati, onda je free
<jelly> al kome se da
<ipozgaj> samo sto kategoricki odbijam instalirati skalameriju od XCodea na svoj laptop
<Mmike> aha, to je macos only
<Mmike> ovi tu moji dosta weechat koriste
<Mmike> i onaj quassal, quassel
<Mmike> kako vec
<Mmike> al' meni xchat bas nekako drag :)
<Mmike> najslicniji je bio mircu, tamo, 2005te :)
<ipozgaj> tu u dolini je dosta popularno ono novo sranje, zaboravio sam ime
<ipozgaj> kao irc, ali modernije
<ipozgaj> slack?
<matija> je, slack
<Mmike> ne znam
<jelly> meni to sve za terminal, ili sa neproporcionalnim slovima, bezveze i necitko
<Mmike> stso je slack?
<matija> chat za unutar firme
<Mmike> jelly, ja lud sa proporcionalnim slozima na ircu :D
<matija> jabber za ljude koji ga neznaju lsoziti
<Mmike> xchat! kaj imas proporcionalne fontove?
<jelly> da
<ipozgaj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slack_(software)
<Mmike> slack, da, katastrofa
<ipozgaj> to je sad hit tu
<matija> ja slagal bvas frendu nesto slicno
<ipozgaj> kao irc, ali bez irc backenda
<matija> open sors
<matija> mattermost
<matija> jako fina stvar
<Mmike> ak nemrem s tim na frinod, nema smisla
<Mmike> ak mogu, za to imam xchat :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: sto koristite sluzbeno za komunikaciju u Canonicalu?
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/gentium.png
<ipozgaj> za realtime komunikaciju tj
<Mmike> ipozgaj, irc
<Mmike> ipozgaj, canonical ima svoj irc server iza vpna
<ipozgaj> da, i mi isto tako
<Mmike> ipozgaj, i hrpa toga se odvija na freenodeou i onom drugom di su debian developeri
<Mmike> jelly ce znat kak se zove
<Mmike> nemam ga na desktopu skonfanog
<Mmike> meni je irc zakon, od svih tih stvari ga najradije koristim
<jelly> cega ba
<Mmike> imam i OTR unutra i sve
<Mmike> najvise mi na zivce ide skype
<vileni> ja bi isto irc za komunikaciju
<ipozgaj> u FB 90% komunikacije ide preko IRC-a
<jelly> a, OFTC
<ipozgaj> ostatak fb messenger i grupe
<Mmike> e, POFT
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> OFTC
<ipozgaj> mail je <1%
<jelly> (irc.oftc.net = irc.debian.org)
<Mmike> da, mail je za citat mailingliste, merge requeste i bug reporte :)
<vileni> haha, kolega ima title na linkedinu "tail of software development"
<Mmike> ipo
<Mmike> knj
<matija> Mmike: kaj si nadogradival na serveru?
<Mmike> matija, ke?
<Mmike> kojem serveru?
<Mmike> moram si zamijenit display u laptopima sad :( 
<matija> bil je downtime na ubuntuhr
<vileni> Mmike: a ipak radis to?
<matija> zakaj display? kaj  te jebe?
<Mmike> mmike@ubuntuhr:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  19:51:19 up 22 days,  4:18,  1 user,  load average: 0.54, 0.46, 1.02
<Mmike> pa, imam stari x220 sa IPS displayem koji nece punit bateriju
<matija> da, ma to je bilo 6.1.
<matija> Sutra, u srijedu, od 13h, www.ubuntu-hr.org, kao i wiki te forum, biti će nedostupni zbog hardverske nadogradnje poslužitelja.
<matija> pa me zanima kaj si radijo
<Mmike> pa sad hocu taj display turit u 'novi' x220, i izmedju ostalog prebacit i procesor
<vileni> Mmike: jesi gledao posto su i7?
<Mmike> vileni, procovi ili laptopi?
<vileni> Mmike: procovi
<Mmike> nisam
<vileni> to mi palo na pamet neki dan
<Mmike> ne znam dal' se isplati
<vileni> koji model imas, ako znas broj?
<Mmike> moram povray izmjerit
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ne znam napamet
<vileni> budem izguglao
<Mmike> moram ic dete turit spavat sad pa ti pogledam kad zaspi
<vileni> mozda ima za razumnu cijenu nest
<Mmike> ugl, ovaj stari x220 ima IPS, i7, jedan USB3 port i fingerprint reader
<vileni> top model :)
<vileni> jel mozes uopce koristiti fingerprint za nesto
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> tj, nemam pojma
<Mmike> pre glupo mi je to
<Mmike> fingerprint je tak lako ukrast i onda prekeljit preko toga
<vileni> Mmike: a koju wifi karticu ima?
<vileni> vidim da ima neki model sa 3 antene
<vileni> to bi bio kul upgrade
<vileni> ako su antene vec unutra
<Mmike> vileni, pa imas wifi karticu
<Mmike> erm, ne wifi
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kaj? :)
<Mmike> kak mislis - wifi karticu?
<Mmike> mislim da je ista k'o u tvom
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kak vi perete ves? laundryservice ili imate doma?
<ipozgaj> imamo u podrumu
<Mmike> k'o seldonovi :)
<jelly> seldonovi?
<matija> bbt
<vileni> Mmike: 3 razlicite su dolazile
<vileni> Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205
<matija> ipozgaj: u kojem si gradu?
<matija> nvm naso :)
<dodobas> choose one ... http://www.analyzo.com/
<vileni> Mmike: i 1x4gb je unutra :) sad jos uzet 8
<vileni> http://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/4g-sim-router-huawei-e5373-oglas-17954980
<vileni> dodobas: ti ovo igras ? http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/01/googles-ai-beats-go-champion-will-now-take-on-best-player-in-the-world/
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> ali, ja sam los amater :)
<dodobas> 12kyu ... :)
<dodobas> ali rado pokazem/objasnim :)
<vileni> citao sam nesto da je jako tesko nauciti kompjuter da pobijedi
<vileni> ali nemam dojam uopce kakva je igra
<ipozgaj> matija: mislis di zivim ili radim?
<ipozgaj> u SF zivim
<matija> nisi u san franciscu?
<dodobas> vileni: pa brute-force nije moguc
<ipozgaj> matija: jesam
<matija> u HQ sibas ili?
<matija> si bas*
<ipozgaj> da, shuttle mi staje 2 bloka od stana
<ipozgaj> HQ je u Menlo Park
<matija> i kak je u FB?
<matija> idem, sutra je budenje u 3 :(
<dodobas> vileni: igra je 'perfect information', odnosno samo je skill bitan, nema srece
<matija> ln ljudi
<dodobas> vileni: https://online-go.com/learn-to-play-go
<vileni> dodobas: budem bas probao :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-29
<dodobas> F2
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Mmike> Britur takadar!
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/12631272_10153918382144295_3779369603998523205_n.jpg?oh=d9e196581b8b0b456d3c1504a0bf06b7&oe=57321C24
<vileni> Mmike: kojim ti to jezikom pricas kad ni gugl nezna za to
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toJa7kjkYA0
<datase> YouTube: KIM Band - Da Si Me Pitao... - 0:02:13 - 3911 views - 22 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni:  :D
<Mmike> jos malo pa ce ga moj sin govoriti :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa na prvi tren sam pomislio da to mozda i je njegov :)
<SweetMuffin> #onokad ti mail server tvrdo zahrize u swap 
<SweetMuffin> Jutro 
<SilverSpace> 4g za android player je jako malo 
<SweetMuffin> cetiri grama cega je malo ? 
<SilverSpace> bijelog
<SilverSpace> G*
<SweetMuffin> Istina, prokletinja samo trazi jos jednom kad povuces prvu crtu
<SweetMuffin> ne, fakat, za kaj je 4G malo ? Koliko je to efektvnog bandwitha ? Ili o gigabajtima memorije pricas ? 
<SilverSpace> stavis kodi i pojede te 4G zacas
<ivoks> vise je uvijek bolje
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: rom je od 4G malo za player
<ivoks> kakve drame :)
<ivoks> ono, kad si na telefonu s vendorom i providerom
<SilverSpace> ivoks: gdje drama
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: ahaaa, sorry, nisam bil ziher, pa rek'o da pitam 
<ivoks> nas klijent X je isto i klijent od firme Y
<ivoks> firma Y daje svoj VM za klijenta X
<ivoks> i veli firma Y da ce trebati 4-5 tjedana da se preseli openstack s jedne lokacije na drugu
<ivoks> mi sutimo
<ivoks> veli klijent X 'o cem vi pricate, openstack preselimo za 2 dana'
<SilverSpace> vidim da je VM razjurio citav jedan odjel programera
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: pa ja imam media player napravljen od uredjaja s 2GB memorije, koji se buta s 4GB SD kartice, nije mi nikad nikaj stekalo . 
<ivoks> firma Y 'pa znate, ovaj, ovo, ono, nama treba 3 tjedna da migriramo virtualku'
<ivoks> slusam. i ne vjerujem.
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: jel moguce da Y ima prioritetnije klijente pa su resursi otisli na to i sad foliraju ? Inace zvuci glupo 
<ivoks> nije
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: je radi ako neces jos nesto stavljati a ja bi rado jos imao sudoku ... i jos ponesto 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ja imam kodi na 4GB laptopu, i nemam blema
<ivoks> nema prioritetnijeg klijenta od klijenta X
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> aha, android
<Mmike> jbg
<ivoks> ni za njih, ni za nas, ni za microsoft, ni za google, ni za nikoga
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: onda je samo glupo :) 
<Mmike>   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                                                                          
<Mmike>  1930 xbmcator  20   0 2747016 525244  55056 S  19.5 13.0  66:49.35 kodi.bin 
<ivoks> kolega radi kod zene u uredu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 4G disk ili ram ja govorim o romu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ^^
<Mmike> ROM?
<ivoks> a ova ima recepcionarku
<ivoks> prezgodna
<Mmike> kakve veze ROM ima kad nemres po tom pisat?
<ivoks> drugi put necu raditi u hotelu
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: uobicajeno je u android svijetu da brkaju ROM/RAM/Storage
<SilverSpace> Mmike: android player ima rom 2G 4G 8G 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: rom = READ ONLY MEMORY
<Mmike> nema smisla to kaj pricas
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ma di, tko?
<Mmike> rom je firmware, pretpostavljam, kurac koji nemres mijenjat
<Mmike> nemas 4GB ROMa da ga jebes :)
<dodobas> mmmm kako fino ... mithril.js + redux 
<SilverSpace> ? Mmike da rom je firmware tj prostor za aplikacije
<dodobas> nema boljeg.... nema 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kad tak piskaraju ovi kaj prodaju uredjaje, paz ovo : http://tinyurl.com/junyh6l Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Mobile phone Quad Core 5.7'' 16MP Camera 3GB RAM 32GB ROM
<SweetMuffin> 32GB ROM, madrfakr ! 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ROM je memorija koju nemres mijenjati
<Mmike> nije to 'za aplikacije'
<Mmike> da, ovo gore nema smisla :)
<Mmike> 32GB ROM, a lol
 * SweetMuffin si misli kaj bi stavil u 32GB ROM-a .. sve ! 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes popio jutros kavu :) 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_4-6434.php
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ne spominje se ROM nigdje
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesam, ti ocito nisi, ne pricaj bedastoce :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Read-only_memory
<Mmike> educiraj se :)
<ivoks> Microsoft posted revenue of $23.8 billion in the second quarter of its 2016 financial year, down 10 percent from the same quarter a year ago. Operating income was $6.0 billion, a 23 percent drop, and net income was $5.0 billion, a 15 percent fall. Earnings per share were $0.78, representing a 13 percent decline.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: internal memory of 8GB NAND Flash
<ivoks> nema vise astronomskih zarada
<ivoks> IT se komodizira
<SilverSpace> Mmike: flash prostor 
<ivoks> treba bjezat iz ove profesije
<SilverSpace> gdje stanuje i OS
<ivoks> microsoft je izgubio 1.2 milijarde dolara samo zbog jacanja dolara
<SilverSpace> jaci dolar ne pase amerima
<ivoks> meni je sjeo u pravom trenutku
<ivoks> da sad padne, ja bi bio sretan ko guzica
<SilverSpace> ja znam da Mmike ne bi bio sretan :)
<ivoks> nije dobro kad si prist odsjeces ziletom
<ivoks> to ne prestaje curiti
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to nije ROM
<Mmike> ivoks: erm, dezinficiraj to necim, mosh opaku infekciju dobit tak - prist se u principu NE DIRA
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a kaj je
<Mmike> SilverSpace: RAM? ) 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: velim ti , selleri su utuvili ljudima u glavu krivu terminologiju, nije tu Silver nikaj kriv 
<SilverSpace> kakav bozji ram
<Mmike> SilverSpace: procitaj wikipedijin clanak, ROM/RAM su osnovne osnovnih osnova glede racunala
<Mmike> RAM = random access memory
<Mmike> pa silver je kriv
<SilverSpace> ram je radna memorija
<Mmike> jer silver nije stefica iz urudjbenog
<Mmike> silver je kompjuterash, starogardejac
<SilverSpace> rom je hard dis""
<Mmike> brate mili ):)
<Mmike> hard disk je rom
<SilverSpace> nand memorija nikako nemre biti ram
<Mmike> a kuglager je valjda ona gumica kaj meces na pipe, jelda? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ali, je ram - stovise, NVRAM: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-volatile_random-access_memory
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ne vidis ""
<Mmike> SilverSpace: vidim, mislio sam da je to tipfeler :)
<SweetMuffin> ROM je u stvari binary app storage u ovom kontekstu. No, zvali ga kako nam drago, meni i dalje nije jasno kak napunis 4GB s KODI-em i sudokuom ? Imam dva reda velicine vise sranja poinstalirano na telefon s 512MB "ROM-a" 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sve si pobrkao 
<Mmike> cuj sad ovog, "binary app storage" :)
<SweetMuffin> Pa, neg' kaj je, turis izvrsni dio programa tamo, velim, zovi to kak hoces, samo mi reci kak to napunis 
<Mmike> "Incremental DataAcessible Placement and Revival system" - eto, i ja sam izimslio termin :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: zapuni se sa par aplikacija i kodi pomalo zapunjava taj prostor raznim nadojebima kaj stavis gore
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: zato je vjerojatno i crko moj player sto se zapunio rom 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to je nvram, to nije rom. To je k'o sdkartica sto ju imas, samo sto ti mobitel sdkarticu zove 'external storage' a ovo je 'internal'. Al' to ti je sve RAM, ne ROM.
<SilverSpace> nije se htio butat 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: meni je na low memory uredjajima pomoglo da povremeno odem u upravitelj aplikacijama i kazem "clear app data". More njih ostavi neki cache od po 30-150MB ( u mom slucaju) 
<ivoks> Mmike: prezivjet cu
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: da to se i meni dogodilo 
<ivoks> aftershave je dezinficirao
<ivoks> zato se i koristi
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: vidio sam da je malo prostora ali nisam obracao paznju 
<SweetMuffin> ivoks je muskarcina koja ima aftershave s vise alkohola u sebi nego tekila 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: sad radi ok i ima prostora 
<SweetMuffin> Takve i moj sin voli, kad se obrijem ja se mogu natackat' cim ocu, a on me zica da njega natackam najjacim alkoholnim aftershaveom koji imam :) 
<ivoks> u biti imam i bezalkoholni i alkoholni
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: inace u safe modu pobrisem sve na nulu ali sad nije htio formatirati taj dio izgleda da se zapunio skroz 
<ivoks> http://www.tayloroldbondst.co.uk/acatalog/Sandalwood-Aftershave-Gel-75ml--J06007.html#SID=5
<Mmike> alkohol bas i ne dezinficira
<SilverSpace> zavisi kak ga koristis :)
<ivoks> vis ti male recepcionarke
<SilverSpace> ak ga pijes onda ne
<ivoks> zatvori jedna vrata i pita dal da zatvori druga
<ivoks> za prva nije pitala
<ivoks> a druga su izmedju nje i mene
<Mmike> ivoks: TO! NAVALI! :D
<ivoks> naravno da ne :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.tayloroldbondst.co.uk/acatalog/razors.html
<Mmike> ivoks: kak da velim LXCu da se pokrene NAKON kaj su se nfs/glusterfs i ini filesystemi mountali?
<ivoks> upstart?
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> start on virtual-filesystems
<ivoks> mountall emits virtual-filesystems
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ajmo probat
<ivoks> Microsoft buys into Ubuntu Linux on Azure hybrid cloud
<ivoks> na trenutak sam krivo procitao
<ivoks> Gutsy Gibbon!
<ivoks> gutsy
<ivoks> kak sam to zaboravio
<Mmike> jedan od tih je bio opako potrgan
<Mmike> neznam dal' 7.10 ili 8.04
<Mmike> ili 7.04 mozda
<ivoks> edgy eft je bio potrgan
<ivoks> 6.10
<ivoks> zato se i zvao edgy
<ivoks> Xerox to split into 2 companies
<jelly> nego, kako ce se zvati codenameovi na y i z
<jelly> i sto ce doci poslije z!  Important questions
<SweetMuffin> #onokad inicijalna procjena trajanja sastanka bude 30 minuta . Sjedim vec 2 i po sata tu .. 
<Mmike> jelly: nakon z se ide u nazad, prema a
<jelly> ooh.
<jelly> hyperv-daemons - Support daemons for Linux running on Hyper-V
<SweetMuffin> Saywhat, do provide URL 
<SweetMuffin> sad ce mi se i windowsi podemonit' 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVFNH6lYNKE <- ak nemate dobre fine zvucnike, nemojte kliktat na ovo
<datase> YouTube: PropellerHeads - Bang On! - 0:05:46 - 62308 views - 193 likes / 4 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: ti si openvz koristio/koristis? Live migracija toga radi, u potpunosti? Sto je s konekcijama koje mozebitni klijenti imaju prema servisima koji su u kontejneru koji se migrira ?
<Mmike> mailserver na glusteru ili lsyncdu? imal' to smisla?
<ivoks> konekcije puknu, ako ne koristis vrrp
<ivoks> mozes se postaviti na trepavice, ali puknut ce
<ivoks> poanta je da umjesto eskalacije pucanja do aplikativnog nivo, tcp pokusa ponovno poslati paket
<ivoks> zato imas vrrp
<ivoks> udp, s druge strane... tko ga jebe :)
<SweetMuffin> 29.01. a ja jos nisam taknuo plachu :( Jebem ti zivot u kojem ne stignes spizditi zaradjeno :( 
<SweetMuffin> Brijemd a ce mi iduca edukacija biti time management
<Mmike> ivoks: znaci, servis s druge strane nastavi raditi? Live migracija skopira cijelu memoriju kontejnera na drugu kutiju?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> inace nije migracija
<Mmike> hm
 * Mmike je skeptican :)
<Mmike> lxc to nemre, jos :)
<Mmike> http://criu.org/Main_Page
<Mmike> hm, mozda ipak podrzava
<ivoks> kaj cemo imati civilni rat
<ivoks> hdzovci protiv sdpovaca
<ivoks> hm, mozda to nije niti losa ideja
<jelly> cim ih manje ostane tim bolje
<jelly> Mmike: nisam koristio
<jelly> kak radi taj vrrp?
<jelly> imali smo virtuozzo neko vrijeme al je host kernel bio nestabilan, nismo imali resursa za istrazivati i ganjati s vendorom pa smo odustali
<jelly> SweetMuffin: nemam url, to je iz distrubicije
<vileni> X-Clacks-Overhead: GNU Terry Pratchett
<jelly> ʀᴇǫᴜɪᴇsᴄᴀᴛ ɪɴ ᴘᴀᴄᴇ
<SilverSpace> 17.1 poslano 27.1 doso paket iz kine ebay 
<SilverSpace> bome brzi su 
<jelly> valjda čiste queue prije nove godine
<jelly> repove*
<SilverSpace> jelly: da zure sve isporuciti prije nove godine
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> uuuuh
<weshmashian> ebale vas weshmashine :)
<vileni> e da
<vileni> mi uzeli siemens
<vileni> do 8kg
<vileni> zasad je super
<vileni> iako je na talijanskom sve
<vileni> pa kad cura kaze da upalim masinu ja "JEL ADJUNDJO?"
<vileni> pise nesto tipa agiunggi
<SweetMuffin> lol
<weshmashian> mi imamo neku miele, sve na njemackom :/
<SweetMuffin> Cuj elitu, neki Miele :) 
<SweetMuffin> oklen ti pare za to, jesi pimpeka slikao ? :D
<vileni> haha
<weshmashian> a dobili na poklon (!!!)
<vileni> meni isto rekli miele da uzmem
<vileni> ja reko, kupim si auto za te pare
<weshmashian> 6kkn ili tako nesto je dosla
<obruT> 12:40 < ivoks> kaj cemo imati civilni rat    12:40 < ivoks> hdzovci protiv sdpovaca
<obruT> to bi bilo zanimljivo, ja bi tamanio i jedne i druge
<weshmashian> makar, dobra je vesmasina, sluzi mi i ko prematalica za dijete sad
<weshmashian> to kaj sam kupio prematalicu u ikei za te potrebe, to nema veze
<jelly> cek sta, tebi siemens pise na talijanskom, a meni candy pise "End", ko je tu lud
<Mmike> jelly: kol'ko vidim vrrp ti samo da IP adresu, tcp konekcija ti pukne i app-layer se mora brinut oko toga da se uspostavi opet
<jelly> pih
<jelly> jebes to
<Mmike> vileni: koji simns?
<jelly> hocem connection state da se sharea
<jelly> ak moze bsd zasto ne bi mogao i ovaj
<obruT> Mmike: pa da :) inace bi oba uredjaja trebala dijelit sve konekcije
<obruT> jelly: pa bsd isto tako radi... carp
<jelly> obruT: sad sam se razocarao u bsd!
<jelly> ak se app layer mora brinuti, onda se takitak moze brinuti da se spaja na dvije-tri strane
<obruT> jelly: u biti, cek da razmislim :) ja sam na serverima s carpom uglavnom vrtio UDP aplikacije (SIP/RTP) pa nisam imao problema...
<jelly> to je druga stvar :-)
<jelly> makar i SIP hoce tcp za inicijaciju, ne?
<jelly> zakaj se ja brinem, ionako se F5 testira/nabavlja ;-)
<vileni> Mmike: mogu pogledati doma ako me podsjetis
<vileni> bio je cca 3300 u elipsu
<vileni> 8kg
<obruT> jelly: mi sip ganjamo samo preko UDP-a
<vileni> to je sve sto pamtim
<jelly> vileni: hm, to je dobra cijena
<vileni> jelly: jos je bio na akciji ali smo cekali informacije o onom poticaju, pa je prosla akcija
<vileni> mogli smo za 2700 kupiti
<jelly> idem sad iscipelarit kendicu da kupim ovaj
<SweetMuffin> jelly: samo joj iscupaj jednu nogu i pisti da rad, rekao si da dokazano pali :) 
<SweetMuffin> *pusti da radi, gaddemmajtajpin
<Mmike> obruT: pa ak skopiram cijelu memoriju... :)
<obruT> Mmike: u teoriji, ako ti masina ne drzi nikakve stateove (ne proksira, ne natira, ne nesto trece) i na "sve strane" koristi virtualne adrese, switchanje servera moze proci transparentno
<jelly> Mmike: kupi vmware, live migration radi samo tako :-D
<Mmike> dodobas: da, ako je to http server
<Mmike> erm,ob
<Mmike> obruT: 
<Mmike> obruT: al' ak imam mysql konekciju koja nesh radi, i desi se live migracija, ta konekcija je umrla, right?
<Mmike> jelly: velis? :)
<obruT> Mmike: IMHO, kod CARP-a bi i mogla prezivjet
<jelly> migriraju se virtualke, diskovi, sve
<Mmike> obruT: kak, ako layer izmedju nema pojma o cem se radi?
<obruT> sto podrazumjevas sa layerom izmedju
<ivoks> a nista, vrijeme je za poci doma
<jelly> kak se zvao onaj zasebni sql proxy za dodati connection pool aplikacijama koje su bedaste
<obruT> za koju bazu ?
<obruT> za pg ima onaj pgpool iako ga nisam nikad probao
<Mmike> pgpool je drek
<Mmike> pgbouncer je bolji
<Mmike> ima i mysql/proxy
<Mmike> za mysql
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> tcp konekcija sa stroja A na stroj B
<Mmike> stroj B, zajedno sa svojom IP adresom ode na drugo mjesto
<Mmike> u drugi switch port
<Mmike> kak switch to zna odhendlati?
<obruT> e fakat, pgbouncer isto...
<obruT> njega sam zaboravio... al isto nisam koristio :)
<Mmike> da, al' to nece pomoc
<Mmike> pgbouncer je jeben
<Mmike> ak konekcija pukne, pukla je
<jelly> za... mysql i oracle bi mi trebalo, imamo male php "programere" 
<Mmike> ma, php je ok
<Mmike> jer su to cesto krate transakcije
<jelly> nije ak za svaki http request otvara novi connection
<Mmike> pa je
<jelly> pa nije
<Mmike> otvori, napravi, zatvori
<Mmike> live migracija
<Mmike> dodje novi request
<jelly> to se tak ne radi
<Mmike> opce ne skuzi da se nesh migriralo
<jelly> prije svega se tak ne radi sa oraklom koji mora sa serverske strane sloziti i dici pun kufer svacega za novi connection
<Mmike> orakl je drek :)
<Mmike> za pocetak :)
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> nebitno jel drek ili nije
<jelly> radi tak kak radi, da imam mogucnosti promijeniti backend ne bi bio orakl
<Mmike> pgbouncer to za pg radi
<Mmike> pg connect-disconnect je skuplji puno nego mysqlov
<Mmike> mysql moze imat i do 2k u sekundi
<Mmike> pg bas i nemre
<Mmike> pa onda uzmes pgbouncer koji se spoji na pg
<Mmike> a s prednje strane rokaju klijenti
<Mmike> i jos kazes pgbounceru da ih uzme 10k, i da ih kjua
<Mmike> radi jako fino
<obruT> Mmike: otvaranje konekcija je skupo, zato se i koriste connection pooleovi
<obruT> bio to php, java, nesto trece...
<SweetMuffin> Imam li ikakve sanse dobiti tuzbu protiv teleoperatera ? Gase mi tarifu za koju su tvrdili da ju mogu koristiti zauvijek(1) 
<SweetMuffin> (1) bez disklejmera da zauvijek u stvari znaci "dok se maarketingu ne sprdne da rade rebranding")
<SilverSpace> joj
<SweetMuffin> http://kontraportal.com/brijanje/ # dok se brijes, ziv si :)
<SilverSpace> AUDI A4 JE CROAUTO
<jelly> cro si moze priustiti croauto?
<Mmike> obruT: skupo i'l ne skupo, cijela pornjava radi bez connection poolova - ak je njima dobro, dobro je i tebi :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: koja tarifa?
<obruT> pa ne znam, nesto mi trzulji u zadnje vrijeme :)
<Mmike> obruT: kupi si jaci stroj :) osim toga, flash na freebsdju bas nije neko cvijece :)
<obruT> bome, na mom stroju (novokupljenom) niti html5 video ne radi bas najbolje u firefoxu, zdere mi milion % cpua... nabijem ih
<Mmike> obruT: si probao chrome?
<Mmike> meni redovno sve u chrometu radi bolje
<obruT> nisam, ne instaliravam nista u cemu google ima prste
<Mmike> jedino video ima tearing, i nemrm si pomoc
<Mmike> teara se i na nvidiji i na intelu i na KDEu i na MATEu
<Mmike> doduse, nvidija 780GTX + KDE, daleko manje teara
<Mmike> al' i dalje je to pimpek za to kak to radi na windozama
<vileni> ma windows 10 i mir
<vileni> Mmike: sad jos kad imas licencu na laptopu, iskoristis ju za legalni apgrejd :)
<Mmike> meh
 * jelly procitao "legendarni apgrejd"
<vileni> Mmike: btw, jucer sam si igrao civ beyond earth
<vileni> na x220
<Mmike> i>
<vileni> cak radi ok
<vileni> nije nista trzalo, lijepo izlgeda
<vileni> nisam gledao kakve su postavke
<vileni> na linuxu jel
<vileni> to je vezano uz ovaj neplaceni promotivni link https://www.humblebundle.com/?utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_campaign=145c1bf960-Humble_Firaxis_Bundle_MPA_A&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_990b1b6399-145c1bf960-98879813&mc_cid=145c1bf960&mc_eid=6c7830e161
<vileni> nego, jel koristio tko softlayer
<jelly> Pirates!
<jelly> vec vidim jos jedan bundle koji cu kupit i nikad igrat
<vileni> neke sam vec imao, pa sam pola keyeva na curin steam zalijepio
 * Mmike se konacno maknuo s virtualboxa od svukud
<Mmike> windoze malo losije rade u kvmu 
<Mmike> al' rdestkop se upali i taj problem nestane :)
<jelly> xfreerdp *
<hrvojem> eh ima samo port za windows :(
<Mmike> tko?
<Mmike> tj, sto?>
<hrvojem> pirates
<jelly> pa nema veze velim ionako ih necu imati vremena igrati 
<vileni> mislim da je xcom isto windows only
<jelly> hm doduse sad imam laptop sa ok grafikom i IOMMU / VT-d, mogao bi dic legalne windowse u kvm-u sa gpu akceleracijom
<vileni> ali iznenadio me kako civ radi super
<vileni> jelly: to t420 ima iommu?
<jelly> da
<vileni> tj vt-d posto je intel
<vileni> jelly: nece ti ostati ekran bez slike prilikom paljenja virtualke? :)
<jelly> neb znala
<jelly> treba probat
<vileni> iz mog iskustva, sa vt-d/iommu dodjeljujes kompletni komad hardvera
<vileni> u virtualku
<hrvojem> beyond earth ima za linux
<vileni> hrvojem: da, to sam jucer igrao na laptopu sa mintom
<vileni> evo jedan multigpu sustav 16:34 < Mmike> tj, sto?>
<vileni> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Multiheaded-NVIDIA-Gaming-using-Ubuntu-14-04-KVM-585/
<vileni> (ignore krivi paste)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> glupi thunderbird
<jelly> ovaj lik mi iz nekog razloga ide na zivce
<jelly> --> Djelibeybi (~Djelibeyb@luv/committee/djeli) has joined #oracle
<vileni> http://routerboard.com/RB952Ui-5ac2nD
<jelly> ni kriv ni duzan
<vileni> jelly: znas otkud je to?
<vileni> Djelibeybi
<vileni> ne kuzim zasto imaju .11ac na uredjaju sa 100mbit portovima
<jelly> a di su mu antene
<jelly> i 2.4 i 5 unutra?
<vileni> da
<jelly> zato sto nikome u praksi ne treba 300Mbps p-t-p 
<vileni> pa ja zelim vise od 100Mbps prema ostatku mreze
<jelly> za sto?
<jelly> i da li to za sto tebi treba ima veze sa 90% korisnika, sa mobitelima i tableticima 
<vileni> transfer
<vileni> podataka
<jelly> transfer cega?
<vileni> backup
<jelly> backup laptopa?
<vileni> ad
<vileni> da
<jelly> backup iPhonea?
<vileni> sad se i vrijedjamo? :D
<jelly> ja backupiram linux server preko 20Mbps i nikom nista
<jelly> i syncam /dev/md0 mirror preko 100Mbps
<vileni> pa svejedno mi za ove koji su nonstop dostupni
<vileni> oni imaju termin po noci i nek idu polako
<jelly> i to je ok
<vileni> pa je, ali za laptop hocu burst speed maksimalni
<jelly> al realno, koliko imas izmjena dnevno na laptopu da ti backup traje vise od 5-10 minuta i da gubis funkcionalnost ak ne ide 500Mbps?
<jelly> 500Mbps je cista komocija, nista drugo
<vileni> pa da, i ako hocu platiti komociju ne mogu kod mikrotika uzeti nesto normalno
<vileni> nego bi trebao tp-link ili tako nesto
<jelly> i onda ak hoces komociju, plati luksuzni uredjaj
<jelly> http://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN ili nesto
<vileni> to nema AC
<vileni> i imam 2 takva
<vileni> Mmike: ti bi si bas mogao sloziti ovaj KVM za gejmanje
<vileni> Mmike: jel ti proc/maticna imaju gpu?
 * jelly ima http://protis.hr/products/details/tplink-ac1200-archer-c5-bezicni-usmjerivac-dualband-gigabit-router-300mbps867mbps-24ghz5ghz-80211abgnac-2-usb-porta-3-x-odvojive-antene/89601 i uopce mu ne treba
<vileni> daj ga meni ako ti uopce ne treba :)
<jelly> moze, za 600kn :-)
<vileni> hoces mikrotik 751u i 300kn? :)
<jelly> mozda jedino ako se fantasticno bolje spaja na 2.4 cisco od susjeda nego TL-WR842-ND 
<vileni> fantasticno vise opcija koje ti ne trebaju ima, za samo spajanje neznam :)
<jelly> ovaj archer c5 malo bolje drzi vezu nego stariji 2.4GHz-only tplink
<VjetarSaSunca> mmm Division beta
<vileni> jelly: znas sto je najgore u svemu tome, mislim da se x220 ne moze nadograditi na .11ac
<jelly> eh, kaj ce ti ac :-)
<jelly> ni ne znam kaj ovaj T420s ima, znam samo da wireless radi
<jelly> 11a/b/g/n, PCIe Half Mini Card, Intel Centrino® Advanced-N 6205, 2x2
<Mmike> vileni, erm
<Mmike> vileni, desktop/laptop?
<jelly> i sobzirom da su lenovo djubrad, vjerojatno nemres staviti bilo koju mini-pcie jer se BIOS buni
<Mmike> vileni, u biti imaju, imam i7-4790K
<jelly> al na X220 se jos uvijek moze patchat bios tak da... kemijanje
<vileni> Mmike: desktop
<vileni> jelly: i ja imam 6205
<vileni> ako ima tri antene slucajno stavio bih 6300 unutra
<vileni> Mmike: ovo https://rafalcieslak.wordpress.com/2014/08/15/multi-os-gaming-wo-dual-booting-excelent-graphics-performance-in-a-vm-with-vga-passthrough/
<Mmike> vileni, hm
<vileni> znaci koristis onboard gpu
<Mmike> vileni, hm hm hm
<vileni> za linux
<Mmike> vileni, eh, al' mi ploca nema gpu
<vileni> a nvidiu passtrough u kvm
<vileni> Mmike: pa kakva je to ploca
<vileni> sigurno neka Z
<Mmike> yup
<vileni> e jebiga sad :)
<Mmike> vileni, Asrock Z97 Extreme6
<Mmike> pa cek
<Mmike> to lik ima tamo!
<Mmike> isti proc istu plocu
<Mmike> ja cak imam bolju grafu
<Mmike> i vise rama
<Mmike> ooooooooooo
<vileni> intel gpu za linux, nvidia za win 
 * Mmike je upravo usrao cijeli vikend ;)
<vileni> i oba kabla u isti monitor
<vileni> kad hoces igrati samo switchas source :)
<vileni> imas dvi na ploci
<vileni> jao
<vileni> nista neznas :D
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> moracemo to istrazit sad
<Mmike> vileni: hvala sto si mi jos jedan vikend usro :)
<vileni> stovise, imas dvi i hdmi
<vileni> Mmike: i drugi put
<vileni> samo me podsjeti sto je prosli bio
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> da, monitor mi ima samo jedan dvi i jedan hdmi
<vileni> to ako radi mogao bih i ja mozda sebi, samo sto moram onda jos jedan gpu nabaviti
<vileni> jer nemam intela
<vileni> idem doma
<Mmike> Battery 0: Charging, 22%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge.
<Mmike> sigh
<Mmike> vileni: aj pejstaj opet url
<SilverSpace> jebote led da je bilo snimiti kak smo se svi skupa razleteli na pokretnim stepenicama 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: daj kak :)
<Mmike> looooooooooool
<Mmike> smijem ti se :D
<ipozgaj> jutar
<Mmike> ipozgaj: vecer :)
<ipozgaj> eh, da je bar
<ipozgaj> treba jos odguliti cijeli dan
<Mmike> ipozgaj: nekad zavidis ovima s istoka, priznaj :)
<Mmike> ja imam tjedni sastanak
<Mmike> amerima je jutro
<Mmike> i sad je zajebancija
<ipozgaj> Mmike: je pogotovo nedjeljom navecer dok ti vec radis :P
<Mmike> lol :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma franko mene potegnuo i to na samom kraju kad sam se pripremap zakoraciti i svi troje smo pali 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: triplelol
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj nije nikog bilo na stepenicama svi bi na jednu hrpu
<SilverSpace> na guzici smo zavrsili 
<Mmike> sigurno neka kamera ima to zabiljezeno
<vileni> Mmike: https://rafalcieslak.wordpress.com/2014/08/15/multi-os-gaming-wo-dual-booting-excelent-graphics-performance-in-a-vm-with-vga-passthrough/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima sigurno samo cekam youtube :)
<SilverSpace> google gardem maill
<SilverSpace> stepenice
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni, to je jebeno :)
<Mmike> vileni, ima hrpa posla, doduse
<Mmike> patchiranja kernela i inoga
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> zhebenoa
<vileni> Mmike: mozda ima i nekih novijih tutoriala, ovo je iz '14
<Mmike> a ima onaj forum post
<Mmike> tam brijem ima sve
<Mmike> al' tko ce to procitat sve
<Mmike> al' kuzis
<Mmike> sad se otvaraju kombinacije
<Mmike> ono, kupio bi i windowse cak :D
<vileni> haha :)
<vileni> kupi win10 za 15eur na kinguinu
<vileni> SilverSpace: ti si trazio nesto slicno? http://www.njuskalo.hr/tipkovnica-mis/rii-mini-i12-2.4ghz-wireless-bezicna-tipkovnica-touchpadom-oglas-17912372
<SilverSpace> vileni: cek kak si kupio win 10
<SilverSpace> kupio si licencu?
<vileni> SilverSpace: nisam ja
<vileni> ali ima za kupiti na kinguin, cekam tko ce prvi probati to :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: nisam bas trazio mislio sam to kupiti za media player ali sam si kupio f10 daljinac i pogodio 
<Mmike> kaj je kinguin?
<Mmike> vileni, cini se da moja graficka nema UEFI rombiospimpek :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sad i graficke imaju uefi ?
<Mmike> [769123.908547] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: Invalid ROM contents
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> veli lik da probam nakon boota
<Mmike> a ne nakon kaj mi stroj ima uptime od 10 dana
<Mmike> vileni, e, ak ovo proradi, kak cu ja bit sretan covjek :D
<vileni> Mmike: i napokon ces uzeti project cars :)
<Mmike> vileni, da samo project cars
<Mmike> uzet cu - SVE
<Mmike> i asseto corsa
<Mmike> i rfactor2
<Mmike> i iracing
<vileni> pa ne moras sve
<vileni> mozemo sherati asseto corsu, ja to ionako  slabo igram :)
<Mmike> :*  :)
<vileni> svih 150 igara na steamu slabo igram tj
 * CrazyLemon zadnje vrijeme igra samo insurgency
<vileni> to mi zvuci poznato
<vileni> jel to kao counterstrike nesto
<jelly> https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term
<Mmike> http://www.se7ensins.com/forums/threads/how-to-setup-a-gaming-virtual-machine-with-gpu-passthrough-qemu-kvm-libvirt-and-vfio.1371980/#post-11018843
<Mmike> vileni, ^^
<vileni> Mmike: i taj tutorial izgleda kao da je za arch :)
<Mmike> yup
 * SilverSpace se cudi ovoj djeci koliko igraju i pita se kad oni rade?
<Mmike> vileni, krivi url http://www.se7ensins.com/forums/threads/how-to-setup-a-gaming-virtual-machine-with-gpu-passthrough-qemu-kvm-libvirt-and-vfio.1371980/#post-11018843
<Mmike> SilverSpace, malo spavaju, to ti je
<vileni> SilverSpace: svaki dan 8h i vise :)
<vileni> rada, ne igranja
<jelly> SilverSpace: sve profesionalni gejmeri redom?
<SilverSpace> :) ljudi hajte spat
<SilverSpace> rukomettttttttttttttt
<SilverSpace> njemci nas cekaju 
<vileni> spat? moram psa jos setati
<vileni> jos jedan plus za mikrotike, svako toliko dolazi nova verzija softvera
<vileni> sa bugfixevima i novim ficurima
<vileni> i to vrijedi za sve od ovog od 200kn do onog od 12000kn
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-30
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kajje crko server
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> jel' radi grad.hr ?
<Mmike> vileni_, zamijenio display
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Vlado9A3CY> tko kaze da SilverSp1ce nece doci :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur SilverSp1ce :)
<Mmike> mmike@ubuntuhr:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  11:06:07 up 23 days, 19:32,  1 user,  load average: 0.09, 0.13, 0.18
<vileni_> Mmike: jel bilo komplicirano?
<vileni_> hmda, po 7 funti su na ebayu
<Mmike> vileni_, niti malo
<Mmike> kompliciranije je msata disk turnit
<Mmike> jer moras dizat tastaturu i palmrest
<Mmike> kopiram si sad stvari
<Mmike> i gledam kaj ima dok tar radi
<Mmike> kontejneri mi se zovu 'sisa' 'guzica' 'pimpek'
<Mmike> uzas :)
<vileni_> kad si nemastovit
<vileni_> hmda
<vileni_> cudno ponasanje matea
<vileni_> ponekad ne mogu kliknuti na terminal da bude aktivan
<vileni_> dok ga ne minimiziram i maximiziram 
<Mmike> what?
<Mmike> koji mate?
<Mmike> nisma to nikad iskusio
<dodobas> F4
<dodobas> FOSDEM, hladno...
<vileni_> Mmike: na mintu
<vileni_> cudno ponasanje skroz
<Mmike> vileni_, ma, koja verzija :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pivica!
<vileni_> vidim terminal kao da je na vrhu, ali ako hocu selektirati nesto onda selektira ispod njega
<vileni_> i sad sam maknuo sve prozore ispod, i svejedno nije dao da radim po terminalu prije min/max
<dodobas> Mmike: club Mate is the drink of choice...
<Mmike> dodobas,  :)
<vileni_>  1.12.0.1-1+rosa
<vileni_> jel bi to bila verzija
<dodobas> iako vidjet necu nist.... sjedim za stolom ... glumim da sam informativan :)
<Mmike> vileni_, dpkg -l | grep mate
<Mmike> ili imas negdje 'about mate' za kliknit
<Mmike> vileni_, koji si to mint turao?
<Mmike> dodobas, do kad traje to?
<Mmike> kol'ko je bolja originale tipkovnica
<Mmike> vileni_, brijem da se isplati kupit IPS sam tak za x220
<vileni_> Mmike: pa rosa, to je valjda 17.3
<vileni_> manje mi koristi IPS sad nego sto bi mi dobro dosao ssd
<vileni_> i ram
<Mmike> kol'ko imas RAMa?
<Mmike> onaj SSD kaj imas nemres upiknit?
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> isao zamijeniti memoriju
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> istu sam stavio
<dodobas> vikend
<vileni_> Mmike: mogu ovaj od 60, ali vec mi je pun
<vileni_> imam 20ak gb jos
<Mmike> makni windowse :)
<vileni_> pa nemam windowse
<vileni_> samo je mate gore
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' pricaju kaj o GOu?
<Mmike> vileni_, pa kaj si stavio u 40 GB?!
<vileni_> Mmike: pa rekoh ti, imam virtualku za posao
<Mmike> widnowsku?
<vileni_> ne
<Mmike> nego?
<vileni_> pa jos uvijek radim kao linuxas :P
<Mmike> kaj ce t ivirtualka?
<vileni_> zato sto zelim imati sve odvojeno
<Mmike> u smislu?
<vileni_> svi podaci
<vileni_> enkriptiran disk, vpn itd
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a lxc ti ne pase?
<vileni_> znaci nemam veze sa poslom dok ne upalim to
<vileni_> pa ne
<vileni_> treba mi gui za keepass i to
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ti si fakat znas zakomplicirati zivot :)
<vileni_> web
<vileni_> pa nije nista komplicirano, tako sam koristio na curinom laptopu
<vileni_> ako moram nesto napraviti, upalim virtualku, rijesim, ugasim
<vileni_> i nemam vise veze s tim
<dodobas> Mmike: samo znam da je ispred mene Mozilla room :)
<dodobas> pojma nemam gdje je ostatak :)
<vileni_> Mmike: jesi probao wwan karticu sloziti?
<Mmike> vileni_, jok, msata disk mi je unutra
<Mmike> vileni_, da, al' imas 20gb diska oteto 
<Mmike> a ima linux, jeld
<Mmike> otvori is novi account i sve za poso imaj gore
<Mmike> ak bas hoces izolaciju
<Mmike> a lako skopiras account ako trebas migrirati
<jelly> imat posao u virtualki zapravo uopce nije losa ideja
<vileni_> Mmike: ma svidja mi se kompletna izolacija
<vileni_> mislio sam imati sve na istoj instalaciji, ali ovo mi sad bas ok
<vileni_> osim zauzeca diska
<Mmike> bilo bi super kad bi mogao nekako u virtualku gurnut filesystem koji imas lokalno
<vileni_> doduse, virtualka je ~11gb mislim
<Mmike> k'o lvm sto mozes
<vileni_> civ beyond earth je uzeo isto dosta prostora :)
<Mmike> al' da ti bude filesystem
<Mmike> kak da disableam onaj delayed kufer kod mkfs.ext4 ?
<vileni_> Mmike: u kvm-u bi proslo vjerojatno :)
<Mmike> vileni_, kak?
<Mmike> vileni_, kaj nemas kvm?
<vileni_> virtualbox
<Mmike> meh
<vileni_> pa bolja mi je integracija sa ovim desktopom
<Mmike> vileni_, pa tam reci da hoces da ti se growa vmdk kako ga koristis
<vileni_> pa nije mi previse bitno za tih 11gb
<Mmike> virtualbox nema performance penalty
<Mmike> qcow2 je ocajno spor
<vileni_> a virtualbox je jer cura ima win na laptopu, pa sam samo exportao i importao ovdje
<Mmike> moram malo na zahod:)
<vileni_> Mmike: pa to i nije nesto sto moras najaviti :)
<vileni_> ionako sigurno nosis laptop sa sobom :P
<Mmike> lazyinit
<Mmike> svaki put kad radim flesystem na ssdu pokusavam skuzit dal' trebam mijenjati default block size, kao i stride/stripe pizdarije
<Mmike> i svaki put odustanem :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad radi ssh jutros se nije htio sshat na server
<Mmike> osim kaj ne radi :)
<Mmike> ako je vjerovati smrtzlu na kraju ovog: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=189410 -- nema smisla patiti se sa EBSovima i page sizeovima i inime
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> nestalo struje bilo na fuxu ipak
 * Mmike tjera fsck na ubuntu-hr, ubio apache privremeno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je bilo sa serverom
<SilverSpace> ili si ti nesto nadogradivao 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kajjaznam, jeboga ti :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nestalo struje valjda
<Mmike> jutros kad si reko da ne radi si trebao pogledati grad.hr i vidio bi da nit on ne radi
<Mmike> fsck je na 20%
 * SilverSpace samo pita :)
<Mmike> k'o moje dete si
<Mmike> 'zasto zasto zasto'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebga ja sad idem u tu evoluciju zivota 
<Mmike> gle njega
<Mmike> opce mu nije bed
<Mmike> uziva u tome :)
<SilverSpace> i te kak :) 
<SilverSpace> staros ludost 
<SilverSpace> boli te don niko te nis ne pita svi vele gle starca podjetinio :)
<Mmike> ovaj i7 u x220 je neznatno brzi od i5
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<Mmike> oba testa u singleuser modu
<vileni_> steta sto nije quadcore i7
<vileni_> neznam jel ima takvih uopce
<Mmike> vileni_, kak nebi bilo
<Mmike> vileni_, u T520 imam taki
<Mmike> al' taj nema 35W TDP
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> jel' trebam instalirati neki ekstra drek da bi mi TURBO radio ?
<Mmike> jer, ovaj proc navodno ide do 3.5GHz u turbu
<Mmike> al' meni nece preko 2.8
<SilverSpace> ah
<vileni_> Mmike: pa po defaultu bi on sam trebao skalirati
<vileni_> ali to ovisi o termalnom stanju
<vileni_> znaci ako procijeni da moze, i obicno samo za single threaded taskove
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ultrasharp-serija-dellovih-monitora-prosirena-novi/150116.aspx
<SilverSpace> 27"
<SilverSpace> mada za tu lovu bolje uzeti Dell UltraSharp U3415W
<Mmike> vileni, jesi siguran? Jer, ja to ne mogu napraviti. Gledam ovaj i7 koji imam u dekstkopu, kao, turbo je 4.5G, al 'meni nece preko 4.0
<Mmike> neki kernel modul navodno treba imat, nemam pojma
<vileni> Mmike: pa nisam jos gledao za to
<Mmike> vileni, nisi prije intele nikad imao?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pre skupo je to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ono, urnebesno pre skupo
<Mmike> vileni, ja gledao na i5 i i7 na laptopima, i i7 na desktopu
<vileni> Mmike: imam jedan koji nije turbo
<vileni> ostali su bili prije i generacija
<Mmike> vileni, ovaj x220 ima turbo
<Mmike> vileni, btw, ne isplati se mijenjat i5 i7
<Mmike> povray je marginalno sporiji
<Mmike> sad cu jos vidjet kak ce hangoutsi raditi, jer oni ubiju CPU dosta
<Mmike> vileni, http://askubuntu.com/questions/619875/disabling-intel-turbo-boost-in-ubuntu
<vileni> Mmike: kako pratis frekvenciju?
<Mmike> vileni, iz /proc/cpuinfo
<Mmike> al' citam sad da to ne valja
<Mmike> instalirao sam taj turbostat
<Mmike> treba instalirat i paket sdodatnim kernel modulima
<Mmike> di je neki 'msr'
<Mmike> i onda oderes turbostat i ovaj ti pokazuje
<Mmike> i ispada da kad povray udrem da mi proc ode na 4.4G
<vileni> nemam povray na mintu
<Mmike> root@BUNTOR ~> cat  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/boost
<Mmike> 1
<Mmike> valjda to znaci da ce raditi
<Mmike> vileni, ma imas
<Mmike> vileni, samo moras upaliti backportse
<Mmike> aha, cek
<Mmike> vileni, aj pejstaj nekud sources list
<Mmike> vileni, trebao bi imati, svi ubunti nakon trustyja to imaju, a i trusty ima u backportsima
<Mmike> vileni, http://jebo.me/pas/7c
<vileni> Mmike: ovo je na trusty
<vileni> ali mozda nema sve
<vileni> ali necu ni stavljati, ne zanima me toliko :)
<vileni> samo neznam kako da cpu opteretim
<Mmike> vileni, to je stari mint onda
<vileni> pa zadnji je
<vileni> 17.3
<Mmike> vileni, pa dodaj samo trusty-backports i instaliraj 
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> odustao sam od minta kad se pojavio ubuntu-mate :)
<vileni> ma, ovo radi ok :)
<vileni> instalirao sma, sve 4 jezgre rade na 3ghz
<vileni> i smanjio je sad zbog temp na 2.7
<Mmike> vileni, mint cesto ima sjebate repoe i budu dosta spori i imaju izjeb s virtualboxom
<Mmike> nemres instalirat oracleov
<Mmike> jedino sam ga zbog matea trosio jer je prjie instalirat mate na ubuntu bila pila
<Mmike> al' sad ima ubuntu mate i milina
<Mmike> vileni, cek, to je 2520m, right?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> da, mislim da to radi po defaultu
<Mmike> samo kaj cpuinfo to ne pokazuje
<Mmike> idem rebootat stroj
<Mmike> doso mi novi kernel
<Mmike> ili neki drek
<Mmike> desktop i7 mi daje 19G/sec u memtestu
<Mmike> t520 mi daje 8G/sec :)
<vileni> a razlika je u generacijama
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je trenutno je preskupo ali vjerujem da ce se to spustiti na neku normalnu cijenu 
<SilverSpace> ali ipak bi to bilo fino imati na stolu :) na to sam ja mislio 
<SilverSpace> https://win95.ajf.me/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-31
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> pospanci :)
<ivoks> kaj nije nedjelja danas?
<Vlado9A3CY> je :)
<ivoks> ubuntu hr arhiva, nedjeljom, salje 20+gb na sat
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj velis: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/12662603_768723986565969_3341677246625216510_n.jpg?oh=03bc8621a665d7415be9512322e90290&oe=572397D9
<Mmike> tvoja pricidnica, jel' ti jos draga? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> jedno i drugo nema veze sa tim izrecenim 
<SilverSpace> i ti slusas onu glupacu kosoricu ha
<Mmike> UHAAAJ!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, kosorica je ivoksova ljubimica, on ju stuje ;)
<Mmike> u biti, da me pitas, ne znam kojeg politicara naseg stujem
<Mmike> mogu ti eventualno reci koji bi, po mom misljenju, manje stete napravili
<Mmike> al' to je ono , k'o razlika u steti od 'odrezao sam ti nogu' vs' nepokretan si od vrata prema dolje
<Mmike> opcija 'odrezat cemo ti prst' ne postoji, a kamo li, 'mozda uspijemo da nema rezanja'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam ja reko da stujes nego su to kosoricina izvrtanja 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jasta :)
<Mmike> i Bog je velik, jelda? :)
<SilverSpace> gle lupanje po stolu uopce nema veze sa pitanjem crnoje 
<Mmike> kaj nema
<Mmike> KAJ NEMA
<SilverSpace> a glupaca kosorica je to usporedila
<Mmike> lik je trebao ODMAH odletit :)
<Mmike> ma tak svejedno tko je usporedio
<Mmike> ja sam to na fejszbuku vidio
<SilverSpace> i ti imas kratko pamcenje 
<Mmike> kratko pamcenje? Bil' objasnio sto mislis pod time? :)
<SilverSpace> to su ti kosoricine rijeci 
<Mmike> odakle da ja to znam? :)
<Mmike> velim, nisam ja ivoks da pratim njen lik i djelo ;)
<Mmike> pisalo je na fejzbuku
<SilverSpace> lupanje po stolu nije bilo adminitriranje po vladi 
<Mmike> pa, bilo je, dok je u vladi bio SDP :)
<Mmike> samo, nit onda nije lupila po stolu, a mogla je ;)
<SilverSpace> nego se odnosilo zakona i ustava koja prava ima predsednica
<SilverSpace> klali su se oko poslova tko sto ima pravo i sto im je zajednicko 
<SilverSpace> ovo pitanje oko crnoje je pitanje vlade a ne predsjednice i ona tu nema ni ustavnih ni zakonskih ovlasti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: onak usput kosorica je mene blokirala na tviteru :)
<SilverSpace> jer sam joj se obratio sa ti 
<SilverSpace> pa mi rekla da si mi nismo na ti 
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> kokos
<SilverSpace> pa su jj ljudi rekli da smo si svi na tviteru na ti 
<vileni> SilverSpace: kad si tipicni primjer danasnje mladezi!
<vileni> :D
<SilverSpace> i ona uporno svim odgovorila da nismo 
<vileni> nema postovanja za starije
<SilverSpace> vileni: svi smo si na ti na tviteru 
<vileni> SilverSpace: ma zajebavam, twitter je casual mjesto
<vileni> to kao da u birtiji govoris vi
<SilverSpace> pa da 
 * Mmike ide testirat dal' stripe/stride ima veze na SSDovima
<SilverSpace> vileni: i neznam kaj mi je reklao sve 
<SilverSpace> pa sam joj reko na se malo spusti medu nas ljude
<SilverSpace> pa se uvrijedila i onako bezobrazno rekla da je ona medu ljudima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti bi trebao procitati neko stivo o argumentima i logickim pogreskama
<Mmike> jer imas super volju i zelju za diskusiju al' te sjebe to sto lose argumentiras
<SilverSpace> ja reko da istina da ste medu ljudima i naso jednu sliku onih iz remetinca svi su oko nje polances seks i ta kompanija 
<SilverSpace> da svi znamo kakvi su to ljudi 
<tonil> Mmike, imas sta polovnih directx11 kartica?
<SilverSpace> i onda me blokirala
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakvi argumenti ?
<SilverSpace> cinjenice 
<SilverSpace> politika vidi samo ono kaj njima u tom trenutku pase
<SilverSpace> i sve drugo zaboravlja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, argument je ono sto izneses u raspravi
<Mmike> cinjenice nisu bitne
<Mmike> bitno je kakav ti je argument
<Mmike> i kak ga prezentiras
<Mmike> tonil, jok
<Mmike> tonil, nemam opce toga, imam samo ovu jednu koja mi je u stroju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozes ti imat argument koliko hoces kad druga strana ne slusa 
<Mmike> a onda se ne raspravljas ;)
<SilverSpace> i zbog svojih intresa ih boli dzon za tvoj argument
<Mmike> ne moj, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> tvoj
<tonil> Mmike, ok nema veze pokusavam naci zamjenu za staru 4870x2 gura one sve zivo samo ne podrzavaju igre vise ove stare kartice,a neda mi se opet pljunit 5 i po keka za grafu,znam starim polako
<Mmike> pa pljuni 1k
<Mmike> 1k5
<Mmike> nadji nvidjiu neku, 680/780
<Mmike> to ne kosta puno vise danas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo mi dva cemo se sloziti koje je pivo najbole ali vileni bu reko da nije istina :)
<Mmike> necemo, ti volis karlovacku i ozujskui a vileni ne pije pivo  :)
<SilverSpace> eto necemo :)
<SilverSpace> i tko je onda upravu sad :)
<vileni> bar netko zna da ne pijem
<SilverSpace> vileni: jos se nisi ozenio :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, oko ceg raspravljamo? Oko toga koja je piva bolja? Al' ta rasprava nema smisla. To k'o da ti ja velim da je puran bolji od piceka, a ti opce ne volis jest puretinu. Kak onda to tebi moze bit bolje?
<Mmike> Al' kad je rasprava o tome 'da li je kolinda kokica ili ne', tu i te kako moze bit rasprave, jer to nije 'matter of taste'.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo nisam ja reko da nije kokica koli
 * Mmike ide gulit krumpir
<SilverSpace> i to me ne zanima ja sam samo reko sto se odnosi na onu tvoju sliku 
<SilverSpace> bas to kaj si ti reko kaj je bolje piletina ili puretina
<SilverSpace> ali jebiga ti ne slusas
<Mmike> pa slika pokazuje da laprda jedno, radi drugo
<Mmike> em ti pire s mladim krumpirom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opet ti jedno sa drugim nema veze
<SilverSpace> prvo se odnosi na odnose sa vladom 
<SilverSpace> drugo o administriranju vlade
<SilverSpace> kak ti to ne svacas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, administriranju? kak mislis - kao, odrzavanju?
<Mmike> poanta je - trebala je doc i rec 'na vladi je izbor, ali je apsolutno nedopustivo da prevarant i lopov sjedi u vladi!'
<Mmike> a nije
<Mmike> jer je - kokica
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol ti se stvarno druzis sa kosoricom 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nije rekla da je to vladina stvar ?
<SilverSpace> stvarno slusate kaj vam pase 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, naravno da je vladnia stvar, al' ona k'o predsjednica ima obavezu rec 'vlado, u kurcu ste'
<Mmike> a ne 'bude vlada to'
<Mmike> tipa 'ak HDZ uspije zamracit onda ce crnoja ostat'
<Mmike> jad i bjeda
<Mmike> o tom se radi
<Mmike> a to je ono sto ti ignoriras
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i ja se tu slazem kaj je ona morala reci 
<SilverSpace> ali se ne slazem kaj su se te dvije stvari na slici koji si stavio usporedile kao iste
<SilverSpace> a nisu 
<SilverSpace> to je politika u kojoj se sve vadi iz konteksta 
<SilverSpace> evi i danas nu2 sa rakickom 
<SilverSpace> jedan novinar je strasnu stvar napisao i usporedio 
<SilverSpace> dvije neusporedivosti 
<SilverSpace> u stilu kaj bi bilo da bi bilo 
<SilverSpace> i sad se ljudi oko toga svadaju 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moram ic, al' ne slazem se u potpunosti
<Mmike> kad se vratim bumo nastavili :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> OpenErp
<Mmike> Das UeberDreck!
<jelly> OpenDreck?
<jelly> a mislim, ERP je po defaultu drek ne?
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> mislim, velike firme ne mogu bez tako neceg
<jelly> buraz, 90% sustava koje velike firme koriste su drek
<ivoks> kakav aparat
<ivoks> mogu si i profil napraviti
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/414356/Dajte-mi-jedan-hrvatski-grad-i-za-4-godine-cu-napraviti-cudo.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> crko
<SilverSpace> router
<Mmike> http://www.airliners.net/photo/USA---Air/Boeing-C-17A-Globemaster/1132131/L/
<Mmike> kompresor
<Mmike> crko :)
<SilverSpace> nece ni u fail safe mod
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> odoo bas i ne voli upgrade
<ivoks> spustio a340 bez kotaca
<SilverSpace> nis lemilica u ruke
<ivoks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNU-Hurd-FOSDEM-2016-Update
<ivoks> za kojih 100 godina mozda cemo moci i vidjeti gnome 1 na njemu
 * Mmike zadnja 3 sata krpa tudji odo
<Mmike> odoooooooooooo
<Mmike> drekooooooooooooo
<tonil> vileni, treca episoda xfilesa nije releaseana jel tako, ja sam pogleado prve dvije,ono cisto radi nostalgije
<tonil> cini mi se ok
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-23
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<dodobas> hehe, evo joj jedne ... http://azer.bike/happy-hacking-linux/
<dodobas> kao da se 'linux for developers' scena zahuktava
<jelly> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bbc-micro-bit-stem-revolucija-u-skolama-education#/
<accountant> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> bome prije sat nazvao radi interneta kaj puca i evo ih dosli i slozili 
<SilverSpace> stavili na router neku prigusnicu jer kazu da je prejak signal pa da zbog toga rusi router
<dodobas> SilverSpace: to ti je samo uredaj za pracanje :)
<dodobas> ... pracenje ... damnit
<Mmike> PRACKANJE!
<SilverSpace> dodobas: i ja to mislim :)
<SilverSpace> jos nije puklo
<Mmike> ?
<jelly-home> imam esxi (vsphere) vm sa ssh i web server instalacijom precise (12.04.2 LTS) iz 2014, bez korisnickih podataka.  Nemam pristup konzoli.  Koja je vjerojatnost da će do-release-upgrade ostaviti vm u nebootabilnom stanju?
<jelly-home> do-release-upgrade bi išao sa precise na trusty jeli
<vileni> 99%
<jelly-home> :-)
<jelly-home> screw you hippie!
<Mmike> jelly-home: ma jok
<Mmike> 50%, rekao bih
<Mmike> mozda cak i manje
<vileni> do you feel lucky?
<Mmike> a gle, ja bi i za 15% trazio nacin da mogu do konzole :D
<vileni> ja imam jedan 10.04
<Mmike> ili makar snapshottao virtualku :)
<Mmike> vileni: to nije podrzano vise :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa apgrejd bi morao proci? :)
<Mmike> jel' postoje sluske koje ubiju zvuk oko mene?: tak da onaj s kim pricam ne cuje ovo oko mene? :)
<jelly-home> kolega veli da je to prethodni admin vec radio i da je sve proslo, al on je iz prodaje...
<vileni> puna recenica je, "imam 10.04 i pristup konzoli"
<jelly-home> Mmike: mislis, jel postoji MIKROFON koji ubija zvuk oko tebe?
<jelly-home> jer suprotno imenu, slusalice ne slusaju zvuk oko tebe :-)
<vileni> ja bi preporucio m16a4
<vileni> ili scar
<vileni> ako treba ubiti zvuk
<jelly-home> brijem da cu prvo upgradeati 12.04 na zadnjiji pa onda dalje
<jelly-home> u nadi da su zakrpali bar neke d-u-r failove
<Mmike> jelly-home: to ti je manje vise a must. Prvo dist-upgrade do kraja, tek onda do-release-upgrade
<vileni> Mmike: kad smo kod slusalica, jel ti koristis uopce one mpow?
<Mmike> s/manje vise/d
<Mmike> vileni: slabo
<Mmike> vileni: sad imam QC35 na usima i ok su
<vileni> Mmike: imas jedan ili 2 seta na kraju? :)
<Mmike> al' ne filtriraju sum oko mene onom kom pricam
<Mmike> 2 :D :D :D
<vileni> Mmike: imas jedan neotvoreni? :)
<Mmike> cak mozda i imam
<jelly-home> pogotovo sto je image koji je provider stavio iz 2014
<Mmike> moram pogledat
<vileni> Mmike: ajd vidi, pa da te rijesim viska hardvera, zene ce nam biti zahvalne :)
<Mmike> vileni: http://www.colt.com/Catalog/Military/Products/Colt-M16A4-Rifle ? :))))
<Mmike> vileni: hahahahaha :D
<vileni> Mmike: e to
<Mmike> moze
<vileni> odoh doma
<jelly-home> .rt jellese
<datase> jelly-home: The Zombies - Time of the Season | The Pretenders - Back On The Chain Gang | The War on Drugs - Lost in the Dream
<jelly-home> neki 80s spin
<jelly-home> oh well, here goes nothing... prvo dist-upgrade pa reboot
<jelly-home> mozda netconsole neki
<jelly-home> proslo, masala
<jelly-home> "This host does not support automatic upgrade of vmware tools" pjbmti
<Mmike> vileni: :P
<jelly-home> da pisem do-release-upgrade -m server, ili nikakve opcije?
<Mmike> nikakve druge opcije
<jelly-home> If you continue, an additional ssh daemon will be started at port '1022'.  # nice
<jelly-home> iako sam već ja digao drugi ssh klijent sa strane.  Sad imam i treći ;-)
<jelly-home> i skripta se u screenu vrti
<jelly-home> i u script-u za evidenciju
<jelly-home> i dodao authorized key za roota za slucaj da me ne pita nego promijeni konfu za sshd (pitao je)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/182008/sokirat-cete-se-kad-vidite-koliko-se-prasine-moze-kriti-u-jednom-racunalu
<Mmike> jelly-home:  :) 
<Mmike> jelly-home: de si sad? :)
<jelly-home> na tome da otvoriti shell za pogledati i rucno mergati razlike u config fajlama nije dobra ideja
<jelly-home> naime, ak radis diff i less i pritisnes ^C u lessu
<jelly-home> ^C nece odhendlati less nego apt @#$%^
<jelly-home> dakle tree je release-upgrade -> apt -> dpkg (koji pita za razlike u nekom conffile, *** sysctl.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? z) -> bash -i -> less 
<jelly-home> sva sreca da skripta digne _svoj_ screen i vrti pod njim
<jelly-home> onda rucno ubit less, bash, dpkg, i resurrectat screen, i ide dalje
<jelly-home> i dodje opet na isto (dpkg --configure -a) :-)
<jelly-home> zanimljivo je kak do-release-upgrade ima iste zastite od sranja koje imam i ja, drugi ssh session, vrti se u screenu 
<jelly-home> samo im fali jos script za logiranje outputa i odgovora
<jelly-home> dobro fora sa resurrectanjem screena koji opet pokrene istu naredbu 
<jelly-home> (jos sam na 12.04 -> 14.04, jeli)
<Mmike> a ic ces i dalje?
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> kernel od 14.04.5 se bootao, to je pola posla
<jelly-home> to je bilo prilicno cisto
<jelly-home> nekih 10-15 obsolete paketa koje do-release-upgrade nije pocistio, jedan .dpkg-new u /etc/init.d/
<jelly-home> e sad, za trusty->xenial me ipak malo prpa, jerbo upstart->systemd
<SilverSpace> op op 
<vileni> Mmike: sto sad? :)
<Zaratustra> e da
<Zaratustra> nije Europa med i mlijeko
<Zaratustra> melita je troll
<Zaratustra> melita zašto se trolaš među poštenom rajom
<jelly-home> za danas je trusty dosta, sutra nastavak
<Zaratustra> melita: ?
 * Zaratustra gori gora gori borovina
<Zaratustra> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<datase> ^ The Dvorak Simplified Keyboard is a keyboard layout patented in 1936 by Dr. August Dvorak and his brother-in-law, Dr.
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-24
<SilverSpace> jutar
<vileni> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> carnet mi je obrisao glue recorde za moju domenu
<jelly> nisi produzio?
<jelly> expires:   20170108
<Mmike> auuu
<Mmike> sram me bit moglo!
<vileni> kako nemas neki warning za to
<obruT> ja od carneta uredno dobim obavijesti o isteku...
<SilverSpace> za popizditis
<Mmike> zakaj mislite da ja nisam dobio? :D
<SilverSpace> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.067 FPS
<vileni> Mmike: zato jer si organiziran i nikad ne kasnis? :)
<Mmike> vileni: a, jbg, od 20ak domena, jedna mi promakl a:)
<vileni> ima neka skripta koja ti provjerava to, pa ti salje mail ako je blizu isteka
<SilverSpace> http://cpc.farnell.com/asus/90mb0qy1-m0eay0/tinker-board-2gb-1-8ghz-4k-gb/dp/SC14363
<SilverSpace> asus 
<SilverSpace> nis znao
<hbogner_> viase mi se svidja http://www.banana-pi.org/ ima sata konektor :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner_: ne znam koliko to danas vrijedi kaj ima 
<SilverSpace> vise manje malo to itko koristi 
<hbogner_> bolje mi sata disk stavit na to nego usb :d
<SilverSpace> usb3 vise vrijedi od sata
<SilverSpace> bar meni
<hbogner_> ustvari fantaziram, meni svejedno, nemam nijedan od tih uredjaja :d
<SilverSpace> rpi 4 bi mogao dobiti usb 3 i 2 G rama
<SilverSpace> hbogner_: :)
<hbogner_> SilverSpace, a kolega je hvalio odrid da je bolji od Rpi
<sillyslux> BANANA PI BPI-M2 gladam cijenu...
<sillyslux> 44,80€ http://www.tme.eu/en/details/banana-pi-m2/single-board-computers/sinovoip/banana-pi-bpi-m2/
<sillyslux> 65,95 € https://www.galagomarket.com/index.php/item/display/478/1247_single-board-computer_banana-pi_banana-pi-bpi-m2-quad-core-single-board-computer,-banana-pi-bpi-m2.JPG
<sillyslux> skoro 50% skuplje
<SilverSpace> http://www.banana-pi.org/r1.html
<SilverSpace> ja sa jedno vrijeme na ovo imao pik
<jelly> Nismo vec dugo pricali o F1 <jpinx> asg jelly - Brawn is back :)
<jelly> sillyslux: nemoj uzimati banana pi
<SilverSpace> jelly: i massa :)
<jelly> hbogner_: sta ti vrijedi sata konektor kad se opet nalazi iza usb-sata bridgea
<sillyslux> bpi je allwinner jeli?
<jelly> da
<jelly> ak oces allwinner, gledas na linux-sunxi.org sta uzeti
<sillyslux> pa nebi bas allwinnera
<sillyslux> mislim
<sillyslux> jos nemam sbc-a
<sillyslux> pa neznam skoro nista o njima
<hbogner_> jelly, meni nista, frend ga uima pa ga je hvalio
<hbogner_> *ima
<sillyslux> imam itx atom board, jeli se i to smatra sbc-om?
 * jelly ima jedno 5-6 allwinner skatuljica, jos je najbolja ona sa starim A20 cpu jer ima sata drito u SoCu i ethernet isto
<sillyslux> cubietruck?
<jelly> ne, cubieboard 2
<sillyslux> ajsi
<sillyslux> pa... treba i meni...
<sillyslux> jos da ima free hosting za to...
<sillyslux> carnet bi to moga nuditi gradanima
<sillyslux> https://www.dns.hr/portal/register/free-fromhr free domene vec ima, fali jos free server hosting
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> ;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
<Mmike> ns0.splivalo.hr.	14400	IN	A	146.185.134.221
<Mmike> ns1.splivalo.hr.	14400	IN	A	146.185.134.221
<Mmike> kreten, DigitalOcean je jutros javio da imaju sranje i da ovoono, reko, ok, nece dugo trajati... a kad ono traje, i traje, i traje 
<Mmike> na kraju opce nisu bili oni :D
<SilverSpace> fakat poslje majstora internet mi ne puca
<SilverSpace> ali nikada nisam cuo da puca zbog prejakog signala
<vileni> kad ti senior network engineer kaze da si promijenis ip servera da mozes do interneta apt-getat stvari, i onda vratis nazad
<vileni> ip servera u njegovoj mrezi jel
<vileni> iza njegovog firewalla
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/klasa-optimist-bahati-pljackas-opljackao-banku-u-samom-centru-zagreba-policija-ga-uhitila-nakon-samo-par-minuta/5544919/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: lol :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je smijesno :)
<SilverSpace> stavili neku prigusnicu na ruter na koay kabel 
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> ovo za banku
<SilverSpace> aha :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije uopce bila pljacka
<Mmike> nego?
<SilverSpace> nego de neki lik derao na sluzbenike
<SilverSpace> pa dosla murija
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak ekipa moze koristiti gmail
<Mmike> hocu forwardirati selektirane emailove
<Mmike> i ne moze
<Mmike> moram neki dodatak za chrome instalirati
<Mmike> uzas
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/smplayer-chromecast-support
<SilverSpace> jenga nemam chromecast
<civija> zna netko neku firmu u hr da je sluzbeni Canonical partner?
<civija> nisam siguran je li Init partner ili ne
<Mmike> civija: sto ti treba?
<jelly> eto ga i 14.04->16.04, sad sam rebootao i bas me zanima dal ce se dici
<jelly> dajem mu 5 minuta da se vrati u zive
<Mmike> jelly: 12.04->14.04 proslo ok?
<jelly> da, bez kostiju
<jelly> 14.04->16.04... ne boota se :-)
<jelly> i tried
<jelly> he ded
<Mmike> jelly: mozda si naletio na systemd bug :D
<jelly> opce me ne zanima di je bug, kad je platforma takva da nemam pristup konzoli niti nekom rescue imageu da popravim
<Mmike> jelly: i sta ces sad?
<jelly> Mmike: nista, ili reimage pa iznova, ili restore sa jucerasnjeg backupa 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa ok, onda imas pristup necem
<jelly> nemam pristup za detektirati i ispraviti gresku
<jelly> mozda dic jos jedan VM, nadat se da je u istom segmentu, i enableat netconsole
<jelly> sve sto imam je log od do-release-upgrade, ali nema nista strasno ocito u njemu
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj ni u konzolu ne ide?
<jelly> provider ne da pristup konzoli
<jelly> drugi put cu nakon 14.04 isklonirati rucno cijelu masinu na svoj vsphere i vidit dal se ovdje isto strga
<jelly> tj. necu jer imam pametnijeg posla :-)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2g567IXEAAX3UW.jpg
<jelly> hrvatska posta je cudna
<accountant> ln
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkblA_CxHgU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Furby Connect Bluetooth Protocol Hack - he says whatever you want! :: Duration: 03:51 :: Views: 32,778 uploaded by Jeija :: 281 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-25
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Vlado9A> jutro
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> Do I lose my data when the container exits?
<Mmike> Not at all! Any data that your application writes to disk gets preserved in its container until you explicitly delete the container. The file system for the container persists even after the container halts.
<Mmike> dodobas, ^^
<Mmike> (Docker)
<vileni> dicker
<hbogner> vileni, jel vi koristite rds pgsql ili standalone server sa pgsql? naime interesira me kako pratiti stanje/promet/aktivnost/statistike... za svaku bazu na rds-u
<vileni> hbogner: imamo jedan postgres rds, nisam to taknuo otkad sam ga postavio :)
<vileni> a inace ne trosimo postgres nigdje
<hbogner> aha, moram naci database nacin kako pratiti bazu, a ne system nacin jer nemamo pristup sistemu
<hbogner> Mmike, ti si pg guru, usmjeri me :D
<vileni> a to je problem sa rds sto imas poprilicno ogranicen pristup
<vileni> statistike vjerojatno mozes dobiti ako to sto monitora se spaja na bazu i od tamo cita
<hbogner> jer na https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Monitoring pise puno toga
<hbogner> da, rds ima ogranicen pristup, pa trazim neko interno rjesenje, tipa pg_stat_statements...
<hbogner> ok, ali sto bi citao? staviti extension kao statements ili nesto drugo?
<vileni> to pitaj Mmike :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ping! kaj koristiti interno u pgsql za monitoring
<SilverSpace> bome i kinezi vise novu ne slave mjesec dan :) samo do 2.2.
<Mmike> hbogner_: #define monitoring
<hbogner_> Mmike, hocu znati koja baza opterecuje server, koja radi najveci mrezni promet, cpu load, ram load, najduzi uptiti, najvece zauzece diska, ... naravno ako je to moguce
<Mmike> ne bas
<Mmike> morat ces se malo napatit i izprogramirat
<hbogner_> ok, kaj je moguce?
<Mmike> i onda shareat da ostali imaju koristi od toga :)
<Mmike> hbogner_: instaliraj munin, 90% tog kaj hoces imas u munin pluginovima
<hbogner_> nope, nemoguce, amazon rds
<Mmike> makni se s tog govneta
<hbogner_> imam opciju samo putem ekstenzija u bazi i upiza u bazi
<Mmike> inace, nije nemoguce
<Mmike> sam reci muninu da se spoji na postgres u amazonu
<hbogner_> imam vec pg_stats_statements
<drj_cro> hbogner pa imas sve na cloudwatchu sto ti treba - ili nemas pristup tome?
<Mmike> drj_cro: oooo!
<Mmike> drj_cro: pakeima?
<hbogner_> drj_cro, imam pristup cloudwatchu, ali nisam bas previse dobio sto sam trazio
<Mmike> hbogner_: https://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/monitoring-stats.html
<Mmike> hbogner_: to ti munin koristi
<hbogner_> drj_cro, imam za database server metricse, ali ne za individualnu bazu na tom serveru, bar ja nisam nasao
<Mmike> digni mikro-aws drekec i stavi munin gore, i reci munin pluginu da se ne spaja na postgres@localhost nego na postgres@rds
<Mmike> doduse, nisam siguran koje od tih stat-functions ces moci izvrsavati kao non-superuser
<hbogner_> Mmike, imam munin server, vidis bacit cu pogled na to
<drj_cro> Mmike: eto sljakica :) 
<hbogner_> ok, usmjerili ste me, istrazujem dalje, hvala
<Mmike> hbogner_: gemist, molim :)
<drj_cro> hbogner_: na cloudwatchu si mozes podesiti sve sto ti treba da ti prati
<hbogner_> drj_cro, jesi ti jos u radnickoj u onoj crnoj zgradi?
<drj_cro> hbogner_: u irskoj :)
<Mmike> hbogner_: jeje, WorkersIsle :)
<hbogner_> drj_cro, :D
<hbogner_> nisam znao
<hbogner_> drj_cro, cilj je to dobiti van, mozda u elk, a mozd anesto deseto
<drj_cro> mozes napraviti metriku sa cloudwatchom i kupiti je van
<hbogner_> drj_cro, da ti nisi otisao u irsku u amazon :D
<drj_cro> nisam, ne svidja mi se amazon
<hbogner_> znam d apostoje custom metrike preko onih amazonovih skripti, ali nisam znao da to mogu za rds
<hbogner_> ima puno toga sto jos treba tek saznati :D
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> broj 1 https://www.raspberrypi.org/helloworld
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3CB0T5W8AEyGuQ.jpg
<Mmike> https://i.stack.imgur.com/a5Neb.png
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-26
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<dodobas> putar
<dodobas> sto se danas koristi za export displaya ... naletih na nesto sto se zove DisplayLink ... 
<dodobas> ili je i dalje TigerVNC nesto sto se koristi
<obruT> export displaya ? remote desktop ? x2go ?
<dodobas> obruT: a tako nesto
<dodobas> krivo sam se bio izrazio ... 'export' nije dobar izraz
<dodobas> idem checkirat x2go
<dodobas> hmm, cini se da x2go podrazva samo neke desktop environmente
<obruT> dodobas: nisam nikad provjeravao jel podrzava neke DE, radi na svima na kojima sam isprobavo, nekak mi se ne cini da je ovisan o DE...
<obruT> al to je uglavnom bio ili xfce ili gnome
<obruT> gledam sad da, ima neki compatibility doc, ali ja nisam nikad nista tweakao...
<dodobas> da ono sto meni treba je u principu neki remote desktop ... 
<dodobas> a kako cu gotovo uvijek biti na lokalnoj mrezi ... pa cak i na crossover kablu ... onda bi 'experience' trebao biti podnosljiv
<jelly> dodobas: ako imas najnovije X-e i xrdp, oni sad imaju skoro svu akceleraciju kao windows RDP 
<vileni> sto se moze koristiti kao klijent za xrdp?
<jelly> xfreerdp
<jelly> remmina ima malo manje fichura
<jelly> rdesktop ima najmanje i vise se bas ne odrzava
<vileni> remmina isto dugo nije bila apdejtana
<vileni> ali za sad mi radi super
<jelly> a sto wrapperi od gnome i kde koriste ne znam
<dodobas> jelly: ty, provjerit cu i to
<Mmike> lokacija di sam sad, HT-DSL, speedtest mi izmjeri 20/5, i to tak manjevise radi, (s obzirom na DSL i di je i sve to, jako ok)
<Mmike> lokacija2, HT-optika, 200/100, radi as advertised
<Mmike> skidam nesto sa lokacije2 na tu di sam sad, imam jedva 800kB/sec :)
<jelly> pa to je 6Mbps
<jelly> jel igje imash wireless u igri da ti trga tcp
<Mmike> jelly: kak mislis 6Mbps?
<Mmike> imam tu, laptop mi je na wirelessu
<Mmike> al ne kuzim kakve to vezse ima - ako wgetam nesto sa www.ubuntu.com onda imam 20mbita, ako wgetam od doma onda imam megabit
<jelly> 800kB/s = 6.4 Mbps
<Mmike> kbit :)
<jelly> stavi sve na wired pa probaj opet
<Mmike> jelly: nemrem trenutno, nemam kabl mrezni tu di jesam :)
<Mmike> al', kakve to ima veze? ako je u tom problem, nebih li i sa www.ubuntu.com trbao imat problem?
<jelly> eeee :-)
<jelly> da, ajde, imas prav
<jelly> a jel ti radi tih 100 uploada na lokaciji2 
<Mmike> yup, k'o veliko
<Mmike> sad sam si pomogao pa sam image uploadao na ubuntu-hr (700 megi, za cas se upploadalo)
<Mmike> i sad downloadiram od tamo, scp, 20mbita/sec
<Mmike> jedno kad direktno probam od tamo, imam jedva megabit
<Mmike> x2go ne radi
<Mmike> valjda moram to pokrenut kad sam tamo ulogiran
<Mmike> pih
<vileni> kako mislis ne radi?
<Mmike> vileni: pa nemrem se spojit
<Mmike> vileni: wrong, spojio se
<Mmike> vileni: jedino, otvorio mi je novi session, nije me ustekao na onaj koji tamo imam
<vileni> hm, ja nisam imao takav problem, ali strojevi na kojima imam x2go ionako nisu nikad prije imali DE
<jelly> Mmike: onda je HT kriv
<jelly> gnjavi ih
<Mmike> jelly: yup
<jelly> ili si slozi vpn
<Mmike> jelly: l preko tog nekog X stroja? :)
<jelly> pa da
<jelly> ja imam skupi VPS u .hr manje-vise samo za to
<jelly> (i za nadzor)
<Mmike> kaj, da meetnem VPN u HT negdje? :D
<Mmike> idem ubost neku hranu
<jelly> Mmike: ne, ocito kad promet ide samo kroz ht da nije dobro :-)
<Mmike> dobar je bombon
<Mmike> sjedim u TPK sad, spojen sam na 4G, imam jedva jednu crticu, a imam 50/20 upload/download
<Mmike> a ovih 50 je zato kaj laptop-mobitel nemreju brze :)
<Mmike> erm, s|upload/download|download/upload|
<Mmike> :D)
<vileni> Mmike: u kojem TPK?
<Mmike> vileni: pravom! :)
<vileni> stracara? :)
<vileni> tamo nisam eonima bio
<Mmike> yup :)
<Mmike> nisam znao kaj bi pa sam uzeo 3 pljeskavice :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> a sam si?
<hbogner_> vileni, Mmike je standalone nomad, ide od mesa do mesa
<Mmike> vileni: a da, na brzake sam htio, pa reko idem vidjet
<Mmike> taman nije guzva bila, sjeo, pojeo
<Mmike> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPussEslWSS
<Mmike> odlicne
<Mmike> od-lic-ne!
<hbogner_> upravo gledam nekog rusa kako objasnjava pg_stat_*, jedva ga razumijem
<hbogner_> byte=bajč
<jelly> stat = stač?
<hbogner_> to cak normalno izgovori
<vileni> Mmike: pa kolike su nije ni cudo da ih trebas 3
<Mmike> vileni: pa to je porcija
<Mmike> 3 pljeske se zove
<Mmike> obicna, sa sirom i gurmanska
<Mmike> hbogner_: de to?
<vileni> Mmike: a to nisam znao :) kad me nikamo ne vodis!
<hbogner_> Mmike, jubito
<Mmike> hbogner_: PA DAJ URL SRCA TI POPRASENOG METVICOM!
<Mmike> vileni: paaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> vileni: ajmo next week?
<hbogner_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wUZBKGw7Xs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Deep Dive into PostgresSQL Statistics :: Duration: 42:01 :: Views: 165 uploaded by PGConf US :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner_> na srecu sam nasao prezentaciju pa ga bolje razumijem: http://www.slideshare.net/alexeylesovsky/deep-dive-into-postgresql-statistics-54594192
<dodobas> hbogner_: jedino sto ce ti pomoc je pg_stat_statements
<Mmike> bas sam tijo rec da je jadno sto nema prezentacije
<hbogner_> dodobas, pg_stat_statements je per database statistike, a pg_stat_database kaze koja baza koliko opterecuje server
<obruT> hbogner_: Rus pa ga ti ne kuzis ? :) uostalom, bolje nego neki Indijac :)
<hbogner_> mene interesira i jedno i drugo, znam za pg_stat_statements i to si mi ti rekao, ali nisam znao kako na razini cjelog servera saznati
<hbogner_> obruT, nisam
<hbogner_> obruT, indijca sam slusao za druge stvari, sad sam presao na ruse :D
<vileni> Mmike: sljedeci tjedan sam na godisnjem pa se moze razmisliti o tome
<Mmike> hbogner_: zakaj munin ne upogonis, on ti sve to ima
<hbogner_> Mmike, visa sila :D
<vileni> mi nekog indijca slusali na percona webinaru
<Mmike> hbogner_: kaj? :)
<vileni> da smo platili trazili bi pare nazad
<Mmike> vileni: hahaha :) 
<hbogner_> vileni, :D
<hbogner_> Mmike, visa sila rekla ne munin nego direktni upiti :D
<hbogner_> a danas sam saznao puno korisnih informacija o tome
<Mmike> hbogner_: pa munin radi direktne upite
<Mmike> pogledaj kaj on raadi
<Mmike> i to izrepliciraj
<Mmike> zakaj kompliciras :)
<hbogner_> Mmike :P
<SilverSpace> https://wemoscc.de.aliexpress.com/store/1331105?SearchText=D1%20mini%20Shields
<SilverSpace> obruT: ^^
<obruT> SilverSpace: bacicu pogled, thanx
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne znam jesam li vec pito, jel znas za kakav procesor koji bi bio logicki nasljednik athlona 5350 ? dakle, mala potrosnja, barem 4 corea i minimalno takve performanse (i cijena :) ) ?  trazim nesto, nema nista pametno, a ovog vise nije bas lako kod nas nabavit
<vileni> obruT: mislim da nisu izasli nasljednici jos
<vileni> ako ce am1 uopce zivjeti mozda dodje nesto nakon sto izbace high performance ryzene
<vileni> or not Speaking of which, the new Zen platform is set to unify all the sockets into one AM4 socket, meaning there won't be several different sockets like the AM3+, FM2+ and AM1 to confuse consumers
<SilverSpace> obruT: ima jedan jaci od 5350 mislim da je 5370
<SilverSpace> ali ne znam dali ce to vise uopce radit
<vileni> ovaj 5370 nisam vidio uopce
<SilverSpace> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-Athlon-Athlon%E2%84%A2-5370-vs-AMD-Athlon-5350
<SilverSpace> vileni: malo nabrijan vise
<vileni> 200mhz razlike u odnosu na moj
<obruT> ma u biti mi nije bitan bas nasljednik, treba mi nesto slicnih karakteristika, barem 4 corea, mala potrosnja (ispod 30W, moze i sitno vise ak je bas osjedno brze), da ne kosta puno i da brz barem ko taj 5350, moze i brze naravno :)
<obruT> moze bit i intel... gledo sam onaj j1900, malo je slabiji, al i puno manje trosi, no ide SO-DIMM unutra sto mi nije neka sreca
<vileni> obruT: mora biti i jeftin? :)
<obruT> pa ono, ak nije jeftin, onda opet nije u kategoriji 5350 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> 5350 je valjda imao najbolji odnos, cijene, potrosnje i mogucnosti
<SilverSpace> da ne bi znao nest takvo kaj manje trosi od ovog amd a
<vileni> atom jedino, ali njih bas i nema nesto
<SilverSpace> atom isto zagalvio 
<SilverSpace> nista u toj klasi ne napreduje
<SilverSpace> ne isplati se
<jelly> obruT: zasto amd?  ecc support?
<vileni> atom q1900
<vileni> iako je to staro
<obruT> jelly: ne mora biti amd :)
<vileni> mislim da ploca ionako ne podrzava ecc
<obruT> jelly: trenutno imam ovog amd-a, kupio bi istog, ali nema za kupit pa trazim nesto slicno
<obruT> koliko sam vidio (a mozda sam preskocio nesto), atomi koji su u rangu po cpu snazi s ovim 5350, daleko vise kostaju
<vileni> pa i nema ih bas u tom formatu
<SilverSpace> vileni: jel taj atom podrzava linux
<vileni> ako mislis na itx
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa ne vidim zasto ne, osim ako mislis na grafiku :)
<jelly> a koji je cjenovni rand?
<SilverSpace> da ak je onaj VR onda ne bu islo
<jelly> rang
<SilverSpace> vileni: ja imam dava atoma ni jedan nece ubuntu vrtit
<SilverSpace> dva*
<obruT> jelly: do 300 kn za procesor
<obruT> maticne su bile isto oko 250-300, dakle oko 500-600 kn cpu i maticna
<vileni> meni je proc bio 400, maticna 250
<obruT> dao bi i vise ako potrosnja ostane tak mala, a procesor je osjetno brzi
<vileni> obruT: pa recimo intel nuc sa i3 je izmjeren na 17w ako se dobro sjecam
<vileni> mozda i manje
<obruT> vileni: koliko kosta taj nuc sa i3, naime trebam 4-6 komada...
<vileni> a snaga je puno jaca :)
<vileni> pa onoliko vise koliko je jaci
<obruT> i ne trebam kuciste
<vileni> dakle 3-4x vise :D
<vileni> ali ono, mozes imati cluster u ruksaku
<vileni> najnoviji atom je apollo lake, ali on jos nije dosao
<vileni> bio je najavljen za Q14'16
<vileni> *Q4'16
<jelly> i3 je 2core, HT?
<vileni> da
<obruT> fakat se nist ne dogadja s tim procesorima, sve nesto jad i bijeda u nekom srednjem nizem rangu...
<vileni> svejedno je u drugom svemiru u odnosu na am1
<jelly> mac mini od kolege sa i3 trosi 7W idle
<jelly> cijeli stroj
<vileni> tako i moj nuc, ali je atom
<SilverSpace> monitor trosi vise
<vileni> monitor tamo mi je tv, sto definitivno trosi vise :)
<vileni> pogotovo sto nuc nema hdmi-cec
<vileni> da ga ugasi kad ne svira nista
<vileni> zato me veseli apollo lake, jer su napokon dodali cec
<SilverSpace> http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/10/26/intel-introduces-3-atom-e3900-apollo-lake-processors-for-iot-industrials-and-automotive-applications-x5-e3930-x5-e3940-x7-e3950/
<jelly> vileni: koji actually radi na linuxima?
<jelly> pratio sam minnowboard i situacija sa hdmi-cec na tim very-very-low-power intelima je bila grozna
<SilverSpace> http://ark.intel.com/compare/96488,96485,96486
<SilverSpace> 8 GB samo rama
<jelly> kaj ce ti vise za htpc
<SilverSpace> pa da trosi vise :)
<SilverSpace> struje
<obruT> pa nije to procesor napravljen samo za htpc :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i onda ti 2G uzme graficka jos
<SilverSpace> Uvijek mi prelije čašu kad točim gemišt. Kaže netjak to ti je VUK ?? Kakav sad vuk? Ujo to ti je voda u kiselinu zato ti to iskipi van. :)
<drj_cro> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G145457216438 za htpc ko stvoreno :)
<obruT> drj_cro: jesi ga isprobo mozda ? kunu se u h.265, ali bi volio neciju potvrdu da radi bez ikakvog problema na 1080
<drj_cro> jesam imam ga doma, i radi zvjerski
<drj_cro> jedino sam morao dodatni vent staviti jer kod+zoneminder+cuda kaj vrtim gore pa se zagrije vrlo brzo 
<drj_cro> s/kod/kodi/
<obruT> drj_cro: otkud si narucio ? jel ima negdje iz EU ili iz neEU pa strepis od poreza i carine ? ;)
<drj_cro> iz UK
<obruT> odlicno
<obruT> mislim da ce ici uskoro narudzba par komada :)
<drj_cro> postarina im je malo paprena al dode za par dana
<drj_cro> http://www.odroid.co.uk/
<obruT> frend trazi nesto za HTPC, a ak on bude narucivo, budem i ja, nek se nadje, ne treba mi za HTPC u ovom trenu
<obruT> postarina se podjeli na broj narucivaca :)
<drj_cro> i imas vent u cipoteci koji radi na 5v za nekih 15kn pa ga odmah stavis gore :)
<SilverSpace> htc android box i ne moze bolje
<drj_cro> linux vrti gore
<obruT> pa bome, tu iz UK je vec osjetno skuplji :P
<SilverSpace> sve drugo je pretjerivanje
<obruT> android ? samo mi jos treba da mi spijuniraju i gledanje pornjave :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: koji je to chip gore
<drj_cro> * Amlogic ARM® Cortex®-A53(ARMv8) 1.5Ghz quad core CPUs 
<SilverSpace> S905
<obruT> uzasno me nerviraju webshopovi na kojima ne mozes saznati koliko te kosta postarina bez da ostavis sve podatke
<sillyslux> Later this year Intel will also launch models with Core i5 and Core i7 Kaby lake chips, Thunderbolt 3 ports, and Intel Iris Plus graphics. Some models will also support Intel Optane storage.
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2017/01/intel-nuc-mini-pc-kits-core-i3-now-available-300.html
<sillyslux> pa dobro mozda ne bas za htpc
<SilverSpace> Amlogic S905 hm to je los chip 
<SilverSpace> za 4K
<drj_cro> 4k tv nemam, a 1080 bez trzaja
<SilverSpace> S905x je bolji 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-27
<ivoks> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> u saboru minuta sutnje traje oko 20 sekundi
<vileni> u svim drzavnim je tako, obrnuto proporcionalno od pauze za rucak
<Mmike> youtube i kodi se nevole vise
<Mmike> ili mi je samo laptop samo pre jadan  :)
<vileni> sto se dogadja?
<Mmike> vileni, nemam sliku, samo zvuk
<Mmike> vileni, ili je slika razbijena
<Mmike> vileni, i onda moram rewindat na pocetak 101 put i onda proradi, nekad
<Mmike> nekad moram rebootat da proradi
<Mmike> samo s jubitoom imam tih bedova, strimovi rade ok, videjici rade ok
<Mmike> mozda naletim na x265 video pa zato, nemam pojma
<obruT> nego formulasi, u 14:30 na RTL-u je film za vas, iako ste ga vjerojatno gledali ;)
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> nismo :D
<Mmike> ULOGE 
<Mmike> Ayrton Senna, Alain Prost, Frank Williams, Ron Dennis, Viviane Senna, Milton da Silva, Neide Senna, Jackie Stewart, Gerhard Berger, Nelson Piquet, Nigel Mansell
<Mmike> dobar cast :D
<Mmike> Jackie Stewart. Najveca od svih legendi.
<obruT> al cim cujem za Prosta odmah se sjetim ovog :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW0a3vpikyY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Top Lista Nadrealista - Sportsko popodne: Alene Oprosti :: Duration: 02:58 :: Views: 83,664 uploaded by Top Lista Nadrealista & Slozna Braca :: 247 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> to onaj dokumentarac o senni?
<vileni> killgrill skroz promijenio jelovnik
<Mmike> kill grill je tak bezveze
<Mmike> bio tamo pred 2 tjedna
<vileni> nema nista drugo sto nam dostavlja a da je ok
<Mmike> aha aha
<Mmike> to je onaj tamo
<Mmike> nene krivo
<Mmike> neznam za taj
<vileni> ovo je vuglec
<Mmike> vileni: znas di idem na rucak danas? :D
<vileni> u petrovoj
<vileni> neznam
<Mmike> u - zvonce :)
<vileni> grozno
<vileni> na preskupi ramstek? :)
<vileni> e da, vidio na fejsbucima negdje da spominjes ramstek u dugavama
<vileni> sto je to bilo
<Mmike> vileni: grozno!?
<Mmike> zvonac ima medj najbljim ramstecima u gradu
<Mmike> kad ga imaju :)
<Mmike> 800gamrski tbone, milinica
<Mmike> al' mislim da ce se danas rebrica jest
<Mmike> nisu tak dobra k'o u R&B, ali...
<Mmike> vileni: ima u Dugavama Igomat mesnica koja ima komoru za suho dozrijevanje
<Mmike> pa tam ima za kupiti odlezanih ramsteka, po 20-30 dana
<Mmike> jedini igomat u zagrebu di to mosh kupit
<Mmike> ja nosio na more prosle godine 9 komada, planuli su :D
<vileni> Mmike: moram probati to
<vileni> jel to kod oktogona
<Mmike> dada, tam malo 'desno' od oktogona (ak gledas prema slobostini)
<vileni> da, znam koja je to
<vileni> cesto je guzva tamo, valjda su dobri :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3ItDnJUYAA6K47.jpg
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> bolje busit zid nego ventilator pomaknuti
<sillyslux> http://bitscope.com/product/blade/?p=index
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ne kuzim bas svrhu toga
<sillyslux> pa za rpi carrier hotel
<sillyslux> http://bitscope.com/product/BB04/
<sillyslux> jos da su hot pluggable
<sillyslux> i da se moze koristit taj slot powered led za identifikaciju
<sillyslux> i da ja imam neka sredstva... pa danas bi otvorio colopi.hr
<jelly> što su to ćolopi?
<sillyslux> https://raspberry-hosting.com/en
<sillyslux> colopi™
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dell-predstavio-interaktivne-monitore-osjetljive-n/158325.aspx
<jelly> logicno bi bilo da se takva usluga zove picolo
<sillyslux> ehm
<sillyslux> ... pa da
<SilverSpace> no da
<sillyslux> pa ti bi ima vaznu poziciju u tom projektu
<SilverSpace> zasto se za monitore forsira 16:9
<sillyslux> to je odlucio marketinski objel
<sillyslux> haha sala, ante, sala
<sillyslux> ipak nije samo 16:9 nego i 9:16
<jelly> ato sto ostaje manje skarta kad se LED ploce rezu
<sillyslux> http://www.lgdisplay.com/eng/product/monitor tu ima 1:1
<sillyslux> pa tribalo bi se isprobat
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKGkd-WLbis
<datase> ^ YouTube :: AMAZING STREET FOOD AND SKILLS #16 :: Duration: 14:50 :: Views: 678,156 uploaded by Đại Dương Xanh :: 652 likes :: 320 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> SilverSpace: ozbiljno, samo sad ne mogu naci clanak di sam to citao (u kontekstu toga zasto vise nema thinkpada i drugih laptopa sa 4:3 ili _barem_ 16:10)
<jelly> ekonomski je proizvodjacu panela sto uzi panel isplativiji
<sillyslux> haha ips waferi
<sillyslux> pa.. da ako je pre uzak panel kupit cu jos jedan/dva ekrana, to in je isplatljivo
<sillyslux> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<sillyslux> ovi treci zapravo bi treba bit 1600x768
<jelly> wow, core2duo
<sillyslux> nije usko kao macalovi touchbar ali ipak...
<sillyslux> wow... to mije najnaj moderniji tu od svih...
<jelly> tak stari intel ne bi trebao moci gurati 3 ekrana, kak to radi?
<sillyslux> pa lipo, moze i 10
<sillyslux> zasto nebi?
<jelly> ne sa intelovom karticom
<sillyslux> hm... nego?
<sillyslux> neigram ja 3d sutere
<jelly> zato sto su prije cca ivy bridge imali samo 2 CRTC-a (ono sto gura pixele van ;-)
<sillyslux> ah? hm?
<jelly> no ak ti radi, radi :-)
<sillyslux> pa... trenutna konfiguracija je DVI+VGA jos ostaje HDMI ali je kabel prekratak
<sillyslux> ovo 4. je virtualni ekran za vnc na laptop
<jelly> aha
<sillyslux> ovo virtualno netreba CRTC-a, jeli? (sta god to bilo)
<sillyslux> cuo sam za CRT ekran
<sillyslux> "cathode ray tube controller"
<sillyslux> aha
<sillyslux> pa sad bi ja gura sve ovo okolo samo da vidim hoceli moci posluzit DVI+VGA+HDMI+VIRT
<jelly> na tom CPU/GPU mislim da neces moci imati DVI+VGA+HDMI istovremeno sa 3 razlicite slike
<sillyslux> evo pripremamo se za taj manji zahvat..
<jelly> CRTC je dio hardvera koji generira 1920x1080x60x3 subpixela, i onda se taj dio hardvera konfiguracijom podesi da njegove linije idu na neki od postojecih fizickih izlaza graficke.  Kad je VGA graficka imala samo jedan izlaz, i kad su postojali samo CRT monitori, onda je stvarno bio "cathode ray tube controller"
<sillyslux> ah hmmm
<jelly> a sad ti se driver buni kad probas upaliti treci ili certvti output da nema slobodnih CRTC-ova
<sillyslux> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output HDMI2
<jelly> eto
<jelly> ak ugasis npr. VGA onda mozes upalit HDMI
<sillyslux> pa ja bi sad plakaouuu
<sillyslux> jeli se moze oni display port daisy chainat
<sillyslux> ili sta sa onin usb-3.1 ekranima?
<sillyslux> jeli tu moze prikljucit 10-15?
<jelly> dunno
<jelly> DP ima daisy chain ali ne znam koliko komada se moze spojit i koliko to ovisi o grafickoj
<sillyslux> pa aj nes ti... ionako nemam te pare
<jelly> a za sto ti treba 10-15 ekrana 
<sillyslux> ali... prije 15 godina sam ima 5(!) ekrana priljucena na svoj linux stoj
<jelly> mislim da oni... Matrox imaju grafulje za 6 ili 8 outputa, to prodaju aerodromima za air traffic control
<jelly> sillyslux: mozda, a mozda si imao 3 graficke unutra
<sillyslux> kad su izasle one agp kartice ja sam skupio sve pci graficne is ubacio ih sve u racunalo i tada...
<jelly> ili su imali istu sliku
<sillyslux> oni stari pci port, bilo ih je hrpa na nekim maticnin plocama
<sillyslux> i matrox g400 dual ajjjj
<sillyslux> a ono 10-15 ekrana je bio project
<sillyslux> za ducan u kojem sam radio, ima tamo monitor zid, a neki cool screensaver koji prelazi sve ekrane je ono extra eye catcher
<sillyslux> ima neki 3d oblak sarenih pixela-screensaver koji... kao da dise... i leti okolo 
<sillyslux> to na 5 ekrana je vec bilo super cool
<sillyslux> a monitore u ducanu su bile izlozba
<sillyslux> ali opet je sve moguce sa virtualnin ekranima i njih bacit na ekran priko vnc na one hdmi-sbc-stickove
<sillyslux> petak je, dosadno mije, imali netko hardware viska za takve igre?
<sillyslux> jelly, bile su ta matrox g400 dual i jos 3x neka stara PCI grafulja
<sillyslux> ta matrox agp
<sillyslux> to su 4 ukupno
<sillyslux> a cpu amd athlon xp 1,8GHz
<sillyslux> i voda
<SilverSpace> http://www.m-computers.hr/dell-optiplex-3040-micro-intel-pentium-g4400t-29ghz-4gb-ram-500gb-hdd-intel-hd-510-ubuntu-dell-usb-keyboard-mouse/272737741-D0091/product/
<SilverSpace> zgodna kutijica ali skupa
<sillyslux> samo jos daje fanless
<Mmike> fanless!
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sillyslux: imas neku preporuku za fanles htpc?
<Mmike> ja kupio rpi3 za to
<Mmike> al' mislim da je pre slabasan
<sillyslux> :( potrazi tu http://www.fanlesstech.com/
<sillyslux> liva mintbox zotac imas hrpu opcija
<Mmike> to ima za kod nas za kupit?
<sillyslux> pa na neki nacin uvik mozes dobit
<sillyslux> jesi ti ono doo?
<sillyslux> imas pristup inrammicro-u i slicnim?
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> al' ne znam za inaramicro
<sillyslux> uff ingram
<SilverSpace> fanless pa i nije neki problem kod mene se ni ne cuje
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dok se ne pocme cut
<Mmike> :)
<sillyslux> pa kad sam radio u ducano bilo je par onih distributera i moglo se gotovo sve narucit
<sillyslux> ono njemacka :\
<sillyslux> ali amazon isto puno salje i u hr
<SilverSpace> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-HhJIcE6oCAM/WHXxOQfrNKI/AAAAAAAALfM/y3tRAJp-LH4LyPubRXcIDjnzjWUXlkjcwCLcB/s1600/1.jpg
<SilverSpace> mali 
<sillyslux>  + $106.73 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to Croatia
<sillyslux> uhh
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dell micro mi fino izgleda
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/o2xXEAtqV5M
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Brand New! Dell OptiPlex 7040 Micro Desktop Tech Review: 2016's Best Micro Desktop??? :: Duration: 04:10 :: Views: 16,628 uploaded by TheUnboxingProject :: 41 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> ASRock inability to properly take care of a 4W processor is sad. A potato would probably do a better job (we're serious about this).
<sillyslux> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2016/12/no-hdd-for-beebox.html
<sillyslux> beebox ima u instaru
<sillyslux> ili ipak oni nuc
<sillyslux> oarr jetway i compulab ne salju u hrvatsku
<SilverSpace> nuc mi ne izgleda dobro 
<SilverSpace> inace je ok uredaj
<sillyslux> pa to jedino uz akasa fanless case
<SilverSpace> samo mrzim cetvrstase kutije
<SilverSpace> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2017/01/mintbox-mini-pro-available.html
<sillyslux> http://www.fit-pc.com/web/products/fitlet/
<SilverSpace> http://www.fit-pc.com/web/products/fitlet/fitlet-x/
<SilverSpace> bileči
<sillyslux> prodaju cak i rail mounte za to http://www.fit-pc.com/web/products/fitlet/fitlet-mounting/
<SilverSpace> jaj
<SilverSpace> bijeli
<sillyslux> joj koja webstranica, da dobijes rak na ociju
<obruT> hmm, ovi fileti zvuce zanimljivo zbog broja mreznih...
<jelly> oslića
<jelly> jel amd ima hdmi-cec?
<SilverSpace> http://www.automation-shop.de/de/dpc/fitlet/ia10/ram-08/ssd-120/linux?action_ms=1
<obruT> hmm, oslic... pa dao si mi ideju sta da jedem, nisam nis ruco...
<obruT> bome i kostaju ti fileti
<Mmike> crko akmulator
<SilverSpace> eh zima ga sjebala
<sillyslux> http://www.fanlesstech.com/search?max-results=50
<sillyslux> https://www.amazon.com/ECS-Elitegroup-LIVA-2GB-32GB/dp/B013LDXD8I/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1485530961&sr=8-6&keywords=ecs+liva
<sillyslux>  + $79.96 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to Croatia
<obruT> pih, i cpu-world je dodao detekciju adblockera pa se pravi pametan :P
<sillyslux> pa ovo je ludo, zooplus.hr ima besplatnu dostavu u hrvatsku a salju velike i teske pakete iz njemacke
<vileni> Mmike: uzmes nuc i pasivno kucisto :)
<vileni> ja cu si ovo uzeti ako ventilator odustane od zivota http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fanless%20Chassis&type_sub=Fanless%20NUC&model=A-NUC12-A1B
<sillyslux> ^ to!
<vileni> imaju cak i za novije modele
<sillyslux> svaki nuc model ima svoje kuciste
<vileni> http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fanless%20Chassis&type_sub=Fanless%20Mini%20ITX&model=A-ITX25-A1B
<vileni> tu stanu 2 ssd :)
<sillyslux> rofl https://blog.malwarebytes.com/threat-analysis/2017/01/virlockers-comeback-including-recovery-instructions/
<sillyslux> So, on your infected machine type the following into the Textbox:
<sillyslux> 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<sillyslux> (That is 64 Zero’s.)
<sillyslux> After you have done this, hit “Pay Fine”. This will cause the Ransom Lock Screen to disappear. VirLocker now thinks you have paid the ransom.
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3L7KssWYAAuu1S.jpg
<SilverSpace> #Zagreb iz zraka 1944. Snimljeno iz savezničkog bombardera.
<Mmike> vileni, kolko para?
<obruT> SilverSpace: imam ja negdje fotku snimljenu iz aviona kako bombardira borongajski aerodrom
<SilverSpace> i na ovoj se vidi crnomerec 
<vileni> Mmike: kuciste? jednom sam ga nasao za 50eur na ebay.de
<vileni> mislim da je obicno nesto vise
<vileni> zivciraju me laptopi sa zaljemljenom memorijom
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qitm5fteL0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Making metallic hydrogen at Harvard :: Duration: 02:11 :: Views: 29,033 uploaded by Harvard University :: 566 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> svasta...
<sillyslux> room-temperature superconductor
<sillyslux> ma petak ono pridvecer...
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> gledam hrt info
<ivoks> ili kak se zove emisija
<ivoks> ursula tolj to vodi
<ivoks> i gost joj je novkovic
<ivoks> mislim da zena upravo prozivljava orgazam
<ivoks> stalno si dira kosu, smijucka mu se
<ivoks> cak je i njemu neugodno
<obruT> tko je ursula tolj ? i tko je novkovic ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: pitaj google :P
<jelly> U sklopu Noći muzeja, Zagrebačka pivovara organizira razgled Pivane i besplatno predavanje [bla bla] degustirati nefiltrirano pivo Pivana i pivske zalogaje po promotivnoj cijeni od 10kn
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-28
<jelly> http://mashable.com/2017/01/13/minesweeping-tumbleweed-design/
<SilverSpace> http://www.androidcentral.com/which-android-phone-does-donald-trump-use
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/rame-vilice/kona-blast-19-oglas-21551526
<balic> pozdrav
<balic> trebam pomoć oko wine
<balic> HITNO
<balic> Kad instaliram Wine, wine mono, wine gecko, wine tricks i gui wine wizard. To bi trebalo radit. I sad instaliram igricu i neće da mi napravi prečice u vine wizard. Instalacija prođe kao da je sve u redu i onda nemam šortcut za pokrenuti tu igricu.
<SilverSpace> balic: mislim da ti nitko ovdje ne koristi wine
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/vF8FA ukrajinci na crti
<vileni> jel ima kod nas neki iptv provider na kojem mogu platiti dan-dva streama da se ljudi iz proslog stoljeca mogu zabavljati nevaznim sportovima?
<SilverSpace> vileni: koji je nevazni sport :=)
<SilverSpace> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2073955313/pidrive-low-power-msata-ssd-for-the-raspberry-pi
<SilverSpace> jebiga kad je to usb
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-29
<Vlado9A> jutro
<sillyslux> http://www.thelocal.at/20170128/hotel-ransomed-by-hackers-as-guests-locked-in-rooms
<Vlado9A> a kaj moreš
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> vivaldi.com
<SilverSpace> dosta brzo
<jelly> Trump deportira muslimane sa zelenom kartom
<jelly> 1984 je opet na bestseller listi
<Hrki> a kaj, nista vam ne pase :)
<Hrki> nije dobro dok pustaju izbjeglice, nije dobar ni terror 
<Hrki> nema sredine :)
<SilverSpace> nema :)
<SilverSpace> hard disk mi ne radi ni na jedan usb kabel na tv osim na jedan kratki
<SilverSpace> jel moguce da na duzem kablu izgubi struju za pokretanje
<SilverSpace> jer samo svijetli led ali ne radi
<Hrki> koristi ko kodi??
<Hrki> jebenica
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEze95xZtS4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Somovi u potopljenom autu ??? :: Duration: 01:01 :: Views: 29 uploaded by Top 3 RS :: 1 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Hrki> jel se moze ikako
<Hrki> iskonov ili t-comov tv kanal streamat?
<jelly> Hrki: i jedni i drugi imaju aplikaciju za to ili web, npr. https://tv.iskon.hr/
<SilverSpace> apt search realvnc
<SilverSpace> ah krivi terminal
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-22
<pav> jutro!
<sillyslux> uh http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1801.2/04628.html
<pav> omg, tinypic treba Adobe Flash za prikaz linkova na ULane slike (!)
<pav> uglavnom, Iskon - Here I come! :) http://i67.tinypic.com/2q866pg.jpg
<SilverSpace> dan
<ledeni> .weather West Sussex, uk
<Hrki> .weather
<datase> Hrki: weather [--current|--forecast|--all] [US zip code | US/Canada city, state | Foreign city, country]
<Hrki> .weather zagreb, croatia
<datase> Hrki: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 38°F / 3°C; Humidity: 49%; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Wsw, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 1 hr, 16 mins, 48 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Mostly cloudy; High of 39°F / 4°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 46°F / 8°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 47°F / 8°C; Low of 31°F / -1°C | (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> zjevvvv
<budz0r> ako se nekome cini interesantno: https://nanobit.talentlyft.com/jobs/backend-developer-server-engineer-mf-ceh
<vileni_> budz0r: pravo pitanje je, jel imaju ping pong stol
<budz0r> narafski
<budz0r> :D
<SilverSpace> budz0r: pa des ti :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: a svugdje :D
<budz0r> nema me ovdje ni za biber
<SilverSpace> glavno da si ziv :)
<obrut> ping pong stol ? nes ti uvjeta
<obrut> ak nemaju sisate ladyboy masazerke, ne zanima me
<sillyslux> moj-posao.net: net.hr email serveri imaju problema sa primanjem mailova. Kako ne biste propustili važne obavijesti s portala MojPosao, savjetujemo vam da promijenite e-mail adresu s kojom pristupate portalu (npr. na besplatni gmail.com servis). Zahvaljujemo na razumijevanju. Formular za promjenu email adrese se nalazi ovdje.
<ivoks> jebemti meltdown i spectre
<ivoks> ubio nam cijeli QA lab
<ivoks> tj., zakrpe za isti
<ivoks> strojevi su neupotrebljivi
<sillyslux> redhat je povukao zakrpe
<ivoks> ne, povukli su microcode
<ivoks> jer je intel rekao da je potrgan
<sillyslux> a linus kaze: "As it is, the patches are COMPLETE AND UTTER GARBAGE."
<ivoks> da, jesu
<ivoks> problem je uzasno kompleksan
<sillyslux> pa ovisi koga pitas
<ivoks> to ce se krpati sljedecih 6-18 mjeseci
<sillyslux> mislim nekima je vise drugima manje komplicirano
<sillyslux> http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1801.2/04628.html
<sillyslux> Have you _looked_ at the patches you are talking about? You should have - several of them bear your name.
<ivoks> to je za meltdown
<sillyslux> ah ono spectre
<sillyslux> ne reko si meltdown i spectre
<ivoks> rekao sam da su mi zakrpe ubile qa lab
<ivoks> koja tocno, morati cu secirati
<sillyslux> a ja bas i neznam vise ni kako ono tocno koji...
<ivoks> spectre ce se krpati godinu dana
<ivoks> trenutno postoje dva pristupa
<sillyslux> a ne i sve aplikacije?
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj ce tebi to ti si gay 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> pa, prema nekim domacim autorima, ocito jesam :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> sto reci kad dodjes kod jednog mnogo velikog providera nesto radti i vidis da radius server drze na javnoj ip adresi (dostupno izvana, majkemi) i to na nekoj kanturini, po OS-u vec znas da nije krpano godinama i vjerojatno suplje do kraja.. .iako ajd, otporno je vjerojatno na spectre i meltdown :)
<obrut> ne trebam reci da su password-i roota i korisnika glavnog servisa dictionary words ?
<SilverSpace> kak me sad struja drmnula na kondizatoru pih
<SilverSpace> obrut: eh da je bar taj jedini takav :)
<obrut> nego, sta koristite kao web server ? "jos uvijek apache" ili ste presli na nginx ili nesto trece ? :)
<ivoks> kako kad
<obrut> vidim da za natjerat php da radi na nginx treba castat dva tri spella :P
<jelly> bilo je skoro trivijalno za 1 site, nginx i fpm
<obrut> pa da, skoro trivijalno :)
<obrut> *skoro* :)
<obrut> ja isto jebem skoro svaki dan... skoro prekjucer, skoro jucer, skoro danas...
<jelly> kad ti se zena ne zove Deb :-)
<obrut> vidim da mi kolege ne znaju iskonfigurirat "root" na nginxu :)
<obrut> ok, sad je bolje :)
<Mmike> intel-microcode:
<Mmike>   Installed: 3.20180108.0~ubuntu16.04.2
<Mmike>   Candidate: 3.20180108.0+really20170707ubuntu16.04.1
<Mmike> wat? :)
<Mmike> really? :D
<jelly> onaj jedan server di sam ga stavio se (jos) ne reboota
<jelly> ali ne cudi me uopce 
<jelly> Debian ga nije stavio u security update, sve je to zbrzano a radi najvise problema samo cloud vendorima
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:~$ apt-cache policy intel-microcode
<Mmike> intel-microcode:
<Mmike>   Installed: (none)
<Mmike>   Candidate: 3.20180108.0~ubuntu14.04.2
<jelly> na poslu smo zakrpali vmware, a ostalo laganini
<Mmike> tak je to kad imas pravi cpu
<jelly> plus, i dalje ne znam koji cpu-ovi su zakrpani koji ne
<jelly> tak da mozda radi... jer uopce nije zakrpan :-)
<Mmike> ne idem u japan!
<ivoks> onda mos sa mnom u brazil
<obrut> znaci nist od japanskih skolarki u onim suknjicama  ? :)
<obrut> ma zajebite to, dodjite ovamo u Abu Dhabi :)
<Mmike> moze i brazil i abudabi
<Mmike> moze i japan, al' ovaj customer je komplikovan, a izgleda da nece trebat popravljat :)
<jelly> ki bi da bi?
<obrut> ijao... sad vidim da je kolega u jednoj web aplikaciji (koja je zamisljena za uporabu u intranetima i u management mrezi) stavio ucitavanje fontova s interneta :P
<sillyslux> sta onda vidu "referer tamo na *internetu
<sillyslux> sta onda, vidu "referer" tamo na *internetu?
<sillyslux> eh bolje :)
<SilverSpace> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-will-come-with-boot-speed-boost-519498.shtmlhttp://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-will-come-with-boot-speed-boost-519498.shtml
<SilverSpace> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-says-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-will-come-with-boot-speed-boost-519498.shtml
<SilverSpace> hm cudno da netko vise koristi  abiword
<obrut> to nisam koristio barem 10 godina :)
<obrut> ni gnumeric
<SilverSpace> gledao izvjestaj bugove za ubuntu i vidim netko prijavio za abiword :)
<SilverSpace> vidim amd najavio procesor iduci mjesec koji cu ja vjerojatno uzeti 
<SilverSpace> grafika i proc 65W
<obrut> meni treba nesto lowpower s gomilom coreova, bez grafike :)
<SilverSpace> rayzen 5 cetiri jezgre i 8 tredova
<SilverSpace> vega 11 grafa
<Mmike> kad kolega ispljucka Lenarta: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6723 :)
<SilverSpace> 1000kn vjerojatno kod nas 1500kn
<SilverSpace> http://products.amd.com/en-us/search/APU/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-Processors/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-5-Processor-with-Radeon%E2%84%A2-Vega-Graphics/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-5-2400G/243
<SilverSpace> I da Links nema svoj servis, servis im radi Zel-Cos
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-23
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/955723329964474368/pu/vid/240x240/mpCQrbrb7QwBRLX_.mp4
<jelly> izgleda da i guardian prati ip s kojeg se dolazi... prvi naslov je > Rafael Nadal retires in fifth set as Marin Cilic advances at Australian Open – live!
<obrut> za nekih sat i sitno je neki webinar o innodb clusterima... razmisljo sam poslusat, al kad vidim da je predavac "MySQL Senior Sales Consultant" nekak mi se ne da...
<Mmike> da, ja sam isto odustao od toga
<Mmike> obrut, al, lako je - rule of thumb ti je: 1) ne koristi NDB, usran je. 2) pxc (galera) je super ako nemas heavy load jer je super-simple za instalirat/odrzavatg, 3) mysql master-master-slave-slave-slave je ono sto zelis ako ti treba superbrzo i blatra
<obrut> ma ja sam postgreas, ne jebem mysql ni  5% :)
<obrut> al me svejedno zanima  :)
<Mmike> obrut++ :D
<Mmike> k'o ja i mAngoDB
<SilverSpace> dubrava republika
<SilverSpace> kak nas deru https://www.mindfactory.de/search_result.php?select_search=0&search_query=ssd
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-24
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> stigo mi ebay paket nakon vise od dva mjeseca
<sillyslux_> ajme nemam radio :(
<sillyslux_> https://fulldecent.github.io/system-bus-radio/
<pav> SilverSpace: Kina?
<SilverSpace> pav da
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> dobio upit za turu
<ivoks> veli 'mozete li primti tri osobe, sve tri zene. majka, kcer i partnerica od kcerke'
<Mmike> pitam kolege amere dal' se veli 'shrunken' ili 'shrunk'. 
<Mmike> vec 6 minuta traje raspra :D
<ivoks> shrunk
<Mmike> oboje je ispravno, ak pitas 'thefreedictionary'
<Mmike> a ovo mi je wolsen rekao: <wolsen> Mmike: "English is a complicated and messy language, with many variant forms overlapping in use and register over the years, and if you want to avoid shrinking clothes you should use cold water (or do a hand wash), and hang them up to dry, instead of using a dryer."
<ivoks> a ti isto pitas amere za engleski :)
<Mmike> ivoks, trru :)
<Mmike> ovo gore je copy/paste od sim: https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/shrink-shrank-shrunk-shrinked
<ivoks> upravo testiram performance impact od patcheva koje imamo u kernelu za sad
<Mmike> o?
<Mmike> erm, i?
<ivoks> jos se vrti
<ivoks> koristim bonnie++
<sillyslux> shrunk? ja bi reko, i have shrunken my trousers, now they are shrunk
<sillyslux> ne
<sillyslux> i shrunk my trousers, now they are shrunken
<sillyslux> i jos jedna i shrank my trousers, now they are shrunken
<obrut> 16:21 < ivoks> veli 'mozete li primti tri osobe, sve tri zene. majka, kcer i partnerica od kcerke'
<sillyslux> ajj jadan ja :(
<obrut> ivoks jes pito jel su kcer i partnerica bi ? odnosno, jel mozes bar gledat ?
<ivoks> sillyslux: i've read my book, now i'll read another one ;)
<obrut> which one ?
<sillyslux> hm, neznam ni hrvatski ni engleski :|
<ivoks> bonnie++ traje vjecno
<ivoks> vec sat vremena se vrti test
<ivoks> trebao sam naci stroj s manje rama
<ivoks> oh, novi ios
<Mmike> ivoks, fio upali
<Mmike> bonnie je sinteticki test i u biti vrlo los
<Mmike> fio zavrtis na 5 minuta i vidis sve
<Mmike> dost ti je onaj test iz /usr/share/doc/fio/examples uzet
<Mmike> aio-read mislim da se zove
<Mmike> promjeni tam odirektorij di hoces da pise, promijeni velicinu dataseta, i stavi randew
<Mmike> randrw
<Mmike> isto tako umjesto libaio stavi sync
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> odo po dete
<obrut> jel voila ima isto zica kao viola ? :)
<obrut> jebo ih angular i sve
<obrut> a i faking moderne web stranice i frameworci, nije ni cudo da se browseri muce... ono, dobro da svaka rijec na stranici nije u barem 25 <div> ova
<obrut> od kolege aplikacija, ocu maknut jednu kolonu iz tablicnog prikaza, jebote, ko da trebas potjunirat magnete na akceleratoru za dokazivanje higgsovog bozona
<ivoks> Mmike: sve cu provjeriti
<ivoks> Mmike: fio i bonnie vele da nema razlike
<ivoks> (ukratko)
<SaKiKnin> Evo me u te coma nakon Å¡est godina
<SaKiKnin> good to be back
<SaKiKnin> bio sam pod ovrhom zbog neplaćenih računa i pod višegodišnjim banom, ali evo ga istekolo je sve
<SaKiKnin> dug sam vratio višestruko, sa tisuću na tri, uratama 
<sillyslux> You will not be able to see the satellite within the next 2087 hours. Please check again later. http://www.thehumanitystar.com/
<obrut> kakve satelite ? to ne postoji
<sillyslux> bolji mi je ISS http://www.n2yo.com/passes/?s=25544
<sillyslux> ponediljak u 6
<obrut> e jesi babilonac :)
<sillyslux> pa, volim gledat u nebo
<obrut> i sta, gledas u balone i mislis da su to sateliti
<sillyslux> weather balloons and swamp gas
<obrut> nema satelita niti ISS-a i slicnih pizdarija.. to je sve NASA prodaje Babiloncima koji vjeruju u Djeda mraza
<sillyslux> ey Djeda mraz iz real yo
<sillyslux> yaww?
<obrut> ne znam ja nist, pitaj Dusparu, on sve zna
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/nova_road/status/956221490785026053
<sillyslux> to samo da znas
<obrut> dobra dimna bomba :)
<obrut> btw. koliko kosta lansiranje covjeka u orbitu (nepovratno) ? imam barem dvojicu kandidata...
<sillyslux> mislim povratna karta je 40 mio
<obrut> ma nepovratna, nema smisla da se ovi vrate :)
<sillyslux> ili ce bit uskoro?
<sillyslux> pa isa bi i ja mozda...
<obrut> nepovratno ili ? :)
<sillyslux> pa
<obrut> ja bi na Mars..
<sillyslux> jeli ono alpha centrauri krajem ovo stoljeca?
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2069_Alpha_Centauri_mission
<datase> ^ NASA introduced in December 2017 a mission concept to launch an interstellar probe by the year 2069 to search for biosignatures on planets around the stars in the system Alpha Centauri. The mission concept is as yet not funded, unnamed...
<obrut> do tad ko ziv ko mrtav...
<obrut> a i put ce malo duze trajat
<sillyslux> planirano je bilo 10% brzine svjetlosti pa bi trajalo 40 godine
<Mmike> jelly, https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/26961781_10156158702853629_327914930113451822_o.jpg?oh=6ba3412366b5f985c09f3f4ba9229aa6&oe=5AE58F7D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-25
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> imam punu kutiju kondezatora i ni jednok koji mi treba 
<SilverSpace> i to je uvijek tako 
<obrut> naci ces ovog kad ti ne bude trebo :) tak i ja s hrpom pizdarija doma :) ono, saplices se o npr. hdmi kabele, ima ih po svakoj ladici.. al kad ti treba, nema nijednog :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: ma jebote to je uvijek tako 
<SilverSpace> stavio bi veci kojih imam ali dimenzije ne pasu ne idu na plocu 
<SilverSpace> jebu me dimenzije kodica
<obrut> kazes, premali ti je kondic :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> jes nabavio kakav zanimljiv sbc u zadnje vrijeme ? 
<SilverSpace> ne bas 
<SilverSpace> potrosio lovu na lemilicu i unimer :)
<obrut> ja imam neku smecavu lemilicu (odnosno dvije smecave), mozda bi mogo neku novu.. unimeri su mi skroz ok :)
<obrut> treba mi nesto ko rpi, al da ima neki storage u sebi, neki flash, obavezno giga mrezna... i da je sto jeftinije...
<SilverSpace> eh giga mrezna je problem
<obrut> al PoE bi mi bio killer feature
<SilverSpace> PoE se da sloziti 
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja uzeo ts100 lemilicu bila na rasprodaji 42$
<obrut> je, al kad sam slazes, dize cijenu znatno... imam doma PoE injectore i to.. al ono, kosta ko pol rpija
<SilverSpace> da ti nadojebi kostaju 
<obrut> al PoE + network boot.. eee ... diskless sbc koji ustekas u switch, otamo dobije struje i preko mreze ucita OS... to bi bilo to, samo jedan kabel, ustekas i radi sto treba
<SilverSpace> i jucer me pocela lemilica jebati prekidalo napajanje novi kabel otiso u kurac
<SilverSpace> morat cu do cipoteke
<SilverSpace> ne znam nigdje blize da ima neka trgovina dubravi kondicima
<obrut> ne znam i ja za dubravu.. to je druga drzava, ides kupit kondic, a prodaju ti putem i ciglu :)
<obrut> ja sam kupovo neke pizdarije i u onom shopu kraj fera, da ga jebes, ne znam tocnokako se zove, elmatis ili sto vec ?
<SilverSpace> da vis na taj sam i zaboravio 
<obrut> tak mi se cak cini bolji od chipoteke za takve stvarice, vise je specijaliziran... 
<obrut> s/tak/taj/
<SilverSpace> jebemti ove trgovine nema nigdje osim u chipoteci dimenzije kondica
<SilverSpace> na ebay 10 kom ko tu jedan 
<SilverSpace> bum narucio ne zuri mi se
<SilverSpace> popravljam napajanje i vec me tri puta drmnula struja sa kondizatora zaboravim isprazniti 
<SilverSpace> napuhnuli se kondici i sad cu ih malo pojacati 
<SilverSpace> 50 za dva dolara imac cu i rezervnih :) ovdje bi toliko platio 2 kom 
<SilverSpace> 10kn :)
<SilverSpace> blazeni kinezi :)
<SilverSpace> 20kom 10kuna 
<sillyslux> bravo macovci eto vam servera i jedan lol
<Mmike> jelly, kakse zove onaj kanal di ekipa s thinkpadima brije?
<sillyslux> Mmike, ##ibmthinkpad mozda
<Mmike> thnxm :)
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: kaj bravo ?
<sillyslux> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208312
<sillyslux> brise se sve
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<sillyslux> koliko sam ja pokupio dislike-se kad sam reko ljudima da ne diraju to smece jer znam da ce zavrsit di pripada >/dev/null i mekovcima i vindorasima...
<sillyslux> zao mi je sta sad ne vidim face xD
<sillyslux> 5-6 godina sam zna u naprid
<sillyslux> ali tako je to, kad zalipis cijenu, prodat ces i govna
<SilverSpace> steka internet
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-26
<ivoks> medjunarodna publikacija - http://turystyka.rp.pl/artykul/1353647.html?p=1
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> i jesu te popljuvali ili pohvalili?
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#181 +b *!*doe@*.dsl.optinet.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:06 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 47s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#182 +b *!*srecko@*.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:06 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 47s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#183 +b *!*layo@*.dsl.optinet.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:06 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 47s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#184 +b *!59c9b219@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#185 +b *!*ngd@*.dsl.optinet.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#186 +b Zyp*!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#187 +b *!*blackb*@*.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#188 +b *!*RSeekLo@*.secureserver.net] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#189 +b *!*a1fa@tiltinghorizons.com] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#190 +b *!*IRSeekLo@irseek/log-bot/IRSeekBot] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#191 +b *toxic*!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#192 +b *xt3rm*!*@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#193 +b *!*cr4sh_N_@*.dsl.iskon.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#194 +b *!*barisha@*.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#195 +b *!*KsEm@*.dsl.iskon.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#196 +b *!*4e0219da@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:07 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 48s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#197 +b *!*4e020c46@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#198 +b *!*4e02055a@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#199 +b *!*noone@*.adsl.net.t-com.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#200 +b *!*4e02091f@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#201 +b *!*4e02327f@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#202 +b *!*4e02124d@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#203 +b *!*4e023dfc@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#204 +b *!*59ac8912@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#205 +b *!*@77.28.121.71] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#206 +b *!*4e0215dd@gateway/web/freenode/x-tzkzrxlkwtdkmpwz] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#207 +b *!*4e0215dd@gateway/web/freenode/x-rhaqbawjruygwdsm] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#208 +b *!*4e0215dd@*] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#209 +b *!*doe@*.cbl.xnet.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:08 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 49s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#210 +b $x:gk*1wm*su*@*$##not-a-honeypot] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2018-01-29 10:43:09 GMT], for 6d 13h 27m 50s in total
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> sve pod kontrolom veli vlasnik
<jelly> <niko> yes i'm sorry i broke the database :/ <niko> so it discovers again all bans/quiets etc
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> uglavnom svi prethodni permabanovi će isteći za tjedan dana, pa će se možda neki stari idiot vrnut na kanal
<sillyslux> jelly, to je network wide
<sillyslux> ah to je samo taj bot, on ce brisat sve te banove, jeli?
<Hrki> imam jedno pitanje
<Hrki> znaci stavim slusalicu u komp
<Hrki> u uopce ne cujem vokale kak spada
<Hrki> i kad vrtim taj jebeni jack i pogodim stupnjeve rotacije onda cujem kak spada
<Hrki> pa kak to moze ovisit o stupnjevima vrtnje kad je okrugli jack
<hbogner> savinutost zice koja izlazi iz jacka?
<Hrki> hmm, sumnjam, evo bas sam probo savijam ju i normalno radi
<Hrki> ko da jack mora biti pod određenim kutom rotacije unutra
<Mmike> Hrki, to se strucno zove - sjebat konektor
<Mmike> kupis novi i voila
<vileni_>  Mmike jel ti dosao onaj od fractala
<Mmike> vileni_, ma jok, nikak platit :D
<Hrki> Mmike: izgleda da je sjeban u kučištu
<Mmike> Hrki, moguce
<Mmike> tak je i meni
<Mmike> zato sam od fractal designa narucio novi
<Mmike> cim platim, poslat ce mi ga ;)
<vileni_> od toga da nemam para za naruciti do toga da nemam vremena za platiti nesto sto bi narucio :)
<Hrki> ili mi ga je cura sjebala dok naglo povlaci slusalice dok ju ignoriram
<Hrki> više ni zagonetnost ne prolazi...
<vileni_> ja ako imam slusalice onda me zena ignorira i igra se na svom laptopu
<vileni_> ako me bas treba posalje mi poruku na hangouts
<Hrki> milina, tesko ju je bilo odgojit?
<vileni_> dosla je takva!
<Mmike> pfft
<Mmike> percona-cluster na mom stroju, 3node, ovoono
<Mmike> radi cak mrvicak brze s novim kernelom
<SaKiKnin> Dobraveče, evo prijevremeno proljeće
<SaKiKnin> ali ne i prijevremena penzija
<sillyslux> oh iss now :)
<sillyslux> neee kasnim :(
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel lijes suze
<Mmike>  ponekad
<Mmike> ne znam o cem pricas :D
<SilverSpace> dolar ispod Å¡est
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kao sto rekoh links nema svoj servis
<SilverSpace> zel-kos radi im servis
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je Mmike dobio srcani pa ne odgovara :)
<Mmike> a da, jbg
<Mmike> sta da mu radim 
<Mmike> trump :)
<Mmike> kajje najgore glup sam kaj nisam pred 3 dana promijenio 
<SilverSpace> nece jos dugo porasti ce to 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: e jucer mi doso komp :D
<Hrki> cekali su fakin ram 30 dana
<Hrki> veli mi kolega da je cijena RAMa brutalno porasla, valjda je i glavni dobavljac MSAN testiral
<Hrki> https://www.krackattacks.com/
<Hrki> bokte, nisam znao da je wpa2 konacno vunl
<SilverSpace> Hrki: je ram skocio ali sad krece nova proizvodnja i do sredine godine bi opet trebao pasti
<SilverSpace> 100kn za 1G rama i nije tak strasno
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-27
<obrut> "girl you must be a micro$oft product because when i find your holes i'm going to exploit them"
<Mmike> obrut talking dirty :D
<Mmike> i sad ja moram imat slike vaseg snosaja u glavi
<Hrki> pozdrav, molim pomoc
<Hrki> ili sam corav ili sta, ali https://www.alzashop.com/iget-homeguard-hgdvk46704-d4788114.htm
<Hrki> pa jel pise gdje dal je to za 2.5" ili 3.5" HDD ?
<sillyslux> SATA HDD (not included), up to 6TB
<sillyslux> 6tb je probably 3.5"
<obrut> kako sam naivno mislio jedan dokument dovrsit u libreofficeu
<obrut> sva sreca pa sam save stisnuo nakon samo 5 minuta izgubljenog vremena
<jelly> http://mojtv.hr/magazin/17534/tajna-tesline-smrti--nova-serija-discovery-channela.aspx 
<jelly> ho ho ho
<jelly> dokumentarac o Suchet-u i snimanju zadnjih epizoda Poirot-a, i kao naslov za jednu osobu stave "Poirot-ov biograf"
<Hrki> sillyslux: je bice da je taj, pogledo sam u manualu
<SaKiKnin> dobravečer
<Mmike> Ima li netko neki drecek s kojim bih mogao video s analogne kamere prebaciti na komp?
<SaKiKnin> ima
<SaKiKnin> pixelview hybridusb
<SaKiKnin> mogu ti to prodati
<SaKiKnin> meni ne treba
<SaKiKnin> Mmike: 
<Mmike> SaKiKnin, daj enki url i koliko para trazis i di se nalazis i kako cemo uopce to sve izorganizirati
<SaKiKnin> Cuj ja sam ga platio 500 kn prije 10 godina
<SaKiKnin> mogu ti ga prodati za 200 kn bez poštarine
<SaKiKnin> di se ti nalaziš
<Mmike> zagreb
<SaKiKnin> OK
<SaKiKnin> ja sam Knin
<Mmike> ali, cek - jel' to radi ovo kaj meni treba? Gledam sad, pise da je to TV kartica
<Mmike> Ok, nadjemo se, recimo, u Slunju? :D
<SaKiKnin> fora je Å¡to ga nikad nisam uspio pokreniti na linuxu
<SaKiKnin> pa radi
<SaKiKnin> to je TV kartica ali isto možeš priključiti i kameru
<Mmike> pa 
<sillyslux> ah da, ja sam nekad priklucio playstation na terratec tvradio+ tako
<Mmike> ak ne radi na linuxu onda imam problem :)
<SaKiKnin> haha, ništa u nod nalaženja, Slunj je 100 km od tebe a od mene je 200, nije pola puta
<SaKiKnin> *tebe
<OneKorea> ako si je kupio prije 10 godina
<OneKorea> znaci da ni ne dekodira dvbt
<OneKorea> znaci da je prakticki beskorisna u hr :)))
<SaKiKnin> da, svako nekoliko tražim software za linux, ali ne mogu da ga pronađem, mislim da je samo windows i to je to
<sillyslux> terratec tvradio+ radi s linuxom
<SaKiKnin> radi radi
<SaKiKnin> napredna je tehnologija, možeš gledati TV digitalni jel
<sillyslux> s ovim terratecom?
<Mmike> SaKiKnin, mozes probati ustekati sad i onda reci sto ti pise u dmesg logu ili u /var/log/syslog?
<SaKiKnin> ok
<Mmike> ja imam neki Yakumo Moviemixer, ali ne mogu zvuk dobiti
<sillyslux> ma kakvi... analogno obsoletno
<SaKiKnin> evo idem da ga zem iz sobe
<SaKiKnin> just a sec
<OneKorea> Mmike, jel to hoces VHS digitalizirat?
<sillyslux> ono je bio s-video in, svuk ide extra
<Mmike> OneKorea, ne bas, slicno. Nasao sam prastaru kameru sonyjevu sa kazetama, pa bih htio prebaciti te snimke na racunalo
<OneKorea> hm
<Mmike> za ovaj yakumo vidim divajs u linuxu, i ffmpegu kad kazem da snima s njega ovaj snima, al' nist ne cujem
<Mmike> a kad kameru spojim na telku, cujkem sve normalno
<sillyslux> kako je spojis?
<obrut> Mmike: imam ja nesto hardveraja doma sto ima ove analogne video inpute, cek da se vratim u HR pa pogledam... radilo je na linuxu prije 15 godina :)
<obrut> a mozemo se naci i u Slunju :)
<Mmike> sillyslux, telka ima RCA konektore, kamera ima RCA video+audio izlaze  (mono)
<Mmike> obrut, kaj si u slunju?  :)
<obrut> nisam, al cu ici kad se vratim u HR
<Mmike> kad si nazad?
<obrut> nemam blage :P nadam se u srijedu, ali tko zan
<sillyslux> jesi probo vlc s tim?
<Mmike> sillyslux, kak to mislis?
<SaKiKnin> Mmike: https://pastebin.com/JqsG4DFj
<Mmike> SaKiKnin, hm
<Mmike> SaKiKnin, daj napisi: dmesg
<OneKorea> cudno nesto
<Mmike> i onda copy/pasteaj zadnjih 100njak linija
<OneKorea> lsusb -vv
<sillyslux> kad pokrenes vlc, izaberes nesto kao /dev/video0 za in i valjda se moze i audio s ovim kablom http://www.usbmax.com/images/SS-6FT-1F2RCA.jpg prikljucit na audio in sound kartice
<sillyslux> ovi zapravo https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR55-uye4QXeZZqoC3TjtuZD-eHnOT-WKWRkCRurb-zZYQzYHmW
<SaKiKnin> Mmike: https://pastebin.com/tVpPDnk5
<Mmike> SaKiKnin, cini se da se s time treba napatiti da radi
<Mmike> sillyslux, a i to je ideja
<Mmike> btw, vlc nece capturaat :)
<sillyslux> dunno
<OneKorea> SaKiKnin, 61.919038] Corrupted low memory at c000be3c (be3c phys) = b0360004  ... woot
<Mmike> nda, ffmpeg, kdenlive
<Mmike> to radi
<Mmike> doduse, kdenlive koristi ffmpegt
<Mmike> zakaj vlc nece, dunno
<sillyslux> imam ja i ove... https://images.pvs4you.com/procab/products/CLP107.png?width=1024&404=default-2
<OneKorea> cudan ti je komp saki, mozda ti krepava ram ili nesto
<SaKiKnin> OneKorea: moguće, komp je prko 10 godina
<SaKiKnin> *preko
<SaKiKnin> Mmike: sve sam ti rekao
<Mmike> SaKiKnin, gledam sad, pila je natjerati to da radi
<Mmike> budem nasao nest drugo
<SaKiKnin> Mmike: OK, sretno!
<Mmike> thnx svejedno
<sillyslux> https://video.stackexchange.com/questions/10368/video-capture-using-ffmpeg-v4l2-indev-results-in-bad-a-v-sync
<sillyslux> -f alsa...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pita
<Mmike> dodje mi da windowse instaliram
<sillyslux> https://www.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-devices.html#alsa
<SaKiKnin> Mmike: :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-28
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/umro-odvjetnik-marijan-hanzekovic/1022224.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-21
<ivoks> https://www.hgshop.hr/proizvod/multifunkcijski-printer-hp-officejet-pro-8710-p-s-c-f-wifi-inkjet/214650
<ivoks> printer s tonerom - 1200kn
<ivoks> https://www.limes.hr/hp_originalne_ink-jet_tinte_s-ophp/?sort=abcAsc&page=1
<ivoks> tinte za postojeci printer, isti model, starija generacija - 1300kn
<obrut> pih, pa tko jos kupuje tinte... samo kupis novi printer s tinama
<sillyslux> inkjet s tonerom? wtf
<jelly-home> ivoks: laser kupi a ne inkjet, jebo ga inkjet
<ivoks> https://www.hp-store.hr/hp-store/hp-color-laserjet-pro-m477fnw-mfp
<ivoks> to gledam sad
<jelly-home> ja HP neću više nikad kupit printer jer su najgora đubrad od svih sa cijenama i DRM-om
<obrut> jelly-home: imas preporuku za neki non-HP printer/scanner za po doma koji radi na linuxu ootb ?
<jelly-home> ne :'(
<jelly-home> ovaj koji sam kupio sam ne bi preporucio drugome, kao podržava PS pa se zaguti na iole kompliciranijoj text-only stranici
<jelly-home> Brother su bili dobri za printanje, ali ne znam za multifunction
<obrut> ja trenuno imam HP-a, radi jebeno na linuxu... i printa ok i scanira ok, i preko kabela i preko mreze... zivira me samo jedna stvar- spremnik za papir je takav da ako ga zatvoris da ne ide prasina, savije se papir :P sto znaci da ak ne zelis savijen, onda ga izvadi i meci samo koliko ti treba za to konkretno printanje sto me nervira
<obrut> i fakat razmisljam o nekom sa zatvorenim spremnikom pune a4 velicine
<obrut> samo ne znam sto bi uzo...
<sillyslux> samo blesavo sta smrdi po ozonu s tim laserom
<sillyslux> i... pustaju nano cestice
<sillyslux> ne valja to imat blizu sebe
<hrvoje> printeri sucks, valjda ćemo doživjeti da nam neće više trebati :)
<sillyslux> pa.. ako imas garazu di ga mozes stavit, onda je jeftin brother dobar
<jelly-home> printam 1 stranicu mjesečno, tih 10 minuta nek ozonira i pušta
<sillyslux> ne koristis ga 2 godine, pa onda ga palis i za minutu dobijes savrsen ispis u boji
<jelly-home> u dvije boje, crnoj i bijeloj
 * sillyslux haz brother hl-4040cn
<sillyslux> toner unutra u 4 boje
<sillyslux> mora bi potrazit racune, ali mislim da to bilo <200€
<sillyslux> ali ono, iirc dobro > 1000W minutu dok se ne ugrije pa onda svaki ispis ~10sec >500W
<sillyslux> mozda je bilo blize 2000w
<Mmike> 6TB diskovi mogu pisat oko 170MB/sec! :)
<jelly-home> vustaše sos 
<jelly-home> worcestershire sauce
<jelly-home> Mmike: a na kraju diska? :-)
<jelly-home> https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=en&tl=hr&text=worcestershire%20sauce 
<jelly-home> klik na zvučnik
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne znam, cek :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, si ti se kaj igrao sa testiranjem performansi rejd areja mijenjajuci chunk-size i/ili blocksize filesystema koji je gore?
<jelly-home> ne ak nisam morao (nisam morao)
<jelly-home> al... ništa što traži iole iopsa se ne isplati ni pokušavati stavljat na velike SATA diskove
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-22
<Mmike> jelly-home, zadnjih 200GB diska, pise oko 90MB/sec po disku
<phd> Mmike: to je već ko USB 3.0
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> oce usb3 i do 50MB/sec
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_interface_bit_rates
<datase> ^ This is a list of interface bit rates, is a measure of information transfer rates, or digital bandwidth capacity, at which digital interfaces in a computer or network can communicate over various kinds of buses and channels. The...
<Mmike> eto zanimljivosti :)
<hbogner> jelly-home, sto nisi dosao u subotu na skupstinu?
<hbogner> poslje je bilo neformalno druzenje :P
<phd> https://www.njuskalo.hr/toshiba-prijenosnici/toshiba-satellite-l675-121-oglas-27525414
<Mmike> phd, nije malo previse?
<Mmike> phd, https://www.njuskalo.hr/prijenosnici-torbe-ruksaci/manji-ruksak-laptop-nekoristen-oglas-27499585
<Mmike> phd, jel' stane 12" laptop unutra?
<phd> Mmike: ljudi smo, dogovorit ćemo se
<phd> evo nešto za 12" laptop:
<phd> https://www.njuskalo.hr/prijenosnici-torbe-ruksaci/manji-ruksak-laptop-nekoristen-oglas-27499585
<phd> https://www.njuskalo.hr/prijenosnici-torbe-ruksaci/veci-ruksak-laptop-vpb-oglas-27499611
<Mmike> phd, pa to te pitam - jel' stane u ovaj gore
<Mmike> ako stane - kupujem!
<phd> Mmike: stane i ova toshia 17" unutra
<phd> prodano!
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> znaci nije bas TAK mali
<Mmike> onda daj da prvo vidimo
<Mmike> mozemo jest prije? :D
<phd> :D
<Mmike> ak obecas da se neces gusit opet pocet! :D
<phd> Naravno da možemo jest
<phd> Imam pumpicu k'o u Malcomu u sredini haha
<phd> OK sam
<Mmike> phd, btw, i ovaj samsung 850PRO je malo skup - 512GB na M.2 sucelju (vjerojatno isto sata) dodje 960 kuna novi
<phd> Mmike: ma taj samsung može i za manje
<phd> Iskustvo je pokazalo da se hardware na njuškalu obično proda tek nakon mjesec dana :D
<phd> Mmike: ruksak je nekih 42x35 cm
<Mmike> phd, sjebo mi se internet, zsadnje sto sam vido je da sam napisao 'jel' izdajes R-jedan'
<phd> R1, izdajem
<Mmike> phd, onaj 098 92xxxxx63 broj vise nemas?
<phd> Mmike: misliš 98xxxxx63? ne taj nemam više
<Mmike> ne, mislim 098 92xxxxx63 :)
<phd> joj još kave
<Mmike> ack, obrisem
<phd> Mmike: sve si dobro napisao :D
<jelly-home> hbogner: ma bio sam na nekom druzenju u cetvrtak, pa u petak, pa mi je bilo dosta
<Mmike> mario@rotom //> pwd
<Mmike> //
<Mmike> a-ha!
<jelly> cd ////
<jelly> --> Dojka (~Dojka@dhcp-108-168-91-173.cable.user.start.ca) has joined ##linux
<obrut> jelly: jedna ili dvije ? :)
<jelly> jedna
<obrut> pih... to je malo awkward :)
<jelly> bolest ne pita
<obrut> mozda nije bolest nego sala prirode
<jelly> tri je optimalan broj
<obrut> bas sam htio pitat da je tri ona bolja varijanta sale :)
<obrut> s/pitat/pisat/
<jelly> Ekscentrika Galumbita, itd
<Mmike> jelly, kum narucio x210 :)
<Mmike> i dosao mu danas
<Mmike> sad ide kupit memoriju i disk pa ce doc k meni, izgleda odlicno! :)
<Mmike> to je x201 kuciste sa 8gen Intel CPUom i maticnom koja to sve ima gore
<Mmike> ides, linux-hr ne postoji vise?
<obrut> jel postojao ? :) ja znam za linux.hr
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> vish
<jelly> Mmike: koliko dugo je isao?  To je treca generacija?
<jelly> neki lik je nagurao T25 tipkovnicu u T480 kuciste ili T480 maticnu u T25 kuciste, ne znam vise
<Mmike> jelly, kak mislis - koliko dugo?
<jelly> koliko dugo je putovalo dok nije stiglo?
<jelly> koliko dugo od placanja do isporuke?
<Mmike> jelly, od kad je poslano, trebalo je 2 dana da dodje, DHL
<Mmike> a od placanja do isporuke oko 40 dana
<jelly> to je vrlo ok
<jelly> jesu poslali s baterijom ili bateriju isto mora kupit sa strane?
<Mmike> e, vish, dobro pitanje
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> meni sad krivo sto nisam i ja narucio
<Mmike> mislim da je oko 6k kuna kostao laptop
<jelly> jos 16 memorije recimo 900kn, ili 32 1800kn,  i neki ssdić, 8k sve skup za dobar laptop
<jelly> Mmike: pa nisu još zatvorili treći batch ili jesu?
<jelly> možeš još naručit
<jelly> Related Subreddits: /r/lenovo [...] /r/macbook <-- if you like that sort of thing [...] /r/LinuxOnThinkPad /r/autism /r/thinkpadsforsale /r/thinkpadsetups /r/thinkpadcirclejerk
<jelly> https://old.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/a9xhx3/t25f_frankenpad_quad_core_cpu_uhd_lcd_panel/ T480 matična
<datase> /r/thinkpad :: T25f FrankenPad: quad core CPU + UHD LCD panel :: 336 points (98%) :: 80 comments :: Posted 26d ago by lx-xx :: https://i.redd.it/atco2rmd7s621.jpg (i.redd.it)
<jelly> jedino za taj sport moraš imat para za T25 i hrpu T480 dijelova i puno vremena
<Mmike> jelly, mislmi da nemrem vise, nemam pojma
<Mmike> jelly, vidjet cu sad kad dodje
<Mmike> al' je reklao lik da mu je to zadnji batch da nece vise x210
<Mmike> radit
<Mmike> sad x62 modificira
<jelly> osoba po mojoj mjeri --> BurekzFinezt (~BurekzFin@77.239.78.135) has joined #debian
<jelly> najbolji bureci
<obrut> to je to jelly, u jednoj ruci burek, u drugoj dojka :)
<hrvoje> a u trećoj piva :)
<Mmike> ntfs-3g[28652]: Inode 229749 is used but it wasn't marked in $MFT bitmap. Fixed.
<Mmike> Thnx :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-23
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> pas kosti novi acer lap od frenda i na ubuntu ne radi wifi tj. spoji se ali nema prometa
<SilverSpace> probao zgasiti i ipv6 i ne radi 
<SilverSpace> a radi trebao reboot
<SilverSpace> :)
<phd> Mmike: kaj, oćemo danas?
<jelly> jel neko slagao postfix+(dovecot ili courier) / o365 hibrid
<jelly> pola selfhosted, pola kod MSa
<jelly> mejlova*
<dodobas> https://magnetfinge.rs/
<jelly> wtf je finge
<dodobas> a to to je 'prs' bez t
<jelly> p.rs/t
<phd> jelly: ja sam slagao slično
<phd> postfix+(Cyrus) / o hibrid
<phd> Imaš na na Exchangeu adminu neke transportere za kreirati
<phd> ima i dobar tutorial
<phd> pustiš Exchangeu da preuzme svoje a postfixu dodaš M$ range za transport
<phd> M$ IP range*
<phd> (ukratko)
<jelly> jesi držao MX na oblaku ili lokalno?  Kako su se hendlale nepostojeće adrese?
<jelly> kad veliš exchange pretpostavljam da misliš o365 stranu, "exchange online"
<phd> da, o365 Exchange Online
<phd> držao dam jednu adresu na o365 a ostale iz iste domene na svom postfixu
<phd> MX na EO
<jelly> kako je EO znao koje adrese ne postoje, da ne prima email za adresa-ne-postoji@jebo.me ?
<phd> EO zna Å¡to ima, korisnike i njihove mail adrese + aliase
<phd> To delivera local, ostalo Å¡alje prema definiciji transportera
<jelly> a kak zna koji postoje samo na postfix strani i koji ne postoje nigdje?
<phd> mislim da ne znam što postoji na postfix strani uopće
<phd> samo Å¡alje
<phd> postfix to odbije
<jelly> dakle EO uredno zaprimi fjsdkdghakghag@domena
<phd> koliko se sjećam možeš složiti i obrnuto
<phd> da postfix zaprima sve pa da Å¡alje Å¡to mu nije lokalno prema o365
<jelly> u svakom slučaju bi htio izbjeći da, koji god da ostane MX, da prima mejl za nepostojeće adrese
<phd> "prima" as Å¡alje dalje, zar ne
<phd> to nije problem, obično radiš sa konačnim brojem domena
<jelly> "prima" as "zaprima"
<phd> ako domena nije definirana na o365 on će odbiti to transportirati
<jelly> izbjeći da, koji god da ostane MX, da prima mejl za nepostojeće adrese na postojećoj domeni
<phd> pda, zaprima i odbije već netko :)
<jelly> to ne želim
<jelly> odbijanje nepostojeće adrese se mora desiti na ulazu, di je MX
<jelly> inače generiraš bounceve i backscatterer si
<phd> mala je to količina bouncea prema mojim iskustvima
<jelly> da, možda je nekome prihvatljivo
<phd> ako to hoćeš izbjeći riješi neki forward
<jelly> ili je o365 antispam dobar
<jelly> (o365 antispam je jako dobar)
<phd> o365 antispam je meni odličanan ;)
<jelly> (nakon tjedan-dva ciscenja false pozitiva iz karantene)
<phd> neki mailovi jednostavno nestanu
<phd> niti u karanteni niti u Inboxu. M$ politika
<jelly> to je ok ako ih odbije u SMTP sjednici
<phd> uglavnom, pogledaj si transportere na Exchange Online. Kad sam ja to slagao bilo je prilično rudimetalno. Možda su dodali dodavanje rulesa
<Mmike> phd, sorry, sad doso nazad u ured
<phd> Mmike: još stignemo sve obaviti 
<Mmike> nemrem danas
<Mmike> nikak
<phd> sutra sam vezean ujutro, ali mogu iza 15
<phd> jedino ak ti paše prije 10 ujutri
<phd> ujutro*
<jelly> da, transporte sam gledao al su mi falile neke stvari
<Mmike> jelly, ovi tvoji se jos ne javljaju :)
<Mmike> tj, sluzba za korisanike veli da nemogu nist, da su poslali jos jednu pozurnicu ovima iz 'spoji korisnika' i da moram cekat :)
<Mmike> 27.1 ce bit 45 dana kak sam podnio zahtjev
<jelly> Mmike: znam, jucer me zvao profesor s fusha i isto se zali da je njegova ravnateljica dala zahtjev 13.12. i da jos nije rijesen, a mamlaz koji je bio na lokaciji je interpretirao njene "ne zelimo paricu, u zgradi ima optika" kao "ne zelimo paricu, odbijamo instalaciju"
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> i mos se jebat, prolazi kroz postupak iznova
<jelly> ti podizvodjaci su placeni minimalno i imaju kvote upitne realnosti, i ak nesto nije 100% po crti imas kasnjenja
<jelly> treba doci HAKOM i naplatiti koji milijun ili deset kazni, da telekomu dodje do glave da instalateri na terenu moraju bit pametni i znaci svasta
<jelly> ali hakom je tu izgleda za mazanje ociju i rjesavanje jedne po jedne zalbe neovisno
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje svaki put kad zovem mi vele 'ali kod vas nema optike'
<Mmike> reko, ZNAM, ja sam prvi :)
<Mmike> na kucnom broju 5 nema, na 7 ima, na 9 nema, na 11 ima :)
<Mmike> ja sam na 9 :)
<jelly> zato sto studentu to ne pise prvo na ekranu
<jelly> zato sto imamo sugavi CRM ;-)
<jelly> za svaki kontakt sa korisnikom ima redak i moram mouseover na svakom retku da mi iskoci ono korisno
<hrvoje> nažalost, to nije ništa čudno :-| od 2 poznatih koji su uzeli uslugu u zadnjih 2 tjedna, kod oboje su nešto uspjeli sjebati :)
<sillyslux> aw, nema api na njuskalu? nema ni obavijest ako bude nesto novo s klucnom rijec? i najvise fali snajper aplikacija :( jebes njuskalo
<phd> jelly: kaj su birali CRM putem javne nabave? :->
<phd> sillyslux: to se onda zove ebay a ne njuškalo ;-P
<sillyslux> daaa, a jebes ebay iz hrvatske, kad moras gledat di salje i di nije, provatnici ne vole slat u inozemstvo a ako jesu naplate masno
<sillyslux> umf, muka mi dode i kad vidim python https://github.com/iugrina/njuskalo-rssgen/blob/master/njuskalo-ps3.py
<sillyslux> neznam kako to moze bit bolje od javascripte
<Hrki> gledam malo, pa zasto nitko ne prodaje samo gumice za brisac?
<Hrki> prodaju cijelu metlicu, a to mi netreba
<sillyslux> mobitel kojeg sam prekjucer mislio uzet za 550, je jucer otisa za 450, svi druge stavu neku zlocestu cijenu ~800
<sillyslux> sta sad, svima poslat istu poruku?
<sillyslux> lol wat? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power
<sillyslux> ctrl-f "should" 108 occurrences
<sillyslux> najbolje su crtezi
<obrut> crtezi su bas cool :)
<sillyslux> ovo sam trazio https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/check-battery-life-health-ubuntu-linux
<sillyslux> sad cu otic na #android pa cu pitat di oni to imaju
<sillyslux> ono kad dodes s posla i nista ti se nesvida grrrr
<sillyslux> sad bi in reka u firmi, nista od telefona, nemozete me zvat
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/DCFurs/status/1087663240421593089
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-24
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> yutri
<jelly> dobro drugovi zašto je initrd sad 20MB velik
<jelly> ne može to tako
<jelly> ne stanu mi 5 kernela na /boot
<SilverSpace> ke 
<jelly> imam /boot particiju i filesystem od 200MB
<jelly> trebalo bi biti dost
<jelly> Mmike: onaj thinkpad P1 stane 64GB RAM, to bi ti taman bilo dost za par openstackova :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: baš i ne ako ne mičeš stari kernel 
<Mmike> jelly, yea :)
<Mmike> jelly, ovaj W520 mi je slabasan postao - kak desktop selim u ured, doma treba nesh na cem ce dete moc igrat supertuxcart
<Mmike> pa gledam i Pove :)
<Mmike> al' skupi su jos
<phd> Mmike: danas?
<Mmike> phd, navecer? 
<Mmike> oko 19?
<Mmike> jedino kaj sam prehladjen k'o isus
<Mmike> nisam za jelo, neka piva bi mogla past
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj ti?
<phd> ne smeta kaj si prehlađen. 19 je ok
<phd> Pivu možemo i u La Musici
<phd> Mmike: preko puta Erste banke u Pruđu
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> aj ti potvrdim jos do 17ice, ok?
<phd> tefterim 19, potvrda u 17
<phd> Bohemian.Rhapsody.2018.DVDScr.Xvid.AC3.SHQ.Hive-CM8
<jelly> SilverSpace: trebao bi se micati automagično al
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj da
<SilverSpace> hm mene samo upozori da ima stari 
<Mmike> pa jbmt
<Mmike> sshuttle mi presto radit
<Mmike> jer python moduli
<SilverSpace> ugriz zmije 
<jelly> sshta je sshuttle
<Mmike> sshuttle - Transparent proxy server for VPN over SSH
<jelly> o jebo me
<jelly> krepava cron servis na nekoj prastaroj mašini... i sad sam krenuo pisati cron job koji svakih 5 minuta provjerava dal postoji proces
<jelly> Mmike: kakve to nesretne sustave koristiš da im moraš podvaljivat transparentni proxy
<Mmike> jelly, imam openstack instaliran u openstacku firmenskom
<Mmike> taj openstack je u 192.168.99 mrezi koja je interna tom openstacku
<Mmike> najjednostavnije za doc tamo je sa sshuttleom
<Mmike> sshuttle -r mario@10.20.30.40 192.168.99.0/16
<Mmike> ovaj 10.20.30.40 je IP adresa mog stroja u tom nasem openstacku testnom, koji je iza firewalla
<Mmike> erm, iza VPNa
<Mmike> i kad se spojim na njega, od tamo mogu do drugj svojih strojeva koji su u tom openstacku
<Mmike> a na tim drugim strojevima mi je - openstack
<Mmike> ili, imam doma lokalnu mrezu, i sad hocu doc do NUC kutije jer zena pizdi da nesh nemre - sshuttle -r mario@majk.no-ip.org 192.168.1.0/16
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> ne moram se jebavat sa ssh -L/-R i inime
<jelly> možeš ProxyCommand ili ssh -D možda
<Mmike> pa, ovo mi je bolje
<jelly> a za doma svoj vpn
<jelly> pa bolje je kad radi...
<Mmike> jer dobijem cijeli 192.168.1.0/16 
<Mmike> i onda mogu rec: curl -v http://192.168.1.15, di mi je nuc, doma
<jelly> to dobiješ i sa svojim VPN-om, staviš rute za range koji hoćeš
<jelly> ali ovo je vjerojatno jednostavnije
<jelly> ja izbjegavam tuneliranje kroz ssh jer tcp over tcp
<jelly> a ssh -D daje socks proxy
<Mmike> jelly, yup, al' kad nemas vpn, ovo je milina
<Mmike> ili kad imas vake pizdarije sa cijelom skalamerijom u nekoj izoliranoj mrezi
<Mmike> qcow2 v3 je super brz, skoro da nema razlike izmedju lvma i toga
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/CORSAIR/status/1088199514819768320
<Mmike> tj, libvirtu kad velim da napravi image na lvm volumetu kao 'raw', i kad napravim kao qcow2, leti jedno i drugo
<Mmike> na trustyju kad sam bio qcow2 je bio ocajno spor :)
<jelly> zasto nije qcow3? 
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> https://wiki.qemu.org/Features/Qcow3
<jelly> e tu se vidi da je pravi haker pisao driver... <Jmabsd> "PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=0018(Receiver ID)" - "NVRM: Xid (PCI:0000:05:00): 79, GPU has fallen off the bus."
<Mmike> phd, nemrem :/
<Mmike> ne stizem danas
<phd> sutra Mmike ?
<Mmike> mogli bi
<Mmike> al [to cu znatr sutra tek
<Mmike> sjebat mio je ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> zena bolesna a i ja sav smrcav
<phd> ma ok. Bumo pametniji sutra
<jelly> monitoring za tudume... */5 * * * *  ansible -a 'sh -c "pgrep -P1 cron >/dev/null || sudo service cron start"' mail_serveri
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> naime kao Å¡to je gore navedeno, iz crona se nemre provjeravati dal cron radi
<jelly> #onokad hoces izbjeci grep i awk parsiranje outputa pa koristis json, i naredba na kraju bude tri puta dulja nego sa grepom...
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-25
<ledeni> .weather melbourne.au
<datase> Sorry, 'melbourne.au' not found
<ledeni> .weather melbourne au
<datase> Sorry, 'melbourne au' not found
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,au
<datase> Melbourne,AU(lat,lon=-37.81,144.96) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 39.1°C/102°F (31.0 to 44.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 12% Pressure at sea level: 1003hPa Visibility: 10km
<Mmike> .weather perth,au
<datase> Perth,AU(lat,lon=-31.95,115.86) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 25.3°C/78°F (25.0 to 26.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 41% Pressure at sea level: 1013hPa Visibility: 10km
<Mmike> .weather canberra,au
<datase> Canberra,AU(lat,lon=-35.3,149.1) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 38.0°C/100°F (38.0 to 38.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 22% Pressure at sea level: 1010hPa Visibility: 10km
<Mmike> .weather sydney.au
<datase> Sorry, 'sydney.au' not found
<Mmike> .weather sidney,au
<datase> Sorry, 'sidney,au' not found
<Mmike> .weather sydney,au
<datase> Sydney,AU(lat,lon=-33.85,151.22) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 31.7°C/89°F (29.0 to 34.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 62% Pressure at sea level: 1008hPa Visibility: 10km
<Mmike> .weather jelsa,hr
<datase> Jelsa,HR(lat,lon=43.16,16.69) - Condition: Clouds - scattered clouds. Temperature 6.0°C/43°F (6.0 to 6.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 41% Pressure at sea level: 997hPa Visibility: 10km
<Mmike> .weather anchorage
<datase> Anchorage,US(lat,lon=61.22,-149.89) - Condition: Clouds - overcast clouds. Temperature 1.7°C/35°F (-1.0 to 7.2°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 100% Pressure at sea level: 997hPa Visibility: 16.093km
<hrvoje> kuhaju se australci :(
<obrut> hrvoje: bitno je pogledat humidity :) ako je nizak, izdrzivo je
<obrut> boravio sam ja na 45 i prezivio :)
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> joj sto ne volim system-deja
<obrut> sta sad ne valja ? :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> sve ;)
<Mmike> hbogner, kontrolorac je super
<Mmike> zamijenio disk u polju, i full speed se obnavlja - jedan disk pise 150MB/sec, ostali citaju malo manje, i to je to
<Mmike> kad sam imao te diskove popikane po ploci i po dva jeftilen-sata pcie kontrolera, imao sam max 80MB/sec pri rebuildu
<hrvoje> obrut: istina, lakše je ljudima podnesti kad je manja vlaga... ako uzimaš dovoljno tekućine da možeš nadoknadit znojenje :))
<phd> Mmike: kakav si danas za razmjenu dobara?
<Mmike> phd, nikakav :( smrcav, sjebat, jadan te depresivan
<Mmike> phd, mogu te cimnit u izvecerje al' dvojim da ce bit promjene
<Mmike> bas me snasla prehlada s virozom
<Mmike> srecom, cini se da nije gripa
<phd> ma bolje da ostavimo za slijedeći tjedan
<Mmike>       [==============>......]  recovery = 74.3% (2178058784/2930134016) finish=132.3min speed=94688K/sec
<Mmike> jos malo
<Mmike> phd, i ja si mislim :( 
<Mmike> jelly, ti si ono bio pricao nekoc da smartcl nece kroz USB3?
<Mmike> ili sam zabrijao nest?
<Mmike> jer, meni uredno oce :)
<jelly> usb3 je nešto bolji, sa starijim uređajima ima više problema
<jelly> ima podršku za puno manje usb-sata bridgeva nego hdsentinel
<Mmike>       [===================>.]  recovery = 95.6% (2802132444/2930134016) finish=29.9min speed=71189K/sec
<Mmike> jos pol sata :D
<Mmike> oko 11 sati sveskup :) 
<Mmike> nekad je trajalo skoro 2 dana :D
<jelly> kajj su to 7200 rpm 3TB?
<jelly> počne sa 130MB/s završi na 60
<Mmike> jelly, 5400 3TB
<Mmike> 2 su 6TB, doduse, al' ostalih 6 je 3TB
<Mmike> i btw WD RED opce nije glasan
<Mmike> tak da nove 6T koje cu kupovat ce bit REDovi
<Mmike> imaju garanciju od 5 godina
<jelly> $$$?
<jelly> tih 50% od 6TB koje trošiš su brži od ostatka za random IO jer moraju manje seekati :-)
<jelly> seekaju samo do pola diska, i to brže polovice
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da je 6TB BLUE oko 1200 kuna a RED oko 1600
<Mmike> ideja je kroz 5-6 mjeseci zamijeniti sve diskove u polju da budu 6TB
<hrvoje> wow :) ajme kaj imate storagea doma dečki :)))
<Mmike> Personalities : [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10]
<Mmike> md0 : active raid6 sdd1[8] sdh1[6] sdf1[4] sdb1[0] sde1[3] sdi1[7] sdg1[5] sdc1[1]
<Mmike>       17580804096 blocks super 1.2 level 6, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [8/8] [UUUUUUUU]
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> gotvoo
<Mmike> /dev/md0       ext4       17T  8.1T  7.5T  52% /storage
<hrvoje> ufff, ljubomoran sam :))
<hrvoje> di držiš sve te diskove? :)
<Mmike> Fractal Design Define R4
<hrvoje> kakva ti je zvučna izolacija s obzirom na broj diskova?
<hrvoje> se čuje to kaj?
<Mmike> odlicna, nist
<Mmike> FD su bas super tiha kucist,a zato ih i imam
<Mmike> desktop je malo glasniji, tam se ventilatori cuju
<Mmike> nisam siguran koji, mislim na grafickoj
<Mmike> al' nist dramaticno
<Mmike> idem po krumpir
<sillyslux> evo najluda spam mail ikad... http://jebo.me/pas/6o
<sillyslux> idem vidit je google zna privest na nesto citljivo
<sillyslux> http://jebo.me/pas/8g
<sillyslux> We've got it,  Seo the Ichinyugo pl C Mochi Gekako kin wa 311 y. In Powered by Pentium t io nal and Kiku Piku Zaza - Eastern Soup Praise m moko or Bigudavi also wo yc Bba' on her only yacht bran Virra is i mpog35rta grayed seen
<sillyslux> Okinawa
<sillyslux> No Gwanghuu akume
<sillyslux> pa dobro, kupujem
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-26
<obrut> mmike ti si uzo onaj amd 200ge ?
<sillyslux> ah zvoni sat, iss now na zapadu
<sillyslux> iznad rima
<sillyslux> eno je vec prosla ukraniu
<Mmike> obrut, jesam
<Mmike> btw, pao mi je iphoneSE u juhu danas
<Mmike> ne radi mikrofon vise :D
<sillyslux> lol, fo njuskalo ne voli curling http://jebo.me/pas/71
<obrut> Mmike: hjedoh pitat za sto si ga koristis ? servercic ili neki htpc/desktop ? zanima me u biti jel playa 4k hevc bez problema :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-27
<Mmike> obrut, za serverchich, tj, za fileserver. Nemam Xe gore opce, mogu probat kodi --frameburffer ili tak nest
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/berenguel/status/1088814229401018375
<sillyslux> Croatia Suicide Hotlines - Suicide.org!
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-20
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> putro
<dodobas> sad sam nekih 3 mjeseca na windowsima, posao ovo ono, i dalje developman na linuxu (hyperV) jer generlano opensource development je zaK na windowsima
<dodobas> ali same shit, mislio da ce bar UI radit kako spada, al random 'ficuri' ... kao naprimjer ... pomisanje nekih prozora na drugi monitor ce maximizirat ili resetat prozor, samo od sebe
<dodobas> start menu se radnom ne moze ugasit
<dodobas> appovi random dobivaju fokus, ponekad 
<dodobas> sto je super kad pises mail ... pa pola recenice zavrsi negdje drugdje
<dodobas> hot-keys koje ne mozes iskljucit bez da il instaliras neki random softvare koji ce sbrljat nesto po registriju ili mozes samo po registry trazit
<dodobas> koristim ih samo kao 'shell', but same ol' shit 
<sillyslux_> jeli to kao neki misani desktop? win i linux app jedne pored druge?
<dodobas> nah, samo mi treba za development linux 'server' pa ga vrtim kao virtualku u hyperV
<dodobas> ne znam, ocekivao sam da je UI bar ispoliran, ali toliko gluposti koje ne mozes normalno togglat ...
<sillyslux_> meni je to lipo radilo prije nekih 20 godina
<dodobas> il recimo neki shit u firefoxu, izgleda na windowsima ... dakle ne mogu iskljucit taj neki smoothscroll, i onda svaka interakcija s misem ima neku inerciju
<dodobas> togglao sam na off/falsee sve sto ima 'scroll' u sevi na about:config
<dodobas> al i dalje to radi, i predstavlja mi problem kad browsam, jer kad stisnem ctrl, to se prevede u mousewheel + crtl sto promjeni text_size na stranici ... jednostavno iritira
<sillyslux_> uhh fag
<sillyslux_> hyperV je kao kvm4windows?
<dodobas> a da, hyperv je windows native hypervisor
<dodobas> i nema nikakve veze s svim ostalim 'ficurima' na windowsima
<vileni> jel to neki trend sad da linuxasi idu na win raditi
<sillyslux_> neznan sta bi reka
<sillyslux_> nedaju ti instalirat linux na metal?
<dodobas> vileni: sta ja znam, diktira korporacija :)
<dodobas> sillyslux_: navodno nisu protiv, odnosno pustili bi linux laptop u merzu windowsa, ili nisu poceli blokirat
<dodobas> jedini problem su random VPN klijenti cija instalacija zahtjeva gigabajte prostra na disku, i osim VPNa imaju sve druge moguce zastite ... 
<obrut> dodobas: za koga to radis ak se smije znat ? :)
<dodobas> pa setup toga na linux, mozda cak i nije moguc :/[3~
<dodobas> obrut: King-ICT
<obrut> ijao !
<dodobas> za sve ostalo iams neki oblik web servisa, docx, outlook ... al ne i za VPN
<jelly> digneš windowse u VM-u i rutaš promet prek njih? :-)
<obrut> dodobas koji vpn ?
<dodobas> obrut: imam neki Check Point endpoint security, FortiClent i neki Global VPN client :)
<dodobas> za sad
<dodobas> gotovo sam siguran da su neki od njih openvpn u pozadini
<jelly> dodobas: za fortishit nema linux klijent, za GlobalProtect radi http://www.infradead.org/openconnect/
<jelly> da se ispravim: piše da radi, probao ga samo za Cisco AnyConnect VPN
<dodobas> jelly: a radit ce neki, al ... ovdje izgleda, svaki projekt novi VPN klijent :)
<dodobas> fortiClient je osim VPNa takodjer i anti-malware/anti-virus/anti-anti-protection ... tak da imas sve sto ti ne treba
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> a tek VPN na macu
<ivoks> tamo bas svaka vpn tehnologija ima svoju aplikaciju
<jelly> mac je u nekim stvarim ko win95
<jelly> zašto u zgradama koje imaju toplu vodu iz toplane veš mašine ne vuku drito toplu vodu na 45° iz sustava nego imaju svoje grjače?
<jelly> kako.to
<ivoks> jer zgrade koje koriste vodu iz toplane su stare 
<ivoks> vjerojatno nemaju ni odvodnju za vodu iz perilice
<jelly> ova ima
<jelly> wow.  Imamo vendora koji traži da se vm.overcommit_memory postavi na 1 umjesto defaulta 0 koji da svim procesima da alociraju koliko hoće
 * jelly pozitivno iznenađen
<hrvoje> 1 a ne 2 ? :)
<Mmike> Jel' radi kome zaba.hr?
<Mmike> radi zaba
<Mmike> A1 mtu problemi opet :/
<Mmike> ili mozda ipak ne
<jelly> ma bilo Å¡ta da nije defaultna 0 je zanimljivo
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-21
<dodobas> yutro
<nvucinic> jutro 
<vileni> jutro
<sillyslux_> "We recently asked a large European service provider why only part of their customers get IPv6 service, and how they pick which parts do or do not get such service. They could not tell us, and informed us they too would like to know"
<sillyslux_> https://berthub.eu/articles/posts/5g-elephant-in-the-room/
<obrut> sillyslux_: al to je danas "normalno" :P telekomi oce sve outsourceat vanjskima, a da tamo ostanu radit samo ovi koji rade papirologiju :P
<obrut> jos dok sam ja radio u HT-u je bilo pod normalno da gro bitnih sustava odrzava netko vanjski... sta rade "strucnjaci" ? pisu tendere i evaluiraju ponude
<obrut> kad nesto treba kako to radi ispod ili jel se moze ovako ili onako nesto slozit - zovi vendora
<obrut> treba na portalu promijenit a u b -> zovi vendora, change request, pol milje kuna
<obrut> al to je capex i to je dobro :P
<obrut> strucnjaci koji su tamo zaposleni i actually nesto znaju i rade su opex i to ne valja
<obrut> idealno je da telekom u sebi ima zaposlene 3 osobe - direktora, knjigovotkinju i nekog tko ce pricat s vendorima
<jelly> ^
<sillyslux_> lol da, a nisam zna da je vec doslo do toga
<jelly> a onda te na kraju godine pitaju "trebamo izmisliti kapitalizaciju"
<jelly> a kapitalizacija znači "u knjige trebamo upisati vrijednost koja je razvijena lokalno"
<jelly> a lokalno su sve developere otpustili prije 5-10 godina, i ako netko nešto razvija, nema "developer" u imenu
<jelly> a i onaj koji razvije dodanu vrijednost i uštedi firmi x milijuna kuna koliko sustav y košta na tržište, da li bude nagrađen?  
<sillyslux_> jel se vidu starlink satelite iz zg-a?
<obrut> iz zagreba jedva da se vide mjesec i venera, kamoli sateliti :P
<sillyslux_> uf
<obrut> treba se malo maknut na periferiju, vjerojatno bi se vidjeli
<obrut> ne znam do koje magnitude im skoci sjaj ?
<sillyslux_> ono nekidan je bilo savrseno iz splita
<obrut> ja sam 1.1. pokusao vidjeti i Makarske i vidio nista
<obrut> bili su full nisko, a i sunce je tek zaslo
<sillyslux_> nista danas
<obrut> kasnije sam mislio iz Omisa bacit pogled, ali nekak se nisam uspio naci na pravom mjestu u pravo vrijeme :)
<sillyslux_> mozda je pod krivim kutom
<obrut> tu u Zg niti ne pokusavam
<hrvoje> jelly: dodji vamo, tu malo drukcije gledaju na trud i zalaganje :D
<jelly> hrvoje: ružno vrijeme :-)
<hrvoje> jelly: ma nije tak tragicno
<hrvoje> jelly: a nije ni da smo svi mi bas jako outdoorsy :D :D
<jelly> sssh
<obrut> hrvoje: di si ti ? .ie ?
<hrvoje> obrut: aha :) vis kak odma svi znaju di je ocajno vrijeme
<obrut> meni bi vjerojatno bilo tamo dosadnjikavo :) mislim, lijepa je zemlja za obic turisticki, lijepo se vozit biciklinom po zapadnoj obali, al to je to :)
<obrut> pivo (vise) ne pijem, zene su ruzne... sta ja znam :)
<obrut> ovdje lijepo cak i zimi vec mogu za 2.5h penjat vani u kratkim rukavima ili bit na nekom skijalistu :)
<hrvoje> a isti ti je vrag kao i doma, nit dosadnije nit zanimljivije :))
<obrut> navisi vrh u zemlji 3 metra vislji od sljemena :)
<obrut> nes ti drzave :)
<hrvoje> hehe tom logikom nepal bi bio najbolja drzava
<obrut> dobro sad, necemo precerivat :)
<jelly> zanimljivo, upravo teta koja je sad u Irskoj je bila jedno 10 godina u Nepalu
<jelly> prije toga 10-15 u Italiji
<hrvoje> mogu ti rec da nije prelose, piva je super, svi su vise-manje jako ljubazni
<jelly> priča 60% engleski 20% talijanski 20% hrvatski, taman da iz obitelji jedino ja i sestrična razumijemo 100%
<jelly> a Kuba? :-)
<jelly> nema zime, nema zagađenja (benzin je skup), jede se uglavnom riba...
<obrut> ja bi na novi zeland
<jelly> tamo je sad zadimljeno
<obrut> sta nisu upalili ventilatore i okrenuli prema australiji ?
<jelly> ili Gandalfa zvati
<obrut> ili Black Knighta... "None (of smoke) shall pass!" 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-22
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> imam windows Host na kojem je HyperV, linux Guest koristi private network switch na kojem Host i Guest imaju static IP adrese
<dodobas> Host se spaja na VPN, i sad bi zelio da iz guesta mogu do VPN-a :)
<dodobas> meh, sad radi, a nisam nista napravio, ne kuzim
<vileni_> thats the windows way
<jelly> #onokad u rezultatu pen testa vidiš u /etc/shadow da account za kolegu koji je otišao iz firme prije 5 godina još nije zalockan
<vileni_> na public serveru?
<obrut> jelly: pricaj mi :)
<jelly> vileni_: ne, al ko da je
<jelly> zasto vise nisam student... 20NKS01Y00 16GB fhd 400nit Thinkpad T495 za soma eura
<Mmike> kak rec naredbi 'du' da pokaze samo total
<Mmike> https://jebo.me/pas/?i=y@raw
<jelly> -s
<jelly> kaj je -newermt ?
<Mmike> a to je noviji od datuma
<Mmike> hocu sve fajlove za odredjeni datum
<Mmike> i onda hocu vidjet koliko su veliki
<Mmike> -s mi pokaze velicinu za svaki fajl
<Mmike> -c mi pokaze total
<Mmike> izgleda da -c implicira -s
<Mmike> ugl, nisam nasao, pa radim s grepom :D
<Mmike> find ... | grep total
<Mmike> dodobas, ti bi mogo znat - kak da gitu velim da obrise sve brancheve koji ne postoje vise na originu, a odbranchani su od tamo/
<Mmike> znaci, moji lokalni branchevi nek ostanu
<Mmike> al' oni koje sam checkoutao sa origina, pa su od tam nestali - te bih pocistio :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-23
<dodobas> Mmike: git fetch --prune 
<Mmike> mysql je tak glupa baza, jos uvijek :/
<obrut> pa sad, tko je glup, baza ili onaj tko ju koristi ? :) haha :)
<obrut> (u smislu tko ju je odlucio koristit :) )
<hrvoje> Mmike: kaj joj zamjeras? :)
<obrut> malo (jako) me nervira ubuntu mate 18.04... ima jako frustrirajuce bugove
<Mmike> obrut, men' radi ok
<dodobas> obrut: probaj Windows, radi super :)
<Mmike> 18.04
<obrut> a fakat ne znam na sto bi eventualno presao... a ne da mi se ni gubit vrijeme na fixanje
<dodobas> tam bar znas da ne mos nist fixat :)
<obrut> Mmike: sta me jebe: lockanje screena nekad ne radi, zaglavinja... zatim, zalockas screen, ugasi monitor, upalis monitor, screen unlockan
<obrut> odlogiravnje nekad traje pun kua
<obrut> nakon odlogiravnja i ulogiravanja, vise mi ne radi ssh agent
<obrut> ono, neupotrebljivo mi je
<Mmike> kajjaznam, mneni ok radi
<Mmike> nemam tih bedova koje spominjes
<Mmike> na 19.04 imam bed sa lockanjem/odlockanjem - tj, suspendam laptop, sve 5. odusspendam ga i onda imam prvo cijeli ekran na kojem sam radio, i sekundu/dve kasnije se 'lock screen' pojavi :D
<obrut> to me i muci... da svi imaju problem, ne bi me toliko smetalo :P ovo znaci da ima neke jebene bugove koji se nekima dogadjaju (malo guglajuci vidim da nisam jedini s tim problemima)
<Mmike> a mysql - imam 1000 'unauthendicated user' konekcija u mysqlu - vidim u netstatu da su te u CLOSED_WAIT stateu
<Mmike> sto znaci da je klijent odustao od mysqla, al' mysql  nije zatvorio konekciju
<Mmike> neki kurac se ujebo i sad pokusavam vidjet jel' mogu to pocistit bez da restartam mysql :/
<Mmike> obrut, ja doma imam KDE NEon i vecinu vrmeena je ok - najvise mi je super konsole koja je miljama ispred MATEovog terminala :/
<Mmike> jedino, neon svakih mjesec-dva ima 2-3 tjedna kad totalno ne radi - jer je rolling dreck sto se KDEa tice
<Mmike> Daklem 'mysqladmin kill <id>' ne napravi nist - proces/konekcija u mysqlu sam ode u KILLED state
<Mmike> probao nocas, nakon 7 sati proces je i dalje tam
<Mmike> i jutros, na sugesstiju kolege, pocero `for i in $(mysqladmin proc | grep -i unauthent | awk -F'|' '{print $1}'); do mysqladmin kill $i; done`
<Mmike> i nakon 15ak minuta nema vise unauth sranja :D
<Mmike> pa jebote mysql
<jelly> moraš ga dvaput killnut ili što?
<Mmike> ne, izgleda da kad je bilo puno procesa u 'killed' stateu da je mysql napravio neki interni 'fuckit, reset/kill/whatnot', i pocistio to
<Mmike> ono, lupetam napamet, al' nemam pojma kaj je bilo
<Mmike> i opce neznam zakaj se to desilo
<Mmike> sjecam se da smo, mozda, u porno firmi imali slican problem
<Mmike> imali smo mysql servere koji su imali po 5k-6k konekcija, stalno, koje bi nest radile, ali nisu bile perzistentne
<Mmike> i imali smo jedan cluster (xtube.com, ak se dobro sjecam) koji je imao persistent konekcije, njih oko 1000 stalno
<Mmike> od toga je 500 stalno idlalo, a 500 radilo nest
<Mmike> i s vremena na vrijeme bi se mysql sosjebo tak da nije primao nove konekcije ili nekaj (neznam vise kaj), pa je jedino rjesenje bilo prebacit promet na drugi master, i ovog restartat
<Mmike> s posstgresom NIKAD ovakvih bedova
<Mmike> mogucno zato kaj postgres nema threaded model rada, nego svaka konekcija pokrene novi backend proces
<Mmike> zato postgres i je koma spor u connect/disconnect
<obrut> otkako sam na neke servere stavio access liste da dopustaju samo prefixe iz hrvatske, fail2ban mi cuci besposlen :P
<jelly> a kaj kad Tele2 opet dobije neki čudni švedski prefix 
<obrut> donotcare :)
<DomaMuffin> bu'mo nekaj speerali ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-24
<gogo> ivoks
<gogo> wiki ubuntu.hr
<jelly> https://gfycat.com/helplesshardangwantibo
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-25
<jelly> > Vaš password za account [...] isteći će za -3 dana 01/22/2020
<sillyslux_> 4 kucista i nemogu jednu jebenu pcie karticu montirat o.O
<Mmike> apt dist-upgrade ce mi sad upgradeirat oko 400 paketa na desktopu
<jelly> o.o
<jelly> toliko ne bude kad se radi release upgrade
<Mmike> kde neon
<jelly> lolling lelease
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> here goes reboot
<Mmike> ok, bootali smo se :D
<Mmike> Eto, ne radi vise printscreen :D
<Mmike> jelly, si gledo kaj 10g mreznu opremu za po doma?
<Mmike> ili ovo mozda: https://www.ebay.com/c/2079247824 ? :)
<obrut> Mmike: switchevi su jos skupi... mozda jos neki jednim 10G portom se da nac za ok pare
<obrut> ja ubo nedavno rabljeni cisco switch, 24x gigabit + 4x SFP za kucni lab
<Mmike> ne treba mi switch
<Mmike> imam desktop i serverosh koji hocu s brzom mrezom
<Mmike> serverosh ima diskove koji mogu 500 MB/sec citat/pisat i iritira me da mi je mreza spora :D
<Mmike> zato sam mislio one asusove PCIe gen4 kartice
<Mmike> 10g 
<obrut> ja imam doma dvije 10G kartice s po 2 SFP porta :)
<Mmike> https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/XG-C100C/ 
<Mmike> obrut, se te daju medjusobom spojit bez neke opreme izmedju?
<obrut> nemam pojma, nisam jos stigo isprobat :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> das/posudis? :)
<obrut> well, ovo sam ja posudio s namjerom nevracanja dok se ne pita za to :)
<obrut> ako mi proradi, ona ne vracam ni kad se pita za to :)
<obrut> to je nabavljeno za lab koji "imamo u firmi" pa sam kolegi reko "ja cu to malo posudit da isprobam" i dodao "mozda i vratim" :)
